# It fell out! 2 births so far! :-)



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, this month oh and I are trying the every other day method. I'm due to ovulate thurs/fri and dtd last night. A lot of it fell out when I moved and I'm most upset cos I do my best to stay in bed with legs in the air! Do you think enough of the little :spermy: would have been left in? 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## schnoodle

i think so hun they say the majority of the swimmers get where they need to be in seconds. although you could try softcups??


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Toots3495

Firstly, we're about the same stage of our cycle, I too think I will ovulate tomorrow or Friday. How about we keep in touch to see how each other does this month? 

Secondly, I am also planning the 'every other day' method and DTD last night!

Thirdly, I have the same question as you as after :sex: last night, I tried to stay still but ended up having to get up to pee about half an hour after, when of course loads fell out :shrug:

I've always wondered how much this affects things.

:kiss:


----------



## michelleann

Hello Ladies,

I have read that the sperm will take only 8.5 mins to reach where it needs to go, so please dont worry about it :)


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, let's buddy up and see if we can get that :bfp:, maybe we'll bring each other some luck! I certainly need it, onto 19th cycle ttc. How about you? I always try to pee beforehand so I don't have to get up! Hopefully the ladies are right and they got where they needed to go before it came out.


----------



## Nat0619

Ok Toots, we're officially buddies :happydance:

I did pee beforehand but ended up needing to again :haha:

We're on our 7th month actively ttc but we did have about a year of NTNP before that. I admit we have varied in our 'efforts' each month really but have tried to DTD at least one or twice in fertile time each month. I'm on my third month this month of using the CBFM. Last month I wasn't very hopeful anyway as both myself and OH had bad colds one after the other so didn't DTD enough. The month prior to that we did the 'every other day' method from about CD13 (my first 'high' on the monitor, Ov'd CD19). Ended up getting to 16dpo before AF showed (usually 14 day LP) and when she did arrive, was a bit different to usual and also had some different symptoms in the few days before and felt a bit different. So reckon I could have had a very early loss but I never tested so will never know.

I was planning a break from ttc this month but ovaries going mad signalling Ov around the corner (and 'high' on CBFM last few days) so finding it hard to ignore! Hopefully this is body's way of telling me to get to it as this could be the month :winkwink:

Have you had any tests at docs or anything yet? :kiss:


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi Toots.

I wouldnt worry hun, most sperms that 'fall out' will be dead anyway and the live ones that will be swimming towards that egg as we speak will have entered your cervix within minutes of ejaculation if you have suitably fertile CM.

Softcups are a good idea, Ive not used them yet but I've heard good things from other ladies about them. 

Good luck!


----------



## windswept

Nat & Toots - I am due to ovulate tomorrow too! Lets keep each other posted on how things go. This is our 7th month also, and we did the deed last night too!

Best of luck.


----------



## lol2811

I always wondered about this but thanks for clearing it up.

Good luck to all


----------



## sugarjules

Hi hun, 

It never stayed in for me when i had my other 2! so i guess it does its job still even when things come out! :) :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you:)

Julie


----------



## Stickyplum

i agree with sugarjules!! Think how many people get pregnant when not trying to. i bet they did not sit with their legs up or think about it and they manage to get pregnant xx fingers crossed to all of us xx


----------



## Palestrina

That's good to know sugarjules!

Was feeling the same way yesterday when we were trying. I forgot to elevate my hips during intercourse and a lot fell out. Oh well, we've been trying for the past 5-6 days so what is done is done now.


----------



## Toots3495

I wonder how easy it would be to give up ttc nat cos I reckon you'd always be noticing the signs! It kinda becomes an obsession doesn't it!:haha:
I'm actually off to the docs tomorrow to have a chat and see what's going on. I'm quite nervous but it's got to be done. The length of time we've been ttc seems a bit on the long side! Apparently they do blood tests but I'm not sure if that'll be tomorrow or if it has to be at a certain point in the cycle.


----------



## Toots3495

windswept said:


> Nat & Toots - I am due to ovulate tomorrow too! Lets keep each other posted on how things go. This is our 7th month also, and we did the deed last night too!
> 
> Best of luck.

Hi windswept:hi:
Welcome on board! The symptom obsessing is soon to begin!:haha:
How are you finding the whole ttc experience so far?


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome from me too Windswept :kiss:

Toots, I've kept putting off the docs visit so far, think because I'm scared of finding out something IS wrong :nope: I am now thinking that, as its October now, I may give it until the end of the year and if nothing has happened by Christmas, I'll pay docs a visit in New Year. A :baby: would be the best Christmas present!

My OH actually mentioned it to docs a couple of months ago (a routine appointment he had as he is on low dose BP tablets). Doc said generally investigations won't be done until couples have been trying for about a year. He did say blood tests would be the first thing, think they may well be at certain points in the cycle. Let me know how docs goes and here's hoping this is your month and you won't even need anything investigating :thumbup:

x


----------



## windswept

Thanks for welcoming me! Look forward to sharing my obsessing with you guys!

I have actually been to my doctors - in an appointment about something else I was asked when my last AF came, and I answered and went on to mention that they were irregular and their severity was irregular too. They instantly said to come in to have my bloods taken on CD21 to check for ovulation. No question about how long I'd been trying. Think it may have helped that I discussed ttc with them long before starting, so it would have been on file. Have been back, but not getting bloods done until CD31 - due to length of my cycles (has to be 7 days before AF).

Hope this helps.

As for how I am enjoying the experience... There are highs, and there are lows - I'll leave you to guess which is which!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept I'll be on cd11 when I go to docs so I guess itll just be for a chat. I think I've read on here before about someone having to go back on cd21. It's scary cos although you need to know if somethings wrong it's not really something you want to hear. I'm taking quite a few vits to try and help things along plus I drink a fair bit of green tea. My lp tends to vary, shortest was 8 days and the longest was 13 so I have a feeling there's a problem there! 
Do you take any vits to help things?


----------



## windswept

I'd only been taking folic acid until yesterday, when I got some preconception multi vitamins for both me and Mr Windswept. The doctor suggested zinc and vitamin D, but advised against too many things. Those were more for the baby's health than for conception though.

I know what you mean about the tests - I just hope that I get a big spike in my BBTs in the next day or two to show that I have ovulated, so that I don't have to. 

She ran me through the process if it's not anovulation (which needn't necessarily mean not ovulating every monthm, so multiple CD21 tests would be done) - next would be a keyhole examination of my tubes and if that's okay, next would be a look at Mr Windswept's sperm... I don't want it to get to either of those stages, so pray for a definite ovulation this month, then a positive result in a couple of weeks...

I'd ask about the LP...


----------



## Toots3495

Keyhole look at the tubes sounds a bit nerve racking! I think oh is dreading having to give a sample:haha: his face was a picture when I said I'm off to the docs first but if I'm ok then it's his turn! But these things have to be done especially as we're both 32 now so if there are problems then the process gets even more drawn out! I really thought this was going to be easy when we first decided to start trying, how wrong was I!


----------



## windswept

I don't like either of the latter tests - and I know that Mr Windswept will hate having to give a sample... I think it would make him question how much he wants a little un.

It is best to know if there is a problem early, I suppose, but I am not ready to know yet... But I am not up for the waiting game either!


----------



## snl41296

i wouldnt worry at all


----------



## windswept

Good advice!


----------



## Katy_28

I don't think it matters. I've always jumped up pretty much straight away and headed straight to the loo and i've fallen pregnant twice within the first month of trying (unfortunately both ended in m/c). Don't worry about it, everything must get to the right place pretty quickly.

I'm about to ovulate tomorrow... can I join in the buddying up please? :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Katy_28 said:


> I don't think it matters. I've always jumped up pretty much straight away and headed straight to the loo and i've fallen pregnant twice within the first month of trying (unfortunately both ended in m/c). Don't worry about it, everything must get to the right place pretty quickly.
> 
> I'm about to ovulate tomorrow... can I join in the buddying up please? :thumbup:

Welcome Katy - a fellow ovulator!

I asked my male Dr about this after being advised to go to the toilet straight after sex (due to recurrent cystitis) and his words were 'it's pretty sticky stuff, you know? If it wants to go in, it will find its way whether you want it to or not'. It made me laugh!


----------



## Katy_28

Ha ha, Windswept! I love it when doctors say what's on their mind and don't try to beat around the bush. When I spoke to my male doctor last year about what I can do to improve the chances of conceiving, he just looked at me, tipped his head to one side and said "well, just have lots of lots of sex". That made me laugh :o)


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Katy, this thread should be red hot over the next 2 weeks with all our symptom spotting! Let's hope it's a lucky one for us :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Yeah, I think we should stick together for our symptom spotting (obsessing)! 

I am not sure if I will ovulate today... Temps not doing anything and EWCM is drying up :(

But I had oodles of it for the past few days, and we did our best, so fingers crossed...


----------



## Nat0619

Well ladies, I'm still waiting to hit 'peak' on CBFM, still high this morning. So seems I'm going to ovulate a little later than thought, probably over the weekend (which is quite timely as we generally :sex: more at a weekend!)

Think I'll aim to get a session in tonight though :winkwink:, as that will keep to the 'every other day' method, as we DTD Sunday and Tuesday.

How are you other ladies doing? Hit Ov yet? :kiss:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

what i tend to do is orgasm after he has gone inside me. they say then that you cervix opens and closes so this will drag more in. i know sounds mad. but i hardly have any fall out if i do it this way.

hope that helps
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey girls, I'll do an opt later but I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating cos I've got loads of cm (way to much info! Sorry!) We're going for the every other day method mainly cos oh is working really long hours and the poor luv is knackered! The last thing I think he wants when he gets in from work is me jumping on him for a shag!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I had a bit of CM last night so definitely think its on its way.

Is it today you are seeing doc for a chat? x


----------



## Toots3495

Yes, got the appointment after work. Not looking forward to it! :nope:


----------



## Nat0619

Well good luck. Let us know how it goes :kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Will do Hun. I'm going to tell the doc we've been trying for 2 years, even though it's actually now our 19th month, cos I don't want to be told to keep trying and go back later. Well it's only a little fib isn't it!:shhh:
I've got to jump on oh tonight aswell to keep up with the every other day method. Then it's legs in air and hope for the best! :haha:


----------



## windswept

Good luck Toots! 

And enjoy tonight's activities!


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks windswept. I'm hoping tonights activities result in a :bfp:
How's you today?


----------



## windswept

I am fine.... Beginning to worry that I am not going to ovulate, probably reading too much into it, but temps not changing, CM changed and OPK says negative :(

It may be that I already have and that I misread my temps, and that my EWCM is just hiding, and that the fact that I did the OPK first thing is giving me wrong results.

Whatever it is, I will carry on trying... And have my fingers crossed for a chance of a positive result after a long 2ww!

Anyone any good at reading these fertility friend charts?!


----------



## Toots3495

I didn't get on with charting temps. It was all a bloody mystery to me! I use opt and I when I first started using them I tested from quite early in my cycle. Even though I pretty much knew I wasn't ovulating that early I wanted to be sure, and also I didn't want to miss it. Maybe try that next cycle? We can only just try our best and keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## windswept

Yeah, I think I'll combine everything properly next month... Assuming there is a next month! Not really a believer, but at least if this month is negative I can hope Gail's prediction comes true for next month!

Problem is that if no sign of ovulation this month, then they'll start the dreaded tests - want to avoid them!


----------



## Toots3495

Don't blame you! I was hoping to not go down that route. Don't fancy being poked, prodded and probably naked from the waist down in front of strangers.:haha: I'm probably being melodramatic there! :haha:


----------



## windswept

I don't mind the being naked bit - it's the keyhole examination of my tubes that scares me (after sh!tloads of blood tests)... Worst still though is the reaction that Mr Windswept will have when asked to go give a sample... Not a route either of us fancy very much. So it's a race against the doctor's clock!


----------



## Toots3495

My oh is not overly impressed about the possibility of a sample either! But like I said, if I've got to give blood and god knows what else then the least he can do is have a quick go in a cup!:rofl:


----------



## babydust1

windswept said:


> I don't mind the being naked bit - it's the keyhole examination of my tubes that scares me (after sh!tloads of blood tests)... Worst still though is the reaction that Mr Windswept will have when asked to go give a sample... Not a route either of us fancy very much. So it's a race against the doctor's clock!



hey windswept, just came across this thread, keyhole is very simple hun, ive never had an operation in my life i was crappin it! ive been TTC for 4 years now and on august 18th 2010 i had keyhole to check my tubes and i also had Ovarian Drilling due to PCOS. i was sooo scared it took them so long to give me my anesthetic because i was laid outside the operating theatre saying i didnt want it and i was scared and wanted to go home lol,, i then gave in and new if i wanted to be a mum this was an option i had to take.. i then had the anesthetic and i cant remember much after that lol.. i went down at 12am and was back on the ward at 2pm and was home by 4pm. i woke up in no pain what so ever the only pain i had was the next day the gas in my shoulders, i even went on holiday 3 days after to Belgium lol i was in no pain what so every my stitches came out 2 weeks later and i have now just ovulated for the first time in 4 years :) im now going to be on clomid when af shows so now im just hoping and praying for my BFP, i also had a period 4 weeks after so the op didnt delay them either im now waiting on my second af to come! :)

i also had alot of tests in the 4 years blood work ultrasounds, lots of blood work!! and i think ive had about 10 ultrasounds plus and ultrasound in my bits to check for cysts lol! 

i wish you get the outcome you want hun and i hope you lovely ladies get your BFP soon :) :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey babydust1, don't they give the procedures awful names, ovarian drilling! No wonder you wanted to go home! But I'm glad to hear it was all worth it. Good luck on the clomid. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydust1

Toots3495 said:


> Hey babydust1, don't they give the procedures awful names, ovarian drilling! No wonder you wanted to go home! But I'm glad to hear it was all worth it. Good luck on the clomid. :dust::dust::dust:

yes not something that sounds very pleasant! i really wanted to go home i was so scared i was going to be in pain and the fact that i knew they was going to be drilling my ovaries was the worst bit, lol ive just had my appt since and i learnt that my tubes wernt blocked so i just have to sit and wait for AF now to show so i can start the clomid


thank you ! babydust to you :) 
:dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Is that test a last resort after bloods and everything?


----------



## babydust1

i got told by my speicialist that doing tube checking was last resort after all my tests i had, as they wanted me to start on clomid he said it would have been better to do the drilling of my ovaries and the tube check first because it would be a waste of clomid, and drilling my ovaries makes you produce more eggs and helps you ovulate better so with the help of clomid he thinks i should be pregnant in 6 months!! i just hope sooner but ive waited 4 years so 6 months is nothing lol x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks for the info babydust. I really hope you get your :bfp you've had quite a time of it! :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Thank you for sharing your experiences - it makes me feel a lot better about it all. Not sure how far off it is for me, and hope something happens beforehand to mean I don't have to. Can't imagine how you cope with all that waiting. You deserve your positive very, very soon!

Best of wishes, Cx


----------



## babydust1

thank you very much :hugs:

i hope i get it too some days i dont keep a PMA but its been a very emotional 4 years but i wont ever give up i know the day i have my baby in my arms i'll look back to these 4 years and know it was worth every min! :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi again ladies

Welcome to the thread Babydust1 and thanks for sharing that info on what tests you have been through. I really hope all the drilling(!) and clomid brings you the :baby: you have worked so hard for. Lots of :dust: to you.

I have only been actively ttc for 7 months so far and already I'm going mad so I can't imagine 4 years of this. You so deserve your :bfp: very soon.

I haven't paid a visit to docs yet so it is very good to hear the kind of things I may have to expect in the future. Planning to give it to end of the year trying and visit docs in new year if no :bfp: by then :kiss:


----------



## babydust1

it is hard and heartbreaking TTC it took me 4 years to the get this op to try and get things moving and all the tests you have to go through! 

i didnt want to go to the doctors either but i 1st went to the doctors 3 years ago!!! and over the 3 years i just got appts saying go way try this and come back in 6 months i went back and they say it again come back in 6 months !! in the end i said cant u see ive been listed here 3 years now and been TTC for 4 years and im still waiting for u to actually do something for me!! i got so mad because most of all they dont know how hard it is they see women like us everyday but they still never know what we go through in the end he looked back at all my tests i had and my OH sperms which was perfect he had more then should have lol!! it was just my PCOS that is stopping me thats when he said wow u have actually been coming here for a long time now we will do the op and still he wanted me to have it on my bday and i said no he said ok 6 days after your bday and i agreed i got the letter and which it said august my bday was in June!! so i got mad i was just sick of waiting for something to be done ! i expected to go to dr's and get seen to and hopefully things would have got moving i'm so glad i never waited and waited for me to actually make that appt with the dr because its took so long to get where i am! 

going to the dr's is a scary thought! 

i hope you all get what your waiting for soon!! :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey babydust, I hope you don't mind me asking but how old are you? Just wondering cos I'm 32 now and off to the docs tonight and if my whole process takes 3-4 years then I'm going to be older than I'd like to be! Hope that's not to personal. :flower:


----------



## babydust1

im 25 hun started TTC when i was 21, which im glad i did because its taken me this long and i still havent got to where i want to be and i still dont have my miracle.. x

hope you get your BFP soon Hun x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Hun, I'll see what happens later!


----------



## Toots3495

Nat0619 said:


> I had a bit of CM last night so definitely think its on its way.
> 
> Is it today you are seeing doc for a chat? x

Hey nat, been to the docs. She was really nice and helpful. Asked how long we'd been ttc and how often we :sex: she reckons that every other day is best cos it gives the oh :spermy: a chance to recover, to often will deplete reserves! She seemed to think we are doing all the right things so she's referring me to a fertility doc at the hospital. Oh has to come along to give a sample, his face will be a picture!:rofl: so now it's just a waiting game, hopefully it won't be ages but nhs waiting lists are not short are they! Feel better now I've been and got the ball rolling. :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Great news Toots - keep us posted! You must feel a relief that things will get moving? Best wishes, Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks hun, glad I've got the ball rolling. Hope the wait isn't to long but maybe now I've made that leap I'll subconsciously relax a bit. You never know maybe a :bfp: is winging it's way to us all this month! Fingers crossed!:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

evening girls i'm due to o any day now,i'm trying to be more relaxed about it this month so no temping or opk's for me!


----------



## windswept

We can but hope!

I think it will help you to relax about it all a bit more - which can only be good.

I kinda wonder sometimes if this forum is helping or not... Makes me think so much more about the whole thing, but at the same time I love to be able to chat to others about it. And no matter how terrible you feel about your own situation, you realise that there are other couples out there who have had a much worse time. Trouble is, you can't help wondering if you are going to turn into one of those couples.

Anyway, Mr Windswept is out at a meeting, but when he gets in we'll work hard for our lil 'un!

Have fun tonight yourselves!


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what you mean i already have 5 sons and never ss with any of them i was so lucky i fell pg within a month or 2 with all of them,i never temp or used opk's,but this time round i have been off bcp since april(not that long i kno) but i think i have been relying on my temps and stuff a little too much 

so this time i'm just taking it easy bd every other day since cd8 probably carry on till cd16ish then leave everthing else to mother nature :coffee:


----------



## Toots3495

I think my oh has preferred me chatting to you ladies about it rather than keep going on at him! Nobody knows we're ttc so I only had him to talk to about it. It does make you think about it more but as you say it's nice to chat on here. Have fun with mr windswept! :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i have only told 1 friend we are ttc who is also ttc so coming on here does help a lot


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, that sounds like a good plan. Wish I could just leave the opt etc alone! Hopefully mother nature is on our side this month. :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

i really hope so toots,i'm so impatient


----------



## windswept

It certainly brings out an impatient side in me I never knew was quite so bad! 

Just did an OPK thingy and the line keeps getting darker - have already posted a new thread about it - but am a little excited that it means I am actually going to ovulate...

... Yipee!


----------



## Toots3495

My opt today was visible so I guess I'm going to ovulate tomorrow. Not going to be able to :sex: tomorrow so it's all hands on deck tonight! Get the legs in the air and make sure it stays in, the romance of it all!:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

when you get a pos opk you will probaby o 12 to 24 hrs later


----------



## windswept

The thing is, I don't know if it is a positive... Need to read the blurb about 'fading in lines'.

I haven't dared do the legs in the air thing yet, it's bad enough I was accused of 'doing the deed and jumping off '(in not so many words) after he insisted on me going on top - I had to get off quick 'cause I believe in the laws of gravity! I have discretely placed a pillow under my hips though...

Chuckle chuckle! I bet that in the olden days ladies never jumped through the hoops we are! Be interesting to research though, I guess.


----------



## Toots3495

I try to make sure I get my legs on the headboard afterwards and most of the time don't get up until the morning! It was while I was trying to move myself around the other day that it fell out:haha:
Like you say windswept I bet years ago women weren't carrying on like us!


----------



## mamadonna

dont worry the spermies will get where they need to regardless


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Good news about docs Toots :thumbup:. Glad you feel better for going. Is doc not doing any of the tests then, not even blood tests? Will everything be done by the fertility specialist?

I'm still waiting for Ov :shrug:. Still only 'high' on CBFM this morning, but LH line showing faintly this morning on stick so pretty sure its going to show 'peak' tomorrow, as that has happened both previous months the day before I got my peak. Still got ovary pains so can tell it hasn't happened yet as they immediately go quiet once I've ovulated. CD18 today so looks like another 33/34 day cycle, which seems to be my usual kind of length lately.

Had a bad back yesterday so we didn't manage to :sex: last night :cry: So last time was Tuesday night. So I'm glad I haven't hit peak yet as will now aim to DTD tonight and then maybe again over the weekend, which could still give me a chance :winkwink:

Windswept, any sign of Ov for you yet? x


----------



## windswept

Hi Nat

Hope you ovulate soon, and that your back is better to let you enjoy the experience! I don't think I have yet - will test in a little while to see if I get a definite positive. Temps only 0.1 degrees higher, so still have time.

On the plus side, I just got my Jenny reading and she reckons an October positive, from my September cycle - and that a wee girl will be born mid to late June... Gives me a wee bit hope (even if totally different from Gail's... And lets face it, I am not into all that stuff). Makes me think of announcing at Christmas... Positive mental attitude, if nothing else!

Will keep you posted - you guys do the same. So lovely to have someone to share this journey with!


----------



## Toots3495

What a shame you didn't get to :sex: yesterday but it's not the end of the world. You don't think you've ovulated yet anyway so pounce on oh tonight! Doc said 2-3 days was fine anyway. No bloods going to be taken at surgery, she felt I'd be better off being dealt with in one place. Oh joy!:haha:
How's your back feeling today? 

How's you windswept? Did you manage to dtd last night?:winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

hi girls,hope every1's feeling well,i'm just getting over a cold which i'm pleased is nearly away,i really dont have time for colds lol


----------



## Toots3495

Hows things with you today mamadonna?


----------



## Nat0619

You're not the only one who has imagined announcing a :baby: on the way at christmas! How nice would that be? :happydance:

I'm a bit torn about getting pregnant in a way though at the mo as I am starting a new job on 3rd November so it wouldn't look good to new employer if I fall pregnant straightaway. But hey-ho, I'm not going to stop ttc just in case of that, I want a :baby: too much.

Looks like we may ovulate around the same time :thumbup: x


----------



## Nat0619

Back feeling a lot better at the moment thanks Toots, hoping to be ok for some action tonight! :winkwink:

Any time frame on when you may start the tests? And have you reached the Ov yet? x


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Hows things with you today mamadonna?

i'm good still relaxed,got the weekend off after my shift today so thats good!!

i'm hoping i can go the next 2 weeks without ss(it'll be hard tho)


----------



## Toots3495

I'm hoping the hospital won't keep me waiting ages for tests but you know what the nhs is like! 
I got a faint positive on opt yesterday so I'm assume ovulation is approaching. Just want to get into the 2ww and see what happens. A Christmas announcement would be fab, and also what a cheap Xmas pressie for everyone!:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

how long are your cycles and when do you usually o?


----------



## Nat0619

It would be the best christmas pressie I could give my mom and dad. They will make great grandparents and I would so love to announce we are having a :baby: to them on Christmas Day. Can't wait to tell my little brother he's going to be an uncle too.

Calculating ahead, I have this month and next month to make that announcement happen. If we should get a :bfp: this month though, I probably wouldn't be able to wait until Christmas to tell them though as I would be about 12 weeks (all being well) by then. But if I get a :bfp: in November, I would probably try to wait to tell them on Christmas Day.

I absolutely love Christmas anyway, my favourite time of year :happydance: I've already started some Christmas shopping!


----------



## Nat0619

Mamadonna, my cycles are usually somewhere between 30 and 35 days. Last two have both been 35 and this one is heading the same way as I am expecting to ovulate this weekend (CD18 today). 

How about you? x


----------



## windswept

I've started something!

The reason I'd want a Christmas announcement, is that it's the only time that we'd see all family in a short time - Mr Windswept's family live right next door (yes, MIL included) and my family live 7 hours away... And I don't want to do it over the phone - so at least we could tell my folks when we are down and then his when we get home...

... But I daresay I couldn't keep it secret for so long! I tell my Daddy everything, and he'd know I was hiding something!

Here's hoping girls!


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Mamadonna, my cycles are usually somewhere between 30 and 35 days. Last two have both been 35 and this one is heading the same way as I am expecting to ovulate this weekend (CD18 today).
> 
> How about you? x

28 days usually ov right in the middle which is this weekend,started :sex: cd8 and carrying on every other day till probs cd16 then anything after that is a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Nat0619 said:


> Mamadonna, my cycles are usually somewhere between 30 and 35 days. Last two have both been 35 and this one is heading the same way as I am expecting to ovulate this weekend (CD18 today).
> 
> How about you? x

I am on CD26 now, my cycles can last anything from 32 days to 42 days, and I kinda averaged it out for the ticker... It's obviously going to be longer than I had thought.


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> I've started something!
> 
> The reason I'd want a Christmas announcement, is that it's the only time that we'd see all family in a short time - Mr Windswept's family live right next door (yes, MIL included) and my family live 7 hours away... And I don't want to do it over the phone - so at least we could tell my folks when we are down and then his when we get home...
> 
> ... But I daresay I couldn't keep it secret for so long! I tell my Daddy everything, and he'd know I was hiding something!
> 
> Here's hoping girls!

what a lovely xmas that would be windswept


----------



## Toots3495

My cycle is only 25 days, I tend to ovulate around cd12 (today!)


----------



## Nat0619

Do you think it's happening today Toots? x


----------



## Toots3495

Funny thing is that I got more ewcm yesterday and I've hardly had any today but I only got a faintish line on opt. But then am I wasting my time worrying anyway cos we're not sure if there's a problem or not :shrug: I guess you have to keep trying just in case! I've been drinking green tea like it's going out of fashion lately but I read on a post earlier that it's not really any good for ttc, anyone got any opinions on that one?


----------



## Nat0619

Me and OH have started drinking green tea most days over the past couple of months. Not for ttc though, just tried it and realised we liked it. Sorry, I don't know whether it is helpful for fertility or not.

I've text OH just to tell him tonight should be a good night as I'm expecting to peak tomorrow and he replied 'right oh!'. So should get some :sex: in tonight :winkwink:


----------



## Toots3495

Do you find your oh finds the :sex: on demand a bit tough sometimes? I know mine does! Sometimes he gets in from work after a really long day and I feel awful saying 'I'm ovulating!'


----------



## Nat0619

So far, so good with my OH really. He sometimes doesn't seem so keen on 'high' days on the CBFM but when I reach 'peak' or know I am likely only a day or so away from peak (like today) he seems as keen as me :thumbup: I think he maybe thinks the 'high' days are not as much point, which is probably correct, think they are more for keeping his :spermy: optimum so there are only 2-3 days between 'goes' as it were :haha:

I can understand the pressure for men as it must be hard to perform on demand! I think it's important to do it for fun when you feel like it at other times of the month when the pressure is off x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm confused! Yesterday I got a faint but visible line on my opt but today I've got sod all! What does that mean?:shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Maybe your LH surge has happened and gone then, it could have happened overnight or something. Could mean you are ovulating today :thumbup: Have you got other Ov signs?

I've had a fair bit of EWCM today (sorry, TMI!) so pretty sure I'm going to 'peak' tomorrow and ovulate tomorrow or Sunday x


----------



## Toots3495

Last month I had pos test on cd11&12 (stronger line on cd12) with most of the ewcm on 12 as well (a fair bit) but this month I had the ewcm yesterday and ive got pretty much nothing today. Can you ovulate on varying cycle days do you think? Maybe I only ovulate every other month:shrug: 
I'm all confused now!


----------



## Nat0619

I ovulate on different cycle days and consequently have different length cycles too. Last month I 'peaked' on CBFM on CD20. Month before CD18. I'm CD18 today so this month expecting to peak CD19 (if it is tomorrow!) But previously over the last year or so I've had some cycles that have only been 29/30 days long where I reckon I ovulated around CD15/16. Are your cycles usually always the same length exactly then?

I didn't have any EWCM at all yesterday but had a bit the day before and now its back today :shrug: I think maybe it can still be there but just not always come to the outside if you know what I mean!! :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I think I'm panicking and being dramatic again! :haha: my cycle lengths are pretty much always 25 days with the odd month here and there where it'll be slightly less. I suppose I'll just keep calm and carry on!


----------



## Toots3495

Just went outside and got crapped on by a bird! Maybe I'm in for some luck this month! Lol!


----------



## Nat0619

:haha: oh that has made me laugh!! It is meant to be lucky :thumbup: x


----------



## mamadonna

i nearly always ov on the same day,but ov days can change but the lp(time from o to af should remain the same


----------



## inkdchick

aww hun it only takes one and there would have been more than one that entered higher up im sure try not to worry and there really is no need for your legs to be in the air, knees bent afterwards is just enough as too high up and it cant enter properly . Best of Luck xx


----------



## Nat0619

Well ladies, I'm still waiting!! Still flippin 'high' on CBFM this morning, although lines are darker so it HAS to be tomorrow :shrug:

We :sex: last night and this morning :thumbup: But now I don't want to again for a bit in case of depleting the :spermy: !

Will maybe aim for one more 'go' tomorrow some time if I do indeed hit peak :thumbup:

Done my back in a bit just though gardening so hope I can manage another go!!

What a fab date tomorrow would be to conceive though eh girls - 10/10/10! :happydance:


----------



## CbLbwantababy

Toots3495 said:


> Just went outside and got crapped on by a bird! Maybe I'm in for some luck this month! Lol!

Ive heard that brings luck!! Heres some :dust: to boost your luckiness!!


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies...

I don't know what is happening with me. No sign of ovulation. On CD 28 now, and nothing, plus I have run out of OPKs. But Thurs and Fri there was a definite fade in line, yesterday there it was a definite negative.

Temps are still stable. Every morning I expect a spike in the temperature, but it never comes.

I am moody and irrational just now, so much so that I have just fallen out with Mr Windswept - who, incidentally, is partly to blame! Of course!

Humph!

Hope everyone else is getting on okay?


----------



## inkdchick

Windswept, Soy Isoflavones would really help you with your Ov , go to Tesco as they are the cheapest and so many have taken it and had really good Ov including me, i took it cd2-6 200mg ( 5 tablets, but i am 43 so needed the extra boost quick lol !), but if you do a bit of googling Soy isoflavones fertility and find out about it and you do persue it then i wish you all the best xxx


----------



## windswept

Thanks Inkdchick - will get onto it straight away! We don't have any in our teeny tiny Tesco, and the only ones on the island seem to be in Boots, and they seem to be for menopause... Am I best to order online?


----------



## inkdchick

see if you can order them from Tesco and get them delivered as they are good and no side effects when you take them before you go to bed and im mean just as you go up and then all effects are slept off, i wish you all the best and hope that it helps you like it has so many others and hopefully me too xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning everybody, how's everyones weekend been? Nat is your back any better today? Oh and I have managed to keep to the every other day method and I'm hoping we've done enough. After my positive then negative opt, I then got another positive so I think I've ovulated. Now it's the waiting game and symptom spotting for the next 2 weeks!:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Great news Toots!

I am still not sure what is happening with me... Over analysing my chart and wondering if I did actually ovulate and misread temps, or if it is still to come... Have what feels like ovulation pains last night and this morning, but as I don't know if I have ever ovulated before I can't say for certain!

Will get my bloods done on Wednesday, but was hoping to be able to say that I had definitely ovulated and would justify not having them done.

Anyway, at least it wards off the two week wait when I am not sure if I have even got that far.

Next month I will add soy isoflavones and daily OPTs (from CD9) to my rituals...

My mood is not great today - I am off work, and it is stunning weather, but I am lacking enthusiasm for anything!

Hope everyone is in better trim than me! Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey windswept, I think us ladies make it worse for ourselves in a way by analysing everything, taking temps, peeing on sticks! When I first started out ttc I was really relaxed and took it as it came but then the longer it went on the more obsessed I became! Now I pretty much drive myself nuts in the 2ww :haha: at least coming on here gives my oh a break from symptom analysing! Do you still get the ewcm even though you think you've not ovulated?


----------



## windswept

You are right - I wish I could wind back the clocks and be back in my relaxed mode! I think Mr Windswept does too...

I definitely had EWCM from CD18 to 23, then it turned watery. And, I had a huge temperature spike (from 36.0 to 36.7) on CD20... But it wasn't sustained.

We've done the deed most days since CD15, so I hope that my temps are just wrong... 

It is fab to be able to come on here and vent it all - thank you all for being there and taking the pressure off Mr Windswept and the only friend I have that knows I am trying so hard!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi ladies

Well, I have NO idea what on earth is going on with me this month :shrug: Like you, Windswept, I don't think I've ovulated. CBFM is still showing 'high', has been now since I first tested on it last Monday. I've had Ov pains on and off since around last Monday too and, like you again Windswept, also had a few days of EWCM (Wednesday - Saturday). I'm on CD21 today.

Even though CBFM hasn't detected a 'peak', the test sticks since last Tuesday have been showing an LH line but it is fainter than the oestrogen line. So its as though I have had some LH in my urine for about a week now!! What the hell?? :growlmad:

So I'm pretty much counting myself out this month, will do one more CBFM test tomorrow but am not going to waste any more then on this stupid month. I wondered if it was because I didn't start testing until CD14 due to not taking my CBFM on holiday with me, but surely the monitor would still pick up hormones right anyway? And the LH line is darker than the oestrogen one when it peaks and it hasn't been darker yet at all.

Why do our bodies do this to us?? At least you should have a chance Toots.

Incidentally, we had :sex: Friday night, Saturday morning and Sunday morning so plenty if I had been fertile over the weekend :winkwink:

PS: Toots, my back is a lot better now thanks x


----------



## Toots3495

Don't count yourself out nat. You've done loads of:sex: so who's to say your not in with a shot! I could be wrong but I'm sure I've read somewhere that a continual positive opt indicates pregnancy. Anyone else read that or correct me?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Toots

I too have heard this but doubt I'm pregnant as had my usual period 3 weeks ago from last month and its surely too early to show a conception from this month?

Think I'm just having a funny month. I actually originally thought I was going to ovulate very early (CD8/9) as had a lot of Ov pains then (just as we went away to Cornwall), but they died down and no EWCM or anything. Then Ov pains started up again, with EWCM, last week, but no peak on monitor. Weird :wacko: Another thing though that is weird for me - I have had sensitive nipples ALL month! Right since AF.

Question is, when on earth can I expect the :witch: now as that normally happens 14 days from 2nd peak day? Just got to wait and see I guess.

Have you ovulated this month? Now in the 2ww? x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm pretty sure I've ovulated so now I'm in the dreaded 2ww:wacko:
No wonder the year has flown by cos I'm wishing the weeks away! It's a case of ovulate, :sex: symptom spotting then :witch: then on to the next month when it all starts again!
What's with the sensitive nips?! You are having a strange one this month! Do you think you'll still be symptom spotting this month and driving yourself nuts?!


----------



## Nat0619

I may not ss as much this month really as have no idea where in my cycle I am! :shrug: I'm going to do one last test stick tomorrow morning but will not use any more then this month. That will leave me 10 sticks left to use next month then :thumbup:

Hardly had any Ov twinges from about yesterday afternoon and no EWCM now since Saturday evening, so pretty sure the time has passed and I've either Ov'd and the monitor missed it or I'm not going to this month. If anything, my ovaries have felt MORE active this month than usual. Maybe I've released possible triplets or quads?? :haha:

Good luck for your 2ww Toots, keep us updated with your symptoms x


----------



## Toots3495

Let's just hope your monitor missed it and you did ovulate. My god just imagine triplets or quads:baby::baby::baby::baby::headspin:


----------



## windswept

****NEWSFLASH****

I had a little cross check between my bedside fertility diary thingy and my fertility friend chart, and there was one day where the temperature may have been inaccurate as I had gotten up through the night for the toilet - so I just added 0.5 degrees onto the figure to see what it would do, and it gave me cross hairs! 

So, all the other signs point to ovulation on CD19 - EWCM, cramps, frequent urination, nausea, a temperature spike the next day, etc, etc.

So I have altered my ticker accordingly, and if accurate, am delighted that my cycle will actually be a week or so shorter than I thought (can be anything between 32 and 42 days, so had averaged it for the ticker). So, I should be due AF on Friday, and will have a test at the ready for the weekend...

I'm in two minds about my chances, but sincerely hope that I am not cheating myself by playing with the chart!

If it's not my turn, then I will do the temps vaginally next month, as it is more accurate... Plus the soy isoflavones and the OPTs.

Excited, but nervous!


----------



## Nat0619

Good news Windswept :thumbup:

Is frequent urination a sign of ovulation then? I had this Saturday evening, which corresponded with EWCM and Ov pains at their highest. We were over at my mom & dad's Saturday night and my mom actually commented on how many times I went to pee! :haha: But its worn off now along with the EWCM and Ov pains.

x


----------



## Toots3495

Fingers crossed windswept! I'm sending you a baby dust shower:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Ladies! Will let you know if baby dust made it all the way up here!

I don't remember ever reading about peeing lots being a sign of ovulation, but somehow I always associated it with that... I may be wrong, but I guess everyone's bodies are different - might be another sign to make you think you are back in with a shout?! I hope so!


----------



## Nat0619

So Windswept, do you now think you are due AF this Friday then??

If so, you've gone through most of the 2ww without knowing which is really cool :thumbup: x


----------



## windswept

If I am right, then yes, and that is a bonus I wasn't expecting! For the past 6 or 7 months I have been expecting AF to come sooner than it has, so this is a major bonus for me! Very happy to not have to wait weeks extra... 

Lets just hope none of us get to see the witch this cycle...


----------



## Nat0619

Well good luck for the :witch: not showing herself! Wouldn't it be fab if all of us got a :bfp: in the same month? :happydance:

I definitely seem to have stopped the ov pains and EWCM and now feel bloated and have a slight 'heavy' feeling in lower tummy so reckon I may well be in the 2ww with you girls.

:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm glad you're in the 2ww with us nat! I'm also really bloated this evening and have an odd sort of feeling low down in stomach.:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Toots3495 said:


> I'm glad you're in the 2ww with us nat! I'm also really bloated this evening and have an odd sort of feeling low down in stomach.:thumbup:

Looks like we are all in the same boat then! Yipee!

I have a funny twingey feeling, and slight bloating - all down low.

Wouldn't it be amazing if we turned out to be bump buddies?!


----------



## mamadonna

good luck girls :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

That would be fab windswept! It's gonna happen for us this month!:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Where are you at with your cycle mamadonna?


----------



## mamadonna

i think i ov over the weekend,didnt temp this month so only guessing 

i had all the usual pains on fri and sat so i'm guessing thats when it was 

so probably 2dpo


----------



## Toots3495

That's great, we're all in it together!:wohoo::friends:


----------



## mamadonna

i kno how fab is that :happydance:


----------



## windswept

Welcome to the 'it fell out' crew, Mamadonna... I'll be keeping an eye on you, Toots and Nat, and will be keeping you all posted on here with my happenings! 

We're in it together!


----------



## Toots3495

My oh wants to be involved in the testing but likes the 2ww 'is she,isn't she' thing! That means I'm going to have to either behave myself this month and not keep peeing on sticks or just do it!:haha: he reckons that as long as we don't know for sure then there's always the hope that af won't come plus I do tend to go on about my symptoms! How's your oh during the 2ww?


----------



## mamadonna

fantastic lets hope this is it girls


----------



## Toots3495

'the it fell out crew', I love it! Might have to put that on the bottom of my posts!:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

lol

my dh doesnt really talk about it much in the tww,he'll just be happy when the bfp comes along


----------



## windswept

Mine was intrigued to begin with - but last month I was absolutely certain that it had happened, so went on and on about my symptoms... Today I mentioned my sore tummy and that I was exhausted and gave a little 'but it might be for a good cause' smile, to which I was promptly told not to get my hopes up.

So I'm sooooo chuffed I came across you ladies!


----------



## Toots3495

Maybe he doesn't like to see you disappointed if af comes. I've been convinced before that I've been pregnant and got myself all excited and worked up! That particular month I think I even convinced oh that I was pregnant. Took a test and he was so gutted when it was bfn. That's when he said no more early testing! I do wonder sometimes if he's humouring me when I'm going on and on and on!:haha: but it is nice to dream during the 2ww!


----------



## windswept

Yeah - there were tears last month, so I guess he is trying to protect me from the heartache again. But still, they can't understand all the feelings we have, the obsessing we get and the tricks that our bodies play on us!


----------



## Toots3495

That's the thing I find the hardest is the tricks my body plays. I swear it decides every month to give me every pregnancy symptom under the sun! I don't help myself though cos every little twinge has me straight online looking it up as a potential symptom :dohh:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi girls

I am so proud to be a member of the 'it fell out' crew. So there are four of us who think we Ov'd pretty much the same time, fab! :happydance:

Hopefully in 9 months we can all be a member of a different 'it fell out' crew - when our :baby:'s fall out!! x


----------



## windswept

I'm glad we have 'met up' then, as I am just as bad! Mr Windswept would say I am worse! Last month I am sure that I 'thought myself pregnant'!


----------



## Toots3495

:wohoo: here's hoping!! It's so nice to be in it together!


----------



## Toots3495

Pma goes a long way. Maybe we can think ourselves pregnant! :haha:


----------



## windswept

Nat0619 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I am so proud to be a member of the 'it fell out' crew. So there are four of us who think we Ov'd pretty much the same time, fab! :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully in 9 months we can all be a member of a different 'it fell out' crew - when our :baby:'s fall out!! x

Love it!

Yup, Mamadona - if we want it so bad - for ourselves and for the others in our wee crew, then it's gotta happen! Lets think ourselves pregnant and dream of the fall out!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how are we all today? I'd like opinions please! I'm on cd 16 today and I've had a small amount (about the size of a 5p) of v light brown cm. The first pos opt that I got was on cd11, cd12 was negative but I think that was a faulty one cos on cd 13 I got another pos result. Is it way to early for implantation bleed?:shrug:


----------



## windswept

Morning all!

I can't tell you, I'm afraid... I don't know enough about it. I did read somewhere it occurs between 6 and 12 DPO. https://www.askbaby.com/implantation-bleeding.htm But one thing I have learnt from this forum is that everyone is different, and there are no rules! Do you have pains?

Well, I am now on the verge of driving myself crazy with symptom spotting. I never slept from 2.30 am and got up crabbit as hell! Then started to feel queasy before I left the house - I had to stop my van several times on the way to work thinking I was going to throw up... I couldn't speak for fear of vomiting. I don't want to think too much about it. It went just as quickly as it came, and now I feel fine, except for the pulling feeling down low in my tummy and the dull headache (probably caused by tiredness).

Grrrhhh - symptom spotting sucks!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

That's the problem during the 2ww, everything becomes a symptom! The sick feeling is a little odd though, as is the pulling feeling. I've just got twinges low down and mainly to the left. :wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies! (oh actually its just become afternoon :haha:)

I feel pretty normal today so far except for a bloated tummy! But think could just be weight gain :shrug: as I think I have put a bit on lately. Ov pains definitely seem to have gone and no CM to speak of since Saturday night. Did do one more test on CBFM this morning and still high :wacko:! Still a very faint LH line but fainter than it has been. I give up trying to figure out what is going on this month so will not do any more test sticks this month and just wait and see when AF turns up.

Sounds promising for you Windswept, hope it means a :bfp: for you. Toots, I'm not sure about implantation bleeding, I too thought it was somewhere between 6 and 12dpo or something but, as Windswept says, everyone is different :kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

It does seem a bit to soon, v strange! So nat you've decided to go with the flow! Sometimes I think we all get to wrapped up in various tests etc and we forget to just let nature take its course. It's a pain in the arse all this ttc lark!:wacko:


----------



## windswept

I am trying not to think about it - but when something so obvious as this morning's nausea hits you, you can't help but become obsessed with every stupid little thing. I will test on Saturday, and not before... That's an order to myself!

We just need to keep ourselves busy this week! Yoga and pilates tonight should help...


----------



## Nat0619

Yes, going with the flow :thumbup: I can't do anything else really as my body and CBFM are being so stupid :dohh:

I was thinking about the whole TTC thing when I got up this morning. Was considering whether to go to docs sooner rather than later but then thought about Christmas! I can't face hearing any bad news before Christmas as it's my favourite time of the year and just want to enjoy it, so would rather just relax about it for the rest of this year (may not even use CBFM until new year now) and then concentrate on it in earnest from January.

Obviously I won't be preventing anything but I start my new job early November too so got that to concentrate on x

PS: Love your sign off at the bottom! Buddies with the 'it fell out' crew :haha:. How do you put a signature at the bottom like that? I haven't figured it out x


----------



## windswept

Click on your name in the avatar thingy, go to customise profile, click on edit signature and stick your wording in there.

I have uber respect for you if you can take the trying down a peg or two, and go back to just enjoying it... It will be hard, but it might even be the best thing - a stressed out trier is going to have less chance.

I am holding off to become pregnant before making a huge career change - so my job is a consideration too... Only I want out of this job sooner rather than later, so is another reason for me obsessing over it all - that all sounds a bit cryptic, eh?!


----------



## Nat0619

*10/10/10

By the way ladies, I was reading in a paper last night how the Chinese consider Sunday's date (10/10/10) to be very lucky, as the number 10 means 'completion' and 'symmetry'. I thought back and remembered that OH and I  Sunday morning and it was around 10am! TMI coming up - I actually think the  went in around 10.10am!! 

Saturday/Sunday were also the days I had the most Ov pains and the most EWCM was on Saturday. So if I DID ovulate it could have been on Sunday.

Just hoping this could be lucky I guess  Still 'going with the flow' though *


----------



## windswept

Oooh - Nat, that sounds very promising!

Like your final remark about still going with the flow!


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds a good omen to me nat! I'm cheering on the 10/10/10 tadpoles!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

this all sounds very promising girls fingers crossed for u,i'm ok today still relaxed about it all got far to much on else where to be able to obsess over it too much.

lets just hope the chilled approach this month has worked its magic,although not holding out to much hope


----------



## babyanise

mamadonna said:


> this all sounds very promising girls fingers crossed for u,i'm ok today still relaxed about it all got far to much on else where to be able to obsess over it too much.
> 
> lets just hope the chilled approach this month has worked its magic,although not holding out to much hope

glad your still nice and chilled,my af is only days away lol


----------



## Toots3495

That's a really good attitude to have mamadonna. Wish I could chill out!:dohh:
Oh rang me a while ago to say doc letter has come and I've got to ring the hospital to arrange my fertility appointment, hopefully I won't need it!


----------



## Toots3495

There is a story in the paper today about a woman who was ttc for 3 years and was about to embark on ivf. A friend suggested she try acupuncture and she was pregnant after just 3 half hour treatments! Apparently it increases the blood supply to the ovaries and uterus. Anyone tried acupuncture?


----------



## Nat0619

I haven't but have always been a bit intrigued by it. But always thought it may be expensive too.

I've heard that it can help fertility.

Let us know when your fertility appointment is x


----------



## Toots3495

Apparently the woman in the paper paid £60 for her 3 sessions. But I guess it mounts up if you have to keep on going. I might consider it as a last resort. 
I've just done a test just incase I'm having ib :dohh::dohh::dohh: and of course it was :bfn: but at the same time I also did an opt and that came up with a faint but clear positive. I know it's super early so I'm staying positive but what's with the pos opt?:shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

evening all think i'll have to have a play around with my signature :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies!

Hope everyone is well today... Sorry to hear a BFN Toots, but remember it is very early! I don't get these OPTs, I wonder about their accuracy, as I have heard so many stories like that on here. Will give them a try next month all the same!

Well, I really enjoyed my Swiss ball, pilates and yoga last night, and feel rejuvenated! Temps still up this morning, which is a good sign. And, got my blood tests this afternoon - so am going to ask them to do a pregnancy test beforehand to see if it is worthwhile (saves me money doing it too, and they reckon theirs are stronger)... So today is d-day!

Don't have any symptoms - my tummy is sore, but I think that may be too much stretching last night! Am feeling positive whatever the result - I look forward to another month of getting to know my body if I am not pregnant yet, and at least I will have the tests to make sure everything is working as normal.

But... Here's hoping!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everyone doing?
Windswept you put me to shame with all that physical activity! I'm so not an exercise person:haha: great idea to get them to test for pregnancy. I would imagine it picks up the signs even better than the hpt. Let us know how you get on later. 
I tested again first thing this morning:dohh: obviously another bfn but I wanted to try with the first one of the day:haha: I think I'll behave myself now and see what happens. Haven't had anymore of that cm that I had yesterday so I'm hoping it was implantation (a girl can dream!:haha:) had af type cramps last night as well but nothing so far this morning. Let's just wait and see. 
Anyone else got any news or symptoms?:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning crew!

No symptoms from me really at the mo, everything is pretty quiet :sleep:. Pretty sure I'm in the 2ww as all ov signals have definitely stopped since Sunday. Either I did ovulate around the weekend and the CBFM missed it or I haven't ovulated. If you don't ovulate though, do you get an AF or does it wait until an ovulation does happen?? :shrug:

Toots, you've got same as I've had for about a week then, positive OPTs? Weird :wacko:. Could be a very good sign for you with the slight spotting too. Have you arranged a fertility appointment yet or are you going to wait to see what happens this month? When are you due for the :witch:?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, the continuous pos opt is weird and I've read that can be a good sign cos it's picking up the hormone. Fingers crossed! How cool would it be if the crew all go over to the first tri forum together :happydance:
Af is due for me on the 21st, I'm feeling pretty good about everything at the moment. I'm going to try and book the hospital appointment online later so I'll let you guys know how I get on. How have you got on with working out how to alter your signature at the bottom of your posts, your a fully paid up member of the crew!!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

That would be so cool :thumbup:

I need to work on my signature today! x


----------



## windswept

I soooo hope you are right, Toots!


----------



## Nat0619

So, our order of finding out whether this is our month or not will be:

1st place = Windswept, AF due 15/10

2nd place = Toots, AF due 21/10

3rd place = Nat, AF due 24/10 (estimation as really not sure!)

Mamadonna, when are you due?

x


----------



## Toots3495

So cheering squad get ready for windswept!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> So, our order of finding out whether this is our month or not will be:
> 
> 1st place = Windswept, AF due 15/10
> 
> 2nd place = Toots, AF due 21/10
> 
> 3rd place = Nat, AF due 24/10 (estimation as really not sure!)
> 
> Mamadonna, when are you due?
> 
> x

af due 24th oct


----------



## Toots3495

Double the amount of cheering needed on the 24th!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

woohoo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## windswept

Hmmmm - I have a big fat negative... With only 2 days to go (estimate) and on a first response test.

I fear I may be out of the game this month - but it's not over til the witch arrives.

So now I have to get blood taken this afternoon, and I don't like it!


----------



## mamadonna

ah bless ya windswept i hate needles to but it'll be over and done with b4 you kno it


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> ah bless ya windswept i hate needles to but it'll be over and done with b4 you kno it

and ur right it aint over till the witch arrives


----------



## Toots3495

I'm sending in the :gun: for the :witch: windswept! Don't give up, those tests are never going to be 100%. How quick will you get the blood results back?


----------



## windswept

Thanks ladies... Normally I'd accept that as a negative... But there's another thread on the go about how inaccurate HPTs are up until AF is due, so now I am doing that annoying thing where I think the test is wrong and getting my hopes up! I wish I could just leave it be!

I am not sure about the bloods results - will let you know this evening after I've been to doctors.... That is, when I manage to get myself up off the floor after fainting while they extract my blood! I am awful with it - it's not the needle thing, I just fall over when they start sucking!


----------



## inkdchick

LOL hun you will be ok and im sure those results will come back with a HUGE + result xx


----------



## Toots3495

Be brave hun:thumbup: you'll be fine, We'll all be thinking of you.:kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

I've had my hospital appointment come through:thumbup: 18th November, not to bad for the nhs!:haha:


----------



## windswept

Excellent news Toots - something to aim towards... If you need to!


----------



## Nat0619

Good news Toots :thumbup: What will they do at that appointment? Just a chat first or will the tests start then? 

If you need them of course :winkwink:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm not really sure. I would guess that it'll be a chat first to get our background, then go from there. I'm pretty confused over the opt situation I've got going on. I did a test earlier and it was negative after a couple of mins so i binned it. Went back up a few hours later and it had a positive on it. I've just done another one and after 7 mins its showing a faint positive. So I've had positive opt on cd 11, negative cd12(?faulty test or maybe i binned it to quick) cd13,14,15,16,17 positive. WTF! But surely if an opt was picking up a pregnancy hormone then surely a hpt would and they've been negative.


----------



## windswept

I am very confused by your OPT readings... It's kinda putting me off using them next month. Depending on where you are in your cycle at that point they may take bloods - I dare-say the first step for you will be what I have just done (check for progesterone, i.e evidence of ovulation).

Well, since I was on last, I have had a 2nd pregnancy test in doctors surgery (negative), given my blood for tests (managed fine, I was a big girl) and have bought myself a bottle of wine, which I am going to enjoy whilst chatting to my Mummy on the phone.

The results should be available on Friday or Monday, so I am just going to put it all out of my mind until then... Or whenever the witch arrives.

... I'm not even going to buy any OPTs, soy isoflavones or anything until I have a definite answer. I am going to concentrate on the rest of the things in my life.

Do I sound convincing?!

Hope everyone else is good this evening?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi windswept, I'm very impressed you behaved like a brave girl at the docs:thumbup: Is that it now this cycle or is there still a chance the blood results will confirm a pregnancy? I hope you can forget about it all and relax, this 2ww is complete madness! I swear I'm giving myself symptoms!:wacko:
Sit back and relax tonight, enjoy your wine hun:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

[/QUOTE]... I'm not even going to buy any OPTs, soy isoflavones or anything until I have a definite answer. I am going to concentrate on the rest of the things in my life.

Do I sound convincing?!

Hope everyone else is good this evening?[/QUOTE]

i'm proud of you hun,nice and relaxed hopefully is the way to do it ;)


----------



## windswept

I am enjoying my wine - and had a good blether with my mummy! I'm not quite giving up this cycle, as "she" hasn't arrived, and I'm also so uncertain about when I am definitely due. So, yeah, I shouldn't be drinking wine just in case! But I will try another test on Saturday, if no AF.

I got four FRER tests today, so still 3 to go... They are on buy one get one free in Boots.

So, Mum was analysing our families fertility - my Great Granny had 10 kids (no miscarriages, etc), my Granny had a very simple, straightforward two pregnancies and resultant kids, and my Mum had two of us within 2 months of trying and with no issues whatsoever. Also no symptoms - note to self! However, Mr Windswept's Mum took six years from aged 31 to get pregnant with her third son from a 2nd husband (first two were conceived at 17 and 20). So, not really any issues being passed down. Maybe just impatience!

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Don't blame you for enjoying some :wine: Windswept. Even if you are pregnant this month, I would think surely its too early for it to do any harm.

Were your blood tests to check you have ovulated and your progesterone level?

I'm pretty relaxed this month at the moment :thumbup:. I have no idea though really when AF is due so don't have much choice but to wait for a while. Absolutely NO symptoms going on, feel very 'normal'.

OH asked me when he got in tonight what my CBFM had said the past couple of mornings, I told him I've given up on it for this month because of the constant 'highs' (and like you, Toots, constant faint LH lines). I told him I am not sure I've even ovulated this month and he looked disappointed bless him :kiss:

Keep us updated Windswept on your docs results and whether the :witch: shows x


----------



## windswept

Thanks Nat - yes, that's what the bloods were for. I am so glad that you are relaxed... I am kidding myself when I say I am! Relaxed must be good! And, no symptoms seems to be a good thing from the evidence on here!

So lovely that you have your OH's support... I hope this is your month - sounds like you deserve it.

I'll certainly keep you updated... You guys have turned out to be pretty good friends and the only ones I can share this with, so I'm afraid you are gonna have to put up with my updates. 

In the meantime - I am off to find my dog (who has taken herself off for a walk)... And then cry some more at that amazing story that is the rescue of the Chilean miners. I hadn't seen the telly all day, so am engrossed now, having followed their story since early August.

Sleep tight ladies!


----------



## Nat0619

I agree, I think we have all become good friends in the space of just about a week on this thread :flower:

Here's to the continual growth of the 'It Fell Out' Crew (hopefully growth of bellies included shortly) :haha:

I haven't seen much of the news but its fantastic about the miners :happydance:

Nighty night Windswept :hugs: Hope doggy is ok x


----------



## windswept

Doggy is fine - she just likes to keep me on my toes! We are in a village with a handful of other houses and no thru-traffic, so she's pretty safe (and she knows it) so takes herself off to see what the local collie dogs are up to... Much to my disgrace when it is bedtime!
The miner story is just incredible and warms the cockles of my heart! Especially after the similar submarine story where 118 men died :( Both my Grampa's died in coal mines.

I don't know about you guys, but I feel a little funny about sharing such intimate information as the contents of my knickers and the readiness of my other half with folks I've only 'met' in the past week - but I like it all the same! Thanks!

Night night!


----------



## windswept

Well, alarm went off at 5 am... Took temperature (still high) as I am now in that routine... Immediately thought about where I am in cycle and the fact that I have HPTs handy. Couldn't resist the temptation! So much for all I was saying last night!

And.... I got a faint line (in addition to the control). It is pretty faint though, but still definitely there! Had a look at yesterdays, which has a line if you twist it under the light. Todays is darker, but looks a little like it is just the mark to show where it would be. I don't have my camera with me to take a photo :(

Not prepared to get excited - and don't want anyone to use the word congratulations... Just in case. But I can't help but wonder if this is my turn??? I know I should wait and do it again in a day or two, but patience is not my virtue... Do you think trying another brand would make it more obvious?!

Arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Toots3495

OMG!!!! get another test and try again!!!:test: I've got all excited!


----------



## windswept

I'll go get one at lunchtime... I am really battling with myself just now - trying so hard not to get excited, but keep finding my brain thinking 'due 24 June' and what I would write on my Christmas cards! I'd be 12 weeks on Christmas eve!

Stop it, stop it!

How on earth am I meant to concentrate on work?!


----------



## Toots3495

I think it'll be impossible not to be a tiny bit excited Hun. I know what you mean though, you don't want to get built up and then come crashing down but a line is a line! Was it a cheap Internet test or clear blue etc?


----------



## windswept

It was a First Response Early Result...

It would be quite some crash if I let myself get as excited as I could get!


----------



## Toots3495

So it was a pretty good quality test then. I'll behave myself and not get you to excited but I actually feel so excited for you! A member of the crew with a faint positive:happydance: OMG!!!


----------



## windswept

I'm going to have to give in and go get another test or two!


----------



## Toots3495

Will you be testing again today or leave it till the first wee in the morning. Its all looking so good especially since your temps are still high plus you had that sick feeling. How do you feel? Any new symptoms at all?


----------



## windswept

No new symptoms that aren't out of the norm... But can put my hands up to:

needing to pee *all *the time (normal before AF)
crampy, twingey feelings down low (normal before AF)
headaches (not normal - just wee flitting ones)
dizziness (normal)
slight nausea from time to time (normal)
my nipples twinged when I went under the water in the bath this morning ?? (not normal, never normally aware of even having boobs!)

And for the first time in a while I had diarrohea this morning (I suffer from IBS, so this could be my body's way of dealing with the trauma of such a faint result).

Would you retest today? I am peeing constantly, so worry I have pushed all the hormone out! But could sit with legs crossed for next couple of hours!


----------



## Toots3495

To test or not to test, that is the question! First wee of the day is supposed to give best result but will you be a good girl and wait?! But you could do another test today and tomorrow cos surely a pos isn't going to just vanish. Plus your temps have stayed up. But what if you test later today and get neg cos the wee isn't an early morning one then you're going to be devestated. I'd like to say I wouldn't test today if I were you but I'd be telling porkies:haha:


----------



## windswept

I am prepared to take the risk of a negative today... It might make me stop thinking about it.

Sod it, I am off to the chemist! We are as bad as each other me thinks.

Anyway, how are you today?! Being self obsessed here - sorry!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so busy thinking about you now it's stopped me obsessing over myself, which is a good thing! Let me know how you get on with the test. I'm betting on a :bfp:
Hopefully you'll be off over to the first tri forum keeping seats warm for the rest of the crew!
Good luck Hun, I've got everything crossed for you:friends:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning girls

OMG, I've come on here to some excitement :happydance: Fab news Windswept, really hope this is it for you and your little :baby: is on the way.

I reckon it could well be. I have only tested once in all my months of trying so far, as I prefer to wait to see if AF is late. This was last month, at 11dpo, and that was an absolute definite BFN, not even a slight hint of a second line. So I would say if there is any line at all it is surely a positive sign :thumbup:

Let us know if you test again later!

I'm still feeling 'nothing', tired though. Have you had any more positive OPTs Toots? x


----------



## Toots3495

I said to my oh this morning 'I'm going to do a hpt' , his response was 'it's to early you're wasting your time'. He was right cos it was a bfn. I'll do an opt later but I'm leaving the hpt alone for a while. I've still got af type cramps which is weird, they were pretty strong last night. Are you still getting pos opt result?


----------



## windswept

Why do men always say that?!

Well... I went mad and bought 2 Superdrug's own and 2 Clearblue digitals... The Clearblue is to be used from the day of your missed period and says 'not pregnant'. The Superdrug one can be used from four days before and has a faint line - fainter than the FRER one this morning - but there all the same! 

Time will tell!


----------



## Nat0619

I haven't tested since Tuesday morning, when there was still a faint LH line on the CBFM stick. I don't want to use any more test sticks this month as I'm clearly not going to peak now and want to keep the other 10 for next month.

I'm really tired this morning but I think that's because I had a night of very strange dreams!! I've dreamt a lot the past few nights but I do dream very vividly in general and go through stages of it. Last night the main dream I can remember is that I was filming a movie with Penelope Cruz :wacko: Where on earth did that come from?? The other night I dreamt that I was having a coffee and on the set of a TV show with Simon Baker, the Mentalist!! I have no idea why there seems to be a theme of dreaming of celebrities :shrug:

No dreams of anything :baby: related though x


----------



## Nat0619

This sounds very promising Windswept :happydance:

You reckon AF is due tomorrow don't you? x


----------



## windswept

Yup... Should be here tomorrow, if my dates are right - that would be 14 DPO and a cycle of 33 days. However my average is 37-38 days, so I may be a little premature.

Oooh - vivid dreams - that is a symptom for some! Speaking of which, i haven't had a good dream for a while! 

You guys are not giving me much incentive to try OPTs next month (if I have to)!


----------



## Nat0619

Vivid dreams are normal for me, I always dream a lot.

Sorry, don't mean to put you off OPTs, this is the first month I've had a weird experience with them. My first month on the CBFM was 'textbook', 5 days of high then two peaks. Second month I got 10 days high, then 2 peaks. My body's signals (ov pains, EWCM etc) completely matched what the monitor said too. God only knows what's gone on this month as all ov signs have definitely gone since about Sunday so, if a little eggy did get released, I do reckon it was on 10/10/10 :haha: So I'm estimating I'm 4dpo today.

Is your LP usually 14 days? x


----------



## Toots3495

This is the first time I've had this with opt, god knows what's going on. The lines are clearly visible but not darker than the control line so I dont know if I'm reading to much into it but surely there should be no line at all. Nat, perhaps we're laying eggs like a chicken!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

That's the same as mine were, line definitely there but fainter than the oestrogen line. 8 days of that. The CBFM only gives it as a peak when the LH line is darker. In the previous two months when I got a peak I had one day of this, with a faint LH line, both times the day before I hit peak when the line was darker.

:saywhat:


----------



## Toots3495

It's so weird. I'm really hoping it's a good sign. I just keep thinking that it's maybe picking up on an early pregnancy hormone, its only adding fuel to my madness!:wacko:


----------



## windswept

Faint lines are obviously there to really bug you, whether it is HPT or OPTs!

I don't know how long my luteal phase normally is - I hadn't been noting it until this month. But my cycles were getting shorter and shorter - last one was 32 days (which is a whole lot better than 42...) So 33 may be about right?

At least you are not the only mad one Toots - I think everyone using this forum is probably mad in some way!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm glad I'm not alone in my madness! When do we expect to hear the hpt result windswept?!:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Well, I have three faint positives so far - and will refrain from doing any more today. Hopefully tomorrow morning's pee will be full of all the right things and I get an obvious line.

I'm staying apart from Mr Windswept just now (just for last night and tonight) and don't want to tell him over the phone - so I feel really bad doing this without him... But will make a big thing of the test I do in front of him at home tomorrow night! He's going to be over the moon - if, of course, it is positive... 

... I'm playing mind games with myself! I'm going mad too!


----------



## Nat0619

This sounds really positive to me Windswept. They say you can't get false positives so hopefully tomorrow morning's will be a darker line. :thumbup:

I've just caved and done another CBFM OPT!! Still reading 'high' on monitor. But no LH line now, just the oestrogen one. Thinking back, the LH line faded in through a few days last week, was probably at its darkest around Saturday, then faded out again. I'm hoping this just means I had a long, gradual surge and I did still ovulate. Who knows?? But why do I still have high oestrogen levels?? :shrug: High oestrogen is meant to just be in the run up to ovulation so that worries me. I think I'm safer to count myself out this month and wait for the :witch: to start again :cry:

So I'm keeping an eye on you ladies this month x


----------



## windswept

I hope you are right about me... And wrong about you! Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm totally convinced windswept!:thumbup: to many positives to be wrong. Are you allowing yourself a teeny tiny bit of excitement?:happydance:
Nat don't count yourself out just yet, it ain't over!
Mamadonna how's things with you? Any symptoms?


----------



## windswept

Oh, just a teeny weeny wee bit! Not a great deal...

... Who am I kidding?!

Can't wait until the morning to try again! If it's bad news be prepared for a grumpy, miserable Mrs Windswept! If it's good, then I think you may hear me singing from where you are!


----------



## Toots3495

I think you're entitled to as much excitement as possible! I look forward to hearing your song tomorrow!


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1 all getting very excited on here!!!

i'm not trying to ss this month so nothing really going on hereonly about 5dpo so still a little early

good luck for tomorrow windswept i'm hoping when i sign on here tomorrow we have our first :bfp::wohoo:


----------



## inkdchick

ooo good luck mamadonna x
Windswept cant wait to hear you singing at the top of your voice hun ! got my fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Toots3495

It's been madness on here today inkdchick. Windswept is creating drama!:haha: I'm super excited that we've pretty much got our first :bfp:


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome to the 'It fell out' crew Inkdchick!

Yes I think we do have our first BFP on here. Maybe this thread is lucky :thumbup:

I'll be looking for your first post in the morning Windswept :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks girls glad to be here i hope this is a lucky thread i need it too, havent been feeling brill and am due for my af in 2 - 4 days time, but not holding my breath but am a little hopeful was on soy for the first time this cycle but have had three temp drops cd9 10 and 11 today all way above coverline but still a drop but my boobs are really killing me and im really wet down there (sorry tmi), so dont know whats going on now !


----------



## Toots3495

I keep seeing people mention soy, what's it supposed to do?


----------



## windswept

Oooh - I hope I can live up to your expectations... And then that all my luck rubs off on you guys! I thought Nat would be the lucky one with the possible lucky ovulation date of 10/10/10!

I'll be posting as soon as I have a result to give you! Probably around 5 am... Will you all be up waiting?! Ha ha ha - that's taking our new friendships to a whole new level! I'll chat with you after 9 am!!!


----------



## Nat0619

I'm only 4dpo yet and no symptoms. Very tired today but as I told the girls earlier I was dreaming a lot last night and that can make me tired :sleep: 

So Windswept, you are definitely going to be the first we find out about this month, then it will probably be you Inkdchick, then Toots, then myself and Mamadonna finally later in October :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

aww windswept i have restless sleep so i will prob be on before 9 am hun and friendship holds no bounds hun i wish you all the :baby::dust: luck in the world xx
Aww thanks Nat everyone seems to be so positive for me this month wish i was lol but i guess im just so tired i cant feel it lol


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept has set the trend so we're all going to get BFP! I can feel it in my bones:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

wish i had your bones hun :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

::rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

good to laugh hey !, god i hurt a bit on my right low down a bit like im bruised but it only shows itself when i get up , and i just tried to put something in the wall cupboard in kitchen and my boobs wont let me - too sore !!! :shock:


----------



## Toots3495

Sore boobs! Now that's a symptom! Mine are only sore cos I keep poking them to check if theyre sore!!:haha:


----------



## inkdchick

well mine are sor right from under my armpit right across underneath god where arent they sore lol, and now i have this niggling cruised area low down right hand side everytime i get up so i dont think im im this month either i think it will defo end up with AF in a few days but i like your positivity for me hun thank you xx :friends:


----------



## Nat0619

I think this sounds promising Inkdchick :happydance:

I am still totally symptomless. I don't suffer much with sore bbs at all so any month I got that a lot I would wonder about x


----------



## inkdchick

well mine never hurt this bad and as for this fatigue its unreal !


----------



## Nat0619

:test:


----------



## inkdchick

i cant , i am too frightened of it being neg and i only had 25miu test in the draw and that is too high surely to pick it up yet and OH wont let me buy any as he says that i am and we dont need it !, wtf i want to know and i dont have any money to buy any so im stuffed :cry: sorry am soo tired and tearful and i think thats why i feel so down xx


----------



## Nat0619

Aww hun :hugs:

Maybe just give it a few more days then and then use the test you have and see. I know that probably seems forever for you right now though x


----------



## inkdchick

ok i will thank u xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Sore boobs, tired, emotional. You got quite a positive looking symptom list there Hun! I'm jealous! Men can be so bloody tight, mines the same. I've got one decent hpt and some Internet cheapies but I had to go on and on to buy them. Reckons it's a waste of money, he's probably right but don't need to hear it!:haha:


----------



## inkdchick

thats what mine says ' waste of money' lol so i will wait and thank you i hope they are good i have others too but there we'll see and i will let you know xxxx im off to bed now nneeeddd :sleep: xx


----------



## Nat0619

I think I'm very much in the minority on this site, in that I never test. I would only test if AF was late (and didn't even when it was a few days late a couple of months ago - wish I had in a way as I would then know if I had a chemical or not, which I suspect I may have done). I had actually just been out and bought a pack of two FRs when AF showed up :cry:

I did cave in and do one early test last month, at around 11dpo, but that is the only time. Don't know why I did as I was pretty sure I wasn't pregnant anyway. I have one First Response left sitting in a drawer upstairs x


----------



## Toots3495

I've only got really bad with the tests since I bought a load of cheapies. Havent used my 'good one' yet. I'm saving that and I'll probably frame the bloody thing if it ever shows a positive!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

That's actually a good point though. Will all you ladies hold onto your first positive pregnancy test?

Mind you, bit disgusting really that isn't it as it's been wee'd on :wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

I reckon after all the trauma to get the bfp I'll probably keep it. Maybe give it a rub down with a wet wipe first!:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

i kept all mine i put them in an old make up bag,they are probably up in the loft somewhere


----------



## inkdchick

well have tried to sleep but just cant and im so bloody tired urrgghh!, and i have some af type cramping low down too now i know is a few days early but if af is gonna show these cramps might just bring it on :(


----------



## windswept

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling so great Inkdchick - hope you manage a good nights sleep and feel more positive tomorrow. Your symptoms are promising...

Nat - I wish I didn't test either - I think it was the whole doctors thing yesterday that made me do it so soon... I wish I hadn't though and I waited til a few days time for the definite BFP (big FAT positive) - not the WTP (wee thin positive)!

Oh, and for your info - my Mr Windswept is a meany too and says HPTs are a waste of money :(

Roll on the morning!


----------



## inkdchick

awww hun im not so sure i have just had af type cramping really low down and ive not had that this early af isnt due until saturday or monday (24-26 day cycle) confused


----------



## windswept

I'm getting those low down crampy things just now too... So now I am wondering what the morning will bring.

I hate this waiting game, and unfortunately you are going to have longer to wait than me... Sorry.


----------



## windswept

I gotta feelinnnn, yeah, heah, that my life is gonna change big style!

I got another two positives this morning - this time there is no uncertainty that there is a line. It's still not 'fat', but it is very definitely visible.

Meeting Mr Windswept at lunchtime - do you think I should present him with the obvious ones, or shall I wait til we get home and do a test with him there...?

I AM THE HAPPIEST GIRL (WOMAN ACTUALLY) IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD RIGHT NOW.

And, I know it's going to be your turn very soon ladies!

I'll let you all know symptoms to spot - the most vicious one just now is needing to pee - I had a work dinner thing last night and had to get up to the toilet 6 times during the two hours... I wasn't even drinking wine to justify the need to pee! Oh, and hunger and thirst are kinda prominent too, even when I have eaten properly.


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations Hun! A :bfp:
I'm so pleased for you. You must be walking on air right now! I think itd be a lovely surprise for mr windswept to see your :bfp:
I just had to log on while I'm getting ready for work to see what was going on, I'm glad I did:kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

FANTASTIC Windswept, you have to tell OH hun he will be so emotional when you do and public is a wonderful place to tel him as you will always remember that day !. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Wonderful news :dance: :dance: xx Here's to a very H & H 9 months hun xxxx


----------



## Butterfly24

congrats hun letus know how you told the oh


----------



## Waitin4astork

Congrats Windswept!
Let us know how and when you tell your OH :)


----------



## mamadonna

ahhh congratulations windswept thats brill news,i just new i wud see thst:bfp: on here this morning,enjoy the rest of ur day,i bet u cant wait to tell mr windswept h&h 9 months hun(ur gonna be a mammy!!)


----------



## windswept

I am sitting at my desk with tears streaming down my cheeks! 

I know things can go wrong at this stage - and that I haven't had it confirmed with a doctor - but I can't help think of what's hopefully to come.

I keep glancing at the tests (they're in my inside pocket - disgusting, I know - but I don't care today) just to make sure its not all in my head!

I really appreciate all your support to this stage, and I genuinely hope that each and every one of you gets your news very soon, so that you can walk on air too! It is an incredible feeling - there's so much to think about, but none of it bad!

It's going to be a long 10 weeks or so until I can go public! I have asked my Dad to come up to visit first weekend in November, so will start telling folk then - if Mr Windswept agrees!


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs:


----------



## Smilers

Windswept that's amazing!! If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been trying to conceive?

That's BRILLIANT news :).


----------



## windswept

Thank you!

I have to say that I thought it was 7 months we had been trying (am so impatient) and counted the actual months rather than cycles - and it turns out it's only been 5 months. Started on 3 April (our wedding night)!

So it was less than the 'average' - but it still felt like forever!


----------



## Toots3495

That's pretty good going Hun! Obviously meant to be. How do you think you'll tell mr windswept?


----------



## windswept

We are meeting at lunchtime - we'll take the dogs for a walk, so I'll insist we sit down on a bench and I'll tell him there (showing him the tests)... Before we go shopping, as I am busy looking at all the things that I can and can't eat, so it will make a big difference to our trolley contents!


----------



## Toots3495

Sounds perfect, it'll certainly be a day he won't forget!:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS WINDSWEPT!!! I'm off out in a bit but had to log on first to see how you'd got on. I just knew it would be, you do not get false positives.

You must be sooo happy and excited :thumbup: Do let us know how Mr Windswept reacts when you tell him the news.

At least this thread has been lucky for one of us, maybe for more of us yet :shrug:

How are the rest of you ladies doing? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm doing ok,got the morning of so just relaxing in my pj's dont have to start work till 2,not sure how i'm feeling this month,dont wanna build my hopes up:wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm constipated!rofl: I know to much info!) I'm actually quite pleased cos I've read it's a symptom. Who in their right mind is pleased about being constipated!:wacko::headspin:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Nat! Yeah - it has been a lucky thread... Here's hoping you will all be joining me on the first tri thread soon. 

I am actually trying to avoid it, cause I had a glance and there seems to be a lot of moaning about morning sickness, sore boobs, etc - I am not feeling a need to moan yet, but wish this peeing thing would calm down... Everyone is noticing, but thankfully I have no meetings to excuse myself from for next few days!

So, is it Inkdchick testing next?


----------



## windswept

Toots3495 said:


> I'm constipated!rofl: I know to much info!) I'm actually quite pleased cos I've read it's a symptom. Who in their right mind is pleased about being constipated!:wacko::headspin:

That was my friend's first symptom... And she soon learnt to not be pleased about it. Let's hope it is your first sign, and you grow to hate it too!


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> I'm constipated!rofl: I know to much info!) I'm actually quite pleased cos I've read it's a symptom. Who in their right mind is pleased about being constipated!:wacko::headspin:

i am too i'm so uncomfortable and the noises my stomach's making are just unreal


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Hun. I really hope we're right behind you! Have you felt any more sickness at all since that one day?


----------



## Toots3495

I've been like it for 3 days now mamadonna, no wonder my stomach is bloated! It's making all sorts of gurgling and popping noises.


----------



## windswept

Only little fleeting visits from nausea... Nothing worth mentioning.

The three major symptoms that are much more pronounced than normal are:

Needing to pee constantly (very uncomfortable)
Feeling famished, like dizzy and faint with rumbling tummy, despite having eaten normally
Constantly thirsty - one glass of water isn't enough!

The others are pretty much par for the course. Although, I do have a 'tight' feeling in my lower abdomen which I have never had before. Hard to describe!


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> I've been like it for 3 days now mamadonna, no wonder my stomach is bloated! It's making all sorts of gurgling and popping noises.

mine to its awful,i've tried eating oranges etc but nothings working,dh is making some poopie soup later so i'm hoping that'll do the trick lol


----------



## windswept

I feel for you guys - I suffer from that curse quite often, as I have IBS - and for a while it was normal to go for 5 or 6 days at a time without managing to go to the toilet... Try using Colpermin (peppermint oil) to ease the pressure and even things out. Also try to eat plenty of fibre.

Hope it passes soon... Unless, of course, it is an early pregnancy indicator for you!


----------



## windswept

Well... I took Mr Windswept to a nice restaurant and waited until we had our drinks and weren't going to be disturbed again and I let him know. I had big plans on how to do it, but in the end all I could muster up was a 'we're having a baby'. He looked shocked and a little embarassed (looking round to check if anyone had heard)... Then whispered, 'are you sure? How can you be so sure?' I told him that 5 tests don't lie and that it was pretty much definite.

He was quiet for a while and then started getting all excited and asking lots of questions.

He is over the moon, and if I hadn't told him in public (in a small town with lots of ears) he would have made a much bigger deal! I know he's going to be like a big kid tonight at home!

I feel like a totally different person today - I am in my own wee world. Every now and again I forget, then as I remember it hits me and I get this pang of excitement!

I can't wait til you guys feel this way too.

Best of wishes, Cx


----------



## Toots3495

That's so lovely windswept. I bet the both of you are up in the clouds! I'm so very pleased for you. In fact youre my feel good story for the day. I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months Hun :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

I am so pleased for you both Windswept. You must be on :cloud9:

How nice to find out on a Friday too, you've got the weekend for it to all sink in and you are going to get so excited :happydance: Are you a little nervous too or not? When are you going to docs?

Toots and Mamadonna, constipation sounds promising :thumbup: I'm going to keep logging on to keep a check on all your symptoms over the next week or so. Especially as I still have a big, fat NOTHING!! Although obviously this could be because I haven't ovulated :nope:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Chin up nat, are you pretty sure you're out this month? No symptoms doesn't always mean no bfn. Im sure I imagine things that ain't there. The amount of 'symptoms' I've had over the last 19 months you'd of thought I was pregnant everytime!:haha:


----------



## windswept

Nat - keep your positive mental attitude going Missus - the fact that you didn't pinpoint it doesn't mean it didn't happen... 

I have to say that I am not nervous at all about the pregnancy, but I keep reminding myself that 15% of pregnancies end in miscarriage... It is going to be a very long 10 weeks to wait for that scan and to be able to tell everyone.

Doctor appointment booked for Thursday at 3.20 pm!


----------



## Nat0619

It's actually very unusual that I've not got anything at all. Last month I had a dragging, heavy feeling in my uterus area right from 1dpo and shooting pains through bbs from around then too - really thought it could be it but no, AF bang on time!

Over the past year or so, I must have had every possible pregnancy symptom going in the 2ww - nausea, peeing loads, constipation, cramping, bb pain. 

But I am only about 5dpo (if I have ovulated at all :shrug:) so pretty early yet anyway. After all, implantation isn't meant to happen until at least 6dpo so you're not supposed to get any symptoms of a pregnancy until at least then.

Are you still spotting? x


----------



## Nat0619

Windswept! Don't you even mention that 'm' word :nope: Everything is going to be fine :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Apart from a pinprick amount earlier I've had nothing since. It does concern me slightly cos I always spot before af, sometimes as much as 6 days before. This time it has been super early but you just never know. Maybe the fact that your slightly chilled about everything is helping this month. You're not winding yourself up with imaginary symptoms!


----------



## windswept

I think it's looking good for both of you - your bodies are doing different things from normal.

I am keeping an eye on you guys... Heading home to celebrate with a glass of water with hubby! Feeling a little shattered - think it's all the excitement! Also, have had a pretty intense headache most of afternoon, like I am dehydrated, but have drank at least 6 litres of water already today! Which doesn't help the peeing situation!


----------



## Toots3495

Have a fab evening with mr windswept Hun, you've got loads to talk about!:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Yes enjoy Windswept :kiss:

Will you still keep in touch with us on here when you move to the 1st tri forum? Will miss you otherwise :cry:

x


----------



## inkdchick

well i think i may bbe out with the af cramping last night and now i have brown tinged cm when i wipe so af arriving slowly but surely on the up side the temp did rise againt his morning tho lol what good that will do !.
Have a really good night windswept xx


----------



## mamadonna

you aint out yet inkdchick fingers crossed for you hun.

not much happening here but i have been getting some shooting pains low down i hope thats bubba nestling in


----------



## Nat0619

I've been enjoying some :wine: with OH tonight and, Windswept, in my head I did a toast to you, your OH and your little bean :kiss: 

I told my OH about you, I have told him about this forum and particularly about you ladies on here, on the 'It Fell Out' crew. Windswept, I have told him your good news tonight and he is pleased for you :happydance:

I had a bit of a chat with him about us ttc and we have agreed together tonight that we will visit docs together in the New Year if nothing has happened by then. I actually think I will relax now a bit and just enjoy the rest of this year and the build-up to Christmas, and then concentrate on seeing the doc in the new year to do anything that needs to be done to get our :baby: I already feel a lot better :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

So glad you are feeling positive Nat - it is good to have something to aim for... I mean, look at me - the day I get my bloods taken is the day I got my first BFP! It will help if you are more relaxed too...

Thank you for your thoughts, and for sharing our story. I am so glad that I can at least give you all hope! This mornings test (which I did with Mr Windswept) was fatter again - don't know why I feel I need to keep checking! Got Doctor's on Thursday... Busy thinking about nest building - going to move around all upstairs rooms and redecorate! Been needing done for a while, now I have the perfect excuse!

Inkdhick - I was sure my cramps were womanly week ones - so definitely don't count yourself out!

Mamadonna - I hope you are right about bubba nestling in!

Toots - how are things going with you?

I definitely won't be leaving you... I may pop into first tri, but my heart is with you guys! I hope that with each others support we can all feel as good as I do right now!

Best of wishes to you all!


----------



## inkdchick

thank you hun but i dont think that i will be popping over to first tri any time soon i definately think af is on her way, even tho this brown tinged cm is here i also still have mild cramping and was so badly constipated yesterday that it took til this morning to go !! (sorry tmi), and as a stupid thought i was wondering if the pressure of that could have caused the brown cm LOL !, theres always something to blame it on isnt there ! x


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> you aint out yet inkdchick fingers crossed for you hun.
> 
> not much happening here but i have been getting some shooting pains low down i hope thats bubba nestling in

i had those shooting pains 3 or 4 days ago and they didnt stop until 2 days ago , good luck tho hun xxx


----------



## mamadonna

good luck inkdchick,,these pains arent like normal af pains so we'll see.going out with dh tonite to see sebastian bach really looking forward to that

really happy for you windswept its the best feeling in the world.

and to my other fall out crew buddies our time will come :thumbup:


----------



## Sarachka

I have a stupid question along the lines of "it fell out" ... Can I wash it out??! We BDed last night and this morning and I really want a nice warm bath. If we work on the theory that the sperm is in place ready to meet the egg, am I gonna wash it all out? You know how in the bath water goes inside you, well if sperm goes into the vagina, through the cervix and into the uterus, then cant water too? Sorry, I know I might be over thinking it but I don't want to wash away a few days of hard work lol


----------



## Toots3495

Hey crew, how are we all?
Windswept, how's it feeling to be up the duff?!:haha: I also told my oh all about our little crew and how you're the first one to get :bfp: He reckons it's been good for me to be on here with all my new friends who are going through the same thing. The support is fantastic! We're all here to listen to your moans and groans or joyful feelings throughout your 9 months. I look forward to hearing how your pregnancy progresses Hun.:hugs:
Nat, I actually think I've relaxed somewhat since my docs visit. Although I'm still symptom spotting it's almost as if a weights been lifted cos I know I've got some help/answers coming when I visit the hospital. Now you've made that decision to go you will feel so much more relaxed and that :bfp: is so close!
Mamadonna, I've also had shooting pains and a strange sensation behind my belly button! I'm hoping it's a good sign Hun!
Inkdchick, is it possible that the brown cm could be ib?
Hi sarachka, I was so worried that the little tadpoles could fall out and I've since learnt that they get where they are going pretty quick! I personally would be very surprised if you could wash them out Hun. I see where you're coming from with you're concern but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## windswept

Sarachka said:


> I have a stupid question along the lines of "it fell out" ... Can I wash it out??! We BDed last night and this morning and I really want a nice warm bath. If we work on the theory that the sperm is in place ready to meet the egg, am I gonna wash it all out? You know how in the bath water goes inside you, well if sperm goes into the vagina, through the cervix and into the uterus, then cant water too? Sorry, I know I might be over thinking it but I don't want to wash away a few days of hard work lol

I wouldn't worry Sarachka! I have to admit to bathing most mornings after doing the deed, and look at my signature! My doctor told me not to worry about peeing straight after (which, I do indeed do), because they get where they need to pretty quick... There will be the inevitable few who go astray, but they are not the quick swimmers you need anyway!

Good luck!


----------



## windswept

Oh, shucks, thanks Toots!

It's great to hear that you want me to tag along and share the highs and lows with you...

I also told my Mr Windswept about you guys today, when he refused to let me tell my best friend! I told him it's just as well I've got you guys to turn to!

Well, today has been pretty incredible too - Mr Windswept and I have been in our own wee world! We were lifting our tatties and bringing home our peats - yes, we live in the country!! - and he kept telling me not to lift or carry... I think I may get fed up of that pretty quick as I am very active and independent! My old dog, who has been with me all my adult life, is completely ignoring me - I think she knows that she's going to be another step down the pecking order soon! The other two don't care!

Symptoms not so bad today - in fact, felt pretty normal. Not even aware of my boobs - which seems to be most women's tell tale sign! Hungrier than normal, happier than normal and have little twingey feelings in tummy ALL the time - like there's something magical going on down there!

We've already started the arguments about names!

I hope that the lack of contact today is down to everyone happily getting on with their weekend and not worrying about the TTC palava!

Have a great weekend guys! Cx


----------



## mamadonna

hello everyone i more week till af is due the count down begins(nail biting stuff)

if af doesnt come on sun i'm gonna hold out till wed to test

i hope everyone is having a lovely weekend


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, how's your weekend going? Mine seems to be over as quickly as it gets here! Any symptoms?:flower:


----------



## mamadonna

hi toots i've had a pretty good weekend went to see 1 of my fav bands last nite totally enjoyed it but like you my weekends are over far too quickly,not sure on the symptom side of things,had a lingering cold for over a week now that just wont leave,i seem to have a lot more cm than usual at this time in my cycle i just wish it was this time next week.

the shooting pains have stopped but i have af type ache which i had with my other pregnancies so still not sure either way:shrug:

any symtoms for you toots?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry I've not checked in over the weekend, been out and about most of it.

How is everyone? Windswept, has it sunk in that you're going to be a mummy? :happydance: Indkchick, is it today you are due the :witch:?

I'm ok but had a really annoying stuffy nose all over the weekend, feel as though got a cold coming but its not coming out :growlmad: No real symptoms until I've developed sharp, crampy pains this morning so really hoping its implantation of a little bean and not just signals that AF isn't too far away :shrug:

I'm estimating myself at 8dpo today but, of course, I don't know if I ovulated so who knows?? x


----------



## windswept

Oooh - that sounds promising Nat & Mamadonna! The crampy pains, not the colds! Think the whole country seems to have snuffly noses just now!

Mamadonna - is that your puppy dog?!

It's sinking in well, yeah. Have brought my doctors appointment sooner as I can't wait til Thursday! So it should be confirmed tomorrow evening, and I'll hopefully have a widwife by the end of the week??? They are pretty quick up here. The doctor I am seeing is a friend, so it'll be nice to chat it over with her.

No symptoms really - but had terrible pains in my tummy this morning and for a little while yesterday, but am trying not to worry myself about them too much... Easier said than done though.

Any more news ladies?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everyone, 
Windswept, glad your feeling well. What happens when you go to the docs? Do they retest you or is it just arranging care for your pregnancy? Are you planning on going to antinatal classes?
Nat and mamadonna, the af type pains are a great sign. It could well be implantation!:happydance: also nat I've read that some women come down with a cold in the 2ww cos your immune system being lowered cos of the little bean implanting!
Inkdchick, anything new with you?
As for me, I've had the light brown cm for 7 days on the trot now. It's not continuous throughout the day and it's not a particularly big amount but I think I'm counting myself out this month. After doing lots of research over the last few months Ive read that brown spotting is progesterone levels dropping. I've always had it before af but never as early as I've had this month. At least the hospital should be able to shed some light on what's going on.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Toots

Have you had any other symptoms other than the spotting? Couldn't it be ib?

I've definitely got some little crampy pains going on this morning, they're only pretty mild but I feel a bit bloated up with them too. Just going to see what goes the rest of this week, reckon the :witch: is probably due Saturday or Sunday x


----------



## Toots3495

Do you normally cramp so early before af nat? I hope its implantation, maybe as you've been more relaxed it'll happen this month!
When I was first getting the spotting so early I must admit I hoped it was ib but I don't think it would be going on this long. It's only really small amounts everyday but 7 days worth just doesn't seem right.


----------



## windswept

Right Ladies - stop all of this negative talk immediately!

Toots - implantation bleeding can last for an hour, or it can last for weeks. If it is different from normal, surely it is worth considering as an early pregnancy symptom?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Windswept, i thought ib only lasted up to 5 days. I'm glad to hear that it can last longer. I'm trying really hard to stay positive. I haven't really noticed any of the 'normal' symptoms. Now you know youre pregnant if you look back over the 2ww can you pinpoint any positive signs?


----------



## windswept

If it is because you are on your way to a BFP, just remember all the stretching and adjustments that your insides need to do - especially if this is your first - so implantation bleeding could last that bitty longer as your body sorts itself out to accommodate your little sticky bean! I'm certainly aware that IB can be from 6-12 days, yet a lot of women also get it when womanly week should be there, which throws them off the scent. There are ladies in the first tri forum who have spotting into 5 or 6 weeks. So, I guess there are no real rules.

I haven't had any bleeding/spotting and have only had watery CM. I had normal AF pains, emotions, irritability and even a skin break out (though worse than normal). So at your stage I wouldn't have known... In fact, I probably still wouldn't know! My 3 main symptoms have been the peeing, the drinking and the eating! Why can't you get a definite sign???

So, who is expecting AF and when?

Nat - Sat/Sun


----------



## Nat0619

Yes Windswept, what symptoms did you get and when?

I get different symptoms every month Toots! :shrug: I'm waiting to see how long the little pains go on for as I got some crampy pains like this two months ago, just on one day (about 9dpo I think so similar timing), and that was the month that I then started with some possible preg signs like on and off pains in bbs (pain came in waves, which I've NEVER had before), some nausea and a bit of spotting around 11dpo for just one day. I then got to 16dpo before AF arrived, which was late. I never tested but AF was different when she arrived so I suspected a chemical. Like this month, I had nothing from ov to about 9dpo.

I am hoping so much that I just have this one day of pains and then start with the above symptoms again and that it does mean pregnancy and that this one sticks!! :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

In answer to question about Doctors - I don't really know, I am hoping that they retest, have a wee feel, check blood pressure, etc and refer me to a midwife, who will then take my bloods and give me all the bumph I need to know.

I will be going to antenatal classes - and I told Mr Windswept that he will be joining me, to be asked 'Do people actually do those things?'. I told him in no uncertain terms was I going to give birth to his child without having some idea of what I am doing! And for him to understand the pain that is going to be involved!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm due af on thursday. I just wish we got flashing nipples or something to confirm it!:haha: Its such a nightmare really wanting something and you've just got to wait it out and keep guessing. Its comforting to know windswept that you wouldnt know if you hadnt have got the bfp. My boobs are a little tender but i normally get that around the time of af anyway.


----------



## Toots3495

I definately think antinatal classes are a good idea. I'd also want to be given a rough idea of what I'm supposed to expect! I dont think you can have to much info when it comes to giving birth.


----------



## Nat0619

This week is going to be interesting! :wacko:

I think Inkdchick may be due AF today and Mamadonna is due around the same as me? x


----------



## donna79

I know the feeling -- getting hopes up then back to sq 1 again.


----------



## Nat0619

Girls! I meant to tell you about the dream I had Friday night!!

I dreamt that I cheated on my OH! Not even sure who with or anything, I just knew in the dream that I'd slept with someone else and it was a guy with long hair and brown eyes (?) I also knew in the dream that I was pregnant!! My worry was that the :baby: may obviously be this other guy's, not my boyfriend's. My OH has dark hair and blue eyes, I too have blue eyes, so any :baby: we have should definitely have blue eyes (possibility of green as both our fathers have green eyes). But I was worrying in the dream of whether or not to confess what I had done or whether to just pass the baby off as my OH's and hope it didn't come out with brown eyes :wacko: I think I've been watching too much Jeremy Kyle!! :haha:

I have been dreaming vividly every night since about last Wednesday/Thursday (dreamt something about people made out of play dough last night!!) But this is normal for me, I go through stages of very strange dreams :wacko: x


----------



## windswept

That's funny! Dreams are such bizarre things!

I had an odd one last night too - I dreamt about a lovely ex I had when I was younger, 'Lovely Liam'... He was so nice to me, but he wasn't exciting enough for me, if you know what I mean?! Anyway, I dreamt that he and I were together... But then he ended up with my Mum!!! It was very real. But I wasn't pregnant in the dream. 

Very odd!


----------



## Toots3495

Thats definately a Jeremy Kyle moment!:haha: I'm thinking all these dreams are a symptom:thumbup: Isn't this the second or third pregnancy dream you've had so far this month?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Donna79, how long have you been ttc?


----------



## windswept

There is an active thread on the first tri forum about dreams, and there are loads of mentions of dreams as a symptom! I seem to be the 'first tri spy!'


----------



## Toots3495

Thats cool windswept, you can go over and find everything out and come back and report!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Have you looked for a bump buddie yet hun?


----------



## windswept

I just asked a lady!!! She has the same ovulation date as me, and is due the same day as me... The due dates will change following the scans, but still!


----------



## Toots3495

Excellent! It'll be good to be at the same stage so you can compare. Hows Mr windswept feeling now the news has sunk in a bit?


----------



## donna79

for the last 4 years - had one ectopic and 1 miscarriage along the way


----------



## Toots3495

have you had any tests or are you having to take any meds?


----------



## windswept

Mr Windswept is still like the cat that got the cream! He keeps coming up with names, and mentions it with every sentence! He's being a bit over protective though, and keeps trying to tell me to slow down or stop doing things that are perfectly okay to do, which is getting a little annoying now!


----------



## donna79

None - had daughter 8 years ago no problems 2005 ectopic no apparent cause then miscarried 2006. because i got pregnant the year after there was no need to investigate further


----------



## Toots3495

windswept, any preference to having a boy or a girl?


----------



## Toots3495

Hopefully Donna as you've conceived natually in the past then it should happen eventually. Theres me moaning about ttc for 19 months when theres ladies out there who are going through a far tougher time. I hope you don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## windswept

I have absolutely no preference - as long as they are healthy and happy they can be a hermaphrodite for all I care! However, I do find myself referring to her as a 'her'! I always wanted a big brother, so I guess it would be nice to have a boy first, but I don't really care! Mr Windswept would prefer a little boy.

Mr Windswept asked my thoughts on finding out the sex and I said I wasn't bothered - don't know why he asked, as he is dead against knowing before the birth! It would help with the decorating though!!


----------



## donna79

If mother nature is in a good mood and sees fit to bless us he/she will be lovingly received .


----------



## Toots3495

I think I'd like to be lucky enough to get one of each. I don't think I'd like to know before the birth cos it would be a nice surprise at the end of it all!
My brother and his oh are due in Jan and they decided to find out what they were having because of buying everything they need and also to get the room decorated. They are having a little girl. He already has a daughter from a previous relationship, she's 11 now and I'm very close to her. Unfortunately she has got a form of cerebal palsy which has effected the way she walks but at least she is isn't as badly affected as some poor people. Puts me to shame really cos sometimes I'm moaning about having a headache and she gets terrible pain in her hips but she never ever complains. Kids are so resilient!
I think my oh would like a little girl, I reckon he'd love a daddies girl!


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome to the 'it fell out' thread Donna79 :hi:


----------



## windswept

Poor soul - I hope it doesn't bother her too much - I guess if she's always known the pain it will make her tougher than you and I!

It's all one big worry - will we manage to conceive, will we make it to the 12 week scan, will we make it full term, will the baby be healthy??? Not to mention the worries for the rest of their lives. Remind me why we are doing this again?!

Only kidding - it is going to be worth all the pain, heart ache and stress.


----------



## Toots3495

You will have a fabulous, happy and healthy 9 months with a perfect little bundle at the end of it! The real stress begins when they hit the teenage years!


----------



## Toots3495

So I'm still obsessing over the whole implantation thing and have been looking at various sites online. It can last up to 13 days according to a couple of sites so I'm feeling a bit more positive for all the extra info.:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Oooh - that sounds promising Nat & Mamadonna! The crampy pains, not the colds! Think the whole country seems to have snuffly noses just now!
> 
> Mamadonna - is that your puppy dog?!
> 
> It's sinking in well, yeah. Have brought my doctors appointment sooner as I can't wait til Thursday! So it should be confirmed tomorrow evening, and I'll hopefully have a widwife by the end of the week??? They are pretty quick up here. The doctor I am seeing is a friend, so it'll be nice to chat it over with her.
> 
> No symptoms really - but had terrible pains in my tummy this morning and for a little while yesterday, but am trying not to worry myself about them too much... Easier said than done though.
> 
> Any more news ladies?

yeah thats my little charlie not so little now tho he has not long turned 1,he's like having another son,i also have a bitch same breed(king charles) just a different colour they are both so loving


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> If it is because you are on your way to a BFP, just remember all the stretching and adjustments that your insides need to do - especially if this is your first - so implantation bleeding could last that bitty longer as your body sorts itself out to accommodate your little sticky bean! I'm certainly aware that IB can be from 6-12 days, yet a lot of women also get it when womanly week should be there, which throws them off the scent. There are ladies in the first tri forum who have spotting into 5 or 6 weeks. So, I guess there are no real rules.
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding/spotting and have only had watery CM. I had normal AF pains, emotions, irritability and even a skin break out (though worse than normal). So at your stage I wouldn't have known... In fact, I probably still wouldn't know! My 3 main symptoms have been the peeing, the drinking and the eating! Why can't you get a definite sign???
> 
> So, who is expecting AF and when?
> 
> Nat - Sat/Sun

sunday for me


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> I'm due af on thursday. I just wish we got flashing nipples or something to confirm it!:haha: Its such a nightmare really wanting something and you've just got to wait it out and keep guessing. Its comforting to know windswept that you wouldnt know if you hadnt have got the bfp. My boobs are a little tender but i normally get that around the time of af anyway.

:rofl::rofl:@flashing nipples that would be brill i think dh would be well impressed


----------



## mamadonna

well i've had a horrible day havent been able to lift my head off the settee all day,such a thumping headache but seems to have subsided now


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Mamadonna, How's things? Any new symptoms? It's getting so close for us all now! I'm having moments where I'm not thinking about it and others where I've got 2ww insanity:wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what you mean toots i'm trying my hardest not to ss but things keep cropping up which are getting me thinking like extremely sore bb's but that could be af also,but i have just felt terrible today


----------



## Toots3495

It could mean a good thing hun. I know that doesnt help when youre feeling so awful but it could be all because of a little bean!
I'll be so glad when thursday gets here and I can find out if af is going to arrive or not. I'm wearing myself out with this insanity:haha: I promise myself every month that I'll take the next cycle as it comes but it is mission impossible to do that!:wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

i'm still quite relaxed(more than usual anyway lol) i dont mind all the headaches and feeling like crap if there's a little baba in there needing all my goodness,i did suffer with bad headaches at the beginning of my other pregnancies so here's hoping,i've got my fingers crossed for thursday for you hun i hope that wicked witch stays away it would be really nice if we could all join windswept over in the 1st tri


----------



## Toots3495

Hopefully! Do you find yourself comparing symptoms from your other pregnancies? Are you going to hold off testing until af is late?


----------



## mamadonna

i didnt really get that many symptoms,just headaches and feeling really tired and sore bb's i never suffered from ms,i just remember having that feeling that i was,i'm gonna hold out and test next wed...af due sun but if she doesnt come i cant test on mon cos its my ds 11th birthday and i wanna make sure its his day,tues is a no no,i had to have a d&c 12 yrs ago on that date due to a mmc,so wed will be the next date where nothings happening,but if she doesnt show on sun i think i'll kno anyway as i'm never late


----------



## Nat0619

I'm feeling bit rubbish today too Mamadonna :wacko: I've had these little crampy pains on and off throughout the day, they seem to come and go and are only slight. But this stuffy nose is really getting on my nerves and I'm really tired (that's probably all the dreaming! :haha:) Also having slight shooting pains in bbs now too but that is usual before AF.

I won't test unless :witch: is late.

Anyone heard from Inkdchick? Not seen her on here today and I think her AF is due around now? x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Nat, theres loads of horrible bugs around at the moment. My oh has come down with a cold, of course he's really ill! A case of man flu me thinks:haha:
Not heard from Inkdchick at all today, hope that means shes preoccupied by a bfp!


----------



## mamadonna

i hope inkdchick has gotten her bfp today!!

i keep getting shooting pains on my right side just hoping thats my lil bubs getting comfy,why is it when men get a little sniffle the whole world comes to a stand still,they can barely lift their heads off the pillow,but its a total different story for us we still have to get on with things,soft as claggy toffee they are lol


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone doing today?

I'm back to feeling quite normal really. Tummy quiet today so far after the little crampy pains of yesterday and nose is less stuffy, although still there a bit. Nothing else going on really except maybe nips a bit sensitive :blush:

I'm guessing I'm 9dpo now but obviously this is an estimate as I never got my peak :growlmad:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all! Hope everyones feeling good today.
Nat, I've not got sensitive nips but boobs feel tender when poked, maybe I should stop poking them then:haha: but also they feel a bit tender when I walk. Glad to hear your feeling a bit better from the cold symptoms. I did a hpt this morning but it was negative, I dont feel to bad about that cos I know its still a few days early. Do you temp?


----------



## Nat0619

I am 'aware' of my bbs, in that I am getting the occasional shooting pains in them and a kind of 'tingling' sensation around nips a bit too. But they aren't sore when poked :haha:

I don't temp no, never have. I can't be bothered with taking my temperature all the time and just don't think I'd be very good at interpreting it :dohh:

Is it about Thursday you are due AF? x


----------



## Toots3495

Yes its due thursday. Had a bit of pink cm this morning but nothing since then. I would normally start to get get spotting on average about 3 days before af is due so I'll see how it goes today, but this is the eighth day now that I've had some form of brown or pink cm. Its been a v strange cycle this time:wacko: Problem with a strange cycle is that I end up reading way to much into it! My right knee has also been so painful pretty much since ovulation so of course thats a sign!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm same as you with the knee thing :haha: Funnily enough my right knee has been playing up. But I suffer with my knees in general so it's normal for me now and again.

You are having a strange one with all the spotting :wacko: Maybe it is implantation? :thumbup:

Just been reading another thread and it's reminded me of my dream last night (yes, another one!) I dreamt that OH and I were discussing where to move everything in the spare room to in our room, as we needed to make room for baby stuff!!! I must have been pregnant in that dream too :shrug:

I never, ever dream that I am pregnant. So this is going to really get on my nerves if AF shows :growlmad: x


----------



## Toots3495

:thumbup: I've just looked it up online and it says that a large majority of pregnant women report an increase in the number of vivid dreams throughout the 3 trimesters of pregnancy. You've been having loads lately havent you?!


----------



## Nat0619

I have but it's normal for me. I do dream a lot in general. So I'm definitely not taking that as any kind of symptom x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon every1,just got in from work,nothing new here just extremely tired but thats probably because i didnt sleep well last nite,not long to wait now tho


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, I'd just like to get to thursday now to find out if I'm in or out! Are you feeling confident this month?


----------



## mamadonna

not sure toots i just dont wanna build my hopes up,thought i was last month but i wasnt,i would like to say yeah pretty confident but not 100%


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies - I am still here!

All sounding very promising today ladies! Not long now...

Well, I have the doctors this afternoon - she called to tell me the results of my CD21 tests (obviously positive) and that they were looking into getting me in for keyhole examination of my tubes... I was so chuffed to tell them I didn't need it any more! She was over the moon when I told her, and said we'll have a good chat this afternoon.

I don't think the first tri forum is much good for me - I keep reading about horrific symptoms and how when women don't have horrific symptoms they think there is a problem. I am feeling pretty good - a little more tired, and keep getting cramp in my legs, plus the hunger thing... But good all the same!

Going to post a reply with everyone's expected AF date - off to suss out where you are all at!


----------



## mamadonna

try not to worry windswept i never suffered with morning sickness with any of mine,some say thats a bad thing but i'm proof its not i have 5 very healthy young lads there,all i got was headaches and tiredness oh and i ate for england


----------



## Toots3495

Hi windswept, don't let the horrible symptoms and stories worry you. As long as you feel happy and healthy thats all thats important. Update us later on how your docs appointment goes. Its nice to have our pregnant crew member still with us:kiss:


----------



## windswept

Mamdonna - you have reassured me, as those are three things I have had (esp the eating thing). Headaches come in the afternoon, and are a bit of a nuisance as I am not sure what to take for them...

So, here's the running:

Inkdchick - due any day 
Toots - due Thursday
Mamadonna & Nat - due Sunday

Ooooh - it'll be so good if everyone can become my bump buddies!


----------



## mamadonna

if you need to you can take paracetamol,a very exciting week ahead:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

windswept said:


> Mamdonna - you have reassured me, as those are three things I have had (esp the eating thing). Headaches come in the afternoon, and are a bit of a nuisance as I am not sure what to take for them...
> 
> So, here's the running:
> 
> Inkdchick - due any day
> Toots - due Thursday
> Mamadonna & Nat - due Sunday
> 
> Ooooh - it'll be so good if everyone can become my bump buddies!

Can't wait for us all to be bump buds! We can start a new thread on the first tri 'It will fall out!':haha:


----------



## windswept

Oooh - that would be good... However, the idea of it 'falling out' scares me! I'm picturing me in the queue in Tesco and pop, it's on the floor! However... Wouldn't it be good if it was as simple as that?!


----------



## mamadonna

lol


----------



## Toots3495

I know its still really early days but have you had any thoughts on what sort of birth you'd like. I saw a programme about a maternity hospital and the birthing pool looks quite interesting. Mamadonna how did you get on with your previous births?


----------



## mamadonna

my first was an emergency sections 2nd was delivered by vontous,not sure if thats the spelling?,third was delivered naturally without pain relief and that was an amazing birth,fourth was emergency section,his cord came out before he did not a nice experience and my fifth was a planned section nice and easy


----------



## Toots3495

It always looks so awful on programmes on the tv but you're proof that woman get over it and are happy to go through it again! did you say you've got 5 boys? Are you aiming for a girl this time or not really bothered?


----------



## windswept

You are an inspiration MamaDonna - five boys, 2 spaniels and having gone through all of those births!

I am keen to explore options for the birthing pool - my friend was going to do that (but ended up with an emergency c-section), apparently they give you more attention when you are in the water! But I will explore all these options with the midwives when the time comes.

It seems so far off just now... Almost like it's someone else who has to go through it and not me!


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> It always looks so awful on programmes on the tv but you're proof that woman get over it and are happy to go through it again! did you say you've got 5 boys? Are you aiming for a girl this time or not really bothered?

yeah 5 boys would love a little girl but not bothered either way


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> You are an inspiration MamaDonna - five boys, 2 spaniels and having gone through all of those births!
> 
> I am keen to explore options for the birthing pool - my friend was going to do that (but ended up with an emergency c-section), apparently they give you more attention when you are in the water! But I will explore all these options with the midwives when the time comes.
> 
> It seems so far off just now... Almost like it's someone else who has to go through it and not me!

i would have loved a home birth but was never an option after my first section,water birth would of been nice,if thats what you want go for it,as its your choice and if you dont you'll always be wondering what if,they wouldnt let anything happen to you and will always be on hand if needed,you can always get out of the pool if its not what you want


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everyone today?
Windswept how did you get on at the docs?


----------



## windswept

That's the tiredness kicked in girls - am still not even on my way to work, just feeling absolutely floored, with a lovely bout of nausea and headache all rolled in! At least my body is telling me I am pregnant!

Doctors was a bit of a disappointment really - they didn't retest, didn't feel my tummy, didn't even take my blood pressure. They did take a urine sample as a wee bit worried about the pain in my right ovary when I pee (might be a wee UTI). And, they referred me to the midwife. My appointment is on 4 November at 4 pm, that will be almost 8 weeks.

The most disappointing thing was that they don't think I will get a scan before my 12-13 week one :( I don't think I can wait that long! Without seeing it you kinda worry that it's not there or that it is poorly. 

I got a good book - Dr Miriam Stoppard's 'conception, pregnancy and birth' and it is a great read... Been glued to it!

How is everyone else? Any sign of AF Toots?

Can't believe the ground is white outside - hail rather than snow, but really feeling the cold!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

I thought more happened at the docs than that aswell. What will they give you for the possible prob in your ovary? Never mind about the scan Hun the sickness, tiredness and headaches are more than enough to let you know that the little one is there! Will you have a scan pic in time for Xmas? Oh and I were chatting about that last night, if we had a scan pic we'd make Xmas cards with that on the front! I'm losing a bit of my pma today cos I had a small amount of pink/light red cm this morning, it wasn't v much but it's not v hopeful considering af is due tomorrow. One strange thing I'm getting is that my boobs are really tender all over, normally they only get tender at the sides. I swear they look bigger aswell but that could be my imagination! I had a road map of blue veins on them last night but that seems to have all but disappeared this morning. I just don't know what to think:shrug:


----------



## donna79

No that's usually it as far as the doctors appointment - the midwife is the one that does all the rest you bloods will be done on your first visit along with your blood pressure and examination plus you'll get your maternity record there aswell.


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Windswept, good to hear all is going well for you. They probably don't do an earlier scan unless there is any reason to. They must think all is fine so please don't worry :thumbup:. I can understand you wanting an earlier one though, so you can see little bean. Your midwife will probably do the blood pressure, blood tests etc. I am a bit surprised they didn't do their own pregnancy test though to confirm but I guess home ones are so accurate now that theirs wouldn't be any different anyway.

Toots, are you still spotting?

I'm now 10dpo I think. I have had a few really sharp crampy pains this morning when I got up, Stomach also feels kind of 'tight' (best way I can describe it) and my back is a bit achy too. Also woke up with a bit of a headache but that has now gone after I've had my brekkie. A weird thing I have noticed yesterday and today is that my fave perfume seems to smell different - anyone ever had this?? It just doesn't smell the same for some reason :wacko: And not just when its on me, when I spritz it anywhere. 

My OH was out last night, took his nephew to the Doctor Who Live show for his birthday. He bought one of those programmes back and it really smelt strong (it did to him though too). But I was having a look through it this morning and I had to give up as the smell made me feel sick! Still got stuffy nose too :shrug: I have never had a stuffy nose this long without it developing into a proper cold. And the stuffiness obviously hasn't affected my sense of smell as that seems pretty strong.

So, there it is, my symptoms at 10dpo. Of course though, I just think this is all the lead up to AF, which I am now pretty sure is due around this weekend. I am not reading into anything, I have different symptoms every month and so far they have meant nothing x


----------



## Toots3495

I still think it sounds promising nat. The stuffy nose has been dragging on now, you'd think it would have developed into a cold by now. I just want to get tomorrow over and done with, is :witch: coming or not! This has been one of the strangest cycles I've had!


----------



## windswept

Toots - don't give up on your PMA - the boob thing sounds very promising! And I a not convinced that this ongoing spotting is anything to worry about - as you read, spotting from implantation bleeding could last for 13 days.

I will have a scan around 6 December - so will have the picture in plenty of time to do Xmas cards! That is a fab idea! I think I would do a pretty picture on the outside, then on the inside a wee scan photo with some blurb about when we are expecting, etc.

The doc said that they normally avoid antibiotics in pregnancy, but for a UTI it might be necessary :(

Donna - thank you for your reassurance!

Nat - these symptoms all sounds VERY promising! Most of those I have had to a greater or lesser extent, so you can be quietly confident. But, as we all know, most of these can be the witch's doing too... Let's hope she's not in the picture!

I have finally managed a bite to eat - couldn't face food before now, but was too hungry and dizzy to drive - so feel ready to set off for work. I have my IBS to blame until my colleagues know!


----------



## Nat0619

I really hope the :witch: stays away for you Toots. You have had a strange one with all the spotting. I really think our bodies mess us around so much when we are ttc, it is really like it is 'mind over matter'.

This stuffy nose is strange. I don't know if it's some kind of hayfever or what. It doesn't keep me awake or anything, I am sleeping really well. Oh, and still dreaming!! Dreamt something about rowing across the sea in a yellow and red really flimsy boat last night, I had a little toddler boy(!) in a little boat next to me (his boat was blue and yellow) that I was helping along too. When we got to shore (which we did amazingly easily!) the toddler turned into my brother, who is 29!! :saywhat: Then we were in some kind of locker room to change into our normal clothes from our swimming stuff and we had forgot which locker our stuff was in. We then remembered it was Locker 48 but then couldn't find the key!

I am honestly not making these dreams up, these are the kind of dreams I really have!

I am aware of my bbs the past couple of days too, they are not tender to touch (I keep poking to check this :haha:), but they just feel kind of 'tingly'. Don't look any different though x


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs: hope you feel better windswept, having something in your tummy should help now. Have you had any vomiting yet or just a queasy feeling?


----------



## Toots3495

Your dreams are great nat! It's strange that most of them involve a child in some way. Gotta good feeling about you! I think your laid back approach is doing some good.:thumbup: I'll try and stay positive but I'm in a bit of a 50/50 state at the moment, fingers crossed though! Has anyone heard how inkdchick got on?


----------



## Nat0619

I was wondering that too, haven't heard anything from her in a while. I don't think I've noticed her name on any other threads this week either. Hope she's ok x


----------



## Nat0619

Hello again girls

Well my pains are really getting on my nerves now. Having lots of backache, aching hips and pains across tummy, like 'tight' feeling and kind of in the middle but a bit at the sides too. If this is AF on the way, I just wish she'd hurry up now and start so these ease off! :growlmad:

Just had a spooky thing happen too though that just wanted to tell you all about! I am quite into those kind of 'spiritual' books, like 'Soul & Spirit', 'Spirit & Destiny' etc. I have reiki occasionally and the guy who does it always says to me that my guardian angel is with me and to look for signs from my angels for the answers I want.

Anyway, just done my food shopping and bought a copy of the latest 'Soul & Spirit'. Was attracted to it as it had a free packet of Angel cards with it, which my reiki healer uses with me at the end of each session. They have been spookily accurate so far, in giving signs of my new job, my home study courses etc. Anyway, I opened the packet when I got home and just thought to myself "will be interested to see which card is the top one". Guess what the hell it was?? It was only one with an angel with a baby saying "There is nothing as pure as the love of a newborn. Angels love you unconditionally, no strings attached." :shrug:

God I hope this is a sign :thumbup: x


----------



## windswept

I hope you are right Nat! That's exciting! I have a very good feeling that this might be your month! Are you going to cave and do a hpt? Or will you be a good girl and wait until next week?

My first signs included a mild pain in my lower back that went with the cramping/pulling/twinges in my tummy... Middle and right hand side!

Sitting at my desk now, feeling awful. Just lost the head at Mr Windswept on the phone, as he called to see if I was okay and followed that with 'you must be, it's the afternoon now, you can't get morning sickness in the afternoon'. Stupid git!

On the plus side, we are going to tell his brother and sister in law tomorrow - she is due end of March, so will be fab to share the journey with her. No-one else will be told until my Daddy comes up on 6th Nov!


----------



## Nat0619

I'll probably wait. OH is away this weekend, going down to London for a footie match and staying there Friday and Saturday nights. It is my mom's birthday Saturday and I am going over there to go for a meal with mom, dad, my brother and his girlfriend Friday night then will stay over there Saturday too as OH is away (think going shopping with mommy on Saturday :happydance:). So will definitely not test until at least Monday (when AF will be a bit late if she hasn't arrived). I still think she will though - I know, no PMA! :nope:

Poor Mr Windswept :cry: Are you feeling pretty rubbish today then with the sickness? Just remember, it's in such a good cause :thumbup:

x


----------



## windswept

Sounds like a nice busy weekend to stop you from thinking too much about it! We'll be here to hear what happens!

Poor Mr Windswept?! Yeah, okay, he has a lot to put up with with my hormones and irritability. But to help I sent him this website link... https://www.newdadssurvivalguide.com/Articles/The-Pregnancy/Morning-sickness.html

It's quite a good website - keeps it simple and doesn't go into 'too much information' mode for them!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Men can be so dozy windswept! Just cos its called morning sickness doesn't mean there's a shut off valve for midday:haha: is there anything you have found that will ease it a bit? It'll be lovely for you to share your wonderful news and to have someone close to share it with will be great. Just a quick question Hun, did you have any af pains or the feeling that af was going to come?
Nat that is so strange! With the pains in your stomach, is that a feeling you would normally get if af was approaching? It's still kind of early for them to be anything to do with af isn't it? 
I got some tarot cards a while ago to try and teach myself how to do readings and on a practise run I asked the cards if I would get pregnant. The reading indicated I would but unfortunately didn't give me a date!


----------



## windswept

Toots - I can tell you that the pains I had felt very definitely like AF pains. The needing to pee and the slight lower backache made it more obvious.

Sometimes the cramps were so low down and the pressure so incredible that I thought I would be bleeding any second. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## donna79

Gingernut biscuits nibbled slowly worked for me - something to do with ginger being calming and the sugar in them helps too - might work for you


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks windswept, I just feel convinced af is going to come! Where's my pma gone:dohh:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Donna - I'm going to pick some up later! My Mr Windswept thinks that ginger being calming is hilarious, as he is the most ginger person I've ever met!


----------



## windswept

Stop it Toots! Stay positive... The witch looks for negativity, so get rid of it right now!


----------



## Toots3495

I'll try. I've spent so much time going to the toilet today cos I'm convinced it's on it's way! People are going to think I've got a problem:haha:


----------



## windswept

Are you needing the toilet lots too? Or just checking?


----------



## Toots3495

I don't feel a desperate urge to go although I don't struggle when I'm there:haha: I think I'm just checking:dohh: roll on tomorrow! I might have to test tonight when I get home just to see if it shows anything. I'm not convinced these cheap tests from amazon are particularly great but it's worth a go:haha:


----------



## windswept

Ooh - top tip that I have learnt... If you have a POAS type test, it seems to be far better to actually pee in a plastic cup and then dip the stick in for set length of time. I have had far clearer results this way, even the control line is more bright. I can tell which of my eight tests were done which way!


----------



## donna79

Oooops!!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm going to have a go later. Sod it! The worst it can be is a negative and I'm used to seeing them by now:haha:


----------



## windswept

Maybe FMU is best, so if you don't get anything on tonight's you can look forward to the morning too?


----------



## Toots3495

I've got a clear blue in the cupboard that I'm saving if/when af is late so I'll use that one probably Friday if af doesn't show tomorrow. 
Donna when is af due for you?


----------



## donna79

I am 3dpo so waiting game for me :coffee:


----------



## Toots3495

Early days then. Do you tend to stay fairly level headed or assend into complete insanity as I have been doing?!:wacko:


----------



## donna79

Level headed - have had this journey 3 times before, mc between 8 - 13 weeks after having a little girl 8 years ago.

The insanity will kick in if I get a BFP ! :wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

Hopefully the :bfp: is just round the corner for us all. I can't stand much more of this! I think I drive my oh up the wall as well, he must be sick of the site of my boobs:haha: 'are they any bigger? How do my nipples look? Can you see any more veins?':haha:


----------



## donna79

I'm not so sure that he will get fed up that easily - getting him to look at ur boobs everyday !! every man's dream and no need to ask either :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I don't think half the time he can notice any difference with them but the poor luv doesn't want to bring me back down to reality, plus he likes a quiet life:haha:


----------



## windswept

Sounds like a nice man! Let us know once you've tested tonight... We've got our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## donna79

They all like the quiet life - shame we have other plans for them !!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Just been shopping in town and I am aching all over :cry: I don't know whether I've pulled something, slept funny or what. But I feel about double my age today :haha: The pains are going all round my hips, lower back and across tummy, occasionally getting twinges on the left side, and my knees are aching too! I think I'm just getting old :wacko:

Something I saw in a card shop that I'd so love to get (and you may get one Windswept :thumbup:) - a 'mummy to be' christmas card :happydance:

Ooh Toots, it's getting close to testing time for you! x


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be going home in about an hour or so, I'll let you know what the test says.:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

My knee has been bad this month aswell nat. I do suffer with my knees once the weather starts getting damp but it's been particularly bad lately. I still think it's sounding pretty good with you!:happydance:


----------



## windswept

Oooooh, I think I might just have enough positive mental attitude for all of us!

I will also admit to having a pain in my right knee, but then, it is the one I broke, and it does react to the colder, damper weather.

Will be checking up this evening to see how you got on Toots!

Nat - I think you should put your feet up and relax now! And, thank you for letting me know about those cards - think I'll get Mr Windswept a 'daddy to be' one! And maybe the grandparents some too!

I'm off....


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya girls on last day of taking soy this cycle tonight so we will see what happens xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hey Inkdchick :hi:

How are you? Weren't you due AF earlier in the week? x


----------



## Toots3495

Ok ladies I got another bfn:cry: I think I may have to face facts that I'm out this month! Surely it would be showing something by now? I cant even kid myself that theres anything on the stick, completely blank! My boobs are still feeling really tender and I havent even been poking them, honest:haha: I guess I'll just have to wait and see if af arrives tomorrow.


----------



## windswept

Ohhhhhhhhhhh - that's pants! Though... There are some women on first tri who never got their BFP until 5 days after, despite testing throughout.

She had better not appear.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks hun. I'll kick her arse if she turns up tomorrow!


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies,sorry my pma is melting away too,took my temp this morning and it was the same as my temps pre af,so i think i'm out too toots :cry:


----------



## Toots3495

It's crap isnt it! Is that pretty much a definate for you mamadonna?
I know I should pull myself together but I still think my boobs look bigger! If I had a before and after pic I'd be sticking it on here for opinions!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## mamadonna

yeah,every month they go in2 36.60ish and thats when i kno she's on her way,


----------



## princess star

Apparantly you have millions of :spermy: each ejaculation but that if u help gravity with your legs in the air for 10 minutes after :sex: then that will help, no matter how long you do it for, most of it will come out eventually, and remember that it only takes one individual :spermy: for you to get pregnant!!


----------



## inkdchick

Nat0619 said:


> Hey Inkdchick :hi:
> 
> How are you? Weren't you due AF earlier in the week? x

i got it 5 days ago cd24 bang on time so it obviously isnt going to work for me is it but am trying it this cycle from cd1-5 and if it dont work then i will be trying it for the last time from cd3 next cycle and the last month that i will be ttc hun xx


----------



## Toots3495

Sorry to hear that the :witch: arrived inkdchick. I reckon she'll be getting me tomorrow. Don't lose hope, we have to keep trying. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry to hear she got you Inkdchick. Here's lots of babydust for your next cycle:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Toots, you are not ruled out yet until :witch: shows.

I wish she'd hurry up for me now if she's going to, feeling pretty rubbish with backache, tummyache, hipache, knee-ache :wacko:

Oh well, soon time to get some :sleep:, maybe it'll ease off overnight and I'll wake up better tomorrow

Speak tomorrow ladies x


----------



## Toots3495

Night night nat, sleep well:hugs:


----------



## windswept

Sleep well ladies! Don't lose hope Inkdchick... I know it's hard. Thinking of you, and wishing you very best wishes for it to be your turn next month... Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning everyone! How are we all today? 
Well the :witch: has yet to show up, gives me a little while longer to hope I guess but if its coming I'd rather it hurry up so I can just get it over with!


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed she stays away toots 

hows the ms windswept not too bad i hope,not long for us now nat but i think i'm out

and sorry the :witch: got you inkdchick lots of :dust: for next cycle


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, has there been no temp change for you?


----------



## mamadonna

it went up a little but still in pre af range


----------



## windswept

You are all keeping me in suspense!

The morning sickness hasn't been too bad - felt it yesterday, but not today so far. However, I never slept a wink, and had some phenomenal dreams. Another headache this morning, and very tired. Heartburn has kicked in too.

I really feel the need for a day off!

Keep me posted ladies!


----------



## donna79

Morning all


----------



## mamadonna

morning donna


----------



## donna79

I gather the :witch: is making her presence felt this morning from what's been said - you not holding out much hope for this month ??


----------



## Toots3495

Hey windswept, throw a sicky and put your feet up Hun! It's turned bloody chilly this morning, how's it where you are?
Mamadonna is there any chance it will continue to rise out of that range cos you've still got a few days?
Morning Donna, how are you today?


----------



## mamadonna

we'll see i guess i'll find out tomorrow morning who kno's:shrug:

i'm off to work now girls enjoy ur day and i'll catch up with you all later


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :kiss:

Good news that no :witch: yet Toots :thumbup: Hopefully she'll stay away. Any more spotting?

Mamadonna, why do you think you are out? Just due to temps? I feel I am out too I think, just don't feel 'different' enough. Always think there will be something very 'different' the month that I am. Feel a lot better this morning so far than yesterday, aches have eased. Just still got slightly achy hips and a 'heavy' feeling in tummy.

x


----------



## donna79

Hi Toots I have felt better seem to be coming down with a cold, achy and hot stuffy nose on and off.
A nice cuppa and a biscuit is in order me thinks.


----------



## windswept

Hey Toots - it is cold and dark where I am, and a tad soggy. I've had to wear layers and waterproofs all week, and gloves are a must! I work over an hour from home, so have been staying in my 'holiday cottage' (the house I bought before I met Mr Windswept, that we let out on holiday lets thru summer) most week nights, but I will be home tonight... Won't intentionally take a day off, but if I am feeling poorly I won't think twice about staying home.


----------



## Nat0619

Don't blame you Windswept. You need to put the health of you and your :baby: first.

We've got no heating at the moment :nope: Got to get someone in to look at it, suddenly wasn't coming on last night after being fine. So its pretty cold in our house at the mo too x


----------



## windswept

That's odd - our office heating has packed in too! It is baltic in here, and I just kicked up a fuss and wanted to tell them I had a little one to think about, but kept my mouth shut!

Hope yours gets sorted soon.

And, Nat - stop doubting it! I didn't feel any different when I was at your stage - normal AF pains and symptoms, with a couple of other things very slightly present... Nothing has to light up to tell you it's happened!


----------



## Nat0619

I'll try to get some PMA Windswept but I guess I just find it easier if I expect AF. Then it will be a bonus is she doesn't show. The main 'different' thing I've had I guess is this stuffy nose :wacko: It's not so bad but still there and comes and goes.

How long are you going to leave it until you tell work? x


----------



## Toots3495

Still got the spotting but nothing else at the moment. I've got v mild achy feeling in stomach and boobs are still tender. I do think af will come but I'm hoping the pma will scare it away!:haha:
Nat, don't worry that you don't feel different. My oh keeps asking if I feel different or feel pregnant but I keep saying that I've never been pregnant before so I wouldn't know what it felt like even if I was!
Windswept did you get your Ginger biscuits?
A stuffy nose or cold symptoms could be a sign Donna!


----------



## windswept

I plan to hold off until my 12 week scan - it should happen just before we have a big meeting with all my colleagues, so would be nice to announce it. I am tempted to tell my direct line manager at my review on 4 November (at only 7.5 weeks) - but it seems too early, though makes no sense to be looking at next years work if I am not going to be around for most of it! Plus, will mean I can ask for some more flexible working arrangements at this stage... Trouble is that he has six kids and never tells anyone before at least 12-14 weeks, so may not want to know???

If I get bad morning sickness, I will have to confess, but for now I can blame my constant rushes to the toilet on my IBS!


----------



## donna79

Not reading too much into it at the mo , I can't really remember how I felt when I was expecting my daughter except really tired. 
Been that long ago the old memory ain't what it used to be :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Yes I guess you're right Toots, how do we know what it would feel like to us when we've never been pregnant. :shrug:

I guess the main thing with me is that my bbs are doing a big, fat NOTHING. I always thought they would be the sign of something different. They are not even slightly tender. Just slightly tingly at times.

Hey Donna! Another one with a stuffy nose :happydance: I've had one for nearly a week now and it hasn't developed into anything x


----------



## windswept

I have ginger biscuits at the ready... And funnily enough, they have bought a big stash for tea breaks at my office!


----------



## Nat0619

What stage of your cycle are you at Donna? x


----------



## windswept

Nat - my boobs still aren't doing a thing! They may be growing at a very slow rate, but I still haven't noticed any tenderness or colour changes. I wouldn't know what to expect! *So don't worry!*


----------



## Toots3495

Hopefully you won't suffer to bad with the morning sickness windswept. And a good supply of Ginger nuts will be close at hand if you need them, how funny that there's a load at work for tea breaks, they couldn't have been more considerate without even knowing it:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

When my oh sister was pregnant nat I asked her if she had any signs and she reckoned the only clue she had was that she was being quite clumsy. She's not normally like that so it was a big clue for her. She didn't get sore boobs or anything so there's hope yet!


----------



## Nat0619

That's reassuring, thanks Windswept. I do usually get a bit of mild tenderness, usually in just my right one for some reason! This usually starts a few days before AF due or so. Nothing yet so maybe nothing is different? :shrug: I can hope :thumbup:


----------



## donna79

4dpo now so just gotta wait and see.
Not expecting much as it's the proper month of ttc. Not been too commited in the past few and I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## Toots3495

It's really strange but the more the day goes on the less likely it feels like af is going to come. It actually felt more likely yesterday than it does today. It's v weird! I think I've caught oh cold, he's got a really nasty one! I can't stop sneezing and coughing. My stomach feels kind of heavy or full, it's difficult to describe.


----------



## windswept

Yipee - I like what you are telling me Toots! The cold is a positive thing too - shows that your defences are down.

I have been blocked in by my workmate who is away to a meeting, and I am having to try hard not to blow a fuse!!! Hormones are nasty things!


----------



## Toots3495

Watch out for the angry pregnant lady!:haha:


----------



## windswept

It's a shame I can't use it as an excuse yet... There's a funny thread on first tri about facebook announcements, one of which being '... is pregnant, what's your excuse?' I may end up having to use that one! But not after I've bamboozled people with '... is full of life', '... grew a spleen today, what did you do?', '... has two heartbeats' and if we were to find out the baby was a boy (accidentally) '... is growing a penis'!!!


----------



## Toots3495

I went to see my nan during my lunch break and she made me lunch. Funny thing was that everything tasted of metal! Ive had a banana and a chocolate bar since and that was fine. Either my taste buds have gone weird or she can't cook anymore!:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Morning ladies :kiss:
> 
> Good news that no :witch: yet Toots :thumbup: Hopefully she'll stay away. Any more spotting?
> 
> Mamadonna, why do you think you are out? Just due to temps? I feel I am out too I think, just don't feel 'different' enough. Always think there will be something very 'different' the month that I am. Feel a lot better this morning so far than yesterday, aches have eased. Just still got slightly achy hips and a 'heavy' feeling in tummy.
> 
> x

yeah my temps have kinda put a downer on things wish i'd never checked,but i did so its my own fault,however i am extremely tired and a was feeling quite dizzy today so still not out yet i suppose


----------



## windswept

Oooh - more symptoms ladies! The metallic taste thing... Dizziness... Tiredness!

I find temping quite inaccurate - in fact, if it hadn't been for me playing with my chart and adapting it to make it look better, I wouldn't have known I'd even ovulated. The temps could be inaccurate...

You're not out yet!

Off to tell my brother and sister in law in a wee while... Can't wait. I will finally be able to find out about the scans and midwives and things! Just hope they can keep it quiet from Mr Windswept's mum. When she finds out my life will be over. She'll be there constantly! It's bad enough that she lives next door, but excited and living next door is a whole different matter!


----------



## Nat0619

Oooh Toots! I'm thinking your going to be the next :bfp: :happydance: Metal taste in the mouth is meant to be a classic symptom!! And no AF showing yet :thumbup:

I'm pretty sure I'm out. Just not feeling anything like anything different has happened and sure AF is on her way in next few days or so. Feel totally different to yesterday, no aching or anything now. God only knows what was wrong with me yesterday :shrug:

I'm resigning myself to have a couple of easygoing months in November and December and then just visiting docs in New Year to see what is preventing anything happening x


----------



## Toots3495

Still no af and still getting a bfn:shrug: I dunno whats going on:wacko: I'm going to have to just wait it out and see what happens tonight and tomorrow.
Don't give up yet nat! It is not over yet, you can only get down about it if af comes. No symptoms doesn't necessarily mean you're going to get a bfn:kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept, have fun making your announcment! Let us know what they say and what you're sister in law says you are to expect with scans etc:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Yes enjoy Windswept :kiss:


----------



## mamadonna

i hope it all went well,it always exciting telling people your news


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how's everyone today? Any new developments? Windswept was it a nice feeling being able to share your good news?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Toots :hi:

How are you? Any sign of anything? Done another test yet?

I'm ok. Bloated and got a 'heavy' feeling in tummy but had this feeling before and it doesn't mean anything different so still reckon AF will show for me tomorrow or Sunday. BBs still doing absolutely NOTHING. Still got this on and off stuffy nose. :wacko:

Windswept, how was last night? x


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies!

How are we today? Toots, are you still in with a chance? Any more symptoms, Nat? How are temps Mamadonna?

Well, apart from an intense pain in my right ovary (which was really, really bad this morning when I woke up) I don't feel at all pregnant, except the peeing and tiredness. Nothing is different :( I started to worry, but then told myself not to bother. It's hard though. Going to keep pestering the doctors for the results of my urine tests.

It was amazing telling them.... Mr Windswept couldn't hold it in for even a few minutes - he said, 'Louise, when are you due?', she replied end of March and he turned to me and said 'when is it we are due' - I replied 'end of June'. I don't think anyone will give us such a big response!!! She jumped up and down and cuddled us lots and screamed and shouted! Then she announced that her sister is due at the start of June - so that's the 3 of us so close together - 3 little cousins! We'll be at the antenatal classes together, and will go to aqua natal, etc!

She had a scan at 9 weeks and another at 12 weeks, so I am hopeful I will get two also! Especially with this pain worrying me.

I admit that I did another test this morning (it was there asking me to use it) and it had the biggest, fattest line! NOW I understand what BFP really means!!

Toots, are you using the cheapies? Is it worth going out for a FRER??? Did I tell you about the lady on first tri who didn't get a BFP until 5 days after her AF was due, despite testing throughout???

Hope you all have a lovely day - it's nearly the weekend, and I can't wait for a long lie!


----------



## Nat0619

Glad to hear you had a lovely night Windswept. How nice that there will be 3 little :baby:'s being born close together in the family :happydance:

When did doc say your urine test would be back? They said they thought it was possibly a UTI didn't they?

Reassuring to hear you say you don't have many symptoms as I always think I must be going to have loads of things telling me I'm pregnant if it happens! But I remember my mom saying she had pretty much nothing in both her pregnancies, with me and my brother. She didn't find out she was having me until she was 3 months gone as she had nothing other than she missed her periods. No other signs at all. Just started with heartburn later on x


----------



## windswept

Yeah, some people don't get anything, most who do seem to get it from 6 weeks on. There are a few posts on the first tri today from women who have no symptoms and are 5 weeks plus - wondering when they'll get them!

I can't believe there are going to be three within three months! We are going to do lots of stuff together, and they will be so close as cousins! Imagine if they are all the same sex?! I still keep thinking of mine as a girl, and Louise is the same....

Yes, doc thought it was a UTI - so my opinion is that I should be on antibiotics pretty damn quick, and certainly before the weekend kicks in. They detected something in my urine in the surgery (glucosamine???) and wanted to get it checked out further, so now I am worrying.


----------



## Nat0619

Are you going to chase up docs today then? Like you say, better not to be worrying about it over weekend x


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept that's brilliant that you're little one will grow up so close in age to the cousins. Having someone else to talk about how your feeling etc will be great aswell cos she'll know exactly how you're feeling. You mustn't worry about anything, you and little one are going to be fine. I hope they can sort out the pain for you Hun. Did telling your news last night bring all the excitement back?
Nat I really hope you're wrong and you don't get a visit from:witch:
As for me, well I'm still getting the cm that I've had for days but it's getting slightly heavier so I'm going to say I'm out :cry:It's been the strangest cycle! I'm going to stop taking the agnus cactus cos I'm wondering if that upset my cycle in some way as it's the only different vit I started taking this month. I also started taking a stronger dose of vit b, 100 complex instead of b50 complex, but I can't see why that would have upset things:shrug:


----------



## windswept

I've just called and asked for a doctor to call me back - fed up of being fobbed off by receptionists!


----------



## windswept

Toots - that's no good :( I'm still not taking it for certain though! Is it still 'spotting' though?

To be honest - I had two very distinct and very opposite feelings last night - the most overwhelming one was nervousness. Because she got so excited, it made me think that if something were to go wrong, it wasn't just Mr Windswept and I who would be heartbroken now. But then I couldn't help clapping my hands and grinning in between those thoughts, thinking of all that is to come!

It's an emotional rollercoaster - although not as bad as the frustration of trying to conceive, it is just as stressful.

I'm not knocking it though!


----------



## Nat0619

Toots, I do hope the :witch: stays away for you. You are having a weird cycle :wacko:

What is agnus cactus and what is it supposed to do? x


----------



## Toots3495

As much as I'd like to say I'm still in Hun I've got to face facts:cry: I've got an awful stomach ache come on and I feel pretty rubbish. What's a girl gotta do to get knocked up around here!:haha:
Oh and I were really hoping we'd cracked it this time, especially as we've got the hospital appointment next month. It would have been nice to have cancelled that. Hey ho, onwards and upwards! I shall now just participate in symptom spotting for you girls and obsess over our windswepts developing bump:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

It's supposed to have a balancing affect on the hormones and help with the luteal phase. My doc wasn't sure about it when I told her I was taking it but I just thought that's because some docs don't believe in alternative remedies. Maybe increasing my vit b dose has had an affect as well:shrug: more probs for the hospital to solve!


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Toots :nope: Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish now. Let us know how you get on today.

Is it 18th November your appointment? x


----------



## Toots3495

Yes it's the 18th, well remembered Hun! Not to long to wait. Oh is dreading it I think cos he'll have to provide a sample! We tend to be quite unlikely so I said to him it will come as no surprise to me if they end up saying he has a zero sperm count and ive got no ovaries!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm scared of going to docs cos of what they may say too :nope: But I definitely plan to in the New Year as pretty sure by that point I'll just want to find out what is going wrong and what we need to do.

I don't know how my OH will be giving a sample :shrug: He knows it may come to that and I think deep down he worries there may be a problem there. I've had thoughts like you - that maybe I have no womb, no ovaries or something :haha: But pretty sure I have as I have periods and feel my ovaries every month! But I guess that doesn't prove they are working correctly. I also worry about other problems that could be more hidden - for example, I have pretty light periods so worry I don't have enough womb lining or something! :wacko: Or what if my CM is 'hostile' and kills off his :spermy:? All these things could be wrong :cry:

Oh well. Off to make myself a cup of :coffee: and tuck into the Quality Street that OH's mom gave us to put away for Christmas :haha:


----------



## donna79

Morning all - what a complex bunch us women the stress of trying to concieve makes it harder but then the stress of being preggo turns us into hormonal maniacs!!!
Is there supposed to be a happy medium cos when they arrive it's more flaming stress!!! :haha:


----------



## windswept

You calling me a hormonal maniac??? Yeah, okay, you'd be right! I am glad I enjoyed my carefree single days and a couple of years with Mr Windswept before this madness began!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, how's you today?
Windswept didn't you become a mad preggie lady yesterday about the car blocking you in:haha:
Nat hopefully you won't need to go down the hospital route but I'll keep you updated with what happens to us. At least it'll give you a rough idea of what to expect. I was wondering to myself how these girls get pregnant by accident. There's me for example peeing on sticks to check for ovulation, drinking green tea like it's going out of fashion, taking handfuls of vits, dtd at the 'right' time then laying around for half an hour with my legs in the air like a right muppet! How does one get pregnant by 'accident'?!
Sorry I'm ranting. Just had an unwelcome visit from af.


----------



## donna79

Feeling a little crazy/mad/giddy for no apparent reason.
Windswept there's more fun to come - no tying shoelaces or putting sock on and as far as getting off the sofa late down the line :haha: 
Toots me too! just glad I'm not a giraffe - could you imagine with those legs waving around !!!!


----------



## windswept

I totally agree with you Toots... We spend our whole sexual life doing our best not to get pregnant - sure that you are going to fall pregnant if the condom bursts, if you miss a pill. You think the morning after pill is the only reason you didn't get pregnant.

Then, when you are in a stable relationship, financially secure, mature enough to be a good parent, it suddenly becomes apparent that actually it's not so bloody simple.

However, some people are 'lucky/unlucky' - my best friend's condom burst on CD4, she got the MAP and kept it down okay... Then found out she was pregnant. The odds were pretty slim. And, while I was desperately trying, my dear friend aborted her baby. I don't judge her for it, it was the right thing for her, but it was tough to deal with at the time. So, you'll understand why I am in no rush to share my news with her, just yet!


----------



## windswept

Oh - just had a chat with the doctor - they want to see me this afternoon. The urine sample came back okay, so they want to have a little feel of my tummy. She mentioned complications - baby growing in fallopian tube being one of them.

Trying not to worry, but feel much better that they'll see me today.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks ladies. 
Windswept that must have been a tough situation for you to deal with. Supporting your friend in a decision that is right for her while ttc yourself. How do you think she'll be about your news?


----------



## windswept

I'm sure she'll be supportive and excited for me - but it might be a wee bit raw for her just now. She has a cracking wee boy already, so she'll be able to keep me right! Our other best friend has a 18 month old, and she is fabulous with him - I have no doubts she'll put her feelings to the side for our happiness. She knows how important it is for me.


----------



## donna79

Windswept just on the fallopian tube line if it was ectopic the symptoms I had were bleeding - bright red blood and a sharp stabbing pain which stayed for about an hour plus my hpt wasn't bright screaming preggie and that was @ 8+1


----------



## windswept

Thank you Donna - that is very reassuring. I haven't had any of those, except the pains. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept Hun don't start worrying, everything will be absolutely fine. I'm sure they just want to be 100% but at least they are seeing you today. Do let us know how you get on:hugs:


----------



## donna79

That's ok can talk about it now, the emergency surgery after wasn't much fun tho.
FX all ok :hugs: x 
Your body has a lot to deal with at the moment stretching and accomodating the little beans demands :flower:


----------



## Toots3495

Donna that must have been a terrible experience. Will it have caused you problems with future conceptions? I hope you don't mind me asking?:kiss:


----------



## Nat0619

Hello again girls

Windswept, glad to hear doc is seeing you today :thumbup:. Try not to worry too much about the fallopian tube thing. As Donna says, you would probably have other symptoms of that too. Let us know how you get on.

Donna, sorry to hear you went through that.

Toots, has the :witch: arrived full force now then? I'm getting bloating and heaviness in waves today, its coming and going. But I get that before AF so think she's brewing :cry:

Toots, I was only thinking earlier how on earth does anyone get pregnant by accident?! And thinking why on earth did I spend so many years on the pill through my 20's? If I'd have known what I know now, I'd have NEVER used any birth control x


----------



## donna79

I don't mind at all sometimes it helps to share.
I have a girl aged 8 no problems trouble free pregnancy, ectopic 2005 and mc 2006, the last two were planned.
No prblems that they could find except when they operated I only have one fallopian tube that works !!! I don't know when it stopped working ( it has shrivelled and died - no use ) but because I conceived the following year it doesn't seem to bother the Doctor's.


----------



## Toots3495

It's a good sign that the docs aren't concerned Hun. But you've been through a lot with all that. Let's hope you havent got to wait much longer before you get a little bean snuggling in:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Nat I said to my oh recently that I don't think I'd bother with bc again. Like you said, all those years trying to prevent it and now look how bloody difficult it is when you're actually really trying!


----------



## donna79

Let's hope it won't be much longer for us all :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies just been having a catch up 

windswept i'm sure everything will be ok hun it'll jusr be baby making room for itself in there,

toots has the :witch:not showed yet?lets hope she's not gonna show now for another 9 months

not long for us nat not building up my hope tho temps fell again this morning 

how are you feeling donna?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, Hows you today? Any temp change?
I'm afraid af showed up today:cry: That really was the strangest cycle I've had in a long time! Hey ho onwards and upwards!


----------



## donna79

Afernoon mamadonna I be feeling quite good actually the PMA is still there, the stuffy nose still here and bbs alittle tender on the sides right one more than left - but not reading too much into it....


----------



## mamadonna

ah toots i am sorry hun think i'll be joining you in a day or two,my temps dropped this morning so on to nov i think its safe to say.

1 of my friend was leaving work to start here maternity leave today so me and a few others organized a baby shower for her,got me thinking if it will eventually happen to me again,i'm not getting any younger i can hear the tic toc lol


----------



## Toots3495

I can hear the tic toc to hun, wish we' have started trying earlier but there was never a 'right' time. These things are sent to try us I suppose:hugs:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Just back from the docs... Pretty scared to be honest, don't know if it is emotions or me being realistic?

They had a feel of my tummy, took another urine sample, took blood pressure, temp (temp was high at 37.5) and tried to reassure me, but using the words sub acute ectopic pregnancy didn't really help all that much. They will send sample off to the lab - again. It showed positive something or other (they didn't seem too bothered) and the thing that brought tears to my eyes - blood in my urine.

So, abdominal pain in one side plus blood is not good news. I'm going to go have a wee sleep, try to forget about it for now.

If the pain worsens I have to go straight to docs/a&e, and they want to see me at the start of the week. They gave me antibiotics just in case it is a UTI, but that's 3 samples now that haven't shown signs of UTI...

I cried all the way home. Think I might be going crazy. Mr Windswept is out on the hills with no signal, so can't even cry on his shoulder.


----------



## Toots3495

THEY STICK PROBES UP YOUR FRONT BOTTOM! Wouldnt that make an interesting thread!:haha: I'm referring to info I have found out about the hospital tests and its got me scared! Apparently they do a procedure to check the uterus and uterine lining. Also the lady I got the info from has to have blood tests every other day to check her hormones throughout her cycle. Oh dear god! I'm dreading my hospital appointment now. Sorry I'm being meladramatic again:wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

Ah windswept:hugs: please don't worry to much yet Hun. How concerned are they that there may be a problem? Are all the tests just a precaution? I don't know what to say that can help you feel any better. I'm hear to listen though. Sending you masses of :hugs: and :kiss:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Toots - sorry I shouldn't have posted such a negative reply... But you cheered me up with your chat about probing your front bum! That's how early scans are done too!


----------



## Toots3495

Don't be silly hun. Like I said if you want to talk about how you're feeling I'm hear to listen hun. I know its difficult but you must try and stay calm and not stress. How quickly will they get the results of your tests?:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Windswept, please try not to worry too much. I would have thought blood in urine is more something to do with bladder/kidneys than :baby:-related. So surprised there is no sign of a UTI. At least you have some antibiotics now, hopefully they will do the trick and you will soon be feeling right as rain again. :hugs:

Toots, what is this 'probe' thing?? Will you be having that done on 18th at your first appointment?

Mamadonna, it's not over for you yet. I keep getting the heavy, dragging feeling in tummy (can't call it a pain as it isn't really) and bloating. Still slightly stuffy nose (are we both allergic to something Donna?? :shrug:) But no other symptoms to speak of - I can't believe how NOTHING my bbs are in particular! Just very slight tingling every now and again.

I'll be signing off here for a bit now as off to my mom and dad's for the weekend, it's my mommy's birthday tomorrow :happydance: OH is off down to London for a footie match and staying with his mate tonight. So I'll probably check in with you ladies next on Sunday - when I reckon :witch: is due. Don't tell her though :shhh: and maybe she'll stay away! 

Speak soon ladies and have a good weekend - Windswept, get some rest and try not to worry xx


----------



## donna79

Have they arranged for you to have a scan ??


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, have a really good weekend! I'll tell that witch to stay the hell away! Apparently they use an endoscope, sounds 'probey' to me:haha:


----------



## donna79

Mine could be cos we are decorating at the moment now I come to think of it - always hated the smell of paint!


----------



## windswept

Have a great weekend Nat! I'm praying for a no show from the witch!

Thank you all for your kind words ladies - it means a lot - you guys are great!

Donna - I've to go back at the start of the week, and if no improvement they'll refer me. Results won't be in til Tues/Wed. Hopefully the antibiotics will clear it up and I will be fine by then... If the pain gets worse I have to go and be seen straight away, and I think I will push for a scan. 

I am probably worrying over nothing, and it does feel like a bad UTI - possibly gone into my kidneys - but not sure why that is not showing up...


----------



## donna79

The hormones could be masking the signs of UTI and all the changes that are happening will also get in the way of the being able to "feel" your tummy properly too - but demand a scan anyway to put ur mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept when my brother had kidney stones last year he had blood in his urine, is there a chance that it could be something like that? Apparently the pain from kidney stones is the closes a man will come to childbirth pain. Maybe that explains the pain you are getting. Is it quite severe?


----------



## mamadonna

enjoy ur weekend nat hopefully next time we chat we both have a :bfp:

take it easy windswept i'm sure u'll be fine,thinking of you chick:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Hey girls sorry im on late but ive had the mother of all headaches for two days (soy i think as i forgot to take the 5th day so took it on the 6th day instead ), but feeling alot better now , what have i missed xx


----------



## windswept

Hey Inkdchick! Hope your headache cleared up okay?

Well, Toots thinks she's out :( Nat has some promising symptoms and will be expecting the witch on Sunday, as will Mamadonna... I had a wee scare yesterday as I am having some pains and the doc reckons I have blood in my urine. Pains aren't so bad now, and am on antibiotics in the hope it is a UTI (which hasn't shown up from my samples). Trying not to worry, and think I've convinced myself that blood in urine isn't as bad as bleeding. Don't feel very pregnant though, so going to take it easy and try to concentrate on other things - just in case.


----------



## mamadonna

took a test this morning and it was neg,so just waiting for the :witch: to arrive she usually greets me when i wake up ...lovely:growlmad:


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna, its not over til the witch actually shows and i hope with all fingers crossed that she doesnt.
Windswept, hun i hope you feel better soon and that it all clears up, im sure it will be all ok xx


----------



## windswept

Thanks Inkdchick, and Mamadonna - listen to her, she's right - until the witch appears you are still in with a chance!

Feeling much better today - have decided that it is a UTI/kidney infection and not anything to worry about. Pains were gone, but reappeared this evening when I was on the toilet - seems worse when I open my bladder. Still only half way through antibiotics, so hope it clears by Mon, and if not... I'll be stroppy with docs to get something done (scan if poss).


----------



## mamadonna

sssshhhhh every1 dont wanna speak to soon but the :witch: seems to have not landed yet this mornin,still getting af cramps i really hope this is it girls(frightened to speak too soon)

what about nat?hope she's missed you out too chick!!

pleased your feeling better windswept pregnancy is a worrying time just wait till you see your little bean on that screen!

morning toots and inkdchick


----------



## Toots3495

Morning mamadonna, no sign of :witch: that's great!:thumbup: got every thing crossed that it stays away! 
How's everyone else doing?
Windswept, how are you feeling? Hope your putting your feet up and taking it easy.


----------



## mamadonna

i'm almost scared to go to the loo incase she's still waiting to pounce


----------



## windswept

That's great news Mamadonna! I have everything crossed that she doesn't appear.

Well, I am feeling much better - pain still there when I am on the toilet, but not normally at other times. Still up and down to loo 5 times through the night, and all day long, but hoping the antibiotics will put a stop to that.

Had a busy day yesterday, but thinking today will be far more laid back!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

try some lemon and barley water windswept that shud help if its an infection


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Well I'm out I'm afraid, blasted :witch: showed up late last night, bang on time pretty much. Was out for meal with my parents, aunt and uncle and started with the tell-tale tummy aches that signal she's coming :cry: Not shed any tears though this month, don't expect anything else now. 

Not sure what I want to do the next couple of months now. Part of me wants to have a break and just do NTNP and then visit docs in new year. But another part of me is saying "No, give it another couple of really good tries in November and December to really try for that :bfp: before the end of 2010".

Of course, I heard of another :baby: being born yesterday too and mom took me to Mothercare with her to buy something :cry:. My godmother has become a granny, her daughter is 7 years younger than me and only got married last June and has had a baby girl already. Seems so easy for everyone else. But, apart from AF, I've had a really nice weekend with family and my mom had a nice birthday. Missed my OH though :cry:, waiting for him to get back from London.

Anyway, enough moaning from me. How have your weekend's been? Windswept, glad you are feeling a bit better. Mamadonna, glad :witch: is staying away, sounds promising :happydance:

x


----------



## MrsMatt

Nat... keep positive honey there is always next month mwahhhh xxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

aww nat i know how you feel hun thats how i feel now that af got me bang on time too and everything seemed so promising but i am only trying this cycle and the next and then i am defo giving up ttc so its up to my body now to prove itself and get me pregnant before im 44 in dec !!.
Good luck to all you lovely ladies and hope the rest of your weekend is really good :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

So Inkdchick, both of us now have a deadline of around Christmas!! Let's do this together - let's both work very hard over the next couple of months to get our :bfp:'s in 2010!! :hugs:

Toots, are you with us too? Are you still going to try this month despite your fertility appointment on 18th or have they advised you not to for any reason? x


----------



## inkdchick

Well Im with you Nat, i need some bloody PMA big time coz at the moment i just dont want to bother anymore im tired of trying but really want this but dont think about it unless im on here and dont talk about it anymore with OH as we are just enjoying each other and if i hear another person say ' just relax and it will happen !', grrrrrr !!!!! i swear i will punch them :rofl: but thats how i feel , so allthe encouragement from both you and toots willl be fantastic !! soy or not something has to work xx


----------



## windswept

Ohhh, Nat - I was sure this was your month. I can't imagine how you feel just now, all those positive symptoms too. Gutted for you, gutted for you all :(

I really hoped that someone would be joining me in first tri, not least for your benefit, but also as I feel really guilty for being the only one who's made it beyond ttc SO FAR - and I feel like I only just started and it happened for me.

I'm going to follow your progress ladies, and hope that I can give you a little PMA - you deserve it.

Best of wishes ladies, Cx


----------



## inkdchick

thank you windswept but dont worry hun hopefully at least most of us will be over the other side with you very soon but really feel like im out of time and wont be holding my breath but am willing all these other ladies over to you with everything crossed xx


----------



## Nat0619

Aww Windswept, you DO NOT have to feel guilty. All of us on 'It Fell Out' are sooo pleased for you and it's exciting for us to have a member with a :bfp:, who can tell us all what we can expect when we do get over to 1st Tri! :happydance:

I for one am so pleased you are staying on here with us, to keep us all updated with your little bean's progress :thumbup:

For some reason, I feel better this month. I am usually so down on CD1 but am feeling strangely positive :shrug: Maybe November will be my month??

PS: You are due 24th June aren't you? If your :baby: is born 5 days early he/she will be born on my birthday :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

lol Nat that is so cool you will never forget one of our ' it fell out ' families birthdays.
I think we should have a list of all our birthdays so that we can celebrate together xx


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I'm out I'm afraid, blasted :witch: showed up late last night, bang on time pretty much. Was out for meal with my parents, aunt and uncle and started with the tell-tale tummy aches that signal she's coming :cry: Not shed any tears though this month, don't expect anything else now.
> 
> Not sure what I want to do the next couple of months now. Part of me wants to have a break and just do NTNP and then visit docs in new year. But another part of me is saying "No, give it another couple of really good tries in November and December to really try for that :bfp: before the end of 2010".
> 
> Of course, I heard of another :baby: being born yesterday too and mom took me to Mothercare with her to buy something :cry:. My godmother has become a granny, her daughter is 7 years younger than me and only got married last June and has had a baby girl already. Seems so easy for everyone else. But, apart from AF, I've had a really nice weekend with family and my mom had a nice birthday. Missed my OH though :cry:, waiting for him to get back from London.
> 
> Anyway, enough moaning from me. How have your weekend's been? Windswept, glad you are feeling a bit better. Mamadonna, glad :witch: is staying away, sounds promising :happydance:
> 
> x

so sorry nat :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Ladies, with a little positive mental attitude, some fun times with your partners and a helping hand from opking, temping, soy isoflavoning or whatever other means, you are all in with a chance to have your little one when I am celebrating my 30th birthday on 8 August... Here's hoping and praying for you all - including Inkdchick, who is distinctly lacking PMA! Cx


----------



## mamadonna

morning ladies looks like i'm joining you in the 1st tri windswept i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: OMG! mamadonna I'm so pleased for you Hun! Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance: how do you feel?


----------



## Toots3495

Nat I'm sorry af arrived:cry: really go for it this month. Oh and I are going to try extra hard this cycle, I'd like to be able to cancel hospital appointment! 
Windswept how are you feeling?


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: OMG! mamadonna I'm so pleased for you Hun! Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance: how do you feel?

i feel great,trying to not let it show too much in front of the kids cos i dont want them to kno yet, i wasnt gonna test till wed its my ds 11th birthday today so dont wanna take the excitment away from him


----------



## Aquarius24

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I'm out I'm afraid, blasted :witch: showed up late last night, bang on time pretty much. Was out for meal with my parents, aunt and uncle and started with the tell-tale tummy aches that signal she's coming :cry: Not shed any tears though this month, don't expect anything else now.
> 
> Not sure what I want to do the next couple of months now. Part of me wants to have a break and just do NTNP and then visit docs in new year. But another part of me is saying "No, give it another couple of really good tries in November and December to really try for that :bfp: before the end of 2010".
> 
> Of course, I heard of another :baby: being born yesterday too and mom took me to Mothercare with her to buy something :cry:. My godmother has become a granny, her daughter is 7 years younger than me and only got married last June and has had a baby girl already. Seems so easy for everyone else. But, apart from AF, I've had a really nice weekend with family and my mom had a nice birthday. Missed my OH though :cry:, waiting for him to get back from London.
> 
> Anyway, enough moaning from me. How have your weekend's been? Windswept, glad you are feeling a bit better. Mamadonna, glad :witch: is staying away, sounds promising :happydance:
> 
> x

sorry the wicked witch got you hun...dont give up hope, it took 10 months for us to conceive our first, keep trying, use OPKs to pinpoint OV and use preseed, it really works! Lots of :dust: for you xx


----------



## windswept

Yipee!!! Mamadonna - I am so chuffed for you! Yipee!


----------



## brittbrat850

Don't worry, it falls out with me too. Even when I do lay on the bed with a pillow under my butt, the minute I stand up, it drips down my leg :dohh:
I truly don't think it matters. People get pregnant even when they're trying NOT to let the spermies get in.
Wish it was that easy for all of us, but what can you do :shrug:

:dust: to all :)


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Yipee!!! Mamadonna - I am so chuffed for you! Yipee!

thank you windswept can we be bump buddies?


----------



## windswept

So glad we have some good news this morning!

Toots - if you are like me you'll go through the horrible appointment, have your bloods taken and then discover that you didn't need to go through it all! I really, really hope that is the case.

I am feeling tired... I went to bed at 11 pm, fell sound asleep straight away, then woke up after what felt like a long sleep - bursting for the toilet. I stumbled to the loo and when I got back to bed realised it was only 11.31 pm!!! That happened about 4 times, before I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep at 4 am. I got up at 5 am and have had a very constructive morning. Fed up needing the toilet, and wishing for morning sickness to make me feel pregnant! Totally cleared out our upstairs yesterday - ready to redecorate and change rooms about to accommodate a little one (we'd be doing it anyway, so not being premature, really)... So exciting!

How is everyone else?


----------



## windswept

mamadonna said:


> windswept said:
> 
> 
> Yipee!!! Mamadonna - I am so chuffed for you! Yipee!
> 
> thank you windswept can we be bump buddies?Click to expand...


I would love nothing more!!!


----------



## brittbrat850

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I'm out I'm afraid, blasted :witch: showed up late last night, bang on time pretty much. Was out for meal with my parents, aunt and uncle and started with the tell-tale tummy aches that signal she's coming :cry: Not shed any tears though this month, don't expect anything else now.
> 
> Not sure what I want to do the next couple of months now. Part of me wants to have a break and just do NTNP and then visit docs in new year. But another part of me is saying "No, give it another couple of really good tries in November and December to really try for that :bfp: before the end of 2010".
> 
> Of course, I heard of another :baby: being born yesterday too and mom took me to Mothercare with her to buy something :cry:. My godmother has become a granny, her daughter is 7 years younger than me and only got married last June and has had a baby girl already. Seems so easy for everyone else. But, apart from AF, I've had a really nice weekend with family and my mom had a nice birthday. Missed my OH though :cry:, waiting for him to get back from London.
> 
> Anyway, enough moaning from me. How have your weekend's been? Windswept, glad you are feeling a bit better. Mamadonna, glad :witch: is staying away, sounds promising :happydance:
> 
> x

I know exactly how you feel. I'm 20 and pretty much everybody I knew in high school either has a :baby: or is preggers. I've been trying for a little over a year. It seems so unfair that the ones that truly want a child have to try so hard, yet the ones who aren't even thinking about that yet get preggers after one try. Oh well, it's worth the effort and long wait once you get that :bfp:

:dust: and prayers for you!


----------



## Toots3495

I shall have to update my bottom! It's really lovely that you'll have each other on the first tri. Go through the whole journey together from start to finish:hugs:


----------



## windswept

I've updated! I'm so excited now!

Mamadonna - do you have a due date?

Welcome Brittbrat!


----------



## donna79

Congratulations mamadonna - you must be thrilled :happydance:


----------



## brittbrat850

Thanks Windswept.
Congrats to you and mamadonna.
:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey windswept have you thought of any names you like for baby windswept?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi brittbrat, you said you've been trying for over a year, have you had any medical advice yet or are you just taking it as it comes?


----------



## brittbrat850

Toots3495 said:


> Hi brittbrat, you said you've been trying for over a year, have you had any medical advice yet or are you just taking it as it comes?

Taking it day by day for now. If nothing happens by 2011, then I'll see someone about my options. If :af: arrives this month, I'm going to try soy isoflavone and preseed in Nov and Dec to see if it helps. 

What about you? How long have you been TTC? Have you done anything that seems to be working?


----------



## windswept

Toots - thanks for asking! I am always thinking of names! I have lots of potential girls names, but lacking boys:

Girl: Leila, Rowan, Freya, Maisie, Carra, Isla, Iona
Boy: Finlay, Aulay, Robin, Harris (but we live on the Isle of Harris, so it wouldn't be right!)

I don't think we will be bothering with middle names, unless they go well or our chosen first names can go with family names. Such as, Finlay John or Aulay Angus.

I have been really struggling with the names thing, as there are some horrendous names on the names forum and I don't like many of them. Think we'll stick to more traditional names rather than the Jaydens, Atticuses, etc!


----------



## Toots3495

You've picked out some lovely names there. I agree that there are some really awful chavvy names out there! I actually heard someone call their child in town the other day, he was called Armani!


----------



## Toots3495

Well Britt this will be month 20! Going to see the fertility doctor at the hospital next month so hopefully they will be able to shed some light on what's going on. Oh and I are both 32 so I wanted to get some medical advice as time is ticking on!:wacko:


----------



## brittbrat850

Toots3495 said:


> Well Britt this will be month 20! Going to see the fertility doctor at the hospital next month so hopefully they will be able to shed some light on what's going on. Oh and I are both 32 so I wanted to get some medical advice as time is ticking on!:wacko:

I'm 20 so I have plenty of time. I'm just not very patient :dohh: lol
GL and I hope you get you :bfp: REALLLLLLY soon! :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Yes, Chavvy... That is the word for it!

I think we are lucky in Scotland to have some really lovely Celtic/gaelic names - and we have a very strong culture in naming after grandparents, etc. And in this respect, I think it is nice to follow tradition - rather than call our kid some of the names you'd expect to hear in housing schemes in the east end of London!

I put my suggestion of Aulay on the names forum and was amazed that *no-one *liked it! But I have decided that it doesn't really matter what folk think, as long as we (and the little one) like it! And, it means something to us.


----------



## brittbrat850

windswept said:


> Yes, Chavvy... That is the word for it!
> 
> I think we are lucky in Scotland to have some really lovely Celtic/gaelic names - and we have a very strong culture in naming after grandparents, etc. And in this respect, I think it is nice to follow tradition - rather than call our kid some of the names you'd expect to hear in housing schemes in the east end of London!
> 
> I put my suggestion of Aulay on the names forum and was amazed that *no-one *liked it! But I have decided that it doesn't really matter what folk think, as long as we (and the little one) like it! And, it means something to us.

Agreed! It doesn't matter what anyone thinks. As long as you and your DH love it, that's all that matters.
At least your names have a meaning. At least you haven't chosen something like Lumpley :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Britt. I've definately had enough of waiting now! Just want a bfp and a little bubba.


----------



## Toots3495

Totally agree with Britt there windswept. I think youve got some lovely ideas. I've never come across rowan before, I really like that.
:rofl: lumpley! That would be just cruel wouldn't it!:haha:


----------



## windswept

Rowan is the name of a very lovely friend. It is also the name of a beautiful tree with red berries (aka the mountain ash), which has lots of superstition and special luck attached to it.

Some people think of Rowan Atkinson when they hear the name, but I think it is a very feminine name on the right person.


----------



## donna79

afternoon all - windswept Finlay is the name DH and me like for a little boy that and Riley what a coincidence !!


----------



## brittbrat850

Toots3495 said:


> Totally agree with Britt there windswept. I think youve got some lovely ideas. I've never come across rowan before, I really like that.
> :rofl: lumpley! That would be just cruel wouldn't it!:haha:

VERY cruel. When I think of the name Lumpley, I think it should be said in a british accent. So I'm pretty sure there is somebody in the UK with a child named Lumpley! And they should feel real proud for having the guts to name that poor child something like that :rofl:

I met someone tonight named Patience. And she was white. :dohh:

DF and I decided our first boy will be Christian Edward, and first girl will be Bailey Renee. :dance:


----------



## Toots3495

Seems we all agree on nice normal names. There certainly are some comical ones out there! You hear the mother shouting these stupid names making sure everyone can hear it, it cracks me up!:haha:


----------



## brittbrat850

Toots3495 said:


> Seems we all agree on nice normal names. There certainly are some comical ones out there! You hear the mother shouting these stupid names making sure everyone can hear it, it cracks me up!:haha:

Agreed! My friend is naming her daughter Eraleigh. Original, but odd.


----------



## windswept

Finlay is our first choice for a boy - great minds think alike Donna!

Toots, have you thought of any names?


----------



## donna79

Let's just hope I can get to the point where I have the option of what to name him/her


----------



## Toots3495

I rather like gabriel for a boy but I'm undecided on girls names. I went on a web site a while ago to look at all the name choices but there are so many, it'd take the whole 9 months to go through them all!


----------



## windswept

Gabriel is lovely!

There are so many names out there - it is going to be hard to choose. Especially when I have to agree it with Mr Windswept... Who wants to call a son his name, and a daughter the feminine version of his name. Innesina??? No chance!


----------



## donna79

That's abit of a mouthful for a little one plus the poor little thing will also have to spell it!!!


----------



## windswept

Good arguments for me to fire at him, Donna! Thank you!


----------



## donna79

this bit I am good at, it's the rest that's letting me down - have a funny feeling that I have "missed the boat " this month :shrug:


----------



## windswept

Ocht - when are you due? Why do you think you've missed out?


----------



## donna79

week tomo - just feel odd, bloated,gassy generally off , headaches , little cramps/aches and tender bbs.


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds as though you've got positive signs Donna.


----------



## windswept

They are all positive signs! Plus, is 8 days before not too early for AF symptoms??? Don't you lose your positive mental attitude on me too!


----------



## donna79

I think I've dismissed all signs so I won't be dissapointed when the :witch: arrives, PMA still here just wobbling abit, plus not sure I can wait another week !


----------



## windswept

Stick with us and we'll get you through the week... Don't let go of that PMA, and don't dismiss anything! You have to fight the witch with your will power!


----------



## Toots3495

:grr::witch::grr:


----------



## donna79

I will - and my PMA just needs to get me to Sunday then I may cave in and test.


----------



## donna79

Toots I like it !!!


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> I've updated! I'm so excited now!
> 
> Mamadonna - do you have a due date?
> 
> Welcome Brittbrat!

i'l be due 3rd july but will be taken in earlier probably a week or 2 early


----------



## Toots3495

How are you feeling mamadonna? Are you up in the clouds?! Have you told your oh yet?


----------



## mamadonna

i feel great just really tired its my ds birthday,so been busy.told dh this morning about an hr after i had done the test trying to get 5mins alone in my house is pretty hard lol,he's over the moon too.


----------



## Toots3495

What a fantastic day to get your bfp! Its a date you'll never forget. So this is baby number 6?


----------



## mamadonna

it is yep baba #6 wow mother of 6


----------



## Toots3495

OMG where do you get the energy?! Your house must be super busy. Its fantasic news, cheered me right up this morning cos I was having a bit of a down day.


----------



## windswept

So, you might be due around the same day as me then if you are taken in early? Then again, I haven't had my dates confirmed, so don't know for sure when I am due!

Number 6 - wow! It must be worth doing more than once then?! 

Just chatted with doctor - going back in at 2 pm tomorrow. Although it is better, the pain is still there and I can't be outwith a ten minute radius of a toilet! The doctor was really helpful and reassuring, and I am going to try my luck at getting a scan... 

Feeling really worn out and run down today - is it the Monday blues or pregnancy symptoms?!


----------



## mamadonna

it is so worth doing more than once,i am so tired today,mind you i havent stopped all day,

i'll not kno for sure till i get my scan but it will be around that time


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies!!

Oh my god - I go out for the day and look what I miss!! Mamadonna, congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Two of the 'It Fell Out' crew preggers in the first month of this thread :thumbup: Mamadonna, how long were you trying again? x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, hows you today? Its great news, we'll have to get the girls to keep our seats warm over on the first tri forum:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

See - this thread is good luck! But I reckon it would maybe be too much for us all to get it in the first month... So over the next month or two we are all bound to be in the pregnancy forums.


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies not wanting to bring a downer on things but i started spotting this afternoon,not sure what to think just hope little bubs sticks in there


----------



## windswept

Don't worry Mamadonna - think it's quite normal. There are some women on first tri who are worried as they haven't had any bleeding at all... I wouldn't think there's any reason to think anything was wrong. But I do understand your worries.

Best of wishes, Cx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks windswept it did happen in my last pregnancy but it is hard not to worry,i dont have any pain which is always good,i have even googled to see if you can get a false pos on a digi but every1 seems to think that its pretty impossible,i guess i'll kno by the morning if it gets heavier over nite


----------



## Toots3495

Try not to worry mamadonna. You've got a sticky bean there!


----------



## mamadonna

i hope so toots i really do,thanx girls :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS Mamadonna #6 on the way :wohoo: :happydance: H & H 9 months hun xx


----------



## windswept

Any news Mamadonna? When will you go to the doctors?

Well, ladies - I feel pregnant today! There is no doubting that there is a little sticky bean in there... I got up at 5 am to go to the toilet (and at 11.30 pm, 2 am and 4 am!!). I let the dogs out, then nipped to the loo - sat on the toilet I felt like I was either in a very unstable ship on a very stormy night or like I had drunk far, far too much wine! I had to lie on the cold floor tiles, and couldn't lift my head to even let the dogs in! I made time to have a wee sleep, and thankfully it passed. When I woke up again all I had was incredible heartburn and a pounding headache - which I still have. I just feel exhausted.

I am not moaning - I am very happy to have pregnancy symptoms! It is reassuring me!

How are all you lovely ladies this morning?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning windswept, those pregnancy symptoms don't sound fun! How long is sickness supposed to hang around for? How is your pain today?


----------



## windswept

I don't know how long they'll be there - think morning sickness is supposed to disappear after the first trimester... I hope it doesn't last that long! And, I hope when it does come that it will disappear as quickly as it did this morning!

My pain was real bad this morning - and it kicked in when the sickness kicked in, when I was emptying my bladder... Sorry, too much information again! I could really do with not being in the office right now. May go home after docs at 2 pm.


----------



## Toots3495

Will you find out what's going on at today's doc visit?


----------



## windswept

Oh, I hope so! I am going to push them to do something. My colleague was just telling me about his son having serious problems with a UTI that had gone into his kidneys and is going through lots of tests. The fact that my antibiotics have not helped, and urine samples are not showing anything to note makes me think that they need to do more... But my main concern is that little bean!

How are you this morning?


----------



## Giftmum

Congrats to Windswept and mamadonna, 
How long were you guys ttc , i need d Goodluck on my side.


----------



## Toots3495

It took the hospital ages to diagnose my brothers kidney stones. They whipped his appendix out first!:dohh: I'm sure they'll get you sorted Hun, just don't go worrying yourself. How's mr windswept been about it?
I'm good today, apart from the fact it's peeing down with rain and really dark. I hate this weather, sunshine always puts me in a better mood! I just want af to pack her bags and then we can start trying yet again! I've decided to stay off the agnus castus tabs as I think they did play up my cycle. There's me hoping I was getting ib when in fact it was spotting for af! Turns out my lp last cycle was 4 days:dohh:


----------



## windswept

Hey Giftmum! I'm afraid I am one of those irritating ones who didn't take long (although it felt like a very, very long time to me) - I was 5 months. I hope it is your turn very soon...


----------



## windswept

My goodness - yes, stay clear of that stuff this month then! Is your LP normally quite sensible? Have you tried the doing the deed every day around ovulation method - that seemed to work for us!

Mr Windswept is away for the week... He was really worried about me on Friday and wasn't happy about having to go. He was laughing at me this morning as I had been saying how much I wanted morning sickness, so when i called to tell him how awful I felt he reminded me of what I had said!

It is pretty grey here, but it's dry and not tooo windy. I do my childminding course this evening, which I am looking forward to! It's all part of my master plan - very excited about it all! And, very excited about the thought of leaving my sensible, secure, government job - despite having worked really hard to get to where I am now!


----------



## Toots3495

My lp is a bit unstable, ranges from 8-13 days with the exception of last cycle! I've upped my vit b dose so I hope that will help but I've kind of resigned myself to the fact that there is a problem somewhere. I'm glad I got the ball rolling with the hospital appointment. I just hope it doesn't take years to get pregnant! I have been a bit low about it all so oh surprised me by buying me a wii! He thought it would cheer me up messing around with it and wanted to help me though a difficult time ahead. He really is so sweet and lovely. 
Are you thinking of starting a childminding buisness?:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

I hope everything goes really well for you - and really quick too! Your hubby sounds lovely - you are lucky to have his support and distraction! How long have you two been together?

Yes - I am going to be childminder extraordinaire! I have always thought this is what I'd do if we had our own family. My mum was a childminder while we were growing up, and it was a great experience for everyone. There seems no alternative now, as I live 42 miles from work (on a very dodgy single track road) and there is no childcare near home, and I don't want my poor bubba have the long days I do (12 hours) by dragging them up to a minder in town. So, my plan is to do the course and register before going off on maternity leave. Take my entitlement from my employers (6 months full pay, 3 months statutory), then go back to work for the 2 months I need to to justify the maternity benefits (while OH, grannies and I take leave in turns to cover) - then quit and become a full time stay at home Mum who earns by surrounding herself with lovely little people to keep everything exciting!

Busy working on my 'policies and procedures' - planning my days out, activities and diet for the mindees. It's gonna be great fun! Gonna give them a veggie patch on my plot to grow their own, they can grow flowers from seed in my greenhouse, I'll take them beachcombing, birdspotting, picking fruits and making jam, etc, we'll do baking, arts and crafts, visiting, shopping, swimming, library and toy library visits. I'll teach them all about nature and nice things, and teach them how to respect others and be mannerly good little people.

I can't wait - it's gonna beat my current job... Which isn't quite what I was hoping it would be.


----------



## donna79

You seem very focused and excited about your new career that's to be admired not many can say their career path is what they really want it to be.

Oh and good morning all


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How are we all? Mamadonna, how are you today?

Windswept, I hope docs can give you more answers today about your concerns. Does really sound like some kind of UTI to me though as the pain comes when you pee!

Childminding is a really good idea. Means you can stay home with your little one but still have money coming in from looking after others :thumbup:.

I was made redundant from my full-time job in June this year after having worked there nearly 19 years (only place I have worked). Was a big shock but I am starting a new part-time job in the NHS next week, as a medical secretary, which is one thing I have always wanted to do as I love anything medical :happydance:. I am also currently doing creative writing and proofreading on home study courses. My future plan is to work part-time in the NHS and then do either writing or proofreading freelance from home the other couple of days. Hopefully then one day I may get either writing or proofreading off the ground to such a degree that I can work completely from home, which would really suit if a :baby: does eventually come along! x


----------



## windswept

That sounds like a fab idea too Nat - it's such a lovely thought to work from home! Congratulations on the new job too - hope it goes well. Does that start on Monday? 

You are right Donna, I am so enthusiastic about this and really hope it works out. It will be a pay drop - and isn't as secure - but it will be so rewarding and fulfilling! And, I actually think I might be good at it!


----------



## donna79

I'd say that you will be an excellent childminder sound like you have a creative mind and will have plenty to keep little minds occupied.

Hey Nat another NHS worker - me too been here 2 years.


----------



## Nat0619

I start my job next Wednesday as am going to be working 3 days a week - Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays x


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept, let us know how you got on with doc. I've been with my oh since I was 16 (16 years!) I think you career change plans sound brilliant, it's sounds like you'll make a great childminder!
Hey nat, good luck for Wednesday, are you nervous?! 
Donna, anything new with you today?


----------



## donna79

hi Toots still the same !! the bloated/gassy thing is really annoying now and the bbs still tender.
trying not to read too much into it at the minute.
How's you ?


----------



## Toots3495

The 2ww is a killer isn't it?!! When are you planning on testing? I'm ok today, just want to get on with this next cycle with complete determination! :haha:


----------



## donna79

Not gonna be able to test until at least Saturday - :witch: due Monday should be okay till then not hoping for much so then won't want to :cry:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Thank you for your encouragement with the whole career change thing!

I feel pants. Docs weren't able to be any clearer, but she was reassuring. She said that there were signs of a UTI - so more antibiotics, for a week this time. I'm feverish and the pain that has developed over the past few hours in my back is also down to the infection. She told me to take it easy, drink lots, pee when I need to and to keep on taking the antibiotics for as long as I need to. She said that UTIs in pregnancy can be really nasty and make you feel much worse than normal, and as I am prone to cystitis she reckons that's all it is and not to worry. She said when she was pregnant she worried about every little thing too!

So, I am in my bed with a hot water bottle and about to have a nice long nap! Hope to make it to the childminding course, but if not the lady is very helpful and will go over it with me I am sure...

Hope you are all having a good day?


----------



## Toots3495

Sending you lots of:hug: windswept. Snuggle up with your hotwater bottle Hun and I hope you feel better when you wake up. Is it barley water that's supposed to help with those sort of infections?


----------



## mamadonna

hello just thought i'd let you all kno the bleeding has got heavier,went to the docs this afternoon and she has booked me in for a scan,its not for another 2 wks!! but think it'll be a waste of time,just dont think there's a lil bean in there anymore :cry:


----------



## Toots3495

Oh mamadonna:hugs: I'm so sorry. Is it at all possible for the little bean to still be there Hun? What did the doc say?:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

doctor said to consider myself pg unless i pain and really heavy bleeding like heavier than a period.i p'd in a cup b4 to take another test and it was blood,sorry for the tmi,anyway i took a test and there is a v v v faint line on there i'll do another in the morning but i think its over :cry:


----------



## windswept

No - Mamadonna don't think like that - the doc is right, you have no pain so that's a good sign... Lots of people bleed - have a wee scan over the threads in first tri. I am so sorry it got heavier, I understand why you are worried, but sincerely hope your doctor is right and you are wrong.

What a horrible 2 week wait - worse than the normal 2ww... Let us help it pass quicker for you.

Lots of love and bestest wishes, Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Stay positive mamadonna. Take it easy and try not to worry hun.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept are you feeling any better after your nap this afternoon?


----------



## Nat0619

Mamadonna, so sorry your bleeding has got heavier :nope: I hope it settles down and you do still have a sticky bean in there. At least you still got a positive test, so surely still there at the moment? Keep us posted and sending you lots of :hugs:

Windswept - drink lots of cranberry juice!! Supposedly very good for any water infections. It has something in it apparently that stops the bacteria sticking to the bladder wall so flushes them all out x


----------



## inkdchick

Mamadonna i to have everything possible crossed for you that this is all ok and im sure it will be lots of rest hun xx :hugs:
Windswept , Nat is right lots and lots of cranberry juice will help sort out that nasty infection hun in no time xx
Hi Nat how are you xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat and inkdchick, hows your day been? Where are we all in our cycles now, gotta keep track for our symptom spotting!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Inkdchick

I'm good thanks, how are you?

AF starting to tail off now so will be ready and raring to go again over next week or two :haha: I think this is the best part of the month really - you definitely know you're not pregnant and have got used to the idea but you aren't yet at the 'oh my god, got to DTD' stage of ovulation! I think the 2ww is the worst part, all that wondering and symptom spotting :growlmad:

I'm definitely only giving it this cycle and next before I go to docs now. OH and I have agreed this :thumbup: I said to him that we should give it a really good go :winkwink: this month and next to try and get our :bfp: before doc is required!

You still giving yourself until Christmas too? x


----------



## Nat0619

I'm CD3 today Toots. Waiting for the :witch: to depart, she's on her way out!

Are you about CD5? x


----------



## inkdchick

yep but unfortunately there is no-one left that i we can go to to get help as i am now heading for 44 dec 28th and they didnt want to help us when i was 42 so there's no chance and am now cd11 and would have OV'd today but nothing no OV pains nada !, so am putting this month down to a month off LOL, and will take from cd3-7 next cycle and that will be our last chance and im only on 400mg of folic acid now and of course the bloody asprin for my heart so if its gonna work next cycle will be it.
The only thing i have had is nausea evenings and mornings and what feels like a cold ( suppose its the time of year for it tho), and feeling genereally shit but im ok jsut put it down to taking the soy far too early ( from cd1), but i did that coz im only cd24 so we will have to see, but just enjoying each other this month instead of trying so its all good and im not really bothered , tbh i have secretly inside already given up but cant tell OH that as that will upset him but my age is against me now and it would be stupid to go on after dec really xx


----------



## Toots3495

Correct my dear! CD5, soon to be starting all that complete maddness again:dohh: It would be nice to get a bfp before the hospital appointment but I'm not hopeful, perhaps that will make me calm down this month!:haha: I think its a good idea to start the ball rolling with the doc visit hun, its a horrible thought that we've got to go down that route but it certainly won't hurt to get some help and advice. I can let you know what they do to me, think of me as your guinea pig!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Funnily enough Toots, I only said that to OH last night :haha: I said I was going to see how you got on at your appointment and it should give us an idea of what to expect when we go (sorry, IF we need to go - need to have some PMA!) So hope you don't mind being a bit of a guinea pig?? :wacko:

Inkdchick, don't give up on this month! You could still catch that egg, it may just be going to come out a bit later :thumbup: On the subject of doctors, could you try another doctor or anything? Are you completely outside the criteria for things like IUI/IVF? x


----------



## inkdchick

yep completely out on our own as they said that im too old and my eggs will be no good, they are b*****ds they have all been so nasty and just reading from a bloody text book and we all know what that feels like especially over the age of 40 and there are so many women that have had children after 46 but apparantly they are rare cases according to them !!! i dont care tbh if it works it works if it dont then at least we have tried x


----------



## Toots3495

I don't mind being a guinea pig at all:haha: I hope they get straight down to buisness at that first appointment but I really don't know what to expect. So long as they don't creep up on me with large metal probing objects then I'll be ok:haha::haha:
Inkdchick, I think that is awful that you've got nowhere left to go just because you're 44. What is soy supposed to do? help with ovulation?


----------



## Toots3495

Inkdchick have you considered trying acupuncture. Thats had some good results.


----------



## inkdchick

the SI will help determine OV and release good healthy egggs and more than one apparantly at my age so i was hopeful but think that i may have taken it at the wrong time in my cycle coz the more i read about SI and when others have gotten their bfp they have all taken it at cd3 - 7 so i dont know whether to take it next cycle at that time and then another couple of months now after that at cd3 -7 and see if that works or whether to just give up if it dont at cd3-7 :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Large metal probing objects!! :rofl: Oh dear god, I hope you don't get that!

Inkdchick, I think it's disgusting that they just won't help you at all. Look at all these celebrities who have IVF and have babies way older than you are. It's really not fair that it seems that you can have babies whenever you like if you have loads of money and are famous :growlmad: Celine Dion has just had twin boys, it's in the news at the moment - she's something like 48!! x


----------



## inkdchick

yea but she has money i dont or we dont so its life isnt it those with loads get everything and those who dont get nothing, sorry for late reply just had a bath - umm nice long soak lol, dont worry your first appointment will be going oer things that you have tried and they will discuss all the tests that they will contemplate - no metal probbing objects :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how are we all feeling today?:flower:


----------



## windswept

Morning!

I am not feeling great to be honest - no sleep yesterday afternoon, no sleep through the night... So I have taken today off work and will try to relax and concentrate on getting myself better. Got new pains in my back and just generally feeling sorry for myself.

Hope everyone else is feeling okay? Mamadonna, how are you feeling today? Any let up on the bleeding? Is it actually bleeding, or still spotting? 

Even once you get your BFP the worrying isn't over ladies! Be warned.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi windswept, sorry to hear you're not feeling well:hugs: what are the docs actually doing for you, is it a case of take the antibiotics and go from there? Try a hot water bottle on your back, the heat may help ease the pain.


----------



## Bec27

Hi, I am new to BabyandBump, I am so glad having read your posts that I am not the only one this happens to! I had to have a small part of my cervix removed a few years ago and was worried this was causing things to 'fall out'! I too have been lying down after for a minimum of 15mins after- my husband shoves a pillow under me and waits on me hand and foot!!! This is my 3rd month TTC, good luck everyone x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi bec, how are you finding the whole ttc lark so far? Do you temp or use opk or is it a case of just seeing how you get on at the moment:thumbup:


----------



## Bec27

Hi Toots, I'm finding it a lot harder than I'd expected- emotionally. I kind of expected it to happen straight away and find the waiting and disappointment when a get a negative result really hard. I'm trying to chill out a bit but found that as soon as we actively started trying I just wanted it so much more. Do you feel like this? I've been using temp and calculating date trying every other day where possible. Problem is that my husband is putting himself under so much pressure that he can't always perform. I'm sure it's not just me who finds this happening- how long have you been TTC?


----------



## donna79

Morning all, Windswept a nice soak in the bath may help the backache?
feeling postive and upbeat today - not letting any thoughts of the :witch: getting me PMA and lots of it.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, glad to hear you're keeping the pma up! Where abouts are you in your cycle now Hun?
Bec, oh and I have been ttc for 20 months now. Like you I had absolutely no idea it would be such a nightmare! My oh feels the pressure of it all aswell, i sometimes feel guilty about having to get him to dtd after a really long day at work and he's totally exhausted! We've commented on here before about how the hell anybody gets pregnant by accident! Do you take any vits or supplements to aid conception?


----------



## windswept

Good plan Donna - I'm just out the bath now! Toots - yes, antibiotics - she said she'll keep me on them until the pain goes, which she reckoned could be up to the 12 week mark... I've to go back next week - again! And can't wait for the midwife appointment next Thursday!

Glad to hear of all of that PMA Donna! 

Bec - welcome!


----------



## Toots3495

Enjoy your bath windswept, hope you're putting lots of bubbles in it!


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Morning!
> 
> I am not feeling great to be honest - no sleep yesterday afternoon, no sleep through the night... So I have taken today off work and will try to relax and concentrate on getting myself better. Got new pains in my back and just generally feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling okay? Mamadonna, how are you feeling today? Any let up on the bleeding? Is it actually bleeding, or still spotting?
> 
> Even once you get your BFP the worrying isn't over ladies! Be warned.

morning windswept,its been quite heavy bleeding ysturday and today,no pain tho,i took a test this morning and the line is still there just very faint which i dont think is a good sign
i hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Toots and windswept. No Toots I'm taking folic acid but nothing else. I didn't realise there were supplements that could aid conception? 20 months is a very long time- have got my fingers crossed for you to get your BFP soon :)


----------



## Bec27

sorry to see you're feeling down mamadonna, hope things get better for you soon :)


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, sending you more :hugs: at least the test is still showing a line Hun. You must try and stay positive:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Windswept and Mamadonna, sorry to hear you're both still feeling rough. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Windswept, did you see my post about cranberry juice? May be worth giving that a try to see if it helps clear things up.

Toots, how you feeling today?

Good to hear you have the PMA Donna, hold onto it :thumbup:.

Welcome Bec!

:kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning nat, I'm good today thanks. Af has pretty much packed her bags so it's onwards and upwards! How's you today?


----------



## Nat0619

I'm ok, AF nearly gone for me too. Hoping that's the last time I see her for 9 months!! :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm hoping oh will be able to manage every other day, poor luv is so tired at the moment due to long working hours. I keep saying to him to just grin and bear it or close his eyes and think of england:rofl: If he can get me pregnant this cycle then at least he won't have to 'have a go in a cup' at the hospital:haha: that sound be incentive enough!


----------



## Nat0619

Yes I would imagine going in a cup isn't fun :nope: I have said to my OH about doing the 'every other day' method this month too. I may start with 'every 3 days' or so first, from when AF is gone, as I tend to ovulate late (about CD19/20 last few months) so will then go to 'every 2 days' from about CD12 or so. That's my plan anyway! 

You ovulate earlier don't you? x


----------



## donna79

10dpo - not long to wait now :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

How do you feel Donna? Any symptoms? x


----------



## Toots3495

I do ovulate fairly early nat, normally around cd11/12. Doesn't give oh long enough really to spread out dtd:haha: The year seems to be flying by and I'm sure it's cos I'm constantly looking ahead, ovulating and then wishing the days away during the 2ww! This month is going to be our month nat!:thumbup:
Donna, how many more days till af is due? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept did the bath help the pain in your back?


----------



## donna79

not much different form the other day really - both bbs tender to touch a few niggley crampy pains here and there stuffy nose on and off still .
:witch: due 1st Nov


----------



## Toots3495

Not long to go now then:happydance: hopefully we're going to get our next :bfp:
When are you planning on testing?


----------



## donna79

Gonna see if I can hold out till Saturday - hopefully there should be a defo yes or no by then :happydance:


----------



## Murdhuacha

Ok so I was reading through this thread and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with the falling out problem.

Sorry if this is going to be TMI but after some fun with my oh, it seems to fall out nearly as soon as my oh finishes. I've tried to stay in the same position, elevated my hips and legs but it still seems to happen, not as much but still some.

I noticed one of the woman on here mention she suffers from cystitis and has to pee right after, I'm the same but I've been holding it for as long as I can and that has now led to a flare up of cystitis :growlmad:

Why is this all so complicated? :cry:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi murdhuacha, it worried me when 'it fell out' but I was reassured by a lot of the ladies here. I gather the :spermy: get where they need to be pretty quick! Ttc has turned into a complicated process!


----------



## windswept

Murdhuacha - it was me that suffered from cystitis and the docs told me to pee straight after... Which is pretty much what I did - and it didn't do me any harm - look at my signature!

I had a nice soak, and then came home (had been in my other cottage) - so am lying in front of the fire with a duvet and my big fluffy pillows! My mother in law has told me not to leave the house again, and is going to bring me cranberry juice and tend to my dogs and ducks so I don't have to! (It can be handy having her live next door, I suppose!)

I am happy to hear all that positive mental attitude for this month's cycle, ladies! This IS your month!!!

Go get that sticky bean, girls!


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds so cosy windswept! I hope a days rest does you good:hugs: Can it be a bit tricky having your mum in law next door? As much as I love mine I don't think I could live next door to her!:wacko:


----------



## Murdhuacha

Thank you so much for the replies Toots and Windswept, your replies have reassured me. Oh and congratulations Windswept, thats great news.

Another thing, my :witch: is due on the 4th of Nov but I'm having stomach cramps (which I sometimes get with cystitis but these feel different) and my bbs are sensitive, well its really just my nipples which aren't ever really that sensitive. I'm wondering if its symptoms or if its just wishful thinking :blush:


----------



## windswept

The less said about the neighbours the better! It could be a lot worse... I could have a grandchild for them to dote over!!! THAT is going to be a big test! I'll never be rid of them.


----------



## windswept

Murdhuacha said:


> Thank you so much for the replies Toots and Windswept, your replies have reassured me. Oh and congratulations Windswept, thats great news.
> 
> Another thing, my :witch: is due on the 4th of Nov but I'm having stomach cramps (which I sometimes get with cystitis but these feel different) and my bbs are sensitive, well its really just my nipples which aren't ever really that sensitive. I'm wondering if its symptoms or if its just wishful thinking :blush:

Anything can be symptoms! I had normal AF type pains, irritability and skin break outs - I was sure she was on her way... I have to admit that apart from being hungry all the time, thirstier and having bouts of nausea, heartburn and headaches, I still wouldn't know I was pregnant... I would think I just had a horrible UTI.


----------



## Murdhuacha

Yeah I've been getting slight heartburn but nothing too bad, that could just be something to do with the spicy food I had the other day though lol. I've been peeing a lot more too, although once again I'm not sure of thats something to do with the cystitis because I've been drinking more water to try to flush it out.
This waiting around to test is horrible :(


----------



## Toots3495

windswept said:


> The less said about the neighbours the better! It could be a lot worse... I could have a grandchild for them to dote over!!! THAT is going to be a big test! I'll never be rid of them.

You must have the patients of a saint!


----------



## windswept

Toots3495 said:


> windswept said:
> 
> 
> The less said about the neighbours the better! It could be a lot worse... I could have a grandchild for them to dote over!!! THAT is going to be a big test! I'll never be rid of them.
> 
> You must have the patients of a saint!Click to expand...

Not always!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

I am not dissimilar to you Windswept with the MIL thing - OH's mom lives just down the road, same street as us! So I do wonder how much interfering there may be if we should have a child x


----------



## Toots3495

That's something I've wondered about nat. My oh mum lives about 10 mins drive away, I'd never cope having her as close as you and windswept! But i have often wondered if we end up with a little one how much 'input' we will receive!:haha:


----------



## Murdhuacha

My mother lives just around the corner and I know she's going to drive me crazy when a :baby: eventually comes along.


----------



## MrsMatt

MIL will be sticking her oar in no doubt :( Stepmum's never had kids... and Mr Matt's brother's Ex was not about when little one was very small.... so she never got the chance then.


----------



## windswept

I think the hardest times will be:

1. When I come home with baby to begin with - getting into a routine and needing my own space to learn the ropes and get to grips with it all. I have it in my head that she will be around constantly, when I will want peace and time to myself, with my little one.

2. Constantly being told how she did things with her three... She had Mr Windswept early in life (17) and her youngest late in life (he's 13 now) so she is always comparing the way she did things with them and will no doubt share her experiences with me!

3. Making my own Mum feel better about the fact that Granny Island is spending soooo much time around little one when poor Granny Mainland won't get to spend much time at all...

But, saying that - she's just phoned to ask if she can bring me a takeaway from town... So it can be helpful too!

I think it is inevitable that they will want to 'help' when the time comes - whether they are up the road or ten minutes away!


----------



## Nat0619

I worry about making sure my mommy will see :baby: enough and as much as OH's mom will. We live about half-hour drive from my parents. OH brought this house on his own only months before he met me and we do plan to move (partly to be more 'halfway' between both families and partly to a nicer area). But with the housing market as it is, he is in a fair bit of negative equity with this house and also banks are asking for millions of pounds deposits!!

The house is perfectly fine for us, enough room etc, but we will move when we can x


----------



## Murdhuacha

windswept said:


> I think it is inevitable that they will want to 'help' when the time comes - whether they are up the road or ten minutes away!

Definitely, my best friends MIL was all over her first baby. It was her first grandson and she couldn't get enough of him. She was there early in the morning and left late at night. He's 3 years old now.
She's just recently had a little girl, her MIL was there for the first week when she got home but my friend spoke to her and told her she would like some bonding time with her babygirl and she also wanted her children to spend time together so now she calls before visiting to make sure its ok.


----------



## windswept

It's going to be tough, Nat, to make sure my Mum sees enough of mine - she's already expressed that this is going to be a big issue for her when mine comes along (she doesn't know to expect her/him yet)... She lives a 3 hour ferry ride and a 6 hour drive away - so timely and costly for her to visit often. Plus, she's moved to an area away from the rest of my family, so when I go to visit I have to add an extra few days onto my trip - which isn't always possible. I should probably make the most of maternity leave and stay with her for a few weeks???


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept, whos that in your avatar?! Has someone had bubbas?


----------



## windswept

Yeah! That's my gorgeous girl, Spice with her litter of adorable puppy dogs! That was her wedding present to us - she gave birth 2 days after we got back from honeymoon! They are 7 months old now, and we kept a gorgeous little black girl - Whisp. We also have Sula, who is my bestest buddy, who has shared all my adult life with me and knows all my secrets! I love my girls!

Our area has an aging population, so our neighbours keep telling us to stop producing offspring with four legs and feathers (had 25 ducklings when the pups came along) - and to start repopulating the island!


----------



## windswept

That should have read 'four legs OR feathers' - we haven't created a new four legged duckling!


----------



## MrsMatt

if you had done though windswept.... you and hubby could retire to Barbados on the proceedings.... sipping "mocktails" now ur preggo of course ;)


----------



## windswept

What is your ginger fan club all about, Mrs Matt?!


----------



## MrsMatt

ahhh I am the privileged owner of a ginger hubby you see (colour of a crayola orange crayon) (and two ginger gerbils) and indeed SIL & BIL also varying shades of umber/fox so I am championing this often-maligned group of society with a Fan Club :)

Anyone with a ginger partner may join ;)


----------



## windswept

Yipee - that includes me - I own a ginger hubby too! Mr Windswept is as red as they come! Like a beacon! My brother's girlfriend is also about as ginger as you'll come across... My Dad jokes about all the ginger grandkids he's going to get!

But I believe it skips a generation :(


----------



## MrsMatt

oooh well feel free to squish in announcement of your membership on ur sig if it'll fit :)

We'll spread the word... once you've had ginger you never look back ;)
there must be other Bumpies here with ginger fellas! DH's Mum was adopted so we don't know how many gingers there are.... but he also inherited a very rare kidney condition from that side too!


----------



## windswept

I might well add that to my signature!

Since we are in the habit of sharing too much information on this forum, I don't feel daft admitting to you guys that when we were about 13, my friend and I challenged one another to find out if people with ginger hair had ginger pubic hairs!!! It's a running joke now!


----------



## MrsMatt

awwww that's funny LOL!!

Mr Matt does... for the record.


----------



## windswept

MrsMatt said:


> awwww that's funny LOL!!
> 
> Mr Matt does... for the record.

As does Mr Windswept!


----------



## MrsMatt

perhaps they are related???

Though Mr Matt's Bro already has a kid & is single.... and you have FAR more taste than that ;)

Long lost cousin perhaps on Mum's long lost biological side?? :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

You never know... Stranger things have happened!


----------



## MrsMatt

hehe it's a bit like assuming everyone on the Isle of Wight knows each other though ;)
It does amaze me time & again what a small world we live it though ;)


----------



## donna79

Morning all,
:rofl: four legged furry ducklings :rofl: I gather you had an attack of dyslexic fingers there Windswept, how are you feeling today??
On the MIL front unfortunatley you have to tell her that you and Mr W would like a few days to bond and get used to having :baby: here.
You tell everyone when they can visit and have their first cuddle - it's your baby !!


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how's everyone feeling today? Do we have any new updates? :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

nothing new from me,waiting to hear from my doc,still getting a positive pg test but that cud just be left overs of pg hormone


----------



## Toots3495

Has the bleeding stopped or decreased mamadonna?:flower:


----------



## mamadonna

its just starting to lighten up 2day,was a little heavy when i 1st got up but thats just stff thats gathered there thru the night


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone? I'm feeling ok. At that 'boring' time of the month I guess where nothing is going on :wacko: Don't expect to ovulate for a good while yet (has been CD19/20 last few months).

Mamadonna, it's surely a good sign that you are still getting positive pregnancy tests? And that the bleeding is slowing down? :thumbup:

Windswept, have you been drinking that cranberry juice? x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, unfortunately oh had a really bad day at work yesterday so was not in the mood to dtd! I was disappointed as I really wanted to have a good go as soon as af went but hey ho:shrug: Just want to get through ovulation and into the 2ww asap!
Mamadonna, I agree with nat, surely the positive test is a hopeful sign.


----------



## donna79

Hi, still the same over here just waiting.
mamadonna don't write things off just yet:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Never mind Toots, you're still very early in your cycle aren't you? CD7? Although I can understand you wanting to get down to it as you ovulate fairly early usually. I'm not so bothered yet, only CD5 and I probably won't ovulate until at least CD18 or so :wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

Not long to wait now Donna :thumbup: Any symptoms? x


----------



## donna79

Both bbs tender had a few cramps ,been very scatty last few days - so unlike me very level headed usually plus still little bloated too.
Not reading too much into them tho trying to keep calm not hope too much:flower:


----------



## Toots3495

Are you still feeling fairly relaxed Donna?


----------



## donna79

Suprisingly yeah I am just taking it day by day should make it to saturday :thumbup:


----------



## Murdhuacha

I have a Halloween thing to go to with some of the girls from work this weekend. The thing is I don't want to drink just in case the symptoms I've been showing are pg symptoms and not af symptoms. Saying that though, I don't want to get my hopes up either :nope:
Some of the symptoms I've been getting are

Sensitive nipples (mainly the left side) keep in mind I don't usually get this as an AF symptom.
Lower backache
Stomach cramps
Frequent urinating (since 8am I've been to the toilet 5 times already)
Headache (I rarely suffer with headaches so I'm kinda thrown with this one)
This morning I ate brekkie and soon after felt nauseated, it quickly went away though. It was a light breakfast, croissant, strawberry jam, orange juice and a natural yoghurt.

The thing is though if I say i'm not drinking they're going to get very suspicious, not that I drink much but when I'm out with the girls I always enjoy 2 or 3 glasses of wine, depending on how late we stay out, but if there's even aa tiniest chance there's a little :baby: on the way I don't want to risk any alcohol.

Ahhhhh :growlmad: help me please!!


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies

Firstly, Murdhuacha, I would go along and have a glass - sip it slowly and if anyone says anything say you have had a terrible headache and you don't want to make it worse. Make up something important you have to do in the morning! Your symptoms sound very promising - but just think how many women don't know they are pregnant and have a lot to drink and never harm their baby. I am not condoning drinking while you know you are pregnant, but at the moment you don't so to avoid the questioning I would participate in one just to keep them off your back!

Donna, not long to go - you seem very relaxed - well done!

Mamadonna - keep us posted. I am thinking of you a lot and really hope that everything works out okay. I am sure everything will be okay, but I know that won't help you just now. When is your scan???

I am feeling a bit better today - I managed to sleep for a full 6 hours without being woken up by my bladder! So, guessing the antibiotics are helping now, and I'm on the mend. Still peeing as much today though, and pain still there - but I am hopeful! About to make myself up a programme to keep me busy until the 12 week scan, try to stop thinking about it all!

Hope everyone is well today. Cx


----------



## mamadonna

my scan isnt till the 9th nov,just feel exhausted today bleeding seems to have slowed down and tests are still positive so we'll see,and thank you for showing your consern x


----------



## Murdhuacha

Thank you windswept, thats a good idea and yeah its true most people don't know and do all sorts of things in their first few weeks. My sister in law didn't know she was pregnant with her first child until she was a little over 5 months and she had been bungee jumping and swimming with sharks while on holiday. When she found out she worried about it up until the day she held him in her arms and the doctors told her he was a perfectly healthy baby. He's 10 years old now and loves climbing trees and jumping off, my brother told my sister in law it was her fault for bungee jumping when he was in her tummy, she gave him a taste for it. He's joking of course and she knows it and jokes with him saying he was the one that made her do it so really its his fault.

Mamadonna, I'm glad to hear you're still getting a positive on the test. Good luck with your scan on the 9th :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

What's in the programme windswept that gonna keep you occupied? Are you actually going to try your hand at the 4 legged duck breeding?!:haha:
Your dogs look so lovely, I'd love a dog but my oh reckons that 5 cats is enough to be going on with!


----------



## Toots3495

Murdhuacha, you could also have a glass of wine but say you can't drink to much as your on antibiotics for an ear infection or something.


----------



## donna79

I thought that was hilarious ( sorry Windswept ) could you imagine a 4 legged duckling :rofl: still making me giggle now !


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Have any of you taken a look at the video Live_in_Hope has posted on the Trying to Conceive forum? It shows the journey from conception to birth. Amazing :thumbup: I got quite emotional watching it :cry:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nat, I'll have a look at that when I get home.


----------



## windswept

Yes, Nat - it is incredible! Made me go all weak and emotional!

Mamadonna - so glad you sound a little more positive - I think I speak for everyone when I wish you every little bit of luck for your scan. I'm thinking of you. I am sure everything will be okay...

Toots - dogs are very hard work at times. Our youngest is obsessed with water, which is not so great when you live 3 m from the sea (getting tiresome having to dry her after she's been out for a 'quick pee''). But I wouldn't change them for the world.

Have been trying to put all my travel books on ebay (need to clear space for bubba, and know I'll never get to visit all those amazing places now) - but fecking vodafone dongle is being a nightmare. 

Seems I am 'leaking now' - sorry, TMI again! Hope that shifts itself pronto - not looking forward to having to go buy incontinence pads!


----------



## Nat0619

Just put a signature on, has it worked?!! :wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

Aha, I see it has :thumbup: (it doesn't show it as you type the message does it!) 

But I now want to change it, it will look better centred!! x


----------



## Toots3495

Well done nat! Its there!:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Toots, I'm so sorry, I've got your name wrong!! It's '95' not '85 :dohh:


----------



## Nat0619

Tried to centre it?? :shrug::wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry ladies, having a 'signature' afternoon! :wacko:

Does anyone know where I could find a 'Christmas countdown'?? x


----------



## inkdchick

yep hun click on mine and it will direct you xx


----------



## Toots3495

You're getting very fancy nat! How are you changing the colour of the writing? I wanted a big flashing 'it fell out' on my bottom like i've seen on other peoples but no idea how to do it! Think they are called blinkies?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sorry for gatecrashing- I have to say that this is one of my favourite threads to read though- it always makes me smile :haha:
On the subject of MILs, my OH is an only child so the responsibility of producing grandkids is squarely on our shoulders. Every time my MIL sees me, she asks me if there's any 'news'- it's driving me batty!! :wacko:
By the way I was wondering Windswept- how long did it take you to get your :bfp: (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Toots3495

Welcome waitin4astork, We always have a bit of a laugh on here. Its keeps spirits and pma up! I knew my mil would go on at me so we decided not to tell a soul that we are ttc, anything for a quiet life!:haha:


----------



## windswept

Hey waitin4astork - yeah, this is my favourite thread too! actually, sometimes i forget about other people reading it too, not just the 'it fell out crew'!

I was trying for 5 cycles - took my system a wee while to get the pill out of the system, but we got there by the fifth month. felt like a whole lot longer though, so i applaud and admire the ladies on here who have been trying for much longer.

MILs... who'd av 'em?!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah Toots, I wish I'd thought of keeping my mouth shut with my MIL!!
Lol Windswept, I bet you've all got a lot of stalkers reading this thread that you don't even realise ;) Hope you're feeling better and have been resting loads today x


----------



## windswept

Hmmm - maybe I should review some of my posts then! Hope Mr Windswept never comes on here!

Been sat on my backside all day... It's quite tiresome!

P.S - Jenny Renny was right for me... Lets hope she's accurate for you too!


----------



## Toots3495

You do forget that this is on the Internet and it's probably read by a lot of people! Kinda get caught up in our little crew!:haha:
Have you been ttc for long waitin4astork?


----------



## windswept

That's why I took my photo off my avatar... Seem to be giving up too much personal information!


----------



## Murdhuacha

Toots3495 said:


> Murdhuacha, you could also have a glass of wine but say you can't drink to much as your on antibiotics for an ear infection or something.

Another good idea, thank you Toots. Actually that might work because I do get cystitis and I'm just over a flare up so I can say I'm on antibiotics for that.

Thanks ladies, you're all so friendly and helpful in here. I can't talk to my oh he's away on business and we haven't told anybody else yet that we're ttc


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Windswept :) I'm encouraged that three of my readings say the same thing but trying very hard not to pin my hopes on it :blush: Glad to hear you're looking after yourself.

Toots- We're at the start of cycle #7 now. Before we started TTC, I told myself that there was no rush, if it took a year or longer that would be ok.....in practice, I'm like a crazy person with no patience whatsoever!!


----------



## mamadonna

morning ladies,how we all doing?
windswept hows you feeling?a lot better i hope xx

toots and nat where are you 2 in ur cycle,i feel like i'vetotally lost touch with you guys xx

welcome to all the newies good luck with ttc x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi Mamadonna, how are you doing this morning?


----------



## Bec27

Morning Mamadonna and Waitin4astork, how are you both today? Sorry to see you're feeling sad Mamadonna :(


----------



## mamadonna

not too bad thank you 

still tested positive this morning so not quite sure what to think,i just wish i could get some answers,gimme the tww any day


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Mamadonna this must be really tough for you :( It seems like everyone in this thread are great at giving support though x
Hi Bec :)


----------



## Bec27

Awh, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. You know if you go to the hospital there is a test they can do? My friend has m/c twice, both within 12 week period and they were able to tell her what was happening. Might be worth thinking about just to put your mind at rest. Positive is a good sign so try to stay positive (easier said than done I'm sure)- I would go to the hosp. F'xd x x x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks girls i've got a scan booked on the 9th nov just gotta wait till then,unless anything else happens in between,doc never mentioned anything about a test might have to look in2 that


----------



## Bec27

My friend didn't bother with the doc- she just went straight to A&E both times. They were able to test some hormone level or something and it could detect m/c. The 9th is a while to wait, I would look into it x


----------



## mamadonna

i wish i had just went to a&e,but still testing pos must be a good sign i guess,i thought my doc of taken bloods cos thats a way detecting hormone levels


----------



## donna79

Morning all, how are we today?
Mamadonna big :hugs: to you


----------



## Bec27

Yes your doc could have done that so maybe they weren't that worried. You can bleed and still be pg so hold on to that but if the wait gets unbearable or you'e stressing too much it wouldn't hurt to go bk and ask for test or go to hosp. Did you have bad cramps as well as bleeding? (If you don't mind me asking x)


----------



## mamadonna

dont mind you asking at all

i had no pain at all maybe some mild aches but thats all


----------



## Bec27

I think that could be a good sign, stay as positive as you can x

Morning Donna :)


----------



## donna79

Morning Bec :flower:
:hugs: to all


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how is everybody today? 
Mamadonna I so pleased to hear you are still getting a positive. I'm thinking of you hun:hugs: I am cd8 today. I normally ovulate cd11/12ish. Actually got the ball rolling last night, dtd! I don't seem to get very long to get much :sex: between finishing af and ovulation. We'll have to go at it like rabbits this weekend:rofl:
Donna are you still planning on testing tomorrow?
Windswept is the pain easing off?


----------



## donna79

Morning Toots tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Good morning ladies, how is everybody today?
> Mamadonna I so pleased to hear you are still getting a positive. I'm thinking of you hun:hugs: I am cd8 today. I normally ovulate cd11/12ish. Actually got the ball rolling last night, dtd! I don't seem to get very long to get much :sex: between finishing af and ovulation. We'll have to go at it like rabbits this weekend:rofl:
> Donna are you still planning on testing tomorrow?
> Windswept is the pain easing off?

time to get busy:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Do you reckon you could actually hold out till Sunday Donna!


----------



## donna79

Don't think this is my month so will hold off as long as I can - PMA still here tho not given up just trying to be sensible :laugh2:


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies!

Mamadonna - that test might be worth thinking about, but the more I think about it, the more sure I am you are okay... Though that is not going to put your mind at ease. It's such a worry, eh? Bec is right - if the docs thought there was a problem they'd have done that test... 

Donna - I'll be checking your progress over the weekend - keep us posted!

Toots - hope you have nothing else planned this weekend, except some loving with your other half?!

Well, I slept through from about 12.30 am until 7 am... And when I got up for the loo at 7 am it didn't hurt! I am back to the normal feeling now, but that is big progress for me! I decided to take today off too - that will give me the weekend to recover fully (I hope). It is a wild day here - torrential rain and 50 mph winds - so a good day to sit by the fire again.

At long last, I have the pregnancy symptom that everyone else seems to get straight away! My boobies are bigger, they have blue veins and are heavier. I feel them when I run down the stairs (I've never been aware of them before!!!) - not overly painful, but uncomfortable. Woopee... They might actually grow now... They have been the same size since I was 12!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance: big boobs windswept!:happydance: I'm hoping mine will expand eventually as well:haha:
The rest has obviously done you some good so I reckon it's a good idea to have taken today off. Hope that you are now fully recovered:hugs: When's your next doc appointment?
We have our niece staying with us tonight and I'm working tomorrow morning so I'm hoping to get a lot of :sex: in late Saturday and Sunday, problem is talking oh into it:haha:


----------



## windswept

Not sure if you have seen this thread Mamadonna, but hopefully it will put your mind at ease a little... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...45-have-any-you-had-period-like-bleeding.html

There are loads more on that subject on the first tri forum...


----------



## windswept

I'll make an appointment for next Mon/Tues - got my midwife appointment next Thursday!!!

I think you should wine and dine Mr Toots, get all romantic and whisk him off to bed early tomorrow night! Mr Windswept is coming home tonight, and I have the opposite problem... I have lost my sex drive entirely (the constant needing to pee sensation doesn't help) and he'll be all randy 'cause he'll have missed me! And, I'll be highly attractive and he won't be able to keep his hands off me... 'Cause of my new big boobies!!!


----------



## Toots3495

You'll have to hit his bits with a cold spoon windswept, that'll sort him out!:haha:
I look forward to hearing your updates from doc and your first midwife appointment will be so exciting!:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Not sure if you have seen this thread Mamadonna, but hopefully it will put your mind at ease a little... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...45-have-any-you-had-period-like-bleeding.html
> 
> There are loads more on that subject on the first tri forum...

thank you i've just had a look,good to see others have been thru it and have lovely healthy babies


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Big boobies eh Windswept :winkwink: Made me laugh how you were on about Mr Windswept being randy :rofl: Glad you're feeling better.

Mamadonna, keep the pma. Still getting positive tests surely means all is well :thumbup:

Toots, lots of action this weekend then? :winkwink:

Donna79, you keep the pma too, it's all good until :witch: shows.

Welcome Waitin4astork. I too forgot that other ladies are probably watching what we are saying on here :dohh: I love this thread. Girls, can you believe we only started this entire thread in early October - I feel like I've known you ladies on here forever :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning nat, it's amazing how much chat and getting to know each other we've done in such a short space of time! I love this thread to! I think it's lovely that we have a laugh and also chat about other things as well as ttc.
My game plan this weekend is lots of :sex: can't dtd tonight as we have our niece staying over so I'll be getting on with the job in hand from tomorrow! God help mr toots!:haha:


----------



## donna79

Bless ... Mr Toots will need a week off to rest once you've finished wi him and Mr Windswept will be taking a trip to A&E with his ice pack !!!!! :rofl:
Fun packed weekend to be had I see :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl: 
I think mr toots actually looks forward to the 2ww cos I leave him alone!


----------



## windswept

mamadonna said:


> thank you i've just had a look,good to see others have been thru it and have lovely healthy babies

I love your signature - that's the attitude! Cx


----------



## Murdhuacha

I'm also loving the signature mamadonna :hugs: 

I've just come home from work early because my workmate ordered a salmon sandwich for lunch and the smell made me vomit, my tummy had been feeling a little queasy when i looked at my own lunch but as soon as i got a whiff of the salmon i had to grab my bin because i knew i wasn't going to make it. I felt terrible lol but he wasn't put off his food and assured me it was ok. I made some excuse about a tummy bug and said i was going to go early. Oh the shame :nope: lol


----------



## mamadonna

Murdhuacha said:


> I'm also loving the signature mamadonna :hugs:
> 
> I've just come home from work early because my workmate ordered a salmon sandwich for lunch and the smell made me vomit, my tummy had been feeling a little queasy when i looked at my own lunch but as soon as i got a whiff of the salmon i had to grab my bin because i knew i wasn't going to make it. I felt terrible lol but he wasn't put off his food and assured me it was ok. I made some excuse about a tummy bug and said i was going to go early. Oh the shame :nope: lol

lets hope this vomiting is a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## Giftmum

Murd,
Thats a good sigh.
BFP for you!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Murd, that sounds optimistic :happydance:
Thanks for the welcome Nat- I think you guys in this thread are awesome :thumbup:
Toots and Windswept- I can't cope with boobs that are loads bigger than they are now- I'd topple over lol. All the women in our family seem to be very well blessed in the boob department :blush: Even OH would struggle I think lol :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

That does sound promising Murd! Keep us posted. What stage of your cycle are you at?

I've just put a question on ttc on whether anyone has tried acupuncture, or know anyone who has, and got pregnant after it. I had reiki last night (I have a session about once a month or so, just for relaxation really) and my reiki practitioner mentioned acupuncture when I told her I'd been ttc and was a bit concerned. She said she knew of a good few women who had it after ttc for a good while and fell pregnant soon after it. Have any of you ladies tried it or know of any success stories? x


----------



## Toots3495

:bfp: ahead for murd me thinks!!
Nat, I saw a story in the paper a while back about a lady who had tried for ages to get pregnant and was about to start ivf. A friend said she should try acupuncture and she was pregnant after 3 sessions! Apparently it helps to increase the blood flow to the uterus etc.
Hope everyone is having a good day. Yipee it's Friday!!:happydance:


----------



## Bec27

Hope you're feeling better Murdhuacha, sure you probably don't mind being sick if it means you get a BFP this month! I'd happily feel crap if it meant I had a little bubba on the way (I say that now- watch this space!!) Hope everyone else is good today :)


----------



## Nat0619

I may well try acupuncture then. Maybe in the new year though. I will still go to docs too to check everything out. My reiki practitioner said she can always pick up on medical issues, ie can always pick up endo, ovary problems etc, and she said she can feel no issues with me, everything seems fine inside :thumbup:

But obviously if nothing has happened by new year, I will get my bloods done etc and speak to docs, and obviously check out OH's :spermy: too.

She did my angel cards at the end of the session and the last one to come out was 'blessings', which she said means "there is something you have been asking for again and again, this card shows that your angels are listening and are working to make it happen and it will come soon" :thumbup: Well that can only be one thing - a :baby:! x


----------



## Toots3495

That's a lovely thing to hear nat. I hope it's right:baby: it's a horrible thought isn't it having to go down the medical route. I think I'm more stressed about it than I realise cos oh says I've been talking a lot in my sleep, I tend to do that if I'm stressed, plus I've been having lots of dreams. He said the other night I was blowing bubbles! How attractive that must have looked:rofl:


----------



## Nat0619

:rofl: oh that is funny!

I'm still dreaming a fair bit. Dreamt something about me and OH living in a house with crocodiles outside the other night! But we weren't scared of them for some reason :wacko: The past couple of nights I've had 'theme park' dreams - where me and OH are on some kind of ride :shrug: Does this signify an 'emotional rollercoaster'??

But it's not unusual for me to dream a lot, do it all the team and always dream in vivid colour too x


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry, meant 'all the time'! See, I'm proofreading myself already :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

waitin4astork, welcome hun you fit right in here , fantastic sense of humour lol
i wouldnt want bigger boobs than i have already either and i quite like my face the way it is and not flat ( bigger bbs flat face if you get my meaning )!.
How is everyone today xx


----------



## windswept

All well in the wonderful world of the windswepts. Had a very windswept day, as there are gales up here... And, I was allowed out of the house to walk my doggies - twice! Have now been ushered up to have a lie down 'cause I must be tired', which is Mr Windswept's speak for 'cause there's footie on'.

Told the inlaws last night - pretty underwhelming response to be honest and I was glad that I wasn't building the excitement up for telling them... 

Any news Donna???

How are things Mamadonna?

What's everyone else up to? Busy weekend Toots?!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girls, how's everyones weekend going? I've been fairly busy, worked today and I've got to go to sister in laws surprise 30th birthday party tomorrow. Windswept, I thought the in laws would have been over the moon Hun! When are you telling your mum?


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> All well in the wonderful world of the windswepts. Had a very windswept day, as there are gales up here... And, I was allowed out of the house to walk my doggies - twice! Have now been ushered up to have a lie down 'cause I must be tired', which is Mr Windswept's speak for 'cause there's footie on'.
> 
> Told the inlaws last night - pretty underwhelming response to be honest and I was glad that I wasn't building the excitement up for telling them...
> 
> Any news Donna???
> 
> How are things Mamadonna?
> 
> What's everyone else up to? Busy weekend Toots?!
> 
> Cx

things looking good at my end.i did a digital this morning(was nearly sick with worry while i was waiting)hardest 3 mins of my life!!it read pregnant 1 2 was hoping it was gonna read 2 3 but i'm not complaining i'm sure if anything had gone wrong the pg hormone would be gone by now and certainly wouldnt be detected on a digital


----------



## Waitin4astork

Huge congrats mamadonna :happydance:
Windswept- why weren't your in laws more enthusiastic?! I hope it didn't disappoint you too much.
Thanks Inkdchick- you guys have a wicked sense of humour too, which is probably why I like you so much! :haha:
I'm on my last day of AF today so I'm getting ready to roll again :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

thankyou waitin4astork and good luck for this month

has every1 enjoyed there extra hr this morning,1 was still wide awake @7 i didnt get to sleep till probably around 3(altho i did go to bed around 12)!dh decided he was gonna be a rockstar on guitar hero last nite,all aided along with jack daniels,its lovley sitting here with no hangover,looking forward to dh getting outta bed,no sympothy all self inflicted!:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, typical man :haha:
I've been up since 7.30am and my OH is still in bed! Thought I'd come on here and use it as an opportunity to say good morning to you all :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

yes i like to come on here when i havent got my children looking over my shoulder having a neb


----------



## Murdhuacha

Morning ladies, how is everyone this cold rainy morning? 
Does anybody have any halloween plans?

Mamadonna I'm so glad to hear that :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies

So, so glad to hear your news Mamadonna - I hope that has reassured you.

It is a beautiful day here, so Mr Windswept and I will be taking doggies for a nice long walk... 

Inlaws weren't disappointed, but just didn't react as i hoped... Didn't even get out their seats for a congratulatory cuddle. She phoned down last night and said she was shocked... I had told her about getting tests, so she wasn't expecting to hear it! They are, of course, delighted. FiL knew though - he had guessed when I was doing as I was told last week and staying indoors... Normally I would rebel and not let anyone do anything for me, but he was allowed to bring me in coal and see to my ducks, etc.

I told my Mum on Thursday - she was so over the moon for me, but I could tell she is disappointed that I am so far away and she won't be as big a part of the little one's life as I was my granny's. I feel sorry for her, but will make sure she is included as much as possible...

Right, Donna - where are you, I came on to see if you had any news to share!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Mamadonna, great news that all is still well :happydance: Hopefully now the scan you have on 9th will be complete reassurance that little bean is sticking around :thumbup:

Windswept, glad to hear all is well with you too.

Donna, any news?

Nothing happening with me girls, I'm CD8 so in that 'nothing' part of my cycle really where AF is all gone but ov is still a bit away yet. Will be using CBFM but it not asking for tests just yet x


----------



## Nat0619

Meant to say ladies:

:devil: HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! :witch:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girlies, everyone enjoying Halloween? Anyone go trick or treating?:haha:
Mamadonna that is fab news! You've got a determined little bean there:thumbup:
Hope everyone is well, speak to you all tomorrow:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, great news Mamadonna, very happy for you :)

I'm 4/5 DPO and desperately trying to stop myself SS but failing miserably!! Feeling fairly positive though which is good- optomistic but skeptical at the same time!! (A complete contradiction I know!)

Going back to work tomorrow so hopefully that'll help the days pass more quickly till I can either POAS or get AF.

Good luck to everyone still TTC and to the expecting too :)


----------



## butterfly80

hi thought I would comment about the "falling out worry" I am so glad that someone asked about this as I have been so worried about it. It got to the point that after we baby danced (and I had done air cycling with my legs in the air then laid there for 30 minutes) I didn't go to the loo :loo: for as long as I could manage (believe me I was DESPERATE by the time I could go) and I walked round crossing my legs!!!!. As you can imagine this at times was quite difficult especially when trying to walk down the stairs!!! This made me laugh and husband laugh which made it worst then this made me upset and shout at him to shut up then made me laugh again... oh the fun of it 

phew at least I don't have to do this anymore


:dust:


----------



## inkdchick

i dont really get that falling out thing only when ov is over and im shut for business lol, wish you all the best when you test hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

Waitin4astork said:


> Huge congrats mamadonna :happydance:
> Windswept- why weren't your in laws more enthusiastic?! I hope it didn't disappoint you too much.
> Thanks Inkdchick- you guys have a wicked sense of humour too, which is probably why I like you so much! :haha:
> I'm on my last day of AF today so I'm getting ready to roll again :happydance:

Aww hun well we have to have a sense of humour if not we'd all cry as this is the hardest job in the world but we have a great friends base on here to make that job easier and of course a lot more fun. good luck hun we are all in it with you xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Buon giorno ( good morning) Toots how the devil are you on this fine November morning.
I had no little ghost or witches last night - gutted - oh well more chocolate for me :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody feeling today? Everybody have a nice weekend? :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

it was ok didnt really do much which is always nice. Although i am gagging to find out what these niggling pains are down at ov area on both sides. I am however 7 days away from period date so it cant be anything to do with OV as i ov'd on cd12 this month , just hope its nothing sinister and that period will show up as normal but has anyone else had this ?
Did you have a good weekend Toots


----------



## Murdhuacha

Morning :D how was everybodys Halloween? 

Well I caved and done a test yesterday it was BFN :nope: but I tested early and the test I used says to test at least one day after your AF is due, guess I should have read that before I bought it lol.


----------



## inkdchick

we've all done it we just wanna know you may need to get another one now tho and do it a day before af lol bless good luck tho xx


----------



## Murdhuacha

Yeah I knew I should have waited even as I done it I knew I shouldn't be doing it lol. 
I'm going to get some more today, I might try a different brand this time.


----------



## inkdchick

if you are in the uk try and get the first response as apparantly they are good and with those i think you can test up to 5 days before your af is due .
Like i said we have all dont it , when you got to know you got to know :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

It is a lovely November morning inkdchick, beautiful blue sky. We didn't have many kids trick or treating either, all the more sweets for us!


----------



## Toots3495

Are you feeling positive inkdchick? 
Murd, never mind about the bfn cos it's super early. How are you feeling?
I had a nice weekend, over way to quick! Dtd every other day so I'm hoping it works this time.


----------



## inkdchick

hee hee oh yea , Oh hubby bought them smarties and im not keen but its chocolate so what the hell :rofl: !!!


----------



## Murdhuacha

Yes thank you Inkdchick, I'll get a first response and try that. My date for testing is November 5th so I'm going to try to hold out until then but I think I'll get the first response as its supposed to be more sensitive.


----------



## Toots3495

Chocolate is chocolate at the end of the day, I'll eat it however it comes!


----------



## windswept

Morning Ladies

A lovely morning here too. We never had any guisers - but we weren't expecting any so we didn't have any goodies in anyway!!

I am feeling a tad better, though not as good as I was yesterday. Didn't get any sleep last night, which didn't help. Am back at work, hoping the day is going to fly by... And this week... And the next month... So that I can get out of this first trimester horrible phase! 

I am really growing - not sure if it is as I am eating more to stop the hunger or if the baby is actually growing. A thought occurred to me this morning about the size I am now... Maybe there's more than one baby in there!! I'll remove that thought from my head now that I've let it out!! Boobies are definitely bigger even than the other day, feeling very curvaceous! Only symptoms I am having are hunger, heartburn and slight queasiness if I am hungry.

Where is Donna?!

I second Inkdchick's comment about the FRER tests - definitely the best. But don't be too disappointed if nothing at this stage, my line was super faint when I got a positive at 3 days before AF... Did you get away with sipping wine on Saturday?!


----------



## Murdhuacha

Toots3495 said:


> Are you feeling positive inkdchick?
> Murd, never mind about the bfn cos it's super early. How are you feeling?
> I had a nice weekend, over way to quick! Dtd every other day so I'm hoping it works this time.

Yeah I know I shouldn't have done it but in a way I'm glad I did, at least now if I get a BFN my hopes aren't as high as they would have been. If that makes sense, not having a negative attitude or anything just a realistic one. 

I'm still feeling kind of off actually, I went out with the girls last night didn't drink though, I used the antibiotic excuse and it wasn't too bad because one of the other girls is actually on antibiotics for a chest infection so she wasn't drinking either. 

I've been getting heartburn and headaches a lot, I rarely get headaches so thats kinda strange, I'm still peeing at least once an hour lol, the sickness isn't too bad now but the sore bbs are still there and stomach cramps although they're really dull right now.

Ok I'm going to shut up now lol, how are you lovely ladies?


----------



## inkdchick

Toots3495 said:


> Are you feeling positive inkdchick?
> Murd, never mind about the bfn cos it's super early. How are you feeling?
> I had a nice weekend, over way to quick! Dtd every other day so I'm hoping it works this time.

well i dont know really havent really thought about it i just know that my af is due in 7 days and thats it these niggly pains started last night late so i dont know not thinking about it really and not holding out much hope although ive never had this before weird ! but hey,
how about you are you feeling positive about this month !


----------



## Murdhuacha

windswept said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> A lovely morning here too. We never had any guisers - but we weren't expecting any so we didn't have any goodies in anyway!!
> 
> I am feeling a tad better, though not as good as I was yesterday. Didn't get any sleep last night, which didn't help. Am back at work, hoping the day is going to fly by... And this week... And the next month... So that I can get out of this first trimester horrible phase!
> 
> I am really growing - not sure if it is as I am eating more to stop the hunger or if the baby is actually growing. A thought occurred to me this morning about the size I am now... Maybe there's more than one baby in there!! I'll remove that thought from my head now that I've let it out!! Boobies are definitely bigger even than the other day, feeling very curvaceous! Only symptoms I am having are hunger, heartburn and slight queasiness if I am hungry.
> 
> Where is Donna?!
> 
> I second Inkdchick's comment about the FRER tests - definitely the best. But don't be too disappointed if nothing at this stage, my line was super faint when I got a positive at 3 days before AF... Did you get away with sipping wine on Saturday?!

Poor you not getting any sleep :( hopefully you have a nice rest when you get home from work.

Oh wow, how exciting at the thought of more than one baby in there. I'd love twins, my friend has twin boys and they're the cutest little things ever.

Thank you, I'll get that when I'm out later today. No the Saturday night was rearranged to last night instead. I didn't drink, I really didn't feel like it though but they didn't question me too much because there was another girl there on antibiotics and she couldn't drink so they just accepted my excuse lol.


----------



## Toots3495

Just imagine if you have got 2 in there windswept:haha::baby::baby:
Murd, the peeing every hour is a positive sign! 
Well inkdchick I'm going to try and take it as it comes this month, I'm saying that now but wait till the 2ww:haha: I don't feel particularly hopeful but maybe I'll get a nice surprise! Think I'm about to ovulate so I'll have to pester oh, want to try everyday during ovulation:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

Morning Windswept aww hun i hope you feel better soon but so good that you dont have many horrid symtoms tho, i havent seen Donna on here in a while ! xx
Murdhuacha i really wish you all the best when you test again sooo exciting xx


----------



## windswept

I think if I have got two in there Mr Windswept would happily give one to one of you lovely ladies! He's really scared about twins - whereas, I'd be over the moon. I'll not think too much about it - but I would like some explanation to why my belly has grown so much at this early stage!

I am liking all the positivity on here this morning!


----------



## donna79

Hello all and good morning - yes I am still alive just - been poorly all w/end have cyst in left bb that is infected ( hence two tender bbs last few weeks ) feel crap.
Did test yesterday BFN not too suprised tho.


----------



## Toots3495

Maybe that would explain why youve been feeling so poorly windswept, am I right in thinking that ladies expecting twins get stronger symptoms very early on?


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds painful Donna. Are you feeling any better today? How long till af is due now?


----------



## inkdchick

well if it is two hun you will be the one shot got the lot Mamma !! :rofl: how exciting oooh you will have to let us kow when you have your scan it will show lol.

I dont know if im positive thinking tbh im just not thinking about it at all, am off to rome again on friday so that will take my mind of it , off to see my inlaws so brushing up on more italian this week so hard !!!, i know a fair amount but its the slang and roman slang i cant get the hang off and i'e got to learn it as my inlaws know no english and we are moving back to there in around two years so got to get my skates on lol.
So no not thinking about it and i got 7 days to go.
Just looking out for all you lovely ladies thats enough for me as really ive given up as i really dont think its gonna happen so that why im not thinking


----------



## inkdchick

aww donna thats sounds really painful, really hope that you start to feel better soon hun xx


----------



## windswept

Owch - poor Donna... Are you feeling any better now?

Inkdchick - it's a good idea to divert your attention - sounds like learning Italian will be enough to keep your mind off it!


----------



## donna79

It is right on the bloody side my arm catches it every time I move - Haha idea don't move !!!!!!!!!!! Antibiotics should start to kick in now been on them since Sat morning.
AF due today.
Right that's my whinging over with - Wow Windswept twins ??? amazing would love twins.


----------



## windswept

I shouldn't have said anything - I doubt it is - it'll just be me getting fat! My tummy is normally flat, so it's strange to see it flubbering about as much, I am just making (very appealing) excuses for it! 

That sounds horrible. Hope the pills kick in very soon!


----------



## mamadonna

morning every1,hope you all had a nice weekend.

i had shooting pains inkdchick around a week after ov so here's hoping its a good sign for you :thumbup:

sorry u've had an uncomfortable weekend donna,hope it all gets better soon,fingers crossed af stays away :thumbup:

wow windswept twins would be fab,:baby::baby:

afm i'm feeling ok,just wanting this week to be over with so i can go for my scan,didnt test this morning,thought i'd leave it a few days(never in my life have i spent so much on pg tests)


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Ladies :flower:

Well it's my last week as a 'lady of leisure' - start my job on Wednesday. Probably going to get a bit nervous tomorrow or Wednesday morning :wacko:

We did have some little Hallowe'eners to the door, about 4 lots of them! So we opened a big tin of Quality Street we had in for Christmas and they had some of those (plus we had a few too!) Still got a big tin of Roses upstairs ready for Christmas anyway.

Twins eh Windswept :baby::baby:! That would be sooo cute. I take it you won't have a scan until about 12 weeks?

Donna, sorry you're feeling poorly, hope you feel better soon :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

good luck with the new job nat

we had loads of halloweeners,ran out of sweets in the end


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Nat, enjoy your last couple of days off. Good luck for Wednesday, you'll be absolutely fine!:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

thanks - at least I no the sore bb wasn't from me having the occasional prod :blush: !!


----------



## inkdchick

well done hun good luck with the new job :wohoo:
Mamadonna, i wish it was easier to learn, i know only so much and even tho i live with an italian he doesnt talk in it to me very often - lol its a good job too as i wouldnt know half of it lol x


----------



## mamadonna

my aunt married a spaniard about 30 yrs ago,she speaks better spanish than english lol...i think thats because my uncle spoke to her in spanish a lot


----------



## Toots3495

Hi mamadonna, hows things with you?


----------



## mamadonna

i ok thanks toots,done another digi 2day but its still saying 1 2 weeks i thought i might of gone to 2 3 wks by now :shrug:

hows you?


----------



## Toots3495

The main thing is that its still showing positive:thumbup:
I'm ok thanks hun, got a positive on the opt which is great as we dtd saturday and this morning. Hoping to have another go tomorrow! With any luck the tadpoles will catch the egg:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

good luck toots:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks mamadonna, I hope this is our month!


----------



## mamadonna

lots of :dust: your way


----------



## Waitin4astork

Good luck Toots :)
I should be feeling happy today as the :witch: has left the building! However, my frenemy had her baby today and after seeing the pics, I feel like I've been punched in the stomach. It makes me feel scared that I will never get my turn :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

aawww hun your time will come i'm sure you need to build up that pma:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs::kiss: Your time will come stork. totally understand how you feel tho, its tough seeing other people in close proximity having a baby when youre ttc.
Whats your game plan this cycle?:happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Well, I'm still using my CBFM. Have also invested this time around in some Conceive Plus and baby aspirin. Evening Primrose is on standby if unsuccessful this cycle!
I never thought I'd have such an arsenal of products to help me get pregnant :blush:


----------



## Toots3495

Same here stork! If you shake me I'd rattle cos of all the bloody vits I'm taking! Also drinking green tea, grapefruit juice and pineapple juice. Theres no end to the things we girls try:haha: When do you think you'll ovulate?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi again ladies

Toots, good luck hun for this month's ov :thumbup:

Waitin4astork, keep the pma! A new month is just beginning with another chance for you :happydance:

Is anyone watching 'The Little House' on ITV, just finishing now? About a very weird MIL taking over when a :baby: is born. Windswept in particular, you may be best NOT to watch it! :haha:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, nat I did watch little house last night, just imagine a mil like that! How's everything with you? 
Windswept and mamadonna, how are our pregnant ladies doing?
Donna, anything new?
Stork, are you feeling any better today?
I didn't manage to dtd last night:growlmad: but at least we did in the morning so that's a plus. Hoping to have another go tonight and tomorrow! Got a clear line on opt yesterday teatime so I'm in the right time bracket:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Toots- feeling a lot better today thanks. OH and I DTD last night (first time this cycle) so he could 'get back into the routine' lol. That started me getting excited for O time again :happydance: Reckon it should happen around next Mon/Tues, so plenty of time for OH to get into his routine :winkwink: Hope you have fun tonight and tomorrow!!

Thanks Nat. I know I'm getting too uptight- wish someone could wave a magic wand and get me to relax!! :blush:


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies

Yes, I was watching the wicked mother in law on the telly last night... Whole thing was enough to put me off!

I am massive today - bloated and very large. Going to have to go shopping for bigger clothes! Have had to start using bio-oil, as stretch marks already appearing on boobies!

New symptom which I have had all along and never put it down to pregnancy... Restless leg syndrome - my legs just will not relax, they want to move and the muscles to be stretched constantly... Really hard when I am sat in a quiet office with men who just think I am crazy when I get up to do a wee dance every now and then! Turns out it is something that gets worse in pregnancy - though not normally until 3rd tri... I have had it for as long as I can remember, but intermittently.

Glad to hear everyone seems to be at it! I'm thinking this month will be a good month for positives in the 'it fell out crew'! How are things Mamadonna? When did you start to feel you were putting on weight with your five?

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Are you a fairly small framed person windswept? Just wonder if that's why you are noticing the weight gain cos it seems early doesn't it?


----------



## windswept

It really is early, I wouldn't say that I am small framed - I have big bones - but I did have a flat tummy. I think the top I am wearing today makes it seem bigger, as it is a wrap around one which ties under my chest, and the belly is sticking out underneath!

I started eating a lot early on, but haven't been so bad lately - but it might just be extra fat... I daresay it is. There is a definite bump under my belly button though - I can feel it when I lie on my tummy (so quickly turn over)! It's teeny though.


----------



## doggy121

hi everyone! ive read up on this subject a bit lately and it app melts with your body heat hence it falling out after a short while, and it will reach its destination regardless of what you do, i've tried them all b4 this, but i still wonnt get up for at least 30mins after, i want to give them the best chance possible!


----------



## Toots3495

It must be so exciting watching everything change. A little bump already, so cute!:happydance: has mr windswept noticed the changes in you yet?


----------



## windswept

I should have said I am a size 10-12.

Mr Windswept laughed at me at the weekend when I flashed my boobs and said 'look, they've grown!'... He said it was hard to tell since he's not allowed anywhere near them now that they are all tender! He hasn't commented on my bloat, as he knows he'll get a skelp if he says I am fat - as he read that bubba is the size of a grape, and doesn't quite get the fact that there's lots of fluids in there keeping her cosy! But he has dared to mention the spots that have broken out over my face, chest and back.

I keep finding my hand resting on my tummy... I'm going to give the game away!


----------



## Toots3495

Has everything more or less settled down now? Pain gone etc? If you're developing a big set of boobies then that might be you're give away!:haha:


----------



## windswept

Yeah - there is no denying that I am pregnant! 

The pain has gone, but the need to pee hasn't - which is to be expected. I have another doctor appointment today, and will see the midwife on Thursday... Think I know the midwife I'll get, so will ask her very nicely if I can get an earlier scan as I had such pains, but I don't think I need it for reassurance now!

So, when is AF due for you this month Toots? I think you should all get a ticker so that I can keep track!


----------



## mamadonna

morning everyone ,i'm off back to work today:cry:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Windswept, it's great to hear all of your symptoms :thumbup: So glad it's all going well.

Mamasdonna, all ok with you?

Anyone heard from Donna?

Waitin4astork, we may ov around the same time :happydance: If my cycle is a similar length to the last few, I should ov around midweek next week I reckon. I did my first test though on CBFM this morning (CD10 today) and it's 'high'. But the thing that's bothering me is that there is a faint LH line again, which is what I had ALL last month. I'm getting worried now that I have some kind of hormone problem :cry: Or am I just reading too much into the lines on the sticks and should I just see how it goes this month and if I hit peak? AF came when I expected her last month, even though I didn't get a peak, and it was normal flow for what it always is, so no problems suggested there :shrug:

Why do our bodies act all weird? :wacko:


----------



## windswept

Hey Mama - how are you feeling?


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Morning all, nat I did watch little house last night, just imagine a mil like that! How's everything with you?
> Windswept and mamadonna, how are our pregnant ladies doing?
> Donna, anything new?
> Stork, are you feeling any better today?
> I didn't manage to dtd last night:growlmad: but at least we did in the morning so that's a plus. Hoping to have another go tonight and tomorrow! Got a clear line on opt yesterday teatime so I'm in the right time bracket:thumbup:

i'm doing good thank you,fingers crossed for you toots:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Hey Mama - how are you feeling?

i'm feeling good little crampy but thats just the norm in early pregnancy


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Windswept, it's great to hear all of your symptoms :thumbup: So glad it's all going well.
> 
> Mamasdonna, all ok with you?
> 
> Anyone heard from Donna?
> 
> Waitin4astork, we may ov around the same time :happydance: If my cycle is a similar length to the last few, I should ov around midweek next week I reckon. I did my first test though on CBFM this morning (CD10 today) and it's 'high'. But the thing that's bothering me is that there is a faint LH line again, which is what I had ALL last month. I'm getting worried now that I have some kind of hormone problem :cry: Or am I just reading too much into the lines on the sticks and should I just see how it goes this month and if I hit peak? AF came when I expected her last month, even though I didn't get a peak, and it was normal flow for what it always is, so no problems suggested there :shrug:
> 
> Why do our bodies act all weird? :wacko:

i'm ok thank you nat wishing this week was over tho


----------



## Toots3495

Windswept, af is due for me on 15/11 and hospital appointment is on 18/11 so this is my last chance to get a bun in the oven before having to under go all the tests. I shall have to ask my oh to show me how to get a ticker, I'm such a technophobe, haven't got a clue!:haha:
Nat, as soon as af finished I started the opt and was getting a vv faint line but yesterday the line was nice and clear and dark so I'm guessing that's a positive. I had the same confusion last month with the opts, don't know why they show a faint line.


----------



## Nat0619

At least we are getting the same thing then Toots. I have registered 'high' at CD10 before, a couple of months ago, but still didn't end up peaking until CD20! So just going to start :sex: a bit more regularly from now I think as I guess ov could creep up on me at any time. Are you CD12 today?

I'm off to make myself a :coffee: I've got an induction appointment later at a gym near us, one that OH has just joined. I need to start some kind of exercise regime again :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ugh, that's frustrating Nat. The first month I used CBFM, I jumped straight from low to peak! Thankfully, last cycle seemed to settle down a bit but to be honest, we're just going to BD every other day until I start getting highs (or a sudden, random peak!) just to cover all bases ;)


----------



## Toots3495

Yes I'm cd12 today nat, getting there slowly but surely!
Just read something interesting about honey. Apparently it's rich in minerals and amino acids that nourish the reproductive system and stimulate ovarian function. It's considered by some experts to be a fertility super food. That's another thing I'll be eating by the bucket load!


----------



## Waitin4astork

*puts honey on the shopping list* :D


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: I'm now thinking maybe I should get some bees!


----------



## Nat0619

Ooh, I might buy some too then! :thumbup:

I think I'm going to rely more this month on my body's own signals for ov than the CBFM, I'm losing trust in it a bit. The timing of AF last month tied in perfectly with my body's ov signs so I'm pretty sure I did ov last month despite no peak. My first month on the CBFM was the best - got the textbook 5 highs, then 2 peaks.

Do you reckon you are ov'ing today then Toots? x


----------



## windswept

Toots - click on someone else's ticker that you like, that will link you to the website - stick your own dates in and then copy the url into the signature thingy... 

Honey - I love honey and bought lots of gorgeous Slovakian honey from a farm - which I thought I couldn't have when pregnant... But have just googled it and discovered it is okay - it's babies who can't have it.


----------



## Toots3495

I've had ewcm yesterday and today so it's either happened or happening soon?:thumbup: 
Add avocados to your shopping lists as well girls! They are a rich source of vit e which is a powerful antioxidant and essential fertility nutrient for both men and women. It improves the viability of sperm and helps to regulate both ovulation and the production of cm.


----------



## Toots3495

I'll give it a go windswept, I'll be so proud of myself if I manage it:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I may book an acupuncture session and eat avocado smeared with honey whilst having it - reckon that'll work?! :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I've had a look windswept and it seems easy enough but I can't do it from my phone which is annoying! I'll do it when I get home so later this evening I should be able to surprise you with a ticker:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I wonder if you should be standing on your head at the same time nat:haha::haha:


----------



## donna79

Nat is that the avocado smeared in honey or you ???????? :haha:


----------



## donna79

Good Afternoon all .
How are we all feeling ? 
Me crap !! the :witch: finally got me (not suprised tho). This ere shopping list is getting quite weird and wonderful - avocado ,honey, green tea gotta give the pineapple juice a miss though - allergic to them pesky pointy things!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww, sorry that the witch got you Donna :growlmad:
I think I'm going to nip to Morrisons in a bit and do some shopping lol :haha:


----------



## donna79

Not really that bothered actually to be fair just concentrating on getting this ere bb infection cleared up for the moment.
It'll happen for us all in the new year - August/September baby bumps all round :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Sorry about the :witch: Donna, she is such a cow! How is your boob today? What an odd question!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Don't forget to get grapefruit juice as well stork, it helps increase fertile cm:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

My boob is still causing a bit of bother but should be okay by the weekend :blush:
This ere list is getting longer by the minute - so not only will we all rattle with the amount of pills we will also be having bladder issues!!! 
:rofl: we will be more like OAP's than TTC's !!!!


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl: very true donna!
If I start going on about an increased need to wee during my 2ww just remind me it's probably the masses of juice and green tea I've been drinking!:dohh:
You're also supposed to drink about 2 litres of water a day, my bladder would explode:haha:


----------



## windswept

Your bladder issues can be sympathy pains for me! She presses 'post quick reply' as she rushes off to the loo...


----------



## Toots3495

Do you think anybodys noticed your 'bladder issues' windswept?!:haha:


----------



## windswept

Erm, yup! I am in and out like a yoyo, and sit as far from the door as is possible - having to pass everyone! Also, meetings have been a little interesting - even tea breaks! But hey, they'll all know why soon enough!


----------



## Toots3495

Are you going to wait until you're 3 months before you tell work or do you plan to do it before?


----------



## inkdchick

hi everyone how are we all xx


----------



## donna79

You could always ask for incontinence pads from the midwife for the next few weeks :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

There's an article in today's paper saying a blood test has been developed that can tell you the sex of your baby at 7 weeks, that's unbelievable isn't it!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi inkdchick, we're discussing bladder issues, never a dull moment on here!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

wow that is amazing !!!! how cool would that be if you wanted to know, i think i would still prefer the suprise s


----------



## donna79

I still think the good old ultrasound is best - all the trying to guess what your having before the sonographer tells you boy or girl. Kinda old fashioned i no


----------



## inkdchick

yeah i like that idea too xx


----------



## Toots3495

The advances they make are amazing but I reckon I'd like to wait and see what pops out at the end!


----------



## inkdchick

yea me too the suprise is just as good as finding out that you are expecting after all xxxx
God that niggly pain ( i think its cramping ) is on the left side low down today its driving me nuts on and off all day so far urrrggghhhh


----------



## donna79

Seeing that little person on screen in black and white kicking and wriggling - takes me back to seeing my little one (not that little now tho) for the first time.


----------



## inkdchick

god i know what you mean my first is now 18 and a bit eeekk such a shock and so independent and doing well engaged and so set on what she wants to do career wise and wow where has time gone


----------



## donna79

Mine's 8 going on 80 proper little lady - has answer for everything and if she doesn't know it why not!
Don't no who she takes after :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

lol blame it on her father :rofl:, my other daughter is 16 and just like the other is very settled but neither live with me as they chose to stay back in ipswich and study there one in college and one in Uni its hard at times but they are so frown and determined that i cant complain x


----------



## donna79

little darling wants to be a vet when she leaves school - but no spiders or snakes !!


----------



## inkdchick

lol bless her, mine both want to be teachers as a back-up the oldest is a very gifted photographer and is persuing that as a main career and the youngest wants to follow me into psychology and i am very proud of them both, god who wouldnt they are not like the typical teenagers and are very placid and focused and that was a real blessing after a very messy divorce believe me i was very worried that it would have effected them so badly 6 years ago but they both did etremely well in their exams and are now progressing better than i could have hoped.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girlies!! can I join you?!! your post is too long to even start to read through but I can get a jist!! seems like an amazing thread to be in - 2 BFP's and lots of advice!! Congratulations to the 2 positives!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Little about me - been trying for over a year, my fella has 96% abnormal sperm (he had a bike incident a little while back where he hit into his balls and they were black and blue badly bruised for a while) hence why we had him tested! I have also had my 21 day bloods and they came back all fine! 

I am now on day 15 of my cycle and i think I am ovulating in the next couple days - OPK's have shown a very faint line today and yday but nothing 100% positive yet! my bday on the 15th November so even though my AF is due on the 17th im going to test on the 15th and hope hope hope for a bday BFP!!

Hope you dont mind me intruding your thread :) xxx:baby:


----------



## inkdchick

welcome samiranchris, ouch about the bike accident im a biker too and sad about the bike too ( was it badly damaged , sorry true bikers are only worried about their machines lol), hope your Oh's sperm get better get him to take zinc suppliments as it helps no end !.
Really hope the soy works for you too with a bfp very soon x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi samira, Your poor fella! That must have really hurt. Are you guys having any assistance from the medical side of things to help you conceive?
I'm having a bloody nightmare trying to get a ticker:wacko: Wanna impress windswept with my new fancy bottom:haha: I'll be back in a bit:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

toots click on someone 's that already exist and it will take you straight there good luck


----------



## Toots3495

Don't think I've done that right


----------



## inkdchick

no the thread to get it on here is the BB one try it again hun , i would do it for you but i dont think i can lol


----------



## Toots3495

I'm such a clutz with anything like this!:haha::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

Bloody hell I did it!!!! :happydance::happydance:
Might really show off now and see if I can do a flashing it fell out crew sign:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

no youre not we have all struggled with one of those tickers at least but you got it know , go for it and then we can all have one the same the 'It fell out crew' xx


----------



## mamadonna

evening,well thats my first day back at work over,wasnt too bad


----------



## inkdchick

oh thats good hun how do you feel today x


----------



## Toots3495

Girls do you approve of the flashing sign? I've really impressed myself managing to do that:thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

oh yeah im gonna see if i can get it too x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Toots, that's super impressive! Love the sparkly sign :happydance:
Glad to hear your first day back at work went well mamadonna :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

inkdchick said:


> oh thats good hun how do you feel today x

i feeling ok,a little too ok i think


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Girls do you approve of the flashing sign? I've really impressed myself managing to do that:thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

wow check you out missy


----------



## Toots3495

:thumbup: You managed that much quicker than me inkdchick:haha: 
Looks cool girl!!!


----------



## inkdchick

well i have had trouble in the past but think i have it done to a T now lol yours look cool too had to be the same though its the sparkly it fell out crew now lol


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance:Definately gotta be the same!


----------



## inkdchick

oh yea actually ive had the it fell out problem in the last two days so think im defo closed for business :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey stork, Hows things with you today?
Mamadonna, I'm glad to hear your first day back went well. Its great that you're feeling well:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Not bad thanks Toots. Feeling more positive as the day has gone on. Have got myself back on my diet and have been exercising today so I'm hoping to use that as a focus and maybe take my TTC obsession down a notch :blush:


----------



## Toots3495

Exercising! You are good hun:thumbup: Hope you're not planning on losing to much weight of those big boobs of yours that you were telling us about, I wanna hear tales of you toppling over when they expand:rofl::rofl:
Sorry that's dead cheeky!:winkwink:


----------



## inkdchick

:rofl: how cheeky but go girl good for you and wish you all the best xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lmao Toots! :haha: I just laughed out loud and hubby asked what was so funny- not sure I can tell him that I was talking about my boobs with a group of women :winkwink:
A few years back, I joined WW and lost 3 and a half stone- you'll be pleased to hear that almost nothing came off my boobs so there's still a good chance of me toppling over! :D


----------



## Toots3495

Thats ok then stork, I look forward to you staying with us! With any luck I won't have long to wait for you to topple over, BFP just round the corner:thumbup:
Do you exercise at home or go to a gym?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hope so Toots. I'm beginning to drive people around me crazy, I know I am. It's hard not to keep talking about it to everyone when it's all I can think about. Thank goodness that I have you guys- I can drive you crazy instead :D
I did try the gym for a few months but got scared off by all of the lycra-clad, beautiful people! I have a trampette (right word? Basically a mini trampoline!) and power plate, as well as Wii Fit which is good for me as it feels more like fun than exercise :winkwink:


----------



## Toots3495

I must admit that I find the gym a pretty daunting place, not that I've been for ages! My oh just bought be wii recently but I haven't got a wobble board ( not sure what it's actually called!) so I can't do wii fit just yet but I'm hoping to get one eventually. 
Does your oh find the whole ttc thing difficult? Mines not to bad although I'm pretty sure he switches off when I'm going on and on and on...


----------



## Toots3495

Just wanted to post a big good luck to nat for tomorrow! Hope your first day goes well, let us know how you get on:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, it's a balance board although I do a fair bit of wobbling on it too :winkwink:
OH is dealing with things pretty good in general. He had a wobble a few months back though. I thought I was doing the best thing by keeping when I o'd from him, but he turned out to be more stressed not knowing! So, he's in the loop and that seems to be working better for us. He knows how desperate I am to have a baby and so is he- I just need to try really hard to chill out a bit this cycle because I KNOW I've been too uptight before :blush:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm the same, tell oh when I'm ovulating etc. It's good if you can both be in it together:thumbup:
I tend to be fine and then the 2ww kicks in and I just go symptom crazy!:rofl:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I hate the 2ww- it's absolute torture!
Tbh, I haven't had any phantom symptoms of any kind so far- I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I suppose at least when (hopefully) I do get pregnant, then I'll know about it :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the good luck Toots :thumbup: I will let you all know how tomorrow goes. Getting a bit nervous and think I will be in the morning but I'll be fine once I've done a week or two there I'm sure. I'm only going to be working part-time - Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays - and will be doing 8.45am-3.15pm, so nice hours. So I should be home for around 4pm :happydance:

I am LOVING the flashing 'It Fell Out' sign Toots and Inkdchick - can I copy and paste that onto mine do you think? I WANT IT!! :happydance:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Definately get the flashing sign nat! :happydance: it took me an age to get it but inkdchick did it within mins! I look forward to seeing your flashing bottom tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody today? :flower:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Toots :)
Doing ok thanks. Going out shopping today with a friend (can't sit still even when I'm off work!) so that shoould keep me occupied!
How are you today?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm good thanks stork. :sex: last night and I actually kept the :spermy: in all
night. If they can't find where they are going after a whole night then there really is no hope for them:haha:
Have a good day shopping, don't forget to buy your honey!:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Loving the signature! Well done - now I can keep tabs on where you are at, without having to ask constantly!

I am a happy girl today... Finally told my Daddy, my best friend, about pregnancy. He had planned to come up at the weekend, and I was going to tell him in person, but he's not any more. So I told him last night on the phone. He is over the moon - had to hang up to deal with his tears and then phone back!!! He is so excited, and now that he knows I feel like it is more real - we talk at least twice a day, so it's been so weird not talking about what is most important to me right now! Then I phoned my brother, who was all excited and protective and emotional too! So that's all the family, except my Granny, who I am not telling until we have some proof baby is okay - Granny is a worrier, so I want to be able to tell her everything is okay!

I took a photo of my bump last night and kept staring back at it!

On the down side - this heightened sense of smell thing is pretty cruel! I took the dogs to the beach this morning and there was a dead seal - I was nearly sick - despite being more than used to the smell of dead things... It was disgusting! 

I'm crossing everything for you Toots! Even my legs, cause I can now!!!

I hope today goes really well for you Nat - don't be nervous - I bet you'll do a fab job and your new colleagues will love you as much as we do!

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Windswept, how exciting that almost everyone is in the know now- it must have been so emotional for you (in a good way, obviously!!). :happydance:
Toots- yay you for keeping it all in overnight (lol, back to the original topic of the thread!). Hope that they're clever :spermy: and find their way where they're supposed to!!


----------



## windswept

It's all emotional just now - in the most fabulous way ever! I feel on top of the world. I really hope that my highs are not upsetting you guys... I have stuck around 'cause you are a lovely bunch of ladies and cause I want to support you in getting your BFP - I genuinely do want you all to be as happy as me! I'm not here to rub your noses in it!

Have a fab day shopping Stork! 

Yeah - Toots, let's hope they are strong little swimmers who found their way - like in that amazing video that was posted on here!


----------



## Toots3495

We'll have none of that sort of talk windswept! We love having you here and you're not going anywhere till we all get a bfp:haha:
I'm so pleased you got a lovely response from your family, was it a bit better than the in laws?


----------



## SamiraNChris

Sorry on the late response  i dont really go on the net in the evenings / at home much! 
Thanks for the welcomes &#61514;
Yea his bike was a write off  he doesnt ride anymore unfortunately (or thankfully im not sure lol)! He sold his bikes! 
Yea ive already dosed my fella up on Selenium, Multivits and Zinc LOL i just force feed him when i take mine every eve! 
We havent had any assistance medically yet, i mean weve had our tests but since our results the doctor has been pants! Ive decided to change docs after a horrible experience with my doc, he was a complete prick about the whole situation so my plans at the mo are to get the OH re-tested and then go to a new practice  pref a female doctor  hopefully she will be more understanding!! 
So mamadonna and windswept, did you have any tricks up your sleeves to get your BFPs!!!! Im desperate to get mine now and i just feel like its never going to happen!!!! I feel like im doing all i can  lots of :sex:, vitamins etc!!! 
Also my OPKs are still showing a very faint second line but nothing dark &#61516; grrrrr! So frustrating! Also done temping but my chart means nothing to me LOL xx
PS loving your new it fell out sign lol x


----------



## windswept

It was much much better than the inlaws! My Daddy is so funny - he makes out he's a big macho man, but at my wedding he was bubbling away and last night he was the same! He's talking about how he's going to come to visit more often and all the things he's going to do with bubba. I was telling him that he's really lucky, 'cause most men have to wait a whole nother generation to become gread-grampas... He's not going to have to wait, cause he is going to be a _GREAT _grampa!

Thank you for making me feel welcome - sometimes I feel insensitive talking about the good things, but then I class you guys as friends, so it feels right to share the highs and the lows with you! I aint going nowhere until we are all on the pregnancy forums! You've got 7 months before I am on baby forum, so get a move on girls!

Mamadonna... How are you feeling? 

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I agree with Toots- you can't leave this thread Windswept. You guys are the reason that I gatecrashed this thread lol. Besides which, hearing your positive story gives me hope :)
Hi again Samira!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm hoping to be requesting to be your bump buddie windswept by the end of this cycle:thumbup: Fingers crossed for a bfp this month then we can still make a Christmas announcement! You sound so much better now the pains have settled, you just need the bladder to start behaving itself!:haha:
Hi samira, I tried temping but didn't get on with it at all, a complete mystery to me:dohh:
Not sure how far back you've gone through the posts (it is kinda long!) but there's plenty of natural things to try to help things along. Have you got oh on ginseng? That's supposed to be v good for sperm.


----------



## donna79

Good Morning all. 
Hi SamiraNChris :hi:
Toots last resort SatNav !!! :haha:
Windswept you couldn't upset anyone if you tried far too sweet a person :flower:


----------



## windswept

Well, in that case I am going to show you my bump! See why I am thinking it is quite big for 7 weeks?!

Thank you ladies - I hope I can inspire you, and make you aware of what happens when it is your turn.

Samira - it's hard to advise as everyone is different... I think it is important to enjoy one another and avoid it being clinical. I would avoid charting, etc until such times as you are worrying a lot. I started to chart as I wasn't convinced I was ovulating, but doing so made our love making more about baby making than relaxing and enjoying one another. If you are unsure what your cycle is doing though, it would be an idea to chart so that you can see when you ovulate, what your luteal phase is, etc - help you to plan - but all I see from these fertililty monitors and opks is people getting frustrated, so I avoided those. Don't worry about it 'falling out' or about doing the deed too often (I don't think you can do it too often)... Do what feels right, and enjoy it. 

I know it is easier said than done. 

PS - the charting isn't always accurate - mine didn't show that I ovulated until I tweaked it to look better!
 



Attached Files:







Photo012[1].jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SamiraNChris

HAha yea i had a little flick through but theres 90 pages so was a bit long!! 

Im trying to keep up the PMA with it and think im going to get a nice big fat positive this month!!! id love to announce it to my folks at xmas!!! 

How long have you all been trying for?!xx


----------



## inkdchick

i would definately say that this is a big bump for 7 weeks hun, TWINS it is by the looks, aww how wonderful, and Mr windswpt would soon get into the swing of it bless him, aww hun when is your scan ? x


----------



## inkdchick

Good Morning It fell out crew, Nat , Toots, Mamdonna, waitin4astork and our newbe SamiranChris, how are we this fine sunny morning, apart from Winswept who looks like she defo has two on board LOL, xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

windswept said:


> Well, in that case I am going to show you my bump! See why I am thinking it is quite big for 7 weeks?!
> 
> Thank you ladies - I hope I can inspire you, and make you aware of what happens when it is your turn.
> 
> Samira - it's hard to advise as everyone is different... I think it is important to enjoy one another and avoid it being clinical. I would avoid charting, etc until such times as you are worrying a lot. I started to chart as I wasn't convinced I was ovulating, but doing so made our love making more about baby making than relaxing and enjoying one another. If you are unsure what your cycle is doing though, it would be an idea to chart so that you can see when you ovulate, what your luteal phase is, etc - help you to plan - but all I see from these fertililty monitors and opks is people getting frustrated, so I avoided those. Don't worry about it 'falling out' or about doing the deed too often (I don't think you can do it too often)... Do what feels right, and enjoy it.
> 
> I know it is easier said than done.
> 
> PS - the charting isn't always accurate - mine didn't show that I ovulated until I tweaked it to look better!

I think your right - it is pretty stressfull all the charting and testing etc!!! its so hard to not though, I never used to but since coming on this website you learn a lot and then want to try it - all i used to do was chart my periods on a FF app so i knew when i was next going to come on and it had a rough guide to when I "should" ovulate lol! but even then nothing happened - my OH's little swimmers need to swim harder LOL only 4% have the power to make it - maybe I should give them some energy drinks!!! :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

OMG windswept! I agree with inkdchick, me thinks there may be twins in there!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## windswept

I don't want to get my hopes up! I have had to go shopping for smock type tops!

I have midwife tomorrow afternoon, so hoping to get a date for scan soon after - although doctors insist it will be about 12-13 weeks... So looking at around 6 December. That's ages away!!!

Samira - I was trying for 5 months 2 weeks and 4 days... 5 months 2 weeks is apparently the average it takes a couple to conceive - so it would appear that we are pretty average!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Windswept, your bump is fabulous :happydance:


----------



## windswept

Samira - I have to admit that I enjoyed charting - it made me more aware of my body and I loved fertility friend for letting me have it all in front of me. Helps with the old symptom spotting too! How long have you been trying?


----------



## SamiraNChris

inkdchick said:


> Good Morning It fell out crew, Nat , Toots, Mamdonna, and our newbe SamiranChris, how are we this fine sunny morning, apart from Winswept who looks like she defo has two on board LOL, xx

Morninnggg! im really good thanks - a liiil bit nervous got my graduation ceremony tomorrow! im not ready at all - need to go buy a dress and shoes on my lunch break!!!! the thoughts of what if i fall over when i collect it wont go away!!!!! plus the thought of hundreds of eyes staring at me is pretty daunting!!!!!!! 

Plus my mum and step dad will be there........along with my real dad so thats going to be pretty weird :S xx


----------



## inkdchick

windswept said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up! I have had to go shopping for smock type tops!
> 
> I have midwife tomorrow afternoon, so hoping to get a date for scan soon after - although doctors insist it will be about 12-13 weeks... So looking at around 6 December. That's ages away!!!
> 
> Samira - I was trying for 5 months 2 weeks and 4 days... 5 months 2 weeks is apparently the average it takes a couple to conceive - so it would appear that we are pretty average!

If i was you i would book a private scan as i would realy want to know NOW !! good luck


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, how's you today?
Hey inkdchick, how are the pains you were getting?
Samira, we've been trying 20 months:dohh:


----------



## windswept

I'll see how things go tomorrow Inkdchick! I'm not wanting to get excited about the prospect of twins, but glad you can see why I am thinking that idea can't be ruled out. There are some women on first tri with twins who lost weight in the first 12 weeks, so there are no rules. I could just be carrying a monster!


----------



## windswept

SamiraNChris said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning It fell out crew, Nat , Toots, Mamdonna, and our newbe SamiranChris, how are we this fine sunny morning, apart from Winswept who looks like she defo has two on board LOL, xx
> 
> Morninnggg! im really good thanks - a liiil bit nervous got my graduation ceremony tomorrow! im not ready at all - need to go buy a dress and shoes on my lunch break!!!! the thoughts of what if i fall over when i collect it wont go away!!!!! plus the thought of hundreds of eyes staring at me is pretty daunting!!!!!!!
> 
> Plus my mum and step dad will be there........along with my real dad so thats going to be pretty weird :S xxClick to expand...

Oooh - enjoy! Whatever else happens on the day, remember to be proud of yourself for your achievement. Mine was really impersonal - it was an OU one and I didn't know a single other person, but I was so chuffed to finally be there and holding that certificate!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Me and Chris have been trying for over a year now! We have been held back a bit  when we got his swimmers tested we were told the results were normal and a fair few months later (appx8/9) we got a call saying that the results were wrong and that they were pretty bad! Sooo that was 9 months wasted that we could of done more with!! 

ahh that would be amazing if you had twins - its my dream to have identical twins!!! good luck with your midwife appointment :) xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hey Toots, well they are still there on and off but both sides now, also getting bloody reflux too aftr ive eaten , its as though im nort digesting properly and it all comes back up, awful, never had that before but not looking to far into anything it could jsut be a bug as i feel a little run down too so taking it easy for today basically doing S.F.A. today and see if i feel better for the weekend we are off to Rome to see in inlaws this coming friday so want to feel better to fly :( xx


----------



## Toots3495

That's a super cute bump windswept! Perhaps the midwife will be able to shed some light on why you've grown quite quickly. 6th dec is ages away!!!


----------



## inkdchick

windswept said:


> I'll see how things go tomorrow Inkdchick! I'm not wanting to get excited about the prospect of twins, but glad you can see why I am thinking that idea can't be ruled out. There are some women on first tri with twins who lost weight in the first 12 weeks, so there are no rules. I could just be carrying a monster!

yup you could thats true and see how you feel, i wish you all the best whether its twins or the 'Winswept Monster' !, thats what you have 'The Windswept Monster Belly' :rofl: ( hope i didnt offend !) xx tina


----------



## Toots3495

A day of doing s.f.a sounds bliss inkdchick, enjoy! Could the soy be upsetting your digestive system?


----------



## inkdchick

yeah that what i thought, so will take it for the last time from the 10th cd3 next cycle and see if it happens again well i wont be ttc anymore after that so i wont have to worry about the soy :rofl: but i really do hope that the soy works for every single lady on here trying with it coz it does work for the majority of ladies im just gonna be one of the unlucky ones that it doesnt work for but im not sad about it, im not down about it as i have given the last nearly 3 years to ttc and have had 9 emmc so i really do think enough is enough honey i cant keep going on like this its hard as you know and im nearly 44 i think its time to stop !..I will always keep on here tho as i have made some fantastic friends and i want to be on here to see all the 'it fell out crew', get their BFP's it would make my day ! :) xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Inkdchick, once a crew member, always a crew member! This could be your cycle, you just don't know until af knocks at your door. Maybe once you finally decide to stop trying it'll just happen cos the stress will have been removed?


----------



## inkdchick

thing is i gave up without him knowing last month and truly havent tried this month at all as i have just lost heart in it all so stress has been non-existant which is probably a good thing i could do without any more grey hairs lol !, but see will have to see i do think however that af will show on the 8th nov but if it dont you guys are gonna have to wait til tues before i can post anything coz im in Rome until monday night !!! if i did fall this month not only will it be a bloody miracle but i will post it int he biggest lettering you guys have ever seen !!!!!! and thats a promise !!!! good luck to you too hun xxxxx


----------



## Murdhuacha

Hey everyone, love the flashing sigs :D
Windswept your bump is adorable.


----------



## windswept

Well, Inkdchick - I am hoping and praying for you. I hope you have a fab weekend, and that you return with good news. Good luck with the inlaws... Now that's a nice distance for them to be! Maybe Mr Windswept's mum would like a villa in Italy?! PS - Rome is incredible... But Pompeii is quite possibly one of the most amazing places - have you made it over there?

I'm worrying about my windswept monster belly! I hope it slows down a bit!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Murd, how's you today?


----------



## Murdhuacha

I'm pretty good thank you, still showing some symptoms but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.
How are you?


----------



## donna79

I be feeling pretty good today thanks boob not as painful but the :witch: is really kicking my head in - nasty old cow


----------



## Toots3495

What symptoms? I love a bit of symtom spotting:haha:
I'm good today thankyou. Feel in a good mood:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Glad to hear your boob is on the mend Donna. How much longer will :witch:be with you?


----------



## donna79

Dear god Windswept it's defo a "windswept monster" or twins!!


----------



## windswept

donna79 said:


> Dear god Windswept it's defo a "windswept monster" or twins!!

What if it keeps growing at this rate?! Owch!


----------



## Murdhuacha

Glad to hear you're in a good mood :thumbup:

Well apart from the cramps, frequent urinating, heartburn, headaches and nausea I've been getting strange cramps in my legs, well more so my thighs. I'm also burping a lot, so much that even my mother passed comment on it. Its not loud obnoxious burps just small ones. I'm also hungry more often than usual but when I eat I can only eat small portions or I feel sick again.


----------



## donna79

usually 4 days so Friday. Then good to go for the weekend.
I see youv'e the TWW going on now - god how I hate that bit


----------



## donna79

Then you will be housebound just after Xmas !!!!!


----------



## donna79

I'd have that test on stand by - oh and makes sure there's a chair nearby too for the shock! :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Murd - my goodness, that sounds promising! When will you test?


----------



## Toots3495

You've got a lot going on there Murd! Will you wait to see if af is late or sneak in a cheeky test?!
What's your game plan this time Donna? :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::haha:
Do worry windswept, it'll just fall out! Nice and easily:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

donna79 said:


> Then you will be housebound just after Xmas !!!!!

That is actually quite appealing just now - always did fancy hibernating for winter!


----------



## windswept

Nice and easy?! I hope so! Though now I am picturing it climbing out itself!


----------



## Murdhuacha

I think I'm going to wait a few more days before testing again. I done one test a few days ago and it was negative but it was early and it wasn't first response. 
I got a first response to try for my next one but I think I still want to wait until I can be sure I'm late.


----------



## windswept

Well done you! Let us know when you've done it! I have to say that I'd have loved to have waited til the line was darker, instead of wondering if the faint line was really there!


----------



## donna79

yeah may as well lose a few pound too all that exercise !!:haha:


----------



## donna79

Mmmmm starting to get a picture here - hibernating for winter , climbing out itself ......my god Windswept it's a baby bear growing in there !!!!


----------



## windswept

donna79 said:


> Mmmmm starting to get a picture here - hibernating for winter , climbing out itself ......my god Windswept it's a baby bear growing in there !!!!

Chuckle chuckle! A baby Mr Windswept then!


----------



## donna79

Aww bless - so i'm gathering that Mr Windswept is tall, covered in hair and likes messing about in rivers looking for his tea then ?? :haha:


----------



## windswept

Well, he's tall, cuddly like a bear and manages several salmon rivers! But he's not hairy! 

Well done on your guess!


----------



## donna79

:rofl: good grief I don't think I could have done that any better if I'd tried - psychic channel here I come :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Samira, did you get yourself a nice frock for your graduation at lunchtime?:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm impressed Donna! You were near enough spot on there. Now put those psychic skills to good use and tell me if I'll get a bfp this month:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies hope all is well


----------



## windswept

And tell me if bump is boy or girl?! Psychic Donna - I can just visualise all the signature strips with 'Gail predicts.... Donna predicts...' 

You could make a fortune!


----------



## windswept

Hey Mama! How are things today? Any new early pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, how's things with you?


----------



## donna79

Woah not a chance ladies not even tempting fate on this one !
I will happily predict I see us all in the new year getting fatter and that's not down to over indulging over Xmas either :hugs:


----------



## donna79

I don't think you care bump blue or pink to be honest Windswept


----------



## windswept

I really don't! So when I refer to bubba as 'her' don't think it's cause I want a girl more than a boy - I just want a healthy baby. But, I have to admit that I do _think _it is a girl - gut instinct.


----------



## Toots3495

1 girl or 2?:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

i am so tired i think i could sleep on a washing line!


----------



## windswept

Toots3495 said:


> 1 girl or 2?:haha:

Just the one! That'll be more than enough to keep me busy!


----------



## windswept

Ohhh, Mama - that can't be good? Are you finding yourself tired all day, or just certain times? I am fine first thing and wide awake at night, but sleepy at work - really feel like a nap sometimes. Normally I am zonked by 9.30 pm, but I've been having to force myself to go to bed at midnight lately... Which is crap when I get up at 5 am :(


----------



## mamadonna

just this time in the afternoon seems to get me,early nite for me tonite i think


----------



## donna79

ooh mamadonna the washing line thing sounds painful , better to put ur feet up and have a nice cuppa relaxing bath then bed - all by 7pm please !!
that goes for you too Windswept :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm starting to worry we haven't dtd enough:dohh: did cd7,9,11,12 and tonight will be 13. Doesn't seem much when I look at it! When I spoke to oh at lunchtime I told him that I'm extra determined to succeed this month cos I really am worried about the hospital. He reckons that his gut feeling is we're probably going to end up at our hospital appointment. He wasn't being unkind but I think more realistic. Now I'm worried we should have done more!


----------



## mamadonna

donna79 said:


> ooh mamadonna the washing line thing sounds painful , better to put ur feet up and have a nice cuppa relaxing bath then bed - all by 7pm please !!
> that goes for you too Windswept :hugs:

ok,i'll tell hubby i have had my orders :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> I'm starting to worry we haven't dtd enough:dohh: did cd7,9,11,12 and tonight will be 13. Doesn't seem much when I look at it! When I spoke to oh at lunchtime I told him that I'm extra determined to succeed this month cos I really am worried about the hospital. He reckons that his gut feeling is we're probably going to end up at our hospital appointment. He wasn't being unkind but I think more realistic. Now I'm worried we should have done more!

i dtd cd8 10 12 and 16


----------



## donna79

stop putting additional pressure on yourself getting all stewed up over this ere appointment you don't need high blood pressure when you get there ! :flower:


----------



## Toots3495

I know, you're right! :dohh:


----------



## windswept

Well said Donna! I think you've been busy enough, and you've done everything right... You just need to keep up the PMA - or you'll have us to answer to!


----------



## Toots3495

I consider myself told!!:haha:


----------



## clairmichael

I was just wonderin i started af on mon then yesterday it stopped now its comin back?????

Any thoughts 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle.png?d=1288587600;7;15;28;14


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Clair, that's an odd one. I was going to suggest ib but then I'm not sure it would start, stop and then start again.


----------



## donna79

IB doesn't usually start then stop ans start again - but everyone is different has it been heavy light ?


----------



## Toots3495

Could it have been a sort of spotting before the start of af fully?


----------



## inkdchick

i've jsut sent you an pm hun and have added you thank you xx


----------



## inkdchick

windswept i have one question hun , how do you hide that lovely bump of yours at work as i guessed that they dont know yet ! ? x


----------



## windswept

I think I've succeeded so far! Tunic tops are great! I just need to stop placing my hand on my belly!

I will be telling my boss tomorrow though, as I have my appraisal and it makes sense to let him know then, when we are planning next year's work... And maybe so he'll let me work from home if I need to.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well, I've done my first day in my new job. All went well. But think I may actually DO some work tomorrow - been mainly filling in forms, meeting people, getting ID badges sorted and trying to negotiate the new systems today :wacko: Got to take notes at a meeting first thing in the morning though so that will be my first official job :happydance:

OH came home with a lovely little 'congratulations' card for me with a lovely little note in it about me following and getting my dream of working in the NHS :kiss:

Well, looks like I've missed quite a lot of conversation today! :dohh: Windswept, I can't believe your bump!! It's so cute :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Nat, so glad you're first day went well:thumbup: To be able to do a job you've always wanted to do is fab!
Make sure you get your flashing sign on your bottom hun!:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

How do I get the flashing sign? :kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Click on mine and it'll take you to the site where you get it. If I remember rightly the glitter writing is on the right hand side of the site. Then you follow the instruction, cut and paste. It took me bloody ages but then I am a clutz with computers!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm struggling :cry:

I can get onto the site and find the glitter text but it won't paste it to my signature, it's just pasting all the wording of the site!

Will keep trying :dohh:


----------



## MrsMatt

you need to copy & paste the second set of code once you have created your words... not the top set of code :)


----------



## Toots3495

That happened to me to! Im not entirely sure how I managed it to be honest! I was left and right clicking the mouse and I think it was a bit of luck! Inkdchick got hers on really quick so if you can't do it then she'll know what to do:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Congratulations Nat - so glad your first day went well! Enjoy! Cx


----------



## MrsMatt

I haven't seen a pic of Windswept's bump.... did I miss a photo somewhere hun??


----------



## Toots3495

It's a few pages back Hun. The lovely bump was shown this afternoon:thumbup: it's super cute!


----------



## MrsMatt

I trawled back to have a looksy at Windswept's bump & it's a BIGGUN!! (twins at least!) I am sadly bigger than that on a normal (non preg) day PMSL!!!

:cry:

Got all emotional and had a huge big grin 

Hubby (got home early): why are you looking daft?
Me: Windswept's bump! isn't it marvellous!!!
Hubby: Wilma's bump?
Me: No Windswept, she lives in Scotland
Hubby: is she on that scary website where you all talk about strong sperm?
Me: errrm, yes I suppose so :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

i think its a fantastic bump !
MrsMatt your OH is so funny he's right tho :rofl:


----------



## MrsMatt

he is a hoot!! (but don't tell him as he'll get cocky and boastful LOL)
he also found the wedding forum I was on, terrifying.... but has made chums & golfing buddies with many similarly henpecked hubbies so he doesn't mind so much now!


----------



## windswept

Tee hee!

Thanks MrsMatt!

I should explain that my name should be windsweptstina, but this forum doesn't let me have enough letters! 

I sent the photo to my Dad and even he used the word 'cute'!!! I had to take my bra off when I got home tonight - it's digging in already. But they recommend not wearing underwire when pregnant, so I need to go shopping anyway!


----------



## MrsMatt

not looking forward to sacrificing my underwires..... think a sexless supportive gym croptop will be my boobholder of choice.... happy shopping my dear M&S have got some pretty ones at the mo :)


----------



## Toots3495

Just read mrs matts post to my oh and he is in full agreement that this is a scary website where we talk about things he doesn't want to know!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## windswept

MrsMatt said:


> not looking forward to sacrificing my underwires..... think a sexless supportive gym croptop will be my boobholder of choice.... happy shopping my dear M&S have got some pretty ones at the mo :)

Yeah, a sports bra might be the best option... But as we have no shops on this rock, I'll have to do some online shopping! Not quite the same appeal!


----------



## MrsMatt

watching his lip slightly curl in repulsion at the mention of Cervical Mucus does keep me amused & lighthearted when I am feeling like a fat barren moose!!


----------



## MrsMatt

windswept said:


> MrsMatt said:
> 
> 
> not looking forward to sacrificing my underwires..... think a sexless supportive gym croptop will be my boobholder of choice.... happy shopping my dear M&S have got some pretty ones at the mo :)
> 
> Yeah, a sports bra might be the best option... But as we have no shops on this rock, I'll have to do some online shopping! Not quite the same appeal!Click to expand...

Get thee over to a bigger rock for proper measuring chicken!


----------



## windswept

I don't think Mr Windswept would like to know what we talk about... Especially since the ginger pubes confession!!!


----------



## windswept

Yes, Mrs Matt - I think you might be right! I will arrange to jump rocks to see what happens in civilisation!


----------



## MrsMatt

your secret's safe with me Windswept!

BTW hubby is actually pregnant himself.... he must be.. as he has just eaten (in one bowl) chicken soup, tuna and rice!! PUKEEEEEEEY!!!


----------



## clairmichael

Toots3495 said:


> Hi Clair, that's an odd one. I was going to suggest ib but then I'm not sure it would start, stop and then start again.

Well its completely stopped now im not quite sure wot that was in the mornin it was fresh blood light flow by the eve it had turned 2 a dark brown thick type discharge mucas with a little normal blood (sorry 2 be graphic) im really confused guys plzzzz xxx:wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody today?
Inkdchick are you feeling better :hugs:
Clair, when is af due? Is this bleeding you've had around the right time in your cycle to have been ib?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Toots! How are you today?
Nat- glad all went well on your first day at work :)


----------



## Toots3495

Morning stork, I'm good thanks. Dtd again last night :happydance: I won't be able to sit down soon :rofl: but with any luck it'll be worth it. Did you have a nice day shopping yesterday? Buy anything nice:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies!

It's midwife appointment day - 3 pm!!! For the first time ever, I am not worried about having bloods taken!!!

Clair - if you think you might be, then I'd do a test - the strange bleeding could be implantation bleeding, so it might be worth a try. Otherwise I'd see what next month's af is like and if it's odd again, head to the doctors. If you have just come off the pill, it might be that your cycles are still taking time to recover?

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning windswept, have fun at the midwife appointment. Will you be asking for an earlier scan today?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Windswept, that's exciting! Hope the appointment goes well :)
Go Toots!! :thumbup: :haha: OH and I dtd yesterday too and then he woke me up in the night to do it again! That was very unlike him- just hope he's as willing around O time lol!
I didn't buy a lot yesterday although I did have some reflexology done at the Chinese alternative medicine place :) Also came away with some herbs to aid fertility and lower stress, so I'm starting on those today. They've given me a free session of acupuncture too, so I may have that done next week.


----------



## windswept

Yes, Toots, I am going to beg for an earlier scan!!!

Oooh - that's interesting with the herbs and acupuncture... Let us know how that goes!


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be interested in how you get on with the herbs etc stork and I've read good things about acupuncture so that's well worth giving it a go, plus it's free so that's an added bonus:thumbup: was the reflexology done to aid fertility as well?


----------



## Waitin4astork

The reflexology was just to help me relax really, but I did mention about TTC so she did some extra work on the uterus area of my foot :blush:
I'll keep you guys posted if the herbs and acupuncture help- the herbs smell a bit weird but I'm willing to give anything a go!


----------



## MrsMatt

Hi Toots & everyone... and good luck @ the midwife Windswept :D


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey MrsMatt :)
Hope you're good this morning x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning mrs matt, how's you today?


----------



## MrsMatt

I have an interview later on.... eeeek!!! but otherwise am OK thanks. Should really go to the gym, I know it'd make me more energised & PMA about it...


----------



## Waitin4astork

Good luck hon- hope it goes well for you. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Toots3495

Good luck with the interview, you'll be fine:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMatt

thanks hun! just something to tide me over til we move, hopefully in March... but mostly stop me being sooooo bored!!!


----------



## inkdchick

Toots3495 said:


> Morning ladies, how is everybody today?
> Inkdchick are you feeling better :hugs:
> Clair, when is af due? Is this bleeding you've had around the right time in your cycle to have been ib?

Morning Toots, i still have a very mild cramping goig on low down and the reflux shows its face on time right after eating at every meal time, so roll on af coz i swear shes gonna show xx

Morning Windswept ( hun have you got a first name it takes ages to type this one :rofl: how are you this morning, morning Donna hope you are well and to anyone else i may have forgotten xx :friends:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey inkdchick, we could call her windy but I'm not sure how she'd feel about that one:haha:
Bumped into someone I know yesterday, he's 61 and has met a lady who is 40. The very first time that they dtd she fell pregnant! Look at their ages Hun, it just goes to show that anything is possible:kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

Aww thank you hun , i dont know if i want a 60 year old to get pregnant tho :rofl: my OH is 46 i think that's old enough for me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
I agree about the name of Windy but true she may not like it but she may find it hilarious and want to keep it , lol x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Inkdchick :)
Just drank my first load of the herbs. They taste REALLY bad- had to pinch my nose when I drank them lol. They did suggest mixing in a teaspoon of honey if I found them too bitter, so that would be killing two birds with one stone :D


----------



## inkdchick

:rofl: bless you i dont think i could do it but if needs must, i do take a spoonful of natural organic honey bee honey with beeswax now and again and thats foul but my OH loves it , to be honest anything bloody honey he will eat it LOL


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm hoping it's something I'll 'get used to' but to be honest it's so foul, I doubt it! Goodness only knows what's in it but it's probably best if I don't know lol......


----------



## inkdchick

lol i would strongly recommend not searching google for whats in it or anywhere else come to think of it LOL, i would rather not know too lol , how do you feel today x


----------



## Toots3495

I've already shortened stork as it was a bugger to type! Hope you don't mind hun:flower: and I'm thinking of shortening yours to ink cos yours is just as bloody bad:rofl:
Stork definately put the honey in, like you said it kills 2 birds:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

yeah thats ok , well i am 45% covered in ink so thats cool, 
Yours is Toot its a lot easier and i defo like stork and windy its so much easier lol


----------



## inkdchick

got to go for now will be on after 3pm speak to you all then toot, windy, stork, donna, have a good day catch you alter ! xx:friends: xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, I actually like Stork :)
Nope, definitely won't be googling the ingredients- it tasted like very burned gravy, but with a weird aftertaste. Maybe it's just a crumbled up Oxo cube :rofl:
Hope you have a good day Ink- talk to you later :flower:


----------



## windswept

Ink - my first name is almost as long as windswept (cristina)!!! Windy?! It might suit me later on in the pregnancy, but I think Stina is a better option for now!!!

Sorry to confuse things!

Just told my boss - he's over the moon for me and it was such a relief to tell him! He was so lovely!

Just off for my lunchtime walk... Chat soon. Cx


----------



## donna79

Good afternoon Inkdchick:flower:


----------



## donna79

Good afternoon all.
What have I missed?? been in training meeting all morning - BORING !!
Nat congrats on your first day being over - nhs really ain't that bad.


----------



## Toots3495

Stina, I had a feeling you wouldn't be over the moon about windy:rofl:
That's great that your boss was pleased, at least if your feeling tired he'll know why now. 
Afternoon Donna, anything new with you today?


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon every1,tuesday's getting closer:wacko:


----------



## windswept

You must be itching for Tuesday, Mama? Are you feeling any more awake today?

I have just had word from the midwives that they want to see me at the maternity ward - will be exciting to see the place! I have been really flexible with them - they've changed my appointment time 3 times now - so maybe I could use that as leverage to get an earlier scan myself?! I'd really love if they tried to find a heartbeat today too... What are the chances?

Oh, I bought a doppler off a lady on here... Wondering if I'd be crazy to attempt to use it from 8 weeks???


----------



## Toots3495

Hi mama, how are you feeling today? This must be such an awful long wait for you but Tuesday isn't far away now:flower:
What's a Doppler?


----------



## windswept

It's used for hearing bubba's heartbeat at home. It's not guaranteed you'll hear it from 8-12 weeks, but possible and from 12 weeks you are 95-100% likely to hear it every time. Will be so nice to sit and listen to what is growing inside me!

https://www.fetaldopplerfacts.org/facts/dopplers/fetal-doppler-use.php


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok but still shattered it must just be the time of day it is think i'll try and have a snooze b4 every1 comes in from school,catch you all later x


----------



## Toots3495

That's a fantastic idea! That will be so brilliant to be able to hear it at home. You should definately give it a try as there may be a chance you could hear something already, you never know:happydance:


----------



## donna79

Hi all the doppler used on me looked like a microphone with a cable attached to a little speaker box, here you hear little ones heart rate ( probably more updated now tho)


----------



## windswept

The important thing for me is to remember that it won't work every time - so if I don't hear it one day, it's not cause there is something wrong...


----------



## inkdchick

Hi everyone xx
Stina my name is Tina just that ! lol even tho peole often refer to me as are you christina and i say No Tina and thats it :rofl: so i better stick to ink on here lol
Im ok Donna just got lots of lvery low down mild cramping and a backache and constipation and burning stinging pain behind nipples but apart from that im fantastic !, trying to apck for our trip back to our home in Rome and seeing my inlaws - italian is very slow but im getting there well i hope so anyway lol otherswise i will be asking for stuff that i shouldnt ooops!!! :rofl: . I will be away from tomorrow early til tues morning so i wont be able to tell you all if my af arrived on Monday til tues night at abour 5pm if you will all be on lol xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Looks like its only us Toot xx hows your afternoon then x


----------



## Toots3495

My afternoon is soooo boring ink! I'll be glad to go home. I'm going home to a bit of a mess I think, one of the cats was sick in the kitchen apparently before oh left for work and he just sodding well left it!!! He can't deal with that sort of thing, thank god weve got laminate floor! Men:dohh:
Your little list of ailments sound good to me Hun, I really hope the soy has worked and we see a BFP when you get back from your trip. I'd absolutely love to go to Rome, I hope you have a fantastic time! Do the in laws speak much English?


----------



## MrsMatt

Rome is stunning lucky lady ;)

Toots... how very DARE hubby leave cat puke for you, his fragrant lovely and hardworking Toots?!?!!put some of it in his slippers LOL


----------



## inkdchick

Well men are known for that sort of thing - the old saying goes men are the little boys they once were !, sounds familiar :rofl:
Toot, my inlaws speak no english and yeah Rome is fantastically wonderful, my OH to be is Italian and we spend probably 45% of the year over there seeing inlaws and rest of family going up to Marche' too this time to see his cousins now they speak very little english but its a completely different dialec too so i tend to get a bit lost when they are all talking lol but i dont mind the scenery is what im interested in as i paint as well as design tattoo and its a fantastic place up north for the scenery so cant wait xx


----------



## Toots3495

Quite agree mrs matt! How will he cope with baby sick and crappy nappies!
Ink are you a tattooist?


----------



## MrsMatt

yes baby sick even worse than cat sick I am sure LOL silly man!!
I have 1 tattoo (tiger on back) would consider another :)


----------



## inkdchick

well no i wish i was but tbh i do the hard bit - i design what people have in their heads that they want and cant get down on paper and thats what i find easy, i love it and have been designing them for just over 24 years now and have jsut done two yesterday ( erotic fetish ones) for a friend of mine she was wrapped so pleased with them and through her i have lots more work coming through so thats brilliant. I am 45% covered myself and plan on more as i want a body suit so a bit to go yet . Do you have any


----------



## inkdchick

MrsMatt said:


> yes baby sick even worse than cat sick I am sure LOL silly man!!
> I have 1 tattoo (tiger on back) would consider another :)

Ooh that sounds good is it a full back piece or a smaller one, would love to design one for you, i have doe one for another mum to be on here and she was very pleased all done via email and text so easy and money sent through the post all works well


----------



## MrsMatt

It is from mid-back down to bum, like prowling down my back.... black outlines not filled in and I think looks more dramatic and classy that way... on me :) tiger's paw is on my bum cheek ;)

Considering a dainty design on bridge of foot coiling up to ankle.. like perhaps barbed wire interspersed with flowers to represent happiness thriving in hardship :)


----------



## inkdchick

sounds really good to me, all you would need to do is take a pic of the site where you want it and measure how long, the best way is to draw a line as to where you want it in eye liner and then take the pic and email it to me i will send you a pm with my email address if you like and i will do it for a very cheap prices as always for my friends on here - you're all special girlies so special prices . let me know x


----------



## MrsMatt

oh brill :) I'll see what funds are like after Xmas and give you a PM if I wanna go ahead :)


----------



## inkdchick

well ive sent my email address for you so take your time no rush for something from side of foot to 3" up ankle then depending on work involved the most it will be is 30 pound ( sorry its in words am on a apple and i cant find the bloody pound sign anywhere only dollar stupid thing xx


----------



## Toots3495

If you can do the art work ink why not go the whole way and do the tattoo as well, you've obviously got the talent there.
I haven't got any, bit to much of a chicken:haha:


----------



## inkdchick

its so hard to get into the tattooing as you need to find a willing tattooist of 15 years or more experience to train you and the training is two years and believe me none of them are interested, but i do have an exciting job coming up to do with art, i have been asked if i will be the England contact for an italian art gallery from Fossombrone in northern italy close to my OH cousin and i have said yes so hopefully will be finalising all the details this weekend as im off in the morning so im pretty pleased as i paint too so thats good for me


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds exciting. To do something in the field of work you enjoy is really lucky hun. What time is your flight tomorrow?


----------



## inkdchick

7.30am but we only live 15mins from heathrow so its not so bad and coz he works for heathrow we get to leave the car in the close carpark so its quite good, and tbh it will take my mind off these cramping pains i hope they arent bad they are very mild but just there and they have been there now for four days which is really early for me so we are going to have a nice relaxing time with family and then when we come back hopefully with af or without we will be nice and relaxed to get excited or just enjoy each other trying again xx


----------



## inkdchick

well im off to go and finish packing and will catch all you girlies on tues night have a great weekend xxx


----------



## Toots3495

It'll do you the world of good hun. I hope you have a lovely time and I look forward to hearing all about it when you get back. Everything crossed that af stays away. I say everything crossed but not my legs, still got some :sex: to do yet:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Have a wonderful time Ink! Let's hope you'll be telling us that :witch: has stayed away, when you come back :thumbup:
Evening Toots :flower:


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Stork, Hows your day been?


----------



## Waitin4astork

It's been ok thanks Toots. Just had my second lot of herbs for the day and I've made sure this time, that I had a biscuit on standby to take the taste away! :rofl:
How's your day been?


----------



## Toots3495

Long and boring! I'll be so glad when its the weekend. I'm off to a firework display tomorrow night with my mum and niece which should be nice. Any plans for you for firework night? Did you have honey with your herbs?:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Stork i've just noticed your predictions in your signature area. Looks like this is your month!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMatt

Evening Toots & Stork my fine fillies!! how are you??

My (group) interview was OK... patronising and bit "cringey" but didn't do any major gaffes!

Now having a fine dinner of french stick with butter, herring rollmops (you know rolled with onions and pickled) and raspberry panna cotta washed down with leftover Sauvignon from the wedding ;) watching rubbish on the box.

God that sounds like a craving-dinner LOL!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, that'll be nice :) We haven't really got any firework night related plans, although we're out tomorrow night for a meal with friends. I've bought a packet of sparklers though :blush:
Didn't try it with honey but I definitely am now! Don't know whether to use my normal honey or invest in some manuka honey. I know it's meant to be amazing stuff, but not sure about its fertility benefits!
Going to have my acupuncture session tomorrow which I'm really looking forward to in a weird way (just as well I don't have a needle phobia!!).


----------



## Toots3495

Is the raspberry mixed in with the rollmops!:haha:


----------



## MrsMatt

no my rollmops are virgins ;)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Haha, that really does sound like a proper craving dinner Mrs Matt! It puts my dinner of bangers and mash with gravy to shame :rofl:
Toots- I have to admit, I was excited when 3 of the 4 predictions said the same thing but I'm trying not to get my hopes up or the disappointment will be even worse if :witch: comes along.


----------



## Toots3495

good sign tho that 3 of them said the same thing. Is ovulation next week for you?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yeah, it should be at the start of next week sometime. My ticker is just going off what happened on my last cycle so it could obviously be different. I've been POAS for my CBFM for the last 3 days, so it hopefully should be getting closer. Have got the Conceive Plus on standby this cycle too- trying my best to be pro-active!
You've still got a couple of days of dtd to catch the eggy haven't you? :D


----------



## Toots3495

Stina, how did the midwife appointment go :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm pretty sure I ovulated either yesterday or tuesday. Oh needs a rest tonight but we'll do it again tomorrow. I'd like to dtd tonight as well but I'm not sure he'll be up for it as it's a late finish from work. Cd7,9,11,12&13 isnt to bad i suppose. All we can all do is our best:flower:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies!

Midwife went fine - quite an anticlimax really. Very formal, form filling, blood and urine samples, got my freebies and reading material and told I'd have to wait for my scan appointment.

No mention of birth, etc. But asked me about what tests I'd want done - so need to think about whether we want to know beforehand if our bubba might have spina bifeda or downs... My gut instinct is to not test, as we wouldn't act on the information anyway.

Got loads of reading to do, and more forms to fill in - so going for a nice 'warm' bath, then bed...

It was really emotional in the maternity ward - I've never been on one before - and there was a newborn baby girl crying, with her mum and dad and aunties and cousins all rallying around! I cried out loud! Oh, and I chuckled - they had a massive display of 'breast is best' with a stunning new Mum feeding her gorgeous little boy - it was my maid of honour and her son!


----------



## inkdchick

well im all packed so thought id pop back on seeings how i will be away for ages and will be seperate for my bnb fix b4 tues lol


----------



## MrsMatt

how random seeing ur MOH on a breastfeeding pic!!!

Enjoy ur hollibobs, Tina :)


----------



## inkdchick

im so pleased your appointment went well but diappointing on the scan date tho, did she say you looked big for your dates ? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, didn't take long to come back Ink :winkwink:
Stina, glad that your appointment went well, despite it being a bit clinical. How cool to see your maid of honour there :D
Toots- sounds like you've definitely given it your best shot for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks Stork am ready for it now, have just had a bath to ease hips and back and noticed loads of veins on boobs i'm not thinking about it i'm not thinking about it but oooo !
Toots i think you have done well too this month try and relax a bit now and we will see your bfp in no time


----------



## inkdchick

well i dint have long stork and Oh should be home from work in a hour so thought id get done now rather at 5.30 in the morning !, and it was a lovely warm bath eased my back a bit but hasnt touched my hips at all so will have to sleep with a pillow between legs tonite to see if it helps, i hope it does coz its so sore x


----------



## Waitin4astork

It definitely does sound promising Ink!
Go and have a wonderful weekend away, and bring some good news back with you :winkwink:


----------



## Toots3495

The really exciting bit will be you're first scan stina! Was the midwife you saw today the one that will look after you the whole time or do you se different ones?
Ink, veins on the boobies:happydance: looking good so far hun! Have a brilliant time and a safe journey.


----------



## inkdchick

thank you and i hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Evening ladies!

Sorry I'm late today - just getting used to being back at work :dohh: Just been reading through all the posts I've missed today - took me about an hour :haha:

Inkdchick - have a fabulous break and your symptoms sound extremely promising to me :thumbup: Here's hoping the :witch: stays away.

Toots, sounds like you've given it a good shot this month. Good luck :thumbup:

Windswept, glad midwife went well. How lovely to see the maternity ward.

Stork (I'm shortening your name now too!), let me know how your acupuncture goes as I'm thinking of trying that too.

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, hope you enjoyed you're second day. How did you find the workload?:flower:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi Nat. H


----------



## Waitin4astork

Umm...that posted too quick!
I meant to say that I hope work went ok and will definitely let you know about the acupuncture!!


----------



## mamadonna

crickey i havent been on here for a couple of hrs and already there's loads to catch up on..

enjoy your jollies ink,hopefully some good news will follow you back :thumbup:

pleased everthing went ok at ur midwife app windswept ur scan will be here b4 you kno it

hi to every1 else hope ur all well :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi Mamadonna, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Nat0619

I'm settling in well at new job thanks girls, it seems pretty chilled :thumbup: I know a lot more what I'm doing after today as another Secretary from another hospital came and sat with me and went through everything.

I think it's doing a good job of taking my mind off ttc actually, I've got a different focus at the moment. CBFM is showing 'high' but we haven't :sex: yet! Last time was Saturday morning. Been tired past couple of nights and just not bothered so think likely to be NTNP month really, think my focus is going to be my job for a bit.

Don't think I'm going anywhere though girls, I'll still be on here regularly :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Waitin4astork said:


> Hi Mamadonna, how are you feeling today?

i'm feeling ok thank you :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> I'm settling in well at new job thanks girls, it seems pretty chilled :thumbup: I know a lot more what I'm doing after today as another Secretary from another hospital came and sat with me and went through everything.
> 
> I think it's doing a good job of taking my mind off ttc actually, I've got a different focus at the moment. CBFM is showing 'high' but we haven't :sex: yet! Last time was Saturday morning. Been tired past couple of nights and just not bothered so think likely to be NTNP month really, think my focus is going to be my job for a bit.
> 
> Don't think I'm going anywhere though girls, I'll still be on here regularly :hugs:

ntnp is usually when it happens :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

I had a year of NTNP before ttc this year - didn't happen then :cry:

I think I'm going to focus on new job for rest of this year and enjoy Christmas and am resigned to visiting docs in new year to start tests x


----------



## mamadonna

at least you have something to focus on with your new job hun


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, it's friday:happydance: how are we all this morning? 
Nat, get :sex: but totally see where yours coming from with considering ntnp. Perhaps a relaxed approach will work for you. Does your oh feel the same as you about maybe going for tests in the new year?
Stork, how were the herbs this morning?
Stina & mamadonna, how are our resident pregnant ladies today?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Toots :)
Haven't had the herbs yet- working up the courage!! Definitely going to introduce honey I think! How are you today?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm good thanks stork. Glad it's Friday, I've actually got the weekend off which is nice. During the holiday season I do an extra job on a Saturday at a holiday camp for a bit of extra cash and it's closed for the winter now. I'll miss the extra money but it'll be nice to have my Saturdays back! Need to catch up on some decorating at home so maybe I'll start getting on with that. 
Do you have to boil the herbs or just drink them cold? The things we have to go through! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sounds like you've got a busy weekend planned- fun though :D
OH and I are out for a meal with friends tonight, tomorrow we have a match to go to (OH and I have season tickets at Manchester United!) so I'm hoping Sunday will be a day of rest lol.
As for the herbs, I've got to add two spoonfuls to boiling water, let them dissolve for 15 mins then drink it lukewarm- lovely!


----------



## Toots3495

My oh is a massive man utd fan! He's been to old Trafford a couple of times. I used to go as a kid but haven't been for years.
Herb concoction sounds divine darling!:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

It'll have changed a bit from when you were last there I bet! It's mad what they've done to the stadium over the past few years.
OH and I actually met at Old Trafford, so that football club has got a lot to answer for :winkwink:


----------



## Toots3495

They still had standing when I last went! Do you go to a lot of the home matches?


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Good morning ladies, it's friday:happydance: how are we all this morning?
> Nat, get :sex: but totally see where yours coming from with considering ntnp. Perhaps a relaxed approach will work for you. Does your oh feel the same as you about maybe going for tests in the new year?
> Stork, how were the herbs this morning?
> Stina & mamadonna, how are our resident pregnant ladies today?

morning i'm ok thanks niggly pains this morning hopefully thats just a bit of stretching going on:shrug:


----------



## Toots3495

I hope so mama, not long to go now till your appointment!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hope the niggly pains go away soon Mamadonna :hugs:
Toots- we go to every home game, and most away games. When we have our little bean, it'll have no choice but to be a red :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

Just imagine if it goes the other way and decides on city! Oh dear!:wacko:
If it's on tv on Saturday my oh will be watching it and I'll think of you shouting away in the stands!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, Toots- we'll have to give it a daily United lesson to make sure it doesn't go that way :winkwink:


----------



## donna79

Good Morning lovely ladies :hi:
Toots the piccy has changed again cute cat but deffo a tigger fan.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, how you doing? The pic is my beautiful Siamese, she's called Phoenix. Now I've worked out how to put pics on there will be no stopping me:haha: it'll probably be changed regular.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Donna :D


----------



## donna79

Awww she a pretty puddy tat, how old? mine died last year not a siamese tho hit by car.


----------



## Waitin4astork

She is gorgeous Toots :) Sorry to hear about your puss, Donna.
We've had a nightmare with ours the past few weeks. She had an ulcer on her eye so had to have a general anaesthetic to sew her third eyelid shut for a few weeks, until it healed. Thankfully it worked, but she was NOT impressed. She had a button above her eye to keep the eyelid closed- it was hilarious!


----------



## Toots3495

That's a horrible thing to happen Donna. Same thing happened to my mums cat and it was v upsetting. 
Phoenix is 7. I have a singapura who is also 7 and 3 moggies. The moggies were strays that we took in. All the same family, the mum was dumped while pregnant and went off somewhere and had her babies. She eventually bought all 4 babies to the back garden to me and I managed to rehome 2 of them and kept mum and the other 2 little ones. Not sure how old mum is but the babies are 4.


----------



## Toots3495

Blimey stork I can imagine she was not best pleased about that! It's a nightmare when they get something wrong with them isn't it. Phoenix has sinus problems so sounds like darvader (no idea how to spell it!). She sleeps in bed with me and snores v loudly!


----------



## donna79

:rofl: mine used to whistle when he was asleep sinus problems too. slept on the top of the sofa just behind my head usually tail slappin me in face every five minutes and whistling in the other ear. Big fat ginger tom


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww, bless her. Ours (called Glam- but we inherited the name) won't stay on our bed for longer than 5-10 mins. She has the run of the house though with various cushions and blankets, so she's never short of a place to go!


----------



## windswept

Morning Ladies!

Glad to hear all is well this morning. We have a stunning day here, and I had a wee bout of morning sickness early on so allowed myself a long lie and a slow morning. Am at work now, and looking forward to the weekend starting!

Toots - that is a stunning cat. We had a beautiful siamese x moggy - he had the gorgeous markings of a siamese, the blue eyes, but the coat and chubba of a moggy. I took him to cat shows and he won lots of chairman's choices, best non pedigree in show, etc. That was a phase I went through when I was about 12! The cat we have just now will be our last - no matter what. He's really put me off cats - very needy, attention seeking, constantly crying at me and demanding different food, walks over worktops, scratches doors, never seems settled or happy. I try my best, and we'll keep til the end of his days, but I certainly don't love him as much as I do the dogs. I guess I am a dog person. He was a rescue, and had spent 4 years in a cattery, so I can't blame him for wanting more!

I'll post a photo of him soon...


----------



## windswept

Here's my boy - Mischka (name came with him) - he comes for walks with me and the dogs... Miaowing the whole way!
 



Attached Files:







wee mischka.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Toots3495

Needy, attention seeking, fussy, sounds just like Phoenix! She follows me round like a little dog. I'm very much a cat person so I don't mind. Are you in work all day or can you finish early for the weekend:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

Cute - wouldn't like to be what ever he's staring at tho!!


----------



## Toots3495

Oh he's lovely! Looks a big lad. I love seeing peoples pet pics. Do you walk him on a lead:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww, he's gorgeous Stina :)
Hope your morning sickness isn't too bad x


----------



## windswept

He doesn't need to go on a lead - we live down a very, very quiet single track road! He follows at a distance, then sprints to catch up, then slows down and saunters, then sprints to catch up - he is very funny! He might actually have siamese in him - he's that kind of nature! 

I think I will leave at 3.30 pm - that way I'll get home and have a little while to do stuff in daylight! I have the house to myself this weekend, so planning on quiet Stina-style relaxation - which means I will be busy and constructive!!! I thrive when I am doing too many things at once. But I think I will do the baby a favour and leave the painting to Mr Windswept.

I love my pets, so love that someone is happy to listen to my stories about them! You must have the patience of a saint, with 5 cats?! And, Stork, I hope your moggy is getting better - owch!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm terrible Stina for chatting about my cats. Once you get me started I don't stop!:haha: I'd like more pets but oh has put his foot down and said 5 is enough. I'd really like to keep a few chickens, get some rescue ones from the disgusting battery conditions. There's a farm near here where they have been rehabilitated from the battery 'farms'. Still working on oh about that one!
Having the house to yourself sounds a rather blissful weekend and it sounds so nice where you live. To be able to go on lovely walks with your dogs and cat:haha:


----------



## windswept

I am that way with my dogs! Ohhh, saving some poor battery chickens from a hellish life sounds like such a lovely thing to do... Maybe if you made the coop yourself OH would be so impressed he'd let you?! I did that to get my ducks!

I am hoping that there is noone on here that knows me, cause I'm just going to give the game away big style... But this is where I live - https://www.amhuinnsuidhe.com/ - our house is down by the sea. Obviously don't live in the castle, but Mr Windswept is the estate manager. Now you can picture where we are! 

If anyone does spot who I am, please, please keep schtum!


----------



## donna79

OMG !!! how beautiful is this!!! amazing!!
no wonder the dogs look happy :baby: gonna have so much fun by the sea


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh for goodness' sake!!
OH just rang me from work. A lost dog wandered onto the premises this morning and being like he is, he went over to it to check its collar to see if there was a phone number. The dog then went for him, and bit him on the arm and on the hand :dohh: He's been to A&E and luckily, it's just a superficial wound (his tetanus was only done last year too). He's on antibiotics now for a week but he said he asked if they would affect his fertility (I'm kind of proud of him for asking) and they said no :happydance:

Just what we don't need coming up to O time!!


----------



## windswept

Poor Mr Stork. Hope he's okay - stupid dog, did it not know he was trying to help it?!


----------



## Waitin4astork

He said that he seemed friendly enough initially but as soon as he touched his collar, he went berserk. Just one of those things I guess.
I'm sure in his blokey way, he'll get lots of sympathy and attention for a few days ;)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Right on that note, I'm signing off for today.
Catch you guys tomorrow. Have a good rest of the day and a Happy Bonfire Night :D


----------



## Toots3495

What an amazing place to live stina. I'd absolutely love that! Beautiful scenery and lovely walks, you lucky lady:thumbup: 
Good idea about the chicken house but I dread to think what it'd look like if I built it myself:haha:
Hope oh is ok stork. With any luck utd will win tomorrow and cheer him up!


----------



## windswept

I spy a new photo! Lets have one of you next!

It is my little piece of paradise - I love it here. Lots of walks around - especially if you like going off the track and exploring.

You could build your chicken coop to look like a little house, with shutters and flowers! He he!

I think I might head home now... Be more use there than I am here!


----------



## Toots3495

Bet you spend loads of time daydreaming at work about you're little one! I tried to put a pic of me there but it was the wrong way round:wacko: I'll have another go later:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

I can't concentrate on anything less important than my little family... And there is nothing more important! So work is pretty crap!


----------



## Toots3495

When will you be giving work up for your maternity leave?:happydance:


----------



## windswept

That's a bit of a current topic just now... I have applied for redundancy - in which case I will be free by end of March - so lots of time to enjoy pregnancy and life before bubba. Otherwise, I'll probably be looking at 3 June. But my midwife dated me as being due 18 June, so may leave in May.

It can't come quick enough!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope you're all ok. Stork, sorry to hear about your OH, hope his bite gets better soon.

Stina (can I call you that now too?), it looks absolutely beautiful where you live :thumbup: I'm so jealous!

After what I said last night girls, OH jumped on me and we :sex:!! CBFM still showing high and OH off work all next week now so could give some great opportunities to get plenty of BD in :happydance: So maybe won't be so much NTNP as I thought yet! Not got any real ov signs from my body yet so don't think it's imminent really yet. But I'm only CD13 yet so that is early for me.

Any of you ladies going to a bonfire? I don't think we are, may depend on the weather x


----------



## Nat0619

Just noticed how many times I said 'yet' in that last post :dohh::haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Just got back from the firework display and it was so good. There was a bonfire with a guy on it, amazing fireworks and a barbecue. My niece had a great time. What did you girls do this evening?
Nat I'm so pleased that you're still in the game, I was secretly disappointed when you said you were going to be ntnp! Go girl! And where is you're flashing sign! wanna have loads of members of the crew flashing all over b&b:haha:


----------



## windswept

Hey Nat

Glad to hear you are likely to get a bit of action while you are ovulating!!! How did work go? Settling in well?

No fireworks for me - I'm not a huge fan of the fireworks, but I do love a bonfire, marshmallows and mulled wine!

I am wading through all the reading material the midwife gave me! Didn't know I got a £190 grant plus £250 for my Child Trust Fund. Lots to read on breastfeeding... Not sure I want to know the nitty gritty yet!


----------



## windswept

Toots - glad you had a nice night! What did I do??? Got pissed off with my inlaws! I was busy recarpeting my camper van - inside the van, inside our big stone shed with the doors closed, wrapped up warm and totally comfortable - then FiL comes down and tells me he needs to use my van, and that I should be tucked up in front of the fire doing something less strenuous. I am going to get really sick and fed up of this pregnancy malarky if people don't stop telling me what I can and can't do!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, that money ain't half bad is it! I didn't realise they were still giving the child trust fund. Are you planning on breast feeding Hun or undecided? Are you enjoying having the house all to yourself!


----------



## windswept

Yeah, definitely going to give breastfeeding the best go I can - there are so many reasons to do it, and none to not do it (except perhaps that I will have to be the one getting up every time through the night!!!)... I just don't feel ready to think too much about that, for some reason.

It may be that my lovely MOH (the one in the poster in the maternity ward) had a really hard time at the start - I remember being repulsed watching her son pull his face away from her breast to reveal a face full of blood and her cracked painful nipples. Made me realise it isn't going to be all fun!

The money - it must be hard on those you really rely on that though, but it's a nice bonus for us!


----------



## Toots3495

With reference to the in laws Stina, you're pregnant not ill! That must be so infuriating to be told what you should and should not be doing! You know your own body and will do what you feel capable of doing. Totally sympathise Hun :flower:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Toots - you are right - and I am normally very active, so to stop me doing what is normal to me will cause me more mental harm than what actually doing it would do to me physically! I'm sure I could've phrased that better!

So, any plans for your Saturday off?


----------



## Toots3495

I know what you mean, you have to carry on as you please. As if you'd do anything to put your baby in harm anyway!!!:wacko:
Tomorrow an electrician is coming to move a plug and connect our cooker extractor fan. I certainly know how to enjoy myself:haha:
How about you?


----------



## windswept

I'm going to lock the shed door and finish the job I started - a wee renovation of my self-converted camper van. Also need to rig up a trapping system for my 'free range' ducks and lift my beetroots to make some beetroot chutney.

I am refraining from doing the painting I planned, as baby might not like the fumes... Mr Windswept can look forward to that job when he gets back!

Sunday will be a nice long walk and picnic with my dogs (and the cat if he'd care to join us!).

Nothing very exciting for me, but the kind of thing I enjoy! Simple things!


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds a perfect weekend. Totally enjoy Hun and I love the fact that you take your cat for a walk:rofl: I'd love to take Phoenix for a stroll on a lead but oh thinks people will reckon I'm nuts!


----------



## mamadonna

we've been out watching all the fireworks,i think they've finally stopped little's in bed dogs asleep by the fire bliss:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Mama - what age are your little's?? When will you tell them about their little sister/brother?


----------



## mamadonna

my boys are 4(he's the one thats in bed) 11yrs,13.5yrs,16.5yrs and 18,i think i'll wait till i get my scan on tues,if everything is ok i'll maybe wait a week and then tell them


----------



## windswept

You've certainly got your hands full! Do they all live at home? The four year old will be most excited I would suspect? I guess you will be hoping your prediction is right, for a girl?

I couldn't work out what my prediction was, as ovulation day was probably first October - but it could've been September... I think it's a girl myself!


----------



## mamadonna

i'm honestly not fused either way but a little girl would be lovely as this is definately my last baby,my eldest was living with his dad for a while but has come back home its a hectic lifestyle but i wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## windswept

I think it's your turn for a girl, but it's great you are not bothered either way.

Well, I am signing off now - have totally run out of energy!

Have a lovely weekend, ladies.

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

enjoy ur wkend windswept


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls! How are we all today?
Well, the acupuncture was great! I had needles poking out all over my stomach, but it was actually really relaxing. He left me for about half an hour and I felt this really weird warmth all over my stomach :shrug: After the took the needles out, he massaged my stomach which was painful, but he assured me it would help. He said that I was full of tension and if I'm tense, the egg won't be able to get to the uterus. For the rest of the evening, I kept feeling random twinges all the time so I'm hoping he's woken the eggy up to do its stuff :winkwink: I've booked in for a course of 6 session so will let you know how that goes.
As for OH, he's doing fine- moaning slightly less now :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning stork, that acupuncture sounds interesting. I'm going to see how you get on with your sessions and then I might have a go myself. You never know, it might have released more than one egg and you could end up with quads:haha: are you due to ovulate next week? Glad to hear oh is ok, has he got a nasty war wound!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hehe, I sometimes wonder how I'd ever cope if I fell pregnant with twins, so quads is a terrifying thought!!!
Yeah, due to ovulate some time at the start of next week but still getting lows on my CBFM at the moment. Although the first month I used it, I went straight from low to peak and the second month, I only had one high before peak. So, I'm trying to get OH to bd anyway, just in case :winkwink:
His hand is still bandaged up so I'm not sure how bad it looks underneath, but he's managing :D

Off to Old Trafford now, so will chat later. Love the new pic by the way :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMatt

Happy weekend everyone :)
My second interview (one to one) went very well.... should hear on Tues if I got the job.

I've bleached my en suite, buffed my sink with shiny stuff, and told the gerbils off for kicking sawdust over the floor, little SODS!!!
Fireworks probably tomorrow night, big display near us.
Homemade lasagne reheated for lunch for me, always better the 2nd day ;)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope you're all having a good weekend. I'm ok but sooo tired lately, could just keep sleeping at the moment. Not sure if it's just going back to work and getting up early the past few days that has done it - it's a shock to my system after not working for a good few months :wacko:

You'll all be pleased to know that some :sex: was had again this morning :winkwink: So seem to have started an 'every other day' thing at the moment so now going to aim to continue that, particularly as OH off work all this week :thumbup: Stork, I'm opposite to you on the CBFM, mine has been high for past 5 days now and I don't really feel that close to ov yet so think it's not going to peak for a good few days yet. Although I never peaked at all last month anyway!

Interested to hear about the acupuncture, I may well try that at some point x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, good to hear there's :sex: action! Doc told me every other day was ideal:thumbup: let's hope we all get our :bfp: this time! 
Hope everybody has a nice weekend. :hugs:
Stork, pleased to hear utd won! Unfortunately it wasn't on tv so oh couldn't watch it. He would like to know what happened to hargreaves, why was he substituted early again?!!


----------



## addie25

Hi,

I personally think it is a good thing when it falls out because it means they had a lot to put in! One day the day of my O actually none fell out I was dry and I was nervous. My husband was sick n we tried anyway because I was O but he could not get much out so I much rather it fall out than not.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi everyone!
Mrs Matt- glad to hear the interviews went well :thumbup:
Nat- sounds like you're getting into your groove at the min :winkwink: Hope you hit your peak soon- I'm hoping I'll get a high tomorrow or Mon at the latest. Feel like something is starting to happen now!
Toots- Hargreaves got substituted after 6 mins with a hamstring injury. Gutted for him, after all he's been through with injuries. Just about scraped a win today- wasn't a great game. Will be watching Match of the Day later :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

:sex: again this morning ladies :thumbup: Still only 'high' on CBFM but line is very light this morning which is usually a sign I'm close to peak. Can feel twinges of ov a bit too at times and think I had some EWCM yesterday (although it can be hard to tell I think whether it's that or :spermy: when you've had some action :haha:)

Stork, looks like we should ovulate at a similar time :happydance:

Hope you have all had a good weekend x


----------



## windswept

Glad to hear you have lots of positive signs of ovulation, and plenty of the vital ingredient, Nat!

I am ffffffffreezing cold. We have a big bad gale happening right now - 63 mph winds - waves crashing onto the shore in front of the house (thank goodness for the sea wall). Mr Windswept is stuck on the mainland - ferries not sailing. So a tad bored and fed up with winter already! Other than that, been a good weekend except this morning - which was spent hunting down a smell in the kitchen (in the process I cleaned every square inch), but never found the smell... Grrrhhh, I hate having a supersonic nose! Think we have a dead mouse behind the wall :(


----------



## Nat0619

Ooh, weather doesn't sound nice by you at the mo Windswept :wacko: It's bit rainy here.

Hope you manage to find the smell eventually!

When does Mr Windswept hope to be back now then? x


----------



## sammiarmani

hiya peeeeps! its soooo annoying when it falls out! nothing worse then walking down stairs to get a drink n feeling it run down ya legs, spesh if ya waiting on ya fakebake developing lol. anyhow..i can remember wanting to get pregnant and one time after sex i lifted my hips up for twenty minutes, stood up n i thought all of it dribbled out....but a missed period later and i was pregnant! so obv some lil swimmers stay in there! however this time round the hips thing hasnt worked so far so im still TTC xxxx


----------



## windswept

Might not be until Tuesday now... Forecast is for more of the same. I don't normally miss him all that much (really love my own space), but I really do this time! Maybe it's cause there are two of us to miss him!

Sodding puppy just burst my lip with an over enthusiastic cuddle!

What you been up to, apart from doing the baby dance?!


----------



## Nat0619

Aww, two of you to miss him yes :kiss:

Had quite a relaxing weekend really. My OH is a Wolverhampton Wanderers fan so we actually went to a pub and watched the match that Stork went to - Man Utd vs Wolves. So my OH wasn't impressed with the score :nope: Although the match wasn't actually on telly, or on Sky TV, this pub has some kind of foreign Sky so can show all the Wolves matches.

We then went over to my mom and dad's last night for a bit and watched X-Factor with them :thumbup: Do you watch that? Just chilled today really. OH is at gym at the mo, I was going to go with him but had a bit of a headache this afternoon so decided against it!

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Stina and Nat :)

Sorry to hear the weather has been so rubbish up your way Stina- it must be frustrating for you. Hope your lip isn't too sore!

Nat- I got my first high on my CBFM today so ov should be imminent :happydance: OH seems to be quite happy to bd lots this cycle- I think it's the new bed that we have :rofl: Wouldn't it be amazing if we could get our :bfp: at the same time?! Sorry that your OH wasn't happy about the match yesterday- you can tell him from a United fan that was at the match, that we were very lucky to win and his team did them proud :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh and yep- definitely watch X Factor! Results show on soon :D


----------



## windswept

Well, I am not a football fan at all, so Mr Windswept being away means that I didn't have to watch the Rangers match today!

Lip is throbbing! Weather getting worse - worrying about my duckies! Even the pup refused to go outside, it's that bad.

Yup, I've been following X factor. I'm definitely going with Matt - all the way!!! Wagner MUST go out soon - please British public, do the right thing - although saying that, he did do his best performance this week!!! Rebecca is pretty darn good too.

Get rid of that headache Nat - no "I've got a headache" excuses to come from your lips this week!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh yeah, Matt was brilliant last night!! SO bored of Wagner now, and I'm not too keen on Katie either.
Taxi for Wagner please!!


----------



## windswept

I am losing faith in the British public - Wagner through again??? Who on earth is voting for him?! I'm guessing Katie might be out, but I have to admit I quite like her...


----------



## windswept

80 mph gusts now - and the storm hasn't peaked. It's wild out there!


----------



## Nat0619

Stork, thanks for that, I've just told him :thumbup:

What do you girls think of the voting fiasco just on the x-factor?? Why on earth was Cheryl allowed not to vote? So Treyc went out with only 3 votes being cast :nope: If Cheryl couldn't choose, why didn't she say Katie to go just so it went to deadlock and let the public decide?? Probably because she knew the public would have voted Katie off and she's her flippin' favourite :growlmad:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

That's exactly what I said Nat. They've never let anyone cop out of voting before. I'm sure they must have known that Katie got the lowest vote and that's why they let her opt out of voting and taking it to deadlock. Grr.


----------



## Nat0619

OH just made the point too that Simon voted to keep Katie. It is the Simon Cowell show after all so maybe because he voted Treyc out the producers just decided to go with that :shrug: Poor Treyc, so not fair x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Simon obviously wants to keep in the acts who generate most publicity for the show (ie: Katie). Surely they can't keep saving her over and over again though?! *said hopefully*


----------



## windswept

It is bound to come out what the public vote was - and I'd be very surprised if they let Treyc go without it being her that was lowest??? If so, then it is not right.


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think they usually bring the voting figures out a few days after the final, so it'll definitely be interesting to see!


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how's everybody today? Everyone enjoy the weekend? 
Lots of :sex: going on I hope:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

Morning all how are we today?
Toots loving the piccy :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, Phoenix does enjoy having her pic taken, bit of a poser! How was your weekend? Mine was fairly busy. Went to my parents yesterday for a lovely roast dinner, it's so much nicer when you havent got to cook it yourself:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

nice and relaxing ,although it was me cooking the roast - but only for me dh and lo, and bits for the dog.
She's a photogenic puss every side be a good side


----------



## Toots3495

How's everybodys day so far? I'm really cold!
Had something strange this morning, sorry if it's tmi, a big blob of clear/White cm with a few dots of bright red blood in it. As you can imagine I hoping it's ib but trying to behave myself after the last cycle when I had all that spotting although that was very different in texture and also colour. I've also developed af type cramps as the day has gone on. Wonder what's going on:shrug:


----------



## windswept

Dunno what's going on Toots, but I'd like to think implantation is getting ya!!!

Well, I am tired, headachey, heartburny and grumpy today - so best you avoid me! I was up all night with that storm, and just feel really rough today. 

On the plus side, I had my work experience visit to a childminder's this morning and it was great - really excited about what's to come!

Mr Windswept is on his way home - and has promised me a big stodgey bowl of risotto when I get in from work!!! Not having specific cravings (except for Parmesan cheese), but I have a real desire for that!


----------



## Toots3495

Is if you're not tired enough Stina and then you get a bloody storm keeping you awake! How were the ducks? It was windy and rainy here but I would imagine you get it a million times worse where you are cos it's so open. A big hug from mr windswept and a large bowl of risotto will do you the world of good. Glad to hear the work experience went well, didn't put you off:haha:
I'm really hoping I have had ib but I guess I'll just have to wait it out, only 1 very long week left before I find out:wacko:


----------



## donna79

Ooh Toots will be watching this space .....
just tucking into a lovely orange cream choccie (raided the office's Quality Street) having one of those days! 
Windswept I developed a fancy for cheese having my daughter could be sign.


----------



## Toots3495

I feel like I could eat for englan today. Now I'm thinking of lovely bowls of risotto and quality street, not in the same bowl of course:haha: might have to nip to the shop for a choccie bar!


----------



## windswept

I already think it's a girl!!! Sometimes I am so sure I have a girl, other times I am not sure - but I have never referred to her as him yet. Watch this space!!!

Work experience definitely did not put me off - did the opposite! Just need to think of the logistics with our 'quayside cottage' and the seawall, plus our dogs and the need to earn a wage... But it will all work out.

I can't wait for home now! But poor Mr Windswept has already warned me he has the horn and I have to admit to having the exact opposite! Just 'cause I have my BFP doesn't mean I can talk about my sex life like the rest of you!!!


----------



## windswept

Toots3495 said:


> I feel like I could eat for englan today. Now I'm thinking of lovely bowls of risotto and quality street, not in the same bowl of course:haha: might have to nip to the shop for a choccie bar!

Woop woop! Hunger was my first symptom!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Have that cold spoon handy stina!:rofl:


----------



## windswept

Poor Mr Windswept. I told him it wasn't just one of us he had to talk round, that there were two of us now and I think he might have wanted to cry. I'll let him give me a nice massage in front of the fire to try to get me in the mood...!


----------



## Toots3495

You're going to have to stop cultivating those big boobs it's obviously getting him going:haha:
When my oh looks fed up with having to dtd so much around ovulation I always promise him my pregnancy off:haha: wonder if he'll accept the offer once I am actually pregnant:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Girls :flower:

Well I've hit 'peak' on CBFM this morning so the eggy is about to drop :winkwink: I tested this morning and went back to bed and when I checked it and told OH it was peak, he immediately jumped on me :haha: So pretty clear he wants this as much as me :thumbup: So we have had :sex: last Thursday night, Saturday morning, Sunday morning and this morning now - pretty good going but do you girls advise one more time maybe?? I appear to have lost the 'every other day' method and it has become 'every day'.

Stork, are you peaking yet? Would be fab if we ov at the same time!

I seem to recall someone posting somewhere on B&B that morning BDing is better, something to do with the :spermy: being better quality in the morning? I hope this is true as we've had three mornings on the trot this month! :happydance:

Toots, how many days dpo are you now? I really hope it's IB for you x


----------



## donna79

get him to stand outside for ten minutes that should sort him- make sure he holds onto something though wouldn't want him to blow away :rofl:
If all else fails the "spoon of Doom" should sort him


----------



## windswept

I bet he doesn't! I don't think they ever tire of it!! Mr Windswept certainly doesn't!

Yeah, the big boobs are being a nuisance - run out of bras - will really need to get myself off this rock into some proper shops...


----------



## windswept

Nat - every morning was our trick - lets hope it works with you guys too! And, I don't think you can try hard enough - keep going until he falls over with exhaustion!


----------



## Toots3495

Spoon of doom:rofl: poor mr windswept! We always seem to be advising Stina to do mean things to him:haha::rofl: all the poor lad wants is a romp!:haha:
Hey nat, I have heard that morning sperm is supposed to be better quality. Maybe get one more go in just to be sure:winkwink: then it's onto symptom spotting!:happydance:


----------



## donna79

Hey wait till you get to +6months :haha: two melons in a hammock spring to mind.
I went from a C cup to an E/F!!!


----------



## windswept

Wow - that is a big jump... Excuse me having to ask, but do you have to buy bras in different cup sizes, or is there special maternity ones that grow with you?!


----------



## donna79

I had three maternity ones and then I just bought a few soft non underwired ones to tide me over. The maternity ones tend to be abit on the expensive side for how long you actually need them for.


----------



## windswept

Did you get them when you reached E/F cup, or did you find some that grew with you?


----------



## Nat0619

Hey Windswept, I've just noticed your ticker - happy 8 weeks!! I can't believe how quickly that has gone, that you are 8 weeks already :thumbup:

Time is flying by. I need to get my head around Christmas shopping, I've done some but none of the big pressies I need to get.

Having ovary twinges this evening so definitely think the CBFM is right and ov is very imminent :happydance: I'm CD16 today so ov is looking to be a bit earlier than my few previous months, reckon I'm on for a 31 day cycle this month rather than about 35 :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Evening nat, had a good day? Day off today wasnt it? Are you going to see if you can manage a few more days dtd everyday?:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Toots. Had good day thanks, OH off too so we've chilled and watched a couple of films. He's off all week, hence managing to DTD this morning - no work for either of us :thumbup:

I may well aim to BD tomorrow but it will have to be night as I've got to get up for work :cry: I think tomorrow night may be too late as I really think I could be ov'ing now but I may do one more go anyway just to cover things. Does anyone know the optimum time to BD in relation to ov? ie I think it's better for :spermy: to already be there rather than after ov isn't it?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Thats a good question Nat, something i've been wondering. I suppose it must be best before ovulation so the sperm is waiting in there for the egg:shrug: but then if the egg lasts for 12-36 hours or so then doing it after ovulation would work as well wouldnt it? Who thought it would be such a bloody science:haha:
Maybe as your oh is off work he may be game for another go tonight:thumbup:
I always worry during the 2ww that we didnt do enough, perhaps we could have done more but when youre working and have other things going on in your life theres only so much time to spare for dtd!


----------



## Nat0619

Yes, I wonder the same but when you think of all the women who get pregnant after just one time then surely we are doing enough? :shrug:

I may see how OH is later but he's just had his flu vaccine jab so may depend how he's feeling :wacko:

You know something I've always wondered too - they say the sperm wait for the egg in the tubes. But how do they know to stop swimming when they get there, rather than just carry on and fall out the ends of the tubes?? :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I'd like to think we're doing enough, my oh needs the 2ww just to recover:haha:
The little swimmers must have inbuilt sat nav!:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Evening guys! How are we all doing?

Nat- I got my peak on CBFM today too :happydance: OH and I have kind of abandoned the every other day thing and gone for every day too (well, twice yesterday and today :blush:). Between that, all of the pills we're popping, the herbs and acupuncture, I don't think we could have done much more this cycle!!

Toots- that sounds very promising indeed :thumbup: Keeping everything except legs crossed for you :winkwink:

Sorry you're not having the best day Stina- happy 8 weeks though :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi stork, youre certainly putting the hours in, twice yesterday and today!!:haha: At least you can give yourselves a big pat on the back this cycle:thumbup:
Are you due to ovulate in the next day or so?


----------



## Waitin4astork

We're trying our best lol. I'm actually very proud of my OH as he's initiated it every time without me having to pester him :happydance:
My CBFM has given me a peak today and I'm having tons of twinges on my left side so I think it's pretty much going on as we speak!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm proud of you girl! Lets hope its a good month for us all:thumbup::happydance:
Mamadonna, if your on at the moment just wanted to wish you luck for your scan.:kiss:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun i'm kinda just lurking around not quite sure what to do with myself


----------



## Waitin4astork

Good luck Mamadonna!
Hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## mamadonna

thank you,when i 1st got the appointment it seemed like such a long time to wait,i cant believe its actually here


----------



## Toots3495

I would imagine its an extremely nerve racking time for you hun but you and little bean are going to be absolutely fine:hugs: Have you done any more hpt or have you left that alone?


----------



## mamadonna

aww thanks toots,i have been testing still positive but faint


----------



## Toots3495

Still showing positive is great news! Is it a morning or afternoon appointment?


----------



## mamadonna

9.20 in the morning,keep everything crossed for me girls(except ur legs :haha:)


----------



## Toots3495

Glad its nice and early for you, saves you worrying throughout the day. I'll definately be keeping everything crossed for you including my legs for extra good luck:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

ur a star thanks hun i'll let you kno as soon as i get home


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody this morning? It's wet, dark and cold here, not v nice at all! Had a very strange dream last night, oh and I were being shown his sperm results and also like an X-ray pic of them and they were just White blobs with no tails! I hope that wasn't a sign:nope:


----------



## donna79

Good morning ladies.
Toots I be very well thanking you muchly, no rain here but cold and dark.
That's panic having dreams like that, your mind is working overtime.


----------



## Toots3495

I reckon you're right Donna. It is on my mind a lot so I guess I'm even worrying in my sleep now:dohh:
What are you up to today?


----------



## donna79

Work work work.. 
my collegue has just gone home poorly so I have 2 clinics and a theatre session going on,
being on here is a welcome break from the madness


----------



## inkdchick

Boun Giorgno Ladies How are you all this damp and rainy morning xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Welcome back ink! How was your trip Hun? Do you have good news for us?


----------



## donna79

Very well thankyou Ink.
How are you today? Did you enjoy the break?


----------



## inkdchick

It was full sun no clouds and between 24 and 26 degrees - and here when we got off the plane was bloody freezing at 6 degrees last night - nooooooooooooo!!!!!, so we are off there again on my birthday 28th dec for 12 days .
Period shd have started yesterday but no show but this morning i have light brown cm and that slight heavy to dragging feeling as tho the full flow is about to start o and lots of wind , and i st6ill got these really weird like needle burny pains through back of my nipples , still constipated with a headache but i know inside my head that its gonna start maybe this pm so will be looking forward to starting soy on cd3. so thats me how is everyone else.
Toot !!!???!!!??? how ar you love x


----------



## inkdchick

No news that you would like to hear let alone me hee hee but am positive to try soy on cd3 when this bleed starts properly coz i think it will as i never get this brown cm and then no bleed - it always follows !


----------



## inkdchick

just popping out to do some shopping be back on later have a good day xx


----------



## donna79

Sound's lovely (the weather I mean btw),you never know until that little :witch: arrives there's always hope


----------



## Toots3495

Oh what a bugger ink! Bloody :witch: but I'm glad to hear that you're carrying on with the soy and ttc:happydance:
Spending your birthday in rome sounds rather nice! I'm glad to hear you had a good time, did you improve on your Italian?
I had what could possibly be ib yesterday although after the continual spotting last cycle I'm not all that hopeful. Only difference is that this time the spotting was a little bit of bright red and it was brown last time so who knows what's going on!
What are your plans for the day? I'm stuck at work till 5 and cos the weather is bad it's really quiet in here as not many people will bother to venture out unless they really need to.


----------



## inkdchick

well i have just been to the shop and wont be going out again, if you get bored i will be on here hun. This light brown cm that i have is liked mixed with white as its that consistency which is really new for me but im just putting it all down to the soy, my boobs are sill aching and tingling tho which is odd, and i have a hell of a headache and very very mild cramping sort of aches and the feeling as tho a full blown flow is about to start so me thinks it will but like i said i havent had all this like this before so maybe it is the soy.
tina x


----------



## Toots3495

You never know ink, it may well be a good sign. Is this your first cycle of soy? Am I right that it kind of acts like clomid?
I have the feeling that I'm out all ready this cycle as I'm getting the brown spotting again:cry: it's so bloody annoying! I could kid myself that it's ib but the same happened last month so I guess I should be realistic. I think I'm coming down with something cos I ache all over, across the top of my back and down my arms are so tender. This cold and wet weather does not agree with me!


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies

Glad to have you back Ink - hoping you are wrong about your CM, as there are definite signs there...

Where on earth is Mama? I really want to know how she got on - been thinking about her all day...

I have had a hellish morning - don't know what has happened to the day, but that's me only just arrived at work... Feel like a zombie and could honestly sleep anywhere. Got a very long day ahead though. 

Oh, and got my scan appointment through - 9 December at 3.30 pm - trying to see if they'll change it to earlier in that week, as I am away on a big meeting with work... But will pass on the meeting if it means I get the scan!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, the bad weather doesn't exactly help to get you motivated either does it! Did mr windswept make a nice risotto for you?
Great news about the scan, that's going to be an exciting appointment:happydance:


----------



## windswept

Hey Toots - I had a lovely risotto with lashings of Parmesan! It was delicious, and I also got a lovely back massage and cuddle last night - Mr Windswept is all soppy just now. No cold spoon treatment!

I think I've ballsed up - my midwife called to say she's changed my appointment - to the FOLLOWING Thursday... Arggghhh! I'll phone back in a little while and speak to someone else and get it changed back - I hope. I don't want to wait any longer than I have to!!!


----------



## MrsMatt

Hello everyone! Had my blood test redone this morning so am hoping that there'll be a clear-cut reason for my missing periods which is easily treated so I can get back to knowing what my body's blimmin' doing!

Never thought I'd be hoping & praying for Aunt Flo, pesky & painful as she can be!!


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies sorry i havent been on earlier,had my scan this morning no baby there :cry::nope: had to have some blood taken as i am still testing positive so they need to rule out eptopic,scan showed 2 big cysts on eon either ovary,didnt really say what they are other than they could be connected with ovulations:shrug:

i'm not to bad considering i think i had myself prepared for this i'm gonna carry on with ntnp just see how we go,this ttc business has worn me out:sleep:


----------



## windswept

That's great news MrsMatt - so, when should you be 'blessed' with her company and able to start your next cycle?!


----------



## MrsMatt

oh mamadonna I am so sad for you... but at least you sound quite calm (I'm sure ur very unhappy though) and moving on with your life in your own way & time.

All the very best xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Oh mamadonna I'm so very sorry to hear that. What is the next course of treatment for you Hun?


----------



## windswept

Oh no Mama - that is such a shame... I know you had prepared yourself, but it can never be easy. I am so sorry. When will they know if it is ectopic? 

Big hugs from the windswept north coming your way... Cx


----------



## MrsMatt

windswept said:


> That's great news MrsMatt - so, when should you be 'blessed' with her company and able to start your next cycle?!

Well nothing for the last 6 months... hoping perhaps to be given medication to bring her to The House of Ovum :) ALL HAIIIIIL!!

As it is, she is not expected without intervention :(
Thanks for your support as ever though hun, I'll be putting up a squeaky thread "SHE'S HERE!" or somesuch when the time comes ;)


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ladies just waiting for blood results,it broke my heart 2 weeks ago but since then i have come to realise that nothing would show on a scan(it was just wishful thinking)gonna phone hospital in a min cos they said it would only take an hour and a half to get my results,luckly i have my 5 gorgeous boys here with me(6 if you include hubby)just gonna relax for a while and just see what happens :kiss:


----------



## MrsMatt

So glad you have love & support around you at this time sweetie. xx


----------



## windswept

Well done for being so positive - I admire you! Let us know what they say at the hospital. 

May I ask if you have had any complications like this with any of your previous pregnancies? Is this new to you?

I hope they all look after their Mum tonight - you should have some 'you' time - book yourself in for a massage or something???

Lots of love, Cx


----------



## donna79

Hello all :hi: what we all on with this afternoon?


----------



## windswept

Hey Donna

Not a very positive day on the old 'it fell out' thread... Hope you have something cheery to tell us?


----------



## Toots3495

Definately put your feet up mama and take it easy for the rest of the day. Maybe a soak in a nice bubble bath would be nice to. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Mama I'm so sorry lots of :hugs: coming your way :hugs:


----------



## windswept

If I were you, Mama - I'd be buying myself a nice bottle of wine and eating lots of brie - two things I am missing at this precise moment! And, I'd make that bath roasty toasty hot!


----------



## mamadonna

just spoke to the hospital and they said my level was 30 so need to go in next week and have another blood test to make sure it goes down completly,thanks for all ur support girls and windswept a massage sounds fab:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mrs matt, what is your situation? Do you not get Af at all or is it v long cycles? Sorry to have to ask, I must have missed something a few dozen or more pages back!:dohh:


----------



## donna79

no stinky feet cheese for you Windswept!! as for the wine I will raise a glass for you tonight (or 3) it's my wedding anniversary and me and DH are off out for tea.
Got huge bunch o flowers and a beautiful diamond eternity ring - to replace my old one that had to be cut off when i broke my hand in May :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Well done for being so positive - I admire you! Let us know what they say at the hospital.
> 
> May I ask if you have had any complications like this with any of your previous pregnancies? Is this new to you?
> 
> I hope they all look after their Mum tonight - you should have some 'you' time - book yourself in for a massage or something???
> 
> Lots of love, Cx

i had a mmc back in 1998 but healthy pregnacies other than that once,just not meant to be a guess:nope:


----------



## Toots3495

Happy anniversary Donna!:flower: have a lovely evening:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

It's a shame that you still have to go through tests, which will prolong it for you, but will be good to make sure all is well before ntnp...

I think I might partake in a wee glass of wine now and again in the 2nd tri - one to bring in the new year for a start... But never more than one in a week!

Happy Anniversary Donna! Hope you have a lovely night.


----------



## MrsMatt

Toots3495 said:


> Hey mrs matt, what is your situation? Do you not get Af at all or is it v long cycles? Sorry to have to ask, I must have missed something a few dozen or more pages back!:dohh:

Nothing AT ALL since May, Toots. I had a bleed after finishing taking Norethisterone for my wedding in August "just in case", but whether this was period or just reaction/withdrawal bleed I simply don't know.

As a result I suppose I feel slightly fraudulent being in TTC, there's no eggs coming down EVER to be fertilized :( Been six months and counting :(


----------



## Toots3495

That must be so frustrating mrs matt! What are your treatment options for that? You should definately still be here Hun, you're still ttc and a eggy may pop out and surprise you!


----------



## MrsMatt

Toots3495 said:


> That must be so frustrating mrs matt! What are your treatment options for that? You should definately still be here Hun, you're still ttc and a eggy may pop out and surprise you!

Aww cheers hun.

Metformin was mentioned as something that may bring on ovulation; as the natural approach of Agnus Castus has not to date worked...would really prefer to avoid drugs but I stupidly read that long term total lack of periods (other than thru preg or menopause) can seriously increase chance of uterine cancer :cry: and so I want to get the eggy cogs working!


----------



## Toots3495

Do you take soy now or do you actually have to be ovulating for that to help?


----------



## MrsMatt

have to be ovulating I do believe.... as it merely brings ov forward after your last period, rather than "bringing it on" from what I have read.


----------



## Toots3495

Well I've just about had enough now! Had even more brown spotting so I'll be bowing out again this cycle. Its a good job I'm a lady cos the language in my head at the moment would make you're teeth curl:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi girls!

Mamadonna- I am so, so sorry to hear your news. I hope you're going to be ok :hugs:

Donna- I hope you have a lovely wedding anniversary- sounds like he's done you proud :thumbup: Our anniversary is on Saturday but I'm not holding my breath for many presents!!

Toots and Inkdchick- I think your symptoms still sound promising. Nobody's out until the :witch: rears her ugly head!

Stina- did you manage to get your scan changed back to the original date?

MrsMatt- I hope that one day very soon, the eggy will pop out and surprise you :winkwink:


----------



## windswept

Oh no Toots - that's not good. It's not necessarily bad either, but your PMA is not good so nothing is good!

You've still got 6 days to go - and IB starts 6 DPO, doesn't it? Although, yes, I do see comparisons with last month :(


----------



## windswept

Hey Stork - yes, thankfully I am back to 9 December - 12 weeks, 3 days! Couldn't wait for another week! The four that are standing between me and seeing the bubba on the scan are far too many as it is!


----------



## Toots3495

I think I've got to face facts Stina that something is not quite right, like you say it's v similar to last month. At least we've got the hospital appointment next week. Getting my Minnie moo out for a good ole probbing is just how I fancy spending my afternoon:rofl:


----------



## windswept

Minnie moo?!


----------



## MrsMatt

Toots3495 said:


> I think I've got to face facts Stina that something is not quite right, like you say it's v similar to last month. At least we've got the hospital appointment next week. Getting my Minnie moo out for a good ole probbing is just how I fancy spending my afternoon:rofl:

When I went to the gynae (re sex pains not TTC) I had the consultant, the nurse AND two resident MALE doctors staring up my widget like the Mersey Tunnel!....:blush::blush:

I was asked in advance, I hasten to add.... but they were super-hot (ER/Grey's Anatomy hot!!) 
The indignities of being a woman hey! I doubt yours can be worse Toots hun & if it gets you some answers and your BFP then allllll be worth it hey :)


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon stork. How's you? 
Mrs matt I'll be mortified if I have a room full of people staring at my nether regions!:haha:


----------



## MrsMatt

it was all done in the best possible taste ;) 

Probably was on live stream to boost North East Essex' NHS funds you never know ;)


----------



## MummyinJune

ul be fine, during 'sex' u should try put a pillow under ur bum and stay like that 4 a while after, i always need to go 2 the toilet after as i cant stand the feeling of it all comeing out but i managed 2 conceive with the pillow under my bum 4 a while thing!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Mamadonna, I am so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of :hugs: Have they given any possible reason, other than ectopic, for you still having the pregnancy hormone?

Stina, good news about the scan date :thumbup:

Toots and Inkdchick, don't rule yourselves out yet until the :witch: shows. I really hope she stays away for you both.

Stork, looks like we've ovulated on the same day :happydance: How long a LP do you usually have? I have 14 days usually. Will we be due AF the same day? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Great news Stina. Hope these next 4 weeks don't drag too much for you!
MrsMatt- I know I shouldn't laugh but that mental image made me chuckle! Hopefully you won't have to have quite so many people 'observing', Toots :winkwink:
Nat- my LP is pretty consistant at 14 days so we should be testing together! I've just spent half an hour with my legs in the air and a pillow under my bum, so I hope it'll be worth it!!
Going to shower us both in lots of baby dust, just in case :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMatt

Stork: course I don't mind it was meant to be a chuckle & put Toots at her ease :) Prefer not to repeat experience really ;)


----------



## inkdchick

Hey girls how are you both this windy wet evening xx


----------



## MrsMatt

Hiyaaaaaaa how was Rome? Any news for us? ;)

PS just paddled out for a packet of biscuits!!


----------



## Toots3495

Mrs matt, I shall think of you surrounded by George clooney docs when I'm having my 'experience'! You definately made me laugh. Bet my doc ends up looking like george formby rather than George clooney!! 
Ink, it's a rotten evening and I've just rung oh to moan at him about my sodding spotting, just what he needs at work! Has af stayed away?


----------



## MrsMatt

Imagine Mr Toots on speakerphone in his high-powered office, doing million $$ deals, with his minions about him... 

Toots: *fooking hell I'm spotting*
Mr T: *spotting what darling... errrm... you're break--breaking up!*

Yes you may be lucky, or it unlucky, and get George Clooney looking up your fanjita, I shall keep my legs crossed for you ;)


----------



## inkdchick

Toots you have spotting , i have had brown cm today and now its gone and my period was dues yesterday so i dont know whats going on had a headache from hell today and boobs are still giving me this aching tingling sensations and are very heavy and about an inch and bit bigger all over so all i can do is wait and see. How bad is the spotting?
MrsMatt Rome was so warm i mean hot really full sun 24-26 dregress and its bloody freezing here brrrrrr !!!!


----------



## MrsMatt

ooh lovely weather! Foul, here in Essex!


----------



## inkdchick

its foul here and freezing in ashford middlesex too hun , Toots is quiet is she ok ? xx


----------



## MrsMatt

You OK Toots??


----------



## Toots3495

Ink, the spotting is exactly the same as last cycle unfortunately. Its started a few days later but I'm pretty sure I'm out. 
You've certainly got some strange goings on my dear! When are you going to test?!
Mrs Matt, I sure wish other half was sitting in his high powered office, I think the jet set lifestyle would suit me down to the ground:haha:


----------



## inkdchick

im not just going to wait it out hun but i hope the :witch: doesnt show hun for you or me really perhaps we wont get her and we will be bump buddies xxxx


----------



## MrsMatt

ohhh me too Toots but perhaps in the Next Life? 

Just think...SATC lifestyle complete with lesbian bra-less nanny ;)
Bring on the Louboutins, Hermes bags, walk-in wardrobes, Spa Days.... and a DRIVER, come rain or shine, who holds ur brolly over you and carried you to the Mercedes....


----------



## Toots3495

I hope so Ink! Have you looked into whether soy will upset your af pattern? I'm still thinking it sounds so promising for you this time, I've got it all crossed!:hugs:
Mrs Matt, you do make me chuckle! I'm putting you on my bottom (sig strip:haha:)


----------



## MrsMatt

oooh my first time on a lady's bottom I am honoured and doff my hat to you (I don't have one, but have borrowed Mr Matt's oilskin golf hat for the occasion!) It stinks, so you are blooming honoured!


----------



## inkdchick

i have checked an no it doesnt seem to and havent for me so far so i dont know :shrug:


----------



## MrsMatt

ooooooooh lets start a "stay away inkd period" chant!! It's not over yet hun..... you testing this week??


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, I know you don't want to get your hopes up but this sounds really promising to me :thumbup: I really, really hope this is it for you - you really deserve it :hugs:

I say :test: ! x


----------



## inkdchick

im not testing i cant take it and i have had so many emmc, and neg test that i just wont be testing so all you lovely girls are going to have to sit it out and wait with me xxx
Thank you to everyone xx


----------



## Toots3495

Ink you are a tease!!:haha::haha:


----------



## inkdchick

no i'm not just being practical as i think this :witch: show up in a couple of days im sure xxx


----------



## MrsMatt

I am praying for you Inkd, I am!!! So are the gerbils.


----------



## inkdchick

awwww bless thank you , but the reddy brown is now back so think my period will start by the morning so on to next cycle which is good really xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I have a similar outlook on things to you Inkd (although not the same experiences- I'm sorry you've had to go through that). I never get my hopes up, and try to keep a realist approach to things. Tomorrow is the start of my 2ww and I'm going to try and just put it to the back of my mind, and resist temptation to symptom spot. I don't want to give myself false hope.
I really, REALLY hope that the symptoms that you are getting are for a happy reason though x


----------



## Toots3495

Excellent way to look at it stork. I wish I could control my symptom spotting! I suppose the rest of my 2ww won't be to difficult now cos the spotting has started. I'll get excited about everyone else instead:thumbup:
Maybe a relaxed approach will bring on the BFP:happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Haha, you never know!
I never even used a HPT last cycle- I was determined to wait until I was late to test, but the witch came bang on time again. I'm too scared to test any earlier in case I get a chem. Not sure if I could deal with that.


----------



## Nat0619

I don't test either Stork. I was very close to testing 3 cycles ago when I got to 16dpo and no AF! But :witch: turned up just as I got home from the supermarket with the tests :growlmad: There was something different about that month though - not just the getting to 16dpo, AF was different and symptoms before it that I hadn't had before and haven't had since. I also had a 'feeling' I was pregnant which I have NEVER had before. I really believe we conceived that month but had a chem but will never know as I never tested :shrug:

Ink, when will you test? And when you you Toots? x


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry, I meant 'and when WILL you Toots?' :haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hmm....sounds very possible that it was a chem then. I've heard people say about the 'feeling' that they're pregnant. I guess that's the thing- I can resist testing to protect myself in case, but if I had symptoms like you, I suppose I'd realise it anyway....


----------



## Nat0619

In a way though I wish I had tested early as at least I'd know I had managed to conceive and could :shrug: But I guess in another way it's better not to know as it would be upsetting and worrying x


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies

It's a cracking day up here - far too lovely to be stuck in this office all day!

Hope everyone is well - Toots, any change? Inkdchick, don't suppose you were wrong and she's not appeared this morning? I respect your wish to not test - but hope you will have to eventually to confirm a BFP!!!

I am feeling very refreshed - stayed at my brother and sister in laws in town last night, so avoided 2.5 hours of driving and 1.5 hours of walking dogs, so more time to blether and relax in the bath and catch up on sleep... And baby talk with SiL! Oh, and the inevitable chat about MiL too - therapy! But now I am itching to get home to my Mr Windswept and our lovely doggies!

Heartburn and constipation are my two current symptoms!

Hope everyone has a lovely day... Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, glad you're feeling refreshed. Even your message sounds bright and breezy. It's a lovely day here as well, sunny with a lovely blue sky, certainly perks you up a bit! I haven't had any spotting so far this morning which I'm pleased about but I'm definately not ruling out that it'll come back to haunt me later! I'm not reading to much into it at the moment but I have a monster appetite at the moment which is very unlike me:shrug: Are you able to take any meds for your heartburn?


----------



## windswept

Another promising symptom Toots!!! What day do you expect AF? Will you test or hold off? 

In fact, everyone - please let us know your AF due date and I'll make up a wee list - give us all some milestones (I need more immediate ones than my next one of 9 Dec!).

I can take Rennies - I bought a big pack last night, but haven't had any heartburn since - typical.

I am loving this sunshine - but we are forecast for more gales tomorrow :( Living up to my name, more than I had bargained for!


----------



## Toots3495

Af is due mon 15th for me. I think I'm going to only test if af is late. I'm trying not to symptom spot as well as I don't think it's my month, but if I notice something I'm thinking to myself maybe I am still in with a shot! I suppose it helps to keep a little bit of pma. 
Has the sickness worn off now? And have you and mr windswept decided yet to find out whether you're having a boy or a girl?


----------



## windswept

I think PMA is a very good thing! But it sounds like you are being very level headed, which is also a good thing! I really, really hope you can cancel that appointment!

It's just funny queasiness now and then, nothing major... I like to think it is bubba's way of letting me know all is well in there!

Mr Windswept is adamant we will not be finding out the sex. I wouldn't be upset if they let slip during the scan, but I would prefer to hear the words 'it's a boy' or 'it's a girl' after my final push! I dream of hearing Mr Windswept saying it... I think it spoils the surprise, and know there is a risk of them being wrong - so wouldn't paint the nursery pink or blue just in case, anyway!

SiL is sure she's having a girl too, and last night I dreamt that her's arrived (3 months before ours) and was a boy - think it was my mind's way of saying 'it might not be the girl you are sure it is, prepare yourself'. We don't really care either way, we just want a happy, healthy bubba!


----------



## donna79

HHeeeellllllllllllooooooooo!!!!!
my god log off for the day and it takes 30 mins to catch up !!!!!
Toots George Formby :rofl:that will have me chuckling all day.
How are we all ??


----------



## Toots3495

Well good morning to you Donna, maybe if he's playing his ukulele it'll take my mind off the probbing :rofl:


----------



## MrsMatt

Hello all!!! have updated my period post.... yikes!!

Toots, Windswept et al, have a lovely day & hope it's not too cold & vile by you. Overcast here but not raining YET.. it will when I am walking back from town with my new haircut though, guaranteed!

Making Mr Matt& myself a Pork and parsnip stew in the slow cooker today, sure sign winter is almost upon us :)


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning mrs matt, has af finally showed up?!!!


----------



## MrsMatt

I had blood upon wiping last night & this morning.... but nothing overnight! perhaps it is just a slow start.... very unlikely to be IB I should think!


----------



## donna79

Now u really have done it !
laughed rreally loud and frightened half a dozen patients waitin for theatre !! bet their blood pressure gone sky high ! oops a daisy : haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Oops! Sorry donna:haha:
Mrs matt, that's a positive step forward:thumbup: any kind of bleeds good when you haven't had one for so long.


----------



## MrsMatt

thanks Toots I thought so too!

Oooops Donna your poor patients!


----------



## donna79

No worries just woke the sleeping ones up!!! 
now the nurses are asking what I found so funny - not tellin tho this is for me and me only!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning guys! Sounds like everyone is happy and positive this morning :)
I started feeling sick and dizzy this morning so I think that O has definitely occured! Just hoping there are enough of OH's :spermy: hanging around to catch it!
Had a dream last night that OH and I had a boy (first dream I've had like this since TTC) and we named him Samuel James. No idea where that name came from but never mind! (I do actually quite like Sam though, even though OH and I have never discussed that name). The baby looked just like OH which was so cute :)


----------



## MrsMatt

That's lovely Stork and hopefully it's a premonition ;)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, it'd be nice but I'm not pinning too many hopes on it- not with the crazy dreams I have sometimes!!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning stork, that's a nice dream to have. You never know perhaps it was a premonition! So are you officially in your 2ww now?
Are you off to watch utd tonight?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yep- the 2ww starts here. Eek!
Not going to the match tonight- applied for tickets but didn't get any in the ballot. That might not be a bad thing as I reckon there's going to be trouble tonight.


----------



## hill23

I have the same issue, I keep on thinking this is the reason I can't seem to conceive. 



Toots3495 said:


> Hi ladies, this month oh and I are trying the every other day method. I'm due to ovulate thurs/fri and dtd last night. A lot of it fell out when I moved and I'm most upset cos I do my best to stay in bed with legs in the air! Do you think enough of the little :spermy: would have been left in?
> :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Let the symptom spotting begin!:haha:
Watch the match from the comfort of your own home:thumbup: My oh is finishing work early to get home to watch it!


----------



## donna79

I think I have given up on the symptom spotting just get myself all in a tizz - i'm sure my brain plays tricks on me ! :haha: what i have left that is


----------



## Toots3495

I'm sure my brain makes things up during the 2ww! It could drive a woman insane!:wacko: 
Where abouts are you in your cycle Donna? I completely lose track of everybody.


----------



## donna79

Cd9 - this bit a can deal with but the 2ww is getting on my nerves abit now though


----------



## Toots3495

Quite agree! That's why I'm trying to keep calm and carry on this time. Thankfully I've only got 5 days left. You should get a ticker Donna, it'll help my old brain keep up!


----------



## donna79

I know - I will have to find the time in my tea break to be constructive and sort my ticker out ( the one I stick at the bottom of the page not me heart ) :haha:


----------



## windswept

I agree - tickers keep us all right! I wish mine moved as fast as the monthly ones.

I met my lovely friend at lunchtime... And found out about a few other girls in our circle who are expecting! Looks like there will be a few of us around the same time!! I had to tell her too - she noticed how big my boobies are!


----------



## donna79

Ta da .......... Toots all done.
Quick bloody t break tho.....


----------



## Toots3495

I'm impressed Donna! Took me bloody ages to do mine:haha: at least now it helps us keep up:thumbup:
Stina, that's lovely that a few of you are expecting together. All you little ones will be chums and grow up together!


----------



## windswept

It's the cousins I can't get over! SiL and her sister - 3 little cousins within 3 months of one another! Plus, being able to share maternity leave with the Mummies - and having a sense of sisterhood (I've only had brothers). I am so glad I am not in this on my own!

Well done Donna - now I can keep tabs on you!


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya girls hows everyone !.
Update for me - i got my af this morning and boy is it heavy but at least i got it :wohoo: onto soy in two more days and see if it works this cycle , well you never know xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone?

Ink, so sorry the :witch: got you in the end. But glad you are positive and, like you say, onto the next cycle.

I reckon I'm either 1 or 2dpo today, reckon I ovulated Monday night. I got peak on my CBFM that morning and had a fair few ov twinges during the evening which had then gone quiet by the time of Tuesday morning. We :sex: last thursday night, saturday morning, sunday morning and monday morning. Just hope that was enough and plenty of :spermy: were there waiting when the eggy dropped :shrug:

x


----------



## inkdchick

another update for me just been to get checked out tonight as i was in a lot of pain like a lot more than normal and i have just had another emmc !!!! # 10 !!!, apparantly its down to my age and i have to expect it but she did say that if i want to carry on then do but dont carry on for mych longer as my body is struggling to cope with it now so i think next cycle is my last and im not too bothered to be honest we have tried our best and if it works then fantastic but after this cycle there will be no more i cant pysically carry on .
Good Luck to you all tho got my fingers tightly crossed for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my goodness Inkd, I'm so sorry to hear that :cry:
I have to say, I think you're being amazingly calm and level headed about it all. I really, really admire you for that.
I hope that your last cycle will be a lucky one for you :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Ink i'm so sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, what an awful day it is here. It's windy and chucking it down! Went to oh sisters little girls 1st b'day party last night, had fun playing with all the toys! Dtd this morning and there was quite a lot of pink cm which indicates I'm going to probably get af, I normally get that if we dtd just before af so it is a little early but at least now I know for sure I'm out this cycle. 
Nat, sounds as though you've got a fair amount of :sex: done so hopefully you'll get your bfp:thumbup:
Ink, how are you feeling, are you still in a lot of pain? What is emmc?
How is everybody else today?


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies - so sorry to hear that Inkdchick... As Stork says, you are being very calm and level headed - I admire you. But don't hold in what you are really feeling, if you need to let rip then go for it!

I am really worried today - I have had some pains for the past 24 hours, getting stronger (but kind of come and go). This morning the pain is in my left side and I have that awful pressure feeling... You know, the one you get just before AF starts. If I didn't know I was pregnant I'd be expecting a heavy period. I have been constantly checking, but no blood - yet. I am not sure what to do. Will post on first tri for advice, and might call my midwife.

Toots, that is not good news for you either - but I'm still holding out hope for you!

How is everyone other than that? I need good news!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, do you think maybe you should ring your gp or midwife just to get some advice? It's not going to be good for you to be worrying and hopefully they will be able to put your mind at rest.


----------



## donna79

Well said Toots , Stina give the midwife a ring and they will advise you, don't just sit there do it now (please) :flower:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Toots. Sorry to hear you think you're out- but you never know until the witch shows her face.
Stina- I hope you get some positive advice on the first tri forum but I think you should call your midwife too, just to put your mind at ease.
I don't really have any news- I'm 3dpo so nothing going on here!!


----------



## donna79

Mornin Stork - don't ya just hate this bit


----------



## windswept

Spoken with midwife, who has reassured me. She's not worried about the pains at this stage, especially as I have had no blood or coloured discharge (only ewcm). But I can call her back at any time and if she thinks it necessary she'll put me through to EPU. Pains have subsided now - maybe it is worsened by worry?!

So - lets lighten this up! Anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend? I am home alone yet again, but Mr Windswept comes back on Saturday and then we are going to a concert (Newton Faulkner). I am going to take it easy I think - no big DIY jobs, and I have stocked up on art materials so will busy myself working on creating a masterpiece for Mr Windswept's Christmas...


----------



## Toots3495

V glad to hear your mind has been put at rest. Im going out for a meal with friends tomorrow evening but apart from that no plans.


----------



## donna79

Relax and have a soothing hot drink to take the chill off - it's wet and windy here not my cup of t much prefer hot hot hot and sunny of course - proper sun bug me.
Oooh Newton not heard one of his tunes in a while


----------



## Waitin4astork

Definitely Donna- this part is the worst of the whole cycle! Need to try and keep occupied for the next few days lol.
Stina- glad that your midwife has reassured you. I can only imagine how any sort of pain and twinge is scary when you're pregnant. Make sure you relax loads over the weekend- Stork's orders :winkwink:
OH and I are away for the weekend as it's our wedding anniversary. I'd like to think we'll be grown up and go to some fabulous restaurant to celebrate.....in reality, we'll probably order room service and watch X Factor lol :blush:


----------



## donna79

and why is that not a grown up thing to do? sound's like fun (nudge nudge wink wink) :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I was just thinking about my appointment next week and was wondering if anybody knows if they'll start tests straight away or do you think it'll be just a chat and detail taking?


----------



## donna79

They'll take history and then poss examination then arrange for appropriate tests to be done - not sure on examination some do some wait until test results come back.
I've had both happen.


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be cd4 and still have af on appointment day. I wonder if I should postpone it to a cd when I won't have af?


----------



## donna79

I'd still go and if they need to do an exam they will arrange for you to come back, I don't know how the hospital is at ur end but ours is fully booked all the time and it takes ages to re arrange anything - and I bloody work in one !!!!


----------



## Toots3495

You're probably right there Donna, I'd best go at least to get the ball rolling. I'm worried that this is going to take months or a year or more even to find out what's going on. I'm soooooo fed up:cry:
Reckon it's the horrible weather making me all depressed! Didnt help being told last night at the b'day party that oh and I should get on with having a baby and hearing about what a great experience it is. One lady there got pregnant really quickly with her third child, she's 40, and I had to sit through hearing all about everything! They're not to know though cos we've not told anybody we are ttc so i can't blame them. Sorry moan over now!:haha:


----------



## donna79

I can totally understand it's so frustrating - I have just been told by one of my friends (work collegue) that she is expecting and they only decided beginning of October to try!!! how f***ing annoyed am I , pissed off and all the rest of the emotions that go with it. First month and bingo ...job done. Arrrggghhh!
thank you my rant over with now.


----------



## Toots3495

How do some people manage it so easily? You can't do much more than dtd around ovulation and still nothing! I'm beginning to despair I must admit:growlmad:


----------



## donna79

I must admit we didn't try with our daughter but @ 22 you don't, the other's we planned and I planned everything to run like clockwork and bingo it worked the following month on both , but then all went wrong ended up in surgery blah blah blah, after 4 years i am now losing the will to carry on I will be honest. 
Jesus listen to me going on like a nutter Sorry! DH does tell me a talk too much sometimes ! :flower:


----------



## Toots3495

It's good to have a moan sometimes Donna. I'm in one of those moods today:haha:
How many children have you got?


----------



## MrsMatt

Hello Toots, Donna & others online!! Empathising ladies, my good friend is 4/5 months preg with first little boy, she had "just started looking into cycles and stuff" and pinpointed her 3 day fertile window. As it happened, she & hubby had a row during this time, so actually conceived after ONE :sex:

Her sister did too! They are wonderful though and she is late thirties so I am so pleased it wasn't an arduous battle against time for them.


----------



## Toots3495

A positive story mrs matt:thumbup:
How are you today? Has af come on properly yet?


----------



## MrsMatt

Toots3495 said:


> A positive story mrs matt:thumbup:
> How are you today? Has af come on properly yet?

Yes thanks Toots she certainly has!! Think I took my Soy too early (last night) but nothing ventured, nothing gained.

How are YOU??


----------



## Toots3495

That's great! Hopefully the soy does it's job for you. I'm ok, having a down day today but I'm sure I'll bounce back:haha:


----------



## MrsMatt

Toots3495 said:


> That's great! Hopefully the soy does it's job for you. I'm ok, having a down day today but I'm sure I'll bounce back:haha:

Awww hun :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

What do you put in the eBay search to find Gail? Think I'd like to get a reading:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Toots, I ordered mine direct from her website. It's: www.psychic123ukreadings.net


----------



## donna79

Toots i have one little girl nearly 9 , we were both 23 when she was born.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks stork, I think I'll have a go and see what news I get! How's your day been?
I guess it's easier to conceive when you're in your 20's Donna. You must be roughly the same age as me, 32?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Day hasn't been too bad thanks Toots. Off for my second session of acupuncture tomorrow. Getting through the herbs ok now, since I've started adding half a teaspoon of manuka honey with it :)


----------



## inkdchick

hiya ladies, well there is no other way to be just getting used to having these early missed miscarriages (emmc) tbh, and they are to be expected at my age so i cant complain at least i dont have blocked tubes or anything else to stop anything getting through so onto the next cycle of soy as of tomorrow so looking forward to it.
Windswept you are an artist too ??!!! 
How is everyone today xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Ink, you've got a very good attitude towards what you're going through hun. Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Nat0619

:witch:Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry to hear your news Ink, I did wonder whether it may be an early mc when you said how heavy your AF was. Sending you :hugs: and :dust: for this cycle.

Stina, sorry to hear you've had some worry too but glad you've been reassured. I would imagine that there's lots of stretching going on inside so hopefully that's what your pains are :thumbup: Make sure you have a relaxing weekend.

Toots, are you sure you're definitely out? I really hope the :witch: stays away.

Stork and Donna, I am in that 'nothing' stage too - about 3dpo. Had headaches over the past few days and been tired, but I've had a few restless nights and it's probably my body getting used to work again :haha: Even if I am only part-time, I'm not used to it :wacko: Don't know about you Stork and Donna but I'm alternating between positivity and almost having the feeling I'm pregnant this month, to suddenly then losing the PMA completely and thinking to myself "no you won't be, why should this month be any different to others"! I must admit to not thinking about it quite so much though because of my new job - got something else to focus on which is really good.

OH and I are off to see Lee Mack, the comedian, Saturday night in Birmingham. Got front row seats too! Bit nervous about that :wacko: Worried we're going to get picked on! OH got me them for my birthday.

x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Nat, it'll take a while to get into a routine with your new job plus everything is new so no wonder you're tired! Those early days after ovulation are a bit boring are'nt they, you just to get towards the end of the 2ww! I'm pretty sure i am out but I guess stranger things have happened!
Have a good time watching Lee Mack:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Good to see most of us online most days, hope we don't have to miss Mama for too long...

I'm sure that at least one of us is going to get a BFP this month... Hopefully more! Just need to work out who! Only time will tell...

My pains are still there - but they don't feel like bleeding is going to start any moment, so that is a bonus. More I think about it, the more sure I am that my UTI is back. I think I will take tomorrow off, then head to the maternity ward in the afternoon. I just feel floored - and am getting a head cold which doesn't help.

Yes, Inkdchick - I do a wee bit of art. Nothing as sophisticated as your work! I do drawings of animals and birds - I draw them exactly as I see them, as real as possible. I wish I could be more imaginitive sometimes! I did Mr Windswept a portrait of his (now MY) dog two years ago, and would love to complete the set with the other two. Either that or a portrait of a stag or red grouse (Mr Windswept is a 'country man').

Toots - go for Gail or Jenny Renny but not Sandra Gibb unless you aren't in a rush - I've been waiting for 5-6 weeks for mine from her!


----------



## Nat0619

I would love to be able to draw girls. I am not blessed with that talent though :nope:

I hope Mamadonna is ok x


----------



## Nat0619

To all us girls who are in the 2ww:

Here's a way to PMA - how about from now on we are no longer a number of days past ovulation (dpo). How about we do dpf instead - days past fertilisation?? :haha:

I am 3dpf!! :happydance:


----------



## windswept

I like that way of thinking Nat!!! Keep it up! 

I am 8 weeks 3 days DPF!! Well, actually only 6 weeks 3 days - why is it so complicated?!


----------



## Nat0619

It is strange how they count it from your last AF rather than when the egg and spermy actually meet isn't it :wacko:

Is it just easier for them as it can never be certain when ovulation happened, whereas AF arriving is pretty clear?

I can't believe how quick the time is going with your pregnancy - your scan won't be long coming you know :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

I wish I felt it was going quickly!!! It feels like I have known forever, but it's only actually been four weeks... And, I've got another 4 weeks to go before I finally get to see my bubba on the scan!


----------



## Nat0619

Have you got loads of books and things with pics in that show what stage your little one is at now? x


----------



## MrsMatt

Well mini Windy has 100s of online aunties so he or she will always have somewhere to stay in their Gap Year ;)


----------



## Nat0619

Mini Windy! How cute :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im feeling good the pain has all gone now but its still heavy she said that it would be for another day or two and then probably stop altogether and for us to get busy straight away, but i knew that already so onwards and upwards, how is everyone xx


----------



## inkdchick

windswept, how cool , i can only do portraits (people) cant do animals tbh and i paint landscapes have just given my MIL a painting of her home county Fossombrone in northern italy such a beautiful landscape, and she was so suprised bless her, but am now doing three tattoo designs tonight so will be on and off here for a bit lol xx


----------



## MrsMatt

Inkd, I am so glad you're being so philosophical & dusting yourself off. Atta Girl!

I am ok thanks, been playing with eyeliner today cos I can't get tattooed when pregnant... thinking once I have a coupla months wages under my belt, I'll be getting a design from you and perhaps have it as a celebration of my future baby's birth, perhaps including their name in some tasteful way!

:witch: is not gushing as she did on BCP by Day 2/3... but my right ovary is SINGING so I am hoping some good ripe eggs are gonna pop down ASAP!!!


----------



## windswept

Ohhhh - a Mini-Me! 

Yes, I do have a few books and can tell you that she is now constantly moving and shifting. Her arms have grown and hands are now flexed at the wrists and meet over her heart. Her legs are lengthening and feet may be long enough to meet in front of her body. She has lost her tail, so looks more humanlike. And, she is now officially a fetus, as her major organs are now working and she has a heartbeat (which I can't find on my doppler).


----------



## inkdchick

mrs matt are you pregnant now , sorry brain gone to mush since mc, and i would be honoured to do a design for you aww thank you for considering me, and will do you a wonderful flowing tattoo just let me know where and how big and the names and i will do that for you, you could always have the design done and have it tattooed when you are ready give you something to look forward too. Oh and you cant get tattooed until after breastfeeding has finished as your body is going through enough and your skin would be hyper sensitive !, just thought i would let you know xxx


----------



## inkdchick

aww windswept you are really coming on now xx


----------



## MrsMatt

ohhhh no am not preggers hun, though reading it I realise it could be translated as such ;)

I wish!!

I will be coming to you when the time comes though, VERY appropriate that a fellow mucus-watcher designs my post-preg tattoo LOL!!


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Stina, that is so amazing to picture :thumbup: How quickly they develop eh? And I notice you are still saying 'she'! Do you have a real feeling that it is a girl? x


----------



## MrsMatt

Amazing she already resembles a little person!!!


----------



## windswept

It's funny - I sometimes refer to her as 'it' and sometimes as 'her' - but I never feel it right to call her 'him'! As I said, I have no preference (although I always wanted a big brother, so would probably prefer a boy then a girl) so it's just my gut instinct. SiL has the same inkling, and it would be nice if the two of them were the same sex...

I can't join in the tattoo conversation - I am not a fan and will never have one myself. Not that I think less of anyone who does have them - it's just not for me. I am as pure as the driven snow, me!!! And, erm, a big scaredy when it comes to pain!


----------



## Nat0619

I'm same as you Stina, I must admit. Have no tattoos and have never wanted one. I have plenty of friends who do though and they can look really nice. But has never been for me and I don't fancy the pain! x


----------



## inkdchick

MrsMatt said:


> ohhhh no am not preggers hun, though reading it I realise it could be translated as such ;)
> 
> I wish!!
> 
> I will be coming to you when the time comes though, VERY appropriate that a fellow mucus-watcher designs my post-preg tattoo LOL!!

LOL ok hun no rush sorry bout that i think i miss read it lol must be the old preggers hormones diminishing well maybe not the nurse did say that my hcg had gone down to 2 so it was defo all gone and im not bothered really just glad im still getting periods tbh coz my nan and mum and younger sister lost theirs to menopause at 35 so im lucky really but dont think i will be lucky for much longer and the nurse did say to give up at 44 and half as i would be pushing my luck for a healthy baby so i might take her advice xx


----------



## inkdchick

of course you can join its not painful, mind you im the wrong person to ask as i have been getting them for over 20 years now and am 45% covered and i fall asleep when they tattoo me i find it relaxing, but then im the type of woman who likes the labour pain too :rofl:


----------



## windswept

Wow - 35 is really young for menopause. My Mum is 54 and still regular(ish)... My Granny and her sisters were all in their mid fifties too before they stopped. What is the average age?

Although I'd never need a tattoo designed for me, I have toyed with the idea of getting a design made for spraying on the side of my camper van - but I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Evening girls :)
Stina- glad your pain isn't as bad now. Think you're doing the right thing by taking tomorrow off and getting double checked.
Oh, I love dpf instead of dpo. I'm 3dpf- woop!! PMA- love it :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

We're 3dpf together Stork :happydance: Lets hope we both get to 9mpf (months past fertilisation! :haha:)

I'm just watching a tv programme that I don't think any woman on this site will ever be a part of - it's called "I didn't know I was pregnant". Where women go all through the 9 months and don't have any idea they are pregnant until they go into labour :wacko: The woman on there was on the flippin' pill when she conceived :growlmad:

With all the symptom spotting and poas going on on this site I can't imagine any of us missing it! :haha:


----------



## MrsMatt

LOL.... I can't see that happening either Nat ;)


----------



## Nat0619

MrsMatt, I love your little poem in your signature - love the word spermlet! :haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, definitely not Nat! I really hope that we'll be 9mpf soon, although I seem to be talking myself out of it this cycle. I don't know why, because it's way too early to symptom spot (or lack of symptom spot!) and I felt really positive at the start of this cycle...I think it's because I'm so used to nothing happening, thay I can't imagine it'll ever be any different :(


----------



## MrsMatt

Aww thanks hun!! Spermlet, sounds cuter than just "sperm" I figured ;)
I must stop speculating about my abdo twinges and lighter-than-normal Aunt Flo.

If I really as prego at the stage of IB, then a daytime test without holding wee in for four hours, would show + wouldn't it?! Must remember that I don't have a "normal" AF... and this is just a period.

All my HPKs have shown negative but I wonder if I should do a FMU one too....siiiigh. Who am I kidding? *sob* :(


----------



## Nat0619

Oooh MrsMatt, :test: x


----------



## MrsMatt

I will do on Saturday morning (I've run out of tests at home)

*sigh* probably just psychological isn't it? Getting myself whipped up for nothing :(


----------



## Nat0619

You never know though. This has got to happen for all of us at some point :thumbup:

I don't know what's got in to me today - full of positivity for some reason - very rare :wacko:


----------



## MrsMatt

oooh well I'm glad hun that's cool :)

Now can you put some positivity in my wee please? ;)


----------



## inkdchick

windswept said:


> Wow - 35 is really young for menopause. My Mum is 54 and still regular(ish)... My Granny and her sisters were all in their mid fifties too before they stopped. What is the average age?
> 
> Although I'd never need a tattoo designed for me, I have toyed with the idea of getting a design made for spraying on the side of my camper van - but I wouldn't know where to start!

just let me know what sort of thing you like and i'll do one for you that would be a fantastic challange and my artwork would be travelling on the road as well as on about 300 odd bodies lol


----------



## inkdchick

good luck when you test on saturday and i will keep all my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

im off for tonight girls need to finish off these tattoo designs for tomorrow, have a good evening whats left and speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Nat0619

:rofl:

The episode of "I didn't know I was pregnant" that is on now is a 54 year old woman! She had 2 lots of IVF abroad that didn't work and then gave up for two years. They then got a call from Russia saying that they had a suitable egg donor (presumably she was 56 at this time), it worked and she got pregnant. But she then had a very heavy bleed that lasted for weeks, which doctors confirmed was a miscarriage. After this, she lost weight but had a bloated tummy, felt very tired and felt 'fluttering' in her tummy. Docs suspected ovarian cancer but she was pregnant!

Hope for all of us yet eh? :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

The 57 year old had been pregnant with triplets from the IVF they reckoned (had 3 embryos implanted) but only miscarried 2 of them. Had a baby girl who was perfectly healthy :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Nitey nite girls :sleep:

x


----------



## MrsMatt

Night all. I am soooooo not at all sleepy!


----------



## windswept

That is crazy... Was the baby okay?

Inkdchick - I wouldn't know where to start with a design... It's a tough one! But it would look pretty cool having a personalised design sprayed over the back of my beloved VW.


----------



## windswept

Night night ladies - yet again I am not sleepy. I am going to sit up until I do get sleepy... Preparing myself for crappy television!


----------



## wantingababy7

swimmers get there very quick and its not the little guys that fall out, its the semen.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how are we all this morning? I'm taking my mind off of ttc and hospital appointment by starting to look for Xmas pressies. So far no luck, haven't got a clue what to buy anybody!:nope:
My oh is going to be the really difficult one, he's a bit of a gadget freak but he's kinda got everything I think he could possibly need! 
When does everybody start their shopping?


----------



## donna79

Mornin Toots sorry to say this but I finished my shopping last weekend,mines easy though to be honest - dh,mil,fil,mum,dad,sister and little miss sunshine all done.
I buy all through the year makes it easier on the pocket and can grab a bargain now and again.:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Hey Toots

I started the other day... Just wee bits for some of my friends kids. But, like you I think Mr Windswept will be the toughest. Haven't a clue!

I am making some beetroot chutney and putting it in pretty jars with homemade labels for some folks, so that will be fun. Also thinking of sewing some of the kids some personalised stockings and filling with wee token gifts. Looks like I am going to have plenty of 'in the house' time to be crafty, since I have the inlaws and overprotective husband banning me from the shed/veg plot/outdoors!


----------



## donna79

Bless you Windswept preggers and grounded !! :rofl: 
Mr W is getting practice in for grounded little one when he/she is older


----------



## Toots3495

OMG Donna, finished already! That's super organised! I thought I'd get cracking now as I do not want to be trawling around a week before Christmas.
Stina, I was thinking of also making some homemade gifts. I love to cook so maybe chutney or jam. At least it'll keep you occupied seeing as you're under house arrest:haha:


----------



## windswept

Yes, Donna - that is pretty amazing - well done!

Two years ago I made truffles and put them in pretty boxes all decorated, last year I made most gifts (Mr W was made a spalted beech coffee table, my brother and his girlf got a big bird table for his new garden)... But I haven't really been in the 'zone' so far this year, so might be too late to be a creative genius. 

Will work on something personal for Mr W though.

I also fancy making some Christmas bunting for my girlie friends! I made wedding bunting and I loved it!


----------



## windswept

****NEWSFLASH****NEWSFLASH****NEWSFLASH****NEWSFLASH****

I think Mr Windswept and I may have agreed a name for a little girl. Please tell me what you think - honesty being the best policy!

*BETH*

Not Elizabeth, nor Bethany - just plain and simple Beth. I thought it was quite pretty, and that it is a name she'll suit all her life (not too babyish, like say Lola, or too grown up, like Nora/Vera - though I do like all those names, so please don't be offended anyone). Plus, it's spelling is simple - she won't always be asked the same questions I have been asked all my life. But most of all, I don't know any Beths, so don't think it is too common - do you know any???


Thoughts please - your opinions matter!


----------



## Toots3495

Lovely Hun, simple and certainly not chavvy. It can't really be shortened or messed around with. :thumbup::baby:


----------



## windswept

Do you know many Beths? I don't think I've heard of any up here - and can't think of any famous ones (except the character in Little Women)...


----------



## windswept

Oops - just spotted one in your signature strip!!!


----------



## donna79

don't know any Beth's so not a common name and it's a simple beautiful and more importantly easy to spell for :baby: good choice


----------



## Toots3495

In fact Beth on here is the only one I know. My bosses daughter is Bethan and that's shortened to Beth but apart from that I can't think of anyone. It's difficult to choose isn't it cos you want to be individual without being ridiculous. I think it sounds a lovely name, does it match in well with your surname. I like the name nell but i bet it would get changed to Nellie which I'm not so keen on.


----------



## donna79

Aran and Eva/Eve are our two choices have afew middle names to go at also.


----------



## windswept

Nell is lovely too. 

Beth Morrison??? Would you give her a middle name? I wouldn't mind if she was given the nickname of Betty - I quite like that! It's my Mum's favourite Aunty's name. 

Mr Windswept really doesn't like my first choice of Leila, and my second choice of Rowan has been given to a wee girl who will inevitably be a classmate of our LO's - so that wouldn't work. 

Hadn't thought of that Donna - she'll be able to spell her name long before other kids with longer names!!! It's quite a simple one to write for a wee one too.


----------



## donna79

We had our daughters middle name before her first name !!! 
worked out well in the end though has quite a nice ring to it.


----------



## windswept

I love your names too Donna - I realised that I had Adam and Eve on my list together!!! Is Aran for a boy or a girl? 

I need to be thinking of boys names too, as my instinct may be wrong. Mr Windswept would be really chuffed if we called him Angus (after his grampa), but there are so many with that first name and second name on this island - so I'd like to find something more unique. I wonder if he'd go for Gus, rather than Angus.


----------



## Toots3495

Betty would be cute Stina. You seem a bit like me in liking the older sort of names.


----------



## windswept

Stella is also a pretty name... But I don't know if I could use it. It's my favourite Great Aunty's name, and she deserves to have little uns called after her, but not sure...


----------



## Toots3495

Thats my nans name! I really like it but if we used it we'd end up offending the other nans. Its a tricky business isnt it cos you want to get it right ad not give them a name they hate!


----------



## Toots3495

What about Florence? Thats pretty.


----------



## windswept

Yeah, Florence is lovely too - a bit fancy for my wee one maybe? I dunno, it makes me think of that beautiful woman in Florence & The Machine! So, more city-esque and sophisticated than my wee island girl. I was so tempted by Katie Morag - have you seen Mhairi Hedderwick's books about the wee island girl with that name?!


----------



## windswept

Off to doctors via holiday cottage changeover - back online this evening... Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Good luck at docs, speak to you later :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Aran Stephen for a boy and Eva/Eve Elizabeth Anne for a girl.
my friend has a little girl named Stella - named after the beer as that's what her dad drinks!! no word of a lie... (they are very chavvy though they have a son called Sonny and an older girl Mercedes)


----------



## Toots3495

Lovely name choices Donna. I can't stand chavvy names, those poor kids are stuck for life with those names!


----------



## donna79

Thanking you muchly sweetie - the funniest bit is when you hear them being told off - it's Stella patricia , Sonny Douglas and mercedes edith will you come here and behave!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

:rofl::rofl: OMG! When will these people learn:haha:
It's funny when I see people screaming these stupid names at the top of their voice then they kind of look round to check out who's impressed by the names! I think I've said on here before that the funniest one I heard was Armani, it's a designers surname for gods sake!:haha: 
I think the celebrity trend of naming children after fruit etc has a lot to answer for!


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls hows your day been ? . Im now on cd3 and taking soy as of tonight so lets see what happens this cycle lol x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls!
On the subject of names: one of my friends is a teacher, and she has some really weird named kids in her class. One of them is named Chanel but their parents couldn't spell, so although it's pronounced Chanel, it's spelt Channel :rofl:

(I swear that's a true story!).


----------



## inkdchick

lol my sisters friends kids are called Summer , Sky, and Autumn i dont know whats worse, brabd names of the bloody weather ( even tho these arent as bad as some)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Our girl's name maybe isn't the simplest but OH and I both love it: Gabriella (with a middle name Rose). I don't mind it being shortened to Gaby either, which I'm sure it would be!
I'm having a nightmare with boys' names- I'm so fussy. Samuel is growing on me since I had that dream. We'd carry on the family tradition with the middle name of William, so it has to be something that fits with that. I quite like Noah and Isaac (despite me not being especially religious!) but they don't fit well with William at all.

Stina- Beth is a beautiful name :)


----------



## inkdchick

any news on Mrs Matt or if she not testing defo til tomorrow cant wait to hear


----------



## MrsMatt

inkdchick said:


> any news on Mrs Matt or if she not testing defo til tomorrow cant wait to hear

Hi love!

Have no tests in and my induction (which went very well thanks everyone who wished me well :) ) overran so didn't have a chance to replenish.

Felt very queasy this morning & bleeding has almost dried up; though as I said yesterday there was more regular blood Weds-Thurs.

My stabbing ovary-area pain has gone down but I am gaseous & gurgling stomach, despite normal eating habits.

This rate, Sun a.m is first chance for FMU test... though am out Sat night so no doubt wee at about 1am.... then down shedloads of water... arrrgh!! Monday it is then!! ;)
Re. names; I also have William as a poss because it's my Dad's middle name too :) However the inherited middle name of boys on my family (maiden name family) is STRICKLAND!!! poor blighter, don't think so! As I now ave hubby's surname, I don't feel guilty either. Only my male cousin can now continue that line of names.....


----------



## Waitin4astork

Still sounding very promising Mrs Matt.... :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMatt

gawwd can you imagine ***squeak*** wish I cld get hold of a test, to do one tomorrow, but it's so stormy out there, for the sake of two days I'll wait.

OWWWWWW just had that abdo pain again :(


----------



## windswept

I appear to have started a name conversation! My Dad and brother also like Beth, so I think we may have a name for our girl! Their opinions really do matter!

Doctor put me on more antibiotics - more blood in my urine, also gluco...(?) and he'll send sample off to lab for more tests. He examined my tummy and it really hurt, but he didn't do anything about it. Question - the sample I gave him was less than half a bottle, and he put it into a red bottle and topped it up to the top with water (for sending off to lab)... Will that not weaken the sample and therefore any abnormalities???

Another boring night ahead - must get art stuff out instead of flicking channels and watching the BnB forum all night!

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Girls :flower:

Just been catching up on today's posts. Stina, Beth is a beautiful name :thumbup:

I have choices set, and have had these for years, for both sexes - Aidan for a boy and Keira for a girl. Have run them past OH several times and he seems happy with them. I do have other names I like too but the above are way out in front as my faves, no family connection or anything, I just like them. A lot of my and OH's family are irish so it could be the irish coming out in me, particularly Aidan as that is very irish.

With Keira I would give her a middle name of Margaret, as both mine and OH's mum are Margarets. For Aidan, I would give two middle names - Thomas Robert. Thomas is my dad and Robert is OH's grandad, who died last year sadly :cry:. OH never knew his dad (knocked his mum up then didn't want to know!) and he was very close to his grandad as he was his father figure.

Everyone ok today? I'm 4dpf now, as are you Stork! :happydance:


----------



## windswept

Ohhh - little Irish offspring! I love the family middle names - they make lots of sense. I would love to incorporate some in, but I know we'll end up upsetting someone if we don't include them...

So - you are about 10 days B4BFP!!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Just dropping in to say hello! Off to the match today, then staying overnight in a nice country house hotel as it's our wedding anniversary (would have been perfect for 'O' time lol). Hope you all have a great day :)


----------



## MrsMatt

Happy Anniversary Storkie!!!!

Have a super time, if you're not Ov then hope you make love anyway in your big giant four poster for the fun of it ;)


----------



## Toots3495

Anyone watch the Haye v Harrison fight tonight? What a fix!!! Looks to me as if haye had money on the third round, I'm NOT impressed! Sorry for the rant but I love boxing and hate a FIX!!!!!!!


----------



## windswept

Well ladies - I think today may be d-day. i have been told to go into the maternity unit today to see a doctor... Really worried - for past 24 hours I have been having dizzy spells (had to leave the concert early last night), and this morning I woke up to pain in the tip of my shoulder. That, with the abdominal pain, made me think of ectopic pregnancies... And the midwife seems just as worried.

I am hopefully going to get a scan, and I soooo hope that I get to see my bubba for the first time... But I am really, really scared just now. Been in tears all morning.

I hope to be back on with good news later on... Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Thanks for being there guys - I am not going to tell anyone else about this so it means a lot for you to be there for me!

Cx


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck - hope everything's fine... xxx


----------



## inkdchick

aww windswept i really hope is all is ok and its just a blip hugs to you and mr windswept hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

sorry i havent been on girls have been drawing and a slight bit of painting taking my mind off last week and still recovering so what do you think, should i frame it or throw it lol, ( my avatar is the new creation)


----------



## Butterfly24

ohh i love frame it, it'll look lovely:hugs:


----------



## MrsMatt

best of luck Windswept I am thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## windswept

Thanks ladies!

Inkdchick - that's one for framing!

Well, it's been a very long day and I have had to show my girly bits to lots of different people - had an external and internal scan, given blood, etc, etc... And although the most important news is good news, there is a little bad news in there that is enough to worry me sufficiently...

Baby was there on the screen - heart pounding away good and proper. Yolk sack also there, and womb looking fine. They put my dates back to 7 weeks 4 days. So glad my bubba was there.

However, it took them a long time to find it (and a transvaginal scan) as my bladder was so huge it was blocking the normal scan - turns out the reason for that is that I have 3 large cysts pushing my bladder and womb out of place, making it hard to find. The biggest cyst is 9.5 x 8.1 x 7.4 cm in size - huge. The others are about half that size, each.

They will scan me more often and I have to go in to hospital straight away if I get any more pain than normal - if it ruptures I am in trouble. They will avoid doing any surgery on it until after 12 weeks, as it will probably end in miscarriage before then - so we just have to hope and pray that it doesn't grow too much or twist or rupture between now and 13 December-ish. It is going to be a very, very long 5 weeks.

So glad I can say bubba is there, and reassured it is not an ectopic, but worried stupid all the same.

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

just popped in for a catch up,so sorry ur having a rough time windswept,its good you seen baba tho,fingers crossed them cysts dont grow any :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Great to hear from you Mama - hope you are coping okay? Have you got a plan of action now, or just seeing how it goes?

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good just plodding along as you do,gotta go back to the hospital on tues for more bloods hopefully things will be back to normal so we can start again,just gonna take 1 day at a time and see how things go,totally stress free!!x


----------



## Butterfly24

well i'm so glad to hear everything is ok with bubba and i bet you both felt amazing when you got to see your little bean for the first time i guess it makes it all so much more real

fingers crossed everything goes ok regarding the cysts try not to owrry about it too much hun big hugs :hugs::hug:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my goodness Stina, no wonder you've been in pain *hugs*.
Glad that you could see Bubba on screen and she had a good, healthy heartbeat. Hope you're going to be resting as much as you can now.
Inkd, your picture is amazing- you have a real talent :)


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, hope everybody had a nice weekend. 
Stina, how are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Toots :)
I'm ok thanks. Had a lovely weekend- good food and lots of shopping!! Not holding out much hope for this cycle. Feel exactly the same as every other so far, apart from some cramping on my left side which I'm sure is down to the acupuncture, cupping and massage I had on Friday.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning stork, well nobody can accuse you of not trying can they:haha: you've got a list of things there! Mustn't forget the disgusting herbs as well:haha:
Stay positive! Did you get nice weather for you anniversary weekend?


----------



## donna79

Morning all.
Windswept how are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning donna, did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Toots, I don't think OH and I could've done much more this cycle! That does make me wonder if it might be time to pop to the docs though. Had some good weather over the weekend. Saturday was better- bright, with blue sky, Yesterday was overcast, but it least it stayed dry which was the main thing :)

Morning Mamadonna and Donna :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

How are you feeling by the way Toots?


----------



## Toots3495

How long have you been trying stork?
I'm ok, af is due today and I'm in no doubt it'll arrive! Hospital on thurs so it may be a long road ahead. Just fed up with the whole ttc thing at the moment:wacko:


----------



## donna79

Hi Toots not too bad chilled out, did a bit of shopping and a bit of :sex:


----------



## Toots3495

Glad to hear you did some :sex: Donna, keep up the good work!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Toots- I'll shoo away the witch for you. SHOO WITCH, BE GONE!!
Been trying officially 7 cycles but was NTNP from last December. It feels like we're doing everything possible to conceive (as you know!), even down to timing BD perfectly. My cycles are regular (either 28 or 29 days), and my LP is always 14 days. I don't really know what else we can do, which is why I'm starting to worry that something is wrong.


----------



## Toots3495

It certainly feels like an age doesn't it when month after month you get nowhere. Youve got a damn good chance this cycle, you've dtd, had acupuncture and drunk the herbs so don't start feeling negative. It's still early days so it's unlikely you'd feel any different yet anyway. My oh sister got pregnant after just 7 cycles, all they did was dtd every 3 days. No opt, no miracle potions or nothing, so you never know:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

sorry not been on for a while, been out and about all weekend.

Stina, so sorry to hear you've had a rough weekend. But so glad you've seen your little one and he/she is ok :thumbup:. Are the cysts actually on your bladder then? Have they said what causes them? When is your due date now then if they've changed your dates?

Toots, I thought your AF was due soon. Are you spotting like last month? I hope she stays away so you don't need your appointment on Thursday :thumbup:

Stork, we've been trying similar amount of time (I'm on my eighth month this cycle). We're same dpf (still going to use this for the PMA!) I had some mild cramping whilst out Saturday night and a bit yesterday, plus bbs are getting slightly tender and getting shooting pains behind nipples on occasion, which is earlier than usual for me. I've also had some white creamy cm over the past couple of days, which again isn't usual. But I think it's way too early for any of this to mean anything as I'm only 7dpf. Don't know about you but I get different flippin symptoms every month! :growlmad:

x


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, sorry meant to include in my last month - your painting is gorgeous, frame it! :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

'last month'?? :wacko: I meant 'last post'! :dohh: x


----------



## donna79

Same here Nat , decided no more symptom spotting going to use my energies on the house decorate from top to bottom. :thumbup:


----------



## donna79

Ink it's beautiful defo for framing


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies.

Well, I'm feeling pretty grotty today - kinda nervous about what's to come and not wanting to think too much about it all, it's hard to not be "too" positive or negative, and those feelings can change a thousand times over the course of an hour.

I took today off to try and get my head around it all and try to relax. Now I know they are there I can feel them constantly, it's hard to get comfy in bed and the pains are pretty persistent now. They are to blame for my 'bump' - not twins!

I like to think that they have been there for a while (in my left ovary), and that this is as big as they will get... They may be to blame for all the irregularities with my periods, with the abdominal pains I put down to IBS and the reason behind all my many UTI diagnosis without the protein in my urine. So, my guess is that they have been there for a couple of years.

Sorry for moaning, and thank you so much for being there ladies! 

I really hope that someone in our little crew can bring us some good news soon.

Nat - I haven't looked at dates yet, just know that 15 December is the cut off for the 'danger zone' - the 12 week period.

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Stina, if you think they have been there that long then hopefully that means it is less likely they will rupture or cause any more problems than they are, as they have obviously been there pretty 'quietly' for a while.

Please try not to worry, although obviously this is easier said than done I know. Just keep thinking of your little one and that at least you know she is fine :thumbup: It must have been amazing at least to see that heartbeat eh? x


----------



## windswept

Thanks Nat - that is my hope! The fact that everything is growing in there though means they could be more problematic now, but as long as they stop growing I guess. 

To be honest, I was so dizzy and my eyes all blurry so I never saw the heart properly. Mr Windswept saw it though and was delighted - and his excitement rubbed off on me. 

For the first time I thought it might be a boy during the scan... Now I am confused! So long as they make it through to June (and far, far beyond) I'll be happy!


----------



## Nat0619

Ooh, how strange that you've now changed to a boy since seeing the scan. Do you think you will want to find out the sex?

My bbs are really irritating me today! They aren't really tender or anything but I am just very aware of them - they keep tingling and are a bit tender when I press them (although maybe they are tender BECAUSE I keep poking them :haha:) Trying not to read anything into it but it's early for me to get this, if I get tender bbs at all it's not normally until a day or two before AF is due, not over a week before x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, you're having such an awful tough time of it at the moment but please try not to worry, easier said than done I know. Have lots of rest and relaxation. Are you allowed to take anything to help with the constant pain?


----------



## windswept

Thanks ladies

No, Nat - I won't find out the sex - will be such a massive surprise when we find out. It might be the highlight of the birth, as there is a big chance I will have to have a c-section as the cyst may burst during labour (they'll remove cysts at same time). That's if we last that long without surgery.

Toots - I can take paracetamol, but to be honest I am trying not to so that I can monitor the pain. At the moment the pain is very dull, the worst thing is knowing it is there and feeling its presence (and visualising it).

Well symptom spotters, I am relying on you guys to keep my chin up, so I hope those boobies will mean good news this month Nat!!!

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

They're still acting up Stina. But then again I still keep poking em too :haha:


----------



## MrsMatt

Ah Windswept I hope you're OK.... and Nat leave those boobs alone!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi MrsMatt

I'll try and leave them alone from now :thumbup: It's the only way I'll tell if they are indeed a bit tender and remain that way (I'm hoping it gets worse and does really mean something!)

I read your other post. Sorry you got a BFN but at least you had a definite AF. Good luck for this next cycle and here's hoping you get a christmas :bfp: x


----------



## MrsMatt

Thanks Nat hun :) Gonna concentrate on other things for a while & I bet it'll happen when we least expect it :)

hope this is your month :D


----------



## MountaineerWV

Newbie here! Love love this thread. I was wondering the same thing if the falling out had a lot to do with me getting preggers. I try to put my legs in the air for at least an half hour or more. I also put a pillow under my butt. 

Windswept: Glad to hear bubba is okay!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi mountaineer, how long have you been ttc? Pillow under the hips and legs in air is worth trying, helps the little swimmers against gravity:haha:


----------



## windswept

It makes me giggle when I realise that others have been reading our serious and not so serious conversations! Welcome Mountaineer - well done for wading through all those pages!


----------



## Toots3495

Strange thought isnt it stina. I find I get so involved with all the freinds on this thread that I totally forget that others pop in.


----------



## Toots3495

Are you feeling any better today? Did the day off work help?


----------



## Nat0619

I'm the same girls, I just think of this thread as being the standard 'It Fell Out' crew and then I occasionally see another name pop up :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

How are you this evening Nat? Hope you're feeling confident this month and keeping the pma up!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Toots

I'm ok, pma not too bad still. I'm 7dpf :haha: Any sign of the :witch: for you yet?


----------



## Toots3495

Af is lightly here so will probably be in full swing tomorrow! Do you reckon you nailed dtd at ovulation?


----------



## Nat0619

Yes I do think we dtd around the right time. I reckon I ov'd about this time last week (Monday evening) and we had BD'd the Thursday night before, Saturday morning, Sunday morning and Monday morning. All my ov signs went from Monday night so, even though Monday was my first 'peak' day, I do think that was ov day not Tuesday.

I've had tender bbs over past couple of days and had some mild cramping Saturday night/Sunday, which is early for me, but trying not to read into anything :wacko:.

Sorry that you think AF is here :nope:. Are you nervous about your appointment on Thursday? x


----------



## Toots3495

You couldn't have done much more Nat, hopefully you've cracked it. We could do with a few more BFP on this thread!
I am nervous about the appointment, I'm scared that they are going to end up telling me something awful but with any luck we'll get a helping hand and a shove in the right direction!


----------



## Nat0619

I hope you don't get too much probing :haha:

Seriously though, I'm sure all will be fine and, like you say, it's a step in the right direction. Will be interested to hear how you get on and what they do at this first appointment. I'll be following you with the same thing in the new year if nothing by then :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nat. I hope there's not to much Minnie moo probing as well:haha:
I'll let you know how I get on but I'm sure you won't have to worry about following the same route:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Girls

*IT'S CHRISTMAS!!*

I have just seen my absolute favourite Christmas advert for the first time this year - the coca-cola one :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

You know Christmas is on the way when that ad is on tv. It's got such a lovely Christmas feel to it! 
Have you started shopping for pressies yet nat?


----------



## MrsMatt

Hello Toots, Nat, ladies all!!

I agree re Coke Ad being start of Xmas :)

I have finished my shopping except 1 more thing for BIL & summat for Matt's niece.

Got the lovely news that my Sister's new relationship is continuing very nicely, she's now "met the parents" Ahhhh anyone else remember those scary days? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

Evening mrs matt, oh yes I remember those early, scary days! Many moons ago:haha:


----------



## MrsMatt

Mr Matt's Dad is a vicar and I remember the early days being allowed to stay in the same room at the Vicarage (curiously kinky!) but not being allowed to let on to anyone who the family knew in the Parish LOL


(somewhat ironic as FIL was conducting an affair at the time with the Parish Secretary LOL)


----------



## Nat0619

I have got some shopping done yes, mainly for all the children of my friends and family! Need to go do some more soon x


----------



## inkdchick

Thanks for the painting comments girls, im really pleased with it , its the only 2nd time ive done a landscape so was really chuffed. am thinking of giving it to my parents for christmas as they like lighthouses and used to live near one a few years ago, however am a bit worried that they might hang it in the loo :rofl: you know the water theme !!!, well they are in their late 60's bless them.
Hope all goes well for you Windswept :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Hello and Good Morning to all.:hugs:
How are we all feeling today??


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, hope everybody is well. It's freezing this morning! 
Hey Donna, how's you today?


----------



## windswept

Another lovely moggy, Toots!

Well, I am at work this morning - an emotional wreck. Mr W and I had a big fall out before I left the house, but sorted it after a lot of crying and tantrums from me. I could cry if someone looks at me the wrong way, and apparently I look 'awful'. I told the ladies at work about the cysts - they are not necessarily pregnancy related, so it's safe to tell them that much. At least they can keep an eye on me... I am in a fair bit of pain today :(

I hope everyone else is in better trim than me?!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, are you an emotional wreak due to hormones or worry about your cysts Hun? I don't think people mean it in a bad way when they say you look awful but it's not nice to be told when you're feeling so low! Have you been able to find anybody else on here that has cysts during pregnancy to maybe get some advice or opinions? 
My new avatar is called Humphrey, he is a v handsome lad!


----------



## windswept

Humphrey is gorgeous - I think I'd like a Humphrey cuddle right now! He looks like he'd give a good hug! Maybe on his own terms though???

I think it's a mix - but pregnancy hormones are not helping matters. There are a few on here who have had cysts and had a normal pregnancy, but the biggest has been 5 cm and only one. The size and number of mine, plus the pain, are what is worrying me. Plus, the way the consultant was - she didn't say, but you could tell she was worried for me... Emphasising the need for me to get straight to hospital if the pain got worse - as my life is more important than the baby's.


----------



## donna79

I am well thank you Toots. how's yourself?
Stina your hormones are kicking in pretty good and the worry/stress is making it worse sweetie.:hugs:
Toots Humphrey is gorgeous


----------



## Toots3495

He gives the best cuddles but only when he feels like it:haha:
Is it just a case of monitoring you or will they definately be removing them before the end of your pregnancy? Also will you have to have scans more regularly?


----------



## Toots3495

I'm good thanks Donna but I can't seem to defrost this morning! The practice I work in is an old building so it's v drafty!


----------



## donna79

Hmm scarf and gloves me thinks, I'm not too bad in my little office there's a radiator right at the side of me.


----------



## windswept

He looks like it would be on his terms! A bit like my boy!

Yes, they will be scanning me more often - at least once more before the dating scan on 9 December. They didn't commit to removing them, and said that if they don't need to then they will definitely leave them until after 12 weeks (or we'd lose baby). I am unsure of details, but wonder if they can continually drain them? Or if they are not a nuisance, then it'll be a c-section with removal at the same time.

The more I think about it, the more sure I am they have been there for a long time. So that will hopefully mean they won't grow any more, but with the changes in there they might twist or rupture (worst case scenario).

I am the opposite this morning - having hot flushes :(

Did womanly week come properly Toots? Donna - hormones are cruel.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girlies :)

Stina- I'm sorry you're having such a tough time of it. Do you have to go back to docs/consultant regularly for check ups?

Nothing much to report here. Woke up feeling a bit groggy and with a blocked nose this morning, but I think that's because I'm coming down with a cold! I'm willing veins to spontaneously pop up on my boobs, but nothing. Damn my boobs lol.


----------



## windswept

Stork - yes, I will be getting more checks done... I have a good feeling about you this month... I am sure Jenny Renny really is psychic - she predicted my BFP right, and stated 29 June as important. When they scanned me on Sunday they changed my dates, and my edd is now 29 June!!!


----------



## donna79

I agree, preggo or not hormones are evil - EVIL I say !!! spawn of the :witch: nasty blighters.


----------



## Toots3495

Womanly week hasn't quite fully arrived still but I'm in no doubt it's imminent. Is mr w fairly stressed about the situation as well?
If you're prediction comes true stork then I'm definately getting a reading, I'm still toying with the idea cos what if she looks into her crystal ball and doesn't see a conception date until something like 2015!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Stina, that's amazing! I'm going to cling onto that for the next few days lol.
I think you should get a reading done Toots- it's just a bit of fun at the end of the day :)


----------



## Toots3495

Stork I had a look on the psychic123 link you posted, is it a pregnancy outlook reading for £6.98 that I want?


----------



## windswept

https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/ - eight dollars.

Conception reading, i do believe. She'll give you a couple of lines max but will get back to you within 2-3 days.


----------



## Waitin4astork

That's the Gail one so if you go for her, the £6.99 one is the right reading.


----------



## windswept

psychic 123 is Gail, who was inaccurate for me - but may be okay for you???


----------



## Toots3495

Who did you go to Stina?


----------



## Toots3495

Just seen your link back a page, thanks Hun


----------



## Toots3495

I think I'll give a reading a go, as they aren't v expensive I might try both of them. :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

The most important thing is to remember to take them with a pinch of salt - as you saw, one of mine was inaccurate, the other may have been a fluke. So if they don't tell you what you want to hear, remember not to get upset!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

I wonder if they ever tell anybody that they won't conceive? I'll try and take it for what it is. I do believe in psychic abilities but I'm not sure how they can possible predict a pregnancy just by obtaining a few minor details from you?


----------



## windswept

I know - it doesn't make any sense! But hey, she got mine right. She never said it would be a healthy pregnancy, so she wasn't lying either. I just hope bubba appears when she says - she said 22 and 29 June were important - with an EDD of 29/6, I hope she arrives early on 22/6... And, we might both be right about it being a girl!


----------



## windswept

Oh, and I read on here that someone was told she wouldn't and kicked up merry hell - so I doubt they will be too keen to tell anyone that, even if they are sure!


----------



## Toots3495

Af has unfortunately turned up this afternoon. Onwards and upwards! I have a new adventure to come and what doesn't kill me will only make me stronger:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Afternoon Ladies :hi:

Been at a work induction all day, very early start at 6am :wacko: Home now though :happydance:

Stina, sorry you're feeling rough again hun :hugs: At least the ladies at work know a bit now so will look after you.

Toots, sorry the blasted :witch: turned up for you :growlmad: At least you may get some answers soon - hopefully your answer will be that there is nothing wrong and it's just taking it's time for some reason.

Stork, my boobs are acting weird! This is pretty unusual for me, particularly this early before AF is due (due next Monday/Tuesday). The strangest thing is that the pain comes and goes throughout the day. And they kind of 'burn' a bit when the tenderness comes back. I've also had some little occurrences of a 'burning/poking' sensation right in the middle of my lower tummy, just below belly button. Don't think I've had that before. Other than that, nothing else. Not noticed any veins or anything though (have been checking and will get excited if some appear :haha:) The only other time I've had my boobs do this strange 'they're tender, now they're not' thing was three months ago, which is when I think I had a chem - I really, really hope this is a sign there is a little :baby: in there and that, if so, this one nestles in and sticks!!

x


----------



## windswept

Ohhhh - I really hope so too Nat!

Sorry to hear that Toots... It must be good to know you have the appointment this week - Thursday? I really hope you feel upbeat when you come out of it...

Cx


----------



## donna79

morning ladies.
It's a little wild and windy here and bloody cold to boot.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody today? 
Hey Donna, it's absolutely chucking it down here, the road outside looks like a river at the moment! Everything ok with you?


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

It's pretty blustery here - again! Ferries cancelled, no supply ferry (so shops will be empty and no papers) and force 9 gales. The cold and rain just add to the torture! The sea is incredible just now - huge swell.

So another normal day in the windswept Western Isles!

How are we all today???


----------



## donna79

Not bad , keeping up the PMA for the next two weeks - I'm in the dreaded 2WW zone!!
what are we all on with for the rest of this week ?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, at least youve still got your Internet connection:thumbup:
Are you at work or home today, and how are you feeling?
Donna, hope youre feeling positive about this cycle. We need a few more :bfp: on here cos we haven't had any really good news for a while now!


----------



## donna79

I am quite positive tbh - I don't think I could have done anything differently this time except give the little :spermy: a bloody map.....
I defo O'vd Monday a day early as had cramps on left side.
Dtd sat,sun. and last night hopefully this time :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Ladies

I am at work... Not feeling too bad today - haven't had pains since last night (just pressure), and managed a good nights sleep and a wee therapy session with my sister in law! So refreshed and ready to beat these unwanted nasty cysts.

I have decided that I really need to set myself milestones (smaller ones than the 12 week one) to give me stuff to look forward to and concentrate on. So busy working on that - gotta keep my mind occupied!

Assuming all is well, I will announce after my scan on 9 December - which will be a wee bit short of the 12 week mark, but I won't know any more the few days later than I will at the scan, so should be safe enough. I have gotten used to the idea of surgery.

YES - we definitely need a fresh new BFP on here - a nice straightforward pregnancy for one of you lovely ladies, who definitely deserve it.

When is your appointment tomorrow, Toots?

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

That's a lovely new avatar pic Stina, does somebody like to pose for pics!
I think setting yourself small milestones is a great idea, it'll keep you occupied and hopefully you'll not worry so much. Will surgery be an option only if the cysts begin to cause real probs?
You'll certainly have a tale to tell little one when she's older!
Donna, I think you put a lot of work in there girl:thumbup: is your ticker pretty much right?
It is my appointment tomorrow at 3pm. It'll be interesting to find out new info and hopefully they'll sort us out! I've noticed over the last 6 months or so that my periods seem to be heavier than I remember them before, don't know if that indicates anything or am I just getting older!


----------



## donna79

Stina did they surgery was a definate ?


----------



## windswept

Donna - they did say that unless they reduce in size that they will have to be removed. I found this: 
Cysts (fluid-filled structures) can go down on their own, but it is unlikely a large cyst in pregnancy will do so. Cysts are not that uncommon during pregnancy, affecting about 1 in 1,000 pregnant women. The vast majority of ovarian masses found during pregnancy are benign; the incidence of ovarian cancer is 1 in 25,000 births. Ultrasound can be helpful in determining if a mass is benign or malignant, but it cannot do so with 100 percent certainty. If ultrasound shows that the mass is strictly fluid-filled, without septation or thick walls, it is probably benign.
The problem with large, even benign, cysts during pregnancy is that they may rupture or torse (twist on themselves). Either of these events leads to significant pain for mom and the potential for miscarriage or preterm labor and delivery for the baby. *Large (more than 6-8cm)* cysts are usually removed surgically if they do not decrease in size spontaneously over the course of a few weeks. In pregnancy, the best time to operate is in the second trimester, ideally around 14-16 weeks. Occasionally, a cyst may be dealt with via laparoscopy, but very large cysts often require a large, open incision.

Yes, it'll be a wee story to tell them when they are older right enough - that the worry they cause me started long before they entered the world!

Spice was having a wee rest when we were out walking the hills... She doesn't normally pose, but had no chance to argue! This is the dog who is my shadow just now - I swear she knows I have a bubba inside me. She has been a mummy herself, so is making sure I am okay!

I hope they can tell you something tomorrow Toots - not sure why your periods would get heavier... How is Mr Toots feeling about the appoinment?

Off out for lunch - going to hunt the shops for inspiration for Christmas craft making!


----------



## donna79

Female dogs and cats can sense when family members are expecting my mum's dog wouldn't leave me alone when i went to theirs.
Good luck at the shops


----------



## Toots3495

It's lovely that spice is looking out for you Stina, I think also that animals sense if we're upset or worried. Although it's good to have lots of facts don't go reading to much about your cysts as it could end up stressing you out even more Hun. 
I think mr toots is worried about how it's going to affect me in the long term with hospital visits as we don't know what they are going to tell us. Hopefully they don't find something that can't be helped. Also he's not overly looking forward to giving a sample:haha:. A mate at work was telling him that when he gave a sample it was really awful cos he was in a v surgical environment with no 'material' to help things along so it was rather a long process :haha:


----------



## windswept

Yeah, they seem to know... Although the pup is oblivious and my old girl is a wee bitty more jealous than normal. It's Spice that is following me around, lying at my feet, doing exactly as she is told, walking at my heel and resting her head on my lap at every opportunity. I wish the others would click on and start behaving too!

It will be traumatic for you both - for some reason I think the men struggle with it the most... I can understand his worries about giving the sample - are you able to 'help him'? Would he/you want to, in such a surgical environment? Perhaps you should talk dirty to each other beforehand and concoct a fantasy that will help him through??? It's a toughy! Poor man.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Been on induction all day again :wacko: Weather is horrid here too, been rainy and windy all day.

Toots, good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I presume it will be just a chat tomorrow and you may be given some dates on starting some tests?

Stina, glad you've felt better today. I agree with Toots, don't you go reading too much about those cysts :nope:

I am completely and utterly confused with my body this month :wacko: Over the weekend I had some mild cramping and then my boobs became pretty tender Monday/Tuesday, with the tenderness coming in 'waves', plus had weird 'poking' pains just below belly button. Well, today, my boobs are back to normal and my tummy is doing nothing - wth? :shrug: I have never before had boob tenderness that has lasted two days way before AF is due and then gone. If I get any, it never disappears until AF starts. But she's still 5 days away and there is no sign of her starting early :saywhat: I've had to get up twice the past two nights to pee too but no extra peeing during the day.

If the above doesn't mean anything and the :witch: arrives, I am NOT doing any symptom spotting ever again! And I may just do NTNP in December and just concentrate on seeing doc in new year x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, those symptoms are sounding good:happydance: I've read about the poking or pulling sensations around belly button can be due to implantation:thumbup:. Keep the pma up! 
How are you finding your new job?
I'm not entirely sure what will happen tomorrow:shrug:. I'll be cd3 so I wonder if they'll take a blood sample to begin checking for ovulation but I really don't know. I would feel a bit less apprehensive if I knew what to expect but it's a good step forward anyway. Its not until 3pm so I've got most of the day to worry about it:dohh:


----------



## Nat0619

I've just been searching on the internet and found loads of accounts from pregnant ladies saying their symptoms come and go in early pregnancy :happydance: I have never, ever had boob tenderness arrive and then just go without AF starting. I am so hoping that my symptoms over the past few days were implantation and that a little bean has nestled in and settled down :thumbup: I really want some symptoms to come back again :haha:

Do let us know how you get on tomorrow. I'll log on some time tomorrow night for your update (at work tomorrow then off to Brum christmas market with OH - it starts tomorrow :happydance:). I am really enjoying my new job thank you x


----------



## Toots3495

I think the fact that the symptoms have disappeared is probably a good sign, realistically I can't see how the symptoms would be with a woman 24/7:shrug:
I think it's sounding really good! Did you say af was still 5 days away?
I'll let you all know how I get on:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Yes, AF due Monday if my usual 14 day LP. I'm 9dpf today (see, still some PMA :haha:) So it does seem a little early for implantation to have happened a few days ago but again I googled :haha: and found that it can happen that early in some women. So just hoping this is just a very fast developing and implanting little bean :thumbup: I have just this evening bloated up a bit and had some slight little pinches in tummy, that's first I've felt anything today.

It's just such a rollercoaster this isn't it? x


----------



## Toots3495

When are you planning to :test: :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

I won't test early unless I start with some really convincing symptoms over the next few days (like boobs suddenly going really tender again) x


----------



## matchings0cks

Ok i have not read all of this thread as there is loads of it...:haha:..... but just wanted to ask waht softcups are?? :shrug:

Also i have noticed it falling out quite alot...... is this bad? am i doing something wrong should i be putting a pillow under my hips? :shrug:
I am quite new to all this.. this is only 2nd moth of trying and its for our 1st baby.

Feels a bit daunting as everyone on here seems to know so much about it all!!

Hope you ladies are doing well... and good luck!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi matchingsocks, I think soft cups are a menstruation device. A lady I chat to used them and got pregnant that same month! I think ladies ttc use them to keep the :spermy: in. I was worried about the sperm falling out but have since been reassured that they get where they need to be fairly quick so don't worry. Putting a pillow under your hips is a good idea as it helps defy gravity a bit:thumbup:. I always either put my legs in the air or a pillow under my hips for at least 30 mins but it hasn't got me anyway as yet so do what's best for you.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, that still all sounds really positive :thumbup: We could definitely do with some happy news on this thread!!

Toots- hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. Make sure you fill us in when you get back!

Stina- how are you feeling today? Hope time isn't crawling too slowly for you.

As for me, I've not really had my best day. Woke up feeling crampy this morning which I usually get a few days before AF appears :cry: Been feeling miserable all day (took it out quite unfairly on OH, who doesn't know what to say to me for the best) and ended up driving down the motorway on my way home, bawling my eyes out (not the best thing when I could hardly see because of the rain in the first place!). Made an appointment at the docs for next Tuesday because I don't think I can go on many more months doing everything perfectly, and still not understanding why nothing is happening.

So basically, I'm a little ray of sunshine today :blush:


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs::hugs: oh stork :hugs: that's not a nice way to feel. Are you sure you may be out Hun? Could the cramping be from anything else? 
It's a step in the right direction going to chat to the doc but I really hope you don't need to go. I'll come on here and let you all know how I get on tomorrow and at least that way if, and that's a big if, you need to go down the same route at least you'll know roughly what to expect. 
And by the way it is most certainly not a good idea to be crying to the point where you can't see whilst driving the car in the rain. Naughty girl that dangerous! I'm sending you lots more :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww, thanks Toots. You really made me smile :hugs:

Obviously I can't say 100% that I'm out until :witch: turns up but the cramps feel just like the usual monthly occurance, and I haven't got any other symptoms of any kind (apart from sore boobs but again, I always get that a few days before BF and there aren't any shooting pains, veins showing up etc). I'll be ok tomorrow, I'm sure. I just let myself believe a little bit that it might be our month and when I woke up this morning with the same feelings I get every month, I think I just took it a little harder than usual.

I need to get my nonchalant head back on for the next cycle and try not to be so emotionally involved in what could be, until it actually happens :blush:


----------



## Waitin4astork

And I'm sorry to be so whingy! Ugh!! I hate being a moany, miserable cow on here- ignore me!!


----------



## Toots3495

We all need a bloody good moan every now and then stork, nothing wrong with that Hun.


----------



## windswept

Hey moany - have a look a few pages back... I had no obvious, glaring symptoms before I got my BFP. I had period type cramps, I was irritable and emotional (sounds like you today!!!) and my skin broke out as normal. So I didn't think I was in with a chance.

You need to keep up the PMA, missus - or the witch will win!

Nat - as you and Toots discussed, in early pregnancy your symptoms come and go. On first tri there are so many threads about symptoms disappearing. If I didn't know I was pregnant most days, I wouldn't be able to tell. So stop doubting it!

I really, really hope that you all get that well deserved BFP this month.

Toots, don't worry about tomorrow - I bet you leave thinking 'what an anticlimax' as it will be all that is on your mind and will turn out to be painless and in fact, reassuring. I look forward to hearing how you get on - we are all behind you!

I am too busy fighting with my stupid laptop to think about what may or may not be... A good distraction, just wish it wasn't boiling my blood so much!

Keep that PMA up ladies.

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Stina, you're probably right. I bet I come out of the appointment moaning that it was just a chat and they didn't do anything:haha: how are you feeling today? 
How's everybody else on this horrible dark, damp morning?


----------



## windswept

Toots - I know I am probably too late, but I just wanted to wish you all the best for this afternoon... Will be thinking of you, and looking forward to hearing how you got on later... Lots of love, Cx

Stork - hope you are feeling better today? 

Nat - how are those boobies?

Anyone else got anything to share? 

I have a plan to put into action with regards keeping busy for the next THREE weeks (today, and counting)... Next week Mr Windswept and I have taken some days off together to do some work around the house and have some nice walks, etc, the following week I have booked a 'pre-natal treatment' with my masseuse, and then a shopping trip to the mainland that weekend (get my new bigger bras)... Then the scan. Got lots of wee projects planned between times too - so won't have much time to think of positives vs negatives!

Cx


----------



## donna79

Hello is there anybody there???? Lol a cliche I know but what the hell.....
Toots hope all goes well (even though I know your not here atm sending lots of :hugs:)
Oooh windswept very focused , it'll be nice to have some Mr & Mrs time and get pampered a bit and as for shopping - my fav pastime..
(and for the record I have the tender boobs not reading owt into it, been like it since Monday and I'm not due the :witch: until the 30th Nov- confused)


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I'm pleased to say that it went v well today and the lady we saw was extremely nice and helpful. As I am cd3 today she was able to take blood samples then I have to go and see my gp around cd18 for a second blood test. I explained about the spotting I get before af and her gut feeling is that I have a polyp which would explain the spotting and also why we haven't conceived. A polyp would act almost like a coil!! Oh has got to give a sample but much to his relief he is able to do it at home and drop it back to them. If bloods come back fine then I will have an internal exam to look for polyps etc and they will also put the dye into my tubes. If in the worse case we need assistance then our local hospital has the budget for 3 iui per couple plus 1 ivf. Hopefully it won't come to that and if it's a polyp they will just snip it off at the internal exam. 
Thankyou so much for your support and advice girls, it means a lot:hugs:


----------



## MrsMatt

Oh Toots I am so glad you've had positive news.. in that it shouldn't be too hard to get rid of your polyp.

REALLY delighted for you :) and fingers crossed that it is the simplest procedure they have at their disposal.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks mrs matt. I'm so pleased about the appointment. It was much nicer than I thought it would be, I was so worried! Looking forward to getting the blood results back in about 6 weeks and then hopefully I'll be pregnant early next year:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How are we all? I've just got back from the german market with OH. Bought some gorgeous christmassy things, feeling quite festive :happydance: The first christmas tree has appeared in our street tonight too!

Toots, so glad you had a good appointment. Hopefully it is something simple like a polyp and it can be sorted quickly. Hopefully your blood results and your OH's SA will come back all fine. Good to hear you feeling so positive, that can only help too :thumbup: Will your SA's test be the same day you have your next bloods?

Stork, sorry you've been feeling down. Don't rule yourself out yet. You're due Monday same as me aren't you?

I've had lots of twinges today too, at the sides very low down. Tender boobies come back today too but not to the degree they were couple of days ago, don't know why that disappeared for the day yesterday :shrug: Had backache all day too, but just quite mild.

Oh well, it's nearly Christmas :happydance:


----------



## windswept

I am so glad that you left your appointment feeling upbeat! That's really positive, and so good that you have their support and attention now. Also great that Mr Toots doesn't have to 'perform' in a surgical environment - how relieved was he about that?!

It must be nice to have that reassurance behind you now. What is the internal examination? If it is a transvaginal scan, it really is nothing to worry about.

Nat & Donna - liking your symptoms too!

I am tired, nauseous and crunchy today. I have thrush and my tummy is really swollen (look about 20 weeks gone). Never slept a wink. Going to phone Midwife for advice about next scan date - no appointment through yet - and also need to find out what I can take for the thrush. Hoping today flies by, but know it won't!!!

Hope you are all in better trim than me?! Wet, dreich weather doesn't help my mood!

Anything exciting planned for the weekend?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, I'm hoping I may actually be able to get pregnant in the new year:happydance:
The blood test results won't be back for about 6 weeks so it's not going to be this side of Christmas but never mind at least things are moving forward. The internal exam is when they put dye type stuff inside to check for blockages but I didn't catch the name of the procedure. 
Sorry to hear you're feeling crappy Hun, has the thrush just developed overnight?
Nat and stork, I know you've both mentioned getting med advice and I would really recommend it if you're having doubts. I was really nervous about it but now I'm so pleased I've been. Hopefully neither of you will even have to consider it thou!
How's everybody else today?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Not at work today so had a nice lie-in :happydance: I usually work Fridays but had my induction Tuesday/Wednesday this week and then worked yesterday so that covered my 3 days this week.

Sorry you're feeling low Stina, hope you can take something for the thrush. I've only had that once but it's so irritating!

Toots, wonder why blood results take that long to come back? :shrug: When will OH have his SA?

I'm feeling ok this morning, symptoms quieter again today so far. Still got slight sensations in boobies (this is definitely coming and going this month) and occasional little 'pokes' in tummy. But, want to mention a strange thing I have noticed when I've laid down in bed the past two nights. I don't know if this is psychological but I realised last night when I felt it that I'd noticed it the previous night and am sure I've never had this before - when I lie down and put my hands on my lower tummy, I can feel my pulse quite strongly down there! Anyone ever had this?? Last night, I could even feel it a bit when I turned on my side and never had my hand there, could feel it pulsing a bit for a while :shrug:

I wish there could just be a straightforward signal that showed if you'd conceived or not - someone on here put once, something like your belly button flashed :haha:

Has anyone heard from Ink lately, not noticed anything from her for a bit? And Mamadonna? x


----------



## Toots3495

I had that particular symptom during one 2ww nat about 3-4 months ago. I've never had it before or since.


----------



## Toots3495

Forgot to say that blood results are going to take a long time as they have to be sent up to Bristol and it's the climidia (no idea how to spell it!) test that causes the hold up. Although it's highly unlikely I will have that as I've been with oh since school they still have to check for it.


----------



## Nat0619

Yes I guess they have to test for everything to cover every possibility. I would just have the tests done and then relax and enjoy Christmas :thumbup: Then you can make the new year's resolution to have a :baby: in 2011 :happydance:

I forgot to mention a couple of other things I've had (just had one happen and it reminded me):

Firstly, itchy boobs! This started yesterday, they seem to be alternating between being a bit tender to itching like mad :shrug:

Secondly, I have had two dreams over the past few nights where I have dreamt that someone close to me is pregnant. A couple of nights ago, I dreamt my best friend in NZ announced on facebook at Christmas that she was expecting her 2nd child. Then last night I dreamt that OH's sister announced she was 12 weeks gone. I was really jealous in both dreams :cry: I think the dreams are just that I really want it to be me and because my body is confusing me this month!

x


----------



## windswept

Chlamydia!

That's a long wait... 

Nat - never heard of that one before, hope it's a good sign!!!

Currently waiting on midwife to call back, and GP - wish they'd hurry up as I might have to give in and have a wee snooze at my desk... Am in on my own so should get away with it!


----------



## windswept

Nat - I've been getting itchy boobs, and when they are not itchy they are tender. Sometimes my nipples feel like there are a thousand tiny needles sticking into them and someone is twirling them around!

Odd dreams... Speaking of which, I had a belter last night! I am in the process of selling my camper van to a girl who is planning on taking it to the Alps with her worldly possessions - in my dream I was her, heading off with all my belongings in my trusty van, heading for an adventure. I was stopped by the new policeman here (who is renowned for being very 'by the book') and he wanted to search the van - in the middle of a cold, wet, windy night. I laughed and told him to carry on... About 6 hours later he was still at it and cursing me - and swore he'd never search anyone's vehicle again!

I find the brain an incredible thing when it is in sleep mode!


----------



## Nat0619

Yes, dreams absolutely fascinate me. They can be so strange :wacko:

Hope you hear from your doc soon x


----------



## Toots3495

I think I will ntnp now until the results come back. Although I know roughly when I ovulate so no doubt I'll still be pouncing on oh!
Stina, give in and have a snooze! If the doc rings I'm sure the phone will wake you up.
Nat, it's sounding pretty good so far this month:happydance:. Is af due mon/tues?


----------



## Nat0619

Yes, I reckon Monday is 14dpf (still using this :haha:) I just seem to be getting strange things very early - these symptoms started about 6dpf! But they were stronger in the first few days and are not as strong now, just coming and going :shrug:

I'm off to make myself some :coffee: now and have one of the lovely big marshmallows we got at the german market with it :happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Afternnon guys :)

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday- went straight from work to an evening out with a friend so didn't get chance to visit you all!

Glad to hear the appointment went well Toots- it's definitely time for me to go to the docs now I think. The only problem I'll have if we have issues is that our Trust has done away with free IVF (one of the first to do so- what timing!) so it will take a bit of saving. Hoping it won't come to that!!

Sorry you're not so good today Stina. Hope you still managed to get a snooze at your desk ;)

Nat- that sounds REALLY positive! Hope to get some good news from you on Monday :D

As for me, I'm ok. Just wanting AF to hurry up so I can get on with the next cycle. Never thought I'd be wishing AF to appear this time last week!!


----------



## Nat0619

What symptoms are you having Stork?

Mine have all completely gone again now :shrug: Boobs are definitely the weirdest thing, I have never had the tenderness and itchiness that is coming and going like this. I have had tender boobs before AF before but they just remain the same level of tenderness until the day AF starts :wacko:


----------



## Waitin4astork

That's got to be a good sign Nat!
Nothing is going on with me apart from my usual sore boobs, cramps and achey back that I get a few days before AF. It feels exactly the same as always so I think the witch is on her way.


----------



## Nat0619

Only time will tell for both of us I guess - we're both due to find out around the same time :thumbup:

Another thing I've noticed over the past day or so is that my lower tummy seems firmer :shrug: I've got a bit of a belly (but that is normal, been meaning to lose some weight for a bit!) but it seems firmer rather than flabby, just below belly button. I said in an earlier post, if I'm not preg this month with all these weird signs, I am definitely NOT symptom spotting any more :growlmad:


----------



## windswept

I'd like to see you try not to symptom spot! But lets hope and pray you don't have to!

Not managed my snooze - think I will just go home earlier and have a wee afternoon nap. Been doing some online retail therapy instead! Found a Christmas gift for my B&SiL, and ordered first one for Mr Windswept.

I have come up with a silly idea for part of Mr Windswept's... Tee hee! He watches Nigella Lawson a lot and claims it is purely because he loves her cooking, but I cannot abide the woman - she's such a tart on screen!!! So, in response to his request for her 'Nigella Express' book, I am going to give him one with a difference. Going to get my friend to come and photograph me in an apron (and little else), acting out her sultry poses and stuff as I bake something! Then I will cover Nigella's photos with photos of me looking like a domestic goddess!

Chuckle chuckle!! That'll teach him!


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: what a fantastic idea Stina! I normally buy my oh a pin up girl calendar but maybe I'll steal your idea and take some pics of myself instead.:haha:
Hi stork, stay positive Hun as it's not over till af arrives. Does your nhs trust provide funding for iui? I've decided to let oh have a rest this coming cycle, bless him he's had to have sex on demand for such a long time now I think he deserves a rest:haha:. The nurse yesterday suggested that we leave it alone for the time being while we're waiting for all our results.


----------



## Nat0619

Fab idea for a gift Stina :thumbup: My friend did something similar for her man a couple of years ago, I was the photographer :haha: I took photos of her around the house in various poses and various clothes and she made up her own calendar for him x


----------



## windswept

I just have to talk my friend into coming to do it for me - I live so far away from everyone...!

It will be so hard for you to 'switch off' from it though Toots, hope you manage it! Stork - I don't think you should be thinking you are out yet, as I say - there is no obvious sign that will tell you one way or the other until the witch does or doesn't appear. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Stina, that's a brilliant idea!!
Thanks for all of the support guys- you're so fabulous! It feels weird that you're being so supportive and calling me Stork lol- my name is Kim :)


----------



## Toots3495

Hey kim, I'm Lou (Louisa). It certainly is a great network on here. I would have gone mad not being able to discuss my appointment yesterday with anybody:wacko:. There's only so much my oh can take chatting about!


----------



## windswept

Wow - Toots, you have a name too! Hello Kim and Lou! I assume Nat is Nat, and Mama and Donna are both Donna? 

I agree - the support on this forum is fabulous, but this thread in particular is the best! I know I should be weaning myself off and moving over, but I kinda like it here.

Gonna change my avatar then have a proper sleep.


----------



## Toots3495

It's even more friendly now we all have names:thumbup: I don't see why you should wean yourself off Stina, if you like it here with us then I vote you stay!


----------



## windswept

Can I still call you Toots?! 

Looks like you are stuck with me then! Finally managed to change my avatar - it's one of my favourite photos from the wedding, and as Mr Windswept doesn't want photos to show my face it is just perfect for the job!

Hope you are all getting into the swing of the weekend. Managed a wee nap, feeling better for it, but think it will be a slow evening... Got my thrush treatment, so lets hope that kicks in soon.

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Thats a lovely bouquet you had stina. When my oh sister got married she had her flowers treated and put into a frame, it looks ever so nice.
Of course you can still call me toots, in fact my new avatar is a picture of Toots! She tends to relax in that position during the evening:haha:
I hope your thrush treatment starts to work for you asap:thumbup:
Is Mr W home with you this evening? My oh is working until about 9.30.


----------



## windswept

I like Toots - she lies just like two out of 3 of my dogs! Mischka (moggy) only lies like that if she is between my legs lying on the couch - then he expects big belly rubs!

Mr Windswept is being a star - he's busy making dinner while I 'build our nest' - we are finally moving into the new bedroom tonight, so I'm making it all pretty (and dealing with the residual crap that doesn't have a home).

We got our wedding flowers from the flower market and myself and the bridesmaids made the bouquets up the night before - cut the cost dramatically! Have you and Mr Toots talked about getting married?


----------



## Toots3495

We have but after being ogether for 16 years it hardly seems worth it now. We're not exactly loves young dream:haha:. Oh mum is always on about usgetting married which gets a little boring:haha: maybe we will one day but if we have a little one it will get oh surname anyway.
Have you and Mr W been married long?


----------



## windswept

We got married in April, and it was the best day of my life - I highly recommend it! But, I hear what you are saying about people pressuring you, so won't go on!

Getting married was never a huge thing for me, it was the family I wanted. And, living on a very, very religious island where living in sin is strongly frowned upon, we thought it best to do things in the right order. 

It's what is important to you that matters, and if you have been together for 16 years, you are proof that you don't need that piece of paper (or the expense)!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm not v good at being in the spotlight so I dont think I'd enjoy everyone looking at me:haha:. Plus like you say its expensive even if you do it on a budget. We've talked about maybe doing it abroad one day which would be nice.
I've got children in need on at the moment and I've been in tears a couple of times at some of the childrens stories!


----------



## windswept

I understand you with regards being in the spotlight, but have to say that on the day it is just wonderful - I wasn't nervous at all, probably cause I felt so darn beautiful and I was so certain I was doing the right thing, and cause I was loving having all my loved ones in the same place. 

On the going abroad thing - that is a very, very good idea!

I am avoiding children in need! Clearing out my underwear drawer - desperately searching for a bra that won't cut me in two!

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry for late reply, been over to one of my friends for tea this evening and then to visit mom and dad. OH out for a few beers with one of his workmates.

On the subject of names - yes I am Nat (Natalie). Hello Lou and Kim :hi:

Lou, I am like you with marriage. But I have been there, done that, and so has OH. I was married for nearly 5 years to my ex and OH was married to his ex for 10 years. We've both been through divorce so marriage is not that important to either of us (although if he did ask me, I'd definitely say yes!) Starting a family is way more important to us. Like you Lou, I would give :baby: OH's surname anyway.

You're probably all in bed now anyway so hope you all sleep well and speak again soon x


----------



## MummyBella

it only take one hun....... stay positive xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya girls sorry i havent been on but had no internet for a few days - sooo good to be back, yay!!!, how is everyone today xx
How are things now for you Windswept all ok i hope xx


----------



## inkdchick

Can anyone help me its nothing to do with ttc lol i was given a family christmas quizz to do and im stuck on one question to complete it i wondered if any of you ladies would know the answer.
The question is what christmas song or carol do these initials spell out - I T R N R ?
i have tried to think of it and google it ( which is against the rules but hey), but to no avail - HELP !!!


----------



## DressageDiva

michelleann said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have read that the sperm will take only 8.5 mins to reach where it needs to go, so please dont worry about it :)

Bl;imey wish I hasdnt read that, ill be sitting in bed with my legs in the air timing for 8.5 mins now:dohh:

I think this is a natural thing, gravity after all, will take its toll!


----------



## irish_cob

inkdchick - something something red nosed reindeer?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ok girlies, I have news....

I just got a :bfp: !!

I'm beyond stunned. In fact, that doesn't even half cover it. I've taken 2 tests because I didn't believe the first one :blush: I'm scared that I've taken it too early though, because AF isn't due until tomorrow. I don't want my little bean to go away, and I'm freaking out slightly!


----------



## mamadonna

omg i'm so happy for you congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

OMG Stork, congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Surely it doesn't matter that AF is due tomorrow, a :bfp: is a :bfp:! Here's wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :thumbup:

Another success on the 'It Fell Out' crew :yipee:

What symptoms do you have? x


----------



## windswept

Yipee, yipee!!! Can't believe how excited I am for you!!! Woop, woop!

You must be over the moon!

Sooooo chuffed for you!

Bump buddies?!

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thank you guys SO much- you're all just amazing :hugs:

In terms of symptoms Nat, I haven't really had a lot. I've been tired, but have been busy so put it down to that. I've been a bit light headed but again, I just put that down to tiredness. Had a touch of indigestion and have been a bit hormonal, but assumed that was all normal AF stuff. This cycle has felt like the least likely one since we've been TTC to be honest! I still can't quite get my head around it all. I've been crying on and off for the last few hours :blush:

I am REALLY terrified with these crampy pains though- it feels totally like AF is due. Obviously I don't know if they're normal or not so I'll probably be on a knife edge tomorrow. I'd already booked a docs appointment for Tues morning to get them to do some tests and help me figure out why I couldn't get pregnant, so I guess I'll be asking for them to do a blood test instead, all being well. I'm still too scared to change my status from TTC to expecting yet because it's still so early. Times like this that I wish I was an optimist at heart!!

Stina- I'd love to be Bump Buddies :cloud9: Now Nat- go get that :bfp: tomorrow!!


----------



## mamadonna

af type cramps are normal try not to worry...hard i know:wacko:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Mamadonna, that's really reassuring :) I think I'll be a little better once I get tomorrow out of the way- I still keep thinking AF is going to appear!


----------



## mamadonna

all ur predictions were spot on bar 1 thats brilliant,tomorrow will come and go and the :witch:will be a no show:thumbup:


----------



## Fiorucci88

Waitin4astork said:


> Ok girlies, I have news....
> 
> I just got a :bfp: !!
> 
> I'm beyond stunned. In fact, that doesn't even half cover it. I've taken 2 tests because I didn't believe the first one :blush: I'm scared that I've taken it too early though, because AF isn't due until tomorrow. I don't want my little bean to go away, and I'm freaking out slightly!

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

so crazy how 3 of your predictions are spot on! if they are to be belived, start to think pink! hehe :baby::baby:


----------



## Toots3495

OMG KIM!!!!! I did not expect to log on today and see a :bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I couldnt be happier for you:kiss::hugs:
Stork has had a visit from the stork:happydance::dance::dance::dance::happydance:


----------



## windswept

Yeah - all your symptoms sound perfectly normal to me! As I was telling you the other day, I had normal period type symptoms - just that they were slightly heightened. Should've known what was on the way when I read your moany post the other day and saw how hormonal you were! Poor Mr W had a really tough time just before my BFP - I was an irritable cow!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, what lovely news, another :bfp: for the crew:happydance: we've now got 2 resident pregnant ladies! Can't believe how spot on storks predictions were, must get round to getting a reading myself!
How's your weekend going? I've just baked a yummy chocolate cake, I love to cook and bake in my spare time:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

This is fab news. At least this crew has been lucky for 2 of us :thumbup:

I've got no symptoms whatsoever so I wouldn't get too excited about me, surely I'd feel something if anything was different :shrug:. I felt VERY different early last week but it's all gone. I haven't had any irritability at all and have felt, if anything, way less tired this week than previous weeks :wacko:

Stina and Kim, how strange that both of you had booked to see the docs when you got your :bfp:'s x


----------



## DressageDiva

Waitin4astork said:


> Ok girlies, I have news....
> 
> I just got a :bfp: !!
> 
> I'm beyond stunned. In fact, that doesn't even half cover it. I've taken 2 tests because I didn't believe the first one :blush: I'm scared that I've taken it too early though, because AF isn't due until tomorrow. I don't want my little bean to go away, and I'm freaking out slightly!

WOO HOO Congrats:hugs:


----------



## windswept

I'm still all excited! Even Mr Windswept shares your excitement!

Toots - I too have been a culinary genius... Been making a lovely chicken pie for my beloved coming home from a night away, only for him to get home and have to run back and forth to the toilet to be sick, then fall asleep on the couch and not eat his dinner. Humph. Not sure if I'd normally be so annoyed, or if it's that I am jealous that he was out enjoying himself last night?! I could really go a glass of wine right now!

Been a very domesticated, nest building weekend for me... I feel very grown up!

I'm so chuffed for Stork - and look forward to Nat's BFP tomorrow?!!!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

What a waste of your cooking skills, did you go the whole hog and dress up as nigella:haha:


----------



## windswept

Thankfully not!! He's been suffering a dry spell lately so I daresay that if I had attempted to be sultry he'd have forgotten about his hangover! Poor Mr Windswept!


----------



## Toots3495

Have you found that you just don't feel like it? I suppose your body is concentrating on more important things.


----------



## windswept

I have absolutely no interest - at all - not even in a kiss or a cuddle. Can't quite place why, but am nervous about all the posts on first tri about bleeding after sex. I promised him some action after the 12 week mark... I have thrush as an excuse just now!


----------



## Toots3495

That would be scary to see bleeding but I guess it must be normal if other ladies are experiencing it? Funny isn't it that everything revolved around dtd a few weeks ago! Is the thrush easing off yet?


----------



## windswept

Yeah, thrush is getting better - but I am sure that horrible cream has burned a layer of skin off!

It might be that we did too much of DTD over the past few months and I am bored of it!!!

I think bleeding is always going to be a bad thing, even if the worst it does is make you panic. Don't want to be panicking again, done enough of that last weekend!

Busy ironing the contents of the linen cupboard - done a big clear out of that too - thank goodness for distraction from BnB! What you up to?


----------



## Nat0619

You have been busy Stina. Remember to take it easy sometimes too! :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

You're nest building, so cute!Domestic goddess:haha:. Have you started decorating little ones bedroom yet?:baby:
I'm watching strictly come dancing which I recorded last night. Oh is upstairs watching his american football team, Pittsburg Steelers, on the pc. He's bloody sport mad!!!:wacko:


----------



## windswept

Don't worry Nat - my body seems to be incapable of keeping up my normal pace! I am going to jump into bed soon, and do some reading and chill out before (hopefully) a good long sleep.

Domestic Goddess - that's me!

Haven't started decorating nursery yet, but have now cleared it out ready to go... But won't babify it until we get through our scan on 9 December... Don't want to tempt fate!


----------



## Toots3495

Do you think you'll have a theme in the nursery ie winnie the pooh or something like that? It must be so difficult when you don't know what you're having.
How's Mr W feeling now, still suffering?!


----------



## windswept

I have it all planned! It will be greens and yellows, with a jungle animals theme - to suit my little monkey!

Mr W is sleeping on the couch, I am upstairs leaving him to it, but going to have to go down and let dogs out in a minute and will see how he is. Will finish this neverending ironing first though!


----------



## Nat0619

Aww what a cute theme Stina :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

A jungle theme, what a lovely idea! Will you be doing any art work yourself? I don't envy you with all that ironing, its a job I absolutely hate!


----------



## Toots3495

How are you this evening Nat:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm ok, feeling pretty normal :nope: Only things I have, which are different admittedly, are itchy boobs on and off and a weird, pulsy, fluttery sensation in lower tummy. The kind of pulsy thing I've had at night I am now getting just sitting here watching tv every now and again :wacko:

Not really getting any pains at all, hoping this remains the case as pain will signal the onset of the :witch: I am totally dreading tomorrow, more so this month than any other. Think it's because of the really promising symptoms I had last week that have disappeared and also because this is probably my last chance really of a :bfp: before Christmas :cry:

Oh well, onwards and upwards. How are you? Are you near ov yet? x


----------



## windswept

I will probably do some of the artwork myself, and maybe some of the soft furnishings - maybe...

This will teach me to do the ironing as I go along - thought I had folded it all neatly, but it's not good enough for this domestic goddess tonight!


----------



## windswept

Oh, Nat - I truelly have everything crossed for you! As discussed, even my legs!

Will be on first thing to find out if she has shown up... Pains don't necessarily mean she will get you - so don't worry about them. And, few symptoms is still a positive thing.

Wouldn't it be great if you and Stork were bump buddies with the same EDD?!

By the way - why is 'Aunt Flo' a female - surely it's only a male who could inflict that on us?!


----------



## Toots3495

I'll look forward to seeing the pics of the nursery Stina if you'll post them. I think it's lovely that you are talented enough to be able to do all that:thumbup:. I'm terrible for leaving all the ironing to pile up, you have my sympathies!
Nat, if you are experiencing these totally different feelings then surely that's a good sign. I've got everything crossed for you Hun, how fantastic will it be if most of the crew become bump buds:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

I don't think she'll show in the morning Stina, I don't expect her until at least later tomorrow really. It could even be Tuesday so I won't class myself as late until Wednesday.

I told OH about Stork's :bfp: earlier and he asked "well couldn't you test before you're due then?" I said I could (I've got a test upstairs!) but I'm too scared to see a BFN :nope: I'd rather wait and see if AF shows when due and, if I am late, I will test then as I'll be more hopeful x


----------



## Toots3495

Oh nat I'm going to be really awful and say :test::test::test::test: really LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I know you're scared about the bfn but what if it's a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Nat0619

:rofl: that post made me laugh Lou!

I'll see how I feel tomorrow but I won't test alone anyway, will do it when OH is with me. Feeling pretty bloated today which is a usual pre-AF thing. These sensations in tummy are weird though - I would say it feels what I would imagine it feels like to feel the first flutters of a :baby: when you're preggers :wacko: Like butterflies fluttering but low down in tummy below belly button x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so hoping a :bfp: is on the way for you nat! Test asap and put me out of my misery!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry Lou for making you wonder :haha:

My tummy really is very funny - I'm sat here and can really feel my pulse down there - it is as though there is extra blood flow down there or something :wacko: It's combined with a kind of 'fluttery' feeling, which sometimes becomes a very, very slight dull dragging feeling, but not a pain at all.

I'm actually going to be furious with my body if this isn't it :growlmad:

Anyway, I'm off for some :sleep: in a bit ladies. Speak again tomorrow x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls!

Nat- I've been thinking about you all night (bet that's something you don't hear every day!). Are you going to test today or leave it until tomorrow? If it's any help, my stomach is super bloated (another reason why I was certain AF was imminent) so that could still be a good sign. Don't want you to feel like you're under pressure so I'll stop harassing you now! I just hope your symptoms are all for a good reason :winkwink:

Lou and Stina- your culinary skills put me to shame! I did go on a cooking rampage after my meltdown on Wed though. Made houmous, vanilla cupcakes, choc chip cupcakes and chicken stuffed with blue cheese, wrapped in parma ham! Last night, I had chicken chargrills, waffles and beans lol :blush:

I took another 2 tests this morning, both positive although the FRER was quite faint (always used Clear Blue before). The digital one was obviously pretty clear though! I think 4 tests is probably enough now, although waiting 3 minutes was agony this morning- I kept expecting it to have gone away :blush:

I'm still really stunned at my predictions- Lou, you definitely need to order some I think! 

Just wanted to say again how amazing you ladies are. To have you as a support network, and to be able to share my news with you all means more than you know :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Kim, you must be on :cloud9: at the moment. I'm so pleased for you! You can use Tuesdays doc appointment now for a positive thing rather than going to discuss fertility probs:happydance:
How's Mr Stork?


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies!

I agree with you all - Nat is keeping us all on edge with this not testing malarky!

Stork - I am still over the moon for you! I've got a bump buddy to share all the wonderful workings of the pregnant body (and mind) with! One thing that has been really obvious since getting my BFP is that no two women have the same symptoms - it is so varied. Remember to have a wee look at the websites to see what you can and can't eat - no more blue cheese, for example!

I am feeling on top of the world today, for some reason - would appear that my body is getting used to not having any sleep! Though I have officially run out of tops that hide my bump - whether it is cysts or not, I still look 4 months pregnant!

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Stina- I can't believe what I've eaten this week- blue cheese, had a cocktail to celebrate our anniversary, tons of mayonnaise...you name it, anything that I shouldn't have been eating I seem to have! I spent a lot of last night reading about what I should/shouldn't be eating so hopefully I've pretty much got my head around it. OH wants to sit down tonight and write lists, just so he knows!! As for your bump, do you think people are still accepting that it's 'just' the cysts, or are they getting suspicious?

Lou, Mr Stork seems to be dealing with it very calmly although he cried about 3 times yesterday, which he rarely ever does! As soon as I opened my eyes this morning, he was off making me a brew and asking how I was feeling. I'm kind of looking forward to the docs appointment although I'm somehow still paranoid they'll tell me I'm not pregnant. I don't think it's sinking in at all yet.


----------



## donna79

Hello all.
How are we feeling today?
Kim huge congrats :hugs:
Lou glad things are moving forward for you- at least there were no embarassing moment for oh .
Stina I think a shopping trip be in order for you my dear.
Nat - do we have any news ??????????????????


----------



## Toots3495

Your predictions were spot on so it looks as though you're going to be having a baby girl if the rest if it is correct. Docs appointment will start to make everything seem real I would think. I shall watch this space now and wait to hear of you toppling over:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, did you have a good weekend? Any symptoms appearing yet?


----------



## donna79

Not too good really - family issues.
Still got tender boobs - to the point where they hurt when I walk , and as for running up/down stairs !! I have to hold them to stop them moving !!!!!
No other symptoms really.


----------



## Toots3495

I hope the issues resolve themselves soon:hugs:
As for the sore boobs, that's gotta be a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

thank you i hope so too.
the boobs are sore all over wearing a bra is painful. I usually get tender boobs week before the :witch: is due to strike but I have had this for over a week now and AF not due until 30th Nov ............. work that one out.:wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

It certainly does seem on the early side. I wonder if some good news is heading your way!:happydance:


----------



## donna79

9 days to go. 
will keep quiet and not tempt fate if we are, won't get excited until we know everything is ok , been down that road before and not a happy ending.


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope we are all well. Kim, you must be so excited :happydance: How handy that you already have a docs appointment in tomorrow too :thumbup:

No news from me yet girls either way - no AF yet (bit early yet though) but no testing either. Convinced she is going to show later today or early tomorrow though, I feel the same as I always do just before - ie everything is very quiet. This happens before the :witch: shows up. If she does show, I have pretty much decided that this it is for me with ttc until the new year when I will put it in the hands of the docs. My next AF will be due right around Christmas and I can't bear trying in December and then having that disappointment at Christmas :nope:

Sorry girls, feeling bit fed up this morning as I'm really dreading her showing this month after my symptoms last week :cry:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, I really hope af doesn't rear her ugly head! Hopefully you'll be getting a nice surprise in the form of a bfp in the next day or so:thumbup:
I'm having an extremely down day today so know how you feel. It's the most horrible feeling knowing that I'm not going to get pregnant until at least the new year and that's if I'm lucky. I've had enough and ttc has finally worn me down!


----------



## windswept

Oooh - Nat, look a few pages back to just before Stork's BFP (hormonal, emotional, feeling down) and then about a hundred more to just before minie (hormonal, emotional, feeling down)... You are far from out yet, in fact I have a really, very good feeling about you!

Do us all a favour and plan to test with your FMU tomorrow if no show before then... Pretty please!

Donna - sucks that you still have so long to wait - I can't believe how similar this 2ww carry on is for me watching you guys as it was for me waiting for mine! I want to sleep through the next 2 weeks and 3 days... Then wake up to hear all your BFPs and to be in my scan being told the cysts have gone and the baby is wonderful!

Wishing my life away...


----------



## windswept

Toots, please don't be down in the dumps - not you too!!

I know it seems like a long wait (says the most impatient one), but it must be some comfort to know that they are going to be doing something about it? Order your Jenny Renny reading - give you something to strive towards. Plus, they haven't confirmed anything yet - so there's nothing to say that a more relaxed approach this month won't end positively???


----------



## Nat0619

I think I am just feeling down because its D-day Stina and its just the waiting :nope: I still have the sometimes slightly tender, sometimes itchy boobs, but that's it.

I really think I was pregnant a week ago, I honestly believe that. Just not sure I still am :cry:

Toots, are you still going to try this month? x


----------



## Toots3495

We probably won't bother as I can't stand getting all excited during the 2ww and then af arrives and smacks me down! Sorry I'm a moany cow today and I've got nothing to blame it on:haha: I suppose I may change my mind as I approach ovulation but a bfn around Christmas time would be the ultimate kick in the teeth I think. Moan moan moan.....


----------



## Nat0619

Yes that's how I feel. I love Christmas and would rather just expect AF than have the 2ww and then come crashing down. If I have a cycle length similar to recent ones, I'll be due some time between December 22nd-26th or so!

I know I am talking like I'm out here and AF hasn't shown yet girls, sorry, but I just think I'd feel SOMETHING if I was pregnant. I can honestly say though that I have never had a month like this for symptoms being so strong a week after ov and then slowing right down before AF :wacko:

Is there ANY chance that your body could react strongly initially to implantation and then settle down but there still be a little bean in there?? x


----------



## windswept

Moan away ladies! It's normally me, but today I am upbeat and ready to battle your moans! I totally understand your nervousness about trying in December, but hope it is unjustified.

I am loving this weather and the full moon - is it nice where you are? We have heaps of snow forecast for later in the week... Praying I am snowed in (our road is pretty dodgy)!


----------



## Toots3495

I would imagine everybody is different and there are no rules that say you will feel different. Feeling the same may well be a good sign for you:thumbup:
Like Stina said, you're showing the exact same feelings as her and stork so I'm not counting you out until you say af has arrived! :gun::gun::witch::gun::gun:


----------



## windswept

Nat - anything is possible. I keep saying how little I felt before my BFP - how I just expected AF (even if I did feel the need to test early) - so not feeling anything by no means means you are out! 

It's a common topic on first tri - about symptoms coming and going, about lack of symptoms, etc. 

It is entirely possible!


----------



## Toots3495

It's a beautiful sunny, cold day here Stina. I think we have masses of rain predicted for Wednesday. I'd love it snow, we got it last winter but it's v rare unfortunately. Will you build a snow man?:haha:


----------



## donna79

i think she'll be building an igloo more like if it snow's as forecast :rofl:
sunny and bloody cold where i am btw


----------



## Nat0619

I've now developed this pulsey, fluttery feeling again in lower tummy :wacko:. That's all I seem to be getting in this 2ww so far, no cramps or twinges, just this weird feeling :shrug: 

My god, what if I'm one of those women who doesn't know she's pregnant from months ago because she's had normal periods and I've actually got about a 16-weeker in there :haha: 

I'll know if AF is about to start because there is a specific tummy ache I develop about an hour or so before she arrives, happens every month. I wish I was at work today girls, it would take my mind off this waiting :wacko:

Anyway, less of my moaning! There are 2 pregnant ladies on this crew which is fab news and surely shows it's at least a bit lucky :happydance:


----------



## windswept

If there's enough, I surely will build a snowman!!! Or maybe an igloo! I LOVE snow - makes me feel like a big kid. Snow and trampolines are the two things that make me giggle and take myself much less seriously! Oh, and candyfloss!

We had snow for weeks last year - which I have to admit did get a bit tiring after a while! Especially when Granny was up and I worried about her falling...


----------



## Toots3495

Your will power is amazing nat. I would have peed on half a dozen sticks by now!:haha:


----------



## donna79

the snow and candyfloss i get but trampolines ?? the giddy tummy feeling is not what i need (as you can tell i don't do rollercoasters either makes my tummy ticklish from the inside)


----------



## Nat0619

It's not willpower Lou, it's fear of a :bfn: :nope:

Weather here in the Midlands is pretty dull today. Quite chilly so I'm sat with the fire on :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Just googled pulse in stomach and apparently in early pregnancy it is due to 'an increased cardiac output causing an increased pulse rate during early pregnancy. The increase in blood volume is needed for extra blood flow to the uterus'. Fingers crossed - you cosy up next to that fire lady!

Trampolines - you really should give them a go, they are soooo much fun! I giggle uncontrollably when on them... Perhaps I should make the most of them just now, before my post childbirth pelvic floor muscles mean I can't jump without causing a puddle (as with my poor friend)!!!


----------



## donna79

Ooh is there a hot drink in there too Nat??
Quite fancy snuggling up warmed by the heat with a steaming brew in my hands - instead of being at work that is


----------



## Nat0619

There was a hot drink Donna, a nice cup of tea :coffee: It's all drunk now though :thumbup:

Thanks for googling that Stina, that really is what this feels like. Feels like there is more blood flow around there :wacko: Would it happen so early though? x


----------



## Murdhuacha

Stork congrats on your BFP :happydance:

I still haven't got a visit from :witch: I was due at the start of the month, I done a HPT but got a BFN so I'm going to the doctor on Friday to find out what the hell is going on because I still wake up every morning feeling unwell.


----------



## inkdchick

Congrats Stork :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Stork, I've just remembered something that you did differently this past month - acupuncture!! 

Do you think this may have helped you get your :bfp:? :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

hello every1 just been having a catch up,sorry every1 is feeling down,i hope things brighten up for u all soon :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mama, how are you today?


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok thank you just waiting for the :witch: to go and then its backk to ttc,at least i kno my cycles havent altered,i am considering soy this cycle but i'm not totally convinced


----------



## Toots3495

Might be worth a try mama, won't do any harm. I notice you've got a prediction for a December bfp, let's hope yours is as spot on as storks:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Might be worth a try mama, won't do any harm. I notice you've got a prediction for a December bfp, let's hope yours is as spot on as storks:thumbup:

it would be lovely will just have to keep my fingers crossed,i do have a good feeling about this month,gonna do the test on christmas morning cos af will be due on the 18th,so gonna hold out testing till i'm totally sure,that would be a lovely xmas pressie


----------



## windswept

Well - Jenny was right for two out of two of us who got readings from her and who have had our BFPs... Here's hoping she's right about you too, Mama.

Murd - that must be very infuriating. Have you been testing constantly? Are you normally regular?


----------



## Toots3495

I think Jenny is definately the one I'll try for a reading, must remember to do that this week. At least it'll give me something to aim for:thumbup:
Did Jenny predict a boy or girl Stina?


----------



## windswept

A little girl!

Which, as you know was my gut instinct - but now Mr W is referring to her as a her, and I am veering more towards a him. I am confused now! But it really doesn't matter to us either way.


----------



## Toots3495

Isn't there an old wives tale about dangling your wedding ring over your bump and it tells you the sex depending on which way it swings?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi girls

Sorry to put a dampener on the readings thing but I got a Jenny reading a few months ago, she predicted I'd conceive a girl that month and my reading came through on the very day that AF arrived to prove I WASN'T pregnant in the month she predicted. Which really upset me. So I won't be getting any more readings. It was before this thread started, think was my September cycle.

I'm still just here waiting for AF, getting more and more sure of her imminent arrival as the day goes on. Wish she'd just hurry up and put me out of my misery now. Bet she makes me wait until tomorrow now :growlmad:


----------



## Toots3495

The waiting is the worst bit but don't give up yet Nat as you've really had some positive signs:happydance: Have you been able to concentrate on anything or is this totally on your mind today?


----------



## Murdhuacha

Yes windswept, it is very infuriating :wacko:
I done one hpt myself and I was at the local clinic because I fainted when I was out shopping and they done one there and that showed negative too.


----------



## Nat0619

I am totally preoccupied with it Lou today, it's the worst I've been :growlmad: Need to snap out of it! I think it's because it's nearly Christmas and when we started ttc back in March I really thought we'd have a :baby: on the way for Christmas :shrug:

Irritated by my body too as the symptoms I got last week were so different but they only lasted a few days. I really do believe I conceived but am worried it didn't stick :cry:

Sorry ladies for putting a dampener on today, promise I'll cheer up. At least I'm in work tomorrow and have lots to do so will take my mind off it whether AF has arrived or not.

I'm now really thinking of booking an acupuncture appointment if I'm not preg this month - encouraged by Stork! x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm in a ratty mood today nat so I wouldnt worry about feeling low. I'm thinking about trying the acupuncture as well and maybe even the herbs! Just not sure it'd work for me if the nurses guess at a polyp is correct. If that is what I've got then oh and I have wasted the last 22 months! In some ways I think it's wrong that the medical profession don't want to know until you've been trying for a set amount of time. But I have to hope it is something as minor as a polyp cos at least that's easy to sort out. I really don't think I'd be able to handle ivf.


----------



## windswept

Murd - have you done one more recently??? Fainting and feeling crappy are all definite early pregnancy signs. When were those two tests? 

Nat - okay, 2 out of 3 of Jenny's readings were right for folk on here! You are allowed to be down, but I am thinking you are being a bit premature with your down feelings - I am still holding out hope for you! Even if you are working tomorrow, try to get on at lunchtime to let us know!!!

Best of luck! Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks Stina, I had so much PMA right up until a day or two ago :wacko: Think I just want it so much :cry:

Lou, I agree about the docs. Surely it would be better for everyone ttc to get tested right at the outset so any problems were found there and then and sorted out. Admittedly we haven't made an appointment yet but OH did mention it to docs on a routine visit a few months ago and doc said we'd need to be trying for at least 6-12 months, even with our ages :shrug:

I've started peeing a lot today girls (although have drunk several cups of tea :haha:). This is a classic symptom of AF coming for me :sad2:


----------



## donna79

Nat it's also a sign of being pregnant too so don't count yourself out just yet :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat- I actually did a few things differently this cycle. Obviously had the acupuncture and the Chinese herbs but also used Conceive Plus for the first time (sorry for tmi) and started taking baby aspirin. Can't say for definite which was the thing that helped me get here, but I would say most likely to be the acupuncture. When I was having the stomach massage after the acupuncture, it felt tender on my lower left side. Doc said he thought it could be some sort of blockage, so worked on that area to disperse whatever it was. He said after that, the egg would be able to go through my tubes and to 'my warm place' more easily lol. Who knows if it was true or not, but the success rate for acupuncture is meant to be good.

I'm sorry to hear that you feel so down today Nat and Lou- I hope I haven't been completely insensitive and upset you guys :(


----------



## Nat0619

Kim, do not be silly! It is not you that has upset me, it is my own stupid moods because it is :witch: day and because any symptoms I had have all gone. My body is unbelievably quiet :wacko:

If AF shows, the first thing I am going to do is book an acupuncture session :happydance: If I can get in early this next cycle I may well then give ttc another go in December to see if it helps before docs in new year. Will you still be able to continue your sessions now that you are preg? As you'd booked six or so hadn't you? x


----------



## Toots3495

Don't be daft Kim! My mood is probably because it's Monday!! I'm chuffed to bits for you and we're all v supportive of each other here on the crew:hugs:
Hope you're staying with us?!


----------



## inkdchick

Hellllooo girlies hows you all this wet windy evening


----------



## Toots3495

Evening ink, how are you doing? I'm not up to much at the moment just odd jobs at home. I've got the next 2 days off work which is rather nice:happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yeah Nat, I'd booked six sessions but only had two done (had them two weeks in a row, just after AF had gone, and just before ovulation). I'm going to leave off them for now until I (hopefully) get to 12 weeks and look at it again.
Lou- no way you'll get rid of me that easily! You girls have been the reason why I want to come on here so often- I don't know what I'd do without you!


----------



## Toots3495

:friends: glad to hear that! Has it started to sink in yet? Have you estimated a due date yet?:happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nope, definitely still hasn't sunk in yet. I've been officially banned from taking any more tests by OH, but hoping I'll feel a bit more like I'm getting to grips with it once I've been to the doctors in the morning. I think because I haven't got many symptoms (just the cramping and a bit of tiredness), I'm still a bit paranoid than AF will show her head!! 
As for the EDD, I looked it up in one of my gazillion conception and pregnancy related books, and looks like it would be 1st August :)


----------



## Toots3495

A summer bubba:baby: Do you think you'll tell anybody once you've seen the doc or not thought about it yet? You could make a Christmas announcement :happydance:


----------



## windswept

August babies are best! I speak from experience!


----------



## windswept

***UPDATE***

I think I have a scan on Thursday... Well - midwife phoned Mr Windswept and said scan would be on 28th Nov, so I called to be sure as that is Sunday - and she said 'oh no, it's Thursday'. So I am hoping it's this Thursday - don't know the time yet but that is irrelevant.

I did chase them earlier as my pains have returned, but not as serious as they were. Just hope everything is okay, but so glad we have another scan booked!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Stina, hope you're right!
Lou- we'll tell my Mum and OH's parents I think and *maybe* one of my closest friends but I think I'll wait until Christmas to tell my sisters, and then tell everyone else after 12 weeks. It still seems surreal though- I can't imagine the words, 'I'm pregnant' even coming out of my mouth!


----------



## Waitin4astork

It's good that you've got another scan booked Stina- sounds like they're looking after you well! Hopefully they'll be able to give you some positive news too :)


----------



## Toots3495

That's great news Stina, will you have a pic to show after the scan?
Kim, saying the words 'I'm pregnant' to those close to you is going to be an amazing feeling!
Question girls, did either of you bother to keep the swimmers in after dtd? The nurse last week told me that it's a myth and it doesn't matter if you get up straight away. Just curious. I seem to remember you didn't Stina but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Toots3495

Forgot to ask Kim, how did you tell oh? Was he with you at the time or was it a surprise?


----------



## DressageDiva

Toots3495 said:


> Question girls, did either of you bother to keep the swimmers in after dtd? The nurse last week told me that it's a myth and it doesn't matter if you get up straight away. Just curious. I seem to remember you didn't Stina but correct me if I'm wrong.

Id like to know this too x


----------



## SilverWillow

DressageDiva said:


> Toots3495 said:
> 
> 
> Question girls, did either of you bother to keep the swimmers in after dtd? The nurse last week told me that it's a myth and it doesn't matter if you get up straight away. Just curious. I seem to remember you didn't Stina but correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Id like to know this too xClick to expand...

I would like to know too! I don't think it can be a myth because last month I didn't bother and afterwards loads of it fell out but the last few days when we've been DTD I have been holding it in (with whatever item of clothing is to hand-lol) and then lying still for 30 mins and when I went to the loo none came out at all! I was amazed!
It may be that it is possible to get PRG without doing this but surely it has got to up the odds a little!? :winkwink:


----------



## windswept

Sorry to blow that myth ladies - but due to my recurring cystitis I tended to go to the toilet quite soon after (didn't want to increase chances of the infection). I did attempt to keep it in for a while, by putting my hips on a pillow and waiting 20 mins or so earlier in the month, but later on I just went to the loo. I ovulated much later than I thought according to my dates on scan and my dates on the digi test.

Toots - I hope that I get a picture - but the last ones showed 3 massive lumps and a teeny tiny wee womb with a blob in it! I will ask for a closer up of bubba!


----------



## Waitin4astork

I actually put a pillow under my bum and kept my legs in the air for about 20-30 mins afterwards. I thought that even if there was a chance that it would help, it was worth a try! Basically, this was my arsenal for TTC: CBFM, prenatal vits, baby aspirin, Conceive Plus and OH was taking omega 3, zinc and eating handfuls of pumpkin seeds every day. We dtd every other day as soon as AF went away and every day about 3 days before ov and more than once on ov day :blush: Kept my legs in the air every time.

Lou- OH was in the shower when I took the first test. Almost didn't bother to look at it as I didn't expect to see anything. Saw the line start to form to make a cross (it was a Clear Blue Plus) and I flipped out and screamed at OH to get out of the shower. Poor bloke had soap in his eyes (he also wears glasses) so when I thrust the test under his nose to see if he could see a line, he had no idea what the hell was going on! Decided to take a Clear Blue digi then, expecting that to be negative and when I saw it was positive, I let out a huge sob. OH thought that meant it was negative, put his arms out to comfort me and instead had to catch me as my legs gave way and I collapsed in a heap on the landing :dohh: Not exactly the grand, romantic gesture I'd always imagined, but it was definitely memorable!


----------



## SilverWillow

Waitin4astork said:


> I actually put a pillow under my bum and kept my legs in the air for about 20-30 mins afterwards. I thought that even if there was a chance that it would help, it was worth a try! Basically, this was my arsenal for TTC: CBFM, prenatal vits, baby aspirin, Conceive Plus and OH was taking omega 3, zinc and eating handfuls of pumpkin seeds every day. We dtd every other day as soon as AF went away and every day about 3 days before ov and more than once on ov day :blush: Kept my legs in the air every time.

Waitin4astork, sounds like we are doing something similar! I am using OPKs, pre-preg vits for both of us, pre-seed, SMEP and Baby aspirin. Plus I use a pillow under hips for 30 mins after DTD. The things we do!!! :blush:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Just an update on me - no :witch: yet :thumbup:

I have also had spells of feeling 'odd' tonight (my symptoms seem to come on more at night?) The best way I can describe is this 'pulsing' feeling, it just feels like my heart is beating harder or something and there is this 'more blood flow' feeling in my tummy :shrug: It's really quite strong sometimes, had a big spell of it earlier and had an attack of tender/itchy boobs at the same time :wacko:

Also, OH bought me back a bag of Cadbury's Giant Buttons after work today (my faves). After we'd had tea and watched tv for a bit (when I started with the funny feelings :haha:) we opened them. I literally had about 3 and didn't want any more. Me turning down Cadbury's Buttons after only 3 = unheard of!!

So watch this space ladies - I'm still giving it tomorrow as I may have ov'd a bit later than I thought and AF could still show her face. I'll update again some time tomorrow afternoon.

Night night for now girls :sleep:


----------



## windswept

Silverwillow - just noticed your cat - what a cracker! Reminds me of a big siamese cross moggy I had when I was a girl... I assume this is the true Silver Willow?!


----------



## windswept

Nat - you have me sitting on the edge of my seat with anticipation with your symptoms! As I say, i have a very good feeling - keep us posted! 

I am so relieved to know I have another scan, and hope that it shows me nice things...


----------



## Nat0619

I'm really, really praying Stina that this could be it for us! But I'm scared to test too early in case I get :bfn: :nope: I'd rather be a bit late for AF so be a bit more hopeful.

Fab news that you have an earlier scan - you will have to try and post a pic! I wonder if little bubba will look quite a bit bigger too? :happydance:


----------



## SilverWillow

windswept said:


> Silverwillow - just noticed your cat - what a cracker! Reminds me of a big siamese cross moggy I had when I was a girl... I assume this is the true Silver Willow?!

Hi Windswept. Thank you, I love my cats to bits!!! They are my babies at the moment :) This one is called Ava but I have 4 cats and 1 of them is Willow and one of them is Silver, so kind of a mixture of names! They are actually Somalis. xxx


----------



## windswept

Well, Silver - I have to say she is beautiful. As can be seen a few pages back, I am not a big cat fan (mine is the most annoying creature in the whole wide world, and the last I'll ever have), but I do appreciate a gorgeous animal! She looks very cuddly too! Toots also has four cats, I believe, and it sounds like they are her babies too! 

I, on the other hand, have 3 labradors, who keep me very busy! And, yes, they are my best friends, my sisters and my children, all rolled into one! Life would be very dull without them!

I hope Nat is still keeping the witch at bay??? 

How is everyone this cold, frosty morning? Dogs and I had a lovely blast on the beach, so I am feeling refreshed and energised... And longing for Thursday to come!


----------



## donna79

Morning Ladies.
Stina good news on the scan hope all goes well :hugs:
As for me got a stinking cold started last night while watching The Italian Job - feel crap !!
How is every one else??


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ditto on the stinking cold Donna. Woke up this morning with a blocked up nose and sore throat. Ugh.
Well, it was strange at the doctors. Apparently, they 'don't confirm pregnancy' anymore. So, didn't have any tests done. I was given a form to fill in instead, and they told me that a midwife would be in touch :wacko:
Trying not to worry about my lack of symptoms. Still a bit crampy but they've eased off a lot. Boobs look and feel normal, sense of smell is the same (when I can breathe out of my nose!), taste is the same, no nausea.... Eek.
Nat- I'm trying not to get too excited for you, but I can't help it. I am SO keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## donna79

My boobs are still sore and this cold is killing me - I sound ridiculous.:haha:
The lack of symptoms is because youv'e done the 2ww symptom spotting and now you have no clue as each pregnancy is totally different.
I had different experiences with all of mine.


----------



## windswept

Stork - please don't worry about the lack of symptoms - look on first tri... there are so many women on there up to 13 weeks who have no symptoms. If you are like I was you'll end up wishing for morning sickness, but the odd time I've had it I soon stopped wishing! Even your cold might be a symptom, in that your defences are down. 

They didn't confirm my pregnancy either, took my word for it. The midwife didn't want to see me until 8 weeks, so there was a BIG gap between knowing and feeling like anyone cared! Then there's the big wait until your scan. The waiting is killing me! When is your 12 week mark?

Donna - sorry to hear about your cold...


----------



## windswept

Stork - I think you can update your signature now!


----------



## windswept

Since I spend all day hiding this from everyone, I feel I need to share it with the only people that I can (except of course Mr Windswept, who, incidentally, thinks I will be beached by June at the rate I am growing)!

Wish it was all baby bump though, and not 'cyst bump' - but hey!

I know my bra is too tight - can't wait to get some to fit me next week!
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## donna79

hey no worries warm jumper on thermal socks and a big steaming mug of tea should see me through till lunch then I may give in and take something for it.


----------



## donna79

Stina my god ! i agree with Mr W :rofl:
and yes you are in desperate need of new bra's.... hmm hammocks me thinks


----------



## windswept

The comparison photo is on page 96 - that was actually taken at 6 weeks, 2 days (as they put me back a week). It is definitely growing at some rate! Ach well, I might as well enjoy the view of my feet while I can!

Can't wait to show off a bump - my SiL hides hers for some reason, but as soon as folks know, I'll be wearing wrap around dresses, etc. I'll keep it covered though, don't worry!


----------



## donna79

By christmas you won't be seeing your feet honey


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon all, how's everybody doing?
Stina, I agree with Donna, make the most of looking at your feet while you still can my luv!:haha:. Do you have to buy special pregnancy bras now or just up a couple of dozen sizes in normal ones?!
Nat, I can't wait till you test:happydance:. The suspense is a killer!
Donna, A cold, sore boobs, it's all pointing in a good direction:dance:
Kim, I love you're telling the oh story! Collapsing in a heap, brilliant!:haha:
:baby::baby::baby::baby: all round me thinks!!!


----------



## donna79

i'm not reading all that much into it at the minute but keeping an open mind, not going near the symptom spotting, lots of PMA still not gonna cave and test early either.
I agree Nat is killing us here .............


----------



## windswept

Toots - you sound a lot more upbeat today... Or is that a front?! Hope you are enjoying your day off.

I think I will just go into a department store and ask to be fitted and get advice about maternity bras... I fear I could end up with lots of different sizes of bras that will be used for a month or so then dumped - wasteful!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Stina, you really are coming on well! Goodness knows what my boobs are going to end up like- they're ridiculous enough as it is!!
Donna- you're probably doing the right thing not to symptom spot. It did me no good- just put me in a foul mood instead!
Are you enjoying your day off Lou? Hope you're chilling out :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh, and as for my sig and status- I'm still too scared to change them :blush:


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls, stork i wouldnt want to change mine if i were you either hun dont worry xx
how r u today Windswept


----------



## windswept

Windswept is fine - not being very constructive today, and itching to get home - but it's going to be 10 pm by the time I get there... Started painting last night, so itching to get back to it! Trying to be a creative genius, just like you, Ink!


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you , i have just painted another lighthouse scene for my parents for christmas as they love them and thought that two would be better than one but havent finished it yet as with all artists a painting is never finished !.
Glad you are ok and that your pregnancy is going ok. I ve had lots of egg white stringy cm today so will be busy tonight trying to catch this eggy/s and keeping my fingers crossed that this one sticks as i really cant go through another emmc not after this last one last cycle if i do i will be giving up !


----------



## windswept

Ohhh - I hope you catch that egg tonight Ink - I really, really do.

I am working on a sunset scene with silhouettes of a herd of hinds and stags for hubby's Christmas. I promised him one years ago, and couldn't build up the motivation - then he saw one I'd done at Mum's and begged me to do him one, so I hope I do it justice! I'm also doing 2, possibly 3 by the time I am finished - they will finish off the walls in our new bedroom nicely. I am doing them on box canvas, so that I don't have to pay for frames, etc!

It's hard to motivate yourself to do anything else when you have a good arty project on the go, eh?!

Cx


----------



## inkdchick

i know exactly what you mean, its weird i have gone through most of my life no knowing another artist, let alone one that does what i do , actually i odnt know another tattoo designer at all, which is good for me but i like to paint now and sketch just to clear the brain from the tattoo scene and train of thought like a clearing of the grey cells lol, but i can only paint or draw to music playing in the background, i ve always been that way it helps with the flow, normally classical Vivaldi or heavy metal ( my kind of music, well i am a tattooed biker chick and have been for the past 25 years, so i suppose it goes hand in hand lol), and i find it really stimulates the brain how about you


----------



## Toots3495

I'm v much enjoying my day off. Swept all the leaves from out the front and cleared the drain, lovely!!!!! It's cold but at least it's dry. I'm trying to build up motivation to repaint the lounge but I just can't face all the clearing up after:dohh:
Ink how the devil are you my dear?


----------



## inkdchick

im very opomistic today, have lots of stringy egg white cm today after three days of very strong OV pains, so i will be jumping on OH when he gets in at 11.30pm and try to orgasm after him as i have read somewhere that its supposed to help dont know if its true but anything is worth ago lol, sorry for the tmi ladies


----------



## pink mum

hello to alllllllllll


----------



## Toots3495

I've read that it does help pull the swimmers up so it's definately worth a go plus you get to enjoy yourself:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Hello pink mum:hi:
Welcome aboard the it fell out thread


----------



## inkdchick

oh i will toots.
Glad u decided to come over pink mum, welcome to the crew any questions ask away hun thats what we are here for x


----------



## pink mum

thanz buddies,u all r so sweet,i just want to tell u that i need preseed,n its not avialle here in sweden,ll have to order that onnet n it will take days to reach here,n i need it as early as possible,i dun want to miss it using on ov day


----------



## donna79

Hello pink mum :hi:
what a gorgeous picture all that blue sea and sky


----------



## pink mum

thanx donna.do u know wat the rock looks like?any guesses


----------



## inkdchick

aww youre welcome, i dont know about the preseed but others on here might hun hopefully you'll get the answers you'll need


----------



## inkdchick

i think it looks like either a woman giving a man a bj or a man down on a woman lol an sorry :rofl:


----------



## pink mum

i hope so inkdchik.ill order it today on garden.co.uk


----------



## pink mum

lolz noooooooooooooooo,u r wrong


----------



## pink mum

its like a person who is in sujood,(muslim prays 5 times a day so in there prayers there is a part called sujood)it represents that


----------



## inkdchick

yeah i see that now lol, but prefer mine, i do have a filthy sense of humour


----------



## donna79

Ink !! we can see what frame of mind you're in today :rofl:
i was going to say a man knelt down praying - you know to allah that sort of thing


----------



## pink mum

m hungryyyyyy.want to eat something,hv made tea n sausages for my self,ny111 want to share it


----------



## windswept

When I paint/draw I like to be alone, I like to have background noise (admittedly that's often the telly) and I like to have lots of time to get carried away. I do not like people seeing my work until it is finished, in fact I feel it is ruined if someone sees it in its messy intermediate stages!

I mostly did art when I was working full time and studying through the OU - it relaxed me between assignments!


----------



## windswept

Gosh - a lot went on between those posts I was answering! Hello Pink Mum! You live in one of only two Scandinavian countries I have not visited!


----------



## inkdchick

i know what you mean i alwauys do my art when im on my own its more opening for the creative side and it just flows x


----------



## donna79

yep we've gone from praying to Ink's filthy mind and ending up with sausages - :rofl: the last two are nearly the same topic !!!!!!


----------



## windswept

I just can't keep up with you crazy ladies!


----------



## donna79

we are all guilty of being crazy some show it more than others ( all of us on here I say are definate candidates)


----------



## Toots3495

Totally agree with that Donna!


----------



## windswept

Yeah, okay - I think I come under that title too! But I'm proud!


----------



## donna79

Ha crazy proud and pregnant you got alot going on there Stina, no wonder your feeling upbeat and creative - they've let you off the medication !


----------



## windswept

Tee hee! Now we just need to hear from Nat to lift our spirits even higher - is she, isn't she?! And if she doesn't know - will she or won't she test?!


----------



## Toots3495

I can't stand the not knowing! I'm even impatient for everyone elses BFP!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi girls

Hope everyone is well.

No need for any testing for me I'm afraid girls - :witch: got me today. So all those weird symptoms over the past week or so meant diddley squat :growlmad:

I've had enough :cry:


----------



## windswept

She had better have an answer for us by 10 pm tonight!!!


----------



## windswept

Speak of the devil.

I am soooooooo sorry Nat - I really, really thought this was your month. I am feeling really down now, but nothing compared to how you must be feeling. So sorry.

I think you and Mr Nat should book yourselves a wee 'conception-moon' over your ovulation period in January, to beat the winter blues and to give it a good try. 

Please keep smiling Missus - thinking of you. Cx


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I'm so sorry Nat:kiss:. I really had myself convinced about you cos you had some weird goings on. Are you ok?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh no Nat :( That's really crap. I'm SO sorry *huge hugs*. Are you ok hon? We're all here to support you x


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks girlies :kiss:

I'll be ok. Burst into tears on OH after I sent message to you ladies on here, it's the first time he's seen me cry about it :cry: I myself really thought we'd done it this month. 

WTH were all those symptoms about? :shrug: Particularly the 'pulsing' feeling :wacko: I'm not sure whether we did conceive and lose it early or whether my body was just acting up. My symptoms were very similar to those I had a few months ago when I was a few days late so I am wondering if I've now had 2 chems :wacko: If so though, I'm thinking this may well point to a problem in my body holding onto pregnancy as it seems I could have a problem with implantation happening successfully. I will certainly mention my thoughts on this to the doc in January and will be demanding every test under the sun to test for absolutely everything. There is something wrong somewhere.

Discussed with OH (when I'd calmed down from crying and saying that he might as well go find someone fertile as I'm useless :cry:) and we have agreed to take a month's break this month from 'properly trying' and just concentrate on enjoying christmas and then see doc and maybe also try acupuncture in the new year. He wants to keep on trying this next month I think really but at the moment I can't face it in December as my next AF is going to be due around Christmas Day and I'd rather just expect her than be wondering and her then turn up and ruin the day :nope:

Thanks for all your support ladies and I promise I will cheer up over the next day or two. At least this thread has been lucky so far for Stina and Kim eh - maybe it's doing us at the rate of one per month?? :haha:

ps: Kim, did you have your docs appointment today? x


----------



## inkdchick

oh im so sorry to hear that Nat, keep your chin up hun and huge hugs x


----------



## pink mum

come on nat,dun worry,,dun lose hope n keep on trying


----------



## inkdchick

im having connection problems so if i disappear now and again its not me its my bloody laptop but will be disappearing in a bout 3 hours coz gonna get ready to jump on ol hubby when he gets in lol


----------



## pink mum

lolz ink,i hv sympathies for ur husband lolz


----------



## inkdchick

oh he is italian and has a lot of staminer so he will cope lol , he asked me a while agon on the phone if i will be ready, you see the thing is he has no children and really wants one as i have two from a previous marrige we know it will happen and two and half years later of trying we will try anything and this is my third cycle of soy so i really think that its about time that it did so if i jump on him when he gets in we will be at it all night bless him - his suggestion :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Nat, if its any comfort to you I know exactly how you're feeling. I have also just about had enough of the whole ttc thing. I thought the hospital visit would make everything feel better but although I'm happy the ball is rolling I know without doubt that I won't get pregnant until at least the new year:cry: month after month wasting our time. I think we're ntnp now but oh appears to have little/no interest in dtd anyway at the moment:shrug:. The difficulty is I know I'm in my fertile time and to not try is bloody hard!
For something thats supposed to be 'natural' it sure as hell has become a nightmare. I hope you can feel better about everything and get that appointment booked so they can do a little invesigation into whats going on. Try to keep your chin up hun, I know its hard but at least we've all got each other here to moan with and also have a laugh with:hugs::kiss:


----------



## pink mum

ur husband is opposite of mine 1 lolz,lolz hez studying here n he use to say m not graduating in this stuff lolz,very zy person,,lolz


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks Lou :hugs: It does mean so much to me you know having you girlies to talk to on here. I am sooo glad I joined this site, I think I'd have gone mad a long time ago without it - particularly this thread :thumbup: The 'It Fell Out' crew are the best :happydance:

I actually feel a little better too after letting it all out to OH - I don't think he realised how much it was getting to me. He certainly does now! :haha: He is so much calmer about it all than me and still thinks we have nothing to worry about - his stance is that it just takes more time for some people than others and that it just seems like it is easy for everyone else around me. He mentioned this forum and said to me "you've told me yourself about all the ladies on there, some of whom have been trying a lot longer than us, so you know we aren't the only ones". I know he's right but the hormones of AF day make things ten times worse don't they?

Sorry to hear you're fed up too. Initially you seemed a lot more positive after your appointment. I guess both of us just have to make a firm New Year's Resolution that by this time next year we WILL either be pregnant or already have a :baby: in our arms :thumbup: Whatever we need to do to get it!! x


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: nat x


----------



## Toots3495

I try to put on a postive front to try and trick myself into feeling better:haha:
I think my oh is fed up with me being upset about not getting anywhere! He made a comment yesterday that I'm not as much of a happy person that I used to be. I just don't know what to think about any of it anymore. And as for ntnp, its more like not trying not trying, I'm guessing he is stressed and tired but it doesn't do much for the old confidence I can tell you!
I'm glad having a :cry: made you feel a bit better. I hope you're right about the :baby: in the new year, we all certainly deserve it!


----------



## Nat0619

I guess it's a lot of pressure on the men too, I'm sure he still wants a :baby: as much as you and is just worried how hard you are finding it.

My OH told me off for saying about him being better finding someone else, promised me that even if we could never have children he will never do that. I know this to be true of course as his ex-wife changed her mind about them having a family a couple of years into their marriage and it was her that eventually left him after 10 years of marriage - because she wanted the single life, nothing to do with children. He had accepted that he would not be a father. I don't want him to have to accept it again :cry:

Why is this so hard?? When you first decide to try it's so exciting! But there is nothing exciting about this now :growlmad:


----------



## Toots3495

How very true Nat, I thought I'd be pregnant after a couple of tries:haha: I don't want it to become an issue for us but it sure gets me down! Maybe I should start dressing up my 5 cats and pushing them round in a pram:haha:
You're oh sounds a supportive man which is always a great comfort when you're having a v hormonal day:thumbup:. Is he the same age as you?
What do you think about trying baby aspirin? I must say I'm a bit worried aswell about taking anything like that without docs say so. The thing I don't get is that I thought aspirin thins the blood, how does that help ttc?


----------



## SilverWillow

Toots3495 said:


> How very true Nat, I thought I'd be pregnant after a couple of tries:haha: I don't want it to become an issue for us but it sure gets me down! Maybe I should start dressing up my 5 cats and pushing them round in a pram:haha:

Hi Toots, I noticed your cute cat picture yesterday and now you have another one! Gorgeous both of them. I am completely cat mad and I treat my cats like babies too, I have 4 Somalis. xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi silver willow, your cat pic is gorgeous! Proper little poser.
My current pic is of Noodles, he is a singapura. I've also got a siamese and 3 rescue moggies. I'd have more if oh would let me but he seems to think 5 is enough, I disagree:haha:. I'm mad about my cats to, they are very spoilt!


----------



## SilverWillow

windswept said:


> Well, Silver - I have to say she is beautiful. As can be seen a few pages back, I am not a big cat fan (mine is the most annoying creature in the whole wide world, and the last I'll ever have), but I do appreciate a gorgeous animal! She looks very cuddly too! Toots also has four cats, I believe, and it sounds like they are her babies too!
> 
> I, on the other hand, have 3 labradors, who keep me very busy! And, yes, they are my best friends, my sisters and my children, all rolled into one! Life would be very dull without them!
> !

She is beautiful and a cuddly sweetheart, thank you, I'm like a proud Mum now!! :) 
Well sounds like you can understand my nuttiness if your dogs are your babies! 3 labs must keep you very fit! Thinks dogs take well to babies not so sure about cats.


----------



## Toots3495

I agree silver,I think dogs take to babies better. I dread to think how my siamese will behave if we have a :baby:, she follows me around everywhere. Even sits crying by the front door when I go off to work according to my oh!


----------



## SilverWillow

Toots3495 said:


> Hi silver willow, your cat pic is gorgeous! Proper little poser.
> My current pic is of Noodles, he is a singapura. I've also got a siamese and 3 rescue moggies. I'd have more if oh would let me but he seems to think 5 is enough, I disagree:haha:. I'm mad about my cats to, they are very spoilt!

I thought he looked like a Singapura! I love Siamese too, I love their voice. We went to the Supreme cat show on Saturday and I saw lots of them there.
Everyone thinks I'm nuts having 4 so great to find someone who has 5. I always seem to get mine in pairs though, so will have to jump from 4 to 6. OH loves them too, he wants a Maine Coon next! Think we might go for a baby first though :winkwink:


----------



## SilverWillow

Toots3495 said:


> I agree silver,I think dogs take to babies better. I dread to think how my siamese will behave if we have a :baby:, she follows me around everywhere. Even sits crying by the front door when I go off to work according to my oh!

Hmmm yes sounds a bit like one of my clingy little cats (willow)! Not sure how she will take a :baby: Lets hope we get to find out soon though!


----------



## SilverWillow

Toots3495 said:


> H
> What do you think about trying baby aspirin? I must say I'm a bit worried aswell about taking anything like that without docs say so. The thing I don't get is that I thought aspirin thins the blood, how does that help ttc?

I take baby aspirin when not on AF, Mum recommended I take it, apparently it decreases the chance of early miscarriage, not sure how it works though :shrug:


----------



## Toots3495

I'd love a maine coon! They really are gorgeous. The breeder that we got Noodles from also breed them. We used to get a cat show come here every year and I'd always go but it hasn't been here the last couple of years. I change my avatar fairly regularly (I wouldn't want my babies to think I had a favourite:haha:) so you'll see my others.


----------



## Nat0619

Lou, my OH is 5 years older than me, he's 41. He has been a star today, bless him. He says he'll do anything we need to do to get a :baby: I reminded him that he'll have to give a sample :haha:

I've just e-mailed two of my friends that know we are ttc (they'd both already e-mailed me). They hadn't asked anything about it (these two don't, they've been very good). Anyway, as part of my responses to them, I mentioned that I'd been upset today and explained what about and told them we are giving ttc a break. This is true as it is how I feel now but it should also stop any questions such as "so, any news yet?" should they arise!! Anyone else that asks will get the response that we are not trying anymore, I just want to put a stop to any possible questions.

Can you believe that I still have this 'pulsing' feeling?? Do you think I've a trapped nerve or something? I'm worried what it is now. It's not painful or anything, just annoying! Guess I'll just see if it goes over the next few days :wacko:

PS: Your cats are beautiful x


----------



## Nat0619

SilverWillow

What exactly is baby aspirin then? Is it actually called that or is it called 'baby' because it's lose dose, ie 75mg or something?

I'm sure I've heard somewhere that some women can develop a kind of 'blood clot' response to a new embryo, where their blood reacts by clotting and cutting off the placenta when it implants or something?? Causing miscarriages. Maybe as aspirin thins the blood it stops these clots happening so allowing the baby to implant and stick?

I take it you don't take it on AF because it could cause heavier flow? Do you take it the whole of the rest of the month? x


----------



## SilverWillow

Nat0619 said:


> SilverWillow
> 
> What exactly is baby aspirin then? Is it actually called that or is it called 'baby' because it's lose dose, ie 75mg or something?
> 
> I'm sure I've heard somewhere that some women can develop a kind of 'blood clot' response to a new embryo, where their blood reacts by clotting and cutting off the placenta when it implants or something?? Causing miscarriages. Maybe as aspirin thins the blood it stops these clots happening so allowing the baby to implant and stick?
> 
> I take it you don't take it on AF because it could cause heavier flow? Do you take it the whole of the rest of the month? x

Hi there,
I take it most days but do forget some. I have read exactly what you said about blood clots, apparently it reduces this chance, but it is such a small dose it can't do any harm.
As far as I know it is called Baby aspirin because if its size, but I am not sure.
I don't take on AF because apparently it makes you bleed more which is not good (and it is not necessary then anyway because you are definitely not preggo!
I just take it because Mum suggested it, I think she saw it on a documentary about miscarriage.
xx


----------



## Toots3495

That pulsing is weird nat, that one cycle I had it and even oh could feel it when he put his hand on my stomach. Maybe it's to do with an increase in blood flow?
Tell oh he doesn't have to perform at the hospital, he can bring his little pot home with him:thumbup:. The hospital told me you can get help on the nhs up to age of 40 so thankfully youve still got plenty of time. Not saying youll need help but just in case. As I am guinea pig I'll keep you up to date with tests and probbing etc!


----------



## donna79

Morning Ladies,
Nat sorry she got you , you are right though relax have a month off I don't think we realise exactly how much pressure we out on ourselves to get that BFP :hugs:
How are the rest of us today?


----------



## windswept

Morning Donna

I am just grand - feeling full of energy, but having horrible niggling abdominal pains which are worrying me in light of my cyst discovery. Only one more big sleep until we see our bubba again. Have split a pair of trousers this morning, so desperately needing to get to some shops! And, my boobs are changing by the minute - size, shape, heaviness, nipple colour and now I have little white spots around my nipples... If I didn't know better I'd think I was pregnant!!!

How are you?

Cx


----------



## donna79

:rofl: me thinks you may well be preggers honey !! not a good sign splitting trousers !
Glad to hear your feeling well what time is the scan tomorrow?


----------



## windswept

I think you might be right!

It's at 4 pm - so at least I can go home straight after with Mr Windswept...

Is everyone else preparing for the cold spell? I am thinking I might be snowed in and so am planning the work I can do from home... Suppose we also ought to fill the cupboards! Our road is easily blocked, and the prospect of being snowed in makes me very happy! Needless to say, I am not 9 months gone yet - then it would be a different matter!


----------



## LadyGecko

windswept said:


> I think you might be right!
> 
> It's at 4 pm - so at least I can go home straight after with Mr Windswept...
> 
> Is everyone else preparing for the cold spell? I am thinking I might be snowed in and so am planning the work I can do from home... Suppose we also ought to fill the cupboards! Our road is easily blocked, and the prospect of being snowed in makes me very happy! Needless to say, I am not 9 months gone yet - then it would be a different matter!

I know that feeling well, living on a farm the roads block so quickly so I'm filling up the pick up and going to tescos to fill the cupboards just in case... congrats on your:bfp:


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how's everybody doing?
:rofl: Stina you splitting your trousers did make me laugh!


----------



## donna79

Don't usually get it too bad here plus the supermarket is only a mile and a bit down the road so can walk if needs be.


----------



## windswept

A fellow Scot - hello Lady Gecko!

Toots - it's not funny - I am seriously running low on clothes! And I don't want to start buying big elasticated waists this early... But the rate I am going, I will not have anything to wear when I shrink back to size!

Donna - our supermarket is 42 miles away - over a mountain range, but the worst bit is the 11 mile long slog over hills and glens before we get to the main road! They say this cold snap could last until Christmas... Aren't we lucky to have another cold winter?!


----------



## donna79

Toots I agree - elasticated waists :haha:, Stina I apologise it really isn't funny(she says whilst giggling at the image of pants splitting up the back!)


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: it's not funny Stina:haha::haha:
How about getting leggings, they look nice with a nice top. Should be fairly comfy and not expensive so you won't be throwing money away on clothes you won't wear after :baby: is born.


----------



## windswept

That is a mighty fine idea Toots - I am planning on getting some nice comfy warm boots, so leggings will do just fine. They should be okay for work too, if I wear a nice top???

Glad you are finding humour in my pain!

It's wintry here now - ground is white already!


----------



## Toots3495

I think that will look just fine for work Hun although you may not have to worry if you get snowed in. Is it snowing earlier than normal or would you normally start getting it nov time? I bet it looks beautiful where you are all covered in snow.


----------



## windswept

To be honest, the Western Isles don't tend to get a lot of snow normally - we have the Gulf stream keeping our temperatures up (we have quite a small temperature range throughout the year, few icy days and few scorchers) but last year we had a fair amount of snow in late Dec/early Jan. It is stunning though - all the hills all pretty and clean and white, and the icicles on the rivers... I like it a lot!


----------



## Toots3495

Picture postcard perfect. We got snow and masses of ice last winter but that's v unusual as we live in a bay right by the sea. It made a really nice change but the ice was deadly! I walk to work and on one particular morning it was so bad I don't know how I got there without breaking something! They are predicting snow this weekend at the moment but I'll be surprised if we get it.


----------



## Murdhuacha

Hello everyone :D 
I am going absolutely crazy here, :witch: still hasn't reared her ugly head, I'm getting heartburn, nausea, headaches, dizziness everytime I stand up or even if I've been walking around for a while suddenly a wave of dizziness will hit me. Hopefully the doctor can tell me whats going on, on Friday.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Murd, when did you last test?


----------



## windswept

That must be driving you bonkers - all positive signs, but still, without that positive test result you don't know where you stand. Is your appointment on Friday?


----------



## windswept

Uh oh - I am starting to feel really, really yucky. My boss is not helping - just come in with two rolls and is making as much noise as he possibly can eating them, and it is making me feel really, very sick. Headachey, cold and just downright crappy feeling - want to go home to my bed.

Moan, moan, moan!


----------



## Toots3495

Are you able to knock off early?


----------



## windswept

I might wait until after tea time... Then walk doggies somewhere en route, get home and get the fire on, then have a wee lie down. Am in my 'single house' again tonight, so no Mr Windswept to do everything for me! Need to do some food shopping too, grrhhhhhhhh.

Hate how I can be fab one minute then not the next. Ach well...


----------



## inkdchick

So sorry you not feeling too good Windswept,
How are you toots
Murd it may just to be too early to test as yet but its all sounding so good for you , hope doc does a blood test and the result is Preggo xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry you're not feeling too well Stina. Hope you don't get snowed in too!

Ink, are those your daughters?

How is everyone? I'm still definitely of the view of having a month off, think we need it. Then off to docs in new year to hopefully start investigations.

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ink, are you having a good day? Is your new avatar a pic of your girls?
Nat, I had ewcm today (tmi sorry!) and we have not dtd at all so I know I'm missing ovulation this time round. I feel strangely ok with that, I was finding it tough to get my head around not trying but at least I won't have the trauma of a bfn leading up to Xmas! How do you feel about having some time off? Do you know yet what treatments your nhs trust offers couples?


----------



## Nat0619

I feel fine about it, for the exact reason you say. If I have a 31 day cycle like this last one the :witch: will be due for me on Christmas Day! I would rather just leave it this month and know that she is coming, than be analysing every symptom and her then turn up. I also just feel that there must be something preventing it so just want to see docs in new year now to find out what that something is.

Are you definitely planning the same this month then, just going to have your tests done and wait for the results of them?

I think we will fit criteria for any help such as IUI or IVF as neither of us have any children, we are both within the age limits, have been together long enough etc. This is what I found on the internet anyway but I guess doc will confirm x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm sure there's something preventing me conceiving so actively trying is a waste of time and failing every month is to painful so definately going to not try. It's been liberating to know we are missing ovulation this month:haha:
The fertility nurse told us that you have to have a bmi of under 30 ( both you and oh), be non smokers for at least 6 months and as long as the woman is under 40 then you qualify for nhs treatment. Our nhs trust pays for 3 iui treatments and 1 ivf but she said every hospital is different. You'll have a blood test around cd3 and then again roughly a week after you get a positive opt to check you are actually ovulating. They test for clymidia and that's what takes the time, the bloods are away for about 6 weeks. All oh has to do is give a sample. Some men don't ejaculate sperm, just seman, and if that's found to be the case then they can remove the sperm from his testicles(ouch!) that made my oh eyes water a bit:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Can it be the case that the man has no sperm whatsoever, in semen or in testicles?

I'm same as you, just don't see the point in trying at the moment as feel I'm wasting my time.

I've had an e-mail back from both the friends I e-mailed to say I've had enough trying. They're both being very supportive and saying that it probably is time to get to docs to get checked out now and that it could be just something simple that is easy to fix. My friend in New Zealand, who I know is trying for her 2nd child (she conceived her first on the first try!), informed me that she conceived last month but lost it very early. So that is sad. But is it bad of me that I just thought "well at least you know you can conceive in the first place!" I have never even had a sniff of a :bfp: :cry:

x


----------



## Toots3495

She said that sometimes (rare) men can be a carrier of cystic fibrosis which will cause them to have a faulty tube from testicle to end of penis (not sure of the medical name if it) and although sperm is produced it isn't ejacuated. 
I think also that some men don't produce sperm at all so I guess the only way to conceive would be through donor? She did also say that it's not at all unusual for a mans sperm sample to come back with low results so they just have another go. I'm pretty sure that my oh sample will come back low as his job involves him sitting down all day which is probably boiling the poor little mites!:haha: he also goes to the gym regularly which again causes a lot of heat!
Having problems yourself ttc makes us all have strange feelings towards people close to us getting pregnant etc, perfectly natural I would say and nothing to worry about:hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Evening girls. How are we all doing?

Nat and Lou- sounds like you've both got a sensible approach to this month. You both need a break from the stress, and it's better that you enjoy Christmas and New Year fully than have things hanging over your head and potentially ruining it.

Things are fine here. Cramping has eased off a lot today, so I'm hoping that means things are settling down. Of course, I have no idea what it means which continues to freak me out! I'm still expecting to come on every time I go to the loo and I need to start chilling my boots soon, or OH is going to get me carted off to the funny farm! I'm actually annoyed that I'm doing this because I feel like I haven't been able to let myself enjoy the bpf, and I don't want to ruin it for OH. I'm such an idiot :dohh:

Not sure how much I'll be able to come on here in the next few days as my mum is coming up to stay until next Tues. I will do my best to keep up with everyone on here though, even if I'm only stalking you on my phone :winkwink:


----------



## babywatson

I thought the same thing. But my dr once told me that if some is leaking out, then enough got in! :)


----------



## Toots3495

Evening kim, please relax and enjoy the feeling cos you've worked bloody hard to get there Hun! Just think, you even drank disgusting herbs so I think you very much deserve to stop worrying and enjoy. You've been told!:haha:
Have you got anything planned to do with your mum? Will she be told the good news:happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, those bloody herbs! I still have a load left- any takers? :haha:

Yeah, will tell my mum and OH's parents- I'm expecting a fairly hysterical response! Won't tell my sisters until Christmas all being well and a couple of my closest friends but that will be it until the magical 12 week mark. No way I could wait long to tell mum and in laws because (heaven forbid) if anything happened, I'd want them to be there for me.

Always such a positive outlook I have :blush:


----------



## Toots3495

I guess the worry is natural Kim but everything is going to be dandy from now on. As soon as you start to show you'll have to post a bump pic like Stina does, that way us girls can come on the full journey with you both:happydance:. Have you announced yourself on the first tri forum yet?


----------



## Nat0619

Kim, how did your docs appointment go?

And stop worrying! :wacko:


----------



## windswept

I am so glad that Nat and Toots have each other - I think you guys have a good approach and I really, really hope that everything works out for you very, very soon. 

Stork - I know how you feel, and hope that you soon turn it around and enjoy it... I was told by my SiL when I was feeling all worried about it all that 'we're only pregnant for 9 months, and we may never be again, so we are as well to make the most of every second of it - to enjoy it rather than worry it away'. And that's what I intend to do - cysts or no cysts!

Less than 20 hours to go...


----------



## Nat0619

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Stina, let us know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

That's a great way of thinking about it Stina. I hope the scan goes well and you get a nice pic of :baby:


----------



## windswept

I love you guys! Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Stina, that is really true. Hopefully tomorrow I can wake up with a positive attitude, and embrace it without the constant panic! Who knows- I may even feel brave enough to change my signature :winkwink: Hope all goes well for you tomorrow- I'll be looking forward to your update :thumbup:

Nat- the doctors appointment was rather an anti climax. They don't do any tests to confirm now- they just take your word for it! Was given a form to fill in and told that a midwife would be in touch.


----------



## Toots3495

windswept said:


> I love you guys! Cx

Right back at you Hun! Funny isn't it how we've all got so close in a matter of weeks, guess that's what comes from discussing everything from the weather to cm to how often we dtd to you splitting your trousers!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Have you all noticed how long this thread is now?? :haha:

Is there a limit on how long they can get?? :wacko: Will it suddenly cut us off and we'll have to start the 'It's fallen out again' thread? :haha:


----------



## Murdhuacha

I'm always late replying sorry lol. I done my most recent test a few days after :witch: didn't show her face the one in the clinic was Monday, last week.

Oh and sorry windswept but when I read the thing about splitting your pants I have to admit a small giggle escaped. Good luck with tomorrow.


----------



## windswept

Yeah, I guess that's it! I have to say that I have told you ladies (and all the other readers of this thread) way more than I would tell any of my friends! It's bizarre!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Just went back and read the first page of this thread- so cute to see Lou, Nat and Stina getting to know each other. Aww....


----------



## Toots3495

I went back to the beginning to have a read as well, we've had 28,920 veiws of our thread! It's nice that we've been together from the beginning isn't it and we've picked some lovely ladies up along the way:hugs:
I guess the thread just carries on until we get fed up, well I doubt that's gonna happen:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Don't think getting fed up is an option :D


----------



## Toots3495

You girls can't go anywhere till I get my bfp. You'll probably still be here by the time your bubbas are starting school!:rofl:


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies,i was so busy todays thats y couldnt come early,h r u all today


----------



## windswept

It is funny going back to read through this thread - I have to admit that I intend to go back to the beginning and cut and paste some of the posts to make a little conception to birth journal for keepsakes! I have loved being able to share the journey so far - you guys really have been great, and I love that you are happy for me and Stork to tag along on this TTC thread.

We're all in it together - for as long as it takes!

I found it really weird to begin with that we shared so much, but will never meet each other - but I kinda like that now... I wonder what it would be like if we did all meet? I guess we'll all have expectations of each other and I wonder if we'd match up?! I'm not suggesting we should, I kinda like the safety of sharing this with 'strangers'!


----------



## Toots3495

What a lovely idea Stina, some of the posts on here have been classic! I must admit that I have wondered what it would be like to all meet up, we know so much about each other without actually meeting. I used to come onto this site without actually being a member and read the posts and then one day I just thought what the hell join! I'm so glad I did and I'm so glad that 'it fell out!' otherwise we may never have all got chatting, I'm getting all soppy but you girls have really been a rock for me.:hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I don't know what I would do without you all in this thread. I know that no matter how I'm feeling, you guys are always here for me. The support network we have now is fantastic, and I don't think it can be said enough times that I think you're all amazing :)

Maybe we'll all meet up one day, a few years from now, with all of the 'It Fell Out Crew' bubbas!


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody this morning? It's really cold here!


----------



## windswept

Morning!

Have we all got that soppy stuff out our system?! I agree with it all 100%!

Well, I have been feeling pretty nauseous this morning, but okay now. Am excited and worried about this afternoons scan, and Mr Windswept phoned to say he never slept a wink worrying about how it would go... I'm trying to reassure him, but I know my cysts are still there - I can feel them and the pains are quite bad at times. So long as bubba is okay in there and still growing... I don't care if surgery is the answer, I just want to get it sorted!

It's very cold here - had another gale last night so it felt like the Arctic! I am glad I stayed in my 'single girls house' last night, otherwise I'd be stuck in this morning - our road was very icy and a couple of cars slipped off it and then the gritter slid off at a bad bit, so may take a while to remove. It could have been my van that went off the road, which would be a bit of a nightmare, with 3 dogs and no phone coverage!

Everyone smiling this morning?!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, it's going to be a long day for you waiting for your appointment to come round. It'll be absolutely fine and hopefully they can offer some more advice on the cysts. With any luck you'll get a nice clear pic of bubba.
Are you back at home later or staying in 'single' house?
My oh got all frisky last night so we dtd but although it's around ovulation time I was much more relaxed, didn't even bother with legs in the air etc, it was nice to not have to worry.


----------



## windswept

That's nice Toots - maybe a month off will really relax you and make you enjoy making love for what it is, rather than for baby making...

My little family will be back together in our home tonight - Mr Windswept misses us when we stay up here (me and doggies), and we miss him, the moggy, the wak waks and the fishies. But it is so nice to have my own space, and privacy to paint. Finished the first painting, two more to finish next week... Then that's one of his Christmas presents done, phew! 

We are off tonight until Tuesday, together - for the first time in a long time - so planning a lot of DIY and general work around the house. Will be lovely.

Cx


----------



## charli19891

I am in my 5th month of ttc, and tbh we did really make that much of an effort the past few months, but this month i bought an ovulation test and dtd almost everynight it said do it. But like you i worry bout it falling out lol. What i do is lay down on the bed with my legs up in the air (lovely image lol) but i never stay there for more than 5 mins as need a pee after... do you think that the lil swimmers would of made it in that time?! :)
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :) xxx


----------



## Toots3495

A few days off together will be lovely Stina. It's nice to be able to catch up on work that needs doing to the home.
My oh has been offered extra hours at work so he's now doing a 7 day week and it's a mid shift so he's not home till around 9.30pm but the extra cash will come in handy for Christmas. As I'll be at home a lot on my own I thought I'd try and get round to getting some diy done, all those little jobs that get put off!:haha:


----------



## windswept

Charli - I am sure your little swimmers will get where they need to be quickly! I often went to the toilet soon after doing the deed, to stop urine infections, and I managed to get pregnant! What I did do for a while is put a pillow under my hips to let gravity help them on their way - but never for that long. 

It took me 5 months - lets hope that's as long as it takes you! Best of luck.


----------



## Toots3495

Hey charli, I don't think it really matters if it falls out or if you don't keep it in for ages. Good luck and hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## windswept

Have you got lots of DIY stuff planned, Toots? We have a few jobs to do... Nothing major, just little improvements - mostly for Mr Windswept to do as I can't use chemicals/paint. Looks like there will be a lot of snow, so doubt I will be allowed in my workshop to do my woodwork - but I'll do my best to get out there! He did say he had found a gas heater I could take in with me to keep me warm! But we plan to round each room one at a time to get it perfect - it is an old house (17th century) so has it's wee quirks...

Doubt I will get my veg plot sorted out, as it will be under a layer of snow! 

But what I am looking forward to is our 8 month old pup playing in the snow for the first time!!!

Wish today would pass quicker!


----------



## Toots3495

I want to repaint the lounge and all the White paintwork. The Walls are a very light cream colour and havent been painted for a couple of years so I'd like to freshen it up. There's lots of other jobs that need doing but unfortunately mr toots has to do them so I'll have to wait until it quietens down at work. 
Does the snow look really pretty?


----------



## windswept

We don't actually have snow lying now - but the sky is pretty heavy with it. It's tomorrow morning we are due to get it - for 72 hours in a row - so a good time to be off. We'll stock up on fuel for our bellies, our pets and our fire, and we'll be fine no matter what happens!

It's nice to freshen things up, eh? But it can be a daunting job in a room you use all the time. Thankfully our living room is fine, but we need to get proper draft excluders fitted to doors as the last few gales have blown as much inside as out!


----------



## donna79

Afternoon all :hi:
Stina hope I've caught you before you head off for your scan - good luck and hope you get a lovely photo of baby big :hugs: for you and Mr W


----------



## windswept

Thanks Donna - we are heading off in 20 minutes - feeling really sick, perhaps it is worry! Will post tonight if I get on line - hopefully with a photo of our little bean (and maybe his neighbours)... I said 'his' - now I am not sure about it being a girl!

Have a good day - chat later, Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon Donna, how's you today?
Enjoy your scan Stina and dont even look at them nasty old cysts!


----------



## donna79

I be tickety boo thanking you Toots.
Huge dose of PMA going on over here don't know why but feeling upbeat, positive and generally good. ( my god I must be ill )


----------



## Toots3495

That's a lovely way to be! Do you have the weekend off to look forward to? 
Are you expecting any snow in your part of the country?
My day is really dragging and I'm so bored but at least I can sit here and read the paper.


----------



## donna79

I am one of the fortunate in I only work Mon - Fri , 9 - 5 (perk of being an NHS employee). DH and I have one of many works xmas parties to go to tomorrow night so LO at MiL/FiL for the night tomorrow and then relax for the rest. 
A little snow has fallen already today but nothing that has settled, much more to come though we gather.
Boobs still hurt and cold funnily enough is now just a sniffle compared to yesterday's not being able to breathe and watery eyes!! How blooming odd but hey ho .


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi there, just thought I'd pop in and say hi again :hi:
I was going to say Toots, I have probably walked past you at some point because I always used to go to that show in Devon, was it the one in Paignton/Torquay area? I haven't been for the last few years though.
No snow here but I'm kind of looking forward to getting snowed in at some point, we moved to a rural area in May so this will be my first winter out of town and snow gets quite bad here apparently!


----------



## donna79

Hi SilverWillow how's your day progressed so far?


----------



## Toots3495

Donna it's all sounding good! I know you don't want to read to much into your symptoms so that's all I'll say, for today anyway:haha:
Hey silver, yes the show was in Paignton, how strange is that! Cornwall has had snow but none for us, not fair!


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi Donna, Being very lazy today tbh! I had planned to go out shopping for the day and whimped out because it is so cold! :cold: and we haven't even got snow here! I am rubbish in the cold!


----------



## SilverWillow

Toots3495 said:


> Donna it's all sounding good! I know you don't want to read to much into your symptoms so that's all I'll say, for today anyway:haha:
> Hey silver, yes the show was in Paignton, how strange is that! Cornwall has had snow but none for us, not fair!

Hehe, yes I love the snow too, but only when I'm indoors :wacko:


----------



## donna79

I'd love to be more optimistic but this is scaring the s**t out of me tbh ladies , I sometimes wonder why I am putting us through this all over again when it could go so very wrong (again) s'pose that's the crazy lady side getting her own way!!!! :haha:


----------



## windswept

I saw my baby! I saw my baby!

Been put forward again to 9+5, and she was wriggling about like crazy - heart pounding away.

They read through all my blood results, everything is good and I finally know what blood group I am! Even though I knew I wasn't, I still worried about being HIV positive - it's scarey when you know they are testing those things! They started the scan on one machine and then took me through to a fancier one in the radiography dept so they could have a closer look at the cyst.

Turns out it is one cyst - it is septated, and has solid and fluid in it - they tested it for cancer and apparently I am okay. It has reduced from 9.5 x 8 cm to 7.3 x 4 cm - which is quite a big reduction. They cancelled my scan on 9 December, as they don't feel that it needs to be monitored so closely - I don't have to go back until 23 December... By then I'll have a clearer picture and get a better view of bubba.

I am delighted that everything is okay, was so lovely to see her. She was really mobile! Off to bed now to see if my doppler will find her.

Also glad to be put forward again - announcement will happen 11 Dec and I can't wait!

I'm having a baby!

Oh, and Mr Windswept and I have possibly chosen a boys name - Lachlan Angus, more fondly known as Lachie! Very cute.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry I'm a bit late on tonight. How is everyone?

Stina, how was the scan? All ok I hope?

x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so pleased everything is ok windswept:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Aww fab news Stina :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How amazing that he/she is moving around so much already! Must have been so amazing to see :thumbup: You must be so delighted and I am so pleased for you and Mr W and that the cyst is shrinking too :yipee:

x


----------



## windswept

Thank you ladies - it is a relief!

Hope you are both well?


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'm good wishing this cycle away tho,the days seem to be dragging


----------



## Nat0619

My plan is to completely ignore my cycle this month! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

that worked for me last time nat


----------



## Murdhuacha

Thats brilliant news about the cyst shrinking Windswept :happydance:
I'm so happy for you that everything looked fine and you got to see your LO wriggling about.
The boys name you and Mr Windswept choose is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

:dance::dance::dance: STINA IS HAVING A :baby:
I'm so pleased for you Hun! And a reduction in cyst size to boot:happydance:
You must be one very happy Mrs W right now! Is it the most amazing feeling in the world?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Stina, that's wonderful news!! Sounds as if the scan went about as perfectly as it could do :thumbup:
Must have been so exciting to see your bubba on screen, wriggling around :happydance:


----------



## donna79

Stina so glad all ok , fab news.
Liking the boys name...
How are we all this bright but freezing cold morning?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, it's a beautiful bright day here but really cold! I'm v disappointed that we have no snow! What's it like where you are?


----------



## donna79

No snow very bright and sunny but still bitterly cold especially when that wind gets going Brrrrrrrrrr :cold:


----------



## Waitin4astork

No snow here either- although I'm quite happy about that (not a fan of it when I have to get anywhere!!).
Midwife rang an hour ago :) My appointment with her is 17th December (patience Kim, patience!) and she invited me to attend an early pregnancy group meeting local to me a week on Wednesday, to go through what to expect, dos and don'ts etc. She also said I should expect to get a date for my first scan through the post in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## Toots3495

That's great Kim! Is it starting to feel a bit more real now?:happydance:


----------



## donna79

Ooh that's not that long away you'll have just got your head around everything and then scan followed by xmas busy few months coming for you both there Kim.


----------



## Toots3495

Is your ticker pretty much right Donna cos it's only 4 days till testing:thumbup:. Any temptation to test early?


----------



## donna79

Yup it is and I am going to be very good and wait until Tuesday when the :witch: is due to arrive, feeling strangely calm this month - tried hard not to symptom spot (damn it's bloody difficult not to)


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies - not been on as have been busy cracking the whip with Mr W while we get lots of jobs done around the house!

All well today - feeling very real now that we have seen bubba again and the cysts are not as threatening as they were! We keep reminding each other about the bubba and smiling like big kids.

Glad to hear you are getting things moving with midwives, etc, Donna - I was never invited to any antenatal classes, but discovered they were on, unfortunately I won't make next months one. Hope the time passes quicker for you!

Hope everyone is well.

Oh, and as for snow - we don't have a lot right here, but the gritters are busy trying to keep our road cleared, but are struggling with the main roads and prioritising that - just as well we are not needing to get anywhere - though we haven't had our post and the school bus got stuck! MiL is creating merry hell about it all... Dunno why she bothers!


----------



## Murdhuacha

I'm still none the wiser, I went to the doctor yesterday and my own GP wasn't there, there was a stand in so I told her everything. She done another urine test but once again it showed negative, she sat with me and charted my dates she said it could be possible that I'm just not showing yet but it could also be a possible ectopic pregnancy as I was getting some pain in my lower right side. She booked me in for a private scan this afternoon which I got done and my tubes are clear so it doesn't seem to be that. The sonographer couldn't get a proper view of my uterus though because it's tilted so I was told to go back in a month to have another scan if the tests are still showing negative :wacko:


----------



## windswept

Oh, Murd, that must be really hard to deal with... I don't know how you are coping with the uncertainty of it all - did they take bloods to test for HCG? How are you feeling? Cx


----------



## Murdhuacha

windswept said:


> Oh, Murd, that must be really hard to deal with... I don't know how you are coping with the uncertainty of it all - did they take bloods to test for HCG? How are you feeling? Cx

Yes it's really frustrating.
No she said she'd do that in a month if I was still showing symptoms, well my own GP will do it in a month when I go back. 
I'm still feeling nauseated although its not as bad as it was, I'm still getting dizzy spells and heartburn. I don't know I'm just not sure anymore I feel totally confused about everything.


----------



## inkdchick

AWW Murd i hope you get an answer one way or another really soon , what cd are you now and how long are you cycles normally


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, did everybody have a good weekend? I'm officially freezing and I want to go home and get wrapped up on the sofa, no such luck!


----------



## donna79

Morning all....
Toots I've still not taken off my walking boots from earlier taking LO to school!!!
feet nice and warm the rest is a touch chilly.


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Donna, how are you feeling about it this cycle? Testing day is nearly here!


----------



## donna79

Not sure bout this one. still have the boobs and the sniffles not had the AF pains but saying that I don't always get them so can't really go by that did have one blob of pinky cm last week TMI i apologise but we had a bit of :sex: 
The :witch: should show up late tonight or first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Toots3495

If af doesn't show by tomorrow are you going to test on Wednesday?


----------



## donna79

Yeah I will won't be able to hold out for any longer - this is killing me as it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!
I haven't been so damn busy trying to take my mind off it :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

You've done really well, I don't know how you haven't caved in! Do you normally get any indication that af is on the way or does it just suddenly appear?
Oh and I dtd a couple of times during ovulation but not cos we had to. I'm definately not thinking about symptoms or anything which is a really nice feeling. The relief at not having to drive myself mad every month:haha:


----------



## donna79

Pains 7/8 days before AF the usual cramps and shooting pains but none like that this month, had a few mild cramps and twinges but nothing really I'm sooooooo confused


----------



## Toots3495

Maybe having a more laid back approach has worked!


----------



## donna79

I s'pose I could get a test tonight just incase ,seen as we have had more snow this morning nothing saying I have to use it it's always better to have one ready than be unprepared isn't it ?


----------



## Toots3495

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to get one. Just imagine if af doesn't show but you couldn't get out to get a test cos of the snow, you'd be pulling your hair out:haha:. 
We still haven't had any snow apart from a v light flurry which lasted mins. I've made sure I've filled all my bird feeders up cos they find it difficult this time of year. Have you had a fair bit of snow? I was thinking of going up to dartmoor cos there's been some snow there but I'm not sure my car would make it back:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone this chilly day? It is beautiful outside here, a dusting of snow and all the trees are just white, absolutely gorgeous. Looking very christmassy :happydance: I don't work Mondays so am planning on not going anywhere today, just staying in the warm with cups of :coffee: throughout the day and will do a bit of housework. Plus talking to you ladies of course :haha:

Like you Lou, all my bird feeders are stocked and I am sprinkling some on the ground daily for the wood pigeons and other birds that are too big to stand on the feeders! We have noticed a new visitor coming the past week who is a gorgeous looking bird - a great-spotted woodpecker :thumbup: He's beautiful and is visiting our feeders daily now.

Lou, I see you DTD a couple of times, I was going to ask if you had and if you think you've ovulated now. We :sex: yesterday morning but it's way too early for it to come to anything anyway as I was only CD5 - AF had just about gone. I haven't reset my CBFM, not planning to use it this month, determined to just have a chilling out month and not ttc 'actively' at all. I'm actually really looking forward to having a month off and just enjoying christmas.

Donna, sounds promising for you hun, good luck for this month :thumbup:

x


----------



## donna79

about 5 inches up to now and still snowing.
might pop out at lunch and get one to have on standby.
although this is why i've not caved in and tested before now - not had any to use - if I get one today I might just cave and use it AARRRggggggghhhhhhhh dilemma !!!
might not be the best idea to head for Dartmoor if the poor car would cough and wheeze all the way there.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, a woodpecker is a lovely visitor to get in your garden, v lucky. I love to watch the birds visiting the feeders and I've also hung some fat balls in the tree:thumbup:. 
I'm also quite enjoying having some time off from the stresses of actively ttc, its a nice feeling to not have to beat yourself up symptom spotting! Dtd on demand for days on end was becoming to mechanical in the end. I didn't even bother with opk. I've got my second blood test booked for Friday. Oh still hasn't done his sample but he seems to be working so much I don't know when he'd find the time! Have you booked to see your gp yet so you can get on the waiting list for a referral?


----------



## donna79

Hi Nat :hi:
your plan sounds good to me - feet up, cups of tea... heaven - but stuck at work so I can have the T but no relaxing I'm afraid.


----------



## Nat0619

We've had some of those fat balls before Lou but the magpies seem to pick them off the branches all the time and carry them off :haha: So we've now got a feeder with a seed mixture in, some peanuts in a feeder and some suet in a suet holder. The woodpecker seems to like the suet :thumbup:

We haven't made an appointment yet, plan to after Christmas really, not bothered about doing anything about it this month at all. Is your second blood test the one to check you've ovulated? Does your OH have to take his sample when you go this Friday? x


----------



## Toots3495

Yes it's the second blood test on Friday to check I've ovulated but the lady did say at the hospital that I'm obviously ovulating cos I get a pos opk. I guess they still have to make sure with their own tests. Oh needs to ring the hospital to book a time slot to drop his sample in and he has to then 'collect' his sample at home and drop it to them at the appointed time. Apparently they don't like having more than one sample in the lab at a time so they don't get anything mixed up.


----------



## Nat0619

So they do take a positive OPK as definite ovulation then? As I thought it didn't necessarily prove that you were ov'ing, just that your body was gearing up to try to. I am pretty sure that I do ovulate, as like you generally get positive OPKs (on the CBFM), plus I get the ov signs myself.

x


----------



## donna79

at least they are making postive steps towards getting you the answers that you both want it's just a pain that everything takes so long.


----------



## Toots3495

I assume they like to confirm it themselves with a blood test but she reckoned that if I wasn't ovulating then I'd not get a positive on the opk. It's the bloody clymidia test that causes the hold up, 6 weeks to get the results on that! She said it's possible but highly unlikely we'd be seen again before Christmas. As long as you're pretty sure you ovulate then at least you can prepare for it being something else. Maybe you have a polyp or something minor like what she thinks I've got. At least that's an easy thing to solve, just snip it off! Well I'm hoping her guess was right as I really don't want to have to go down the route of ivf.


----------



## Nat0619

I am mentally trying to prepare myself for worst case scenario at the moment, ie that we will either need IVF or, at worst, to adopt. I'm terrified that there is something so wrong that it will be something unfixable and we won't have any chance of a biological child at all :cry:

Even though I have absolutely no reason whatsoever to think like this. I have no period problems whatsoever, and never have had, so there are no outward signs that there is anything wrong with me. I just think that I would surely have at least conceived once if there was nothing wrong.

I am definitely NTNP this month and will probably continue to do this now until I have had all tests done and know if there is any problem. I can't see the point in stressing ourselves out by ttc and 2ww symptom spotting when we don't know what is going on inside. I'd rather leave it now until we've had either the all clear or any problem sorted x


----------



## Toots3495

The nurse also said that having a regular cycle was also a good sign that all is well. I was panicking before hand cos you just don't know what they'll find once they start testing and probbing around! I must say that even though I'm no closer to knowing for sure what the problem is, I feel so much better for knowing that in the next few months we will know what's going on. Up until now it's been a cycle of ttc, awful 2ww and then bfn or af and like you I've just found it all to much. I must have had every symptom known to man in the last 22 cycles:haha:, just goes to show how your mind plays with you when you want something so badly! I bet once you've see a specialist you'll feel so much more positive and at least you'll know you're taking charge of the situation. I think if we'd been actively ttc this cycle then I'd never get any Xmas shopping done cos I can't seem to focus my mind on anything else during the 2ww:haha:


----------



## donna79

I must admit that I obsessed something awful when we tried 4 years ago . I found that everything else didn't really matter (DH and LO exceptions of course) work, friends , life in general - virtually forced DH into dtd sometimes.
All different this time - nice and chilled out, not expecting much before xmas (best way really)


----------



## Nat0619

I'm glad you feel better and, yes, I think I will too once I see docs. But I just want a month off anything to do with it first. 

It's pretty easy at the moment to be determined to ignore everything but when ov signs start I'll have to work hard to ignore them :wacko:. I'll probably have OH on at me too asking if it's the right time etc, as I think he wants to continue trying this month. I reckon he'll remember roughly when it's due to be too and may well jump on me a bit :haha: I won't reject him if this happens, will just still try to forget about the 2ww bit and plan for AF. At least with not using the CBFM, I will not know for sure anyway when ov happens (although I am usually pretty accurate myself).

I think I will start the new year with a determination to visit docs and get the ball rolling, with the aim of having some answers well before my 37th birthday in June (my god that sounds old :wacko:) x


----------



## Toots3495

The only times we've dtd this cycle is cd9 & 12. It was around my fertile time and I think oh knew that cos he pounced on me, now that is a change!:haha::haha:. I know I won't get all het up about it cos if I've not got pregnant dtd every other day then I'm bloody sure I won't after just two sessions! I think in sones ways he would have liked to keep actively trying although he didn't argue when I said I can't put myself through any more before Christmas. I thought I'd struggle to stick to my guns during ovulation but I surprised myself! 
Have you found that your happier Donna by being more relaxed and not so obsessed?


----------



## donna79

A hell of lot happier and we have decided to take it as it comes this time round , if we happen to get a :bfp: then it's fate and if not then we have a healthy happy little girl who is very much loved and adored by us both.


----------



## Nat0619

I think I'll stick to NTNP this month as I've normally come round to trying again by now (CD6), I usually feel better about things when AF has gone but I don't this month, still feel irritated by it all and determined to forget about it until new year. I think the 2ww symptoms last month were the final straw for me - my body just annoyed me so much that I won't believe any signs any more now.

Donna, if you don't mind me asking, how long did it take you to conceive your little girl? x


----------



## inkdchick

i wish you and your hubby all the best with your tests hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

morning ladies hope you are all well and not too snowed in we only have a light sprinkling here in middlesex but its so so cold xx


----------



## donna79

Nat0619 said:


> I think I'll stick to NTNP this month as I've normally come round to trying again by now (CD6), I usually feel better about things when AF has gone but I don't this month, still feel irritated by it all and determined to forget about it until new year. I think the 2ww symptoms last month were the final straw for me - my body just annoyed me so much that I won't believe any signs any more now.
> 
> Donna, if you don't mind me asking, how long did it take you to conceive your little girl? x

we weren't actually trying I had to come off the pill for health reasons in June and conceived in the September - 3 months,.
didn't find out until December !! Nurse said it may take a few months for periods to return to normal :haha:


----------



## donna79

Good Morning Ladies :hi:
How are we all today?


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies

I'm back! Had a nice weekend with Mr W, working around the house and walking doggies in the snow. We were snowed in right enough, but we were happy! The roads were not fun this morning, but I made it - an hour later than normal! Just as well I love snow!

I am going to try to be constructive this week to make it pass quickly! Then my Daddy (my bestest friend in the whole wide world) is coming to stay this weekend, and then Mr W and I will be going on that long awaited shopping trip to the mainland.

Glad to see I am not the only one who makes sure the birds are happy in this weather - we have lots of feeders, fat balls and big bags of barley for our visitors, although we don't get such exciting birds as you guys! Blackbirds, thrushes, robins, wrens and chaffies, are quite rare - it's mostly twite, rock pipits and starlings - oh, and big fat wood pigeons who like to clear up the barley our wak waks miss! We don't have any trees around us, and our bird table is right on the seashore!

Any news Donna?! Been reading your conversations with interest, and wondering if Sandra's prediction might be right in part for one of my lovely TTC buddies... She was way off the mark with my conception date, but did say she sensed that I, or someone in my 'circle' would have a multiple birth of 2 boys and a girl... Watch out ladies, if IVF is the route you end up going down! How exciting would that be?!

No new pregnancy symptoms - just really enjoying it now all is well - and have given in to the morning sickness and tiredness at 2 pm ish each day, by going for a snooze! A pattern is forming!

Hope we are all well?

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, it's bloody freezing today! I'm disappointed that we've still got no snow but I would imagine that those of you that have masses of it will think I shouldn't be moaning:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Glad you had a nice break with mr w. Did you crack the whip and get lots done?


----------



## Toots3495

Donna are you testing today?:happydance:


----------



## donna79

The weather here has been foul. It snowed heavy yesterday pm and evening and rained a little in the night but then iced over. So now we have a town that passes as an ice skating rink!!!!!!! My feet are cold and I hate walking in snow.
Ahhh rant over with thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## windswept

Yup, got lots done, and Mr W will be doing more while I am staying away tonight (he won't paint when I am in the house!).

But mores to the point - are you testing Donna?!


----------



## donna79

Toots3495 said:


> Donna are you testing today?:happydance:

I have been told that I must test today. DH remarked last night "jesus your boobs are huge"!!!! then asked are you sure you're not pregnant ???


----------



## windswept

Get on with it then!!!


----------



## donna79

I will have to wait while dinner time as I have theatre and clinic running, I'll get round to it this afternoon,


----------



## windswept

Let us know as soon as you do! Best of luck, Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Good luck Donna, we'll be waiting to hear the good news:happydance:
Stina I think you may have another bump bud on the way with any luck:dance:. Are paint fumes harmful if you're pregnant?


----------



## windswept

I think most fumes are dangerous if you are in confined spaces and inhale a lot - Mr W is being over cautious (but it suits me fine as I don't have to do the painting)! I think it's more gloss than emulsion, but he's happy to do it - it would normally be me that does all the painting.

Yeah, another bump buddy would be appreciated - got everything crossed for you Donna! Cx


----------



## donna79

I will , you will be the first ones to know either way I promise.
Some paint fumes are harmful - gloss paint is the worst the chemicals in them nasty.


----------



## windswept

I think you could worry about most fumes - even down to nail polish and hair dye - I think it's important to make sure you have good ventilation and are not around them for long, i.e if I were a painter decorator I'd have quit my job by now!

Looking forward to hearing your news!!!


----------



## windswept

Ladies - this is not a very good photo, but if you can make it out, please meet my bubba...

Either Carra Catherine Margaret or Lachlan John Angus - for now! Name is bound to change - lots!

I should say, bubba is on the bottom of the womb, the big thing in the top is a 'very large' yolk sac - the gyno mentioned the very large a lot, don't know what it means - except that bubba has plenty of food in there!
 



Attached Files:







9 wks.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## donna79

Pleased to meet you baby W, looking nice and cosy in there if I do say so.


----------



## Toots3495

Ahhhhh little baby w. Very pleased to meet you little one. I very much like the name choices Stina:thumbup:. When will there be another scan?


----------



## windswept

23 December... Can't come quick enough - especially now I googled large yolk sac. Google is not good sometimes:(

The two middle names for both are great granny's and great grampa's, though John is in every generation of my Dad's side too. The first name, Carra, is a lovely name we both like, which also happens to be the name of a lovely dog who is no longer with us (my childhood doggy) and Lachie is just a nice but different Scottish name that won't be too common with our very common surname.


----------



## donna79

Leave Google alone it's not good for you.... and like the names there too. I laughed when you said about they may change that's exactly what happen with us the middle name stayed and the first name changed (due to FiL singing daft song) :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I've just googled it myself as well. Don't start worrying! I think google is sometimes not the best thing in the world!


----------



## windswept

Google has really upset me now - was so excited, but now can't help but feel I need to prepare myself for the worst.

Perhaps I should just call my midwife and tell her someone looked at my scan photo and made me worry when they pointed out the dangers of a big yolk sac. Imagine going for the scan on 23 December and discovering no baby... I think I might have a breakdown if that happened.

Stupid google.

Sorry - got myself in a tizz and only have you guys to tell.

Arghhh.

You have to tell the FiL singing story, Donna! Distract me! What is daughter's name?

Cx


----------



## donna79

Right our daughter was originally Lucie-Anna first name Megan middle one. 
About a week before she was due we told everyone the names we had decided upon, then two days before I went in to have her (induced) he began singing " O louisiana won't you marry me etc........" but changed the line to Lucie-Anna. 
Not funny then but laugh about it now.
We couldn't get the song out of our heads and decided to drop the Anna and have ourselves a Lucie Megan instead. Oh and the worst of it was my parent's and sister put an announcement in the paper with the name Lucie-Anna :rofl:


----------



## windswept

Ah ha - I think that's a good reason for us to keep our name to ourselves until bubba arrives!

Do you think two middle names are too many? Mr W is not a fan of middle names at all, but I like them if they are to honour someone special - and who is more special than our Grannys and Grampas?!


----------



## donna79

A very good idea, plus if is wasn't for granny/gramps we would not be here either!!! 
Stina argument won ....


----------



## inkdchick

hi hirls, good luck Donna for this afternoon cant wait to hear the result.
Stina, dont worry too much i had large sacks with both my girls and you can see in my avatar how they turned out and both were normal labours no complications so dont worry :hugs:.
How are you Toots


----------



## inkdchick

forgot to say i have no sore boobs this cycle which i normally have way before now cd21 today and counting down to af


----------



## Toots3495

Donna, when this afternoon are we to expect a result? I get impatient:haha:
Stina, I like the idea of a couple of middle names. Especially as they have a personal meaning to you, grandparents are special people. 
Ink, I'm good thanks. Haven't caught up with you in a while, how are you doing? Feeling good about this cycle?


----------



## inkdchick

i dont know about feeling good about this cycle, but to be honeest i have no sore boobs or nipps and i ache all over ,am tired have a niggly headache, have had lightheaded spells for a few days and this morning i felt a little sick but apart from all of that i feel really well , so i dont know maybe my body is giving me a cycle off ! lol shame i would have loved to have been before my ol birthday but we cant have everything hey !.
Glad you are ok, am looking forward to donna posting later but i may not be able to get on here til tomorrow morning x


----------



## Toots3495

How much longer have you got until af is due? All those feelings could be a really good sign! Are you fairly chilled about everything at the moment and kind of taking it as it comes?


----------



## windswept

Thanks for the reassurance Ink! Your girls are lovely - they look very like you, although I have only seen one photo of you! I hope you have a successful month, I really do...

Toots - did you ever get a psychic reading?

My worry with the middle name thing is if you call bubba one granny's name or one grampa's name, what happens if you don't end up having 2 of each sex, and therefore only honouring one... So I think it's safest to go for both, and they actually go reasonable well - John Angus (very choochter) and Catherine Margaret. Catherine is also my middle name...

As I say, they may well change a thousand times! I have put a chart up in our bedroom with 'names we like' - he has the same space as me, but only used a teeny wee bit, whereas I have filled my bit... The only two names that cross over are Carra & Lachlan... As he has decided that Beth needs to be Bethany, which I am not so keen on.


----------



## Toots3495

I still haven't got around to getting a reading:dohh:, I keep meaning to and then I forget. I dont know how to pay for things via paypal ( techno clutz!) so I have to get oh to do it or show me then I can get my reading done.


----------



## windswept

Donna - we are waiting!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Very impatiently!!!!:haha:


----------



## donna79

:bfp: Holy shit .............


----------



## windswept

WOOP WOOP!!! I am so chuffed for you!!! How are you feeling? Told Mr Donna yet?! Yipee!!!


----------



## windswept

I want to jump around the office, but I can't! Really, really chuffed for you Donna! Bump buddies?! 3 down, 4 to go!


----------



## donna79

A little shaky, Mr will get to find out when I throw the test at him. two nice pink lines one a tad lighter than control line so hopeful.
The ones from years before were quite faint and of course they weren't successful, so here's hoping - one day at a time.
OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## donna79

Stina of course bump buddies


----------



## windswept

Welcome to the rollercoaster ride that is pregnancy! Looking forward to sharing stories...

... Where is Stork, our other 'it fell out' graduate?!


----------



## donna79

Ah ha I have one you so I know exactly what's coming (unfortunatley for me) !!!:haha: 
There are alot of fun bits though.


----------



## Toots3495

Wooooohooooooo! :happydance: well done Donna!! I'm chuffed to bits for you hun:wohoo:
And you've been such a cool, calm and collected customer throughout the whole 2ww! Bet you're right up there on :cloud9:


----------



## Nat0619

OMG Ladies, I've just come on to see the 'It Fell Out' crew has another :bfp: !!

Congratulations Donna :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:

I must admit I am starting to think this thread is lucky! :thumbup: It seems to be gradually getting down all of us at the rate of one every few weeks or so :shrug:

Someone else will have to be next (Toots? Ink?) as I am not trying this month. Anyone due to test around Christmas or just before?? Just thinking this may be when the next success is due :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations donna thats brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Just tried to get a jenny renny reading and the site took all my credit card details and address but then it disappeared and came back with all the info gone:shrug:. Not sure whether to try again. Are my credit card details floating around cyber space:wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

May be best to leave it a bit Lou and check if payment has gone out? You don't want to spend twice (particularly as, as you know, I take these things with a pinch of salt).

How are you today? How many dpo are you now? Feeling any symptoms? x


----------



## Toots3495

I think thats probably for the best Nat. I don't fancy paying twice.
I'm good thanks although I can't seem to get the house warm enough! I'm not looking for symptoms as although we dtd around my fertile time, it was only twice and after cycles where we've dtd every other day,and sometimes more, I wouldn't even begin to think we'd manage it now! I'm concentrating on trying to find xmas pressies which is a challenge in itself:wacko:. I've got a day off work tomorrow which will be nice, don't think I'll go out as its far to cold!
Hows you? How was work today?


----------



## Nat0619

I'm ok, work was ok thanks, got quite a lot done and roads weren't too bad driving to the tram stop. I'm not at work tomorrow and think I will just stay in too, it's too cold out there :cold:. Very christmassy though :happydance: I was planning on going into Birmingham, meeting OH for lunch (he works there) and then doing some xmas shopping. But I may leave that for another time if weather still bad. I do want to get some shopping done though, need to have a look round for ideas as haven't a clue what to get some people (my mom and dad mainly!)

Have you put your xmas decs up yet? We haven't yet but plan to probably this weekend x


----------



## Toots3495

We haven't put our decs up yet. Oh is working the whole of this weekend so we'll probably do it the weekend after. It'd be no fun doing it by myself so I'll wait till he's around.


----------



## Nat0619

I've just been looking on the internet at fertility services by us, in the Midlands. There is a company called MFS (Midland Fertility Services) that either do NHS funded treatment or you can pay private.

I have noticed that they do a 'fertility investigation package' which consists of the following:

- blood tests for me to check for FSH, LH and ovarian reserve
- ultrasound scan of ovaries to check antral follicle count
- Hycosy to check my uterus and tubes
- SA for OH which checks everything such as count, motility, morphology etc

This costs £550 if you pay private. I don't think this is too bad as this just about checks everything really. Obviously we will visit docs first and see if we get a referral for all of this reasonably quickly on the NHS but if waiting lists are too long I may go here and pay myself to get things done quickly. I'm too old to wait around :wacko:

Just feel a bit better knowing there could be this option if waiting lists are huge on NHS.

Anyway, nighty night for now ladies :sleep:

And congratulations again Donna :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

That's actually not to bad nat, at least they check everything and there will be no waiting list to contend with:thumbup:. Unfortunately the nhs is slow although you get there in the end. Definately an option which is good. 
Sleep well and see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Toots3495 said:


> How much longer have you got until af is due? All those feelings could be a really good sign! Are you fairly chilled about everything at the moment and kind of taking it as it comes?

I am cd22 as of today of a 24 to 27 day cycle so not far off and yeah i hadnt realised i was this far into my cycle as havent thought anything about it at all.
Til last night when i went to kitchen to take out baked potatoes out of oven and unwrapped them i started to feel sick, dished it up and sat down to eat and just as i had finished had to run to bathroom and was gagging for about 5 mins. Felt sick when i went to bed and dont feel fantactic this morning either.
Still havent got sore boobs or nipps which is weird for me but am going to have to wait ti after cd27 as its the latest i get af but will let you all know that its a Negative test when and if i do one lol - it always is !.... xxx


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS DONNA :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xx H & H 9 months hun xxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Donna, congratulations!!!!! That's fantastic news! This thread is really working wonders :thumbup:

Sorry for the long absence girls- mum has been up staying with us for a few days, so didn't really have the time to come online. How are we all doing? Nothing much to report here- still scarily symptomless! Cramps seem to be easing off a bit now which I don't know if that's good or bad, although I have been getting quite bad backache for the past few days. Otherwise no nausea, no weird tastes, no weird sense of smell, boobs look relatively normal but feel a touch sore.....this is not helping my positive test paranoia!! :shrug: I keep wondering if I should take another test.....:blush:


----------



## inkdchick

I hope this thread does its magic on me this cycle too, aww hun glad you had a nice few days with your mum and if you are really concerned do another test but i honestly think that you still are there are lots of ladies that dont have any symptoms at all until 8 weeks on how far are you now ?


----------



## windswept

Stork - don't worry! Even now I have days where I really don't have any symptoms. There are loads on first tri saying the same, or that they come and go... If it will reassure you, go do another test, but I'm sure it will say the same thing! I have to admit that when I was symptomless I wished for morning sickness, and when I occassionally get it, I think I was bonkers wishing for it!

When is your next appointment? Have you got a scan date through yet?


----------



## windswept

P.S - Change your signature strip!!! You are having a baby!!!


----------



## donna79

Good Morning all.
Thank you all so much for the last few weeks :hugs:
Mr Donna happy but a little nervous/worried we need to get to the 6 week point for scan then take it from there, so being abit cautious at the minute.
Kim except for the sore boobs (that also have gotten bigger - not that I need extra) I really don't have any other symptoms the odd cramp here and there but nothing, Then again I didn't with our LO.


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls how are you all


----------



## donna79

Hi Ink:hi:
Stunned today , but otherwise fine thanks


----------



## inkdchick

i bet you are i think iw ould be the same to bo honest but so so pleased for you hun its fantastic news xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm only 5+2 (time is going so slow!). The sensible part of my brain tells me that it's probably too early for many symptoms yet. I think I'm just nervous because the symptoms I do have are like pre AF symptoms! I really to just shut up I think lol!!
My appointment with the midwife isn't until 17th Dec and I haven't had anything through about a scan yet. Patience isn't a quality I have much of, but I think I need to learn how to have some now!!


----------



## windswept

Donna - have you worked out your dates? Will you be going private for 6 week scan, or will your doctor make sure it happens for you?


----------



## inkdchick

stork aww bless you you will be fine and then time will hopefully go quickly for you.x
How are you today windswept x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ok, took another test (yeah, I know!)- luckily I still had one CB digi left. Said pregnant 3+ so that is MASSIVELY reassuring :)


----------



## inkdchick

oh thats brilliant hun , now you can relax and just let it flow and enjoy xxx


----------



## donna79

My GP insisted last time that if we did conceive again that we have an early scan as I have already had one ectopic and a late MC so they will monitor me every 2 weeks until 12wks then every month until 26weeks - so if all goes ok baby and me will glow in the dark!!! 
Due 8 August 2011


----------



## inkdchick

thats really good hun but am sure all will be ok good luck xxx


----------



## windswept

I'm afraid that patience is not something I have much of either Stork, but something you really, really need in the first 12 weeks. It is so darn difficult.

I set myself milestones each week - something to look forward to or to work towards. This week I have my Daddy coming to stay and I had booked myself in for a prenatal treatment rather than my usual massage. I get that at lunchtime, and cannot wait! Maybe you should set yourself goals, Stork? At least Christmas prep will keep you occupied to an extent.

I am very excited that I will be announcing a week tomorrow - well, the Christmas cards with the announcement will go out next Thurs, so folk will start getting them on Saturday. And, I have a big party to go to - close friends joint 30th, so can tell people there too!

Ink - I am feeling good today - had a lovely yarn with my SiL last night, really lovely to have someone who doesn't mind talking babies so much and who has the same frustrations/worries/upsets as I do with regards MiL!!! It always turns into a therapy session!


----------



## windswept

That is a fabulous date! I was born 8 August 1981 - cor, that's my 30th birthday!

It will make the time pass much quicker for you, Donna - having reassurance checks every couple of weeks. When will you see your doctor?


----------



## donna79

Going to book appointment for end of week and then it will only be just over a week to having scan. I will ask to be induced again as had problems in last few weeks with LO don't want a repeat of that.


----------



## windswept

If you get induced will it be before due date? Or will you be able to guarantee such a superior birthdate for your bubba?!

You are lucky if you can get scans at short notice - our clinics are fully booked way in advance!


----------



## donna79

we have an EPU unit 20miles away and they are very good, our daughter was a week early , so roughly the same timescale for this one .


----------



## inkdchick

windswept said:


> I'm afraid that patience is not something I have much of either Stork, but something you really, really need in the first 12 weeks. It is so darn difficult.
> 
> I set myself milestones each week - something to look forward to or to work towards. This week I have my Daddy coming to stay and I had booked myself in for a prenatal treatment rather than my usual massage. I get that at lunchtime, and cannot wait! Maybe you should set yourself goals, Stork? At least Christmas prep will keep you occupied to an extent.
> 
> I am very excited that I will be announcing a week tomorrow - well, the Christmas cards with the announcement will go out next Thurs, so folk will start getting them on Saturday. And, I have a big party to go to - close friends joint 30th, so can tell people there too!
> 
> Ink - I am feeling good today - had a lovely yarn with my SiL last night, really lovely to have someone who doesn't mind talking babies so much and who has the same frustrations/worries/upsets as I do with regards MiL!!! It always turns into a therapy session!

LOL its nice to have a good SIL that you can talk to mine lives in Connecticut so its rather expensive but email is the only way and thats not the same. i wish i had someone closer to talk to too but i dont feeling a little nrevous this cycle for some reason but there got to wait til monday to find out x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Glad to hear everyone is well this :cold: day. Do we all have snow? The Midlands has it and it's still snowing a bit. Glad I don't have work today :happydance:

Ink, sounds like it could be promising for you this month - you might be next! :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon girls, hows everybody doing? 
Donna has it sunk in yet?!:happydance:
Spent the first part of the morning with oh which was nice, he didn't have to be in work until 12.30. But he had to leave slightly earlier to go to see his Nanna as she is having problems with her stair lift. When he got there he was having to shout through the letter box to talk to her cos she was stuck uptairs. Poor soul was frightened cos she thought the only way she'd be able to get down was step by step on her bum. Oh mum is having to leave work to go over to her as shes the only one with a key to get in. She really shouldn't be living on her own but refuses to leave her own home which is understandable but I think she's getting to the point where she doesnt have a choice, she keeps falling aswell. Its an awfyl thing to get old isnt it.
This really is such a lucky thread, one by one the BFP are rolling in:happydance:. Ink, I have a feeling you may be next to be bitten by the it fell out BFP!!


----------



## windswept

Poor Granny! It is heartbreaking when they lose their independence, eh?

I agree, this thread is a lucky one! So stick with it girls and we'll all be getting fat together!

I just had my prenatal treatment - which is basically a back and shoulder massage with you resting bump on a bolster pillow one side first, then next and then a facial. She also put lovely cream on my stretchy bits to stop them marking! Was lovely and relaxing!

I could really do without work this afternoon - got a huge list of errands to run and want to go over to my cottage to turn the water off... Be midnight by the time I get home.


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds like youv'e had a well deserved treat. Midnight before you get home! You're going to be exhausted. You must be relying on a reserve tank of energy there girl! Are you turning the water off in case the pipes freeze?


----------



## windswept

Yeah, there have been a few reports of pipes freezing, so best get over and drain the water and turn it off before we have a disaster!

I am not sure where I am going to get the energy - it might be a struggle! At least I drive a camper van, so if worst comes to worst I can fold down the bed and have a snooze!


----------



## Toots3495

Are the roads in a bad way with the snow today?
Its bitterly cold here but we've still got no snow or ice so the roads are fine.


----------



## windswept

We are okay, it's more the ice as the snow has compacted and gotten slippery. It's just that the road I live down is not a priority road for gritting as there are only a few of us down there, and the village my cottage is in is at the foot of a big slippery hill! The snow stopped last night, at about half a foot - which is lots for us, but nothing compared with Perth and Dundee area! They are wading in it up to their thighs!

I love this extreme weather, but do feel sorry for everything living outside - I am going to rescue a poor duck who was abandoned at a freshwater loch which is frozen solid, so he has no food source. I have been feeding him, but he needs the body heat and company of my wak waks!


----------



## donna79

Not really sunk in yet , give it a couple of days and I'm sure shock and madness will have descended. :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Stina, I've been thinking the same today about the poor creatures that are living outside. I've been feeding our feathered friends daily and I wonder how the poor things keep themselves warm, especially at night :nope:

Have seen Woody our woodpecker a couple of times again today, he (or she!) really is beautiful x


----------



## windswept

I love that someone else cares! A lot of the smaller birds really struggle to keep warm - we put up roost boxes for them to help, and half the village pigeons share my ducks house, along with the robin! Its the small ones who die quickest, like the wrens - they need to eat constantly and without enough fuel in their bellies they can't stay warm.

My poor lonely wak wak has lost his two buddies in the bad weather - not sure if they died or if they flew off, but this wee guy really needs someone to take him to warmth and plentiful foods! And that is what I intend to do! 

Super Stina to the rescue!


----------



## Toots3495

oh Stina youre a woman after my own heart! I'm glad there are still good people around that will put themselves out for a creature in need. I worry about how the wildlife cope in extreme conditions, we think we've got it tough!!
It's good to know we're doing our bit girls by at least ensuring our feathered friends have enough to eat.
Stina are your ducks just kept as pets or for eggs?


----------



## windswept

They are pets - very free range pets! They decided that they'd prefer to find their own shelter and just to come to me for food... Although we are in the process of catching them up to keep them inside, as we had an accident with one this year (duckling was caught by an otter), and we want to keep them safe.

We are also worried about their reproduction rate! This year two pairs produced TWENTY FIVE ducklings! Of which, 22 are left - so that would mean hundreds next year! So we'll need to do the opposite of what this thread is trying to do - try not to conceive!


----------



## Toots3495

I wanna come live with you! Loads of ducks as pets, how fantastic!
How do you stop them breeding?


----------



## windswept

Erm... I think we might have to separate the boys from the girls, or maybe interfere with the eggs. At least if they are enclosed we will be able to monitor what is going on - last year we knew they were incubating, but had no clue where or how many! The other thing is if they breed in the enclosure we can tame the ducklings from the start, making them more suitable for passing on to a new owner. But I hate giving animals away - I am firmly of the belief that if I bring an animal into the world it is my responsibility to ensure it has the best quality of life, which made having Spice's litter of pups quite difficult! Thankfully each pup went to a fabulous home and I have regular updates...


----------



## Toots3495

So I guess you can't 'fix' a duck like you can with a cat for example? When we took in our rescue cat with her babies it was really difficult to rehome as I think I was probably being to fussy! I'd never have forgiven myself if the two that went had not gone to good homes but thankfully my brother had one and a very dear friend of my mums had the other and then we kept the two that were left. I'd like to rescue more animals but we haven't really got the space.


----------



## windswept

Mr Windswept's problem is that we do have the space - I'd take more on in an instant!

I'd absolutely love a parrot/macaw, but it would be quite impractical with a clean freak hubby. I'd also take on any dog that needed loving, but 3 is more than enough in the house - Mr W keeps talking about getting a spaniel and a pointer for working the estate and putting them in the kennels, but I would get too involved and move them indoors! One thing is for certain, we'll never have another cat!

I would love a giant house rabbit though! Maybe Baby W will want one when they are old enough to ask?!


----------



## Toots3495

You'll have to make sure you get little one on side then send them to daddy to ask for more pets:haha:.


----------



## inkdchick

:hi: girls how are we all this evening


----------



## Toots3495

Evening ink, I can't get warm! Heating is on full blast but it's making no difference. We've got a cellar which doesn't help keeping the house warm plus oh still hasn't got round to putting all the skirting boards down, it's drafty!
How's things with you? Had a good day?


----------



## inkdchick

aww poor you wrap yourself up in a blanket hun or bring the quilt down xx
ive had a really weird day i havent really felt awake all day and have felt really tired, and so nervous this cycle as i normally at least 8 days beofre af is due have really really sore boobs and nipps but i have nothing and my af is due either in two days or four days ( 24-27) and tonight my boobs have been tingly and what feels like creeping which makes them feel like they are itchy and thats it apart from feeling sick at night time now which started last night with gagging straight after dinner and the lightheaded got me today where i couldnt finish the ironing ( good excuse ha!) but none of that is like me at all and as for not having sore boobs im hoping thats down to taking the soy from cd3-7 at 9pm every night, i wish i knew now but i only have boots tests in and i think that they are too high imu to pick anything up this early as im not 14dpo until 6th dec should i wait that long ?


----------



## Toots3495

I gotta ink it really sounds v promising. The tiredness and sickness are a really good sign aren't they. I'm not going to be surprised if you get a BFP!:happydance:. If I was getting your symptoms I reckon I'd be peeing on a stick right now:haha:. Would it be worth trying the boots test or could you get to the shops to get a different brand?


----------



## brittbrat850

Hello ladies!
It's been a good while since I've been on.
How's everybody been?

I believe this is my month.
AF is scheduled on Dec 10, but I feel like she's going to arrive any minute.
I just feel weird.
Lets hope this is it.

Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## inkdchick

Toots3495 said:


> I gotta ink it really sounds v promising. The tiredness and sickness are a really good sign aren't they. I'm not going to be surprised if you get a BFP!:happydance:. If I was getting your symptoms I reckon I'd be peeing on a stick right now:haha:. Would it be worth trying the boots test or could you get to the shops to get a different brand?

Hiya hun just thought i would update you and thank you for the message back. I did a sneaky test this morning first thing but it was negative so will try again in a few days what i woudl really like to do is get a frer but i cant get one round here so frustrating but hey im cd23 to day so only tomorrow or in a couple of days to wait. Am still feeling sicky, tired, disrtupted sleep, headachy, cramping which seems really low down and mainly really low left at times, boobs feel huge,( but OH hasnt said anything i think he doesnt want to get his hopes up as he has noticed i dont push him away when he touches my boobs), my boobs are not sore anywhere at all - now this is getting me really excited and i know i shouldnt but its a HUGE difference for me as the normal kill me very low back ache , gagging not often but it s there and now needing my bed a 5pm !!!!!. so i will let you know as soon as i do not too keen on the boots ones buts that all i can get when OH isnt about as he doesnt want me testing at all !!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, we've had a little bit of snow:happydance:, only a light covering but it looks so pretty! How's everybody doing?
I'm rooting for you ink, got everything crossed!
Welcome back Britt, glad to hear you've got plenty of pma.


----------



## inkdchick

thank you toots all good so far, although a negative test but will try again when oh at work in a couple of days. we have loads of snow and its still falling very pretty makes mr want to put tree up but not going too as it will be gone in a couple of days i recon.
how is everyone ? xxxx


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies! Had a hectic morning so far - my handbrake froze on this morning, then I went over to my wee cottage (didn't go last night as energy reserves had run out), and discovered the pipes have frozen :( Mr Windswept is there now trying to coax them to defrost without bursting, but I hate to think what mess will be caused if it doesn't work... The whole bay in front of our house was frozen over - it's the sea for goodness sake - it shouldn't freeze! So, it is pretty chilly all in all!

Brittbrat - great that you are so positive, same for you Ink... I'm excited by your symptoms and can't wait for Mr Ink to go to work so you can get testing again!!!

My tummy is getting bigger and bigger and I am down to one top that suitably covers my belly (and that I can wear in this weather). More snow forecast when we are heading to Inverness - and the road through Skye is not the best when it's snowing - I pray that we get to go so I can get more clothes!!!


----------



## inkdchick

aww hun i hope you do get to get some more clothes and that snow stays away til you have shopped and you are nice a warm at home.
Talking of home i hope those pipes do get unfrozen with the least amount of disruption hun xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, my god it must be cold where you are if even sea water is freezing! I saw on the news at lunchtime a place in Scotland is the coldest part of britain at the moment with a crazy temp of about -24! How did mr w get on with the pipes?


----------



## windswept

Yeah, Altnaharra - you wouldn't want to live there! I thought our minus 12 was bad enough! This reminds me of my times in Iceland...

Mr W couldn't get it defrosted, so he's switched the water off and drained what he could to minimise the damage, but I'm not convinced it won't be wet when we get over there next... 

How are we today Ladies? I am excited about Daddy coming to stay tomorrow! I love my Daddy.


----------



## Toots3495

I hope there's not going to be to much damage done, with any luck he's done enough to stop any probs. How long is your dad staying for?


----------



## windswept

He'll be here from Friday evening until first thing Monday morning, we're all getting the ferry together... Not long, but it'll be so nice to see him. Also, he won't have his girlf and Mr W is out most of the weekend, so we can do 'daddy-daughter' stuff - we share a lot of interests and never get a chance to do them!

Have you got any plans this weekend?


----------



## brittbrat850

Hey ladies. Today's been good. I thought AF had arrived today. But she still hasn't shown her witchy face. :)

Windswept: I hope you can go get more clothes, lol! That's good that you'll get to spend some daddy-daughter time with your dad. I wish I was closer with my dad.

Toots: I wish it snowed here. The last time it snowed here was in 1989. I've always wanted a white Christmas. Guess I'll have to get out of FL for that, lol.

Inkd: I don't think I've ever talked to you. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## inkdchick

hiya hun no we havent chatted but glad to meet you me and OH have been trying for 3 and a bit years and today should haver been af day but no show as yet too. I am 43 (44 28th of this month) and OH is 46 we are ttc our first but my third and have had no help from any of hte authroities that could help so we have been out on our own and this is the third cycle of soy isoflavones and this time things are a lot different so really hoping..
I had a really weird discharge last night it was sort of like - how to put this - ummm - it was like a thick white /creamy coloured sticky snotty stringy discharge and now its back to a lotiony white cm weird and dont know what that was .
How about you anything weird going on


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody doing?
Ink, no af that's fantastic!! When are you going to test?:happydance:


----------



## donna79

morning all :hi:
how are we ?
Ink sounds promising


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Donna, how are you feeling? What did oh make of the good news?!
I'm absolutely freezing!


----------



## donna79

Not feeling too bad considering. Oh is being cautious until we have seen the doctor for my blood results this afternoon , then it's a waiting game until the 13th December for my scan, then we'll either be very happy or very sad.
But what will be will be


----------



## Toots3495

We'll have less of that negativity young lady! Everything will be fabulous and you'll have a little bundle of joy in 9 months:happydance:
I've got my blood test at lunchtime, I'll be glad to get the results back in the new year. I hate being in limbo!


----------



## Toots3495

You should update your sig strip!


----------



## donna79

Once I have today out of the way and the doc has given me the news, then I might change it .


----------



## Toots3495

Good for the appointment Hun


----------



## windswept

Donna - when is your appointment? Let us know how you get on. I'd like to see a bit more positivity!!

Hope everyone is smiling today? Lots of exciting plans for the weekend?

We have no more snow :( It thawed last night during yet another gale. But the good news is that the thaw has put the rivers in spate, and the salmon are busy spawning - so will be a lovely thing for Dad and I to watch (and photograph) as the rivers will be crystal clear. Yes, I love the simple things in life!


----------



## windswept

A pretty picture you might enjoy!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-11901718


----------



## donna79

Wow. Very cool 
I am positive but don't want to get my hopes up too much yet. I have LO to think of and I don't want her to see me upset if things don't go the way we want them to.
Cautiously optimistic......


----------



## Toots3495

That's a brilliant image Stina. Our little bit of snow has gone now:cry:, wasn't even enough to build a snowman!
Had my blood taken so now it's a waiting game. I've not got much on this weekend, oh is working again so I'll just potter about at home. Maybe I'll do some baking. Hope you have a fab time with your dad.


----------



## donna79

Not good news ladies .
Hcg level @ 96, Gp said weak reading, due to previous ectopics being admitted.
Not looking very hopeful :cry:


----------



## DressageDiva

windswept said:


> A pretty picture you might enjoy!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-11901718

God its crazy isnt it! We have 21inches in Kent! neither hubby or I are working, and we cant even have :sex: cos of :af: :nope:


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Donna I'm so sorry:hugs:. What will happen when youre admitted, are you just monitored? Are you going in later today? :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Have to be there at 5 and bring overnight bag. taken more bloods results should be there for me arriving then it's a case of waiting until sunday to do more. The hcg has to double every 48 hours for a successful pregnancy to continue.
At 4+3 it should be in the 100's not this low.


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be thinking of you Donna. I hope everything is ok:kiss::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

i hope everything is ok donna,thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Oh God, I hope everything goes okay Donna. So sorry... Keep us posted, we are all thinking of you and hoping and praying for everything to be okay for you.

Lots of love and best wishes, Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Donna, so sorry to hear you have to go in for tests, sending you lots of :hugs: and I hope all will be OK.

Ink, sounds promising for you :thumbup:

Lou, how are you feeling now this month as you're well into the 2ww aren't you? Can't believe how long you have to wait for those blood tests. Is that standard for how long everyone has to wait for those test results?

Stina, hope you have a lovely weekend with your daddy.

OH and I are going to a Classical Spectacular in Birmingham tomorrow night, it's a show of classical music with fireworks at the end (it's indoor though so must be indoor fireworks!) I bought it for OH for his birthday in August as he likes classical music.

I'm still just totally chilling about things this month, just looking forward to Christmas and not worrying about ttc at all. I had to sit and work out earlier what day of my cycle I'm on, I'd lost track which is the first time in a long time I've done that :haha: I'm CD10. No signs of ov yet, all very quiet, but it's a bit early for me yet, I would expect ov signs to start up around middle of next week.

:kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks Nat still no sign of af so am we will see how long she takes to arrive.
Donna good luck with the tests hun xx :hugs:
Nat its good to be chilled out thats how we have been for two months now and we are still waiting to find out so it may work for you too , good luck hun xxx


----------



## mamadonna

any news yet on donna,thinking of you and hoping all is ok xx


----------



## donna79

Should be allowed to come home later today, had test after test and none the wiser blood results should be in later this afternoon and have scan booked for next Tuesday (unless they change it) so we shall see having no pain or bleeding but still can't rule out another ectopic.
Speak to you all soon and thank you all for the kind words :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls. How are we all doing? Good weekend?

Donna- I hope everything is going ok for you. Keeping everything crossed :hugs:

Ink- still sounding promising :)

I've been ok- getting a bit tired. Had a teeny bit of brown blood in my cm yesterday morning which sent me hysterical :blush: Touch wood, had nothing since then. Had a date through for the scan- 18th January, which just feels like an age away. This is where I have to remember the patience part....


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, hope everybody had a good weekend. 
Donna, how are you feeling? Any news?
Kim, The scan date will soon roll round, at least it's something nice to look forward to after Xmas. 
Stina, did you have a nice time with your dad?
Nat, I'm in the 2ww but I'm not looking for symptoms or remotely convinced I'm getting anywhere this month. In fact if it wasn't for my ticker I wouldn't know where I was dpo wise!
Ink, have you tested yet?
Mamadonna, how are you doing?
I hope I haven't forgotton anybody!


----------



## mamadonna

morning toots,i'm ok just getting over a horrible cold.
just gone in2 the ttw(i think)
hope you are well when will you be testing?


----------



## Toots3495

Oh and I are ntnp until we get our results back from the hospital so haven't really made any effort to conceive this month so I'm expecting af. Are you feeling positive this cycle?


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not sure toots,we defo covered all fertile days but dont wanna build my hopes up after what happened in oct


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Donna, sending you :hugs: and hope that the result of any tests is that everything is absolutely fine :thumbup: Keep us posted.

Ink, any sign of AF or a :bfp: yet?

Lou, I'm with you, I am still totally chilled this month, really enjoying it actually. No signs of ov yet anyway (CD13 today) but it must be getting close. I'm not using the CBFM so have no idea if I've hit 'high' fertility or anything yet. We've only :sex: twice this cycle yet, just when we wanted to, which were CD5 and CD11.

Everyone looking forward to Christmas? It's very pretty and white in the West Midlands today :happydance: x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, it sure is a nice feeling to be relaxed and not be stressing about symptoms etc! Haven't even started Christmas shopping yet so I need to get organised! It's freezing here but no snow just loads of frost on everything. 
Oh asked me what I want for Xmas but I've still got no idea! Do you what you want?


----------



## Nat0619

Well girls, I WAS chilled and not worrying. Until I just met a good friend of mine for lunch and she announced she's 9 weeks pregnant :cry: This is one of my two friends who I knew were trying for their second babies and I admit I expected the news. But it still felt like a stab in my heart :nope: I'm obviously delighted for her and she never asked me how I was getting on (she knows I'm ttc) and didn't go on and on about her pregnancy. But she only started trying about August, got pregnant the first month but had a mc, then conceived immediately again following the mc. How bloomin fertile are all my friends?? :growlmad:

Sorry rant over but I got home and ended up having a bit of a :cry: I'm just so fed up of my stupid, useless body that can't do what other women seem to find so easy :nope: I am even more convinced now that there has to be something wrong with either me or OH - and I'm dreading finding out what it is :wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs: oh nat don't let it upset you Hun. This ttc business is totally crap but we must rise above it. I'm frightened to get our results back but I think it's better to know than live in limbo. Sending you lots of :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Nat0619

Yes I know it's better to know and I do plan to find out as early as possible in the new year. If our doc takes too long to get tests moving, I mentioned that £550 fertility package that I've seen at the Midlands Fertility Clinic to OH and I have said I will pay for that if it gets all our tests done quickly. I'm 36 and don't have the time to waste on tests taking several months/years etc. My plan is to have all tests and results by my birthday next June so we know what we are dealing with.

Oh well, going to try to forget about my 'super-fertile' friends now and do a bit of cleaning and then start to get some xmas decorations out - think we are putting the tree up tonight :thumbup:

Thanks for the kind words and :hugs: hun. I'd go mad if I didn't have you girls on here you know :wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm the same nat, it's great having you like minded girls to chat to. Enjoy putting the decs up, maybe even treat yourself to a glass of vino! :kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, how's everybody doing today?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :hi:

I'm ok, still bit fed up after my friend's announcement yesterday. Am I being selfish in thinking it's my turn?? She already has one and pretty much all of the rest of my friends have at least one child. This ttc is changing me into a bitter, jealous cow :dohh:

I've had a bit of EWCM this afternoon and a few ov pains so that time of the month is now rearing it's head. Still determined to ignore it though as I will definitely be due AF Christmas week :wacko: Reckon I'll ov within next few days.

How are you doing? What dpo are you now? x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, ttc certainly does turn us into bitter people at times but it's understandable when you're trying so hard and getting nowhere. Keep your chin up Hun and just look forward to Christmas and also to getting your tests done in the new year. What does your oh think about going to the private clinic to speed things up? 
Af is due on Friday and is most definately going to arrive. I've started spotting today but that's a massive improvement compared to the last few months where I was spotting for the entire 2ww! Oh and I have only dtd twice this entire cycle:blush:, but he is working long hours so I'll cut him a bit of slack:haha:. I think he is probably glad of the break after really having to go for it the last couple of years! Have you put your decs up yet? Our niece is coming to stay at the weekend so we'll do ours then with her.
How's everybody else? 
Donna any news Hun?


----------



## windswept

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is well? I'm back - all shopped out, happy to be back on my rock!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how is everybody today?


----------



## windswept

Morning!

All is well up here. And with you?

We are thawing out now - back to west coast rain and wind!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, it's a dry day here but so cold! I think I'm going to have to invest in some thermal undies! Af arrived a day early so my stomach is killing me and I'm feeling crappy. Oh is taking his sample into the lab on Monday, well actually he is driving me over so I can take it into the lab. Don't know what he has got to be embarrassed about! It has to be kept warm so they suggested I put it under my arm or in my cleavage:haha:


----------



## windswept

Sorry to hear the witch arrived - but glad you didn't have the tortuous 2ww you normally have! Tee hee - your boobies will keep his spermies warm! That's how I revived a newborn kitten who had been abandoned by it's Mummy - stuck it in my sports bra and it warmed up nicely! How long will you have to wait for his results?

Well, I have a surprise scan today! I had my 12 week one booked for today, but when I had my last one they said they'd cancel this one and book me in for 23rd - I never heard anything, so called last night to check and they confirmed I still have my booking today and should keep it. So, am having the scared excited scared mixed emotions things going on, but it makes sense to have it today before we announce tomorrow! 

Needless to say I have been analysing my symptoms! Not been to the toilet through the night for the past 2 nights - which is the first time since before finding out I was pregnant... But, I do have nausea a lot and headaches and heartburn - and my nipples constantly feel like someone has attached some crocodile clips to them!

Have we heard from Donna? Been thinking of her... And has Ink tested?

I've lost touch!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

That's exciting you get to see bubba again:baby:. Do you think you'll have to go on the 23rd aswell? 
I found a thread from ink saying af had arrived and she was giving up and won't be back on here anymore. I sent her a pm and she replied this morning saying she'd had enough. Such a shame for her but I can see where she's coming from, it just gets heartbreaking in the end. 
I've been asking after Donna but she hasn't been on here so I don't know how she's doing, I hope her and bubba are ok.


----------



## windswept

I am really excited to see her again! But so nervous that something might be wrong... Did I mention the large yolk sac thing??? Keep worrying about that, then about the cysts. But if all is well then I will be one happy girl!

If I get the chance to go on 23rd I will jump at it! But not sure - I think it is a different consultant today, so my own one may wish to see the cysts again to see how everything is going... 

Poor Ink - that is such a shame. We'll miss her. I hope Donna comes on soon to let us know how things are, it's hard not to think the worst when there is no news. Poor soul.

This thread really is full of highs and lows... Lets hope it all works out for all of us in the end.


----------



## Toots3495

You did mention the large yok sack but I hope you're not worrying yourself to much over it. This pregnancy is certainly keeping you on your toes! Hopefully after today's scan you'll be able to sit back and enjoy without all sorts of extras to worry about. Will there be a new pic today? What time is the scan?


----------



## windswept

I am going to make sure there is a new picture - hopefully a good one! It's at 3.30 pm and it can't come quick enough!

Yeah - highs and lows! There have been plenty of things to worry about... But as you say, if all is well, after today I should be able to relax!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hiya girls. Hope we're all doing ok today :)
Really sorry to hear about Inkd- I can understand how it got too much for her. I hope she'll be ok. Also hope Donna is alright too....
Stina- how exciting that you get to have another scan today :) I bet 3.30pm can't come soon enough! I'm still on the fence about whether I should get a private 8 week scan done. It's a bit awkward as it all falls around Christmas and New Year.
Toots- that mental image with your boobs is going to make me smile all day long! Sorry about AF but you seem to have a really calm outlook on it. Well done you!
Nat- are you feeling any better after your friend's announcement? It must have felt like a kick in the stomach for you :(

I had a pretty positive day yesterday. Went to the Early Start meeting at the local children's centre. It was really reassuring getting to talk to a midwife, and meet 5 other women there and talking through our symptoms, fears etc. I still haven't had many symptoms yet, apart from feeling tired and a touch of heartburn. I was reassured that it's normal and I should just enjoy it! One poor girl there ended up in hospital with dehydration and low blood pressure because she was being sick so much. I felt a bit if a cow, moaning about my lack of symptoms then!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Kim, I'm not sure I've got an ample enough bosom to keep a pot of sperm warm but I'll do my best:haha:. 
Glad to hear you're doing well. I've read that morning sickness can cause some ladies to get dehydrated etc, it must be awful to suffer like that! Is it expensive for a private scan?


----------



## windswept

Hey Kim

I say go for it if you can afford it! It is so nice to see that all is well in there! Glad to hear you had a good experience yesterday - isn't it funny how different people have different symptoms (on different days) during pregnancy? There really are no rules! Glad also to see your ticker!


Only an hour and a half to go - but it feels like a long wait!

For some reason the scared feeling is taking over!

Toots - your armpit is toasty and warm too - but I think the sperm might be happier in your bosom! It might show happier in the results if you put it there!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

I assume I've got to keep it there from the moment it's potted up?! It's booked to be in the lab for 8.30am and can only be in the pot for up to an hour so I guess I'll be wandering round with it close to me for a while before heading off to it's destination:haha:. I don't know how long it takes to be analysed, anybody have any idea? I'd at least like his results back before Xmas cos mine are taking forever!


----------



## windswept

I hope they come back soon - perhaps post on the forum to ask - there seem to be lots of folk having them done...


----------



## donna79

Hello, :hi:
I'm back and we are still here for the moment............


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Donna, lovely to see you back with us! What's been happening?


----------



## windswept

Tell all! What is happening?

How was the scan?

Been thinking of you!


----------



## donna79

Released from hospital on Tuesday pm no pain or bleeding hcg levels done on Monday morning read 421 from 96 on Thursday.
Had bloods done again today and they are 1121 ok for 5+3 progesterone level low to mid range, can't have scan at minute as have a bladder infection, on anitbiotics and have another appointment on Saturday for repeat bloods.
Thank you all for your support it means a great deal :hugs:


----------



## windswept

That all sounds really promising! I had everything crossed that you'd be okay. Looks like they are taking care of you, so that must be reassuring.

Sooo soooo glad to hear everything is much rosier than it had been. I had a urine infection at that stage too - they seem pretty common. Hope it clears up soon and you get your scan to put your mind at rest once and for all!

Best of wishes, C & bump x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so glad thinks are sounding good Donna. With any luck the antibiotics will kick in and get rid of the infection. How are you feeling? I would imagine it's all been very draining.


----------



## donna79

Taking each day as they come, getting one step closer day by day.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just been catching up on the thread! :haha: Was down in Oxford all day yesterday visiting one of my friends and then OH and I spent all evening putting the tree and xmas decs up. Our lounge is very festive now :happydance:

Kim and Donna, so glad to hear all is going well with you both :thumbup: 

Kim, I am feeling a bit better now thank you after my friend's announcement. I have heard that one of my other friends (who is a close friend of my pal in Oxford) is currently going through IVF. She is married to a guy a lot older than her who already has 2 grown up children but she has none. He had a VR but it hasn't worked so IVF is their only option of a child together. They can't get it free either as he already has kids so have had to save up and pay for it. So I guess I know someone at the other end of the spectrum to my other friends who find it so easy. I really hope it works for them. 

Stina, how did the scan go? All good I hope?

Lou, sorry to hear the :witch: got you :nope: At least before she comes around again now you should have some results and know a bit more where you stand. I have no idea how long SA results take to come back, hopefully they won't take long. Make sure you keep those :spermy: nice and warm :haha:

I saw the message from Ink too, I replied and said I would message her at some point to check in on how she's doing. It's such a shame but I can completely understand her thinking and she did, after all, say she was going to give up if it hadn't happened by her birthday so she is sticking to what she had said. I did say to her that, as she has had a few MCs, she can obviously conceive and maybe, just maybe, it will still happen for her one day.

:kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Evening Nat, thats a horrible situation for your friend to be in. Ivf is so expensive and I would imagine very tough to go through. At least it brings home the fact that you're not alone and not everybody gets pregnant just by being in the same room as a penis:haha: although it sure feels like it sometimes!:haha: 
We're doing our decs on saturday, our niece is staying all weekend which will be nice. Apart from the obvious, what do you want for christmas?


----------



## Nat0619

Aww, that will be nice, putting your decs up when you have your niece there. How old is she?

I don't really want too much for xmas, I've low on perfumes (I've got a few favourites and have run out of them all). Other than that a new pair of boots and maybe some clothes (although I feel really fat at the moment so think I'd rather lose some weight in the new year and then get some clothes :haha:) What about you? x


----------



## Nat0619

PS: :rofl: to the 'same room as a penis' comment! Just told OH :haha:


----------



## windswept

It's official! We are having a baby - a wriggly little baby! She looked so snug and cosy in there, but is making the most of having plenty of room to do somersaults in. I'll try to scan photo to share with you tomorrow...

We are over the moon. We are head over heels in love with bubba already! 

Catch up properly tomorrow... Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Stina that's fantastic! Can't wait to see the new pic. Has she grown noticeably since the last scan?:happydance:
Nat, our niece is 11. She's brilliant fun with a great sense of humour so were really looking forward to having her stay. For Xmas I'm pretty much the same as you, I've run out of all my fav perfumes and I need some new clothes!


----------



## Nat0619

Stina, fantastic news!! :happydance: I bet it's amazing to see isn't it?

Is your bump growing? x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, it's Friday!:happydance:
I'm browsing the net desperately looking for inspiration for gifts and I'm getting nowhere:dohh:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Ladies

I can't believe how different she is from two weeks ago - proper little profile, lips, eyes, mouth opening and closing, hand waving and legs kicking out (they were right up at her chest most of the time, hence no proper dating measurement taken, but they predict 12+4). It was just incredible! She was very mobile, and when the doctor shoogled the scan probe thingy, she responded with a kick or a punch! Soon I'll be able to feel those movements.

I am huge - will have to try to get a photo up - but my phone won't email it to my pc :( I have my maternity outfit on today to 'tell people' but there's no-one in the sodding office! Humph!

I posted 'Cristina M**ris*n is full of life' on facebook last night and folk got it straight away! It was so exciting - lots and lots of well wishers.

I am so sorry to be on such a high when you guys will be desperate to feel this way, but hope I'm not being too insensitive?

I just can't hide how happy I am! Mr Windswept cried! He's over the moon too.

Cx


----------



## donna79

No need to hide it, your not being insensitive your just happy we can all undertand that.
Plus we are all sharing the journey with you he/she is our wee one too( we just have all the good bits none of this ms and big belly lark :haha:)


----------



## Toots3495

It's not insensitive at all, of course you're going to be excited:happydance:. I'm looking forward to seeing the new pic:baby:. How sweet that mr w cried! It'll be amazing when you actually start to feel the movements.


----------



## windswept

I love you ladies!

We are all in it together - the highs and the lows, remember! 

Will tell the admin girls at tea break, and hopefully one of them will be okay about scanning the picture for me.


----------



## windswept

Here she is!

The top picture shows her facing us - can see the eyes and mouth and her hand is waving. Second one is more of her profile. 

Her knees are up at her chest.

She looks more like a boy the more I look at it though... Hmmm!
 



Attached Files:







Cristina Junior2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 13









Cristina Junior.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Toots3495

Wow they are really good pics:baby: A pic of the bump next!:thumbup:
Have you managed to tell many people at work yet?


----------



## windswept

There were three ladies in admin and one man, so told them - it was lovely - they had lots to say about it (all being parents) so tea break dragged on. And, I finally managed to take off my North Face body warmer that has been hiding my bump for the past few weeks!

Feels good!


----------



## Nat0619

Aww fab pics Stina :happydance: How cute! It will be amazing when you feel her kick (or him!)

Well last night I may have slightly mucked up my 'I'm not trying this month' thing :wacko: We :sex: last night and I'd had EWCM for 3 days and had most ov pains last night and it's all gone quiet today so reckon we DTD on the very day :dohh: This now means I am going to be slightly wondering although I doubt it will come to anything as we've only BD'd once during the fertile time and it hasn't worked before when we've done it more than that! Part of me is glad we did and that we may have a slight chance but another part of me wishes we hadn't so I was definite I'm out this month and definitely expect AF :dohh::dohh::dohh:

One thing I definitely won't be doing though is symptom spotting. I've had so many different things that I know I won't get caught up in that x


----------



## Fiorucci88

Nat0619 said:


> Aww fab pics Stina :happydance: How cute! It will be amazing when you feel her kick (or him!)
> 
> Well last night I may have slightly mucked up my 'I'm not trying this month' thing :wacko: We :sex: last night and I'd had EWCM for 3 days and had most ov pains last night and it's all gone quiet today so reckon we DTD on the very day :dohh: This now means I am going to be slightly wondering although I doubt it will come to anything as we've only BD'd once during the fertile time and it hasn't worked before when we've done it more than that! Part of me is glad we did and that we may have a slight chance but another part of me wishes we hadn't so I was definite I'm out this month and definitely expect AF :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> One thing I definitely won't be doing though is symptom spotting. I've had so many different things that I know I won't get caught up in that x

I wouldn't count yourself out at all!!! My friend recently got pregnant by only BD'ing ONCE the whole month and only 3 days after AF had gone away. She never thought it possible, but low and behold!! Anything is possible!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, hope you're all having a good weekend. We've had a great time with our niece although her dog had to be put down on Thursday night. She was extremely mature about it which is more than can be said about me! I put her to bed on Friday night and went up 10 mins later to check she was ok and I found her at the bedroom window saying goodnight to Alfie (her dog), it was so touching and it took all I had to keep it together until I got back downstairs and burst into tears! We went to look for Xmas decs on Saturday and she found a Santa with Alfie written on it and of course I was off again!! She is just so gentle and so wonderful! I'm a soppy old cow aren't I!


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: 4 toots


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks mamadonna. You're new avatar is cute!


----------



## mamadonna

thank you they are my 2 king charles's gypsy and charlie


----------



## windswept

Mama - the back dog looks like she/he has major character/attitude! Just as well I like that in a dog, as I have one little madam who has the attitude of 4 dogs!

Hope we are all well today? I am just about to head off for a few days to a meeting on a different island. The weather here is lovely just now, but Metcheck is promising snow pretty much non stop from Thursday until at least Boxing Day... Hoping and praying we get away after Christmas. 

I am feeling fabulous just now - so glad the secret is out - everyone has been wonderful and I can't help but chuckle when people say 'well done'... For being naughty!

Catch up with you all Thurs/Fri. Cx


----------



## windswept

Toots3495 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all having a good weekend. We've had a great time with our niece although her dog had to be put down on Thursday night. She was extremely mature about it which is more than can be said about me! I put her to bed on Friday night and went up 10 mins later to check she was ok and I found her at the bedroom window saying goodnight to Alfie (her dog), it was so touching and it took all I had to keep it together until I got back downstairs and burst into tears! We went to look for Xmas decs on Saturday and she found a Santa with Alfie written on it and of course I was off again!! She is just so gentle and so wonderful! I'm a soppy old cow aren't I!

You soppy git! But, hey, I'd be exactly the same - I can't think of our lovely dogs who have passed on without tears starting! And, I am going to be a total wreck when any of this lot go - they are just such a HUGE part of your life and take up a whole heap of your heart.

I have them all at my feet just now - Spice following my every move because there is a suitcase in the room and she hates me going without her, Whisp happily chewing a chew and Sula in a huff because Whisp has her bone and I am about to leave them! They are all proper little madams, but I love them to bits!


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Mama - the back dog looks like she/he has major character/attitude! Just as well I like that in a dog, as I have one little madam who has the attitude of 4 dogs!
> 
> Hope we are all well today? I am just about to head off for a few days to a meeting on a different island. The weather here is lovely just now, but Metcheck is promising snow pretty much non stop from Thursday until at least Boxing Day... Hoping and praying we get away after Christmas.
> 
> I am feeling fabulous just now - so glad the secret is out - everyone has been wonderful and I can't help but chuckle when people say 'well done'... For being naughty!
> 
> Catch up with you all Thurs/Fri. Cx

he's a character for sure,but i love him he's definately a mammies boy


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope we are all well today? Everyone ready for Christmas?

I'm off to meet a friend for lunch in a bit. We shared an office at work and were made redundant at the same time. Haven't seen her for a good few months so going to be great to catch up.

OH is poorly, he's coming home from work at lunchtime as he's burning up and feeling rotten :nope: He's not been right since he had the flu jab a few weeks ago, he's had a cough since it and now seems to be coming in our fluey. I swear its the jab!

Stina, enjoy your few days. Catch up later in the week :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

I've just noticed my incorrect wording - 'coming in our fluey' :haha:

I mean 'coming out all fluey'!


----------



## pookied

toots3495 said:


> hey nat, let's buddy up and see if we can get that :bfp:, maybe we'll bring each other some luck! I certainly need it, onto 19th cycle ttc. How about you? I always try to pee beforehand so i don't have to get up! Hopefully the ladies are right and they got where they needed to go before it came out.


this happens 2 me aswell :(


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, dropped oh sample into the lab at 8.30 this morning. Had the pot tucked into my bosom!:haha:. The lady said the results will be back by the end of the week. 
Enjoy your few days away Stina, I hope the snow stays away for you!


----------



## Nat0619

Good news about those results Lou, end of the week isn't long to wait at least :thumbup:

Is your OH nervous at all about results? x


----------



## Toots3495

He is nervous nat. We both think it may come back with a problem as the job he does involves him sitting down for long periods which of course is not great for sperm!


----------



## Nat0619

To be fair though don't a lot of jobs involve sitting for long periods? My OH is office based so pretty much sat at a desk all day. But this is the case for all the guys he works with too, most of whom have children. Is your OH office based?

I'm starting to get a bit more nervous about the thought of a docs visit now as it's getting closer to new year :wacko: Just nervous about actually having the tests done (ie being poked and prodded :haha:) and also what the results may be.


----------



## Toots3495

My oh works in a factory that makes blades for aeroplane engines, he sits down all hand polishing the blades. There are lots of chemicals and metal fragments in the air and you just don't know how they affect the system. I researched adoption today just to have another option if the worst happens and we can't have children, it can take up to 10 years to adopt a baby! I wish we'd started ttc in our 20's but the time was never right, I guess you just have to cope with the hand you've been dealt.
Don't worry about going to the docs Hun, at least you'll not be in limbo cos you'll know exactly what's going on and know what you're options are. Remember I'm you're guinea pig:haha:


----------



## Beaney192

So glad I have read this post has this happens to me to and didnt no if it was normal, I try to lay down for as long as possible but the naughty :spermy: dont want to han around! :dohh:


----------



## inkdchick

hey girls, well i havent taken soy this cycle as i was , was going to give up but OH has talked me into another 3-6 months of ttc so not sure what will happen so im only going to take pregnacare and of course my asprin cos they wont let me stop taking it ole heart still playing up a bit but they say it wont hurt ttc so and apparantly the asprin will help and fresh royal jelly and honey bee pollen and give it a whirl instead OH recons the honey stuff is fantastic for conceiving so am humouring him really bless him.
How is everyone , anymore BFP for the fell out crew since ive been away


----------



## Toots3495

Woooohoooo inks back:wohoo:. I'm so pleased to see you Hun! I've read that honey is great for helping ttc so eat it by the bucket load:haha:. Did you have a good b'day?


----------



## inkdchick

its not til the 28th dec hun 3 days after xmas day.... not looking forward to it and OH keep saying give it another 6 months :shrug: i dont know if i could handle another cycle like this last one im still recovering from it and not taking soy anymore as it has really buggered me up coming off it i feel really weird and so tired all the time so am taking extra iron to compensate. But on the upside im having the odd :wine: and the odd sneaky cigarette as i have needed this in a big way sorry to say but at the worst i only get to have 5 a day as he dont know and its something that has gotten me throught this last 12 days but will be giving it up again ont he 27th as we are off to rome again on the 29th dec until the 11th jan, unfortuately his best mates wife has just given birth so we will be going over to see them dont know how i will feel then but will have to put on a brave face i feel so sorry for my OH as they had a competition between them as to who would be a dad first and its not been easy on him he has been really quiet and bit off with me since the m/c but is now a little better


----------



## mamadonna

welcome back ink :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks donna how are you x


----------



## Toots3495

Did he find the m/c v hard to deal with Hun? Men handle things v different to us girls. I'm proud of you for sticking with it and you so deserve a bfp! Stick with us and we'll get each other through it:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you and yes i think he did and took it out on me but keeping his distance for about a week no cuddles no talking nothing so i cornered him and had it out with him and we are getting there now its a lot easier and thank you i will do my best xxx


----------



## mamadonna

inkdchick said:


> thanks donna how are you x

i'm ok thank you just heading towards the end of the tww


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you does it look good for you atm


----------



## Toots3495

How are you feeling this cycle mamadonna?


----------



## mamadonna

not sure,not wanting to build my hopes up so not looking too much in2 things,trying to concentrate on xmas so it takes my mind of it,but i suppose if af shows this weekend i can relax and enjoy the festivities,the get back to it in the new yr,(ovulation will be due new yrs day)


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless my next period is due on my birthday :(, so wont be doing too much to be honest and am in Rome so it will be a very quiet new year celebration to be honest as they dont really do much over there for either christmas or new year. But to be honest we are not really trying now just letting it happen if its going to so i dont know when im due to ovulate jsut know when my next period is due and will jsut concentrate on the period dates as its so much less stress , but i wish you all the best hun and will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

thank you ink,i wish you the best of luck also x


----------



## inkdchick

thank you but please dont consider yourself out until af shows and i really hope that it doesnt show and that i come back from Rome seeing you with a BFP sign on your posts hun xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

:kiss::hugs::hugs: your signature is lovely ink, funny how we have all become good pals on here. I'd find this whole thing so much more difficult without you all.:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Inks back :happydance::happydance::happydance: Welcome back hun! It wouldn't have been the same on here without you :nope: Sorry to hear the horrid time you had last month. Here's hoping that the next 3-6 months brings a sticky bean for you :thumbup:

Lou, 10 years to adopt!!! I'll be nearly 50! :wacko: So if you want to adopt a young child, you start the process years before they're even conceived?? :wacko::shrug:

I am having left ov pains tonight and have had a bit of that 'pulsing' feeling again (this had stopped a few days into AF) EWCM was last Tues/Wed/Thurs so coincided with ov pains last week so think these must just be silly little twinges. I am expecting AF Christmas Eve (lovely eh?!) Am very much assuming will be nothing doing this month as only one :sex: in my fertile time this month so not much 'trying' going on. We DTD Sunday morning too but I'm pretty sure ov happened Thurs/Fri so that was too late.

x


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you so much Nat i have actually missed all you guys so had to come back to be with you all on our journey and i am really really hoping that it wont be too much longer til we all get to the otherside with Windswept and keep each other company on the last leg of our baby journeys xxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm due af 2nd jan, nice enterance to the new year! Xmas eve is a crappy time for Af to arrive Hun. I'd be mid 40's if we decided to adopt, bloody ridiculous isn't it. Apparently it's quicker if you adopt a child but even then it's about 3 years or so! I reckon adoption will probably be out for us really cos I would imagine by the time you get through all the paperwork we'd probably be to bloody old! Are we symptom spotting for you nat?!


----------



## inkdchick

im off now guys as OH is due in any minute and we are still mending our gap so to speak so want to spend quality time with him and hopefully get it on wink wink xx speak to you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Speak tomorrow Ink, nighty night :sleep:


----------



## mari881

the title of this thread made me laugh. I'm not even ttc yet (not until next month or so) and I'm already having dreams about it! The other night I had a dream that my husband and i dtd-ed and that afterwards he called me into the other room for something and...it all fell out! I told my hubby in the morning that he sabotaged it :growlmad: He thought that was pretty amusing! How am I ever going to relax when we start NTNP when I'm already starting to have nightmares about it!?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Inkd, it's lovely to see you back in here- hope you're coping ok :hugs:
Stina- your scan pictures are amazing! Sounds like you've got an energetic bubba in there!
Lou- fingers and toes are crossed for your test results. It must be a bit nerve wracking but at least the wheels are in motion which is great :thumbup:
Nat- you're still sounding very chilled about everything. It should make for a relaxing and lovely Christmas :thumbup:
Mamadonna- hope you're doing ok :)

All is fine here. Still symptomless :shrug: Have got my booking appointment with the midwife on Friday which I'm looking forward to, even though I know nothing exciting really happens :blush: It seemed like so far away when I got the appointment- I just hope that the scan comes around this quickly!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Kim, glad to hear your ok:thumbup:. Were you at the match last night? Will your first scan be arranged at the midwife appointment?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yep, I was at the match last night. OH spent most of it trying to get me to stay calm lol. I think the pregnancy hormones must be kicking in because when Ole Gunnar Solskjaer came onto the pitch to say goodbye to the fans, I was blubbing uncontrollably (slightly embarrassing in a stand full of blokes!).
I actually got the scan date through the post over a week ago! It's 18th January so all being well, I'll be 12+1 then :)


----------



## inkdchick

hi stork thank you im not coping too bad just want this year over now its been a bad hard year for us ttc and otherwise so looking forward to a new beginning.
I wish you all the best at your scan hun, ooo post the pic when you can its will be lovely to meet babystork xx


----------



## Nat0619

I'll second looking forward to the new year Ink :thumbup: 2010 has been a bit of a strange one really - not bad particularly, just a bit strange. Of course we've been ttc since early in the year and nothing has happened. But also I was made redundant from the place I'd worked for nearly 19 years in June and have now started a new job. 

My last 5 years have gone like this:

2006 - 'Separation' year: split up with ex-hubby and moved back in with parents (Horrid year)
2007 - 'Dating Again' year: had dates but didn't meet anyone special, wasn't ready to anyway. Enjoyed being single as hadn't had that since age 17.
2008 - 'The Love Year': Met my OH in the January, visited my best friend in New Zealand plus had a couple of other nice holidays (Fabulous year!).
2009 - 'Moving In Year': Moved in with OH in the February.
2010 - 'Change of Job Year': Made redundant in June after nearly 19 years, started new job in November. Also TTC year of course!

So, looking back, each year has had a theme :haha: Something particular has been the theme, ie love, job etc. Surely next year is a :baby:?? I actually have a very good feeling about 2011, think it's going to be a good year. I have a similar feeling about it to what I had about 2008 - and that turned out to be my best year yet :thumbup:

Here's to 2011 being the year of the 'It Fell Out' crew!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

2011 will bring :baby: all round for the crew nat! Can't wait to see the :bfp: rolling in:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

well lets hope that 2011 is our baby boom year for all in the IT FELL OUT CREW best of luck girls xxxxxx


----------



## windswept

I have a good feeling about 2011! It'll be the year our lives will change... For the better. For all of us!

Morning ladies!

Hope you are all well?

It's a myth that you feel better in the 2nd tri! I feel rubbish all the time just now, so tired, sicky and headachey. But, watching my bump grow so quickly makes it all worthwhile.

Cx


----------



## missmayhem

can i join the crew???


----------



## windswept

Of course!

Tell us about yourself and your TTC journey!


----------



## missmayhem

been TTC for about 2 months alothought this is the first month i've had a clue about anything........ 

however i could do with loosing a few stone so going to start a diet in the new yr depending of BFP/BFN.

been with my other half for a short while, but it really was love at first sight, and i was previously a total comitment phobe, last BF suggest i meet his parents and i took off for 3 weeks to cold climbs, changed my number and everything...... 

but something with OH was just right


----------



## windswept

It's funny how you just know, isn't it?!

Well, I hope all goes well with you with ttc - apparently the average length of time it takes a healthy couple is 5 months (which is how long it took me and Mr Windswept). I am 29 and he is 34, we've been married since April. Like you, it was love at first sight and things moved reasonably quickly...

What age are you and OH? Have you been pregnant before? Does he have kids?

This forum (and especially this thread) are a great support network - stick with us! 

Are you taking your folic acid? Temping, etc?


----------



## missmayhem

i had a miscarriage when i was 16, got pregnant due to being raped, so in hindsight the MC was probably a blessing as no child deserves to be born when it won't be loved fully!

OH has no kids although has neices and nephews and each one of them adores him and he is fantastic with them.

OH and i both are in our twenties. also have a puppy dog who is fantastic


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, when's the next bump pic going to be posted?! Hows the weather up with you, it looks as if it's going to be a snowy weekend!
:hi: missmayhem, welcome to the crew. Are you in your 2ww at the moment?


----------



## missmayhem

Toots3495 said:


> Hey Stina, when's the next bump pic going to be posted?! Hows the weather up with you, it looks as if it's going to be a snowy weekend!
> :hi: missmayhem, welcome to the crew. Are you in your 2ww at the moment?

i'm just "entering my fertile phase" according to online calculations


----------



## inkdchick

hey girls hope you are all ok.
Im a bit worried about whats going on with me, i havent felt brilliant since the last cycle and this morning i was sick straight after breakfast and have felt really wierd all day i am bloated and its only supposed to be around ovulation time i think as i am not looking out for dates or anything could it be possible that i have a heavy period with lining loss and still could possibly be , i cant even type the word but i am wondering ?!?!?!?!


----------



## inkdchick

:hi: missmayhem and welcome to the crew, stick with us hun and you'll have all the support you could possibly need xx


----------



## windswept

Ink - cor, your body is making no sense at all! Lets cross our fingers that your sickness was morning sickness??? It's good to see you back here!

Mayhem - so sorry to hear about your rape. I don't mind sharing that I too was raped - aged 15. Thankfully nothing came of it though, I can't imagine how I would cope if it had. Big hugs.

Toots - it is just awful here. Snowed in, officially. Took me 2 hours to get to work yesterday, then left early to make sure I got home (our grit supply has run out so their last round was at 3.45 pm yesterday) and I went off the road in the process - had to abandon my van - and they have now closed all schools on the island, even council offices and sports centres - everything. I was excited at the prospect, but it is like the Arctic out there - 40 mph winds, blizzards - the wind is so strong I can't put a fire on or the house will fill with smoke and it is penetrating every little gap in the house and making it FREEZING inside. I am still in bed, with the duvet wrapped around me! Brrrrrhhh! Gonna have to get up eventually! At least I don't feel sick today!

Bump photo - will get Mr Windswept to take one tonight - it's pretty big! But I love it!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Stina and Mayhem, my heart goes out to you both with what you've been through :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't even begin to imagine.

Stina, you certainly sound like you've got a lot of snow again up there. We've not had much yet but it's very cold :cold: Both OH and I are feeling under the weather - he still has his bad cough and a bit of a cold now too, I have a stuffy nose and slight cough and just feel 'run down'. Combined with this I have started with the sore and itchy boobs I had last month again, have had loads of wet/creamy cm and loads of ovary twinges, mainly on left side, which is really weird. I'd almost think I was ovulating again but I'm sure that did happen last week! :wacko:

How is everyone else doing? Ink, have you taken another test to check? x


----------



## Nat0619

PS: Lou, any news on the SA results? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1 how you all been?

is every1 ready for xmas?just a few more things left to buy then its time to sit back and relax!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Donna

I'm pretty much done, bought all pressies, just got some left to wrap :thumbup:

Can't believe it's only a week away :wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

i kno its crept up on us so bloody fast


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Hope your twinges are for a reason, Nat. Any symptom spotting for you Mama?

Well, now that Mr Windswept and I are both home and we have nowhere to go - the song words 'oh the weather outside is frightful, but the fire is so delightful - and as we've no place to go, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!' are quite apt! We don't need to get anywhere til next week, so just sitting tight. Lost a dog today though, in a snow drift that was about 2 foot deep - poor girl was in a panic as I was giggling at her!

I heard bubba this evening - my little choo choo train was racing away!

As for Christmas - I've got my menu sorted for lunch, and the shopping list for that. Also got a pile of presents to wrap, but some still to get. Gonna have to take a day off next week to get organised. Also need to finish painting Mr Windswept's paintings. So, a fair bit to do! It really has crept up...


----------



## mamadonna

i've tested again this morning and still neg,but no af either,but i do feel she is on her way,if she was i wish would hurry up so that shes gone for xmas


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Well, we've certainly got the snow now :cold: It's put a few inches down and is still throwing it down. It's my work Christmas Do tonight and it's a fair drive for us so bit worried about getting there :wacko: If we do go, we'll just go for the meal and then come away, weather is too bad to stay late. Plus neither of us are feeling 100% either (although I feel a bit better today).

I think this weather is very christmassy but it's a pain when you can't get anywhere. I'm supposed to be going over to my brother's tomorrow with my mum to take their pressies, as we won't be seeing them then until Boxing Day when they are due to come over. At least I haven't got work until Thursday now though :thumbup:

Donna, when is AF due? I'm expecting her for me on Christmas Eve - lovely :dohh:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girlies!

Hope we're all keeping safe in the snow. We had a fair bit overnight, so the furthest I've ventured is to the local Spar and back! I'm always nervous about driving in snow. We were meant to be going to the Chelsea game in London tomorrow but it's been called off, so that saves us having to make a decision as to whether to drive down there or not. So, it's a pjs and dvds weekend for us :)

Had the booking appointment with the midwife yesterday which was fine- she's really lovely. I now have a maternity record :happydance: Nothing much else happening now until the scan- I'm wishing time away! I'm going to tell my sisters on Christmas Day, albeit earlier than I'd like to because I won't be seeing them again until Easter and I really want to tell them face to face.

Ooh, should just say- welcome Mayhem :flower: I'm sure you'll feel right at home in this thread- everyone is absolutely lovely :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well, we've certainly got the snow now :cold: It's put a few inches down and is still throwing it down. It's my work Christmas Do tonight and it's a fair drive for us so bit worried about getting there :wacko: If we do go, we'll just go for the meal and then come away, weather is too bad to stay late. Plus neither of us are feeling 100% either (although I feel a bit better today).
> 
> I think this weather is very christmassy but it's a pain when you can't get anywhere. I'm supposed to be going over to my brother's tomorrow with my mum to take their pressies, as we won't be seeing them then until Boxing Day when they are due to come over. At least I haven't got work until Thursday now though :thumbup:
> 
> Donna, when is AF due? I'm expecting her for me on Christmas Eve - lovely :dohh:

i thought she should have been here this morning but nothing yet


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies

Any news Mama?

Hope we all had a lovely weekend? I had fun playing in the snow, but wasn't very constructive - which means this week is gonna be busy, busy, busy!

My bump has settled down, seems to be a nice size and shape for now. Nausea has worn off and hunger has retreated! Maybe this is the start of the pleasant 2nd tri? I fell last night though, which worried me at the time, but I landed on my bum and believe the little one to be pretty well padded inside me so not too nervous.

How is the snow affecting y'all?

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend. It's really icy here today! Took me ages to walk into work and I live at the top of a steep hill so it's a bit tricky to get about. We had a bit of snow but nothing like you girls up country. They are forecasting a heavy snowfall for us today but we'll wait and see.


----------



## missmayhem

ohhh still throwing it down with snow here, can't even tell the kerb from the road, its all one level.


----------



## windswept

Sounds exciting! You be careful Toots.

Any word on your spermies?


----------



## Fiorucci88

Hi Ladies!!! 

I've been reading about all the snow your all having across the pond there....YIKES!! I really HATE snow, hehe. Actually, I hate DRIVING in the snow, haha. 

How much did you all get?? We were supposed to get a big storm this weekend here in NY and nothing ever came to be (thank god)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How are we all? Stina, you be careful falling over like that! Was it outside in the snow?

I've not got work until Thursday and OH off all week so we're going to have a chilling day today, probably not going to go anywhere :thumbup: Poor OH is still coughing so has booked another docs appointment for tomorrow, it's been lingering ages now :nope:

We've had some worrying news in the family yesterday. My mum's youngest brother, my uncle, is in intensive care in an induced coma. So we're pretty worried about him and my mum is heading down to Poole where he lives, with her other brothers and my nan. No-one seems exactly sure what has happened to him but there was talk of a fall and him hitting his head :nope: Just hope he's ok. Waiting to here more x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everyone coping with the weather? It's bitterly cold here but at least it's dry. I'm still not prepared for Christmas! Gotta go panic shopping today cos I really don't fancy doing it christmas eve. I've had the appointment come through to have my tubes flushed through (not sure on the technical name!) it's for 13/1/11 but I'm going to change it to the following week as I have the week off. Can't say I'm looking forward to it but it's got to be done. No news as yet on oh sperm sample results, I assume we'll get a letter. Anything new with anybody?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Well my mind is now completely off ttc for the time being. Unfortunately my uncle passed away early hours of yesterday morning :cry: Spent some of yesterday with my mum to check she was ok. She doesn't seem too bad. But this has certainly took the shine off this Christmas for our family :nope: He was only 51. Heart attack they think but they are doing a post mortem.

Anyway, sorry for the downer, how is everyone else?

Mama, any news on AF? I'm expecting mine Christmas Eve :wacko:

Lou, good news on your appointment, at least they seem to be moving pretty quickly for you :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs: I'm very sorry to hear that nat. What an awful thing to have happened. 
Thinking of you Hun :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Ohhh, Nat - that's horrible news. I am so sorry you are going through this. Don't apologise for putting a downer on the thread - we are here to share the good times and the bad, so feel free to share your upset with us. I hope your family are coping okay - its a sad time and I expect the funeral will be at Christmas?

Ladies - don't ever believe anyone when they say pregnancy symptoms get better in the second tri - I am worse and worse every day! I went to bed with a horrible migraine, nausea and heartburn and woke up with it again this morning. And, see this mythical 'pregnancy glow' - that's not real either!

Just booked myself in for a cut and blow dry and a makeover for before Mr Windswept's birthday do - see if it perks me up a bit!

Christmas presents are nearly all done, and the shopping list is prepared for food shopping. As we have everyone over with us for Christmas dinner (eight in laws - argghhh), I'll start preparing on Friday, as well as getting the house spic and span for guests!

Hope everyone else is looking forward to the festivities?

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks ladies. The funeral has now been confirmed for next Thursday, 30th. It will be down in Poole where he lived so all the family will be travelling down there Thursday morning, staying over that night and then we'll be travelling back the morning of New Year's Eve. Just spoke with my mum on the phone and she seems ok. I think it is better that the funeral will be then rather than it all drag over into the new year.

A post mortem was done and it was a heart attack. His heart was very diseased and enlarged and the docs said he would simply have had heart attack after heart attack had he survived this one. His heart was that bad. He was a very heavy drinker and a smoker so that was likely the course. Unfortunately he didn't look after himself at all.

Thanks for your support ladies. I am still looking forward to Christmas, just a bit worried how my mum will be x


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well my mind is now completely off ttc for the time being. Unfortunately my uncle passed away early hours of yesterday morning :cry: Spent some of yesterday with my mum to check she was ok. She doesn't seem too bad. But this has certainly took the shine off this Christmas for our family :nope: He was only 51. Heart attack they think but they are doing a post mortem.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the downer, how is everyone else?
> 
> Mama, any news on AF? I'm expecting mine Christmas Eve :wacko:
> 
> Lou, good news on your appointment, at least they seem to be moving pretty quickly for you :thumbup:

i'm so sorry about ur uncle nat,:hugs:

af showed up on mon,but looks like shes finished now so quite a short one,thankfully shes been and gone for xmas


----------



## Callalin

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well my mind is now completely off ttc for the time being. Unfortunately my uncle passed away early hours of yesterday morning :cry:

I understand how awful that is. We lost my Mother-in-Law November 1st to cancer. We just figured that TTC would be a celebration of life to help remind us that no matter what, things will go on. Don't know if that helps any. So sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks Callalin. That is a great way of looking at it :thumbup:

Mamadonna, sorry AF got you but good that she's gone for Xmas :flower: I'm just waiting on mine now - no symptoms of her imminent arrival whatsoever this month apart from slightly tender and itchy boobs on and off. No tummy twinges or bloating at all as yet. So very quiet but am definitely expecting her in next day or two x


----------



## Nat0619

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!! Hope you all have a fab one. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Merry Christmas girls! Have a fantastic time and let's all look forward to 2011, :bfp: all round!:happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## inkdchick

Nat im so so sorry for your loss and am sure your mum will find her way through just be strong for her and she will have all the support she needs, thinking of you xx

TO ALL MY GIRLS ON 'IT FELL OUT' HAVE A FANTASTIC CHRISTMAS AND AN AMAZING NEW YEAR XXXXX


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sorry I haven't been on for a bit girls- we're down south at my mum's for Christmas and she has no Internet (am on my phone right now).
Sorry to hear your news Nat- my sympathy is with you and your family.
I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and Santa is good to you xx


----------



## MrsMatt

Hi ladies, Nat what sad news hun, sending you a big loving hug :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey MrsMatt, long time no speak! How are things? Did you have a good Christmas?

I had a pretty scary day yesterday. Went to hospital early yesterday morning as I was having really sharp pains on the left side of my lower abdomen. Hubby took me straight to A&E where they did blood tests and took a sample (someone finally confirmed that I was pregnant!). They then took me to gyne and I had an internal and a prod of my tummy, and the doctor (a really embarrassingly young and good looking guy!) more or less told me that it was most likely an ectopic. I had an agonising wait with hubby on a day ward for a few hours, until they could fit me in for a scan. They eventually squeezed me in and we both braced ourselves for the worst. Thankfully, bubba was exactly where he/she should be :happydance: She measured the baby at 9+2 (only a day different to my dates) and we got to see its heartbeat, little arms and hands, and leg buds :cloud9: I was almost hysterical when I got to see bubba and hubby wasn't far behind- the pair of us were wrecks! I didn't stop crying for about an hour afterwards :blush: At the end of it all, it turns out that I have a UTI (never had one before but apparently fairly common in pregnancy) and the sonographer also said that I may have had a small cyst on my ovary linked to the pregnancy which might have burst. It all looked clear on the scan now though. I have NEVER been so relieved in my whole life!!


----------



## windswept

My goodness, Stork - that is so similar to my story! It would appear that cysts, UTIs and doctors mentioning the dreaded ectopic pregnancy are all pretty common in early pregnancy.

So glad you saw bubba and are reassured all is well now. It's so exciting to see them on the screen, eh? 

The 2nd tri is so much nicer - and you're not far off.

Well, I am down at home on the mainland, and if one more person says 'are you sure you are only 4 months?' or 'are you sure it's not twins?' or 'you are growing a monster', I promise I will have to kill them! The good thing is that the funny sensation I have been having turns out to be the bubba - I asked a friend what the first feelings are like and that's what I've been having - since 14 and a half weeks. That's very early going by all the websites and books, but I am not complaining!

It's like a flutter, with a wee build up of bubbles popping - like farting butterflies! It's constant for parts of the day, and only ever when I stand up.

So, how was everyone's christmas and new year??? Hope 2011 brings you lots and lots to smile about ladies - you all deserve it!

Cx


----------



## missmayhem

windswept said:


> M
> 
> It's like a flutter, with a wee build up of bubbles popping - like farting butterflies! It's constant for parts of the day, and only ever when I stand up.
> 
> Cx

i nearly just wet myself......... funny as hell


----------



## windswept

15 weeks and 5 days... That's still 5 months to go!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Toots3495

Happy new year ladies! Hope everybody had a fab festive time. 
Stina that's a fabulous bump my dear!!:baby:


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone i hope you all had a good xmas and new yr


----------



## donna79

Hi all hope you have all had a lovely xmas and new year xx


----------



## donna79

Morning all x x
How are we today ?


----------



## windswept

Morning Donna!

First day back at work blues :(

How are you doing?


----------



## donna79

Not too bad considering, on the road to recovery now ( basically sat around doing nothing at the moment).
I must say you look wonderful in your piccy - nice bump there


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls

ur bumps coming along nicely there windswept :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Stina, your bump is gorgeous :thumbup:
How are we all doing girlies? Hope everyone is good. I'm looking out of the window at the snow coming down- thought we'd got rid of it for a while!!


----------



## Nat0619

Well hello ladies :happydance:

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, internet been playing us up the past week or so, haven't been able to get into anything. OH had a good mess around with it last night and seems sorted finally :thumbup:

Did everyone have a fabulous Christmas and new year? Happy 2011 all!! Here's to it being a fantastic year for all of us :thumbup:

Stina, what a lovely piccie of you and your bump :thumbup: Glad all is going so well for you. Glad that all clear for you too Kim after your scare over Christmas, that must have been pretty scary.

Lou, any news on any test results? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi nat :wave:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Nat!
Glad to see you back on here. Hope the Christmas and New Year period wasn't too hard for you and your family :hugs:

How are we all today? Is everyone feeling good and positive about 2011? I reckon it'll be THE YEAR for the It Fell Out Crew :thumbup:

OH and I went for a private scan yesterday (which we'd booked before Christmas) which was great. It was surprising how much bubba had grown in 10 days- in fact, rather a lot as the sonographer dated me at 11+4!! I'm going to reserve judgement about that until the 12 week scan I think! Bubba was a lot more active this time- bouncing around, and waving its hands and legs. She also said that because it has a good facial profile and only a very skinny thread of fluid in its neck, the chance of Down's is low. Not that it would have changed anything as far as OH and I are concerned, but it was reassuring. Weirdly after this scan, OH and I have both started saying 'he' (we always said 'she' before) but we don't know why!!


----------



## Lolabelle

Girls I read that the sperm separates from the seminal fluid and that's what comes back out. The sperm stay in and just the fluid comes out. Best to lie in bed for 10 minutes just to be on the safe side.


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya Girls, A huge Happy New Year to all of our It Fell Out Crew and any new members i dont know yet !!!! 
Sorry i havent been on for a while but been in Italy for the Xmas period and came back on the 8th o, yesterday sorry :rofl: even tho only an hour difference i really dont know where i am today but know that the washing wont do itself !, so am off to do that and will catch up with all you ladies later.
Glad all going ok for you Stork :hugs:
Nat - good to see you back hun :hugs:
Windswept - hope you ok hun :hugs:

Speak to later girls have a good day x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ink fingers crossed this is your month


----------



## Nat0619

Hi again ladies :hi:

Fab news about the scan Kim. Can't believe how quickly the weeks are going by with yours and Stina's pregnancies now :wacko:

I'm sitting here feeling ov pains tonight, it's that time of the month again for me. OH and I have decided to give it a bit of a go again this month - we :sex: yesterday morning and this morning and it feels like ov is now very imminent. But I do sometimes get ov pains for several days so I will see how it goes. OH gone to bed early tonight as got to be up at 5 so no chance of another BD until at least tomorrow night and he may well be tired then as he's in Bristol for a meeting all day tomorrow. I'm not using my CBFM so just going by my body's signs, which I'm usually pretty accurate with anyway as AF always arrives around the day I expect. She did arrive Christmas Eve last month as I predicted.

I think I am still going to book a docs appointment for us soon though to get things moving in case it doesn't happen. I'm also going to book a first acupuncture consultation this month too as the spa I go to has a 30% off offer on every treatment during January :thumbup:

:sleep: Night night for now anyway ladies, will log on again tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies

Nat - good to hear you are sounding nice and positive! Hope the acupuncture helps you along!

Stork - great news on the scan. I know what you mean about the downs nuchal fold thing, we weren't going to act on any news about Downs, but when they told us the nuchal fold was perfect we were so relieved. I can't believe how quickly the weeks are going by either, and our detailed scan is only just over 3 weeks away... 

We took advantage of a sale in our local nursery shop, and have ourselves a swanky new pram, with buggy and car seat attachments - I collect it today! Also, MiL got us a Moses basket and we have been given a crib and cot, which we've still to collect. Nursery is all cleared out, ready for decorating after the scan... Very excited!

Ink - hope your washing fairy comes and does it all for you!

Mama - thanks for the comment on the bump - I am rather fond of it myself! It's growing by the day. And, I got all my maternity clothes in the post on Friday, so cleared my wardrobe of stuff that won't fit for months (obviously keeping for afterwards) so it's nice to go into the wardrobe and not think 'that doesn't fit' with everything!

Cx


----------



## inkdchick

HIYA girls well the washing fairy didnt make an appearance and i have 1 load left to got his morning , and then the ironing begins !!!!!.
Nat i really hope the acupunture works for you hun sounds so promising by the experiences of others that have had successes, fingers tightly crossed for you xxx
Dont know if anything will happen for us this cycle as i have been unwell witht he worst cold i have had in over 20 maybe 30 years this last 9 days and still chucking out the green stuff. My period showed up on cd28 and was 2 and half days long and now i have been what feels like ov pains for the last 3 days so maybe it will work we will have to see but im not hopeing or trying really hard as i dont think it will work for us now im thinking im too old now (44) so we will see xxxx
Have a good day girls xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, I'm finally getting over a nasty bout of flu. I'm not sure if it was piggy flu or not but it was horrible! Oh was ill with it as well so we've been a right pathetic pair! How's everybody doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Ink and Lou, sorry to hear you've been feeling poorly. There is a lot of it about. OH had a cough for over a month leading up to Christmas, ended up with a week's course of antibiotics and it's finally gone over the last week or two. Mum and my brother both had colds over Christmas too.

Lou, have you had your blood test and SA results? x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, I have an appointment on 10th feb to have my tubes flushed out with the dye. It was supposed to be this week but I wasn't able to get the time off so I had to rearrange it. I'm quite upset that I've now got to wait even longer just because of my stupid job but there's not a lot I can do about it. We still have not received any thing about oh sperm results. I thought they would send us the results but maybe we just have to wait till hospital appointment to find out. I'm totally fed up with the whole thing at the moment!


----------



## donna79

Hi ladies how are we all ? :hi:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Donna, how's you? I'm in a moany/feeling sorry for myself mood today!


----------



## donna79

Not too bad thx for asking sweetie, getting about better now can actually stand upright !! stitches come out tomorrow .....
back to work end of the month.
Hey there's nothing wrong with feeling a bit that way out we all need to let our feelings out every so often


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Sorry Donna but think I've lost track a bit of what's been going on with you :wacko: What have you had done? Sorry for asking and hope you feel better soon.

Lou, that's rubbish about the results. You'd think they'd let you know. Did you get your blood test results?

x


----------



## donna79

No worries , they diagnosed another ectopic and I had methotrexate injection to resolve it , however it didn't work and I ended up going for emergency surgery and now have no tubes and another 6 inch scar running just below my bikini line. 
Been walking like alittle old woman all hunched over .... all I needed was the wart and the cackle and bingo ! Snow White beware !!!!!!!
Don't feel too bad now can stand up straight


----------



## inkdchick

hi Donna so sorry hun to hear about all that has been happening for you and hope those sticthes come out with no problems. xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody today?


----------



## inkdchick

feeling down im now 44 and still trying , ful of cold still but ok really and you x


----------



## donna79

Thx Ink, I hope they do too


----------



## Nat0619

Donna, so sorry to hear what you've been through. Sending you lots of :hugs:

Good to hear you are feeling a bit better though, hope you heal quickly and are soon back to normal x


----------



## donna79

Good Morning all :hi:
Nat We expected the worst tbh, at least now there is no chance of it happening again as I have no tubes left( my decision after 3 I think it's unfair to put DH and LO through it anymore). 
On the plus side we have our first consultation with an IVF specialist come through for the end of Feb, I have decided to donate my eggs so half for me and half for a couple who needs them.
Feeling really good and positive about helping others even if we aren't successful in our ivf attempts.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, donating your eggs is a lovely thing to do Donna. You'll really be helping out someone who needs it. Is the ivf costing you a lot of money or is it done through the nhs?


----------



## inkdchick

morning ladies hope you are all well, my cold is now on its way out , thank god its been a bad one !, 
Donna good luck with the ivf appointment i wish you all the very best hun, and donating is a lovely thing to do aww :hugs:
How are you lou


----------



## Toots3495

Hey ink, the flu I had last week has left me feeling totally washed out. I've also now got a horrible cough! It certainly has been a nasty bug! Glad to hear that you're feeling better.


----------



## windswept

Sorry to hear so many of you are poorly. Donna - I can't imagine how awful the past wee while has been for you, but I am so glad to hear you being so positive and so generous to share your eggs. You've had a really tough time of it and deserve for the IVF to be a success... Best of wishes!

Well, not much happening with me. Went to the maternity ward yesterday as my abdominal pains are back with a vengence... It may be the cysts playing up again, or it may be a wee infection. Also got the flu jab, which has left me with a large hot, sore bruised red patch on my arm, and serious sniffles, sore throat and headaches!

Haven't felt bubba move for a while, but hoping to start to feel it from the outside soon... It will be good when that happens. Mr Windswept might not be able to come to next scan, which is not very good - but I don't want to put it back again as I am a little worried about cysts.

That's all that is happening with me. January blues have struck!


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Donna, what a lovely thing to do to donate your eggs. That is so generous and I really hope IVF works for you. Is there a waiting list to have it done?

OH told me news last night of someone else I know who is pregnant :growlmad: I just can't bear people I know getting pregnant at the moment :wacko: It's like a dagger through my heart and I feel so angry that it's never me and so jealous! This is just a couple I used to work with - someone OH works with knows them too and it's him that told OH at work yesterday. She's 12 weeks gone apparently. I had a text from my friend who announced her pregnancy when I saw her in December, she had her scan last week and all is well, her baby is due 8th July. Happy for her but she flippin conceived the first month trying! Just waiting for the call from my New Zealand friend now as she'll be next, I have no doubt about it.

Sorry for rant girls, just feeling fed up again today. Going to call docs today to make an appointment for OH and I to go together to hopefully get the ball rolling on some tests. Part of me doesn't want to go as scared of finding out what may be wrong but the other part knows I have to and needs to know now. Also going to book an acupuncture session though very soon.

x


----------



## donna79

We are going privately because we already have a little girl and you get it alot quicker that way.
Your'e bound to be angry and frustrated you wouldn't be human if not , I felt cheated seeing all those big bumps knowing that without help I wouldn't get that far.
It's soul destroying sometimes, as scary as it is at least the doc's appointment will give you answwers either way and you can move on from there.
The end result is what matters how you get there who cares xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, totally know how you feel. Oh told me yesterday that a bloke he works with slept with his new girlfriend for the first time over Xmas and he got her pregnant! What are the bloody chances of having sex once and getting pregnant!! So unfair! 
My brothers girlfriend is due to give birth this week so I think that's going to be tough to deal with. I'm also feeling extremely low about ttc at the moment and I wish I could pull myself out of it but it's impossible at the moment. 
I think getting the ball rolling with a visit to the docs is a really good idea. I was worried before our first appointment but it gets to the stage where I'd rather know if something is wrong than live in this awful limbo. When ate you going to try to get the appointment for?


----------



## Nat0619

:bfp:Thanks for understanding girls, I'd go mad without this site I swear!

OH said the docs do a late evening surgery on Mondays, until about 7.30pm, so going to try for a Monday soon so OH is back from work. Am going to also start acupuncture soon though so will run this alongside any doc tests as hoping that may help and I'll get my :bfp: before I have to go through too much! :wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

The acupuncture worked for Kim so I'll be really interested to see how you get on with it nat. Make sure you make the doc appointment for as soon as poss, it'll be good to get some advice.


----------



## donna79

That and an organic diet is supposed to help - clears the body of the side effects of processed foods and cleanses the system too .


----------



## Nat0619

I will make both appointments today.

I've just noticed that a random :bfp: appeared at the start of my last post - not sure how that got there :wacko:

x


----------



## donna79

well now you mention it my dear I did wonder


----------



## windswept

I got excited for a moment Nat!

Soon it'll be there for a reason... Cx


----------



## Nat0619

I do hope so Stina! How are you today?

I have tried to call docs 3 times today but surgery appears to be closed so will try again tomorrow. I've also called to try to book my first acupuncture session but am awaiting a call back on that. The guy that does the acupuncture only goes in one day a week, which is a Monday, but the salon is closing on Mondays for 8 weeks. So the receptionist needs to check what day he is changing to and call me back.

I've got a programme on now called 'Baby's Room', where they decorate a nursery for an expectant couple. The couple on there now were told there was no chance of them ever conceiving naturally so they had IVF. It worked for them first time. Lovely story.

x


----------



## Nat0619

First acupuncture session booked ladies :thumbup:

5pm next Wednesday, 19th January. This will be a consultation and then a treatment. I'm in my 2ww, expecting AF around 24th Jan, so wrong time of month to influence anything this month I would think but aim to then continue treatments regularly (unless I really hate it for any reason!) so hoping it could help for February's cycle.

I'm really looking forward to it :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

That's great nat! I look forward to hearing how you get on. Fingers crossed there's lots of bfp on the way for the crew!


----------



## mamadonna

hello everyone,hope every1's ok


----------



## inkdchick

It sounds fantastic Nat and wish you all the best hun xxx
Hope everyone else is ok and have a good day despite the weather


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Well January is clearly the month I am doing something about this TTC lark :haha:

Acupuncture next Wednesday and I have now booked a docs appointment for OH and I to go together on the evening of Monday 24th Jan. I think this is good timing for me to go as 24th is the day I am expecting next AF so should be starting a new cycle, so hoping can at least get some blood tests during my February cycle :thumbup:

February could be a big TTC month for me - doc tests running alongside acupuncture :happydance:

Have a good weekend all! x


----------



## inkdchick

oooh hun i wish you all the best its sounding like its going to be a good year for you hun and really do hope that it all helps xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hello!! keeping my fingers crossed for you nat:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, sounds like things are really going to start moving along for you this month :) I hope you find the acupuncture beneficial. I know it may have been a coincidence but the last session I had before I fell pregnant, he said he felt a 'block' on my left side so as well as the needles, he worked on that area through massage and said he made the 'block' go away. I do think even now, that the acupuncture made a difference. Coupled with the docs appointment, I have every confidence that it will be your turn really soon.

Lou, how are you feeling now? Are you over your nasty bug? How frustrating that you're having to wait a while for the test results. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

Donna- I think it's amazing that you're donating half of your eggs. The joy you will be bringing to people and the difference you'll be making in their lives, should make you super proud of yourself :winkwink:

Inkd and Mamadonna- how are we doing girls? Hope you're both ok :)

All is fine here- waiting patiently for Tuesday morning! Had a few cramps yesterday and today which freaked me out slightly, but then I wouldn't be me without my overreacting panics!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Stina- I thought I mentioned you in my last post?! How are you doing now? Hope you're over the blues for now, and you're not in too much pain x


----------



## mamadonna

hi stork i'm good thanks

is it ur scan on tues?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad to hear you're good hon :)
Yeah, scan is on Tues. On my dates (and midwife), I should be 12+1 then although I'm hoping they might bring me forward a little (I'm just so impatient!).


----------



## mamadonna

i bet u cant wait ...i kno 1st scan is always nerve racking but i was still always excited,cant wait to see ur pics


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. 
Well done nat for getting things moving. Hopefully the doc will shed some light on what's going on. 
Can't wait to see your scan pic Kim! 
How's everybody else?
I've just ordered my Jenny renny reading so hopefully I'll have that in a couple of days.


----------



## inkdchick

hiya donna how are you doing i am now 1 day past ovulation and have had really really sore nipples for two days, never had it before at ov so maybe its the soy who knows but as long as its good


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you ink,i;m ok had a horrible headache all day,the af will be here by morning


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you is that normal for you before af as you know headaches are a really good positive sign !, i hope it doesnt show for you hun.
As for my nipples my OH recons coz my last period was only 2 days long even though i had a bit of lining loss on the first day that i could be and it may have been a twin , you should hear him go on about it but i dont think so as im sure i would know, apart from the really sore nipples i have nothing else so roll on the end of the month and then i will know lol.


----------



## mamadonna

i've heard of that happening with twins,have they only started hurting after o?


----------



## inkdchick

actually they started to hurt just before OV and thats the second time i have now heard that in three days which is now starting to worry me as i have taken the soy cd2 120mg cd3 160mg cd4 5 6 200mg so if i was i dont think i might be now after that and my stomach is very swollen its embarrassing, but i really dont want to test and he wont let me anyway he says let nature tell us but im now 44 ( just turned) and i dont think i should wait but i dont work and would have to ask him for the money and i cant do that so i will just have to see if i get my period on 27th


----------



## mamadonna

inkdchick said:


> actually they started to hurt just before OV and thats the second time i have now heard that in three days which is now starting to worry me as i have taken the soy cd2 120mg cd3 160mg cd4 5 6 200mg so if i was i dont think i might be now after that and my stomach is very swollen its embarrassing, but i really dont want to test and he wont let me anyway he says let nature tell us but im now 44 ( just turned) and i dont think i should wait but i dont work and would have to ask him for the money and i cant do that so i will just have to see if i get my period on 27th

can you not go to the doctors and ask for a test,or a family planning clinic


----------



## inkdchick

yeah i could do and i might i will see what happens if i get anything else i will definately go i must admit.
So do you have anything as well as the headache


----------



## mamadonna

not really i have had loads of "symptoms" but could be either...i did an ic 2 days ago and it was pos but tests since have been neg so i think it must have been a faulty 1:cry:


----------



## inkdchick

aww dont think it could be and some of those tests are not good so give it another try hun and see how you go. The symptoms as many have posted come and go and they have all gone on to have their little ones ok.
Good Luck hun xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I've had my Jenny reading come through! What do you reckon to this:- your reading reveals that your bfp news comes the month of January from the cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his edd/birth date is referenced the month of October 2011. Specific reference to the 5th and 11th. 
Considering oh and I have only dtd once at the end of my fertile window then I'm very much doubting old Jenny is right! Watch this space I guess:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Well you never know Lou, it only takes once after all (for most people anyway!)

Hope it turns out to be right for you hun x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Fingers crossed for you Lou! She was right for me, so you never know ;)


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed


----------



## inkdchick

hiya stork how are you doing. Mammadonna dont give up hope there is always a good chance hun xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm doing ok thanks Inkd. Had a nice day with OH- just on the verge of Sunday night blues, knowing work is just around the corner ;)
How are you hon?


----------



## Katie & Bump

Hope you dont mind me jumping in....I'm Katie :)

This is quite the thread you ladies have made!! Love the name...i guess im not alone with the "falling out" issue and the constipation bit made be giggle!....
Great to see over the past 4 months 2 of you have got your BFP's. Here's hoping eveyrone else's are to follow shortly!
Toots from what i've seen on BnB its the months when you think your most out that get you that BFP! seems to be a common occurance so fx'd for you!

x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Katie

Welcome to the thread! We've all become very good friends on here and, yes, it's great that two of us now have bumps. Thank you for your good wishes for the remainder of us still waiting :thumbup:

How long have you been ttc? x


----------



## Katie & Bump

I've being trying since July/August time...no luck so far :( 
What about you? Just noticed your from the midlands...where about?? I'm moving back to Stoke in about 3 months :) x


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies!
Welcome Katie!

Hope everyone is well? 

Toots - I hope Jenny got it right for you too - she was spot on for Stork and I!

Cx


----------



## windswept

Getting bigger - photo taken in the dark cause I am shy! 

This was at 17 weeks and 4 days... I am still hoping the rate of growth slows down soonish!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mamadonna

ur bumps coming alone nicely windswept!not long now for ur 20 wk scan!!!!:happydance:are you gonna find out if ur having pink or blue?


----------



## donna79

Afternoon all.:hi:
Stina you're not kidding "taken in the dark" ..... mini windswept looking good though I must say.
How are we all feeling this cold and bloody wet day???


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

We are staying on team yellow! More interested to find out what these cysts are doing - they are really sore just now. Have to admit though, I will be staring at the screen to see if I can see a wee willy winky! In fact, I will take my glasses in with me!

Totally changed my views on the old boy - girl thing... whenever I feel or hear it (with the doppler) I refer to it as he/him, rather than her, but have no boys names whatsoever.

Good luck tomorrow Stork... Will you let us know how you get on asap!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi Katie!
Welcome to the best thread on here :thumbup: The girls are absolutely amazing- they have helped me get through some really tough times when ttc (including my infamous 'I'm never going to get pregnant' rant, a few days before I got my bfp!). And they're just as amazing now, so make sure you stick around when you get your bfp!

Stina- your bump is absolutely beautiful! Looks like you're cooking a very happy bubba in there :winkwink: I *think* I'm getting the beginnings or a little bump but nobody else seems to think so! Getting really nervous (and excited) for the scan. Just want to see that bubba is ok. Have to say, I really admire you for sticking to Team Yellow. In my obsessive planning ways, I don't think I could wait until bubba makes an appearance! 
I did try and upload a pic from the scan I had at 10+4 but I couldn't get it to work :dohh: I'm not sure if it's Photobucket that hates me, or BnB!! I'll be straight on here tomorrow after the scan (it's a 9am so no waiting around all day thank goodness!), hopefully with a pic of healthy bubba.


----------



## xpensivtaste

yes some of them stay in there. remember it only takes one little swimmer. :)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, what a lovely bump you have :thumbup: Have they said anything about the cysts to you recently? Are they just keeping an eye on them?

Kim, hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will. Looking forward to seeing a pic :thumbup:

Katie, I'm from Wolverhampton. We've been ttc nearly a year now. Got appointment at docs next Monday about starting some tests. Also got acupuncture Wednesday to see if that may help.

I'm really looking forward to trying acupuncture, quite excited :happydance: Strange that I'm excited about having a load of needles stuck in me :wacko: x


----------



## inkdchick

stina that bump is fantastic and youre looking well although it was taken in the dark lol.
How are you today Donna any news !?!?!?


----------



## Katie & Bump

Lovely Bump you have there hun :) 

I heard good things about acupuncture...fx'd it works...alot of people get prego only a cycle or two into it!! - the though of the needles would put me off too but if i gets that little bubba baking my my belly then i'd do it...

I'm going to wait till I come back to the UK and if im not prego by then i'll take a trip to the docs...want to try using opks's tho first to try and pin point ov as my cycles are abit erratic!

Hoping to stay around for a while, if your willing to have me and put up with my moaning self lol ;) 

Look forward to your update stork! Bet that bubs is cooking nicely :D xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening ladies, hope everybody is well and dandy! 
Hi Katie, welcome to the best thread ever:happydance:, we are very supportive of our crew on here regardless of whether you are ttc or pregnant. We have a great laugh so I hope you stick around and enjoy your ttc journey with a great bunch of girls. 
Stina, I'm loving your bump hun! Sooooooo cute even though it's in the dark:haha:
Kim, where's your bump pic?!!! I'm gutted there's no scan pic to see hun! Are you going to get told what you're having at the next scan? 
Nat, I can't wait to hear how you get on with acupuncture and gp. Please god we'll be bump buds with the rest of the crew!!!!!
Donna, what's going on with you? When does the ivf start?
Ink, what's going on with you? Have you managed to kick the fags yet?:thumbup:
Mamadonna, where are you at in your cycle Hun?
I hope jennys prediction is right and I'll get my bfp this month! How fantastic would that be!:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Evening ladies, hope everybody is well and dandy!
> Hi Katie, welcome to the best thread ever:happydance:, we are very supportive of our crew on here regardless of whether you are ttc or pregnant. We have a great laugh so I hope you stick around and enjoy your ttc journey with a great bunch of girls.
> Stina, I'm loving your bump hun! Sooooooo cute even though it's in the dark:haha:
> Kim, where's your bump pic?!!! I'm gutted there's no scan pic to see hun! Are you going to get told what you're having at the next scan?
> Nat, I can't wait to hear how you get on with acupuncture and gp. Please god we'll be bump buds with the rest of the crew!!!!!
> Donna, what's going on with you? When does the ivf start?
> Ink, what's going on with you? Have you managed to kick the fags yet?:thumbup:
> Mamadonna, where are you at in your cycle Hun?
> I hope jennys prediction is right and I'll get my bfp this month! How fantastic would that be!:happydance:

hi toots just starting a new cycle :( buuutttttt.... my next af is due on the 14th so i'm gonna try extra hard this month cos valentines day is also my wedding anniversary and that would just be the perfect gift!!

fingers crossed jenny gets it right for you this month x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mamadonna, how romantic would it be to tell your oh you've got your bfp on valentines day!!! Really go for it this cycle hun:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Sounds good Mamadonna, get down and boogie this month :haha:

I'm 8dpo and my right boob is killing me :wacko: Just the right one. This is usual though, I don't know why my right boob always gets upset in the 2ww and the left one stays pretty happy :shrug: Keep getting slight waves of nausea too over the past day or two, reckon this is just my body telling me to stop eating so much rubbish (we've still got goodies from christmas in the cupboard which we're trying to finish so we can then get down to some dieting!)

Where are you in your cycle Lou? x


----------



## windswept

Thank you for your lovely comments ladies - I rather like my bump, very proud of it!

Nat - cysts will be seen again on 3 Feb, but they have been causing me a fair bit of pain of late, so a bit nervous about what they will say.

I popped on to see if Kim is back from her scan... Desperate to find out how it went! It's so exciting!

There hasn't been a BFP on here for a wee while now, it's definitely time for another... Who's next?!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girlies :)

Sorry that it's taken so long for me to get on here- I had a few errands to run after the scan and I've also been wrestling with my laptop, scanner and Photobucket for a while!

Well, the scan went well :happydance: Bubba was happy- still bouncing like mad! Sonographer said everything looked good, and there were no problems. She also brought my date forward so instead of being 12+1 today, I'm now 12+6 (blimey, it's been a quick week!). This means that my due date is now in July- the 27th to be exact.

Now, the scan photo isn't the best because bubba wouldn't stop moving around- but you'll get the general idea :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0004_NEWSCAN03-1.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## windswept

Gorgeous!

So happy that everything went well for you. It's amazing seeing them wriggle around like that, eh?! Also nice to have dates brought forward too!

Did you have any thoughts on sex when you had the scan? I automatically referred to mine as him during my last scan!


----------



## Manes

Lol I just replied to the inital thread topic, I am now sure she has had her baby.

congrats to all how have got pregnant over the course of this message, I am also trying but have weight issues.
Manes


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Stina, really weird but OH and I had been saying girl all along but since having the private scan and this one, we've been saying 'he'. In fact, I will be properly shocked now if it's a girl- I've totally got my head around it being a boy!!


----------



## windswept

That's funny - my sister in law is the same. Initially we were both convinced we were having girls, but now it's turned full circle!

I guess it's our minds way of telling us we won't know until they arrive (or you get your gender scan)!


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm wondering if it's my mind's way of preparing me for either scenario!
When OH and I talked about starting a family, I was always certain that we would have a boy. I don't know why, but I had a really strong feeling. When I'd be out shopping with friends, if we ever looked at baby clothes then I would only ever look at the boys stuff. Then when I fell pregnant, every single family member was convinced it was a girl (goodness knows why!) and that, coupled with the 3 correct predictions that all said girl, made me think I was wrong. Now, my head says boy again. I'm so confused!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, Kim that is a beautiful scan pic!
I've got myself a Gail reading now, I've gone psychic crazy!:haha:
She sees a conception sooner rather than later, she reckons feb and a baby girl will be born at the end of the year. I will also give birth to a baby boy oct/nov 2012. So that's both Jenny and Gail seeing a conception at the beginning of this year, I really hope they are right!! Af isn't due until the 27th so I've got days of wondering to go:dohh:


----------



## windswept

That's exciting, Toots! I think I speak for us all when I say our fingers are crossed!

Stork, what will be will be! It's hard not to imagine one or the other, but I can't wait for the surprise when we give birth. I'm saving a job for Mr Windswept to do... I am not buying a neutral outfit for bubba coming out of hospital - I am going to send him to choose one for the right sex once we know! 

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Stina, with any luck I'm on my way to a bfp!!
How are you today?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, Lou- sounds promising! You're well on your way to becoming a psychic addict like I was- 4 readings done in the end!
We actually bought our first thing for the baby today- a pack of bodysuits (admittedly not the most exciting thing!). We decided that if all went well at the scan today, then we would buy ONE thing for the baby. So, we popped to Mothercare on the way back from the hospital and bought the bodysuits, which are really cute. We're holding off buying any more things now until the 20 week scan.


----------



## Toots3495

That's lovely kim. I bet it felt nice to go and buy your first thing for bubba. When's the utd kit being purchased?!


----------



## windswept

I'm great, thanks Toots. Feeling good today, and seem to be losing my incredible hunger at last!
And you? Positive?!

Stork - you will find yourself putting the bodysuits against your tummy measuring up your bump before long! We haven't had our 20 week scan yet, but have our buggy (combined with pram and car seat), moses basket, crib, cot and a wee babygro... The only thing we've actually bought though is the buggy - everything else is MiL's doing!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, it's really worrying how well you lot know me :winkwink:
I have a feeling the in laws will be first in the queue to buy a United kit for the baby. My MIL is still as hysterical as the day I told her- she is going to drown us in baby stuff, for definite!


----------



## Toots3495

I've got to say Stina that I'm not feeling particularly positive but that's mainly cos I'm trying to behave myself and not get to carried away. Give it a few more days and I'll have 'symptoms' that will get me going again:haha:
Is your mil really excited about the bubba?


----------



## windswept

The less said about MiL the better!

I know how you feel Toots, and we are here for your symptom spotting mayhem! It's so hard not to do it, but you know you are not doing yourself any favours when you do do it!

The joys!

Have you chased the SA results yet?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Gorgeous scan pic Kim :thumbup: So pleased all gone well for you and must have been so nice to go and buy something for :baby: Are you going to wait and see when it's born whether it's a boy or girl like Stina is?

Lou, you have gone psychic mad! Personally I got one reading, from Jenny Renny, which was completely wrong (I should be about 5 months gone now according to her!) So I haven't bothered getting any more.

You mentioning symptoms - I'm having the stupid symptoms of boob pains (now in both of them, not just right one) coming and going, slight waves of nausea and lots of twinges/pokey pains below belly button. Like I've had before. I'm really hoping acupuncture can maybe calm these PMS symptoms down for me. Although my AF's are fine and not troublesome in the slightest and my LP is always textbook 14 days with no spotting or anything so no problems there. I think I'm 9dpo today but could possibly be only 8 x


----------



## Waitin4astork

There's no way on this earth that I could wait until the baby is born to find out the sex Nat- I'm terrible! I even asked today, once we knew everything was ok, if the sonographer could see anything at all that might indicate the sex even though I knew it was too early :blush: She zoomed in to the 'area' but couldn't see anything.


----------



## Nat0619

Stina and Kim

I'm going to make some predictions - I reckon you are both having boys. Just looked at both your scan pics again. They just look like boys to me (apologies now to Baby Windswept and Baby Stork if you are little princesses in there :wacko:)

I think all us ladies should now predict what both our bump ladies are having. Will be exciting to find out then who was right :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

That's a great plan Nat!

You'll get extra points if you guess the birth date right too! I say girl on 28 June for me and a boy on 31 July for Stork! 

Oh - breakthrough in the Windswept household!!!! We've agreed on Cara Morrison for our little girl... Still working on boys names though. Mr W actually said yes - so it's official! The condition is that she doesn't have a middle name!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Actually, everyone who has seen my scan pics have ALL said without exception, that it's a boy. I'm saying 'he' and 'him' all the time now. Funnily enough, we've already decided a boy's name too, but keep disagreeing on the girl's name!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Beautiful name by the way Stina :)


----------



## windswept

I edited that post - so my guess for you is on there too, Kim!

Will you share your name choice? It's only us!!! I have to say that we are not telling a soul ours, except you guys!


----------



## Nat0619

That is a beautiful name Stina :thumbup:

Well, for you, I am going to guess a birth date of 19th June - my birthday!! I want Baby Windswept to share a birthday with Nat :happydance:

For Kim, I am going to guess 1st August x


----------



## windswept

I'd be honoured if Cara/unnamed baby boy shared your birthday!

And, Stork - if your bubba was a little devil then he could be born on my birthday... 8 August, but that's very late, so I won't wish that on you!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Blimey, I do hope I won't be that late Stina!! I'd be happy with either 31st July or 1st August- then I wouldn't be too overdue!
Our boy name is Benjamin William (OH and his Dad have the middle name William and although OH wasn't bothered about keeping the tradition going, I thought it would be nice).


----------



## windswept

Lovely - that's a really nice name and the tradition is lovely too! Mr Windswept doesn't like middle names... Which saves having to choose who to honour, but I think it's nice to name after someone.

July/August is a great time to have a birthday - they'll be in the summer holidays, in the sunshine, so outdoor birthday parties to save your house! June is good too!


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Hey mamadonna, how romantic would it be to tell your oh you've got your bfp on valentines day!!! Really go for it this cycle hun:thumbup::happydance:

i will be:thumbup:


----------



## Katie & Bump

Lovely scan pic! Great you have a happy bubs bouncing around :D

I'm going to go with a girl on 30th June for Stina
And Boy on 24th July for Stork :D

The names you guys have picked are beautiful. Do you have a shortlist of names for the opposite sex?
Stina thats really thoughtful of you to save Mr Windswept that little task of going out to buy the bubs and pink/blue outfit :D

xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, another vote for boy!! I think I'll fall off the bed if the sonographer says it's a girl at the next scan lol- not one person has gone for girl!!
The girls names we like (but can't decide on!) so far are: Gabriella, Olivia, Sophia, Daisy and Emily. Although I think it's probably a pointless exercise looking at girls names anyway ;)


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Ladies :flower:

Those girls names are lovely Kim. Benjamin William lovely too. I'm like you, I would likely have some family link somewhere with a middle name.

I've got my acupuncture at 5pm today girls :wacko: Really looking forward to it, just very intrigued. Just hope the guy doesn't do the treatment and say something like "oh my god, I'm not surprised you're not getting pregnant, you don't have any ovaries!" :nope:

x


----------



## donna79

mornin all :hi:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, that's very exciting! Can't WAIT to hear later how you got on. It's important to try and switch off when you're left with the needles. You'll feel funny twinges and tingles, and possibly heat but it doesn't hurt at all. And I'm pretty certain that both ovaries will be present and correct ;)
Good luck!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Donna :)


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everybody, I'm totally convinced that Stina is having a girl. The shape of your bump is exactly the same as my oh sisters and she had a little girl. 
Kim, I'm reckoning on a boy for you. I shall consult my crystal ball for dates of birth and labour length girls!:haha:
Nat, good luck with the acupuncture. I'm looking forward to hearing how you get on. 
How's everybody else?
No symptoms so far for me but I guess it is early days.


----------



## Nat0619

Well ladies, I've been stuck with long, thin needles for the first time! :thumbup:

I am reserving judgement on whether this is going to do anything. I didn't have any treatment targeted to fertility today as he first wants to get my meridians in balance (a couple of them were, as I expected, out of whack!) Apparently my 'earth' and 'water' channels were depleted. I only had four needles left in today for a bit, 2 in each foot (and I did feel the ones by my toes go in, just a bit of a sting though, nothing much). He was continually checking points at my wrist and said he felt a couple of blockages in my earth channel around my liver and lungs, which he then did a few needles at the top of my stomach and at the top of my chest to unblock. He said he will work at bringing my body into balance first and then concentrate on fertility acupuncture, which will probably be a few sessions in. He mentioned something about working on 'the conception vessel'.

A very nice man (little chinese guy) who was very easy to talk to. He did ask me if I had been to docs for medical advice, I said I am going next Monday.

My next appointment is next Wednesday but he is then away for a couple of weeks, which is a shame as I think that may well mean I will have to wait until my March cycle before I think it could have any affect. We'll see. Maybe by March at least I may have some answers from docs too x


----------



## Katie & Bump

Sounds like it went well Nat! I'd have been scared of the needles lol
Hopefully it will help with your BFP sooner rather than later :D

Watch at the birth Kim and Stina will be switched, Stina will have a boy and Kim'll have the Girl...sods law so none of us will be right :haha:

No unusual symptoms to report...apart from my boobs having definitely grown in size and so bloody achey / tender to the touch, but thats normal for me right up until af arrives now (if she makes a appearance that is)

How about you other ladies?? Anything out of the ordinary? xxx


----------



## Nat0619

When is your AF due Katie?

Mine is due Sunday or Monday, going by the signs of ov I had. I reckon I am 9 or 10dpo today. I like you have the tender boobs, but they are on and off. Nothing other than that today. Past couple of days I had a lot of poking and twingy pains in tummy but that's calmed down today.

These are usual symptoms for me so pretty sure AF will come - again! x


----------



## Katie & Bump

I'm not sure i even ov this cycle yet (but my LP is normally about 17 days i think)..i've had none of the usual signs as of yet maybe i'll ov abit later (like round abouts now??) but af not due till 3rd Feb so a while away yet ... It's so confusing though because my cycles are crazy! :(

I'm going to use OPK's next month to try and pin point that eggy!

Fx'd our AF's dont show up! Meant to be going out next weekend tho so think it'll be cranberry and lemonade! Just incase :D x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, sounds like you had a really good first session :) I really, truly believe it's going to help you in getting that BFP- in fact if I was a betting woman, I would put money on it ;)
How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## mamadonna

morning all everythings good here,i lost 5lb at my weightwatchers meeting last night so chuffed about that!

kinda wishing this month away :dohh:


----------



## windswept

Well done Mama! And, well done Nat - you are a brave woman, but it's all for a very good cause!

I am feeling yucky today - never slept a wink and woke up all feverish and just generally poorly. Spent the morning in bed and have been on a go slow since I got up. I am in the wrong house to be ill (my holiday cottage) and Mr W is away, so I am feeling sorry for myself!

Oh, and my bump has totally changed shape - it's not round and sticky out - it's like a big layer of flab covering my whole front - can hardly differentiate between my boobs and my bump. No like it!

Hope you are all in better trim than me! 

Signed, Moany Stina x


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon ladies, 
Poor Stina! I take it you haven't had to go to work feeling awful? I didn't realise bumps changed shape like that, maybe my prediction of a girl cos of your bump shape is completely wrong:baby:
Congrats on your first visit to have acupuncture nat. Anything is worth a try, even having pins stuck in you!
How are you feeling today Kim?
Well done for the weight loss mama, hope you've given yourself a big pat on the back:thumbup:
Katie, I have used the opk in the past and it's def not a bad idea. I found it much more helpful than just stabbing in the dark.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:.

I am going to persevere with the needles girls, got to give it a good few tries to see if it helps in any way. Think I'll be bit nervous about docs visit on Monday, just nervous about the tests and what we may find out :shrug:

Katie, do you usually have tender and bigger boobs before you've even ov'd? I have a question about boobs actually ladies :haha: Why is it that some months they are more painful in the 2ww than others?? Some months mine hardly do anything and others they have tingling/shooting sensations through them every now and again and ache a lot more (like this month!) The tenderness comes and goes too and they occasionally itch a bit :wacko: Is it something to do with how strong your hormones are that particular month or whether or not you Ov'd?

x


----------



## Katie & Bump

Well Done Mama!!! One 3rd of the way there...:D

Aww Stina Get better soon...not good being in a holiday cottage feeling crappy and miserable :(

Toots do you recommend any specific brands to try and or avoid?? Never used them before so I want some that will actually work ;)

Unfortunately Nat I am blessed (or should i say not so blessed) with a larger than average bust :( So they just decide to hurt when ever the choose...no pattern to it really....just get worst about 2 week before af and grown in size by about a whole bra size.

So i'm probs not the best one to ask about boob questions lmao! 

xx


----------



## Katie & Bump

Ok im confused (mayb tmi) my cervical position has now become really low and i have very creamy but watery cm...Do you think mayb i did Ov a few days ago?? :s xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Mama, that's great- well done you!
Stina- how are you feeling today? Hope you managed to get a good night's sleep last night.
Lou- how about you? Feeling ok at the mo?
Nat- any update on the boob situation?! (as for my boob situation, I can still fit into my normal bras at the moment- no toppling over quite yet!).
Katie- I'm not very good at cervix positions (I never paid attention to that when TTC- about the only thing I didn't!). I used a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor which told me exactly when I was in my fertile period, and when I was ovulating. I found it invaluable.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone today? You feeling any better Stina?

Sorry Katie, I don't track cervical position either. I know I do definitely get some EWCM over a day or two during my fertile time. What day of your cycle are you on?

Kim, boobs bit quieter today but both still tender when pressed a bit :haha: They're particularly sore around the nips now. I had a weird attack of strong cramping last night, made me have to sit bent forward. Only lasted a few minutes but was really painful. It may have been wind but I'm not sure :wacko: It was right central low down so right place for womb area. I've had a few mild episodes of very slight crampy pains through today too. So reckon AF is building up :nope:

x


----------



## inkdchick

Aww Nat i really hope it stays away, i must admit ive had those pains before and af did show for me but i think im a bit older than you and put it down to that LOL.

Stina i too hope that you are feeling lots better today.

Donna how are you today xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Well the :witch: has just got me this evening :growlmad: Expected it though, could feel her imminent arrival over the past couple of days and all tenderness in my boobs disappeared from early today, which is a clear sign she is going to show that day. She is actually a bit earlier than I expected so think I ovulated earlier than I thought, which would actually explain why we weren't successful this month as we only DTD twice around when I thought I ov'd and not for nearly a week before that. So I now think our two BDs were too late :nope:

I am actually feeling ok about it this time. I have now most definitely had enough periods for a while and am determined THIS IS MY LAST ONE :haha:! Just discussed with OH and I am getting the CBFM back out, setting it from tomorrow, and going to give it a really good go in February. We are sharing a bottle of wine tonight and then I am going to not drink this next month, going to eat healthier, start some exercise, continue with acupuncture and DTD every 2-3 days from the end of AF. Got docs of course Monday night too so hoping could get some tests done pretty quickly.

Anyway, how is everyone else? x


----------



## Katie & Bump

I'm on CD 25 now (past 2 months i've had 35 day cycles)...so 10 days till af's due.

I got some good new yesterday! I have a interview for a new job with the same company i work for now back in England!! So tbh would be most inconvient to get a BFP now this month...so sod's law it'll probs happen (secretly hoping fx'd) :D
Really hope i get the job too though. Can't wait to go back but don't want to do so without a stable job.

Nat that sucks but atleast your thinking positive for your next cycle, hopefully your CBFM will works it magic for you :D Did you enjoy your bottle of wine?

How is everyone else this morning? xx


----------



## inkdchick

well im cd22 of 24-28 and have so far had no cramping, just sore achy boobs and terrible mood swings my poor oh but he understands bless him and i am as of yesterday quite tired all day. the thing that is different for me this cycle is that i have had no alchohol at all, i took soy cd2-6 at 9.30pm ish every time with food, and took one spoonful twice a day of natural organic royal jelly with honey bee pollen for the first three weeks of my cycle , also have two eggs (boiled) a day the week of ovulation as i read somewhere it helps with our eggs (dont know if its true but worth a try), and thats it really so we will see what happens in the next three days but not holding my breath.
Good luck to anyone who is due soon too.
And Nat you go girl no more periods for you hun this is definately the last as i think the acupuncture will work for you xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat- I love your pro-activeness this month! It actually reminds me of the month I conceived. Think I tried almost everything humanly possible- took every supplement, did the acupuncture and herbs, took baby aspirin, used the CBFM and even used Conceive Plus (although it wasn't needed, I thought that it couldn't do any harm!). Poor OH was absolutely knackered after I'd ovulated too (think he was worried about his bits dropping off!). With all that you're doing, I really hope we'll be looking at a BFP for you at the end of this cycle :)

Inkd- sounds like you're being very pro-active too! I hope that your symptoms are all leading somewhere- I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Katie- that's great news about the interview. Sometimes Bubbas can arrive when you least expect it ;)

Well on Friday night, OH and I came home from the cinema to find my doppler had arrived (which I'd only ordered 2 days before!). After about 15 minutes of getting frustrated and impatient, we heard Bubba's heartbeat, clear as day. Was lovely.


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks hun my hubby has just gone for a pee after me and says ' bloody hell your pee stinks !', (sorry too much info), hope thats good too lol.

am so excited for you and must be lovely to hear your baby at home so reassuring xx :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, that could be a good sign too!
Thanks Inkd- I'm desperate for there to be some BFPs in here soon. I've never *virtually* met a set of women so deserving to have a baby.


----------



## inkdchick

aww you are so sweet, believe me we all want to get off this thread and into a thread that is more promising for a final result .
I havent googled the smelly pee thing as i really dont think it could be a sign but i might do later for a laugh, i think my hubby would blackout if we were actually pregnant after 3 years of ttc bless him x


----------



## babygirl89

this alway's happens to me i try lie down for 20 mins with legs up. i am getting a bit confused im day 13 of cycle my cycle is irregular but about 26 days long but i got egg white cm on cycle day 10 and 11 it was defo defo there but just a little bit but now it's gone creamy and according to fertility friend i have already ovulated but i worked out from my clendar i should be ovulating today but my cm gone creamy


----------



## Toots3495

Good evening my dears, 
Nat, I hate that bloody :witch:, she's the work of the devil! But I think you've got a fantastic positive attitude and hopefully feb is your month:thumbup: with any luck I'll be there with you! 
Ink, how the devil are you? I've read that stinky pee can be a positive sign. I've got it all crossed for you!
Kim, that's so lovely that you heard bubbas heartbeat. I'm so looking forward to when your boobs get big enough for toppling over, I'll be lmao!!!!!!! Any chance of a bump pic Hun? 
Stina, are you feeling better?:hugs:
How's everybody else doing?:flower:


----------



## donna79

Morning All :hi:
How are we this morning ?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, it's my first day back at work after a week off and I'm fed up already! How's you?


----------



## donna79

Bored stiff mainly, generally fed up - but less of my depressive moaning.
Anyone thought of any holidays for this year ?


----------



## windswept

Morning all

Yes - the witch sure is the work of the devil. Made me so sad to hear that my little buddy, Iona (I've probably mentioned her before, my 'adopted daughter' - she adopted me, I should add - my neighbour - my flowergirl - the wee girl that made me realise my maternal streak)... Well, she is nine years old and her first period came last week. My poor little angel. The witch must be evil to inflict herself on a child. I was eleven when she got me, which I thought was quite young - how old were you ladies?

Anyway, lets hope with all you are doing this month ladies that your BFP is just around the corner and she will be out of the equation for the next nine months! As Stork said, there isn't a more deserving bunch of women anywhere... 

Hope we are all full of the joys this morning? I am feeling a bit better, but been pretty weak and tired on and off for past few days, and am p!ssed off that our new car is in the garage and Mr W is away... Not ideal to be vehicleless when I work 42 miles from home, and have 3 dogs who I'd normally take with me... My week is all to pot and I am going to miss my aquanatal, yoga and sewing class this week :(

Humph! Moan over - happy thoughts for rest of day, I promise!


----------



## Toots3495

No holidays in the pipeline at the moment. How about you?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone?

Got our docs appointment tonight. Bit nervous but also feeling good that we are starting on the journey of doing something about this now.

Donna, OH and I have sent off for one of those holidays out of The Sun newspaper. We've put Ireland as our first choice (both our families are predominantly irish) and Scotland if we can't get that. Are you planning anything?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Stina, 9 years old is ever so young to get a visit from the witch! Poor luv. I was 12. 
Good luck tonight nat, everything will be fine:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

2 weeks in Majorca (22 Aug - 5 Sept) then 1 week in Zante for October (1-8) and knackers to everything else (pardon my language ladies).


----------



## windswept

Good luck tonight Nat - will be thinking of you - let us know how you get on. I hope you leave feeling positive, like Toots did.

Any word on your results Toots? I'd be chasing them by now!

Yeah, poor Iona - it's so young. She doesn't even fully understand what it's about and her Mum hasn't really told her much. 

No holidays for us - but will be heading to the Cairngorms for our anniversary in April for 2 nights in a posh hotel - a wedding gift. Also got my friend's wedding to look forward to in November, and busy planning hen do just now as I am maid of honour... Hoping to get abroad when bubba is 9-10 months... Any plans yourself, Donna?


----------



## Nat0619

When I visited my friend last week she told me her little girl, who is 10, has just started her period this month. She seems so little!

Personally, I was 13, very nearly 14. So I was one of the later ones x


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds l


----------



## Toots3495

Don't know what happened there! Was in the middle of saying that sounds lovely Donna. The break will do you the world of good. 
Stina we haven't had the results come through. I was going to chase them up but thought I'm not really going to achieve much by knowing either way so we have decided to get them when we go for my appointment next month.


----------



## Nat0619

My god Lou, you've got patience! I think I'm going to be chasing mine as soon as I've had them, I'll want to know. Did you say 10th Feb is your next appointment and that is when you're having your HSG?

I dreamt about mine last night. In the dream doc must have done OH's SA test first as we got the results of that before I'd had anything done. His came back entirely normal (god I hope this is a prediction!) so nothing wrong with him. I was waiting to have my bloods done and was saying "It's obviously me then, I knew I was too old". Kept saying that over and over :haha: So docs visit obviously on my mind a bit! x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm pretty sure the problem is me nat, just a gut feeling. My appointment is the 10th and I'm really not looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Nat0619

I would prefer the issue to be with me than OH, don't know about you? I have mentally prepared myself for me to have something wrong and I'm just not sure how OH may take it if he's told the problem lies with him. I don't want him to feel a failure in any way. I already feel a failure so am used to it :haha:

I was talking to my mom about it (she knows we have docs tonight) and she asked if I had any outward signs of anything wrong. I have absolutely nothing! Have regular cycles (may just change in length by a few days or so max), I feel when my fertile time is myself (get ov pains and EWCM), would hardly know I'm on when my period is here (they're light and pretty much pain free other than a bit of tummy ache signalling the start) and I have a LP of 14 days with no spotting or anything beforehand. I do get some PMS symptoms (sore boobs mainly) but I recently read that this is a good sign as it shows ovulation has happened :thumbup: I am absolutely convinced that my age is the problem.

x


----------



## donna79

Decided we need a year off .. the ivf would add extra pressure and I need time to recover - nothing like jumping in feet first, but hey that's me !! (nothing like major surgery to make you act like a mad woman - well slightly madder than usual....)


----------



## Toots3495

I'm the same nat, would prefer the prob to be me not him. I don't think he'd handle it as well as me. And like you I feel a failure already! I'm so fed up with all this now that I just want them to tell me that I either can have children or I can't! The whole thing has become a bloody pain in the arse!


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds like a good plan Donna. Are you happy with that?


----------



## donna79

Not really but it's a case of having to be.
They won't do anything until I am completely healed and have had a least 2 periods , for the best really.


----------



## Toots3495

You probably do need time to heal mentally as well as physically so I guess it does make sense to give yourself time to recover. Apart from your lovely holidays have you got any other plans to keep you occupied?


----------



## donna79

Decorating - nearly finished kitchen then it's onto bathroom , whole new outift, rippinngout the bath and making it a shower room more practical as it's quite small (7ftx5ft) then onto our bedroom. had new walnut flooring done last month proper wood cost a bomb but looks amazing, just needs new wall paper.
Plenty to keep us going for the time being.


----------



## Toots3495

That will certainly keep you on your toes! We're planning to have our bathroom done aswell. Going to replace the bath with a shower cubicle. 
I'm having such a boring afternoon!!! How's yours going?


----------



## windswept

I am bored too - but busy fighting with the garage we bought the car from to get it sorted asap. 

Sounds like a lot of nice jobs to do in the house - it's so rewarding to decorate and freshen up. Love the sound of the walnut! We are busy getting our holiday cottage ready for guests, plus I am nagging to get stuff done around our own house. Nothing that exciting though.


----------



## Toots3495

Have you had any movement from the bubba yet Stina?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Afternoon girlies :)
Nat- fingers and toes are crossed for you tonight. I'm sure you'll feel positive after you've been, because you've got the ball rolling. Lou, I think you have the patience of a saint waiting for your results, but I can totally understand why. I hope that these tests will bring positive news for both of you (oh and Lou, once I've figured out how to get the pics from my damn phone to my laptop, I will put up a bump pic on here! Actually, saw my MIL today for the first time in a week or so and she said that a bump has suddenly come out of nowhere!).
Donna- I think it's a good idea to have some time out to recover. Loving the sound of your holidays too!
Stina- I suddenly realised how close your 20 week scan is! Are you getting excited yet?! I'll be moving into 2nd tri on Wednesday and honestly, it can't come soon enough. Feels like time has gone so slowly!

OH and I have booked a weekend away in Berlin for the start of March (actually, a couple of days after our 20 week scan date). OH has wanted to go there for a long time and I was ok with it, being just under 2 hours flight time. We're city break and sightseeing people anyway, so it should be fun :)


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon Kim, can't believe how quick you and Stina are progressing through your pregnancies! Have you been watching one born every minute?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Well, I was addicted to the series before, so I'm doubly hooked now! OH has watched this series with me and he mainly enjoys it for the daft things that some of the blokes do! At least it's giving him lots of tips on what NOT to do in the delivery room ;)


----------



## Toots3495

Evening all, 
Nat, just wondering how you got on at the docs? I hope it was a positive experience:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Yeah, Nat - I came on to find out how it went too!

No proper full on kicks yet, but lots of little wriggles and tapping. I had MiL's cat on my knee last night and it was so funny, bubba was tap tapping at the cats head, and the cat was lying listening in - everyone in the room was in hysterics!

Can't wait until 20 week scan... It was going to be early, and should have been last Thursday, but they put it back. I can't imagine how awful it would be if something went wrong at this stage, so am staying positive about it all!

Waiting for an update, Nat!

Stork - it's amazing how the bump just appears, and believe me, it's amazing how it just keeps on growing!


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Stina, Nats keeping us in suspense!!! 
Ive read the feeling is a bit like a butterfly fluttering it's wings, is that about right? I guess the special moment will be the first proper kick! Are you watching one born every minute tonight? I'm recording it so I can watch it with oh, he's not to keen but he's face during some of the labours cracks me up!


----------



## windswept

I am watching it! First time... 

And, yeah - the movements are like butterflies farting - like a little build up of bubbles pop popping away! It's lovely.


----------



## windswept

What do you ladies think of the name Kyle? Do you know many Kyle's?


----------



## Toots3495

I like Kyle. I don't know anybody with that name so it's a bit different.
My brothers girlfriend gave birth to their baby on the 13th, 9lb 9oz!! She ended up having to have a c-section and I'm not surprised at that weight. It's enough to make your eyes water! My brother ended up passing out and being put on a trolley:rofl:
I hope you enjoy the programme Hun and it doesn't put the fear of god into you!!!


----------



## windswept

Thanks Toots - I like that it is a gaelic word, but don't like that it makes me think of Jeremy Kyle... And, I also like that there don't seem to be too many around. It was Mr Windswept's choice. Nice to see that he is thinking along similar lines to me, with Cara!

Your poor brother's girlf! Although both Mr W and I were big babies and everyone keeps telling us to expect one, especially as I am growing so fast!

The programme is actually boring me just now - wish it would finish so I can go and take the girls out for their walk!


----------



## mamadonna

:wave: how is every1?

i like kyle widswept:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm glad to hear it's boring you rather than getting you worried! I think cara is a really pretty name, good choice!


----------



## Toots3495

Evening mama, how's you?


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good thanks sitting watching 1 born every min,


----------



## windswept

Thanks Mama - how are you? I am tired and have an upset tummy, but other than that all is well! January blues haven't hit as bad as normal, but it's been one of those months where there's nothing else for it but to get on with it! So many things going wrong.


----------



## windswept

I am sooo glad that Mr W has agreed to Cara. 

There are so many people in the room with that woman - I think that would put me off! But oh, there's a baby! Wow!


----------



## mamadonna

she did really well:thumbup:

thankfully jan is nearly behind us :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well I feel better after visiting docs. Not too much progress really but for some reason I just feel a bit reassured :shrug: 

I am to go for a progesterone and thyroid blood test this cycle (this is the 21 day blood test but I will be going around CD24/25 due to my longer cycle). I'm only on CD2 at the mo and will use CBFM so will then go get bloods done around 7dpo. OH has to do an SA but doc needs to ring him to confirm where he needs to go for this so we're waiting on that confirmation. Doc says we will have the results of both within a few days of testing, so hopefully we will know the results of these before this cycle is over :thumbup:. 

Doc says what happens then will depend on the results. I think I feel reassured because he didn't seem to think I had anything wrong from my history and description of my cycles. He said if nothing is wrong with my bloods or OH's SA, the next step may be my being referred to a gynae and they may do some kind of scan, but he himself doesn't think I need anything like this as I show no signs of having any problem. He mentioned IVF as a possibility if things go on with nothing happening and we want to pursue something else but said he doesn't think we are eligible for it on the NHS due to our age :growlmad: I actually think he may be wrong about this (he just didn't seem to know at all, said he'd need to check :dohh:). I have tonight e-mailed our local PCT myself to ask them what the criteria is, just so we know in case we need to pursue other avenues. To me he didn't seem to know much at all to be honest so if I want any other tests done, I have found our local private fertility clinic on the net and will pay private for something else to be looked at. But in the meantime we are going to up our game a bit and try really hard from now on to get our natural :bfp: this month :thumbup: Bring on the needles! (acupuncture and blood test :haha:)

Thanks for all your support ladies. I love you all :kiss:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat, I can understand why you feel reassured now. It sounds like things are really moving forward, especially as you don't have to wait too long for your test results. I'd be surprised if you're not eligible for IVF because of your edge- it definitely sounds like a good idea to look into that. Of course, you won't need to worry about any of this in the end because you'll be getting your BFP this cycle ;) I feel very confident!

Stina- I like the name Kyle, and don't know any other Kyles either. Sounds like you may have found your blue name :)

How is everyone else this morning? OH and I are off to Blackpool today for a match, although we're hopefully going to do a few touristy things too, like have chips on the seafront and go up the tower! Looks like typical British seaside weather this morning though :(


----------



## donna79

Afternoon Ladies :hi:
Stina my BiL has a son named Kyle Alexander and another called Kelan Reece.
A good name choice if you don't mind me saying so.


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

So glad that last night went well for you Nat, I'm really glad you are feeling reassured and that things are going to start moving for you. You must be relieved?

Thank you for comments on the name, ladies - I'm still not 100% certain - but my gut instinct is still telling me it's a girl... I kinda hope so at the moment, as I know I am absolutely, definitely positive about her name!

I am still fighting about warranties and trying to cope with living 42 miles from work without a vehicle - I don't know how people cope without their own vehicle... But have decided to take tomorrow off so it's not stressful, and for a long lie. Oh, and just had a really good yoga session, which has left me feeling all tired! Relaxing night ahead me thinks!

Cx


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls just thought i would let you know that im out :witch: got me at 7am this morning and was not expec ting that at all, but there i am disappointed but wont be trying as such anymore this year is going be if it happens it happens and i will be having a glass of wine when this period has finished thats for sure.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, so sorry the :witch: got you. I really hope it happens for you soon :hugs:.

She's just coming to an end for me now and I'm determined this is her last visit to me for a while! This month my plan is: CBFM, acupuncture, :sex: every 2-3 days from end of AF, eating honey, drinking green tea and may even try some grapefruit juice in case my cm is being too hostile! :haha: Second session of acupuncture is at 2.30pm tomorrow. 

I'm on my own tonight and tomorrow night, OH away on a work course. He's away again 7-10 Feb for an exam following this course. Typically this is due to be about when I ovulate :growlmad: If my cycle is same length as last one, we should be just about ok as I should ovulate about the Sunday/Monday before he goes. So I'm just hoping that this period apart doesn't wreck our chances this month :wacko:

Stina, Kyle is a lovely name. I don't know any. I think you're having a little Kyle :winkwink:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girlies,
I'm feeling good for you nat! That's some plan you've got there my dear. You could also add in pineapple juice as it's supposed to help strengthen the uterine wall, anythings worth a go:thumbup:
My gp didn't really know to much either but the specialists at the hospital are ever so good. With any luck the acupuncture will help you get that natural bfp. 
I thought cut of age for ivf was 40+:shrug: I'm so pleased you've finally taken that step Hun and gone for some advice. Well done:hugs:
Ink, I'm sorry to hear the rotten witch got you hun.
How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou, how are you? I've not heard of that pineapple one :wacko: I actually don't like grapefruit or pineapple but I'm willing to suffer both if it helps get a :baby:! I'm also going to regularly eat eggs this month as I've read several times that those are good for the quality of our eggs!

I notice you are well into your 2ww, how is it this month? Any symptoms? x


----------



## Toots3495

I didn't know that about eggs. Where does it end with all the things we're supposed to eat and drink:wacko:. 
Af is due and Thursday. I've not had a single symptom and tonight I've become v bloated and ive got a lot of wind (tmi:haha:) which is a pretty good sign that af will arrive. Only a couple more weeks and I go for my first procedure to check my tubes:happydance: the joys of ttc:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

No spotting this month? x


----------



## Toots3495

No but I didn't get any last month either which is odd as I was getting that for a long time beforehand. I stopped taking all the different vits after our hospital visit, apart from a pre natal one, so I'm wondering if something I was taking was upsetting my cycle in some way. I have also been more relaxed since the hospital so I guess it could have been stress causing it:shrug:
I was just thinking that I'm sure ink said a while ago that she's not able to have ivf due to her age so maybe the cut off is 40? We are able to get one ivf treatment here if necessary and I think 3 iui but the nurse said that every area is different as it depends on funding. 
How did your oh feel after the visit to the doc?


----------



## Nat0619

OH seems fine, he seems quite happy to provide his 'sample' when the time comes. I think he'd prefer to do it at home but I said that may depend on how far away the place he has to go to is, as I think it needs to be kept warm doesn't it? :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, hope everyone is well today. 
Yes the sample does have to be kept warm nat. I had it in my cleavage!


----------



## donna79

Afternoon my lovely ladies :hi:
What's the general mood for everyone today then??
I be quite happy today


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I'm not feeling too bad today. Except for the fact that a couple we know have posted a scan pic on Facebook this morning announcing their baby due in August :growlmad: I'm pleased for them obviously but just so jealous too. They are a couple I used to work with, haven't seen or spoke to them for ages. I did already know about the pregnancy as OH works with someone who is very good friends with them and told him a couple of weeks ago. But it still hurts to see the scan, just so wish it was us :nope:

But I'm ok :thumbup: Got second session of acupuncture at 2.30 today :happydance: I'm hoping my 'meridians' are not too out of whack this time and he starts a bit of specific fertility treatment

x


----------



## donna79

Oh Nat it will be your turn soon, it's frustrating I know , 
I'm sure all of you will get there xx


----------



## Toots3495

Chin up Nat, it'll be your turn soon Hun. Good luck with the acupuncture this afternoon:thumbup:

Hi Donna, Glad to hear you're in a happy mood. How's work today?

I'm bored senseless which just gives me more time to think/daydream! It is probably nothing but last night I had a sort of pinching pain around my right hip bone and today I've noticed the same feeling occasionally around my left hip bone. It's a bit odd but I'm probably just reading to much into it:dohh:.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat, sorry that you're feeling rubbish today :( Really looking forward to hearing how your second session of acupuncture went!
Donna- glad to hear you're in such a fab mood today!
Lou- fingers and toes crossed that the pinching you're feeling is all happening for a good reason!
How is everyone else?

I've had a day off today, so spent the day being quite lazy! Had a long day at Blackpool yesterday (totally worth it though) and my sciatica was quite bad, so I really needed the rest today. OH came back from work today with an orchid for me and a card, saying how proud he is of how well I've coped with the pregnancy so far (to be honest, I don't think I've had lots to deal with compared with lots of others though!).

I've tried to post a bump pic but it says that it's an 'invalid file' for some reason :shrug: Will have to try again soon.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sorry it's blurry and weirdly sized- OH is not so good with the camera!!
I look grumpy because it's about the 55th photo he tried to take :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Bump14weeks.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## windswept

Yup, I spy your bump! It's just gonna keep growing! I'll post mine later - we are going to a Burn's supper on Friday and I was going through my wardrobe trying to find something that might fit and look slightly dressy... Couldn't believe how big I look!

I too have been off all day - had a lovely long lie, then a nice walk with the doggies (and some power training with the pup), rescued a sheep and fed the pet sheeps! Then I ended up washing out the wheelie bins, cleaning out the ducks, clearing the drains in the back garden and then gutting the kitchen... Nest building? False burst of energy? Whatever it is, I made the most of it - but am knackered now! Maybe tonight I might finally sleep properly???

Hope everyone is okay tonight?


----------



## windswept

Not even half way yet...
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Toots3495

Kim, cute bump! I love seeing the bump pics as you girls get bigger:thumbup:
I thought utd were going to let you down last night! Thankfully they pulled it back. How sweet is your oh for buying the card and orchid, so lovely.
Stina, you are growing at some rate girl!!
Nat, how'd you get on today?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ugh, I did too Lou- I was not a happy bunny at half time last night!! It's not the easiest thing trying not to get stressed too, when I follow such a ridiculous football team ;)

Stina- your bump is just gorgeous. I want it!!


----------



## windswept

Thank you ladies! It's all out front again. Only put on 3 lbs though, so am happy it's not fat building up! But, yes, the growth rate is significant, considering there are still 20 weeks to go!

Kim, you'll be big before you know it - enjoy your cute wee bump for now!


----------



## Nat0619

Nice bumps Stina and Kim! :thumbup: You're certainly both growing now, it's exciting :happydance:

Lou, hope the pinching pains are a good sign. Is it tomorrow the :witch: is due?

Had my second session of acupuncture this afternoon. Can't believe I've now been twice for a treatment that involves lying on a couch whilst a little old chinese man continually tests your pulse for 'blockages' and sticks needles in you in random places :haha: 

Today was pretty similar to last week but I had two needles just below my knees today :wacko: They were really tingling whilst they were in and he said this meant it was balancing the energy flows. He said the blockages he cleared last week (around liver and lungs) had not returned so just worked again on my 'earth' meridian which is still apparently a bit depleted. I asked about specific fertility acupuncture and he said he will do this, either next time or the one after, he always gets the whole body in balance first. He did say that I may find that just what he is doing now helps things and he has had women fall pregnant after just a couple of sessions of the basic 'balancing' acupuncture, as it balances all systems of the body including reproductive. OH and I are definitely going to try hard this month but I think I am also going to use this as a bit of a 'diagnosis' month, with the acupuncture and tests, so March may be an interesting month :shrug:

On my own again tonight ladies, OH not back until tomorrow. Missed him but kind of nice having a bit of 'me' time too. It's our 3 year anniversary on Friday :happydance: We've got a meal booked at a nice new restaurant by us so looking forward to that. You ladies got any weekend plans? x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening nat, its interesting how sticking little needles in somebody can help a whole host of complaints and problems. I'm so tempted to have a go but I'm not sure whether I ought to get my hospital appointment out of the way first as we still don't know if it's me or oh that has the problem. I wonder if acupuncture would help a man with a low sperm count:shrug:
A meal out sounds like a nice treat, is your oh a romantic soul? 
My oh is working most of the weekend so I'll probably occupy myself with my favourite pastime baking!


----------



## Nat0619

I think I have read on the internet that acupuncture can help men with sperm count too :thumbup: I have mentioned it to OH in case his comes back low, not sure how keen he would be to try it though :wacko:

Have you chased up your test results? You are sooo patient! I'll be wanting to know I think as soon as I can (although maybe I won't when it gets to it, I may get scared :nope:) How come your doc has already booked you for a HSG without you having the blood and SA results? My doc just wants to see those results first x


----------



## windswept

Hey Nat - so glad the acupuncture is going well - it sounds really interesting. I've got a good feeling for you!

Congrats on your anniversary - hope you have a lovely night out for it. I am home alone just now too - Mr W has been away for nearly a week... And, I have to admit that I am loving the peace and quiet - 'me' time is great time! Plus, it's nice to have the bed to myself since I am so uncomfy all night!

Weekend - designated driver on Friday night for 4 couples and hubby :( Gardening on Saturday (and helping local school kids set up a polytunnel) and long walk on Sunday. Nothing exciting, but suits me just fine!


----------



## Nat0619

What's a polytunnel Stina? :dohh:


----------



## windswept

It's like a greenhouse, but made of polythene and in a tunnel shape - for growing veg and fruit in... We need them up here to extend the growing season! Good for growing tomatoes, etc... The local school kids have been given one by a old man (botoch) and they are looking for volunteers to get it up and going.


----------



## Toots3495

Im scared to get the results if I'm honest, especially oh sample cos if it's low or non existent then he's going to be devestated. I'd rather wait to get them at the hospital cos then we'll find out the next course of action straight away rather than sitting at home worrying about it for a few weeks. The gp actually did bugger all apart from the initial referral to the hospital. We had to wait till we got to the hospital appointment to get bloods done etc and they have arranged the ultrasound procedure on my tubes.
We can't ttc next month as it says in the letter that it's advised to abstain from unprotected sex before the treatment as although it has no ill effects on a pregnancy it's not advisable. That's a real shame as it's going to be another month gone!


----------



## Nat0619

Well here's hoping you don't even need next month anyway hun :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls, how are we all today?
Glad to hear the acupuncture session went well Nat. I'm getting very excited for you!! Sounds like you and OH have a lovely evening planned tomorrow- hope you enjoy it :)

We're off down south for the weekend, to stay with family. We actually have a match at Southampton on Saturday which works out well, as my mum is only about an hour or so away from there :) Whilst we're down there, we're telling all of my younger nieces and nephews (we told the older ones- the ones their twenties- when we were down at Christmas, along with my sisters). We thought it best to get past 12 weeks before we told the little ones. So I guess next week, I will become one of those people that I used to hate- making a Facebook announcement about bubba :blush:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, have a lovely weekend Kim. I bet all the little ones will be really excited to be told a little bubba is on the way!
How's everybody else this morning?
Af hasn't appeared yet but no doubt she's hiding and will pounce on me sometime today when I least expect it! Strange thing is that considering it's due today I have had no spotting which is v unusual. I did have some milky White cm this morning (tmi sorry!) so I am a little confused at the moment as to what's going on:shrug:


----------



## Toots3495

Ok so it's now 4.30pm and theres still no af, not even any spotting. Sometimes af can arrive a day or so either side of the expected date but I always get spotting. Im trying so hard not to get a little excited but at the back of my mind I'm thinking could I be! Oh dear I'm going to be disappointed tomorrow:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

got my fingers crossed for you toots


----------



## Nat0619

Oooh! Lou, really really hope she doesn't show :thumbup:

Do you usually have LP of around 11 days then?

Kim, question about acupuncture. When you had it did you find your ovaries twinged a lot and earlier than usual? I've had loads of ov twinges today and also my boobs are a bit tingly :wacko: This is extremely early in my cycle - CD5!! I do sometimes feel little ov pains just after AF, like they wake up a bit and then go quiet again, but I'm sure they were stronger than usual today. I actually want to ovulate a bit earlier this cycle as OH is going to be away Feb 7-10th for a work exam and that would be about when I'm due to ov if I have my usual 31 day cycle :nope:

x


----------



## Nat0619

PS: Bought myself some grapefruit juice in asda this evening :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Get busy nat just in case the acupuncture is doing something! Strap oh to the bed if you have to but do lots of:sex:
I did a test when I got in from work and it was bfn so I assume Af will show tomorrow although at the moment I've got no cramps or anything. Why do our bodies do this to us!!:wacko:


----------



## mrsine

Toots3495 said:


> Ok so it's now 4.30pm and theres still no af, not even any spotting. Sometimes af can arrive a day or so either side of the expected date but I always get spotting. Im trying so hard not to get a little excited but at the back of my mind I'm thinking could I be! Oh dear I'm going to be disappointed tomorrow:dohh:

Fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Nat0619

It never ceases to amaze me how our bodies can be so different from month to month. I am convinced that I will never know when I am preg and not going to get AF now, as my symptoms change each month so I won't think anything means anything anymore.

See if she shows tomorrow and, if not, maybe try a test with FMU :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

:blush: this is way tmi I'm so sorry but I've just had a cm that I've never had before. It's was clear with an almost green tinge to it:blush:. That's totally new and I'm really confused!!! Where's af? Where's the spotting? WTF?!!! Should I feel excited or not cos I've had a bfn tonight. What is my body doing to me:wacko:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lou, I REALLY hope this is it for you. I agree with Nat- if you've got a spare test, then do another one in the morning with FMU. There are loads of girls in first tri who didn't get a BFP until they were a few days late. I'm trying not to get too excited too lol.

Nat- I got tons of twinges after acupuncture, particularly on my left side which is where I ovulated from the cycle I got my BFP. It made me ovulate a day or two earlier, but not much more than that. I do truly believe that acupuncture does something somehow to assist conception.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, hope everybody is well. It's freezing here, what's it like with you?
Af has still not arrived so its now a day late, my ticker seems to be a bit behind! I didn't have anymore tests at home so I couldn't use fmu. I'll see what happens today and maybe I'll test tomorrow or Sunday. I've currently got no signs that af is going to come but of course that may change as the day goes on.


----------



## mrsine

Toots3495 said:


> Morning ladies, hope everybody is well. It's freezing here, what's it like with you?
> Af has still not arrived so its now a day late, my ticker seems to be a bit behind! I didn't have anymore tests at home so I couldn't use fmu. I'll see what happens today and maybe I'll test tomorrow or Sunday. I've currently got no signs that af is going to come but of course that may change as the day goes on.

Yay for you. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks mrsine. I'm trying not to get my knickers in to much of a twist!


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god Lou - any update?? :wacko:

Kim, mine are mainly on left side too! Had them quite a bit again today. I swear I do not normally get this many twinges this early (CD6!!) My CBFM isn't due to start asking me for tests until CD9 so if I ov mega-early it'll miss it! Although I'm half expecting CBFM to not ask me for any tests until about April as, due to me not using it for a few months, it had got to CD97 or something when I reset it :haha:

Had a glass of grapefruit juice this morning, don't really like the taste but will do anything now to help get our little :baby:!

How is everyone? Ready for the weekend? OH and I are off out for our meal tonight, looking forward to that. Can't believe it's 3 years today since we met - remember it so clearly :kiss:


----------



## Toots3495

Evening all, have a fantastic time tonight nat. Maybe as romance is in the air you'll dtd and catch an early eggy:thumbup:. The grapefruit juice is foul but if it helps it's gotta be done! 
There's no change with me at the moment, I'm going slightly nuts:haha: 
I keep a record of my cycles on an app on my phone and according to that I had a 27 day cycle once back in march 2010 so I guess there is a possibility I'm having one again:shrug:. I keep trying to be rational about it rather than get myself in a state but it's easier said than done. It's cd27 tomorrow so af will be 2 days late if I'm having a normal 25 day cycle so let's see what tomorrow brings!
How's everybody else?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I've just done a test with fmu and it was bfn. Today is cd27 so af is well and truly late! It's a strange one:wacko:
Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

Came on here seeing if you had any update. Sorry it's a BFN. Do you know when you definitely ov'd? Could it be that you're just having a longer cycle?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, Ive done another test this afternoon and that was bfn as well. I must be on some sort of weird longer cycle. As I'm now 2 days late surely the tests would be showing something by now so I'm not convinced at all that we've been successful this cycle. 
How was your anniversary meal?


----------



## windswept

Oooohhh, Toots - I am eagerly awaiting updates! I am praying that this is it for you - you deserve it!

What tests did you use? First Response are best, or Superdrug. The blue dye ones are less good early on. 

I had a bad day yesterday - pains in my cyst phenomenal - docs confirmed I also have an infection in my bladder, so am back on penicillin. And, to top it off, I now have thrush. Am in a fair bit of pain and feel emotionally and physically exhausted - poor Mr W came back to a crying wreck. Scan on Thursday, so we'll know more about what the cysts are doing - phew. Bubba still okay - kicking and heartbeat on doppler tell me so - it's just that it's sharing it's space with large cysts and an inflamed bladder :(

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend. Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, hope you're all enjoying the weekend.
Stina, I hope you feel better soon:hugs:. It just seems to be one thing after another for you. With any luck the penicillin will kick on quickly. 
I'm now on cd28, af is now 3 days late. Did yet another test first thing this morning and got yet another bfn:wacko:. This is a super weird cycle I'm having at the moment and it's doing my head in!! At the moment I have no symptoms for af or pregnancy so maybe my insides have just decided to go on strike. So far Ive used Internet cheapy tests, sainsburys early response and clear blue. There's not even a hint of a line on any of them so I'm thinking def not pregnant cos surely by now something would be showing if I was. 
I'll keep you up to date girls if anything changes. 
Enjoy what's left of the weekend:kiss:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou

How strange :wacko: Don't lose hope though, maybe you are one of those women who won't get a positive pregnancy test until a bit later :thumbup:

Keep us updated! x


----------



## windswept

Toots - don't throw them out either - look at them again 24 hours after doing them - I did and found a faint line which led to my BFP!

I am finding it really hard not to get excited, so can't imagine how you are feeling!

Feeling pooped - just totally worn out. Our cot was brought to us today, and it was really light, so Mr W and I lifted it up the stairs... I have been in absolute agony since. Not liking these cysts. No difference with my bladder either, but the odd kick helps reassure me bubba is in no harm!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, my body has been v cruel to me! Making me think I was in with a chance but unfortunately I've got to cd29 today and the spotting has started:cry:. It's most unusual for me to have a cycle that long. I'm gutted to be honest but I was getting bfn so I shouldn't have allowed myself to get excited:dohh:
How's everybody else this morning?


----------



## mrsine

Toots3495 said:


> Morning ladies, my body has been v cruel to me! Making me think I was in with a chance but unfortunately I've got to cd29 today and the spotting has started:cry:. It's most unusual for me to have a cycle that long. I'm gutted to be honest but I was getting bfn so I shouldn't have allowed myself to get excited:dohh:
> How's everybody else this morning?

:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks mrsine:flower:


----------



## mamadonna

really sorry toots:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks mama. I shouldn't have got myself all excited!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Lou, I'm so sorry. How very, very cruel. I think we were all getting excited for you- our bodies can be so cruel sometimes :hugs:

How is everyone this morning? Stina- hope you're not in too much pain this morning.
I'm fine- a bit tired after a busy weekend. Our news is now out in the open today which feels weird, after keeping it quiet for so long.


----------



## mamadonna

Toots3495 said:


> Thanks mama. I shouldn't have got myself all excited!

its only natural to get excited:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Kim, it does seem very mean to pick the month I get a prediction for a bfp to arrive really late! I know it's utter nonsense but I had that in my head along with af being really late so I thOught this could be my month. Never mind I'll keep calm and carry on:thumbup:. 
Was everybody excited to hear your news?


----------



## donna79

Morning Ladies :hi:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, how's you today?


----------



## donna79

Pretty good my dear thanks for asking, just happy bobbing along.
Looks like you've had a bit of a rough ride last week :hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Yeah my body has been playing nasty tricks on me. I've got the hospital appointment coming up in a couple of weeks which I'm dreading! It all sounds very intrusive! At least the results are given there and then so I'll know exactly what the next step will be. I noticed a thread earlier saying that some ladies were in quite a bit of pain afterwards so that's another thing to worry about now:wacko: 
Did you do anything exciting at the weekend?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Lou, I'm so sorry the spotting has started :nope: I was getting excited for you too. Our bodies are cruel most definitely. At least you have your appointment next week now and should get some answers.

Stina, you feeling any better today? At least you are feeling :baby: so know all is ok there, which is the main thing. And you have your scan this week too so hopefully they can give you some reassurance then.

Kim, must be exciting that your news is out in the open now :thumbup:

I've done my first test on CBFM this morning, CD9. Reading 'low' at the moment. Who wants to bet that my body now plays me up and ovulates some time between Monday and Thursday next week?! OH is away then and if my cycle is usual length that is about when I will ov :cry: I am desperate to ov a bit earlier and am hoping acupuncture, honey and grapefruit juice may do that for me :haha: but as I'm not showing even 'high' yet it could be unlikely :nope: I'm still getting occasional ov twinges so I just need my ovaries to get moving a bit more and get on with it :wacko:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning nat, that would be just bloody typical wouldn't it to ovulate at a time you don't want to! I hate my body at the moment:growlmad:. It's a shame we can't over ride mother nature and get our bodies to behave exactly how we want. When's your next acupuncture session?


----------



## Nat0619

Not got acupuncture again now until Wednesday 16th Feb as acupuncturist is away on holiday :nope: That will likely be the same week I have my blood test too.

OH and I are going to do the 'every other day' method this week anyway, even if I am reading 'low' at the moment, and do this up to when he goes away x


----------



## Toots3495

Good idea, at least you'll have a good amount stocked up which could catch the eggy. Are your bloods being done through the gp surgery and then you'll be refered to a specialist?


----------



## Nat0619

Bloods and OH SA are being done through GP yes (although we haven't yet heard where OH has to go to have his sample done!) GP just said he'd see what those results were and if any more tests were to be done on me, it would be referral to a gynae x


----------



## Toots3495

Well af has arrived. Good job we're not supposed to try this cycle cos I haven't got a clue when I'll ovulate! I assume because this cycle was longer than normal that it will affect the next cycle:shrug:. I'll have to order some more ovulation tests I think. My hospital appointment is cd11 so maybe if I'm not to sore we could still try. After my tubes have had a good poking maybe it'll get things moving down there:haha:


----------



## donna79

Goodness prodding and poking ....in a way i'm glad I don't have to bother about this anymore as I can now see how much it effects you all.
I must say that you are the bravest and the most amazing girls I have ever met.:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

You're not so bad yourself Hun!


----------



## donna79

I try x
Let's hope there are no more speed bumps and set backs and that the elusive BFP gets each and every one of you x


----------



## Toots3495

Let's hope so. Have you got to see this whole year out before you can start your ivf or is it left for you to decide when you feel ready?


----------



## donna79

It's up to me but the way I feel at the moment not really bothered, still alittle numb about the whole thing really.


----------



## Toots3495

Good morning ladies, how is everybody today?


----------



## NandO1

hi toots sorry to crash this thread just wondering how you are doing. You have your appt soon dont you? I bet you cant wait. All good here getting a bit uncomfortable now and being kicked senseless, hope all is good with you, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nand, lovely to hear from you. I'm doing ok. My appointment is 10th feb and hopefully that will shed some light on what's going on, I get the results straight away which is good. I'm nervous cos it doesn't sound pleasant but it's got to be done.
I'm glad to hear you're doing well. You must have a lovely bump now! Xxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning Toots. How are you feeling today? Still gutted for you but hopefully the test results soon will bring some good news.
How is everyone else? Nat- any update on the CBFM. A couple of cycles, I went from low to high for one day, then straight to peak so you may still be able to avoid the time when OH is away.
Has anyone heard from Stina lately?

I'm fine today- have a trip to the dentist later. Ugh! The 'announcement' went down very well yesterday. Think we shocked a few people actually as we hadn't made it common knowledge that we were TTC. The fact that OH and I have been together so long and we're seen as 'career/football/travel' people, made people think that children weren't on the agenda I reckon. How wrong were they lol?!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Kim, I'm at the dentist all day everyday during the week! Be brave Hun, is it just a check up?
Stina hasn't been on for a few days now, hope she's ok cos she wasn't feeling to well was she. 
We haven't told a single person we're ttc so if we do ever manage it I'm sure our families faces will be a picture! Everybody has come to the conclusion we don't want a child.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yeah, just a check up this time but I do have a problem with one of my bottom teeth so I don't think it'll be a straight forward appointment. I don't envy you Lou- poor thing!
I'm a little concerned about Stina- I hope everything is ok. Isn't her scan soon?


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

I'm here! It's so nice to be missed! I'm gutted for you Toots - I really hoped this was it for you :( 

Well, I am having a bad week again - too sore to even laugh or sneeze and sleep is out of the question. Had to cancel my yoga, aquanatal, work, everything! The weather is shocking too - proper gales and rain, with more snow forecast. And, to top it off our new car is still in the garage and is very, very poorly (wish they had an NHS for cars). So, am stuck in the middle of nowhere feeling sorry for myself and not even able to get out with the doggies.... But, I have a prenatal treatment this afternoon and Mr W is going to get busy building our nest (well, working on the nursery).

But, working at home has been okay today - sitting by a roasty toasty fire, dogs at my feet and watching our friendly local otter swim by the window!

Oh, and look at my ticker!!! Less than 20 weeks to go, and scan in two days... Find out what this pesky cyst is up to!

Sorry for the moan...


----------



## windswept

Hope your dentist appointment goes okay... It's not so bad now that we don't have to pay to be tortured though - I always think dentist bills are cruel!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Stina, I'm relieved to see you! Was getting quite worried.
I'm sure the scan can't come soon enough for you now. I'm sorry you're in so much pain at the moment. You've had a bit of a rough ride in this pregnancy, poor thing.


----------



## windswept

Thanks for caring, ladies!

Do you know, a few folk have said that I've had a tough pregnancy, but I don't see it like that at all - especially now that the wee bugger is kicking me all the time and I am reminded why I am in so much pain. Although, lets face it, it's the cysts fault and not the baby - poor baby is having to share space with an inflamed bladder and a massive cyst.

But, yeah - scan can't come quick enough! They'll hopefully make a plan for how to deal with it... Although after watching 'one born every minute' I am a bit put off by having to have a caesarean!

Did anyone else watch it?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, I really hope you feel better soon:hugs:. Being snug and warm at home will do you good. Have the cysts always been there or did they develop when bubba started growing? Have you decided on a colour scheme for the nursery?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yeah, I watched it last night :)
Quite a few people I know say that the births that they show aren't always how they really are. One of my friends had to have an emergency caesarean as baby was distressed, but she was just so relieved that everything was fine that she wasn't bothered how the baby was born. I'm sure that if you do have to have an elective caesarean, that you'll just be happy to have bubba in your arms.


----------



## Toots3495

I taped it last night so I shall be watching it tonight. I really enjoy watching it, when some women are really screaming it makes me wonder how on earth I'll handle the same situation!


----------



## inkdchick

hey girls ive been there twice and believe me its not as bad as they show and its true what they say when they day that if it is as bad as women say then why do we go on to have more than one, and its a pain with a purpose, time goes so quickly so dont worry , i actually enjoy it and wish that i was some way close to the labour stage let alone pregnant so that i can experience that again i love it and you have a very special gift at the end.
Good Luck Storky x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Stina, sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly but glad you're staying in the warm :thumbup: You will have to post a scan pic!

Lou, are you a dental nurse then? Didn't know that (apologies of you have told us, I must have missed it if so)

Well girls I hit 'high' on CBFM this morning, which I'm really pleased about. Kim, I'm actually thinking there is a possibility of what you say happened to you, in that I may hit 'peak' soon. Reason I think this is the amount of ov twinges I'm getting already, plus there is a faint LH line on the stick today already and that usually only happens with me the day or two before peak! I am only CD10 and this is very early for me to be feeling so many twinges and seeming to be so close to ov - acupuncture done something you reckon?! 

So far OH and I have :sex: CD5, CD7, CD9 (last night), so started well :thumbup:

Ink, how are you?

x


----------



## Toots3495

That's great nat! Get as much :sex: as poss before oh disappears for a week:thumbup:. I'm a dental practice manager but I nurse as well, I don't think I have mentioned that before. It's an interesting job and it's such a shame people are so frightened, we really are nice honest:haha:.
Just watched last nights one born every minute. It always makes me feel a little tearful every time the little bubba appears, I'm a soppy old sod aren't I!
Hope everyone had a good day:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone today?

I'm still 'high' on CBFM. CD11 today. Due to :sex: tonight to keep to the 'every other day' method :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon nat, keep up the good work! I've never used one of those monitors, does high mean you're about to ovulate?


----------



## Nat0619

High means my level of oestrogen has gone up, which signals the body preparing for ovulation. Peak is then when it detects the LH surge that signals the egg is being released. I did have a month last year where I was on 'high' for 10 days, I'm hoping that doesn't happen now :nope: I hit high that month on CD10 but didn't hit peak until CD20! Another month I got 5 high days and then hit peak (this was the month AF was a few days late and I think I may have had a very early loss). Then the other month I used it was that one where I never got a peak, was just 'high' for absolutely ages - remember, it was the month you were getting positive OPKs for ages too? :wacko:

I'm still having a fair few ov twinges, they really feel 'active' this month. I'm sure acupuncture has done something :shrug: x


----------



## Toots3495

I remember that month, it was a weird one for both of us! The Chinese have been doing acupuncture and using herbs for god knows how long so there must be something in it. I think after my procedure next week I'll look into trying it myself, only prob is that I don't think there is anybody in the town that does it. Is it recommended once a week or more?


----------



## Nat0619

The guy who does mine recommends a session every week for 3 weeks, then it going down to every 2 weeks for a month or so and then says that usually it is then ok to go down to once a month or even less. So I would have had a third session today had he not been away on holiday :cry: But he says it will be fine for me to just go as soon as he is back, which I am doing, and then it may be that I have another few sessions quite close together :shrug:

I told my mum at the weekend that I was having it. She told me about a guy she works with who has severe psoriasis. He had tried everything and was due to be getting married so was desperate to clear it up. No treatments from docs had worked and he was in despair. Someone recommended he try acupuncture. He had a few sessions and the psoriasis completely cleared up, just in time for his wedding :thumbup: And it hasn't returned. I do believe these chinese know their stuff x


----------



## Toots3495

Definately, look how quick kim got her bfp as soon as she started having it. This could be your month nat!!


----------



## Nat0619

God I hope so Lou! I'm certainly planning on giving it a good go. I'm eating honey every day, actually really like it now :thumbup: Ran out of grapefruit juice now though, may pop down shop for some more in a bit :haha: That doesn't seem to have done anything yet, no sign of EWCM :nope:

Did you say they have advised you not to ttc this month because of your procedure? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how are we doing today?
Nat- I'm certain that the acupuncture has kick started something for you. I definitely had O twinges that I'd never had before after the acupuncture. I'm convinced that it really does help- I know of a few success stories because of acupuncture. They can't all be coincidence ;)
Lou- how's you? (Wow, I made that rhyme lol).


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :flower:

How are you and bump today? You're a poet and you don't know it :haha:

Sitting here with ov twinges going on on the right now. They were on the left earlier. Is my body trying to decide which side to go from as they keep swapping over :wacko: Maybe I've got about 50 follicles growing :haha:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon Kim, I'm good thanks. How's you today?
Nat, I have been advised to try not to conceive this month due to the procedure. It's annoying cos that's another cycle gone:cry:. I'm getting nervous now it's getting nearer.


----------



## Waitin4astork

You never know Nat- maybe you'll get an eggy from both this month ;)
Lou- I can imagine you must be feeling nervous (especially annoying if you're not allowed to TTC this cycle) but at least you won't be in the dark any longer and if there is anything that needs help, it'll put you on the right track :thumbup:

Bump and I are good thanks. Was really tired after getting back from the match last night so got a really good night's sleep- the best I've had in ages. Feel loads better for it too.


----------



## Toots3495

The scary thing is not knowing what they are going to tell me. Plus I'm dreading the naked from the waist down being prodded bit:haha:. I hope it doesn't hurt as well!


----------



## Toots3495

Evening ladies, hope everybody had a good day:thumbup:
I was looking up images of the dye test today online and it's actually going to be interesting to see my tubes in all their glory:haha:.I hope I'm going to be a brave girl and not disgrace myself! I also read about another procedure they do where you have a GA and they go in through an incision just below the belly button, that doesn't sound to plesent! Also saw pics of ovarian drilling, what an awful name for it:wacko:. 
What's everybody been up to today?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

OH and I have just got in, been out straight from work tonight for something to eat and a drink :thumbup: I was going into Birmingham when I finished work to get a birthday pressie for my dad and for my brother's fiancee (both their birthdays next week) so met OH when he finished work.

I've seen some images on the net of the ovarian drilling procedure, that is a horrid name for it :wacko: I expected to see a great pneumatic drill :haha: going at the poor ovary but what they were doing actually looked very gentle really. I bet you'll be glad when your procedure is over. Is yours the one called a HSG? What is the difference between that and a lap and dye? Is lap the one where you have the GA?

I notice Stina has not been on, wasn't it her scan today? Hope all has gone well for her x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, I'm not entirely sure on the proper names of the procedures but I think hsg is an X-ray on the tubes and uterus and I'm guessing lap and dye is going in through the navel:shrug:. All medical procedures have such long titles! I will be so glad to get it over and done with!
When does your oh go away?


----------



## Toots3495

I think Scotland have got bad weather at the moment, perhaps Stina has Internet trouble?


----------



## Nat0619

OH goes away Monday and comes back Thursday, so only actually on my own 3 nights. But it's just that it's due to coincide with when I'd normally ov :dohh: I'm still 'high' on CBFM at mo, really hoping I peak in next day or two :shrug:


----------



## windswept

Bad weather? Horrendous weather! There are Hurricane Force 12 winds - the sea is crazy! Thankfully we are kinda used to it and everything is tied down, but boats are running their moorings and landing on rocks, all schools closed, all council buildings all closed, public transport cancelled - crazy! We are safe, but the sea was hitting our house (we live on a sea wall) and we have had intermittent power, oh and our sky dish has blown away! Latest winds have been 91.8 mph!

So, I was very relieved not to get a call from the hospital to cancel appointment!

Guys, you wouldn't believe how in love we are with our little one - it was THE single most incredible thing in the world, watching him/her on the screen. Little hands up at it's mouth, then clapping, wee legs kicking, heart pounding, head rolling from side to side, back arching, feet crossing and uncrossing. Just amazing! All is well and the consultant was really happy with everything. Thinks that to do anything with the cyst would be more dangerous than it is worth, so I'm just going to deal with it - the infection probably made things worse!

Will try to get a photo up tomorrow - got some real crackers of the face - can almost visualise my baby already... And when it kicks I can picture what movements it is doing in there.

Guys, I know it is so unfair that you might have to go through any of those awful sounding procedures, but believe me, it will be soooooo worth it. I pray that you guys are this lucky - very soon. 

Love you guys, in fact, love everything today! Happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Toots3495

Stina, you brought a tear to my eye! It must be incredible to see your little bubba doing all those movements. I feel really happy that us girls are travelling along with you cos I've read other posts saying that once people get their bfp they go away from ttc but you and Kim have stayed with us:kiss:. When bubba is born give him/her a big kiss from auntie toots!
I thought it was windy here but it's nothing compared to what you're putting up with! I thought of you when I saw the weather report at lunchtime. Can't wait to see the scan pic:thumbup:
Nat, with any luck you'll have enough:spermy: waiting to catch the peak:happydance:. You're doing you're best at the moment and that's all you can do Hun.


----------



## windswept

I am so glad that you are happy for me to share in your journey too, and hope that my happiness doesn't upset you guys - if it ever does, please tell me and I'll pipe down. 

Well, the Outer Hebrides seemed to survive the storm - our council worry a lot since the big storm of 2005 (when a poor family were swept away by the sea in their car as they were trying to escape the rising tide which was flooding their home - all five died, three generations, and the locals spent months searching for their bodies - a true tragedy). Last nights wind was comparable, but thankfully all fishing boats were in, and people took the warning to stay indoors - no tragedies this time, just damage to property and now no power for most of the islands.

Can I introduce you to baby Morrison? The consultant knows what sex we are having, but we don't - one photo of the face looks very much like a chubby little boy and the other looks like a little pretty petite girly. If you can't immediately see the close up of the face, please look again - it is amazing when you see it - the wee lips and chin... I am soooooo in love and nothing will wipe this smirk off my face!

You guys get busy - I want to share in all your experiences when mine has passed... Stork, when is your next scan??? I think I get another at 32 weeks.

Cx


----------



## windswept

Hmmm - can't upload the photos - will try again later...


----------



## windswept

Third time lucky?!
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 14









4.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Toots3495

Oh wow Stina! They are awesome pics, really clear. I can see what you mean about one looking like a boy and the other a girl. Ive gotta say I'm reckoning you've got a little baby girl:baby:.


----------



## windswept

I am totally torn between boy and girl - haven't a clue any more - but keep referring to it as him!

I want to sew some lovely drapes for the crib and curtains and cushions for the nursery - but I am bored of neutral colours... I want to know so I can veer towards boyish or girly!!!


----------



## mrsine

windswept said:


> Third time lucky?!

Beautiful!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Stina, the pics are wonderful! I'm not that great at guessing gender usually, but I'm going with Lou and saying a girl. I'm glad to hear that everything is progressing so well :) My next scan is on 9th March although I've been a bit naughty, and booked a private anomoly scan on 24th Feb after work. I'll be 18+1 then (the private scan place doesn't do anomoly scans until 18 weeks onwards). I know it's only 2 weeks before the scan at the hospital but as you know, those 2 weeks can feel like a lifetime! We're not telling anyone about it though. It sounds stupid but as we're finding out the gender, I want to wait and see if they say the same thing at both scans until we tell people (although I'll come on here and tell you guys of course!).

Lou- I'm sure I can speak for both Stina and I when I say that we didn't even consider not coming back to this thread after our BFPs. There is NO way I could have got through the TTC process without all of you girls and I feel like we share a bond now. I am totally desperate for each and every one of us to have a happy ending.


----------



## windswept

There's those tears again!

Ohhh - I totally understand why you are getting a scan sooner! We'd do the same, if we had the option! I'd have loved one of those 3D ones too, but would mean a fair travel to get to do that!


I can't wait to find out what you are having! I think we'll all get a shock if they tell you its a girl! We know it's a boy!

I hope you guys are right that this is our little Cara, but we'll still be prepared and choose a boys name in the meantime... Cameron seems to be the favourite of the moment, our wee Cammy!


----------



## mamadonna

loving the scan pics windswept i'm kinda swaying towards girl also


----------



## inkdchick

wow what wondering scan pics stina me thinks its a boy xx :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, what gorgeous scan pics :thumbup: You must be sooo delighted. I'm still saying it's a boy, me and Ink seem to be the only ones who are saying boy.

I'm going to count myself out I think this month. Still only 'high' on the CBFM and OH goes away Monday so really not giving us much chance of catching it now, unless I suddenly peak tomorrow or Sunday. I'm actually starting to think I'm not going to ov at all this month, which would be just typical with it being the month I'm having the blood test :growlmad: Been having ov twinges for about a week which seems a very long time with nothing happening. Sorry girls, having a pessimistic day today. But Stina, your scan pics have cheered me up and I will shut up moaning now :happydance:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Stina, your name choices are so cute! Little cammy, it's adoreable.
Kim, I'm glad to hear that you're happy to stay with us Hun. We may be slightly behind but we're in it together:hugs:. I'm v excited to see new scan pics later in the month. 
Nat, I can see why you are concerned about missing it this month but if sperm can live inside for a few days then there is still a bloody good chance of catching the eggy:thumbup:. Just make sure you dtd right up to the last minute! Keep the pma up Hun. 
Hope everyone else is well. :kiss:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls. Did everyone have a good weekend?
Mine was fine- went to the match at Wolves on Saturday, which didn't go so well (sigh!) but I was thinking about you Nat, the whole time! It was weird thinking that I was in the town where you live!
Today after work, OH and I are going to Mothercare to start looking at things to get an idea of what we're going to need, prices etc. We're both still resolutely not going to buy anything yet though as we still feel it's far too early. Hearing such sad news like what happened to Amanda Holden doesn't help the worry either!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies,
Kim, my oh was none to impressed with the result either! Have fun today looking at all the bits and pieces at mothercare, at least by pricing it up you'll know roughly what to budget for. 
How's everybody else?


----------



## windswept

Morning Ladies!

How are we all today? We have sunshine, a little warmth and no rain/snow, so I am happy! Still no car though :(

Had a really constructive weekend of nest building (aka finding places to store everything now we have emptied nursery ready to decorate), and some lovely walks on the beaches. I always love beachcombing after a big storm!

Movements are very regular now - I know when to expect them - and they are very reassuring!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Stina, no sunshine here unfortunately. I'm fed up with this weather now and can't wait for the spring/summer:happydance:. I had a fairly quiet weekend just did a fair bit of baking. Oh is complaining that all my baking is expanding his waistline:haha:


----------



## windswept

Your OH is very lucky! Mine is always complaining I don't do enough! I did make a dessert last night though, for tonight, with soya milk, vanilla and maple syrup - it's turned out a bit like angel delight, but should be like creme brulee! I am crap, but then, I don't really make the time for it. Another thing to add to the list for when I am on maternity leave!

I feel like spring is just around the corner... So much so I am going to get my veggie plot prepared for planting my onions, shallots and garlic - and my tatties should arrive this week too. And, I'll get all my seeds sown and in the cold frames for my cabbages, etc. I love growing things!


----------



## Toots3495

That's something I wish I could find the time to do especially as I like to cook. It must be rewarding growing your own veg. Are you still thinking of changing your job to childcare from home once bubba is born?


----------



## windswept

I am not sure what direction I will take once baby arrives - but I do know I will not be going back to work (well, definitely not full time anyway)... I have picked up a bit of work on Mr W's estate, but not sure it's what I want to do. Childcare is risky - I could end up with one child at £3.50 an hour - which would be me really tied but for way less than the minimum wage...

Oh, here's my half way bump!
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1









21 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope you all had a good weekend. We spent most of it at my mum and dad's, went over and stayed there Saturday night and had a takeaway and then went out for Sunday lunch with them yesterday. It is my dad's birthday this coming Wednesday and also my brother is going to work in Bahrain, flying out 16th Feb, so a bit of a family get together.

Kim, my OH was at the match Saturday! He's a wolves season ticket holder. He was delighted with the result!

My body is messing me around a lot this month girls, I just knew it would on the month I need to know when I ov for my blood test :growlmad: I am still reading 'high' on CBFM and am now thinking I'm not going to peak at all. So worried I'm not going to ov and tests are therefore going to show a problem :cry: But on the other hand, I have had so much ov pain, mainly on left side, particularly yesterday afternoon. I would have sworn it was happening yesterday and it is quiet today so far but no peak so very confused :dohh: OH is now away too until Thursday evening so if I peak tomorrow or Wednesday it would be just typical :growlmad: I also don't think we've managed to BD enough so pretty sure we're out this month :nope:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Stina your halfway bump is fabulous! The pics not been taken in the dark this time so we get a proper look! I cannot believe how fast time has gone from you getting your bfp to now with a halfway bump.
Nat, How typical that your body chooses this month to mess around! Have you ever noticed before that you've not ovulated? Do you have to go for the blood test when your monitor shows a peak?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

I need to go for my blood test around 7dpo, so was really hoping to show a 'peak' and I would then get tested around 7 days after second peak day. I have heard reports that the CBFM can miss your LH surge, maybe if the hormone surge happens later in the day and is quick, so I am just hoping this may be what has happened. This morning's test stick had a faint LH line and so did yesterday morning's, so could my surge have happened during the day yesterday at the same time as all those pains? :shrug: I can only wait and see if my ovary twinges quieten down as, if I go a few days without them, I will assume ov time has then passed. Doc says it doesn't matter if its not exactly 7dpo I get blood done, as long as it is at least 7dpo. Such a pain! I'm so annoyed too at the timing of OH having to be away with work :nope: We have DTD on days 5, 7, 9, 12 and 15 (last night). So a bit less than I originally planned due to some nights out, staying at M&Ds Saturday on the sofa bed etc :haha:

Stina, that is such a cute pic! Did the hospital say anything about the cyst making your bump a bit bigger? As Lou said, the time has gone so quick!! x


----------



## Toots3495

Maybe if you don't get a peak and ovulation pains go you could guess that you ovulated yesterday day time and then get your bloods done 7dpo from yesterday. At least then the tests will confirm if you have or haven't ovulated and then they can give you the right course of treatment:thumbup:
I think youve :sex: plenty there nat! I know it's difficult not to get upset or annoyed when things don't go to plan but you're doing your best so don't beat yourself up about it Hun. 
I can't remember if my appointment is 1.30 or 2.00 on Thursday so I shall have to ring to confirm that, I'm totally dreading it and a bit p'd off that we're losing out on ttc this month but I'll do as I'm told and stay away from oh:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Blood clinic is only on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays so got to go one of those days anyway, so good job it doesn't have to be bang on 7dpo :wacko: I'm pretty sure I will go either next Tuesday or next Thursday, depending on what CBFM and ov pains tell me over next day or two.

I'm sure all will go fine on Thursday, I'll be thinking of you :hugs: I completely understand you being apprehensive, I would be too. You say you will stay away from your OH but will he stay away from you? :haha:

x


----------



## Toots3495

To be honest I think he is cherishing the rest:haha:. I've told him to make the most of it cos it's up and at 'em next month! When's your little Chinese man back from his holidays?


----------



## Nat0619

Back next week, got an appointment on Wednesday 16th. Can't wait to go actually as want to tell him about this strange 'lots of ov pain' cycle and see what he thinks.

Can you definitely not ttc at all this month then or does it depend how you feel after the procedure? Will the HSG fall during your fertile time? x


----------



## Toots3495

Thursday is cd11 and I think I ovulate cd 12/13 so I guess it's still possible to catch the egg:shrug:. It says in the letter that they would rather you were not pregnant at the time of the procedure. I'll ask if it's worth ttc after the appointment on thurs but I'm guessing I might be a little sore down there plus I think I'll be leaking some dye afterwards. Don't I just paint a pretty picture:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I think your OH may freak a bit if something came out a different colour :rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls hope that you are both ok and good luck for your up and coming appointments and hope that all goes okay xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody today?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How are we all? Lou, hi :hi:

Well I hit peak on CBFM yesterday, bang in the middle of OH being away :growlmad: How typical! Expected that to be honest though as that means now my usual cycle length of about 31 days. This is about my 4th consistent month of 31 days so very regular at least :thumbup: Pretty sure ov happened around 8-9pm last night as I felt it and it's all gone quiet today! Also now means I can go for my blood test next week, have next thursday off work as they are only open 1.30-3.30pm on Thursdays so right in the middle of the day.

Lou, you feeling ok about tomorrow? Will be thinking of you hun :hugs: Is it 2pm tomorrow?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon nat, how typical that youve hit the peak while oh is away:dohh: but at least it shows you are ovulating and like you said it's a regular cycle. Glad to hear you can get on and book the blood test:thumbup:.
All these tests are a pain in the arse but we'll get there nat:happydance:
My test is tomorrow at 2pm so I've managed to get the whole afternoon off.
I'm really nervous about it cos some people on here reckon it's a horrible procedure and others say it's fine so I don't know what to expect. Im also worried that they'll find ive got probs which will be awful. We'll get my blood and oh sperm results tomorrow aswell so that'll be another load of info to digest! On the plus side I've read that it's quite common to get a bfp after this procedure cos it gives everything a good flush through so that's a good thing. Gail did predict a bfp in feb:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

You have been sooo patient in not chasing your other results before tomorrow! I really hope you get good news with all the tests tomorrow :thumbup:

I have read lots of differing opinions on the HSG, some saying they hardly felt a thing, others saying they found it really uncomfortable. I know they seem to recommend you take some painkillers beforehand so do that and try to relax as much as possible (easier said than done though I'm sure).

I've got to remind OH to collect his SA pack from the docs when he's back, want him to get that done as soon as possible really so we have the results, even though I dread what they might be :wacko: But it's better to know I guess x


----------



## Toots3495

I agree it's better to know Nat. I think I'd rather know for sure if there's a prob with one or both of us than just continue on this path of seemingly doing all the right things and getting nowhere:dohh:. It's better to be fully aware of all the info I think. I was saying to oh earlier than I just cannot believe we are having to go through all this! My brother has 2 daughters. The second daughter was conceived within 3 months of him getting together with his girlfriend! Oh sister already has a daughter and it's so annoying that it's been so easy for them and here we are having to go through the mill.


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls hope you are all ok, 
Toots i wish you all the best for tomorrow xx
How is everyone


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks ink:hugs:. How are things with you Hun?


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, hi! How are you?

Lou, I know what you mean, it just seems so unfair. Any statistics you read seem to say that about 1 in 6 or 7 couples have problems conceiving. I honestly do not know anyone in my circle of family or friends that has had any trouble so I really do not believe it is this high :nope: Although I haven't exactly gone round all of them asking "So, you know you have a son and daughter, well how long did it take you to conceive them?" :haha: But a lot I do know of (mainly my friends) did conceive first month or two :growlmad:

I was talking to my mum yesterday (she knows we are ttc) and she told me about a girl she worked with, who is 32, who got married early last year. Anyway, everyone expected this girl to be pregnant very soon and she's not announced anything yet. Another girl at their work has just had a baby and my mum said to this girl "It'll be you next!" and this girl replied "god I hope so Marg, we've been trying since last June". I said to my mum "Oh thank god, so I'm not the only one!" Obviously from this forum I know I'm not the only one, but I thought I was off this forum, if you know what I mean :haha: I also thought that I bet that girl hated my mum for making that comment!! :haha: Just shows that even my mum, knowing the trouble OH and I are having, was still expecting this girl she works with to fall pregnant just like that!

x


----------



## Toots3495

One of the reasons we decided to not tell anybody is because people do generally ask how you're getting on. I would hate to be asked all the time even though I know people mean well. We also thought at the start of ttc that it would be a bigger surprise if they were completely unaware of us trying. 
I'm pretty worried about tomorrow. I'm quite a shy person really and I'm not even very good about having a smear test done so tomorrow is freaking me out a bit! Strangers around my Minnie moo is not an ideal way to pass the time:haha:
When is oh back nat?


----------



## Nat0619

OH is back tomorrow, probably the evening some time. Have missed him but stayed at my mom and dad's last night and most of today as was dad's birthday and I don't work Wednesdays, so have had company a lot of the time really :thumbup:

Best of luck for tomorrow hun, I will be thinking of you at 2pm. I really hope all goes fine for you and at least you will know your results. I'll come on here when I get home from work tomorrow to see how you've got on :hugs:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nat:hugs:. I'm so grateful to have you girls to talk to:kiss:.
Did your dad have a lovely b'day?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls.
Lou- wish you loads of luck for today. Will be thinking about you and keeping my fingers and toes crossed.
Nat- that's flippin' typical that you O'd right in the middle of when OH was away :( Hopefully your work before he went away will mean enough of his little guys were still hanging around!
Inkd- how are you doing hon? And what about everyone else?

I had a nice day yesterday. Went over to Derbyshire to spend the day with a friend and her 3 kids. She is like superwoman- her kids are 4 and 2 and a half (the youngest two are twins) and she handles everything so well. Her eldest loves me for some reason (he even made me a card in nursery yesterday) so it made me hopeful that I won't be too useless with our LO! She also offered me a load of things that she either only used once or twice, or never used at all- a baby sling, travel cot, baby monitors and a highchair which was really good of her. I've told her to hang on until about 6-8 weeks before I'm due to give us the stuff (in my uber-cautious and slightly paranoid way!!).


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Kim. Hopefully it'll be over and done with quickly today. Also got to take Lil (my avatar) to the vet cos she's all of a sudden gone bald on her back legs. Poor little luv looks like a plucked chicken at the back. It just happened over night!
That's really nice of your friend to give you all that stuff. You will be brilliant with your bubba!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww, poor Lil :( Hope she'll be ok. Our cat is a constant source of worry, as there doesn't seem to be a day that goes by without something going on with her (she's 18) but we pamper her like mad all the time :blush:


----------



## inkdchick

im sort of ok stork just now waiting to find out if the OV spotting i had is going to work for us this cycle, have got 7 days left to wait and then we will know for sure god i hope so , i had actually given up last month and then i get the OV spotting two days before OV day so im really hopeful but not dwelling on it and having to have lots of surried rice and orange and lemonade at the mo , what is that all about lol but apart from tired and peeing im fine. xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone? Stork, nice that your friend has offered you all that stuff :thumbup:. How are you feeling?

Lou, how has it all gone today? Really hope it wasn't too horrid for you and you got good results. And how is your little Lil? She's a gorgeous looking cat (even if she does have plucked chicken back legs at the mo :haha:)

x


----------



## Toots3495

Good evening girls:hi:
First off I want to thank you for thinking of me today:kiss:.It means a lot.
We arrived for our appointment and were taken to a room for me to sign papers to allow them to do the procedure. The nurse explained everything to us and she was ever so nice. I was a bit shaky and vvv nervous! Next we went into the scanning room where I had to strip off my bottom half:blush: and lay on the bed with my bum on a memory foam type pillow. A nurse put a camera up my minnie moo to have a scan around, it is v interesting to see all the bits inside so that sort of took my mind off it a bit. I have a 10mm fibroid near my right ovary but apart from that the area is clear:thumbup:. Then 3 more nurses came in:blush: and the procedure started! 4 nurses were in the room in total, 2 getting the equipment ready, 1 doing the procedure and 1 watching the screen. They put in a metal thing like what you have when a smear is done then a small tube is inserted. The tube was a little painful but not at all terrible. They then remove the metal thing and put in the camara. Then in goes a saline solution and then the dye. Both solutions immediately went into my left tube which is completely clear but because it had all flowed straight into that tube they couldnt really see the other one. They assured me that its extremely unusual to have one tube blocked so they were not at all concerned that they couldnt see it. So I have clear tubes:happydance:. One thing they did notice is that an egg is present so I guess I'm about to release it. 
Oh has a completely normal sperm result and my blood results were clear of anything nasty:thumbup:. The nurse said I'm ovulating so I don't need clomid. We have been offered iui, this is offered to couples that have been ttc but are getting nowhere for no obvious reason. The nurse has advised us to go away for the remainder of this cycle and :sex: every other night from tonight!! She says that many couples conceive after the procedure I've just had done. We can ring them at any point to start the iui treatment:thumbup:. We have decided to try this cycle and if not successful then go ahead with iui. I'm a little crampy now and I have some spotting which is apparently normal. The worst thing was walking to the car feeling loads of liquid coming out of me, yuck:haha:. I'm glad I've had it done and it was definately not as bad as I thought, just a little embarrassing:blush:.
As for Lil, she has had an allergic reaction to something so has been given various jabs and we had her wormed while she was there! £109!!!!! That was more painful than the procedure:haha:. Shes not talking to us at the moment, gone off sulking! So all in all Lil and I have had an eventful day:haha:
Hows everyone else:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Lou, this is fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance: So glad all your results have come back good. At least you know now, do you feel a lot better? 

Get going on the :sex: girl :haha: I have read lots of reports of ladies getting their :bfp: after that procedure :thumbup: Are you definitely just going to give it this month then and go to IUI? How many IUI attempts do you get in your area free?

Aww, poor Lil, sulking :nope: Sure she'll come round and be friends with you again soon :thumbup:

I'm just waiting on OH getting back, he's on his way :happydance: x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Nat, I'm such a brave girl aint I:haha:. I'm glad its over but I'd worked myself up for nothing really. Oh face was a picture when he was told his results were normal:haha:. We get 4 goes at iui and 1 ivf. I'm torn at the moment as to how many cycles to ttc naturally before we go for iui. Its just the iui may give us the bubba quicker but is that the right attitude:shrug:
Def trying naturally this cycle and then we'll talk about it and see what we think. For iui I have to give myself injections as they need to pinpoint ovulation exactly then they'll put in oh :spermy: and it seems to have a good success rate. The nurse was quite keen for us to go off and ttc this month so maybe we'll succeed:thumbup:
Bet you are looking forward to oh coming home:happydance:. Have you actually booked your blood test and when is oh going to give his sample?


----------



## Nat0619

I'm going to go get blood test next Thursday, which will be CD26! But I didn't peak until CD17 so this will ensure I am at least 7dpo, which the doc said to be. OH has to go and pick up a pack of stuff from the doc, which I am going to remind him to do soon. I'd like him to get it done as soon as poss now but I also understand that he's probably a bit apprehensive :wacko:

I'm still having lots of little twinges in tummy but I am sure if I was going to ov I have done now. I am really looking forward to my next acupuncture next Wednesday, really want to see what my little chinese guy :haha: says about all these twinges :shrug:

How do you feel about injecting yourself for IUI (if you need it of course!)? x


----------



## Toots3495

After seeing oh face today it made me realise how stressful it was for him. He said he was convinced he'd have a prob and I've never seen him look so releaved when they told him his sample was fine. I think we sometimes forget that it's difficult for them aswell. I reckon it's a masculine thing to know that they have good sperm. I'm so thankful cos I don't think he'd of taken it v well. 
I can totally see why your oh may be putting it off, mine was the same!
I'm really intrigued by these twinges you're getting, the acupuncture may have worked:thumbup:. Nurse said today that on average sperm lives in our tubes for about 48hrs so it could have been there for your egg:happydance:. How awesome would it be if we get our bfp this cycle!!!! I'd love you and me to be bump buds with Stina and Kim:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Lil update! She has forgiven us and is now sat on my lap:thumbup:. I think I'll wait till tomorrow to give her a flea treatment:wacko:.


----------



## inkdchick

Congratulations Toots on your results thats fantastic news and hope that it works for you both this cycle so that you dont have to do iui treatment. go girl xx
How are you Nat x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks ink, we're going all guns blazing this cycle!! Hope you're keeping well Hun


----------



## donna79

Hello and good morning to you all :hi:
Oooh toots I c a bfp round the corner for you my dear


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, how's you my luv? 
I hope you're right! I'm a bit achy today in my hips and tops of my legs which is not where I would have expected it. Pounced on oh last night even though I didn't really feel like it but it's gotta be done, I'm on a mission :thumbup:


----------



## donna79

I'm fine my darling thx for asking
It's the rest of the brood that's not. 
LO has been in and out of hospital for the last 2 weeks and is still very poorly and DH has put his back out.
What a start to the new year !!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Oh no what's wrong with lo? Is she in hospital at the moment or home?
My oh has got a weakness in his lower back so occasionally it will go, usually doing something quite minor! Is he being a brave solider or is he a moaner?!


----------



## inkdchick

hi toots yeah im ok a bit excited to find out what the 17th will hold for me after having the Ovulation spotting for the first time ever this cycle and i have really achy boobs sore nipps and i mean really sore nipps, with mild cramping and the odd piching twinge near belly button and lots and lots of creamy cm and peeing for everyone lol and im only 6dpo so not sure if thats all good and i for a giggle this morning peed on an opk and got a faint + lol but that dont count so cant wait to test on the 17th now.
I cant wait to see you testing this cycle coz i really think you will have your BFP hun xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Ink, those symptoms sound fabulous luv! The 17th must seem such a long way off:growlmad:. A pos on the opk is a good sign to isn't it, means theres a hormone kicking around in there:baby:
I've got it all crossed for you hun but obviously not my legs cos I've got to be active this week:haha::haha:


----------



## inkdchick

LOL well thank you about the symptoms and the 17th isnt that far off really maybe coz im not thinking about it lol, but the opk's i dont know as for keeping your legs crossed - dont keep them wide apart hun and get as many of those spermies in there as often as you can xxx
Will be thinking of you near the end of the month.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Afternoon girls! How are we all doing?
Lou- that's wonderful news :thumbup: Great to hear that you both got a clean bill of health. I'm so excited for you- hopefully your BFP will be just around the corner!

Donna- sorry to hear you've had such a rubbish start to the new year. I hope it's not serious why your LO has been in hospital.

Inkd- your symptoms are all really positive sounding :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you!

Well, OH and I were a little bit naughty this morning- we went for an early 4D sexing scan. We got to find out that we're on team...........:blue: :happydance:
At first, he was being awkward and he had his legs clamped shut but after a few taps on my tummy, he soon moved and gave us a fantastic potty shot- no mistaking it!! She did a quick check of his organs and said everything looked perfect. She commented on his particularly strong heartbeat and how she could see all 4 chambers of the heart really well, which you can usually only see from 20 weeks. OH and I are absolutely delighted. The detail on the 4D scan was unbelieveable- he looks like a proper little guy :cloud9:

Will try and upload the 2 pics now.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Here he is.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance: team :blue::dance:. Congratulations Kim! They certainly are fabulous pics, so clear. He looks a right little cracker:baby:. Any ideas on names?


----------



## windswept

Cor - I've missed a lot the past few days!

Am sooo chuffed for you Toots! That's fabulous news.... It's a case of watch this space now!

And, team blue - yipee, Stork!!! Yeah, you can sort out names, decor, etc - you are so lucky!!! Photos are amazing - I want one now!

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Oh wow Kim! What absolutely fantastic pics :thumbup::happydance: You must be sooo thrilled. I cannot get over how clear those pics are at only 16 weeks - he does look a very handsome little boy :hugs: And ... I've got one prediction right :thumbup: I said you were having a boy. Just got to see if Stina is on team :blue: now!

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks girls :) I've been strangely crying on and off all day since the scan (in a good way). I can't get my head around the fact that we're having a son- OH is so delighted. He said he didn't have a preference, but he admitted after the scan that he was a teeny bit swayed towards hoping he was a boy. I had no preference and because of my family being full of girls, I always assumed that I knew how to handle girls but not so much boys. But with all of my friends' children, I've always bonded with their boys more for some reason so I actually feel quite excited about it. I think seeing him move about on the screen and it being so clear along with knowing that we're having a boy, has suddenly made it sink in that we're going to be parents. It's been harder to imagine before because I haven't really 'felt' pregnant. Now, I feel bonded to our little guy already!

Lou- names are still under debate, but at least we know what to focus on now! We did like Benjamin but our surname starts with B, so not sure if it would work. We like George, James and Alex so far but I don't think we'll be set on a name for quite a while yet!!


----------



## lucky_star

yes, the little guys know were to swim...


----------



## inkdchick

aww Kim your pics are lovely and had me in tears they are so so clear, and congratulations on having a Boy thats brilliant, i am secretly hoping if its gonna happen to have a boy too as i have two girls from a previous marriage so that would be nice.
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Kim, is Alex named after someone by any chance?!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Inkd- I'm wishing so badly for you that you get your wish :)

Lou- there _may_ be a reason behind the name.....possibly ;) We do like the name though, too!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Inkd- I'm wishing so badly for you that you get your wish :)

Lou- there _may_ be a reason behind the name.....possibly ;) We do like the name though, too!!


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you Kim i cant wait to find out now to be honest as i got up with a weird sore throat yesterday and still have it a bit today its weird coz its so low down and have jsut been told its a good sign so lets hope im imbedding now as i got a bit of cramping here now umm dont know what to think really and want to just wait it out xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sorry that posted twice- the site crashed on me and I assumed it hadn't posted!!
Inkd- it really does sound very positive for you. Make sure you take it easy for the next few days and hopefully you'll have some great news for us very soon :) x


----------



## inkdchick

well im trying hun i dont really do much in a day , i go and see an old lady who lives near me to see if she is ok and make her the odd cup of tea and do some shopping for her when hubby about and thats it really apart from the washing as OH is convinved we are good this cycle that he does the hoovering and anything he dont want me to do. But yeah we are really hoping this is it but can hold out too much on it tho lolxxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sounds like he's taking good care of you!
It's difficult not to get your hopes up, isn't it? I feel like I'm living all of your cycles with you, as I'm so desperate for you all to get your BFPs!


----------



## inkdchick

bless you and we all wish we had your BFP lol and then we can all be there in first tri /2nd tri with you xx will let you know as soon as i do hun xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Happy Valentine's Day girls :) Hope we're all good today.
For me and OH, Valentine's Day is a little bit more special as it was the day when we got together- 12 years ago today (feeling old now!). We're going to the cinema and having a meal out. What plans do you all have?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, did everybody have a good weekend?
Kim, oh and I are miserable old farts and don't tend to bother with valentines day. What are you going to see at the pictures?


----------



## inkdchick

morning how are you , im fine still waiting another 3 days , its OH birthday tomorrow and i might test to see if i can give him the mother of all birthday presents, but am not hopeful xx


----------



## inkdchick

no plans as my oh is working :( but its his b.day tomorrow so we may do something in the morning as he is on lates til thurs


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ink, I don't think you could give him a much better pressie than a :bfp:. It's been ages since we had a bfp on here so hopefully your turn is now Hun! Can't wait for you to :test:. I saw your other post about the aspirin, have you stopped taking it or waiting for advice from the cardiologist?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning and Happy Valentine's Day ladies :happydance:

How is everyone? All had a good weekend?

Ink, sounds promising for you this month, would be fab for you to get your :bfp: tomorrow on your OH's birthday :thumbup:

Lou, how are you feeling now? All recovered from the HSG? x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning nat, don't the weekends just fly by! I have recovered from the test but I have a heavy type achy feeling in my lower stomach and im thinking it's probably from the procedure:shrug:. I have got no idea when or if I've ovulated yet as I've run out of opk:dohh:. I suppose at least I don't know if I'm in the 2ww or not so I won't get all het up for a few more days:haha:. I've had a slight increase in cm (tmi sorry!) but again don't know whether to put it down to a 'symptom' or the procedure. Af isn't due until 24th so it's going to be a looooong wait!
How's you? Anything romantic planned?


----------



## Nat0619

Here's hoping the achy feeling and CM is a good sign that the eggy has been caught :thumbup: We're due AF a similar time, I'm expecting mine around the 22nd, think I'm about 6dpo now. Absolutely no symptoms at mo. Got blood test this Thursday and OH is planning on picking his SA stuff up from dosc tonight :wacko:

OH and I exchanged pressies and cards this morning :kiss: I got him a personalised mug with his name and 'perfect boyfriend' on, some thorntons choccies and some silly socks :haha: I got a book called 'Postcards from the Heart' by a new irish author, a little book called 'The Alphabet of the Human Heart' and a CD called 'Love Songs Actually', which are all songs from films such as Love Actually, Bridget Jones Diary and Notting Hill. We're not going out anywhere tonight, got some steaks to do a nice meal and a bottle of red to go with it, then we'll probably put a DVD on.

Kim, happy anniversary today! 12 years, wow :happydance:

x


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds like a nice evening nat. You got some nice pressies there:thumbup:. 
How does oh feel about the sample business? Is he able to do it at home then drop the sample off?
If we don't get lucky this cycle then I'll have to book us in to start iui although I'm dreading that prospect. The specialist didn't go into to much detail as we'll have an appointment to explain everything but I gather that I'd have to inject myself:wacko:. I don't like the thought of that!:nope:


----------



## Nat0619

Are you doing anything this evening?

Not sure what OH has got to do re the sample yet, he'll ask at the docs tonight :shrug:. I'd really like him to get it done this week if possible so then that and my blood tests are done and we can hopefully get results quite soon :thumbup:. I'm dreading results but just want to know now.

Hopefully the HSG will 'clear the way' for you this month and you won't need IUI :thumbup: I must admit I wouldn't fancy the thought of injecting myself :nope: But I guess, as with everything, after the first time it would be sure to get easier x


----------



## Toots3495

Oh won't get in from work till about 9.30-10 tonight so we won't be doing anything. He has got to 'put out tonight' though:haha:. Going to keep up with the every other day pattern till at least the end of the week. Then I'll give him time off for good behaviour:haha:.


----------



## Nat0619

Well, no better day to 'put out' than Valentines Day :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, how is everybody today? Did you all have a romantic valentines evening:bunny:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, Nat and Lou- you two make me laugh!

We had a nice Valentine's Day. Film was really good, had a nice meal- rounded it off by watching One Born Every Minute, then A Question of Sport :rofl: How about you guys?

I've got a midwife appointment this afternoon (it's routine, although I have no idea what she does apart from weigh me!) so hoping that all goes ok.


----------



## Toots3495

Trust you to watch a question of sport kim:haha:. What film did you watch? Good luck with the midwife. Just getting weighted is a bit boring isn't it, you want to hear heartbeats and see little Bub on screen!


----------



## Waitin4astork

I've heard that the midwife might look for bubs heartbeat too, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
We went to see Paul. Again, not really traditional romantic Valentine's Day stuff, but it was really funny :)


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls 10dpo today and im feeling really sicky and tired did a sneaky test this morning coz is hubby's birthday but a BFN so will keep trying until it changes, i have not had sickness before so perhaps the ov bleed this cycle is going to eventually turn out to be a good thing so will let you al know as soon as it happens x


----------



## Toots3495

I really hope it's your month ink, you so deserve it hun. Are you testing with fmu? Can't wait to log on and see a :bfp: flashing!!


----------



## inkdchick

i would love that too , the tests im using i got from the internet 10miu ( if thats the right way to put those last three lat three letters :rofl:), so maybe its too early but i do feel rough today, with a slight headache too now and still getting lots of wet white cm and my nipps and boobs are so sore, i cant cross my arms over my chest , really hoping this is all good i really do but cant get excited as with always it never is for me but to be honest after seeing the chemist the other day and him telling me to stop taking to asprin or else i will have another emmc i think we may be in with a slight chance x


----------



## Toots3495

Have you been given an alternative to take? Scary isn't it that the gp never bothered to explain that to you. 
It really is sounding so good for you! Is hubby aware of your symptoms or do you tend to keep quiet?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Inkd, really does sound promising. Like Lou, I'm hoping to log in and see a big BFP flashing soon!

Midwife appointment went well- again, mostly paperwork. Blood tests results (for me) came back clear and my blood pressure was very good. Didn't actually get weighed but did get to hear bubba's heartbeat :) It was around 158, and she said it was strong. Next appointment is in 5 weeks.


----------



## Toots3495

At least you got to hear his heartbeat Kim which must be lovely. Have you bought one of those dopplers? How often do you have to see the midwife throughout pregnancy? Does it get to a stage where all paperwork and bloods etc are done so you left alone until the big day? 
There is an article in the daily mail today about hypno-birthing, it sounds quite an interesting technique. Appears to use breathing and relaxation techniques so you don't have to bother with pain relief during the birth.


----------



## inkdchick

Toots3495 said:


> Have you been given an alternative to take? Scary isn't it that the gp never bothered to explain that to you.
> It really is sounding so good for you! Is hubby aware of your symptoms or do you tend to keep quiet?

LOL he is the one thats noticing all the differences in me, like bigger more fuller boobs even tho i cant let him touch them lol, and peeing more, stinky pee, which he took pride in shouting out the other day , swollen belly more than normal, constipation, gas - lol poor him !!!, and he noticed how wet ive been _ sorry tmi but answer to your question i cant hide anything lol


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think as I get further on, I actually see the midwife more frequently although I think that's more to check that everything is progressing ok more than paperwork. Yes, I've got a doppler but I try to limit it to a minute or so every 3 days- otherwise I'd never be off it!!


----------



## inkdchick

lol i dont think i would be off it either its so reassuring tho isnt it x


----------



## Toots3495

You sure have got a lot going on there girl!:haha:. Keep the symptoms coming, it's good to compare!:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

i just wish i knew for definate but dont we all hun , have a docs appt in morn so may ask for a blood test as my period is due the day after and then hopefully it may show something fingers tightly crossed , i feel s nervous about it all but not stressed tho too tired to stress


----------



## donna79

hi :hi: all.
Wow alot to catch up with.
Stork yey team blue :happydance:
Ink ooh fingers crossed 
Toots how are you ?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Donna, I was wondering where you'd got to! How are you?
I'm good at the moment, having the odd 'symptom' but as I don't even know when I ovulated it's difficult to know where I am at the moment:dohh:. 
Did you get swept off your feet with romantic gestures yesterday?!


----------



## donna79

Tired - very tired, actually flaming knackered. Could fall asleep stood up at the minute.
I did get a beautiful card and a Pandora bracelet.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody today?
Ink, any news?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody today?
Ink, any news?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Bit of a strange day for me today as my little bruv is flying out to Bahrain today for work :cry: He's had a load of hassle the past few days too poor thing in getting things sorted - he's been trying to sort out a visa for Saudi Arabia (as he's got to go there the first week of his new job for a project he'll be involved in!) The visa place have been crap and he's had to go to London 3 days on the trot, is there today hoping he can finally get it as he flies out tonight :wacko: He flies from Heathrow tonight at 10.30pm so has got to hang around London all day with his luggage :nope: I've sorted out skype and we had a go on it last night so we'll hopefully be able to talk on that regularly. My mom and dad have got it too.

As for me, I'm back to my little chinese man with the needles today :happydance: Going to mention all the twinges I had in the run up to ov and see what he thinks x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning nat, yipppeeee the little man is back:happydance: can't wait to hear what he thinks of your twinges. Am I right that your blood test is tomorrow or is it next thurs?
It sounds as though your brother has had a nightmare! It must be nice to know that you can still chat via Skype :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Yes my blood test is tomorrow. Got day off work tomorrow so planning to go along for when they open, about 1.30pm, so hoping I can be one of the first in to get it done rather than wait for ages in the waiting room :thumbup: I reckon I'm 8dpo today so it will be a 9dpo blood test, rather than 7, but doc said it should be ok to be a bit later than 7, just to make sure it wasn't less. I have never had a blood test (well, had one when I was 2 but can't remember that!) Amazingly I have avoided them all my life so am a bit nervous (what a wimp eh :haha:) Needles don't bother me, it's just the thought of them drawing blood out of me :wacko:

OH collected his SA stuff on Monday evening from docs :blush: He can only do it either on a Tuesday or Thursday morning! He's got to drop it into our local hospital and has to abstain for 3 days beforehand. So not sure when he's going to do it yet, hopefully Tuesday or Thursday next week.

I'm having real sharp little cramps very low down this morning :shrug: Boobs also gone into their 'slightly tender and itchy' phase now. I'm at least hoping this is showing the presence of progesterone that should then show in my blood tomorrow :thumbup:

How are you feeling? Any symptoms going on?

x


----------



## Toots3495

My oh was so pleased to be able to produce his sample at home, I think he had visions of having to sit in a v clinical room, all bright lights and surgical instruments:haha:. Bet your oh is relieved to be able to do it at home.
Don't look at the needle going in and you'll be fine. I don't mind needles either but I do go a bit funny at the thought of them drawing blood. Neither sample I gave hurt but I ended up with a bloody great bruise after the nurse at the gp surgery took blood. 
I've been having Af type cramping for a couple of days now but today it's really quite strong. I've also got a crazy appetite at the moment which is pretty unusual for me as I don't normally have the urge to pick between meals. Af isn't due till the 24th and that's ages away!!! Oh is feeling really positive this month, he doesn't normally make that sort of comment so hopefully his gut feeling is right. 
How are you feeling about this cycle? You've got tender boobs and cramps so that's a promising sign:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm feeling positive for you this month Lou :thumbup: After all, you've had your HSG which, according to other reports, increases your chances :happydance: It's good that your OH is feeling positive. I guess he's a lot happier after his results too :thumbup: Crampy pains sounds positive :happydance:

Despite these strong pains (which are also now combined with slight backache :wacko:) - and the fact I'm 8dpo which I think is good 'implantation' time - I very much doubt anything because of OH being away at our crucial time. So if anything does happen this month, I will be crediting acupuncture as a miracle worker :haha: Really looking forward to having it again later - weird eh :wacko: Looking forward to needles today but dreading the one needle tomorrow :dohh:

x


----------



## Toots3495

I've read good things about ladies getting pregnant after hsg so I'm feeling a bit more positive than usual. Even the fertility nurse told us there's a good chance of conceiving after the procedure and I think that's why oh is feeling so good about this cycle. Its just such a long time to wait till af and I'm impatient already!
Good luck for this afternoon, let us know what he says about your little twinges:happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

hi ladies well thought i would give you an update, saw my gp this morning and he had a good feel about coz he a bit concerned my belly a bit big, and he thinks that we could well be pregnant as he asked all the normal what are you experiencing questions, so i gave them to him and the fact that my temp last night was 99.07 and have been rising for the last few days he wants me to test on sat and sun and go back and see him on tues morn and then either way he will do a blood test and see whats going on for definate if a test doesnt show anything , so please please girls keep your fingers and toes crossed and pray for me to get a bfp this weekend, he also suggest first response tests so hubby went out to get some this morning bless him he is pleased a nervous the same as me


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, sounds promising! Have you done something different this cycle? Keep us updated :thumbup:

I'm back from my little chinese man :haha: Was pin pricked a lot more today :wacko: Had some in my feet again, in my back and he did some specific fertility acupuncture on my tummy today :thumbup: Think wrong time to have an effect this cycle as I would think it's better to have that before ov but I plan to go again some time next cycle anyway and plan for OH and I to have more of a 'go' of things next month (he's banned from going away anywhere!). 

I told him about the twinges and he said that sounds a positive sign, that the balancing of the treatment is either healing something or stimulating more activity :thumbup: So all good hopefully!

Just got my scary needle tomorrow now :nope: x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah sort of i took organic royal jelly and honey bee pollen each day (spoonful) and i had ov spotting which was a first for me and now i got to wait to see if i get a bfp this weekend - god i hope so am so worried something esle is wrong now :cry: am so nervous


----------



## Nat0619

Wow, interesting :thumbup: I really do believe that anything these little bees make is very good for us. It is such a natural food, it has to be beneficial. I have eaten a bit of honey on toast every day most of this cycle, am having the manuka honey which I've heard is the best one. Is royal jelly and bee pollen meant to be even better than honey then? 

I think I've heard that having ov spotting is a good fertility sign :thumbup: x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah it is and i had to get it from the states and it comes from Y.S Organic Bee Farms
2774 N. 4351 Rd. Sheridan, IL 60551 USA. but try and google the farm and see i cant remember how much they were as i ordered two jars and they were large i think they were over 50 quid but so worth it.
As for the ov spotting i had NEVER hear of it before either but my doc this morning and a f.s. nurse i spoke to when i got it told me that i may have had two eggs release as im over 40 (44 eek!)


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance: ink it's sounding as if you may be up the duff my dear! Imagine if it is twins!! You must be so excited:happydance:. Will you be testing at all before the weekend just to see if anything shows up? I'm so excited for you Hun and I've definitely got everything crossed for you. Keep us informed:thumbup:
Nat, I'm glad it went well with your little man. Don't go worrying yourself about tomorrow Hun. If you can cope with being a pin cushion then giving a little blood will be a piece of cake:thumbup:. Let us know how you get on. 
I think I'm going to google the royal jelly and have a look into that.


----------



## inkdchick

well i do have internet 10 miu's but i keep hearing that they are crap event he doc said today and i have had neg ones so far and i will keep doing them tho i have had some cramping since doc's which i think is disappearing but just now in the bath i had some what i think is tugging from my belly button downwards, nipps have the odd feeling like glass at times and i cant stop peeing 1 drink and i must pee at least 8 times but you have to drink lol but the loo is upstairs and im seriously considering putting a bucket in the conservatory :rofl:. i have a slight aching in mthe top of my legs too so worrie dit might get worse and end up being period as i normally get really strong aches there when my period is due :cry:. 
Yeah google the royal jelly the reason i took it is coz i know a woman of 43 who took it every day and she fell pregnant that cycle and now her little boy is 7 months old so it must be good good luck with it hun.


----------



## inkdchick

o and as for the twins, my mum's sisters are twins !!!! eeeeekkkk !!! would be brilliant


----------



## Toots3495

It'll be like waiting for a bus ink, you wait ages for one then 2 come along at once!!:rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

:rofl: that would be brilliant but i think hubby will faint and he is 6' 3 got waht a thump that will make :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Toots3495

He may well go through the floor!:haha:


----------



## inkdchick

thinking about it rationally one would be enough for me let alone to keep hubby upright LOL


----------



## inkdchick

yeah he might he is a bit weighty evenly tho hummmm and italian in every sense


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone. How are we doing today?
Thanks for keeping us updated Inkd. I really, REALLY hope there's good news for you around the corner.
Nat- glad you got to see your Chinese man again :) It all sounds very positive with your twinges- these guys know what they're talking about!
All is fine here. Going to the Trafford Centre tonight to have a look around Mamas and Papas. Have got an idea of our nursery theme and the two pushchairs we like the look of, so we're going to have a nosey. Still resolutely not buying anything yet though!!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how is everyone today? 
Have fun shopping Kim. It must be so much easier to pick out things for bubba now you know you're having a little boy:baby:
Good luck this afternoon nat:flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Ink, royal jelly certainly sounds interesting. I've just noticed someone else has started a new thread on this, saying she and her OH have just taken it for the first month and they both feel really well on it and it has increased their sex drives :blush:

I discovered last night ladies that my OH has told one of the guys he works with that he is doing an SA - aww bless. I was really pleased that he has confided in someone. It turns out this guy did one last year so he's a good one to talk to. His wife is now pregnant, naturally, after trying for 2 years :thumbup: Due in June. His SA and wife's blood tests both came back fine and she conceived a couple of months later :happydance: She is 38 so I do now believe that age is a factor here. They already have an 8 year old daughter and decided to try for a second just over two years ago and ended up getting the tests when it hadn't happened after nearly two years.

Enjoy your shopping Kim, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, it's good that oh has found someone that has been through the same thing. That happened when my oh had to book time off for our first hospital visit, turned out his boss and wife had been through everything included failed ivf so he was v understanding. It's good to get other peoples experiences of things. 
I've got really weird pinchings going on at the moment, really noticeable! God knows what that is:shrug:
How are you feeling about this afternoon?


----------



## inkdchick

morning girls, BFN again this morning :cry: but am still feeling sick and have now developed aching back and hips - ouch and this morning i have on and off a fluttering like a rapid eye lid sort of feeling behind my pelvic bone so as you do i googled it as i never had before and its implantation apparantly ?!? dont know if i believe it but that what it says plus gas well hey i got that too as well as a weird nausea which is like an empty stomach feeling an hour and half after everytime i eat so got to feed me face again had brekkie just before 10 x 
Will keep you informed girls xx hope you both ok


----------



## Nat0619

I feel ok at the moment. I don't care at all about the needle (after all, had about 20 of them yesterday!) I've just got to not look at it and forget about the blood coming out :wacko: It's ridiculous because if you asked anyone that knew me, they'd call me the most un-squeamish person they know - I am fascinated by any medical programme and am not at all funny about blood. It's just the thought of them drawing a bit out of me :wacko:

Your pinches could be a good sign :thumbup: I had a day of dragging, pulling sensations all day yesterday, on and off, all across lower tummy and into hips. Boobs and nips slightly tender but not too much. No real twinges today. I don't take any notice of any symptoms now since that month last November when I got really fed up after my body giving me so many strange signs and it meant nothing :growlmad: Plus, of course, I'm convinced we missed our chance this month with OH being away.

x


----------



## Nat0619

Had my blood test girlies - and my god, I'm a wuss :dohh: I was fine with the first needle going in, but she couldn't get any blood out. So tried again and again I was fine. Still nothing. Tried a third time and I started to feel a bit hot, still nothing! So she had to change to a smaller needle (my veins are apparently very small), 4th attempt and finally she got some blood. I was really hot and woozy and had to have a drink of water at the end :nope: I think this is purely because it took so many attempts though, I was fine at first :shrug: Phlebotomist was lovely though, said it's not uncommon and she even has people faint on one attempt.

Anyway, all done now, just sat here with a bit of a sore arm! Will try and call for my results around mid next week I think :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

=D&gt; well done nat. Big gold star for being brave! The main thing is that you didn't end up flat on your back:haha:
What's the next step after getting results? Any mention of a hsg?
Ink, I don't feel you should be disheartened by the negative test, everything is pointing towards the :bfp:. You have a list as long as my arm of symptoms and I'll be eating my hat if you ain't pregnant:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Not sure what next step will be yet, got to get OH to do his SA, I'm hoping he'll do this next week so we can at least get results for my blood and his SA very soon. I did ask doc when we saw him what would be next if these results were ok and he said it would then be referral to a gynae for any other tests on me. Will just see what happens with these first and then see.

I agree - Ink, sounds very promising for you :thumbup: Also does for you too Lou :thumbup: x


----------



## inkdchick

Toots3495 said:


> =D&gt; well done nat. Big gold star for being brave! The main thing is that you didn't end up flat on your back:haha:
> What's the next step after getting results? Any mention of a hsg?
> Ink, I don't feel you should be disheartened by the negative test, everything is pointing towards the :bfp:. You have a list as long as my arm of symptoms and I'll be eating my hat if you ain't pregnant:thumbup:

hun i have just been to the bathroom and my cm is now a little thicker than the watery stuff i had earlier and a very very slight brown tinge to it, i have no cramping but my back and hips ache like crazy , still very knackered, slight headache and achy sore prickly boobs still so even tho i was due today toward saturday i really dont know if i will ever get that ellusive BFP but will keep you all informed as soon as i do if not when i see the doc on tues i will be asking him to do a serious amount of tests to find out what the hell keep going wrong.


----------



## Toots3495

Am I right in thinking that it's possible to even get a small bleed at the time af is due but still be pregnant? 
Also if af was on the way surely you'd have a pretty good idea:shrug:.
Just seems like youve got way to much indicating that you're pregnant.


----------



## inkdchick

yeah maybe you r right just got to wait an see will let you know either way hun sometime over the weekend , have a good one xx


----------



## Toots3495

I'll be thinking of you Hun, I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Nat0619

Fingers crossed for you Ink :dust: In response to what Lou mentioned, my best friend in New Zealand bled a little on the day her AF was actually due, it then went away and she tested a few days later and got her :bfp:! Her gorgeous little boy is 2 today :happydance:

x


----------



## windswept

Nat0619 said:


> Had my blood test girlies - and my god, I'm a wuss :dohh: I was fine with the first needle going in, but she couldn't get any blood out. So tried again and again I was fine. Still nothing. Tried a third time and I started to feel a bit hot, still nothing! So she had to change to a smaller needle (my veins are apparently very small), 4th attempt and finally she got some blood.

Well done girl! I would've been a wreck if that was me! In fact, today I took my beloved Spice to the vets for blood tests, and ended up in a heap on the floor! Spice sat perfectly, but I struggled as they couldn't find the vein at first.

Keep us posted on the results!!!

Ink - hmmmmm, you are getting me excited here! Keep us posted too!

All well here - being kicked like crazy, getting constant remarks about my size and how far we've still to go and just enjoying this stage. Only symptom just now is the worst heartburn I've ever had!

Apparently the northern lights are going to be spectacular tonight - and we are as far north as we can get, with cloudless skies and perfect conditions! When Mr Windswept comes home we are gonna get wrapped up warm and make our way to the beach, where we will lie in the sand watching them, listening to the waves crashing - with the dogs running around bonkers! Simple things in life best - and the best things in life are free!


----------



## Toots3495

I was wondering where you'd got to young lady! Glad to hear you're well and dandy. That sounds like a most perfect evening:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Yeah, my work seem to have sussed out how much time I was spending on here and have blocked it! And as internet connection is crap at home it's not been easy! But I'm still following you guys! Cx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody today?
Stina I hope you got to see the lights last nice. I bet it was a fantastic sight. Work are very mean to have blocked you like that! Put in a complaint:haha:. Hope you manage to get on here again soon.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah Stina, had wondered where you got to! Silly work- big meanies ;)
Nat- sounds like you were very brave! I have very small veins too (and only in my right arm- they can't even find any decent veins in my left arm!). It's made for some pretty traumatic attempts when I've given blood!
Lou- how are you doing? Any more symptoms?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Kim, how did you get on with your shopping trip? Did you end up buying anything?
I've got really strong cramping today, almost as if af will show up. That is quite weird cos af isn't due until next Thursday. I'm roughly 6-8dpo today, can't be exact cos I didn't do any opk this cycle. I'm also v sneezy and snuffly today but that could just be a cold coming. I'm dying to test but I know it's to early at the moment and I also promised myself I'd wait to see if af is late this cycle but I have an overwhelming urge to poas!:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

I caved in and poas with fmu:dohh:. Bfn of course cos it's ridiculously early. Wasted a test and now I've only got one left, I will behave and wait to see if af arrives or not!
Have a good weekend girls:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

SORRY GIRLS IM WELL AND TRULY OUT, AND IN TEARS :cry: am off to docs on tues morn so will let you know how i get on best of luck to all of you fingers crossed you get there xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone? 

Stina, did you see the Northern Lights? Oh said to me this morning that he wished he'd taken me up to Scotland this weekend as he read about them being on show up there and they are something I've always wanted to see :thumbup: We were meant to be at the races with my mom and dad today though but the racing is abandoned at Uttoxeter now due to too much rain :nope:

Lou, sorry you got a BFN but it is very early. Looking at your little ticker thing which gives common symptoms for how many DPO you are, I have been having exactly that (dull cramps/pressure) for the past couple of days on and off - I'm 11dpo today. Having intermittent 'pulling' pains very low down. I never test early though, will just wait on AF. However, as I have seen these reports of women getting LH lines on OPKs when they've gone on to find out they were preg, I poas on one of my CBFM sticks last night, just to see :haha:. Faint LH line!! It was very faint but definitely there and the oestrogen line, which should be dark other than in the run up to ov, was light! :shrug: Not reading into it though at all, particularly due to OH being away during my peak.

Ink, how are you? Any news? x


----------



## Nat0619

So sorry Ink :hugs: Is the visit to docs to see where to go next?

x


----------



## Toots3495

:hug:I'm so sorry to hear that ink:hugs:. I'm gutted for you Hun. Please let us know what the doc says.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, it seems your getting the same pinching/pulling twinges as me. Im hoping it's a good sign:happydance:.
If I'm not successful this cycle then I'm considering trying a cbfm for a while before we go onto iui. It seems that lots of ladies on here get on quite well with them. What's your opinion? 
I'm hoping we can avoid going down the iui route but obviously if that's the only hope then so be it.
How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi everyone :flower: Hope everyone's weekend is going ok?

Lou, I like the CBFM. It is exciting when you get the 'peak' :thumbup: I do believe it is very accurate as the peak always corresponds to my ov signs such as EWCM and ov pains. It is pretty expensive but I do think it is very good.

How are you feeling now? My symptoms have gone a lot quieter now today so pretty sure the :witch: will show in the next day or two. So sick of weird symptoms meaning nothing :growlmad: I actually thought that my body may behave a bit more this month due to acupuncture balancing things out but I've had a very strange month really :wacko:

I had a dream last night that my blood test result came back showing no sign of ov :cry: Bit nervous about results, may call docs tomorrow to see if they are in but that may be a bit early x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh no Inkd, I'm SO sorry. I hope it goes ok at the doctors- please keep us updated.

Nat- I've had so many random dreams over the past year or so, when TTC and then pregnant- I blame crazy hormones! I'm sure the CBFM wouldn't keep giving you highs and peaks if nothing was going on, so try not to take your dream to heart too much. It's hard I know, when a million and one things are running through your head!

Lou- I'm still feeling super optimistic for you. Have even got my fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

I thought I'd post my latest bump pic, taken today- there's a huge difference from the last one. I hope it's ok to post it and I'm not being totally insensitive. Please tell me if I am :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Bump- 17+4.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Toots3495

Wooohooo I love updated bump pics Kim! You look fabulous darling!:thumbup:How's your balance nowadays with your big boobies:haha:. Did you go to the game yesterday?
Nat, I'm the same, symptoms appear to have departed. I've still got a few days so I'll wait and see. Not going to test until af is hopefully late.
Let us know about the blood results but I agree with Kim, the cbfm wouldn't show a peak if you weren't ovulating so don't go worrying yourself about that.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Probably thankfully, I didn't go to the match. OH went, but I had a day out with a group of friends that I hadn't seen in so long. Had a lovely day, and a lot less stressful than it would have been if I'd have been at Old Trafford!


----------



## Waitin4astork

(Oh, and my balance is just about ok so far- seem not to have grown that much up top so far. I think it's my body's way of saying 'Your boobs are big enough as it is' lol).


----------



## donna79

Morning :hi:
Kim loving the bump my dear...
Lou and Nat how are we?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Donna, how are things with you?
Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## donna79

Not too bad thanks.
LO finally getting better scary stuff and hubby back walking around normally.
As for me .. my usual sunny self not much going on really pretty calm.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad to hear everyone is on the mend- I'm sure that was stress that you didn't need!
What happened to LO?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, 
Donna, nice to see you back. Glad to hear that everyone is feeling better:thumbup:. Hope little one stays fit and well now, what was wrong?
Hi Kim, how's you today?


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm ok thanks Lou, although had an awful night's sleep- was up peeing every hour from 1am!!
How are you doing today? x


----------



## donna79

She's had a lung infection , started with a simple cold and wham within 3 days she couldn't breathe and was admitted to Paeds intensive care hooked up to various machines and had to have her right lung drained. 
Very very scary and very ver upsetting, never want to go thru that again.
Thankfully she's on the mend now eating like a horse and singing constantly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

That's a lot of peeing kim!!
Donna, that sounds awful. Poor little luv. Children seem to be so resilient, they just bounce back don't they. At least shes on the mend now. Must have been so upsetting and extremely stressful for you.


----------



## donna79

Very , we just sat there not a lot we could do, didn't sleep much either or eat.
But my little girl is at home now, looking at her you wouldn't guess she's bin through anything at all.


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Donna, so glad to hear your LO is on the mend, that sounds as though it was very scary for you all :hugs:

Kim, fabulous bump :thumbup: Of course you are not being insensitive, we are all very happy to be with you and Stina on your bump journeys :happydance:

Lou, how are your symptoms now? Mine are still coming and going - I've noticed a bit of a pattern in that they seem to be quiet in the morning and come back later in the day. I've been very bloated, still getting odd 'pulling' pains mainly on the right side (the side I ov'd from!) and have taken a huge liking to orange juice and cheese :wacko: Also have spells of being very thirsty. Boobs still tender on and off but only when poked really :haha:

I am very confused this morning though girlies - I took a CBFM test stick with FMU this morning, just for fun and because I've got a few odd sticks left :haha: It's come out a definite 'peak' reading!! :saywhat: :shrug: Obviously I can't put it in the monitor as it's not asking for tests at this time of month but the LH line is way darker than the oestrogen line, which only happens at the LH surge :wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

The plot thickens nat!! Could it be picking up on a pregnancy hormone:shrug:. Some people have had pos opk and that's been an indication of a bfp to follow. Plus you've got all these twinges going on. I'm getting rather excited for you!!
My symptoms are coming and going as well, didn't really notice to much over the weekend apart from the odd twinge/ache/pulling sensation. Today I'm having those feelings again plus I had a split second sharp pain behind my right nipple. Also first thing this morning for about half an hour I kept feeling like I really needed a wee but when I went to the loo either nothing or just a little drop came out, v strange. Oh said to me over the weekend that I have had a huge amount of symptoms this cycle and if I turn out not to be pregnant then I'm officially nuts!:haha:
My appetite is massive at the moment as well! I can't seem to eat enough:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm just so confused. I was only reading something on here yesterday that you do get a positive OPK when pregnant :wacko: I took one yesterday and one the day before and both of them had faint LH lines, like I get just before a peak. But these weren't FMU whereas this morning's was. 

Apparently the reason you would get a positive OPK is that the LH hormone and the HCG pregnancy hormone are almost identical in molecular structure :thumbup: There is just a minor difference. OPKs are sensitive to both so would give positive to the HCG hormone as well as LH :thumbup: But HPTs are only sensitive to the molecule that is only present in HCG, not LH, so they will only give a positive to pregnancy, not to a LH surge.

I must admit it's making me wonder a bit, with some of the different signs I'm getting, but at the same time I am so doubtful as OH was away for four days :shrug: If anything has happened this month, there is absolutely no doubt that I will be completely crediting it to acupuncture :thumbup:

Are you going to take a test? Or have you got any OPKs you could try? :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Just taken another OPK - exactly the same, a bit darker if anything in fact :wacko:

This is strange. I so want to do a HPT now but am so scared of it being BFN :nope:


----------



## Toots3495

Omg nat I think you have to :test::test::test::test::test:. The opk getting darker has got to be a good sign hasn't it cos why else would it be showing anything:shrug:
I haven't got any tests to try and I'm hoping I can hold out to see if af arrives. I noticed a while ago that I had a really odd ache right on top and almost behind my pubic bone, I'm sure I've never had any of this before. 
If af arrives then I'll be inclined to agree with my oh that I am in fact completely nuts:argh:


----------



## Toots3495

Did you have any luck getting your blood results nat? And I meant to ask if oh has decided when to do his test?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ok, I am at work reading this so I had to scream inwardly rather than out loud when I read your post Nat. Sorry, but I agree with Lou- I think a test may be in order!! I've heard quite a lot about positive opk tests being an indicator of being pregnant. What dpo are you? I know it's a bit scary taking a test before you're officially late (mine was the day before I was due) but even if it didn't come out with the right result, at least all the stress of worrying and wondering would be out of the way (although I have to say, I'm still feeling optimistic for you!).
Lou- it all sounds good for you too so far. I'm _trying_ not to get too ahead of myself here, but how awesome would it be if you and Nat were bump buddies?! Ok, I'll shut up now....


----------



## Toots3495

Maybe if we scream :test: loud enough Kim then she'll give in and do one:haha:. The positive opk is such a good sign. 
I've got ever such strong cramps in my lower tum this afternoon so just to annoy myself I think I'll do a test when I get home. I'm going to the £ shop as I'm not going to pay out for a decent test just yet (how tight is that!:haha:)
I've not been for a wee since about 1pm so hopefully I can hold out till I get home but my bladder feels slightly on the full side so I may well end up wetting myself whilst buying pregnancy tests later! How long should you hold onto it if you're going to test in the day rather than fmu?


----------



## Nat0619

Hee hee ladies :haha: I know I am infuriating! But I have just been to do my food shop in Asda and have bought a pack of 2 Predictor tests :thumbup: I also have one First Response in the drawer upstairs. I guess if there is nothing doing this month then at least I've got them for next month, when I will be going all out! :thumbup:

I am going to wait until OH gets home as always planned to do a test with him here. 

I'm going to try to call docs in a bit to see if my test results are in as not heard anything from them. It may be a bit early though.

Lou, how fab would it be if we both test today and get our :bfp:s!! :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

PS: Kim, in answer to your question, I'm 13dpo today. Expecting AF tomorrow x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my god Nat, then PLEASE test later today. 13dpo was when I got my BFP and compared to most people on here, that was late!!
Lou- I don't think it matters how long you hold on for as long as you don't have an accident lol ;) The only reason I had branded tests was because I kept buying them when I saw them on offer lol. Don't blame you for trying the cheapies first!


----------



## Toots3495

I think you'll hear me screaming from up there in the midlands if we both get a bfp today! My oh wants to be around when I test as well but he prefers me to wait till af is late. He likes to drag out the 2ww cos that means he can keep hoping for as long as pos. I on the other hand can't stand the 2ww and I honestly don't think I can wait till thursday:wacko:
As I'm only prepared to fork out for cheap tests at the moment i stand a bloody good chance of a bfn but then I've got a few more days till af is due. I don't know if it's cos I'm sat here with nothing to do at work so I'm analysing things more but my boobs feel tingly and I'm not even poking them!! 
It's so exciting:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm sooo scared to test :nope: I don't feel 'different' enough :haha: Although I have these odd twinges (very low down pulling pains, right at top of my legs in the crease :haha:), mildly tender boobs and nips :blush:, quite thirsty at times, it just doesn't seem enough and I'm just waiting for the classic tummy ache that signals AF coming :wacko: But I also for definite do not feel anything like I am ovulating so I cannot for the life of me understand 2 positive OPKs :nope:

One thing I mentioned to OH that I have is that, whenever I am sitting down, if I bend forward I feel like there is something 'in the way' right low down, particularly on the right side :wacko: I have felt around and there is no lump or anything, just feels like that. Weird.

I have just called docs. My blood results are in but doc hasn't checked them yet so I need to call back tomorrow.

Ladies, please [-o&lt; for Lou and I! We'd so love to start our :baby: journeys together :thumbup:


----------



## vladex

Some women may experience some light blood spotting during ovulation.


----------



## Toots3495

I second that!! 
Although I've had twinges etc as well I just want a sign to say 'you're pregnant!' a buzzer or siren will do just fine:haha:
Come on nat let's get our :bfp::happydance::dance:. We are certainly overdue for one or two on here now!


----------



## Toots3495

Battery on my phone is going to give up in a min so I'll log off and be back later to tell you how I got on and check your result nat! Good luck hun:happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Umm, Nat- do you remember the cycle I got my BFP? I'd totally counted myself out because I felt too 'normal'. A lot of the time, it's from the cycle you least expect ;)
Good luck girls- hope we get some good news later :)


----------



## Nat0619

Girls, I'm:

Shocked
Nervous
Excited
And god knows what else!

Think OH is the same!

Because .... I think we've got a :bfp:!!! :wacko::happydance::cloud9:

Took a test earlier and a definite second line. Fainter than the control line but definitely there :happydance: Going to take another with FMU in the morning though as I really don't believe it!

x


----------



## Toots3495

HOLY SHIT NAT!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Nat0619

Oh you have made me laugh :rofl:

I am so disbelieving, I keep looking at the line. It is reasonably faint but definitely there and pink! OH can definitely see it too - I've been moving it round into different light levels, putting it by the window and then turning the light up etc :haha: Am scared to death frankly as I've tested early, before AF due, so definitely need to test again and get through at least the next few days. 

How about you? :shrug: x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my god, Nat!!!!!!!!!
Oh. My. God.
OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!

When I saw movement in this thread, my tummy just did a few flips- I was so nervous for you!

Oh my God!!!!

Nat- I am SO, SO, SO, SO happy for you!! Please update as soon as you can in the morning to confirm it. I swear, it's going to kill me to wait overnight to hear lol. Can you post a pic of the test? Actually, stuff that- I'll post a pic of my tests (including the FRERs) and you can see if it looks the same.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance: I'm so pleased for you Nat:happydance::happydance: Just had a gut feelimg it was your month:baby:. Can you put into words how you feel?! Hows oh?:happydance:
I am currently in a slightly confused state:wacko:. I did a test (cheap one from £ shop) and after a few mins I'm convinced I could see something if I held it into the light:wacko:. Well I left it on the side and went back after about 30 mins or so and there is definately a line although it is really faint but I dont have to twist around in the light to see it. Now I've done loads of these cheap tests in the past and never ever have I had the remotest hint of a line. I really dont know what to think at the moment cos obviously you're not supposed to look at the test after that length of time but there is a line there. What do you girls think? Be honest cos I'm a big girl, I can take it:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my god Lou, don't do this to me- I may explode with excitement between the pair of you!!! Maybe you could take a trip tomorrow to buy a FRER or CB digi? (Not that I'm getting hyper excited or anything!). Try with another of the cheapies tomorrow with FMU maybe?


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god!!! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee:

Lou, you too have to test again in the morning :thumbup: Remember you are a bit earlier than me for testing, if there is a line and there never has been before, it really could be it :happydance::happydance::happydance:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Toots3495

Do you really think so girls?! I have allowed myself to get a little excited but I'm just concerned that it took a while to appear:shrug:.
I'll try a cheapy again with fmu and see what happens. If something appears then I'll let the moths fly out of my purse and buy a better quality one:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah bloody hell, can't get my tests pic to upload- why now?!
Will try again in the morning (although I don't know how I'm going to sleep- SO excited!!!).


----------



## Nat0619

Let's make a pact then to both test again in the morning :thumbup:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Toots3495

:thumbup: that's a deal! Can't wait:happydance:. It's ideal actually cos oh will be here in the morning so I'll tell him I'm doing the test and at least he'll be with me. I'm also a tiny bit nervous incase tonights test was a bit of a red herring but gotta stay positive. Just imagine if we've both got pregnant the same cycle!!
Kim, I'm looking forward to seeing your test pics so we can compare:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Oh my goodness! I am sitting on the edge of my seat, big grin, super excited at the prospect of this being your month - both of you!!! Wow!

Remember when I got my BFP, it was a really, really faint line - it wouldn't even photograph it was that crap! And now look at chubba me! Oooooooooooh, you gotta keep me posted!

I don't have access to the site in the morning - perhaps someone could text/email with an update? I'll PM my mobile/email...

I can't wait to hear! 

Toots - when I got mine, I tested early remember, and there was nothing - then the next day I got a faint line and checked the previous days test and there was a line that I hadn't seen the day before - so it's all looking promising.

Woooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Cx


----------



## windswept

Sod it - dunno if PMs are working (internet connection is awful) so just email me on windsweptstina [@aol.com]. Thinking maybe if I break up the email address it won't be so easy for folk to search!

Pretty please! Cx

Wishing you both the very best of luck - I am hoping and praying that you both have exciting news to share in the morning. Love to you and yours! Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Quick update before I head to work. I'm rather less hopeful this morning I'm afraid :nope: Tested again using the other Predictor test and there is a very, very faint line (OH can see it too). But compared to yesterday's it's nothing :nope: Surely FMU would be darker?? Only thing giving me slight hope is that the control line from this morning's is also a lot lighter than yesterday's.

I have very sore boobies this morning, the sorest they've been this month so far I think. I was tossing and turning last night, partly just couldn't rest I think but was also getting a lot of twinges during the night - really scared now that maybe I was preg but it isn't going to stick :cry:

I'm just going to leave this a while now and see if the :witch: shows in the next few days or not and, if not, will test again. Just really thought I'd have a nice, very dark line this morning. Looking at yesterday's now, I don't know why I doubted it, it's really obvious! x


----------



## inkdchick

well another bloody heavy bleed with all the signs of a good pregnancy first and then that, it seems to me that i cn get pregnant but i cant keep hold of them so will ask doc to check my progesterone again if he says no we dont need to and he thinks im right hopefully he will give me something to sustain the process and give me cream or a pessary to help witht his coz this last 3 months have all been really really strong signs this last one being the most prositive one and then i bleed for 3 days really heavy with two large clot losses so there has to be somethng happening, its so soul destroying knowing my body is doing this and i cant stop it from happening. but am at docs at 9.40 so not long to wait and will come back on when i get back to let you all know xx


----------



## windswept

Ohh, Nat - I reckon you still are - and I'm so excited! Get a FRER or a Superdrug one for tomorrow/next time you test - the pink dye seems to be best.

I couldn't resist coming on before work to check up on you lovely ladies!


----------



## gemylou

hi i have been following the thread it fell out and just wanted to say that i always had stronger lines in the afternoon and evening never in the mornings i think sometimes hormones in some women are stronger later in the day so would count your self pregnant! hope that helps and h&h 9 months


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat- I still think you are pregnant too. Lighter lines happened to me the day after my first positive test, and that freaked me out. For some reason, I kept testing for a few weeks after I got my first BFP (which everyone told me was stupid) and at about 6 weeks, I got super faint lines on a test- way lighter than the others. I freaked out totally until I noticed that the level of dye in that particular test was way less than others I had taken, and that was why it was showing up lighter. From batch to batch and test to test, they can all vary which is why you shouldn't be necessarily panicking just yet. If you think back to when I got my first positive test, I refused to believe it for ages- I wouldn't even change my ticker, remember? And what you said to me when I was worried about AF showing up was that 'a positive test is a positive test, no matter when AF is due'. If you feel better just leaving it for a day or two and seeing what happens, then I don't blame you. But maybe after that, try with a Digi or a FRER? I'm still trying to upload this damn photo of my tests but it keeps saying 'invalid file' for some reason. If you want, I can send you a MMS with the pic? DM me if you do.

P.S. I realise that I sound like I'm nagging- I'm not, honestly!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Inkd, sorry to hear you're having to go through this :( Please let us know how you get on today x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ok, have finally managed to get it uploaded. The middle 2 FRERs were at 14dpo with FMU.
 



Attached Files:







250.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Toots3495

Finally got my bloody phone to load the page!!
Morning ladies!
Ink please let us know what the doc says. Don't let them fob you off!
Nat, a line is a line regardless if it's faint. Im so convinced that it's your month and I really don't think you should be down hearted about today's test. It's also a good sign that oh can see the line, at least your not going completely nuts and imaging lines!
I found a sainsburys early response test (blue dye) at home so I decided to try using that. Got bugger all! Even I can't convince myself that there is a line on it. The cheap test last night must have been a rogue sent to get me all excited!
Stina told me she didn't get any response from blue dye tests, how about you Kim?
Kim I reckon nat should take some positivity from your pic as it looks as if the 2 middle ones were pretty faint.
I will try v hard not to test again until af is due but I can't seem to control myself:haha:
Hi gemylou, that's a hopeful sign:thumbup:. I always assumed that fmu was more likely to give a positive result than at any other time of day so it's good to know that you experienced different. How far along are you?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Well Lou, it is still pretty early to test yet- look how faint mine still were at 14dpo! It could well be the dye if you used a blue dye. I had one decent line on a blue dye test but other 2 (you know how many tests I took!), were really, really faint. I think most people have had more success with pink dye. Maybe try a FRER or digi in a couple of days?


----------



## Toots3495

I think that's what I'll do although I'm already thinking of testing again when I get home with a cheapy.Somebody stop me!! Lol!
I'm going to sling this bloody phone out the window if it doesn't speed up a bit, it's like watching paint dry when it's trying to submit my post!


----------



## Waitin4astork

It's totally normal to want to keep testing (hence the 9 tests I took!).
I dreamt about both you and Nat last night actually (the pair of you were on my mind all night!). Both of you were having boys lol. Hoping it's a premonition!


----------



## Toots3495

Move over Gail cos there's a new psychic in town!!
I hope that you're right Hun, its so lovely to think that you were thinking of us. If your premonition is right then we'll join you on team blue with pleasure!
How's everything with you? Anything new going on?


----------



## inkdchick

well when i walked in the first thing he said was ' i was searching through all my paperwork to see if i had an antenatal appt booked for you, so i guess its bad news', he was really gutted for us, and he asked me lots of questions and then said that he see's that i am getting pregnant and that the last two years list of my period dates, gaps and lengths are prof that i am falling but not keeping the pregnancy going, so he says that it looks like i need a progesterone suppliment but he cant prescribe it ,my doc is lovely he has a really close friend who is a f.s. at the local hospital and he is phoning him today to tell him all about us and get us an appointment urgently and he will phone me and let me know when it is, and he recons that before the year is out we should be pregnant and about 4/5 months gone before xmas with the help so fingers crossed his friend can help us please girls pray for us ( not that im a religious person but i need all the help i can get as the doc says that after xmas this year i wont be able to have any help and it will be a time to stop which i agreed to). thanks for all your concern girls it means a lot coz its only me and hubby and doc and you girls that know we are ttc and all we have been through so far xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ink, it sounds as if you've got a lovely doctor. I hope you can be seem by the specialist sooner rather than later and at least you know you are still able to conceive although that probably doesn't help when you keep having to go through the loss Hun. Any ideas how long it will take to be seen by the specialist?
Ladies I'm fast losing my pma! I've got really nasty af cramps and also back ache so I'm wondering if af is going to make an appearance in a couple of days:growlmad:


----------



## Toots3495

I'm thinking that if af arrives then I'll give acupuncture a go. I've had a look on yell.com and there are quite a few near me so I guess I'll just pick one and see what happens. Oh is happy for me to give it a go before we have to think about venturing into iui territory.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Thank you so much for all the responses and support, I so love all of you :kiss::hugs:

Ink, so sorry to hear what you are having to go through :hugs:. But you do indeed sound like you have a fantastic doctor and it sounds like help is now just around the corner :thumbup:

Lou, don't give up just yet, surely yesterday's line must have meant something? I've been having constant little cramps and twinges and still am, particularly on the right side very low down :wacko: I'm convinced this is where :baby: is implanting!

I have looked at both my tests again when I've just got home and they are both definitely positive - both pink and easy to see. I just really expected a darker line this morning :shrug: Kim, thanks for uploading those pics, my first test yesterday afternoon is darker than those I think and I would say my line from this morning is similar or maybe slightly fainter.

Gemylou, thank you so much for your reply. That gives me some hope that maybe I have higher hormones later in the day. This would fit with my symptoms over the past several days - I have found I get most of my symptoms later in the day and feel pretty normal in the morning!

I am still very cautious and doubtful. Not that I have conceived, I am not pretty sure I have. But my boob pain has all but gone since about lunchtime and this usually happens shortly before AF arrives :nope: I am still having the little pinching/pulling low down but the boob thing is worrying me. Oh well, time will tell I guess. I'm out for a nice carvery with a couple of friends tonight so just going to enjoy that.

OH has been lovely. He was so, so pleased when I showed him the first test yesterday :kiss: I can tell he's excited and said he went all shaky when he saw the result :haha: He's text me several times today to check how I am as he knows I'm worried about the fainter result this morning. Bless. He'll make such a fantastic daddy and I really want this little :baby: to stick around for him x


----------



## Nat0619

PS: Just had blood tests confirmed as normal - progesterone level confirms ovulation and thyroid levels normal :yipee::dance: Figures since I've had two :bfp:s in the last 24 hours :haha:

I can honestly say girls that this is not how I thought I'd feel when I got my :bfp: I am just so flippin' nervous and just checking for blood every time I go the loo! I really wish I could be just a little bit excited :wacko: Should the :witch: stay away for a few more days and I get another positive test, I may start to relax and enjoy this a bit more. It's just too early yet I think x


----------



## inkdchick

awww Nat im so pleased for you and dont worry im sure all will be fine and then you can relax Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Toots3495 said:


> Hi ink, it sounds as if you've got a lovely doctor. I hope you can be seem by the specialist sooner rather than later and at least you know you are still able to conceive although that probably doesn't help when you keep having to go through the loss Hun. Any ideas how long it will take to be seen by the specialist?
> Ladies I'm fast losing my pma! I've got really nasty af cramps and also back ache so I'm wondering if af is going to make an appearance in a couple of days:growlmad:

im not sure how long it will be before we can get to see him but my doc knows him personally and he knows my hubby has no children and said that he wil help make my hubby a dad asap and he will ask his friend to see us urgently so hopefully no too long x, i will let you know


----------



## gemylou

hi no problem just wanted you to know that there really isnt a norm and everyone is different i swear that with both pregnancies i did tests late in the day as hormones always seemed higher in the afternoon! plus to reassure toots i felt that i was most def out this month as af seemed round the corner from about 7dpo must have been implantation feelings in the end as now 6 weeks and few days congrats everyone and keep most of bnb posted :)


----------



## Toots3495

Evening all,
Fantastic news Nat!!:wohoo::wohoo::yipee:You didn't need to put yourself through the horrible blood test after all! I couldn't be more pleased for you:kiss: It is going to feel scary to start with but you'll soon relax and begin to enjoy it hun:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
Whenare you booking to see the doc? Your hubby must be over the moon with you, clever girl!!!!!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Ink, great to hear that doc is freinds with the specialist:thumbup:.I really hope theres not a long wait. How are you feeling after speaking to him?
Gemylou, how long had you been ttc before you got pregnant? Its really nice of you to try to reassure me. Thats whats so great about being on here, you can get lots of advice for ladies who have been there and done that! 
Stina, hope you've had a good day. I miss you not being able to chat during the day!
Kim, hows your day been?

I'm not going to dwell on it cos we've had fantastic news on here today but just to let you know that I started spotting today. Bloody test was just messing me around](*,). Anyhow I shall pick myself up, dust myself down and get back on the horse (or should I say oh:haha:)
I would very much value your opinions as to whether we should keep trying for a few more months with maybe including acupuncture or shall I start making arrangments for iui:shrug:. I'm not really sure which way to go?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Inkd, it sounds like your doctor is being really supportive which is great :) It's a big plus that you are falling, so I hope they can help you out to keep it going. Fingers crossed!

Lou- is there any chance that the spotting much just be implantation? Spotting very early on is really common. I'm keeping up that PMA for you ;) If it is that AF is on its way, then I think Nat and I are proof that acupuncture definitely deserves a shot!

Nat- it is TOTALLY normal to be feeling like you are. I was in denial for a few days because I was too scared to believe it in case AF turned up. I was obsessively checking for blood in the first couple of weeks, still expecting to come on. I had loads of twinges and cramps too which freaked me out, but it was just our little bean getting comfy :) In fact Nat, you've pretty much reacted to your BFP in exactly the same was I did- cautious, slightly disbelieving and in shock! Go and enjoy your evening and have loads of fun- no wine though ;)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh as for me, pretty quiet day all in all. Been off work so spent the day relaxing at home- even had a nap, so I feel very awake now! Felt bubba move again this morning but not felt anything tonight as yet.


----------



## Toots3495

Theres nothing like a relaxing day at home Kim. I always try to sneak a nap in:haha:.
Keep the pma up for me hun cos I just aint got it in me tonight! I think I'll have to agree with what oh said the other day and admit out loud that I'm completely nuts!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Just got in from a nice carvery with the girls. They both know we are ttc but I never breathed a word :haha: I told them my blood test had come back fine and we were talking pregnancy etc but I never mentioned anything about my two positives. 1, I'm too scared to this early and 2, my mom and dad need to be next to know. OH was first, then you girls on here :hugs:, no-one else knows a thing yet. Plus I think I'll need about a million more positive tests before I believe it :haha:

Got in tonight and needed the loo (No 2 :blush:) - and discovered another symptom that has been slowly developing over the past several days - a bit of constipation :blush:! I never, ever suffer with this so there is definitely something going on! Plus, sore boobs have come back :happydance:

Lou, sorry to hear about the spotting :growlmad: I am still keeping some PMA for you but, should this be AF, I completely agree with Kim - acupuncture!! I firmly believe this is the reason for my :bfp: These chinese know their stuff. It may be expensive but I have only had 3 treatments and just cannot believe we've got our positive test already x


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Update - I've this morning got a very clear :bfp: on a FRER :happydance::cloud9: AF is officially a day late today :thumbup:

I'm starting now to believe that this is real and starting to feel a bit more :dance::yipee::wohoo:

Girls, I can't believe we've finally done it :happydance: We are both still obviously very, very cautious and will not be telling anyone for a while yet.

How is everyone? Lou, how's it going? I would strongly, strongly, strongly, completely and utterly urge you to keep going and to definitely, absolutely, completely try acupuncture!! x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yay yay yay Nat!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I am SO thrilled for you- you have no idea! I was talking about you and Lou non stop to OH yesterday. He was looking at me as if I had a screw loose how excitedly I was talking, but he was really pleased :) I totally think that it can't be a coincidence we both got our BFPs after acupuncture (in fact, I had exactly the same amount of sessions as you!). When it's all started to sink in a bit and you're not feeling quite so nervous, get that ticker and status changed and have a nosey in first tri :happydance:

How is everyone else today? After I was saying I hadn't felt bubba move much last night, he went berserk and started moving loads- I think he was doing somersaults in there lol.


----------



## inkdchick

:happydance: :wohoo: NAT Congratulations hun long time coming and very well derserved just relax now and enjoy the ride hun H & H 9 months to you hun xxxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies,
Wooohooooo constipation nat!!!!! Be proud of your new symptom:haha:
Glad to hear your sounding a little bit more confident in your :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
Kim, I often natter on to my oh about you girls. Show him scan pics etc but I don't think men quite get it do they. He asked me what we all find to talk about all day, every day:haha:
I am going to book for acupuncture asap and have found someone doing it fairly near to me. Couple of questions, do you have to get naked?! For aiding fertility does it have to be in a certain part of your cycle? Did you just pick someone close or was it done via recommendation? I'm also going to contact the hospital to get the ball rolling for iui. I doubt v much we'll get started on that straight away, you know what the nhs is like, so I thought I'd get a bit of acupuncture in whilst on the iui waiting list:thumbup:
My oh was a bit odd about the spotting. He's normally really sweet but he just told me last night he didn't want to talk about it and he could tell I was upset. He's not mentioned it at all and Ive not even had a hug!! I've got 2 things to feel upset about now. Men!!!!!!!:growlmad:](*,):hissy:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Lou :)

Is the spotting definitely the start of AF? No chance of implantation bleeding? I'm still clinging onto hope for you!

As for the acupuncture, you definitely DON'T have to get naked- don't worry about that! I wore a top and jeans and just had to unbutton the jeans so he could put needles around my tummy area. Your modesty is completely protected ;) I ended up going to Dr and Herbs at the Trafford Centre which I know is a chain, but might just be in the North West!? I initially went a year ago because I was going through a stressful time, and just had a one off de-stress session. I was actually really shocked at how it made me feel after just one session- totally relaxed and calm. I had heard of some success stories of people conceiving after acupuncture so when it was beginning to get me down, I didn't think there was any harm in giving it a try. As with Nat, I'm not sure whether I'd have got my BFP that cycle without it. I didn't go at any specific points in my cycle- I just went weekly, but I didn't go during AF which was just my personal preference.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Kim, I'm quite keen to get started with it:happydance:. It surely can't just be a coincidence that both you and nat got your bfp the same month you had it. I'm 99% sure the spotting is start of af but if it's not then at least I get a lovely surprise.


----------



## windswept

Ladies, ladies, ladies!

I am soooo chuffed to hear your fab news Nat - I really, truelly am - over the moon, delighted! You so deserve it. You have something in common with both Kim and I - Kim and you did acupuncture in that cycle, and you and I both had out CD21 test... Looking forward to seeing that ticker on your signature! Have you worked out your due date?

Lou - I share your disappointment in your spotting - was praying that this was your cycle. I agree with the girls - acupuncture could be the answer. You have the patience of a saint, and it is all going to be worth the wait very soon!

Kim - glad to hear of all your movements - it is such a nice feeling. I fell up the stairs in work yesterday and my tummy 'jerked'. I was really worried for a while, then the wee one started going bonkers kicking, punching, headbutting and somersaulting! It's so reassuring to feel them. Heading to aquanatal at lunchtime, some 'me and bubba' time!

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Blimey Stina, glad that you and bubba are ok. Sounds like you woke *her* up ;) I'm so clumsy that it's only a matter of time before I fall over at some point. It was a miracle that I got through all of the snow and ice around Christmas without landing on my backside!
Have fun at aquanatal :) x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning stina, is it a day off work today? 
:shipw: what do you do at aquanatal? Is it just gentle exercise? 
Bubba was probably annoyed with you falling over so that's why you got lots of headbutting afterwards:haha:. Bub was probably in a lovely sleep and you go and wake him/her up!


----------



## windswept

I am working in a different office, so off the network and therefore able to come on undetected! 

Yeah, I guess bubba was probably annoyed with me! I was annoyed with myself - got a bit of a fright. I was at the beach on Friday with Mr W and my wee neighbour and tripped over a rock and went for miles before getting my balance back - and keep dropping things - so think I am getting much more clumsy! 

I love your little swimming smiley, Lou!!! Aquanatal is very gentle, but good fun - for me it's more about meeting other mums to be. I live on Harris, but work on Lewis, so had been meeting mums in Lewis and none nearby - so today's class will be a chance for me to meet my local midwife and the ladies nearby. I've finally changed my GP practise, so will have a local midwife - instead of one 50 miles away!

Lou - I am still holding out hope for you for this month and will be expecting an update tomorrow! 

Thanks for emailing me ladies - much appreciate that! Kim - I still owe you a reply!


----------



## Toots3495

A gp slightly more local than 50 miles away is probably for the best! How far away is the hospital? Just wondering if you'll have far to go on the big day!


----------



## windswept

Yeah - will be handy! Hospital is 42 miles away - an hours drive - Mr W is threatening to send me up to town before my due date, but I strongly put my foot down! Where I used to live it was 2.5 hours to the hospital!


----------



## Toots3495

Blimey! You'd better make sure you dont leave things till the last minute! Would mr w be any good as a midwife?:haha:


----------



## windswept

Mr W will be awful as a midwife! I'll be fine - I am expecting both a late baby and a long labour - plenty of time!


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so bored here at work today so I'm sitting here thinking, never a good thing!:haha:
How come I've not managed to conceive after all this time if I've got nothing wrong with my machinery! Oh hasn't got any probs with his sperm either. I just can't fathom it all out:shrug:. I'm healthy, not over weight, young haha:Well I'm not 33 till next week:haha:) and I do all the right things. Where's the sense or justice in that!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi again ladies :flower:

Thank you all so much for your good wishes. Lou and Ink, I am going to be praying for you both daily from now on as both of you sooo deserve to get your :bfp:s :thumbup: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I was at hairdressers this morning which is over by mom and dad's so have been at theirs a while (my daddy only works evenings so had a bit of time with him). When I first saw him I just thought 'aww grandad' :haha: I am so, so keen to tell them but I just can't yet. On the way home I bought a pack of two Clearblue digi conception indicator tests and have just done one - Pregnant 1-2! :happydance: I may do the other in the morning as it does say to use FMU to get an accurate conception indicator and I actually thought I may read 2-3 weeks so will see if it changes tomorrow. I'm currently charging up my camera, will take a photo of tests and try to upload them later (need OH to show me how!)

Stina and Kim, it must be so amazing to feel your little ones moving :thumbup: Kim, are you feeling kicks or is it more like little flutters for you at the moment?

Lou, please don't feel down about not having conceived yet. We haven't had a sniff until now with 12 months ttc and around 12 months NTNP prior to that. I really do think you should give acupuncture a go, I am sure this 'woke something up' in me. It is now clear there is nothing wrong with OH or me with regard to conceiving so I think my body must just have been 'sluggish' in some way or maybe ovulating poor quality eggs?! I am wondering if the stronger ov pains I had this month signified a healthier egg or something :shrug: I agree with Kim - this can't be a coincidence with us both x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yay Nat! There's nothing like seeing it black and white on a digi- no debate about faint lines then! The digi battery goes after about 24 hours so make sure you take that piccie before it goes! I realise I am going to make myself sound really gross here, but I do still have all 9 tests in the draw in our divan bed :blush: I will throw them out one day.....

Lou- I agree with Nat. I know it's hard but before any of us got our BFP, we all had the same feelings- like you're doing everything right yet nothing seems to be happening. You're doing everything right so don't stop what you're doing- maybe just try a session or two of acupuncture to scream at your body to wake up and help things along :winkwink: I have a really good feeling that your BFP is right around the corner- remember I'm psychic Kim :flower:

Stina- no rush on your reply hon!

As for the movements, it's been mainly fluttering/popping feelings but last night I had two big 'pops'- so I'm not sure if they were kicks :shrug: Will need to just keep an eye on it and see how it progresses. It is reassuring to feel him every day now :happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, just noticed that you changed your status :thumbup:

Have you checked on your EDD yet? Guessing some time in November?


----------



## Nat0619

Kim, I will be the same I'm sure with the tests :haha: Got a collection of 4 so far! Although yes, I noticed the digi ones go after 24 hours.

I've been brave and changed my siggy and avatar wording :wacko: I figure now if something is going to happen it's just not meant to be and nothing I do or don't do will change that. I am now getting to more of a 'might as well start enjoying this' frame of mind.

Kim, I am sure your little boy is going to really grow in strength over the coming weeks. I can't believe you are 18 weeks along already and Stina is 23! It is going sooo fast x


----------



## Waitin4astork

That's the best frame of mind to be in :thumbup: Even though I am a born worrier, OH always tried to remind me that I should be enjoying being pregnant too after trying to get here for so long! If you need to ask anything at any point, Stina and I will be happy to help as best we can :flower:
And you've got your EDD- yay!!


----------



## Toots3495

You girls are great:kiss:. Keep the pma up on my behalf!:haha:
I'm v pleased to see you've changed your status nat and I can't wait to see the pic of the digi! It'll be bump pics next!:happydance:
I'm going to give acupuncture a try when :witch: departs but I'm also going to call the hospital and start making arrangements for iui. I don't know how long the wait is to get started so I'd better get on with it. I'm gutted and scared really about having to probably go down that route but if that's the only way then I've got to do it. I may well get my bfp in the meantime. 
Nat, when and how do you plan on telling your patents the news:happydance:
Kim, I can't believe it either how quick the time as gone! We'll all be sitting on the edge of our seats before we know it waiting to hear how labour went!


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think it's a good idea to get the ball rolling just in case Lou, but it happens quite often that when people start looking at their route, they suddenly get their BFPs!

Wow, can you imagine when Stina kicks it all off and goes into labour?! I don't know how we'll all get through the day waiting to hear if it's a boy or girl!


----------



## Nat0619

Girls, how on earth do you attach a pic?

x


----------



## Nat0619

Oh, looks like I've done it! :dohh:

Top one was my first one on monday afternoon, middle one was the fainter one yesterday morning (apologies, bit of a slight reflection on this one) then bottom 2 are the FRER and digi from today x


----------



## Pinky12

Congratulations x


----------



## Toots3495

Now you've done it Nat, I'm all teary eyed!!!!!!
That is a fantastic sight! I'm so pleased for you:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
It couldn't have happened to a nicer person:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Lou, you'll make me all teary-eyed in a minute :wacko:

OH and I have just been talking and we've both been saying how we really, really hope you are next. You sooo deserve it :hugs:

I would absolutely recommend you do try acupuncture. I swear it did something to me x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks hun. Must be my hormones cos now I am actually crying! Christ I'm such a soppy git but it's so nice for you both to be thinking of me like that.


----------



## mamadonna

omg congrats nat :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mama, haven't heard from you for a while Hun. How are you?


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good just having a very relaxing month not stressing at all,its brilliant to see another it fell out girl getting a bfp,hopefully it wont be long for the few of us thats left!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Nat, that must be one of the best photos you've ever taken!! That FRER definitely looks darker than mine was :thumbup:

Hey Mamadonna, not seen you for ages! How are things?

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Kim, it's a beautiful day today. The sun is actually shining for a change! How's you? 
I had a dream last night that all my teeth fell out!:wacko:. I hope that doesn't come true:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Lou, I'm pretty sure that won't be a premonition ;) I've actually heard that dream is pretty common- just can't for the life of me, remember what it means!


----------



## mamadonna

:hi:


----------



## Pinky12

I had some pretty wierd dreams last night too... apparently I was talking to my hubby in my sleep and was turning our alarm on and off and lights on and off... pretty wierd for me, its usually him who does stuff like that! I cant quite remember the dreams but my mind was certainly active last night and I am now shattered today :-(


----------



## Toots3495

:flower:hi mama, hope you're well and dandy today.
Hey pinky, that's a lot of activity during the night:haha:. I'm sure is all the stress us girls put on ourselves with ttc!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone? Lou, booked an acupuncture session yet?

I'm still sooo nervous. I don't know if you were like this Stina and Kim, but I am just finding these early days such a worry :wacko: I am, of course, excited too but every little twinge worries me, then I worry when there are no twinges :dohh: My belly is huge! I look about 3 months gone already :haha: I've bought a big pregnancy book today called "The Day-By-Day Pregnancy Book". It was £25! But it details pregnancy by the day, with a pic of where the development of the :baby: is each day :thumbup:

Hi Mamadonna and thanks for the congrats, how are you? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh yeah Nat, I've got that book too- I still look at it religiously every day ;) The photos are amazing and it's funny because some days you'll read it, and it'll be exactly what is going on with you that day!
The first couple of weeks, I was really, really scared that AF was going to show because the cramps and twinges you get from the stretching feels just like AF type cramps. Loads of times I ran to the loo in those weeks, feeling like I'd just come on. It's totally normal to feel nervous like that but I promise you, everyone gets those twinges and cramps early on. It all feels weird because it's all totally new- I didn't (and still don't) know what's 'normal' and what isn't. But it's amazing what you'll learn about your body, and you'll soon recognise patterns to things which will be more reassuring.
Like I said, Stina and I are here any time you have a question or need advice :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks Kim :thumbup:

The tenderness in my boobs has completely gone again the past few hours - this scares the hell out of me as that is what always happened just before AF! It has happened periodically every day really so hopefully it will come back again to reassure me :wacko: Did you have early symptoms that were coming and going? Is it because hormones are released in 'spurts' maybe? :shrug:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I never had sore boobs a lot, but that definitely came and went all the time (still now). If you have a look in 1st tri (have you ventured into there yet?), it's full of threads with people saying 'my symptoms have suddenly vanished- what's going on?'. Again, totally normal. Because I didn't have any morning sickness etc, I had tons of days when I didn't even 'feel' pregnant and honestly, I still have those days now. But once you have your booking appointment, you can tell all of your concerns to your midwife who I bet, will have heard them loads of times and can reassure you about everything.


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girls, 
Nat I'm glad to hear you're feeling positive, keep it up:thumbup:
How much did you both pay per session for acupuncture?
There are 2 clinics fairly near to me and one charges £40 per hour and the other charges £40 per hour for a private session or £25 for a group session. I'm not sure I fancy doing it with a load of strangers!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

I paid £50 for my first session, as that included the initial consultation which was a good long chat where he asked loads of questions (hour and a half roughly). Then my second and third sessions were £40 each (roughly an hour long).

I've never heard of a 'group session' for it :wacko: Not sure I'd fancy that either :haha:

x


----------



## Nat0619

Kim, thanks for the reassurance. I have had a nosey in First Tri but not actually posted in there yet! I've just had a quick nosey in 2nd Tri actually to see if I could see you or Stina anywhere (I'm stalking now!) I saw the post about your pillow :haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I wouldn't go for a group session in all honesty either Lou- sounds odd!!
Think mine cost about £25 a session but I bought them in a block of 6. Also, because it was part of a chain so to speak, I think they brought down the cost a bit.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nat. Also did either of you continue with the treatment during the 2ww? How many sessions did you manage to get in before ovulation?
Sorry to bombard you both with questions!:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I don't tend to start many threads, but I do comment on a few. I think it took me about 2 weeks to post in 1st tri- I was a bit overwhelmed with it all! It took me a couple of days to post in 2nd tri as I felt out of my depth (with everyone being so much further on and talking about stuff I hadn't come up against yet) but it gives you a good idea on things to look out for, and I felt quite settled in there quickly. It'll fly by Nat!


----------



## Nat0619

Yours were a good price Kim :thumbup:

Do you know if you can have acupuncture whilst pregnant? You haven't used all of your 6 yet have you? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think I did have a session in the 2ww, but not in the latter part. I don't know why, but I didn't want him to 'disturb' anything that might have been happening (although I don't think he could have done anyway!). I think I had 2 sessions before ov.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat- I haven't used up the remainder of my sessions yet. I've read up, and it is apparently perfectly safe and even has some very good benefits if you suffer from morning sickness, backache etc. I've just decided to leave it until later on in the pregnancy when I might need them to help me sleep and/or relax!!


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone? Lou, booked an acupuncture session yet?
> 
> I'm still sooo nervous. I don't know if you were like this Stina and Kim, but I am just finding these early days such a worry :wacko: I am, of course, excited too but every little twinge worries me, then I worry when there are no twinges :dohh: My belly is huge! I look about 3 months gone already :haha: I've bought a big pregnancy book today called "The Day-By-Day Pregnancy Book". It was £25! But it details pregnancy by the day, with a pic of where the development of the :baby: is each day :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Mamadonna and thanks for the congrats, how are you? x

hi nat i'm ok i had a look in that book in wh smiths looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Lou, my final session was in the 2ww as it was only last Wednesday when I was 8dpo (the day I had all my pains which I think were implantation too!) I had the pains from when I woke up though so it wasn't acupuncture that gave me them :haha: I'm actually hoping it may have helped :baby: bed in and will still be working to keep him/her safe :thumbup:

Kim, this is what I wondered about it when pregnant? Could it be helpful to keeping the pregnancy going I wonder :shrug:

My other sessions were about 3 days before AF the previous cycle and then on about CD4 so right at the start of my successful cycle. So I actually conceived after only 2 treatments :happydance: If you remember, I felt ov very, very strongly as though something had 'woken up' x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks girls:thumbup:


----------



## gardenofedens

What are softcups?


----------



## Hellesbelles

2 mls of semen should have millions of sperm in it you only need one of those to get pregnant it will be fine!


----------



## Toots3495

Hi gardenofedens, soft cups are a flexible cup worn internally around your cervix. It's actually for use during af but lots of ladies use them when ttc:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Hellesbelles, if only one of them would do their job I'd be a happy lady:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone? Anyone got any plans for the weekend?

I took my other Clearblue digi with FMU this morning - pregnant 2-3 now! :happydance::dance::yipee:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Nat!

Weekend plans... party. There's a birthday party for two of my good best girlfriends tomorrow night so I'm thinking I'll have just one fruity drink. Then Saturday, DH wants to go see UFC fight on tv since we don't have cable so we're going to a friend's party for that. What are your plans?


----------



## donna79

Nat massive :hugs: congratulations :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls hope everyones ok, looks like you got a stayer Nat congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, fab Nat!! Hope you've taken a piccie ;)
Hey Inkd, how are you doing today? And what about you Lou? x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im ok just looking forward to seeing this new f.s my doc is putting us in touch with asap so he says coz he dont think we should keep trying after xmas coz im 45 and too many problems will hit us then so i hope this good friend of a f.s. gets in touch soon


----------



## Waitin4astork

Fingers crossed that he gets in touch very soon hon. You really deserve to get some good news x


----------



## inkdchick

awww thanks yea i think i need some good news right now but am so chilled out and am not really bothered right now, have just made a tirimasu with grappa and cointreau and cant wait to eat it so come on fridge do your thing and get it set quick !!!.
Hope you are ok girls looking forward to seeing more bfp on here real soon xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend. It still hasn't sunk in to me at all yet :shrug: Been hovering over in First Tri a bit and speaking to a few ladies over there today - mainly getting reassurance on stuff!

Ink, enjoy that tiramisu hun :thumbup: I can't wait to see you and Lou with your :bfp:s x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad to hear you're poking your head around the door in first tri Nat :) It seems a little daunting to start with, but you'll get comfortable in there really quickly I'm sure :) How are you feeling at the moment (apart from a little dazed, obviously!).
Inkd- hope you enjoyed your tiramisu- it's one of my favourite desserts ever!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :flower:

I'm ok thanks. Feeling extremely normal physically other than a very bloated belly! We are going over to my mom and dad's later and plan on telling them :wacko: I took another of my leftover CBFM OPKs this morning for reassurance because I feel so normal (got no HPTs in the house at mo) - very, very dark line, the darkest line I've ever had on one so clearly some strong hormone is being picked up :thumbup: After my mom and dad's we are then going to pop in to OH's mum and tell her.

We will then probably tell my brother and OH's sister very soon, plus both our nan's, but that will be it for a while then I think.

How are you? Is your little boy kicking you well now? x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend:thumbup:
Nat, enjoy telling your parents your good news. I bet they are going to be over the moon!
I've bought a pot of manuka honey, not cheap is it! I'm having a tablespoon of it daily. I'm putting organic milled flaxseed in my cereal and I've changed from skimmed to whole milk. Also gone back to drinking grapefruit juice, yuck!!!
I'm ringing to book for acupuncture tomorrow and hopefully I'll get an appointment quickly. I'm going all out this cycle so any other suggests will be greatly received:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls hope everyones having a good weekend. Well im ok , keeping my slef busy with teaching myself to paint, last nights effort is now my avatar as i was quite pleased with my young swan and am not really thinking about anything else to be honest as, i leaving our ttc up to the new f.s. when we get to see him and just enjoying myself with hubby at the moment and painting in between times so we will see. x


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, that is a gorgeous painting, you obviously have a great talent there :thumbup: I wish I could paint or draw.

Lou, you've pretty much covered what I did there certainly. Manuka honey is pretty expensive but it's supposed to be the best one, has lots of good things in it apparently :shrug: I really, really want you to try acupuncture and will be sooo happy if it works for you too :thumbup:

OH's sister and nephew just turned up and it was very weird not saying anything, as we actually plan to very soon but want to tell parents first x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad you're feeling ok at the moment Nat- and excellent news about the OPK stick! I know what you mean about it feeling weird not to tell people for a bit. I would speak to my sisters on the phone (didn't tell them until 8 weeks because I wanted to tell them face to face), and they'd ask how I was and what I had been up to- soooo hard to keep my mouth shut!! Can't wait to hear how it goes with you telling all of the parents :)

Lou- that sounds very productive! Think you're covering all bases there, so I reckon you'll have a good chance of a BFP this cycle :thumbup:

Inkd- your painting is wonderful! You're incredibly talented :)


----------



## inkdchick

thanks girls. i have been drawing since i was about 8 or 9 and was reasonably good then as i was taught the basics by my uncle but am really self taught but fancied a change so painting in water colours was my ambition and i love my swan the first animal i have ever drawn or painted and im pretty pleased and i havent thought about ttc at all which is great and im really happy at the moment no stress, no worries and in love with my hubby as he is so understanding when it all goes wrong each time bless him .
As for the tirimasu its nearly all gone and it was loving made with grappa and the orange liquer which we always put loads in an felt a little tipsy last night but hey its not something i always make let alone have but have had a glass of limoncello (my mother-in-law makes it and its gorgeous ), and it keeps me so relaxed its great and looking forward to whatever help is on its way .
So glad youre feeling great Nat its fantastic so pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Ink you are certainly a vvvv talented young lady! I really wish I could draw and paint. The picture is superb! I definitely think you should go into tattooing cos there are plenty of people out there that would take advantage of a fabulous artist:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Well the grannies and grandad know :happydance: And they are VERY excited! My mom just kept saying "I can't believe it, I just can't believe it"! Think this was because she knew we had been ttc and knew we were starting tests so was shocked it happened that month. The first question she asked was "Was it the acupuncture?" :haha: My dad just kept grinning bless him (he was also a bit tipsy at the time though :haha:) I can tell he's pleased and he'll be a great grandad. I have always imagined any child of mine will love my dad, he is one of those people that kids just seem to go to :hugs:

OH's mum very excited and is shopping with her sister today and has already text OH this morning asking if she can tell her. OH has said No :haha: We have told both parents that we want to tell anyone ourselves face to face. Plus we don't want everyone to know for a good while yet anyway. I plan on telling my brother next, which I may do today. As he is in Bahrain he is the one I won't be able to tell face to face in person but will do it over Skype.

As for me, I still feel fine. Took my last CBFM OPK this morning (I know, I'm obsessed :wacko:) Even darker line than yesterday morning :happydance: I think I just need reassurance all the time as I can't believe it. I do have some symptoms - a constantly bloated belly, odd little stretching pains every now and again and am starting to pee a bit more sometimes and the need to pee is very urgent very suddenly when I get it. Also, my appetite has decreased a fair bit at the mo, no sickness or nausea, I'm just not that hungry.

How is everyone else? Did everyone have a good weekend?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, how's everyone today? Good weekend?
I bet it was so lovely to be able to tell your parents nat. I'm sure they are so thrilled:happydance: 
Lil had obviously caught a cold when I took her to the vets about her bald leg and now it's spread through the house like wild fire! I have got 5 v sneezy, v miserable little bubbas. I've checked with the vet and she says that as long as they are eating and drinking then they'll be fine. Just like us they have to wait for the cold to pass. 
I've been trying to book an appointment all day with the acupuncturist but just keep getting the answer machine. I'll keep trying but how anyone gets an appointment when no bugger answers the phone is beyond me!


----------



## inkdchick

thank you toots but the problem getting into tattooing is that i have to get an apprenticiship with a tattooist for 3 years before i can get my licence and there isnt any tattooists anywhere near to me or in a 20 mile radius that are prepared to do it so its staying with the designing for now and could do with some more works coming in so thats another reason i started to paint really to keep me busy LOL so am pleased so far with what i've done, ive just started a bride so will be interesting to see how that comes out a bit nervous about it but i might put it on here if im happy with it or i may burn it if its no good :rofl: x


----------



## Nat0619

Aww Lou, your poor little moggies :hugs: Hope they all feel better soon. Is Lil's leg all better now? Hope you get through to acupuncturist soon :thumbup:

Ink, looking forward to seeing your bride :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Her leg is getting better nat, just needs the fur to go back fully. 
I've booked my first acupuncture session:happydance: 4pm on Friday :happydance: I'm so excited and can't wait to get started. I would imagine I'm only going to get the one session in before I ovulate but it's better than nothing. I've been putting the honey in fruit tea aswell and that's v nice. I also found that it's supposedly beneficial to combine honey with cinnamon when ttc so I'm doing that aswell. 
I'm 33 on Wednesday:wacko: and I was just chatting to oh and he said that we first talked about having a baby just before my 30th and I came off bc then. That's a depressing thought that it's been such a long time NTNP and then properly ttc. Fingers crossed I just need a couple of treatments of acupuncture.


----------



## Nat0619

Hey girls, there's an 'It Fell Out' birthday on Wednesday :happydance::dance::cake:

What you got planned for your special day then Lou?

Good news about the acupuncture too :thumbup: I am going to be praying really hard that it works for you like it has for Kim and I [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks Nat, I'll see how Friday goes then I might try to get another session towards the beginning of next week:thumbup:. Never thought I'd be excited at the prospect of being a pin cushion:haha:
No particular plans for my b'day but it will be nice to spend the evening with my oh as he's changed his shift so he can be home with me:happydance:. 
How's things with you?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Lou, that's great news that you've got the acupuncture booked :thumbup: I can't wait to hear what you think of it! I'm sure it's going to help though- can you imagine how much we'll owe acupuncture if 3 of us get our BFPs because of it?!

Nat- it must have been so exciting to tell everyone! Seeing people's reaction when you tell them is a great feeling :happydance: Glad to hear you're feeling ok so far. With any luck, you'll skip the nausea and morning sickness too :thumbup:

I'm pretty knackered today. Work was crazy busy and I didn't even get a break for lunch today :growlmad: I have since become best friends with the sofa tonight lol.


----------



## inkdchick

how do you get pics on here girls


----------



## inkdchick

urghh i cant do this


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Ink, sorry I'm no help cos I haven't got a clue how to do it:dohh:


----------



## inkdchick

lol at least im not alone some technology just throws me and i have a high IQ, thats a laugh


----------



## inkdchick

i can only get it on my avatar so look quick and then i can change it back lol


----------



## Toots3495

Thats lovely Ink! How long has that one taken you to do?


----------



## inkdchick

half hour in total if i hadnt have to wait for each colour to dry in between colours as its watercolour im not sure about it though and wish that i had the hang of this painting thing more but it will come in time i suppose, think i could do with a windswept lesson lol


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think you have to click on Go Advanced under the reply box, then Manage Attachments. It should pop up with another box and it'll say 'Browse Computer'. Does that make any sense?!


----------



## Nat0619

I missed it Ink :cry:

Talking of how to do things, Kim how do I get that pregnancy counter thing onto mine? The thing that says how far along you are and what baby is doing x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oops, sorry Nat- only just saw your post! Bad Kim! Just click on mine, and it will ask you which colour background you want and what your EDD is. Put those in, and it will give you a ticker code. Just copy and paste into the signature section of your profile, and hey presto!

How is everyone doing today by the way?!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh and Nat- you *cough* have mail *cough*.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning, how is everyone today? 
Stina, I hope you're managing to get a sneaky update at work every now and then.
2 of my cats are really poorly with the cold virus that they've all got so oh and I are off to the vets tonight. We've already had to pay out £109 the other week for Lil so god knows how much tonight will cost! But it's gotta be done cos the poor little bubbas look so sorry for themselves.


----------



## Nat0619

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!*

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::juggle:

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Toots3495

Well that definitely made me smile nat! Thanks Hun. 
33 today, dear o dear:dohh:


----------



## Nat0619

Don't worry about being 33 Lou, I'm going to be 37 in June :wacko::nope:

Hope you're having a nice day so far. Sorry to hear about your poorly moggies, hope they get better soon. I take it you and OH won't be going out anywhere tonight then other than the vets?

I've just been to docs to confirm my pregnancy! He didn't do a test of his own, I told him I've taken 8 anyway as I can't believe it and he laughed :haha: He seemed genuinely pleased for us and said that he has seen it loads of times where a couple go and see him to start fertility investigations and then fall pregnant. He told me to take it easy and his mention of the risk of miscarriage being 1 in 3 in these early stages scared me :nope: All I can do is look after myself and this tiny :baby: and hope for the best. He asked the date of my last AF and just worked it out in his head and said I am between 5 and 5 1/2 weeks (I am dating myself as 5 weeks 1 day today from the day I think I ov'd). He reassured me that is it completely normal to not have many symptoms, particularly this early, and also said that it is normal to get quite a lot of pulling/stretching pains and also mild spotting, particularly between weeks 6 and 8, is also common and doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong.

I'm disappointed though that I couldn't get my first midwife appointment until Friday 1st April. Midwife is only there every Friday morning and is completely booked up through March. I will have about an hour with her though. So just got to [-o&lt; that all continues to go well until then and beyond :thumbup: 1st April seems miles away and 12 week scan a lifetime!

x


----------



## mamadonna

happy birthday lou x


----------



## inkdchick

ok nat watch carefully on my avatar LOL


----------



## inkdchick

well here it is and i dont like it too much but my oldest daughter has now got it as she loves it and says that its her LOL she is hoping to get married in 3 years so she is aiming for the dress i have just created on this pic love her xx


----------



## Nat0619

Wow Ink, that's beautiful :thumbup: Does look a nice dress too.

How are you? x


----------



## inkdchick

im ok am not paying much attention this month to be honest as we are waiting for an appt to see the friend of our doc who is a f.s. so leaving it all up to him really so not worrying about anything and all stress levels are really low so enjoyng myself really and having what i like lol. How are you i see you havent got your pregnancy ticker up on here yet its easier if you click on waitin's and then just put the background and all info in for you and then copy the BB's code and then you can put it in your sig x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Happy Birthday Lou!!!! I hope you're also going to be doing something nice as well as the trip to the vets ;)

Nat- glad all went well at the doctors (it's so annoying when they won't do a test to confirm it though!). I remember my midwife thinking I was mad when I took 9 tests- you're nearly there now! I can imagine it's a bit frustrating not to see your midwife earlier (maybe we're in the middle of a baby boom if she's all booked up!) but I'm sure it'll go quicker than you think. Not sure how helpful it was of the doctor to tell you about the miscarriage rate, but remember that's taking chemicals etc into account. Will you be planning to have a private early scan or just wait until 12 weeks? Oh, and have you tried to get the ticket on your profile yet?

Nice to see you Mamadonna :) How are you?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Inkd- didn't see you there!
Glad to hear you're doing good :)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :flower: How are you?

I tried to go into the ticker thing last night but it seemed to jam on me. Will try again :thumbup:

I'm a bit confused about chemicals, when is a mc classed as chemical? Have I passed that point?

Not sure about scan. Part of me wants one earlier as I can't believe there's a :baby: in there! But I will certainly wait a while as I would imagine it could cause more worry at the moment as may not even see anything yet! Doc said they would only do an earlier scan if any problems and obviously I'd rather it just go smoothly and not have any problems anyway so it would have to be a case of paying for one I think x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yep Nat, you are definitely passed the chemical phase!
My first private scan relatively late, because the scan place was closed over Christmas. Had to wait until 10 weeks although by that time, I had seen bubba on the emergency scan at hospital anyway! I think 8 weeks is about right, should you go for a private one. You'll be able to see your bean clear enough, and a heartbeat by then.


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies

I've changed my siggy!! :happydance:

Stina/Kim, hope you don't mind me saying I'm on the bumpy journey with you?! x

Lou, how are your moggies? And have you had nice things for your birthday? x


----------



## mamadonna

Waitin4astork said:


> Happy Birthday Lou!!!! I hope you're also going to be doing something nice as well as the trip to the vets ;)
> 
> Nat- glad all went well at the doctors (it's so annoying when they won't do a test to confirm it though!). I remember my midwife thinking I was mad when I took 9 tests- you're nearly there now! I can imagine it's a bit frustrating not to see your midwife earlier (maybe we're in the middle of a baby boom if she's all booked up!) but I'm sure it'll go quicker than you think. Not sure how helpful it was of the doctor to tell you about the miscarriage rate, but remember that's taking chemicals etc into account. Will you be planning to have a private early scan or just wait until 12 weeks? Oh, and have you tried to get the ticket on your profile yet?
> 
> Nice to see you Mamadonna :) How are you?

i'm good thanks,not long now till ur 20 wk scan,bet u cant wait


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat- of course I don't mind! In fact, you're now in my siggy as a bump buddy too ;) Glad to see you got your ticker on your profile too- it is exciting to see it go up every day and to see which new bit of info you get each week :thumbup:

Hey Mamadonna, how are you doing hon? 

How is everyone else today? x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, the trip to the vets cost £100! Their chests are clear so it's all in their nose and throat. The vet gave them an anti inflammatory and an antibiotic jab each. One of them was v badly behaved on the way to the vets, playing up cos she wanted to get out of her carry case! In the end I had to take her out and she settled down and went to sleep on my lap! Should have done that in the first place cos I'm covered in scratches on my hands from trying to put her in the case in the first place!
Didn't do v much last night, oh mum popped in with my pressie and then oh and I just watched a bit of tv. I'm looking forward to acupuncture tomorrow:happydance:
How's everybody else today?


----------



## inkdchick

morning all, toots i hope they feel better soon,they are so pretty i love cats but i cant have one coz we are in a rented house and the landlady hates them bit of a bitch but there we are still tryng to find somewhere of our own but its so expensive down here in london dont know how people manage it tbh but we are still trying x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah Lou, hope they're back to their usual selves soon- at least their chests were clear :) My cat costs us a fortune, but we don't care. Whatever needs to be done to help her in the most important thing. Ooh, acupuncture time tomorrow! How exciting!! Bet you can't wait to get going :)

Hey Inkd, hope you're ok hon. I don't envy you living in London. If we were down there, all we could probably afford to live in would be a shoebox!


----------



## ily4eneni

Does Acupuncture actually work? I've been doing some research on it, and I've seen positive feedback in how it helps for fertility. I was considering going to have it done, but I'm afraid of needles. lol. Does it hurt?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi kim, how's things with you today? I'm really looking forward to tomorrow:happydance:. I've got next week off work so I'm hoping to get 1 or 2 more session in then:thumbup:.

Hi Ily4Eneni, two of our ladies on here got their bfp after acupuncture. It's gotta be worth a go! I've posted on the 1st tri asking how many people conceived after acupuncture and how many sessions they had but so far nobody has bothered to respond:nope:


----------



## ily4eneni

Thanks for your response! That's still pretty cool that other ladies have conceived afterwards. I'll definitely will have to go to try it out =) Just afraid if it's going to hurt haha.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yep, both Nat and I got our BFPs on our first full cycle of trying acupuncture :) It was SO worth it- I'm only annoyed I didn't try it sooner. It definitely doesn't hurt- you feel the needles going in for a split second, but even that is less pain than a small pinch, for example. Once they're in, you don't feel them at all!

Lou- I'm good thanks :) Bubba is very active today which makes me happy. OH and I are going away for the weekend (possibly our last grown up weekend together as a couple) so really looking forward to it.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh, and Lou- maybe try posting the thread in second tri. There's a very friendly bunch over there, and you know at least one person will reply ;)


----------



## Toots3495

:thumbup: I'll try that kim. I'm just interested to know how successful it is. Obviously the fact that it worked for you and nat so quick is v positive but I'm intrigued to see if others got theirs as quick. 
Bump me up would you Hun if I get lost in all the posts!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Of course I will :)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I'll reply to you in First Tri Lou! :thumbup: Although you obviously know my answer anyway :haha: But you never know, one response may trigger others to respond to you too. Can't wait for you to try it tomorrow, let us know how you find it :thumbup:

On the subject of acupuncture, funny thing happened to me yesterday. I got a phone call from my little chinese man! :haha: He called because they have had a system failure there and lost all their bookings so they are calling everyone to check if they had made another appointment. So gave me the opportunity to tell him my news and thank him for his help! He was pleased for us. I also asked him about acupuncture during pregnancy, he said generally people don't bother unless they suffer a lot with sickness, it can help with that.

I'm freaking out a bit with my serious lack of symptoms!! Kim, I seem to recall you didn't have many, is that right? I am glad obviously that I feel so well but it just makes it so hard to believe that there is a :baby: in there :shrug: I took another FRER yesterday morning! (had one left over) Was really dark, preg line way darker than control line this time :thumbup: My mum text me earlier saying she'd felt sick this morning and that she thinks she's getting the symptoms for me :haha: OH had a bit of indigestion and was sick once late last week too so many others are getting them for me?? :wacko:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Honestly Nat, I still barely have any symptoms even now! I think morning sickness usually hits between 6-7 weeks but you might just escape it too, like me. Maybe another thing we can credit acupuncture for?! The only thing I've really had is a bit of sciatica, and have been a bit more tired than usual (but I wouldn't say heavy exhausted). Been very, very fortunate so far. Of course the downside is that it does mess with your head a bit, and you start to think you might just be imagining that you're pregnant lol. But I can promise you that beanie is really in there ;)

Lou, I just replied to your thread in second tri as I noticed it near the bottom of the page. Hopefully bumping it up will get you more replies. If not, maybe we can just figure that not many people have thought about the acupuncture route yet?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Lou, you've got a reply (other than mine) in second tri :)


----------



## Toots3495

That's girls! Itll be interesting to see how many succeeded with acupuncture. 
Nat, I felt a bit dicky in the tum last night after my dinner so looks like you've got a range of people getting your symptoms:haha:


----------



## Toots3495

That's girls!!! I meant thanks girls! Bloody phone keypad


----------



## fati101

MrsPOP said:


> Hi Toots.
> 
> I wouldnt worry hun, most sperms that 'fall out' will be dead anyway and the live ones that will be swimming towards that egg as we speak will have entered your cervix within minutes of ejaculation if you have suitably fertile CM.
> 
> Softcups are a good idea, Ive not used them yet but I've heard good things from other ladies about them.
> 
> Good luck!


what are softcups?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi fati101, softcups are Flexible cups worn internally around the cervix.


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies :flower:

Have you seen my pumpkin?! :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, I'm impressed with your fancy sig strip nat! Love the pumpkin!
How's everybody today?


----------



## inkdchick

hi toots yeah im good, looks like its only us two left out of the crew to get our bfp's lol , hopefully it wont be too much longer as i think these girlies are passing on lots of good bfp vibes xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey ink, I really hope the positive vibes help! It's gotta be our turn soon:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

ooo yeah i cant be long i wish you all the best hun and hope we get our bfp's together that would be so coooool xx


----------



## inkdchick

loving that pumpkin Nat xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone? Lou, waiting for you to come on and let us know how acupuncture has gone today, would think you are still there at the moment :thumbup: I am so excited about you having it - after all, you and OH have both had all the tests and confirmed nothing medically wrong so it can only be that nature just needs a boost from a treatment like this. I am praying that you get your :bfp: very, very soon - you so deserve it. 

Ink, you too. Have you thought about trying acupuncture?

I am still feeling amazingly 'normal' :wacko: I cannot believe I am pregnant at all, the only thing I have is a very bloated tum and a few extra veins showing in my boobies :haha: I've took another test today!! That's 9 now :dohh:. Each test is darker than the previous so hopefully that's a good sign :thumbup: 

Kim, you made me think with your comment about acupuncture and a lack of symptoms. Maybe that is why both of us feel so normal? Maybe we are just very 'balanced' still from our treatments! :haha: Although obviously I could be speaking way too soon here for me, every symptom under the sun could kick in any day!!

Glad you like my pumpkin girls. It's from a thread over in First Tri that I've become a part of called 'Halloween babies'. All ladies in it are due around end Oct/early Nov and one of the ladies made it on some site x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening all, nat you are officially awarded the title of poas addict 2011:haha:
The acupuncture went well:thumbup:. He was v pleased to hear that I'd decided to try acupuncture before iui because the iui will really mess my hormones up. He took my pulse on both arms and had a look at my Tongue! His gut feeling is that stagnant blood may be the issue. Todays treatment was lots of needles in my back and I'm going next Thursday and the needles will go in my stomach, knees and lower legs.
He said he is waiting to hear from two of his patients over the weekend to see if they've got their bfp so that'll be interesting to find out next week.
Has everyone else had a good day?


----------



## Nat0619

That sounds fab Lou :thumbup: Is yours a fertility acupuncture specialist? Is he a little chinese man? :haha: I wonder what 'stagnant blood' means then. Maybe that's what I had too? :shrug: All I know from mine is that my 'earth meridian' was out of whack :haha: Plus my 'water meridian' was a bit weak too.

When are you due to ovulate? It's great that you're having another treatment next week, that could be really helpful this month :thumbup:

x


----------



## windswept

Ladies, ladies, ladies!

I'm here for one night only! Just popping on to see how things are going? I see lots of positivity, and I like it.

Nat - if you scroll back all those months ago, you'll see that I never had many symptoms either to begin with... Just more hungry and peeing loads - I think that was all. Wow - a Hallow'een baby! 

I am doing well - I had a bad couple of days through the week there. I felt fabulous, larger than life, over the weekend, but then on Monday afternoon I just conked out - felt totally floored. Along with it, I felt really dizzy. A midwife appointment on Wednesday showed that all is fine - blood pressure, etc as it should be - but that I do have excess fluid, including fluid in the back of my neck which is causing an imbalance so when I turn my head it feels like my neck, brain and eyes all move at different speeds and makes me dizzy. Also, I have carpal tunnel syndrome which is uncomfy, esp at night.

Baby has quietened down this last few days, but is still very strong and very present! Kicks are stronger, and my whole belly moves! 

On the downside, I appear to be outgrowing my maternity skirts! And, am getting a little peeved with people telling me that there are twins or triplets in there! Bump picture to follow! 

Cx


----------



## windswept

Still over 16 weeks to go! My nearly V day bump!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nat0619

Stina, hi :hi: 

What a gorgeous bump :thumbup: I can't believe you are now nearly 25 weeks already.

Gotta ask though, what do you mean by 'V' Day?? :shrug: (sorry if I'm being thick) :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

:happydance: hey stina, so lovely to catch up with you:happydance:. Bet you miss being able to pop on here during the day. I was actually thinking about emailing you to keep you up to date with what's going on, how does that sound to you? Your bump is massive!!!! The nasty symptoms your getting don't sound to good, how long are you likely to be putting up with the dizziness etc?
Nat, I'm gutted cos I haven't got a little Chinese man!:haha:. Although he was v nice and seemed to know what he's talking about. I'm guessing that stagnant blood is old blood hanging around after af:shrug:. Perhaps small amounts of old blood builds up over many cycles:shrug:.
Personal question girls but I can't remember how fanatical you all were with dtd on the cycles you got your bfp, can you enlighten me? I'm thinking about every other day for at least the next 10 days cos I'm not sure exactly when I'm due to ovulate and I've run out of tests:dohh:. Trouble is I'm not sure if oh is going to be able for it!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

I think I can remember the cycle days we did - CD5, CD7, CD9, CD12 and CD15. Then if you remember OH went away on my CD16 and I didn't hit 'peak' on CBFM until CD17. So was convinced we were out! So not that often really and I'm certain it must have happened from one of the last 2 times which were 3 days apart each.

x


----------



## gardenofedens

Nat - I assume she means Valentine's Day...that's the only thing that came to my mind but I could be off!


----------



## windswept

V day was one I didn't know until just recently! It is the day at which the baby becomes 'viable' - i.e if it were born after 24 weeks it is legally viable and has a good chance of staying alive with medical intervention. One of those milestones you'll strive towards!

I'd love to hear from you Toots - a wee update now and then is always appreciated! Although I am missing popping on, I am getting loads more work done!!!

The nasty symptoms aren't so bad now I know about them - I just have to take it easy and plan my time to allow lots of rest and relaxation... Which is gonna be interesting next week when I drive hundreds of miles home to my folks and have to do all my visits whilst entertaining 3 crazy dogs!

Toots - we did the deed most days the cycle we conceived - I think from day 5 we had rumpy pumpy for 14 days in a row, which proves that the spermies don't deteriorate with overuse!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

I'll definitely email you stina to keep you up to date with all the gossip and general goings on with the crew:thumbup:
I shall tell my oh that we've got to dtd for 14 days on the trot, it'll frighten the life out of him:haha::haha:
I hope you start to feel better soon, feeling dizzy all the time doesn't sound nice!


----------



## gardenofedens

haha, oopsies about V-day


----------



## Toots3495

Good guess though gardenofedens! Stina was just being cryptic:haha:


----------



## inkdchick

I cant afford acupunture as i dont earn anything at the moment, cant get a job for love nor money and the tattoo work i have done two for ladies off BNB and i still havent had payment and it has really pissed me off so not doing anymore for anyone on here now feel like ive been taken for a ride but thats how some people are i suppose stupid me....
apart from that im ok a bit pissed off ive just found out that orgasms in the 2ww are not a good idea buggar wished id known that before this morning lol oh well no more :cry: til after next period


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ink

That's bad about those ladies not paying you for those tattoos. I don't blame you for not doing any more!

I've not heard that about orgasm in 2ww. I'm pretty sure I had a couple in my 2ww when I had conceived :blush: One thing I have noticed, since getting my :bfp:, is that they now give me a slight bit of tummy ache, just for a minute or so, straight afterwards. This freaked me out at first but it's apparently normal. We've only :sex: a couple of times since knowing I was preg so far, it is a bit nerve-wracking. But I'm keen for OH and I to maintain our usual relationship as much as possible x


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone? Good weekend? x


----------



## deafgal01

Fine weekend... How was yours?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girlies :) Hope everyone is good!

OH and I had a wonderful weekend. We went to Berlin, just for 2 nights but we wanted to get a weekend abroad in somewhere just the two of us, before bubba comes along! We did loads of sightseeing, went to museums, ate well...generally just had a fabulous time as a couple. My back hasn't thanked me for the amount of walking we did, but it was totally worth it!

As for :sex: well....Lou- OH and I dtd on CD 8, 10, 12, 13 and 14 (and just for fun, once the fertile time had passed!). I think we did it twice on CD13 too, so we don't really follow the line of not doing it too often either!

Inkd- I was under the impression that having an O during sex, helped to draw the sperm in when contracting? :shrug:

Nat- OH and I haven't been dtd as regularly as before. I've had cramping almost every time after having an O since I've been pregnant, which terrifies OH! We're still maintaining a decent sex life but seeing as it was very frequent when TTC, it would be a lot to live up to!


----------



## Nat0619

That sounds a lovely weekend Kim and a good idea to have some time away as a couple before :baby: arrives :thumbup: Might consider OH and I doing something like that at some point later on in the year.

We've actually got an issue with a holiday we've got booked as, all being well, I'll only have about six weeks until due date now if we go! It's one of those Sun holidays for 4 nights, going to Scotland mid-September :wacko: Not sure what we'll do about it yet, bit wary of a long car journey like that at that stage of my pregnancy :nope: My mom and dad couldn't make one of those holidays a couple of years ago and OH and I went instead in their place, so we could see if they wanted to go instead of us if necessary I guess and return the favour :haha:

I've had some good news today. The midwife called me, to take a few details and confirm my appointment on 1st April. When I just mentioned that I was a bit disappointed that I couldn't get in to see her until then, she looked at her diary and said she could see me sooner if she came to me at home. So I am now seeing her a week earlier, on Friday 25th March, here at home :thumbup: This date is the date I originally wanted as I already have it booked off work so it's perfect :happydance:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening all, 
Kim you're trip away sounds v nice. Good idea to have some time together before :baby: comes along.
Nat, great news about the midwife appointment:thumbup:. That's nice to have her coming to see you at home. 
Ink, any news on an appointment with fs yet?
I'm cd11 today so still got a vv long way to go! We've so far :sex: cd8 and cd10, going to keep up with the everyother day plan for as long as poss:thumbup:. I've very nearly finished my pot of honey so im going to have to get another one. I'm eating it as much as poss, anything that helps is worth trying! I'm also only drinking fruit tea, with a spoonful of honey in it, and obviously the yucky grapefruit and also pineapple juice. If you have any other suggestions let me know, I'll try anything!


----------



## gardenofedens

Toots - What's with the honey, grapefruit and pineapple juice?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey ladies:hi:, how's everybody doing today?
Gardenofedens, grapefruit juice is supposed to help increase ew cm and it sure has for me this cycle! Pineapple juice is supposed to help strengthen the uterine wall and honey is v good to eat when ttc. Nat and Kim both ate manuka honey and got their bfp so I'm trying that for the first time this cycle.
I did post a thread about the benifits of honey and also cinnamon, I'll see if I can find it and bump it up:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Lou :flower:

How are you? You certainly are trying a few things this month. I still think acupuncture is the big one for you though :thumbup: Did you say Thursday is your next session? When are you expecting to ov?

Did you say you are off work this week? Up to anything nice?

I'm still feeling pretty normal. Although had a wave of nausea this morning, first time :wacko: Got it after eating my brekkie. I reckon it could have been because I slept late, then had a shower and got ready so was a while before I ate anything and think maybe I left it a bit late to eat something :shrug: Also got bit of a dry throat and stuffy nose this morning. 

I'm still very cautious but starting to believe and enjoy this a bit more now :thumbup: It's just so weird because it's pretty clear I'm pregnant as AF now two weeks late, which has NEVER happened to me in my life, plus I've now taken about 11 tests :haha:, but I just feel so normal and you can't see any sign of anything happening in there! I thought maybe that my boobs may have grown a bit but they don't seem any different apart from some extra veins :haha:

Still got my craving for orange juice, loving the stuff at the moment x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, 11 tests!!:haha:. I think it's safe to say you're pregnant now! Have you told any other family members yet?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi nat, 11 tests!!:haha:. I think it's safe to say you're pregnant now! Have you told any other family members yet?
I'm not entirely sure when I'm going to ovulate but judging by various symptoms I think it was probably yesterday. My next acupuncture session is Thursday afternoon so I'm glad to be getting another one in. I am off this week but I'm not doing much, just pottering around at home.


----------



## Toots3495

Pressed submit by mistake before I'd finished:dohh:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Well Nat, morning sickness usually starts at around 6-7 weeks apparently, so you might on schedule :winkwink: Hopefully you'll escape it though! That's great news about your midwife appointment- it will be nice to see her for the first time in a comfortable environment too :thumbup: By the way just so you know, I'm getting strong :pink: vibes for you :winkwink:

Lou- I'm sure the next couple of weeks will fly by for you. I'm excited to see what happens at the end of this cycle, especially with the acupuncture and manuka honey :happydance:

Well, we have our anomaly scan tomorrow morning. Have to say, I'm pretty terrified. I'm a worrier anyway, but this is such a major scan- just hoping everything will be ok. I am excited for them to (hopefully) confirm that we're on team blue. I keep thinking about what would happen if they suddenly turned around and said, 'You're having a girl'! Eeek!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh, and well done Nat on outdoing me on the tests! I stopped at 9 (10 if you include the one at hospital!). In all seriousness, I would stop soon because your hormone level will start to balance out and your lines will stop getting darker. I know this from doing a test at just before 8 weeks and I nearly had a nervous breakdown when I got a really light line!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Girls :flower:

Kim, yes I agree I should stop now :haha: I have heard that your hormones balance out and have seen some ladies freaking out later in First Tri because they've got lighter lines. I have one left of a pack of two but am leaving that in the cupboard for now. The one I took yesterday was a 'Predictor' one, the type that I got my first :bfp: on, I wanted to see how different the line might be after 2 weeks since my first. It was sooo dark :thumbup: Really thick, dark purple line compared to the light pink one two weeks ago.

How exciting to have your scan tomorrow :happydance: I'm sure all will be fine. You will post a pic won't you?

So a prediction of :pink: for me eh? I have no feeling either way, really thought I would. OH seems to want to leave us on team :yellow: and think I probably do too but I may change my mind later on!

Lou, I'm really excited for you for this cycle, really [-o&lt;ing that this is your month.

We have only told our parents and siblings so far, plus OH has told about 3 of his mates at work! Bless him, I don't mind him telling a few mates as he has someone to talk to about it. I will tell a few of my close friends but plan to just do that as and when I see them face to face. Not got anything arranged to see them yet though.

OH's mum and sister have already offered to buy our cot. Both grannies are incredibly excited and OH's sister is hysterical! :haha: My mum is bursting to tell people, I have allowed her to tell her closest friend :haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

Toots3495 said:


> Hey ladies:hi:, how's everybody doing today?
> Gardenofedens, grapefruit juice is supposed to help increase ew cm and it sure has for me this cycle! Pineapple juice is supposed to help strengthen the uterine wall and honey is v good to eat when ttc. Nat and Kim both ate manuka honey and got their bfp so I'm trying that for the first time this cycle.
> I did post a thread about the benifits of honey and also cinnamon, I'll see if I can find it and bump it up:thumbup:

Thanks the for info! Very interesting! I can't stand honey but I'll definitely keep the grapefruit juice and pineapple juice in mind!! :flower:


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies!

Kim - good luck for today! Let us know how you get on!

Hope everyone is well?

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girlies :)

Well despite my panic, everything went well. He was being a stubborn little guy- he had his legs crossed and hands in front of his face until right at the end, he hid his head behind my bellybutton when she was trying to get his measurements and kept kicking the stick thing off my stomach when she was trying to do the scan :blush: The sonographer took us through every detail, explaining everything as she went along and said that everything looked fine and as it should. The measurements were almost exact to the day, so hopefully that means he's progressing well. Right at the end, she checked to see the gender (we didn't tell her we already knew) and she said 'I see boy bits!', even pointing out his particular parts! So I think having it confirmed twice now is pretty certain :happydance: I rang my sisters to tell them they were getting a nephew (my family is very girl dominated) and they were really excited. I'm on the work computer at the moment, so will try and get my pic on later.

Hope everyone else is good today?


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin', I'm doing fine... Looks like AF is ending already... a day shorter than it oughta... I don't know- it's just copying what it did last month with my cycle... Probably nothing to wonder over- 2 heavy days, 1 light day, and 2 spotting days. Usually (normally) for me it's 1 to 2 days of heavy flow, 1 to 2 days of medium flow, and then wraps up with like 1 day of light... Total to 5 days of AF... No idea what to think of that... :wacko: then again maybe it's just my body changing/adjusting itself... After all, I did use to have 7 days of AF up til I was mid 20s.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Kim, fantastic news about the scan :thumbup: Can't wait to see the pic of your little man :happydance: How funny that he kept kicking the stick off your tummy, he's going to be a cheeky little thing :haha:

I'm ok but was a bit worried earlier today as had lots of gripey pains today. I actually think it could be wind though :blush: It seems to have eased off now. They were sharp little crampy pains but not really painful or anything. Just worrying though. I know doc told me to expect lots of pulling and stretching pains but any twinges still freak me out :wacko: I've had a busier day than normal at work though too, had to drive to Birmingham for a meeting this morning, the meeting was nearly 4 hours long, then drove to my usual place of work and then home. So I have been sat in one position a long time taking notes in the meeting and then sat in the car a lot, so wondering if that contributed to the aches :shrug: Got a slight headache too, it's only mild at the moment so hoping I can clear it without taking anything!

Lou, are you looking forward to your next acupuncture session tomorrow? x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening all,
Fab news about the scan Kim, can't wait for the pic.
Nat, dont worry to much about aches and pains (easier said than done I'm sure) I wouldnt be at all surprised if sitting for long periods of time didn't contribute towards it.
I'm looking forward to my session tomorrow, he said last week that I'd be having the needles in my lower legs, tum and feet:wacko:.
I decided yesterday to strip the wall paper in our bedroom, now I wish I'd not started it:dohh:. I bloody hate decorating and I was at it all day yesterday and today. Oh has tomorrow and Friday off so we'll get painting etc. Hopefully it'll be worth it in the end. I'm absolutely knackered!:haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Nat, hope you're feeling better this morning. I think I spent most of first tri analysing cramps/twinges/pains! Just to bear in mind- when I ended up with my UTI, it was when I had been on a long car journey and hadn't had enough toilet stops and breaks, so make sure you go as often as you need to! (sorry for sounding a bit like your mother there!).

Lou- hope acupuncture goes well today. I'm so excited for you!! Rather you than me with decorating. OH and I are totally useless with decorating. The room which will be the nursery is covered in ridiculous textured wallpaper that the previous owners put in every room in the house! There's no way we could do a decent job of that, so we're going to get our decorator to come and do it (he's done our living room, dining room, hall, stairs and landing and 2 bedrooms in this house so far!!).

Anyway, I thought I'd get myself on here before I go to work to post my scan pic :) After looking at it again this morning, I'm convinced he's going to look like his daddy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## inkdchick

he's beautiful kim and looik like you are doing really well.
Nat lets hope those stretchy pains ease off for you soon so you can relax more :hugs:
Hope the acupunture went well Toots, we have tried to find somewhere around here but they are so so expensive ( london ) so dont know if we will be able to try it but still waiting for an appointment with the f.s. still no appointment through yet and i dont know which hospital it will be so cant even ring an check but im not worried as there is nothing they can do for this cycle as its nearly over so hopefully they will get in touch for the next one , hope all you girls are well xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Inkd, nice to see you :)

I hope you get the appointment through soon. At least you're friends with someone 'in the know' so I'm sure he'll have fast tracked you.
How are you doing apart from that?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Oh Kim, he looks sooo cute :hugs: You must be so excited. Are there particular facial features that make you think he's going to look like daddy then?

I am feeling a lot better today thanks, not had half as many twinges today. Must have had a 'stretching' day yesterday :haha: On the subject of peeing, I am not doing this any more often than normal yet at all :wacko: Another symptom I don't have! Only thing I do find is that I do often wake once in the night and have to go. I finished work a bit earlier today as had a bit of time owing to me so been into Birmingham shopping for a few birthdays coming up. I succumbed to buying another pregnancy book :wacko: This one is called 'New Pregnancy and Birth' and is by Dr Miriam Stoppard.

Lou, how was acupuncture? And when is the next session?

Ink, hi :flower: Hope you get that appointment through soon x


----------



## inkdchick

im ok looking forward to the next cycle if nothing has happened in this one, have really painful boobs and back and hips at the moment and sleepig is a nightmare but apart from the odd really faint headache im fine really xx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girlies,
Kim, the scan pic is just lovely! He's a v handsome little man. What makes you think he'll look like his dad? I wish we could get someone in to decorate! It's the most horrible job in the world! We didn't get round to doing much today but tomorrow is going to be sanding:wacko:
Nat, I'm pleased to hear you're feeling better Hun. Try not to be to concerned about not having many symptoms. 
Ink, the acupuncture is expensive and to be honest we can't really afford it (£35 per session!) but I felt it was worth trying cos I'm really not keen to start iui. I would imagine the prices in London are horrendous! Can you ask your gp if he knows how long it'll take to be seen by the fs?

My acupuncture session went really well:thumbup:. He took my pulse again (Chinese style) and he said that the pulse for the area below my belly button had changed. He described it a bit like the twang of a guitar string rather than a beat and he said that was good cos it means that something has changed in that area:happydance:. He is working on increasing my blood flow to that area and also working on the quality of my blood. Today I had half an hour of needles in my spine and lower back plus heat lamp and half hour of needles in my feet, knees and lower stomach. I just hope it works but if not then I think I'll definitely do 1 more month and then I may have to give in and go for iui.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

That sounds really good about the acupuncture :thumbup: Sounds like it could be causing things to stir in you too :happydance: I agree to give it one more month if there isn't a result this month (I was certainly going to if needed) but I really, really, really, really, really, really, really hope THIS is your month :thumbup: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

When is your next session? x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks nat, I'm really putting a lot of hope into the treatment! I'd love to be a bump bud. I feel really heavy in my lower stomach this evening so fingers crossed something is going on:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Lou, I like the sound of him saying that the pulse had changed below your bellybutton- maybe it means something is going on?! :thumbup: 

Nat- I was waiting for the extra peeing sessions and wondered whether that would be another symptom that passed me by. I didn't have it at all in first tri, but just you wait until you get to second tri and bubba is using your bladder as a trampoline :haha: I'm peeing every couple of hours now lol.

As for our little guy's scan pic, his nose and mouth look just like OH when he was little. It sounds silly to think that you can tell that from scan pic, but he really does look like him. I think OH is excited about the thought of a mini me :haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh and Nat, on the subject of pregnancy books- if you can find it, I really recommend the DK book called 'The Day-By-Day Pregnancy Book'. It literally breaks down every day of your pregnancy, tells you what's going on at the specific days, and has pictures too. Iit's also really reassuring to see that symptoms you're having, are mentioned on the days when you seem to be getting them! I look at it every single day :)


----------



## inkdchick

hi nat i did ask him yesterday and he said that coz he normally see's only private patients and that he was willing to see us on nhs at the local hospital we just have to wait til he can fit us in. Yeah the acupuncture is anything from 75 quid upwards and event ho it could be the answer we jsut dont have that kind of money spare a the mo or will have for a while so the f.s. is the only hope for us.
Im really hoping i wont need to seee him im in agony with my boobs back and hips at the moment and have been for the last three days , sleep is just near impossible i just cant get comfy enough to drop off and am hooked on orange juice with grapefruit juice mixed in with it LOL


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, orange juice is my craving and it started before I got my :bfp:! Really hope it's a good sign for you :thumbup:

You too Lou, hope the heaviness is a good sign :thumbup: How have you got on with your sanding today?

Kim, I have that day-by-day book, it's the first one I got. It's brilliant! I look at it every day but so far am not having many of the symptoms mentioned :haha: Our little :baby: is obviously just quietly growing (apart from all the twinges - had a fair few aches and pains again today!) They come and go though and my work skirt was digging into my bloat today so that may not have helped :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

lol that would be great i hope so too, my bloody back and hips are killing me and i just find it so hard to sleep at night so im hoping thats all good too , o and not forgetting the boobs my god they hurt all over instead of just at the sides or underneath my god i've never had it like this but of course it will all go bad like every other month but how cool would it be that its all good and we dont need this f.s. we are waiting for , i should know by weds at the latest so you girls are just gonna have to wait but i will come on here first thing and let you all know if i got the witch or not fingers tightly crossed for me girls pleeeaaasssee ive had enough now xx


----------



## Nat0619

I'm praying for you Ink [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend? 

I've not got too much planned but quite like that. It's my nan's birthday Sunday so going to pop to see her tomorrow with her card and pressie and to see my mum and dad too (they are all out on her birthday on Sunday). Other than that, nothing else planned. Just going to relax and chill :coffee:

x


----------



## windswept

Hey folks

Managed to get on for a little while! Looking forward to a peaceful weekend - just me and my doggies! I was meant to be going away, but our weather has been awful, so I chickened out of the ferry in the gales and the drive in the snow! Mr W is away elsewhere, so now I am home I have the place to myself. Tomorrow's big job is to catch 17 ducks who have turned a little 'feral', before they all breed with one another and we end up with literally hundreds more. Could be funny to watch, but I don't expect it will be much fun for me!

Busy making lots of life decisions and getting my head around all that's to come - all very positive stuff!

Keeping tabs on y'all!

Cx


----------



## windswept

Look at my signature strip - almost into double figures - 101 days to go! SiL has only 16 days to go!

I really need to add Nat to my bump buddy list!


----------



## inkdchick

thanks Nat for your prayers im gonna need them.

Have a good weekend everyone and Windswept be careful you dont go over chasing those feral ducks ! xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Stina, make sure you're careful with your duck catching tomorrow!! Hope everything is good with you and bubba :)

Nat- sounds like a great weekend planned. Sometimes, it's nice just to have a relaxing couple of days.

How are you doing today Inkd? Still getting a few symptoms?

Haven't got any massive plans for the weekend especially, apart from a match later on this afternoon. Hoping to pop into Manchester for lunch before the match, and a little wander around- I have been banned by OH from buying any more baby clothes for now though!


----------



## inkdchick

aww hun im in agony, my back and hips and boobs are so painful and cant sit or lay down in any position that is comfy and sleeping is a nightmare im up most of the night truning over and trying to get comfy and this afternoon ive had a snotty yellowy cm but it seems to have gone now and a bit of mild cramping along with it so i dont know what that means xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how's everybody doing? Good weekend?


----------



## inkdchick

hi toots im ok how about you. I have been in agony all weekend with hips and back and headache but all is easing off a bit now but hte headache just wont ease off tho bobs are still a bit achy but i still think that my period is on its way even tho im really watery wet down there ( sorry tmi), but there nothing would suprise me if it showed up now as it always does lol, ih my new pic is the last of my pantings i have just done and its up for sale for 40 quid lol


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Lou :hi:

I had a good weekend thanks, did you? I popped to see my nan, mom and dad Saturday and that's about it! Just chilled really :coffee:

I'm still hardly feeling any pregnancy signs. I'm getting used to it now though and not worrying about it any more :thumbup: OH informed me yesterday that my boobies do feel a little fuller :blush: We :sex: yesterday morning, first time for a couple of weeks (we've both been a bit wary I think!) and it was after that he said :haha: I haven't noticed much difference in size at all but they are definitely more veiny! I've also now noticed a few more veins around the tops of my legs and across my hip area :wacko:

When is your next acupuncture? x


----------



## inkdchick

hi Nat so good to hear all is coming along nicely, i have my appt through the 4th May so we will see what he says and hopefully he will be able to help us xx


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, that's fab news about your appointment :happydance: Here's hoping you won't need it though :thumbup:

I see you mentioned feeling very 'wet' - this was one of my first signs :thumbup: Don't rule yourself out this month yet! x


----------



## inkdchick

i hope not but i dont think it will be this month apart from caffiene i have had everything this month i shouldnt LOL, but the only difference this month is that we were banned from :sex: after ov by the doc as he said it would cause a m/c coz we are over 40 so we havent and god its been bloody hard, but im treating this time as though my period will show and then if i pass a week without then i will be over the moon and cancel the appointment altogether lol but thank you for your optimism lol i wish i had as much as you but then i cant wait til im were you are LOL xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :)

Inkd- great news about the appointment! Let's hope you won't need it though ;)

Nat- sounds like you might be lucky and escape morning sickness too! Glad to hear you're doing well.

Lou- did you have a good weekend?

My weekend was pretty good. Met up with some friends for lunch before the match which was nice (obviously the match was good too!). Didn't do a lot yesterday- we popped to our local for Sunday lunch and then went onto one of our local leisure centres to find out about aqua natal classes so will hopefully be able to start those in the next few weeks.


----------



## Nat0619

Well Ladies, I caved :wacko:

I have had one more HPT sitting in the cupboard for a week without taking it. I've just took it this afternoon :dohh: Fainter than last week! But - so was the control line. A lot paler than last week's so the difference between the control line and pregnancy line is probably the same as last week's. Think there is less dye in today's. Positive line is still way darker than control line so I'm feeling ok :thumbup:

My god I can't wait to see midwife next Friday. I'll probably have sooo many questions :haha:

Ink, I didn't know that :sex: after ov could cause mc! Well done you for avoiding it this month, I really hope it works for you :thumbup: You're at the time you could take a test now aren't you?

Kim, glad you had a nice weekend. We watched the Man U - Arsenal game on TV. I take it you resisted buying any more baby stuff then? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah Nat, that's the exact same thing that happened to me when I took the final HPT. Unfortunately, all common sense went out of the window and I had a crying/panicking fit! Thank goodness you're completely rational and can see that there's less ink in the test. OH told me that about mine and whilst it was totally true, I did a customary overreaction!

Yep, so far resisted any more buying- want to try and wait until at least V Day I think although it's so tempting to start buying like a fiend! We have, however, got lots of things in the post from friends since we announced we were having a boy- especially a lot of United related stuff!!


----------



## inkdchick

nat i did test this morning but it was negative as always and i found out of my friend of 45 who is 7 weeks pregnant now with twins that hpt are crap and dont work when you are over 40 and im 44 so there's no way its gonna show, the midwife told her as she never got a + test but went to the hospital coz she was uncomfortable and had put on a bit of weight and thats how she found out so im just gonna have to wait and see, but ive had this evening some browny/dark pink cm but its gone again at the moment but i think my af is definately on its way, im not bothered really wait to see the f.s. and see what he says x Good luck with your first midwife appt hun x


----------



## inkdchick

by the way what do you think of my new painting ( my avatar)


----------



## Euronova

Hi Ladies, 

New to the forum and read the original "it fell out" and all of a sudden did not feel so lonely anymore! Thanks for posting! 
The :spermy: not staying in long enough was one of my question and just glad everyone seem to have been there, done that.....(by that I mean lying on your back like a beach whale and avoiding at all cost to cough or laugh!)

Brilliant :)


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well today. 
Ink, any more signs of af?
Kim, I think you're showing great restraint by not buying baby stuff like a crazy woman!
Nat, you must have spent a small fortune on tests! I'm glad to hear you were rational about the colour of the dye. 
Euronova, Glad to hear you're mind has been put at rest about it all falling out:thumbup:

I haven't got any acupuncture this week which is a real shame. He didn't have any appointments that fitted in with me. I'm now onto my second pot of manuka honey, I try to eat at least 3 spoonfuls a day. I've not really got much in the way of symptoms apart from feeling a bit queasy if I'm really hungry and I'm having the odd pulling/pinching feeling around my stomach but I had that last month as well. I'm not particularly positive this month but I may get a pleasant surprise I suppose.


----------



## inkdchick

yep i think its just started and to be honest im ok about it as i dont think i can keep anything in there without the help so hopefully the f.s. will be able to help ont he 11th may, im feeling quite up beat which is weird normally im so tearful i cant come on here for a few days but im feeling A OK !, how are you this morning xx


----------



## Toots3495

I'm glad you're feeling ok with it ink. At least the fs appointment has given you something to aim for. What do you think they'll be likely to give you to help it implant and stay there? 
I'm ok this morning but feeling a little sad as I've just been told oh mum is having her cat put down as he's not well and v old.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Toots, that sucks about your mom's cat... It's always sad to put them to sleep due to old age and illness...


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Lou, sorry to hear about your mum's cat. Our cat is getting on now (she's around 18) so we're always worrying about her. Shame about your acupuncture, but at least you're sticking with the manuka honey this week :thumbup:

Inkd- glad to hear you're doing so well today.

Hello to everyone else :hi:

Well, I've had a day off today but feel like it's been even busier than if I'd have been at work! Had to go into town to pick up a few last minute bits for OH's birthday tomorrow, and then I came back and made a big chocolate buttercream birthday cake for him. I've got about an hour before I have to start getting ready to leave the house and head to the match with OH. I think I'll sleep well tonight!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Lou, so sorry to hear about your mum's cat :cry: Poor thing. How are your cats doing now?

Don't give up the positivity this month! Remember I was absolutely convinced we had even less chance than other months the month I conceived - remember OH was away at what I thought was the most fertile time :wacko: Your ticker says you are 8dpo, is that right? Plus, remember I only had 2 acupuncture sessions before I conceived - my third one was at 8dpo so the deed was already done! :haha:

Ink, glad to hear you're staying positive :thumbup: Plus, your new avatar pic is fabulous :thumbup:

Kim, many happy returns for your OH for tomorrow :cake: Hope he has a lovely day. Enjoy the match tonight. I presume this is a Champions League one? My OH will probably watch it on TV.

I think I may be starting with some tiredness girlies. Hurrah, maybe a symptom! :haha: Just noticed it over the past few days that I get tired a bit earlier at night and I'm shattered now after work today, could easily have a nap :wacko: I've also had a really annoying stuffy nose for the past several days, thought I had a cold over the weekend, which it could be but it comes and goes so not sure it is actually a cold :shrug: Been very hungry today too x


----------



## inkdchick

thanks took me 4 hours to paint that, grey and white paint and deep red background, trying to paint some to sell , oldest daughter off to Uni so want to get some money behind her for her before she goes in sept , i thought 40 quid for this one , the canvas alone was 12 quid and then the cost of paint and time to do it , do you think thats too much ?


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like a reasonable price. That is a good painting. I don't have any talent there...


----------



## inkdchick

toots i think my doc mentioned progesterone but we will have to see what the f.s. says as my doc isnt qualified in that area but im sure he talked to his friend about it so we will have to see, but at least i can relax now and enjoy my trip to Connecticut at end of april and hopefully still be able to go to the MotoGP in Assen end of june but if they help us to get pregnant then i will gladly stay home and watch it on tv LOL once a biker always a biker LOL


----------



## inkdchick

thanks deafgal01 well if you know anyone who like marilyn and would be interested that would be great , how are you doing on your ttc journey hun
Im tina by the way Hi :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Hi :wave: Tina...

My ttc has been trying... I would have thought I'd get lucky by now but seems fate isn't on my side these days. :haha: Oh well... I'll get the eggy one of these days cuz I am doing everything possible and right except for getting that eggy to meet the spermy. It's only been 3 cycles so this is the 4th cycle I'm trying.


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless i know how that feel we have been trying for 3 years now and have seen one f.s. that told us when i was 41 that i was too old and to go away sand forget about it ever happening but when we went back to our doctor this last month he said looking at my period dates and gaps that we have had 13 early m/c 3 i knew about and that we are getting pregnant but need help keeping it so is sending us on the 11th may to see a good friend of his who is a f.s (private) at our local hospital to get help with him as he recons we should be heavily pregnant with his help by the end of the year!, i'll believe that when it happens LOL, all the tests we have had cam eback brilliant so he cant understand why we were told that by the other f.s. and says that we should be ok with this other f.s. help so we will see.
I better go i look after an old lady three days a week and help her around the house and i should be there at 9.30 LOL, hope you have a good day will try and get back on when i get back xx


----------



## deafgal01

Tina, I hope you get your :bfp: sometime this year. That'd be awesome. Sucks about that other f.s. not thinking you could conceive. Hopefully your doctor's friend will be of more help and able to get that little bean to stick to full term.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls. How are we all doing today?

Inkd, I think that's a very reasonable price for your painting. Still can't get over how talented you are!

deafgal, hang in there with TTC. All of us in this thread took/are taking a while to fall pregnant, but you'll get there :thumbup:

Nat- exciting that you finally have some symptoms! In fact, they were similar to what I had- stuffy nose and with the tiredness, I would come home from work and have a nap before starting tea! Yep, it was a Champions League game last night. As usual, they make it as stressful as possible! Don't know how I'll make it to the end of the season without going into early labour at this rate!

I'm feeling pretty tired today- got to bed at midnight and up at 6.30am. Going for a meal with the in laws tonight for OH's birthday so I just hope that doesn't go on too late!!


----------



## deafgal01

I plan to hang in there. If nothing by June, I'll ask my dr for some advice and see what he thinks. I hope I don't have to wait a full year to finally succeed (or longer)...


----------



## Waitin4astork

It's quite often that as soon as you start seeking medical advice, a BFP can pop up as if from nowhere! I'd booked a doctors appointment to possibly get the ball rolling with tests etc and got my BFP a couple of days before I was due to go.


----------



## deafgal01

Really? Interesting... Guess it might have something to do with tricking your mind into thinking stress free once you have an appt lined up... That'll be nice though because then the baby would be a spring baby and I'd be closer to having more time off for staying home with baby first few months. If I get preggers in July, then the baby would be due in April. Hmm... Cool! :coolio:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls,
:happydance: congrats on finally getting a symptom nat! 
Kim, my oh finished early from work to come home and watch the match. I didn't bother but from the shouting etc it sounded quite exciting:haha:. 
Welcome deafgal01:wave:
Ink, your painting is fab:thumbup:

Turns out it was definitely the right thing to do to have her cat put down as the poor little love had kidney failure. He was 17 so he made it to a fairly good age. You're cat is certainly doing well Kim, 18!
Nat our cats have all pretty much got over their colds. Lil still has bald patches on her tummy and legs so she must be allergic to something but it's going to be a nightmare finding out what it is, could be just about anything!
I've still not really got much in the way of symptoms except a bloated stomach, seem to be hungry more than usual and today I've noticed a pinching type feeling near to my left hip bone. Its probably all just in my mind!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: hi Toots!!! Having a good day?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

I'm feeling a bit worried this morning. No particular reason to except I had a horrid dream that I started bleeding :nope: Then I've just read an e-mail from my best friend in New Zealand who, unknown to me, was pregnant. She has a little boy who has just turned 2 and is trying for her second. She lost one last October very early, before 5 weeks. Anyway this one is a horrid story - she thought she was 9 weeks pregnant, had a scan and they told her the :baby: died at 6 weeks 3 days :cry: Her body has not miscarried it! They are giving her until Monday to miscarry on her own otherwise they will intervene. I feel so sad for her plus this has scared the living daylights out of me! :nope: What if I am sitting here thinking I am 7 weeks pregnant but I'm not :shrug: I don't know why she ended up having the early scan at 9 weeks, not sure whether she had any worrying signs or something. I am going to give her a call some time soon. But what do I say to her about my situation if I do? It seems horrid to say "sorry to hear about you but guess what, I'm pregnant"! God I tell you girls, I was so concerned about trying to conceive in the first place and now that worry is just replaced by such worry that this :baby: is ok. It really doesn't help that I have so few symptoms :nope:

I'm also worried about my brother this morning. He is out in Bahrain and it is all kicking off over there. I'm waiting for him to log onto Skype to see he is ok. We just all want him to come home now.

Anyway, sorry girls, having a bit of a rubbish morning.

How is everyone else?

x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm at work but apart from that not having a bad day. It's a beautiful sunny day here today. How about you?


----------



## Toots3495

Nat your poor friend, what a truly terrible situation to be in. Personally I wouldn't tell her that you are expecting but that's just me. 
You must stop worrying about your bubba. Dreams mean nothing and you shouldn't let it get you in a state Hun. 
How much longer is your brother due to be out there?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

I know I shouldn't worry. But I just can't believe how normal I feel :shrug: I am so dying to see the midwife next Friday and will most definitely be asking for a scan earlier rather than later. It is just so horrid what has happened to my friend, feel so sad for her :cry: Will definitely give her a call over the next few days and, yes, you are right, I won't tell her about me. Only thing is, she may well ask as she knows we'd been trying a long time and knows about my blood test. I'll just have to fob it off in some way as don't think it's the time to tell her.

My mom has had a text from my brother so at least she has heard from him now :thumbup: His work office is closed until further notice and they are starting to evacuate some to other countries and may well do this with my brother some time soon. Feel very sorry for him as this is his job and there are no jobs going in the UK. He gets married next year too so is trying to save some money for that.

Anyway, how are you? I see you are bloated - that could be a good sign :thumbup: Glad your cats are all ok now x


----------



## Toots3495

Glad to hear your mum has heard from your brother nat. It must be such a worry for you all. Have you managed to speak via skype today?
I'm sure Kim said that she didn't really have many symptoms to start with. I know it's really easy for me to say don't worry but I definitely think you should relax and enjoy, it took long enough to get pregnant Hun! 
I'm pretty good today, just want to get to Monday to see if af arrives or not!


----------



## Nat0619

I've just spoken to my brother on Skype :happydance: He is fine, just pretty bored I think poor thing as he is confined to the hotel for now. He is just sitting it out for now waiting to see how things go.

Yes I do keep telling myself off for panicking and reminding myself how long this took to happen :dohh: Also keep reminding myself that my own mother had hardly any symptoms in both her pregnancies and that maybe I am just lucky and taking after her. I can't control if anything goes wrong so should just relax and enjoy it :thumbup: I am very sorry for moaning like this as I know ladies like you are still trying and I do remember what that is like and always will remember it. I am praying so hard that you are next Lou [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Will you test early or are you just going to wait for AF? x


----------



## deafgal01

:wine: Well that is awful for your friend... I'd wait a while before I let her know about your news... As for the dream, don't let it scare ya... It's just a fear you have deep inside you... It might not even happen. Good that you finally heard from your brother. Mine will go to Afghanistan later this year at some point (he's a marine). *sighs* At least I can end my morning with some wine and relax...


----------



## Toots3495

There's nothing wrong with a good old moan nat. I think I'd be the same as you just want to feel different but there's a lot going on inside:thumbup:. If you end up with morning sickness you'll be wishing to feel just as you do now. Hopefully the midwife appointment will put your mind at rest. Can you push for an early scan or is it a case of get what you're given?
Enjoy your wine deafgal01. That's a lovely way to end the day:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

hi toots how u feeling about this month?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mama, how's things with you? Been up to much?
I'm not really feeling it this month to be honest. I'll be gobsmacked if I get a bfp. Gotta say that trying to stay positive month after month is becoming a real drag!! I've been decorating the bedroom so I've kept busy during this 2ww which has been good. I hate decorating but it's better than making up pregnancy symptoms!:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for u,i got my bfp this month,i didnt feel pg at all,still dont:wacko:


----------



## Toots3495

I've just noticed your ticker thingy. Have you managed to get pregnant Hun? When did that happen?!!


----------



## mamadonna

got a pos test yesturday and a digi that say 1 2 wks today


----------



## Nat0619

See how casually Mamadonna has thrown in that huge news Lou! :haha: I've just seen her new journal over in First Tri :happydance:

Mama, I still don't feel pregnant at 7 weeks :wacko: I have developed a big liking for cheese this week though and still loving orange juice :haha:

Lou, not sure about scan. I've been debating booking myself a private early one but have decided against it for now as have seen some stories in First Tri where it has caused more worry than good so thinking I'll just try to relax and assume all is ok until I have any signs otherwise :thumbup: I will be asking the midwife how quick she can get me in for one though x


----------



## Toots3495

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo: congratulations!!! That's fabulous and very well deservered!:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::baby:
Baby number 6! You are going to be one busy lady:baby:


----------



## Toots3495

What has been the cause of peoples worries nat by having an early scan?


----------



## Nat0619

Just seen some instances where they haven't found the heartbeat very early or the :baby: has been dated a lot earlier than they thought and they've worried this means it's not growing properly x


----------



## Toots3495

That would definitely cause a huge worry.
Any ideas on what an evap looks like on a test? I did a test last night and there was a line but ridiculously faint. I'm assuming it is an evap cos although the line is there it hasn't really got much colour to it. Does that make any sense?! It was a £shop test so I'm guessing it'll be pretty rubbish.


----------



## Toots3495

Just found evap pics in the pregnancy test forum and it looks v similar to mine. I had a feeling it was an evap but I've never been 100% sure what they look like.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my goodness Mamadonna, congratulations! I love how cool you were about the whole thing ;) You must be so chuffed!

Lou- was there any colour to the line at all? Do you think your patience can hold out and wait a few more days until doing another test?!

Nat- I'm sorry to hear about your friend. It's very natural after hearing news like that, that it will bring up worries of your own. On the early scan thing, I had actually booked to have one (although it fell at a funny time around Christmas and New Year) but I ended up having the emergency scan at 9+2 at hospital anyway. I think 9 weeks would be a safe time to have one if you wanted some reassurance because by then, you should definitely be able to see and hear the heartbeat and you'd also be able to see arm and leg buds too.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh, and Lou- it's a while ago now but have a look back to the middle of Nov on here. The week I got my BFP, I had the most symptomless time ever! I had a meltdown about 4 or 5 days before my BFP because I had ruled myself out completely (part of the meltdown I now realise was hormones!). It honestly can be the least likely cycle that it happens.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I agree Kim, my :bfp: cycle was similar, had ruled myself out. Mainly because of OH being away but also I just didn't feel different enough. And still don't! This is the cause of all my worry!! :wacko:

Kim, just been speaking to my mom on the phone about my worries and lack of symptoms and she made the good point you made about acupuncture a while back. Could this still be working in some way in balancing my body and keeping sickness etc away? Could explain why you felt well too :thumbup: After all, when I asked my acupuncturist whether I should have it now I'm preg, he said only if I was feeling very sick etc as it can help with that :shrug: He also said to me at my last appointment (4 weeks ago today) that a session can continue working on balancing the body for a month or more.

Lou, I have no idea what evaps look like sorry. I agree with Kim, maybe test again in a couple of days or so and see if you get anything :thumbup: It is still very early so certainly don't rule yourself out x


----------



## spiceyuk

sugarjules I was exactly the same. Got pregnant in the first month of trying (did not follow any special rules) unfortunately ended in miscarriage too. Started trying to conceive again this month, right in the middle of my ovulation period so TWW begins. Good luck to you all


----------



## mamadonna

Waitin4astork said:


> Oh my goodness Mamadonna, congratulations! I love how cool you were about the whole thing ;) You must be so chuffed!
> 
> Lou- was there any colour to the line at all? Do you think your patience can hold out and wait a few more days until doing another test?!
> 
> Nat- I'm sorry to hear about your friend. It's very natural after hearing news like that, that it will bring up worries of your own. On the early scan thing, I had actually booked to have one (although it fell at a funny time around Christmas and New Year) but I ended up having the emergency scan at 9+2 at hospital anyway. I think 9 weeks would be a safe time to have one if you wanted some reassurance because by then, you should definitely be able to see and hear the heartbeat and you'd also be able to see arm and leg buds too.

thanks stork,i'm over the moon but i'm so scared october is gonna repeat itself,i wish i could just sit back relax and enjoy


----------



## inkdchick

ooooh Mamadonna :wohoo: :happydance: im so pleased for you and try not to worry, they will propbably keep a closer eye on you this time and make sure you are ok, am so so happy for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well girls i had the most incredible afternoon, in the morning tho i went to see my old lady friend who i do things for coz she is an amuputee of 86 and cant do a lot for herself so i help her with her washing and stuff like that, anyway she gave me the phone number of her lady who does her acupunture and i had a lengthy phone call with her last night and she specialises in fertility and i have my first session next weds afternoon, she was very reassuring that we will probably be pregnant by the end of this cycle ( we will see), as she says that going by all the information i gave her that i have a progesterone problem and she can sort that really easily so i will be seeing her twice before OV and then two to three times after OV to make sure my progesterone levels are very reased to help with the imbedding, and she is only charging me 37 pound per session hope thats good it sounded it me for round london anyway , so really excited now x


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good luck with that, ink... I hope she's right about getting you preggers before end of this cycle... Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Inkd, that's great news! I bet you can't wait to get going on it now and that sounds very reasonable what she's charging you :) Let's hope this thread turns into a thread full of acupuncture success stories!!


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, How's everybody feeling today?
Ink, that price is only a couple of quid more than I'm paying so I think it's pretty reasonable. I really hope it works for you. Are you still having royal jelly as well?

Well ladies I think I'm probably out yet again. I had some brown tinged cm this morning which normally starts appearing before af. I feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall with all this](*,). I'm really not sure how much more failure I can take.


----------



## inkdchick

no hun ive run out but am on manuka 16+ honey instead til i get to Conneticut at end of april.
Toots are you having accupuncture then, coz she has assured me that it will work but if you are on it and you are getting all this like i am and i havent started yet is it worth it


----------



## inkdchick

i have had a bloody headache now for 8 days and i cant take it anymore #-o


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Lou, I'm going to hold out hope for you that it might be implantation bleeding. You really, really deserve that BFP.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Just caught up on the thread from today :thumbup:

Ink, fabulous news about the acupuncture!! :thumbup: I paid £38 a session for mine so very similar, so yes snap it up and really hope it works for you too :happydance: I truly believe I must have had some kind of hormone imbalance or something and it balanced something out for me.

Lou, so sorry you've had some spotting but I'm with Kim and hoping it could be implantation :thumbup: I'm not giving up on you yet!

Mama, I totally understand your concerns, I'm still like that now. Think I will be until I see :baby: on a scan.

I'm feeling a lot better about things today than I was yesterday, gave myself a talking to that just because I'm not feeling much doesn't mean there isn't a healthy little :baby: growing in there. Been thinking of my poor friend a lot today and going to give her a ring later to see how she is.

x


----------



## Toots3495

I'd like to think that its ib but I'm really not convinced. I'm undecided as to which route to take now:shrug:.
Ink, I think its worth trying the acupuncture cos you've not really got anything to lose by trying:thumbup:
Nat, hows you're brother getting on? Is he going to come home cos I saw on the news that british citizens were being advised to do so.


----------



## Nat0619

Lou, we're waiting to hear what my brother is doing. He is either coming home or his company are flying him to some place called Doha :shrug: My mom has told him to come home. He is due to fly out to Saudi Arabia with his job a week on Sunday so will be leaving Bahrain for a good while then anyway but he either has to come home for a week first (which we'd all prefer him to do!) or go to this other place x


----------



## RNmommy

Wow!!! 77 pages of posts. Thats incredible!!!! The title had me very curious! LOL!
Good luck and baby dust to all!!!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

Toots unless that brown stuff changes to blood red , or you have the tell tale cramping for period then it could well be imbedding hun i really hope it is for you, and yeah im gonna give it a go as she was fantastic and now has me on agnus cactus, and acai supppliements as well as the folic acid and manuka honey i'm sorta floating inside lol coz im still on the orange juice too xx. How are you this evening any change to today with the cm


----------



## inkdchick

hey RNmommy if you have had that 'it's falling out already' thing going on you are welcome to stay and join the crew hun


----------



## RNmommy

LOL! I've had that happen frequently, unfortunately. Ive got a system down now. My husband gets me a towel and I roll it up and put it between my legs, length-wise. And I kind of hike it up in the front & back so Im in a big "U". (He calls it my diaper.) Then I just lay there. Usually on my side, it seems to stay in better that way.
I know it sounds funny. But if you keep the towel jammed right up against it, it holds in all the good stuff that wants to leak out. 
Hahaha.


----------



## Toots3495

I hope he comes home Nat but as long as he leaves Bahrain then that's good:thumbup:
Ink, I've been on the manuka honey as well this cycle. I think I'm in danger of rotting my teeth out cos I'm eating so much:haha: The cm at the moment is pretty non existant so I'll keep a little bit of hope alive that it's ib.
Welcome RNmommy, ttc is o' so glamourous is'nt it!:haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Oh yes, nothing makes you feel sexier than having it FALL OUT. LOL!


----------



## Toots3495

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## inkdchick

toots try to keep the manuka intake down to two spoon fuls a day lol and as for the non existent cm thats realy good hun the more days that go by like that the better im keeping all i got corssed for you and that way i'll know the accupunture works , i am excited for you hun grr come on BFP for Toots xxxx


----------



## RNmommy

Toots - My husband and i have been NTNP since June 2010. But nothing happened. Turned out I wasn't ovulating right due to low hormones. 
So now Im on Clomid - Just started this cycle. Keeping FX it makes me ovulate.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Lou, how are things? Any more spotting?

I'm looking forward to the weekend, hope all you ladies are too. Anyone got anything nice planned? 

OH and my dad are off to the Aston Villa vs Wolves game tomorrow (OH is a wolves fan, dad is a villa fan :haha:) My uncle has a box at villa park (he's got plenty of dosh, is an MD of a huge company, but you'd never know it if you met him, he's like a big kid!) They are both going in that with him, plus another uncle of mine and a friend of his too I think. They've got a meal before the game. So I am going to spend the day with my mummy whilst the men are at the game :thumbup: Think we may go shopping somewhere. I can see my mom wanting to look at :baby: stuff but I will absolutely not allow anything to be bought!

I've ended up testing again today :dohh: This is completely, absolutely my last one now :wacko: I am just so symptomless and I think what happened with my friend has freaked me out a bit. Luckily all looking good, line came up immediately and very dark :thumbup: Less than a week until midwife now :happydance:

Have a good one anyway ladies. The weather is lovely here today, hoping it stays that way for the weekend x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Just came over to TTC to see if there was anyone over here still i recognise and say your post!!!! your pregnant wooooooooo!!!!!! congrats hunni!!!!!! xx


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls hope you all have a good weekend, weather here is awful rain all day and chilly so wont be going anywhere until the sun shines hope its tomorrow lol have a good one girls xx


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks SamiraNChris, congratulations to you too :happydance:

I see you are due July. Do you know if you are having a boy or girl? x


----------



## Nat0619

:dohh: sorry, didn't look at your signature closely enough :dohh:

Congratulations on your little boy :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls,
Nat, you're a naughty girl for testing again! I hope the dark line has finally put your mind at rest. I'd love for you to sit back and relax! I bet you are super excited about the midwife appointment! Have you spoken to your friend yet?
Ink, I'm hoping that the acupuncture has worked but I'm not convinced to be honest but just cos it hasn't worked for me doesn't mean it won't work it's magic on you:thumbup:. I'll be really interested to hear how you get on.
RNmommy, good luck with the clomid:thumbup:. Are you trying any other things to help things along?
Kim, how are you?
Stina, hope you're keeping well and expanding nicely!
Has anybody heard from donna? She hasn't been on for quite a while.
I've got no pregnancy symptoms at all:nope: so I'm 99% sure I'm out, keeping 1% pma:haha:. I've had af cramping today but I did also notice some pinching behind my belly button, it was sending shocks down to my minnie moo:rofl:. Only lasted a few minutes though. I'm trying not to read to much into that because I had pinching and pulling last month.
It's really cold here and our boiler has broken:dohh:, gotta try and get that sorted. Tomorrow sound be nice as I have a friend that works for clinique and shes asked me to model for her tomorrow so she can demonstrate skin care and make up so that will be nice.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :hi:

I know I'm naughty :dohh: I am very much looking forward to seeing the midwife. I tried calling my friend but got no answer so she must have been out. I can only call either lateish at night or early in morning due to the time difference (she is about 11 hours ahead of UK). May try again tonight.

You've got no pregnancy symptoms at all? Lou, I'm seven weeks pregnant and I haven't got any!! :rofl: I just already look pregnant due to my big constant bloat :haha: Shocks to the minnie moo eh?! That could be promising :thumbup: You know what symptom I am having daily - tingling in my minnie moo :blush: It comes intermittently and this started a few days before I got my :bfp: and is definitely a pregnancy thing for me as I've never had it before. The best way to describe it is like a tingly, shivery feeling down there :wacko: Must be something to do with blood flow or something :shrug:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls. How are we all doing today?

Nat- hope you have fun shopping today. My MIL wanted to start looking at baby stuff when I was only just 4 weeks gone!! I refused to look at anything then, and I think I must have put her off because I don't think she's still bought anything for bubba yet :haha: I tried posting on the last page of your journal by the way, but the site kept logging me out for some reason. Could view the first 4 pages but not the 5th one!!

Lou- any more pinching? Hope you have fun modelling Clinique today (I use quite a bit of their make up actually- it's great for my skin).

How is everyone else doing?

Off to another match at Old Trafford today- we don't have any for a couple of weeks after this. I'm starting to wonder how much longer I'll be able to fit through the turnstile lol- it's getting a bit of a squeeze already :blush: Tomorrow is going to be a lazy day for definite after such a busy week.


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies!

Congrats Mama!!! 

All well here... I am growing, but not feeling overly uncomfortable - though some of my maternity skirts that are supposed to last me to full term are too tight already! Lots of movements, not regular anymore, but there must be enough space in there for somersaults, etc as sometimes I can feel all feet and hands and head in one go (it's not multiples, I keep telling myself). It also responds to me tickling it's feet now, which is nice - it doesn't like cold water or hot tea (see bump changing shape as it moves away) and it really responds to certain people's laughs/voices!

My sister in law had her little one on Friday - 10 days early - she got her first twinges at 3.30 am, went back to bed, got up at 6 am, headed to the hospital at 8 am and welcomed her little girl into the world by 12.23... Textbook delivery, on gas and air. No stitches, no horror stories and baby feeding well. All sounds perfect! Baby was 6 lb 10.5 oz, and is just perfect.

But for some reason, after holding her I felt so emotional - not good emotional - scared, overwhelmed, petrified, emotional. I have been feeling floored since, and have a horrible feeling hanging over my head. Don't know what on earth is wrong. I went for a little snooze at 5.30 pm last night and only just got up a wee while ago - I slept better than I have in weeks and weeks, but woke feeling awful, mentally.

I need to buck up and get out of it. I think there are a few worries going on in there:

1. The odds of both of us having a text book delivery and a perfect baby are slimmer, so I worry that something is going to go wrong with us.
2. Holding that little fragile baby in my arms made me realise that when ours comes it is going to be so reliant on us, and will need us for everything.
3. Seeing all their friends in the hospital at visiting time made me realise that my family are not going to be here, and I really, really want my Daddy to be able to meet his grandchild early on (and for him to help me fend off the overpowering in-laws). It's not exactly easy for my family to get here though, esp as the baby won't plan its arrival according to theirs.

Feeling super floored now, after what has been a really great few weeks of busy constructiveness and positivity.

Sorry - I came on here to moan!

Oh, and, we have wireless broadband at home now, which is a breakthrough, so you can expect more moaning!

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

aww thanks windswept:hugs:

u moan as much as you want hun,pregnancy is a worrying time u have alsorts going thru ur head,its only natural,try to relaz easier said than done i kno,but i'm sure ur labour/birth and baby will all be fine,every1 labours differently but i'm sure u'll manage just fine,but u do need to relax:hugs:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Mama - it's so good to have you guys on here, sometimes you just can't talk to those who are closest to you - esp as you know you are being irrational and silly! You guys might know I am being silly, but you've probably all had/will have the same fears and anxieties at some time or another.

Love you guys!

25 week + 2 day bump pic below...

Does anyone think it is terribly vain to have photos taken of your big beautiful pregnant body around 36 weeks or so? Am quite keen to have some tasteful shots done of me in underwear - I love my bump and want to celebrate it! Prob just getting a friend to do it, nothing posh - too shy to go to a stranger!
 



Attached Files:







25+2.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarina53172

i dont think its terrible at all i love seeing baby bumps they are so beautiful


----------



## mamadonna

windswept said:


> Thanks Mama - it's so good to have you guys on here, sometimes you just can't talk to those who are closest to you - esp as you know you are being irrational and silly! You guys might know I am being silly, but you've probably all had/will have the same fears and anxieties at some time or another.
> 
> Love you guys!
> 
> 25 week + 2 day bump pic below...
> 
> Does anyone think it is terribly vain to have photos taken of your big beautiful pregnant body around 36 weeks or so? Am quite keen to have some tasteful shots done of me in underwear - I love my bump and want to celebrate it! Prob just getting a friend to do it, nothing posh - too shy to go to a stranger!

.
go for it,i love to see tasteful pregnancy photos,its something to look bach on.might have some done too.ur bumps coming along nicely.


----------



## sarina53172

congrats on your BFP


----------



## inkdchick

windswept go for it hun its the mst beautiful thing in the world let alone the most incredible thing , most amazing thing a body can create, and you're looking fantastic !


----------



## Toots3495

Stina I don't think you could look any more gorgeous.I love to see our crew members updates, think Kim owes us one by now!! Nat you're next!

I'm so very sorry to be a depressing post but I'm out yet again and I think it really has finally got to much for me:cry:, I've been crying in other halfs arms cos I feel complete and utter dispear, I feel such a failure as a woman and I don't know where to find any more pma. So sorry ladies I'm just feeling so very very low, hopefully I'll be back to normal tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Nat0619 said:


> :dohh: sorry, didn't look at your signature closely enough :dohh:
> 
> Congratulations on your little boy :happydance:

thank you!!!! its all going so fast now!!!! xx


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Ladies :hi:

Stina, what a lovely bump :thumbup: I think having some pics done would be a lovely idea :thumbup: But what is all this worrying about? Of course you could still have no problems too and, yes, your little one is going to be reliant on you totally but how rewarding will it be to see :baby: grow up and it will have such a bond with you. Please don't worry hun, all will be fine. Congratulations to your SIL too :happydance: Do they have a name for their little one yet?

Lou, I am so sorry to hear the :witch: has got you again :cry: She is just not listening to all of us when we are telling her to b*****r off and leave you alone :growlmad::gun: Please, please, please don't give up. Will you give another month of acupuncture a go?

x


----------



## donna79

Morning Ladies :hi:
Lou chin up sweetie xx :hugs:
Nat, Stina & Kim all feeling good ?
Mama huge congrats my dear


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Donna :flower:

How are you?

I'm good thank you. Still feeling freakishly normal apart from having some pulling pains again this morning. But I think it could be wind :blush: Can feel gurgling around my tummy and it's the kind of twinges I regularly have every now and again. I'm hoping I am just being very lucky here and that all is fine :thumbup: Got midwife on Friday so not long now until I can speak to her about everything :happydance:

Went shopping with mommy on Saturday and we had a mooch around Mothercare :happydance: Didn't buy a thing though! But my mom confessed that she has caved and has bought 2 packs of newborn nappies, 10 little white bibs and a soft toy! :haha: Didn't surprise me and I couldn't be angry with her :haha: Apparently when she got home with them my dad said to her "You know what you've been told! Now you'd better put them away upstairs." :haha: Bless him. He is more controlled although I am sure he too is pretty excited inside. I'm really keen to get a scan date soon now, just want to see that :baby: is ok x


----------



## dizzyshell

ha ha good thread i always asked myself same question also being ontop does that mean sperms hit gravity ??? but my 1st bfp sure i got bfp from me ontop


----------



## donna79

Nat I'm sure that all will be ok but you won't be satisfied until you see him/her on screen doing their own little thing. - and yes wind is very common welcome to the joys of pregnancy..


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Donna! Lovely to see you in here- hope all is good with you :)

Argh Lou, I'm so sorry that the evil witch has turned up again :( Can't she take a hint?! As Nat said, will you continue a little while longer with the acupuncture? Maybe at least one more cycle?

Nat- glad to hear you're feeling well still. I think you're going to escape the morning sickness too :happydance: That's cute that your mum picked up a couple of little bits for you- I virtually had to pin my MIL down to stop her buying anything but I have a sneaking suspicion that she's got a few bits tucked away already!

Stina- your bump is glorious :) I think if you got some photos done in a couple of months, you'd look absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:

All is good here. Have just booked Parentcraft classes at our local SureStart centre (on midwife's recommendation). It'll be 3 evening classes plus one evening being shown around the hospital :) We've already booked some NCT classes too (2 all day Saturday and a midweek breastfeeding class) so I'm hoping we'll be as prepared as possible for the shock of bubba's arrival :blush:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :flower:

Yes, I am starting to really think that I am totally avoiding any sickness now :thumbup: I am glad about this, don't want it! :nope: My mom had hardly any pregnancy symptoms with both me or my brother so I guess I'm just taking after her. It's just so hard to believe there is a little :baby: growing in there!

Sounds really good about those classes you are doing. I take it midwife goes through things like that with you then? Will she go through stuff like that with me on Friday or later do you think?

When are you planning on starting your maternity leave? x


----------



## inkdchick

glad to see all had a good weekend and every one ok xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Inkd :) How are you doing?

Nat- it's doubtful that your midwife will talk to you about the classes yet. She told me at the 16 week appointment to get them booked sooner rather than later as they get filled quickly, but your midwife might well mention it to you on Friday to bear it in mind. It's only the NHS Parentcraft classes that she mentioned- we booked the NCT ones independently, as we'd heard so much positive stuff about them. They can be pricey (depending on your area), but hoping it'll be worth it.

Haven't decided on maternity leave yet as I'm in a very fortunate position where OH and I run our own business. In my mind, I'm hoping to keep going as long as possible but I have a feeling that by the end of May I might be struggling a bit. I'm not really one for sitting still, so I know I'd be fed up at home if I still felt I could be working. And once our little guy comes along, once again I can be pretty flexible with when I go back to work, how many hours/days I do etc. Very fortunate.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope you're all well. Thankyou for your kind and supportive words unfortunately I had a little meltdown yesterday:dohh:. Not sure which way to go now, gonna have a think and chat with oh and see what route we take. I read some of the info on iui and it was mentioning unexplained infertility which is the category we fall into. Apparently it may be caused by my womb or cm being hostile to sperm, the nurse did say thats probably what my problem is.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

Don't worry hun :hugs: We completely understand the meltdown and why you are getting completely fed up. I'm sure I can speak for every lady on here when I say we are really routing for you to get the :baby: you so deserve :thumbup:

I did think about that as a possible issue, it can be the only one really as you have had all the other tests and everything is fine. If it is hostile CM then IUI bypasses that doesn't it so would solve the problem?

Have you researched whether there is anything natural you can take that is meant to change your 'internal environment'?

x


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies im wonderin if you could poss help as this will b my last month in ttc u c im bipolar and have come off my meds 2 ttc but as if ttc isnt hard enough so my df n i have decided 2 giv it 1 last go...... im on cd 1 af showed this eve im signed up 2 fertilty friend now ive brought a thermometer but im not sure which opks i should get as ive used a few but last few months been buyin tesco brand and been getting about 3 -4days worth of positives so wud really like ur opinions and any other things or ideas that u ladies could recommend this will b my last month 4 a while so plz i really need 2 give it my last shot xxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Lou, I think we've all come up to a point where we've all had a meltdown and to be honest, you have had a lot more to put up with than most so I think it's amazing you've even got to this point without having one before! I think having a good heart to heart with your OH about which way to go now is an excellent idea. How is he coping with it all? 

Hi clairmichael :hi:
We've all tried/used different things to help get our BFP. A few of us have had some manuka honey every day, grapefruit juice I think was also mentioned?! Have you looked at using anything like Conceive Plus or Preseed? I used Conceive Plus and I'm sure it helped things along a bit! I was also doing acupuncture and taking chinese herbs but I think that's more of a long term thing that just one cycle.

Ooh actually Lou, have you thought about giving Conceive Plus a try? If it helps with getting the right PH balance for helping sperm to where it needs to go, it might be worth a try?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh, and this is my latest bump pic although it's a couple of weeks old now....
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies i feel like im goin totally crazy now ok right here's my story lol

i started usin opk pickd my pos sunday 6th monday 7th tues 8th n neg slightly pos not sure wed defo neg thurs through out tww alot of crampin wen should of sore bb's lots n lots of creamy thick cm tired heartburn etc u name it i got but seein as ive been ttc 4 a little under a yr all them symptoms were new do anyways 10dpo tested bfn n a few after that 2 but all bfn well af was due sunday but didnt show n im never ever late never! yesterday af crampin late last nite very very light bleed not even worthy a tampon wen normal soon as she shows woooow i flood nothin again through the night this morn very very light spottin on a towel but still very dull ache in back n lower belly just been 2 toilet n nothin????????? wot could this b xxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

clairmichael said:


> hey ladies im wonderin if you could poss help as this will b my last month in ttc u c im bipolar and have come off my meds 2 ttc but as if ttc isnt hard enough so my df n i have decided 2 giv it 1 last go...... im on cd 1 af showed this eve im signed up 2 fertilty friend now ive brought a thermometer but im not sure which opks i should get as ive used a few but last few months been buyin tesco brand and been getting about 3 -4days worth of positives so wud really like ur opinions and any other things or ideas that u ladies could recommend this will b my last month 4 a while so plz i really need 2 give it my last shot xxxxx




hi hun , ive same trouble im bi-polar im on 4 medications at mo and doc knows im ttc , when i get BFP or if i get BFP .doc will stop my valiumand reduce it , im only on tiny amount thoe.

my gyno said its safe ttc onmy meds so ladies please dont shout at me lol 

i just wondered what meds you have stopped and if you stopped them under medical care cuz our condition is serious ,you have risk of relasp if stopped alone.Sorry hunnot giving you 3rd degree , just wanna makesure your be ok without meds .

goodluck ttc hun yes opks are way forward , clear blue opks very pricey , id buy in bulk off ebay/amazon get 20 tests for 2.50hun soid opt for ebay ones they both work same for me, my cheap opks always matched big brands results .i also own a clearblue fertility mointor again same results .


----------



## inkdchick

clairmichael, this could be imbedding/implantation hun just take it easy and dont strain if you need to go to the loo coz that will make you bleed apparantly its the straining to go, i wish you all the best and really hope that this is your month hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Kim, fab bump pic :thumbup: Coming along nicely :happydance: 

I've put a bra on this morning that I haven't worn for over a week and noticed that I think my boobies are a bit bigger :happydance: Bra is tighter :thumbup: They haven't grown much but think there is now a bit more fullness to them definitely. Still definitely got my little bloat too :haha:

Off out in a bit. Going to see one of my friends to drop her daughter's birthday pressie off and to tell her our news :thumbup: I reckon she might cry! She's been waiting for years for me to have a :baby: and will be very excited :haha: After that then, going over to mom and dad's as there is a service at 1.30pm today to bury my uncle's ashes in with my grandad's grave (the uncle who died just before Christmas). So that will be sad :cry:

Hopefully will pop back on later girlies. Have a good day all.

Lou, how are you feeling? x


----------



## inkdchick

well im off in two hours to go to the acupunturist excited but really dont know what to expect ooooooh cant wait to see if this works for us x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Inkd, how exciting!! Make sure you let us know how it goes :)

Lol Nat- the beginnings of bigger boobies has started for you! I'm still in the same size and same bras that I wore before my BFP- I think it's God's way of telling me that they're big enough already :haha:
I hope that the service for your uncle went ok hon :hugs:

I had an interesting midwife appointment yesterday. Everything was great- blood pressure perfect, sample and bloods were clear....lastly, she just wanted to check bubba's heartbeat. Well, she tried. And tried. And tried. Almost 20 minutes passed with no luck :nope: The weird thing was, I could feel him kicking and moving away every time she put the doppler on my stomach but she said she was worried. She was literally about to get on the phone to the hospital to book me in for an emergency scan when she found it- clear as a bell, and exactly how it should be. It seems like he was just giving her the run around :blush: I was so relieved at the end and so was she- think we could both do without any appointments like that in the future!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well the service for my uncle was really nice. Just a simple 15 minute service at the graveside and the little casket of his ashes was lowered in to be with my grandad (his dad) :thumbup:. Weather was absolutely gorgeous. We all then went for a nice lunch afterwards.

My friend was very excited at our news when I told her, she did fill up with tears as I thought :hugs:

Ink, how did acupuncture go?

Aww Kim, your little guy sounds a right little character :haha: At your scan he kept kicking the scanner off your tummy and now he doesn't want his heartbeat heard :haha: Bless x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad to hear that the service went well Nat. Must have been hard for you all *hugs*.

How is everyone else? Hoping that Lou is ok and just taking a little break from the board for a while.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: tbh I'm bored right now.. Only another hour or so before I can wake the kids up for school... How are you?


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Deafgal, I love your siggy! :haha:

I'm off work today and tomorrow, got 2 days holiday to use by the end of March so just relaxing :coffee: Although have housework to do so will have to move at some point soon :wacko: 

Spoke to my friend in New Zealand this morning, she seems ok, is relieved that she has now miscarried the :baby: and they are going to try again :thumbup: I felt really bad as I lied through my teeth to her, saying we are still trying (I just couldn't tell her I was preg yet with what she's just been through :nope:) Also, I am still very cautious that all is ok with me. Can't wait to see midwife tomorrow!

Hoping everyone is ok x


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks Nat! I'm working on another one related to being pregnant... I'll need some help so gonna look through the pregnant journals for ideas... I have a start to it though... :-=


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls, well first session of acupuncture done and next one next weds, cant wait she says that i should be ovlating today and to get busy until next tues just to cover it ,i feel fantastic a little tired today though but put that down to being woken up by the blody morning chorus of the birds that have nested in the eaves of the house GRRRRR!!!!!, so will be heading off to bed early tonight. deafgal01, go onto decaff coffee hun tastes the same just no caffiene to harm bubs and you can drink up to 4 cups a day on that too wine is ok as long as its red and only half a glass every now and again so dont panic, all these warnings that r out there are for those who over do everything like the binge drinkers and the chain smokers, so dont worry a little of what you fancy does you good as all nanna's used to say !, and they are right good luck xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ink :hi:

Fab about the acupuncture :thumbup: Yes, get busy girl!

I had a funny sensation earlier today :wacko: One time when I stood up from the sofa it felt like something 'moved' inside me :shrug: It didn't hurt, wasn't a pain, more of a 'sensation'. Was very low down and central, right where I'm sure my womb is - not had anything since and feel fine so will just mention it to midwife tomorrow :shrug: It felt like my womb moved a bit!? Could be just things shifting around maybe?? :wacko:

x


----------



## Jetset

I just found this post because my hubby and I :sex: this morning but then I had to get up straight away as had four horses waiting for their breakfasts! 

So I doubt this morning was any use... It is such hard work this TTC business. But bloody good fun too :D


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope you're all well. I haven't been on cos I've used up all my internet time on my phone and I don't get any more until the 4th april! It's so boring at work and I miss not being able to come on and chat! I'm at home now on the laptop:thumbup:
Oh and I have decided to try again this month although I think we both know its a waste of time. I'm still eating the manuka honey and drinking grapefruit juice but as our boiler has gone wrong there is'nt any spare cash for acupuncture:cry:, its a shame but theres not a lot I can do about it. Half way through my 2ww this cycle I will be making arrangements to start iui just in case we're not successful again. At least the appointment will be made and waiting for us, I dont want to arrange it just yet cos I think the treatment starts pretty much straight away. I'm not at all happy about having to go down such an unnatural route but it may be the only way we can have our very own bubba.
:hugs: to everyone and hopefully I'll catch you all tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Toots I hope you hurry back. It's no fun to not have access when you are used to having access...


----------



## Nat0619

Hey Lou, good to hear from you :thumbup:

Glad to hear you are trying again this month. Isn't grapefruit juice meant to change CM and possibly make it friendlier to :spermy:? Certainly worth a try drinking plenty of that in case it helps. Also the thing Kim mentioned, Conceive Plus?

Please don't worry about how you get your :baby: in the end Lou. If you need to have IUI, then so be it. There are plenty of ladies who have that or IVF. We can't help nature and she is sometimes just a pain in the a**e!!

Speak again soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Jetset

How long have you all been ttc?

Is this your first or do you already have babies?


----------



## deafgal01

Jet- I'm on my 4th cycle of TTC- trying for my first one... How about you?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad to see you about on here Lou :)
I think you're doing the right thing, having another shot this cycle and then seeing how it goes. As Nat said, there are loads of people in the world who have gone through IUI and IVF to get their bubba. I know it's not ideal for you but the most important thing is that you'll be bringing a much wanted and much loved new life into the world.

Nat- might be worth just mentioning the movement to the midwife tomorrow but it will probably just be everything starting to shift around. I don't even want to think where all of my organs are positioned at the moment lol. Make sure you let us know how the appointment goes- bet you can't wait :)


----------



## Jetset

This is my 2nd cycle actively TTC, but my 3rd one off the pill... 

My maternal clock hit me like a sledge hammer all of a sudden, so I am still rather surprised at how badly I want this!


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

I just panicked then - wondered where the It Fell Out crew had gone! We are now a 'group or discussion' clearly :haha:

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hopefully you'll all find this thread as they've moved it! I'm going to put a note in the 'TTC' bit to say where it's gone to as I struggled to find it this second time as there is now no link to it in there at all :nope:

Well I've had my first midwife appointment. All went well and I do feel a bit reassured now :thumbup: It was my main midwife and a student came with her too, both were really nice. Went through some paperwork first, ie family histories, my general health etc, and been given my maternity pack which is exciting :happydance: Got quite a bit to read now :thumbup: They then took some blood to test for a few things (I went a bit woozy again and needed a drink of water :wacko: - this time think was because the needle was in my arm quite a while as she took quite a bit of blood!) Then had my blood pressure taken (which was pretty low!) but they did this immediately after taking my blood when I felt woozy so it probably wouldn't have been so low otherwise. They weren't worried about it anyway though and said blood pressure does drop in early pregnancy. Had to then do a urine sample too.

They said it is perfectly fine that I feel so well and 'normal' and that I am lucky. I mentioned what happened to my friend and they just said not to let things like that worry me, though they understand completely why it has. They said I seem perfectly fine and to just be positive and that, chances are, everything is ok. I will get a scan date in the post so just waiting for that now! I don't see midwife again until 13th May (a Friday too!), which will be after my scan (should be anyway!)

So basically all seems fine and I am just to contact GP at mo if I have any problems. Kim, I mentioned the 'movement sensation' I had yesterday and they were not at all concerned, said it was probably my womb shifting! :wacko: 

So all good. How is everyone else? x


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm good... thanks for asking.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Deafgal :flower:

I'm wondering if there is only you and me who have found the new home of this crew so far :shrug::haha:

Have a fab weekend hun x


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls how is everyone


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, they certainly have made this tricky to find, haven't they?!

Nat- so glad everything went well with the midwife. I was told at my booking appointment that I was lucky to be feeling normal too- I'm sure acupuncture must have something to do with it. I hope we'll be seeing a bump pic from you soon ;)

Inkd and deafgal- hope you're both well today :)

Well, I've been up since 6.30am to get myself to the Next sale when it opened just after 7am. At the last sale, I was only about 9 weeks so felt it was a bit early to start stocking up. Not today lol. I spent about £80 but got so much great stuff for our little guy, including the most gorgeous duffle coat which I am totally in love with! OH has gently nagged me about him being too spoilt already, but I know he's just as bad as me :) This is actually the first time I've ever been to a Next sale and not even looked at clothes for me!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :flower:

Oh that duffle coat sounds sooo cute :thumbup: Can you post a pic of it? I bet it's lovely. I can completely understand you now spending on your little guy, why shouldn't you! 

I've seen there are a fair few sales around and have been thinking of getting some maternity clothes but I can't bring myself to at the moment until I've had my scan I think. I've started to notice though that my knickers are feeling a bit tight :blush: Think my hips might be expanding a bit! :haha: They're wide enough already!! I have been eating healthier since finding out I'm preg so think it is 'pregnancy spread' related rather than me eating too much :haha:

I agree with you about the acupuncture you know, I do think it could be why we have felt well. After all, my little chinese man did say that a treatment continues working for a good while to keep the body balanced x


----------



## deafgal01

I can find this easy whenever someone writes in here. I just check my usercp and it updates the list of subscriptions I have.


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls when u had acupuncture for fertility did you feel sore low down around ov, coz its what i've had for the last two days , wondered if its all good , any help on this would be great as i dont know what to expect , never had it done before lol x


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I haven't had acupuncture, so can't be of much help. I hope you get your answer soon.


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks, i have just posted a question in first trimester hopefully i might get some answers , its exciting but a bit nervy too lol cant wait to find out tho, this cycle has felt really different and i think its the acupuncture thats doing it but we'll see.


----------



## deafgal01

Gl i hope it happens for you, ink.


----------



## inkdchick

thank you , youi too what ever your recipe is for ttc xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Inkd :)

After I had acupuncture, I felt lots of twinges around ovulation and then a bit of tenderness and cramps on the cycle I got my BFP, which I guess was bubba implanting? It's great to hear that something is going on for you hon- fingers crossed that this is your cycle :thumbup:

Right, new bump pic.....this was taken yesterday at 22+2 (I've suddenly gone massive- eek!) and here's the duffle coat that I couldn't resist for our little guy in the Next sale. Bargain at £8 I think!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you so much your bump looks fantastic and i really hope that i look like that very soon lol xx :hugs: loving the little coat too so sweet xx


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- love the pics... So cute!


----------



## Nat0619

Fab bump Kim and, oh my god, how cute is that little coat :hugs: Gorgeous and a bargain too :thumbup:

Ink, I had exactly what you're describing on my acupuncture cycle. I felt like my ovaries went mad! I always felt ov pains but they were WAY stronger that month, as if the treatment had stimulated them. I also then had a day of low down dragging, stretching pains around 8dpo which I reckon was implantation. Really hope it works for you hun :thumbup: Sounds like it is doing something :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girlies, so we're a group and discussion now! Hows everybody doing?
Kim, the coat is super cute as is your bump:thumbup:
Nat, I'm glad the midwife appointment went well. Are you starting to relax into it a bit now?
Ink, I really hope the acupuncture works for you hun:happydance:
Deafgal, Hows you? Are you in your 2ww yet?
Stina and donna, hope you're both keeping well.
Any news from mamadonna?

I'm cd7 today and we did the did yesterday, planning to do it every other day at least until about cd16-17. Hoping to cover ovulation but stupidly I didn't order any opk so its guess work again:dohh:
My brother is in hospital with kidney stones again and nobody is allowed to visit the hospital cos they have had a diarrhea outbreak. We're hoping that he will be able to pass the stones himself cos the last time he had them he had to have an op and his heart stopped and they had to revieve him. Hes on a drip and morphine so fingers crossed.


----------



## inkdchick

yeah me too as i dont think that i could carry on as we were and if this dont work i do have to give up, doc says that i can only keep trying until im 45 in december this year so this is our last chance really.
Anyway i have just drawn what i hope this treatment will bring, my new avartar pic , so sweet i love it xx


----------



## Toots3495

It's a lovely pic ink! Hope it brings you luck. At least you can see the fs this year so if acupuncture doesn't work then hopefully you'll get some med help:thumbup:.
Any plans for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## inkdchick

na he is working so will be in and doing some knitting and drawing no doubt as the weather here has been crap today so chilly and a bit or rain so dont want to go out in that and hubby says to take it easy as i have had some funny twinges and am a bit sore low down, but just spoke to the acupuncturist and she says that its all good and to get busy this weekend so will do what she says, hubby is on a week of lates so i hope he is up for it lol.
Drawing is a big thing for me and i just loved doing this one, and hope it brings us luck too, its over our bed on the wall so we'll see lol .
Have you got any plans for the weekend


----------



## Toots3495

I'm sure your oh will be up for it, if not just tie him to the bed:haha:.
I'm not doing anything exciting this weekend. Today was housework:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing: which is no fun:growlmad:. I think I'll do some baking tomorrow, I love to cook and I find it quite relaxing.


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless i did all the :laundry: :hangwashing: :iron: today so perhaps thats why i feel knackered lol and your cooking is my drawing for the relaxing part , good luck with all that hun are you going to try acupuncute again or are you defo going for iui


----------



## deafgal01

Toots- I'm currently in the 2ww. I think I have almost a week left to wait for some sign of AF... I'm hoping she doesn't come.


----------



## Toots3495

Fingers crossed hun. Any symptoms yet?


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: So far nothing nada... Idk if I got any hope though. My temps are not staying up.

Blah I gotta decide how I'm gonna dress tonight- dressy top or casual like the breast cancer walk t shirt. Going to a birthday party and we're raising money in this friend's honor cuz she's fighting breast cancer again.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Inkd- another amazing picture by you :thumbup:

Fab to see you Lou. Sounds like you've got your OH working hard already :haha:

Deafgal- hope you have a nice time at the party tonight :)

Thanks for all of the lovely comments about the pics, girls :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think you guys need to take a look at Mamadonna's pregnancy journal :nope:


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I missed the party. It was yesterday so we drove down for nothing... Correction- we missed the party but didn't drive down for nothing because we stopped at their house after we realized the party was thrown yesterday. The birthday lady was so surprised so we caught up for a lil bit and then their pizza arrived (since we already had dinner before arriving there, we said our byes and left so they could eat theirs)... :thumbup: I wouldn't have traded the trip for anything though because I got to enjoy chatting away with Zach and watching him sign along to the songs.


----------



## inkdchick

thanks for your comment on my pic hun, how are you feeling today xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :thumbup:

Lou, sorry to hear about your brother, how is he now? Hope he is feeling better soon :hugs: That must have been a worry when he had that op :nope:

Glad to hear you are trying the 'every other day' method again :thumbup: Praying this is your month [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Ink, hoping it's your month too :thumbup: All the twinges are hopefully a good sign - they were for me and Kim!

Kim, yes I saw Mamadonna's journal. I didn't mention it on here in case she came on herself to tell us. So sad that it's happened to her again :cry: I put her a little note on her journal.

x


----------



## inkdchick

thank you Nat thats what i wanted to know if all this really mild cramping and sore lower tummy is all good and fingers crossed it may even work for me first time round too , god i hope so wont know now for another 2 weeks eeeekkk !!!, next session on weds looking forward to it too xx


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, meant to say, your new pic is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How are we all? Good weekend?

I'm off to see one of my friends in a bit, it's her birthday later this week so dropping her pressie in. She's got a gorgeous little 2 year old daughter too so looking forward to seeing her again too :thumbup: I am also going to tell her my news :happydance: So that will then be 3 of my friends that know. Having lunch with them.

Then will pop over and see mom and dad as mom has a day off work today x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hope you have fun today Nat!

I'm sat here in work, looking longingly at the sunshine outside lol. Feeling really tired today actually, despite a reasonable sleep. I'm hoping this doesn't mark the beginning of the end for my more energised phase!!


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Finally managed to get back on here - it's been a very hectic couple of weeks! All is well with us. Less than 12 weeks to go til I meet my bubba... And less than 4 weeks until I leave the office for maternity leave.

Got my 28 week bloods tomorrow with the midwife, and looking forward to my 32 week scan in four weeks. I think all is going well - baby is moving plenty (but not as much as at about 23 weeks) and is responding to tastes, touch (hot/cold and pokes) and to noises. Energy levels pretty good, hormones seem balanced at the moment and skin has finally calmed down... I'd maybe go so far as to say I feel like I might be blooming! And, I finally managed to sleep more than 2-3 hours at a time - still up at least 3 times a night to pee, but hey! 

Oh, and just to warn you all - when a baby hiccups it is the funniest feeling ever!

Hope you are all well.

I am so sorry to hear about Mama - poor, poor lady. Lots of love from us xxx.

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks windswept still not sure whats going on 1 week after i thought i had mc i am still getting + tests,been 4 a scan they can see something plus 2 cysts,my bloods have come back as 740 something hopefully they'll double when i go back


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Mamadonna, keep us updated, really hoping all is ok with you :thumbup:

Stina, good to hear from you and glad you are doing well. I can't believe you are already 28 weeks :wacko: Not long to go at all really now :thumbup: Are you having a 32 week scan because of the cysts, to check on them?

Lou, all ok with you? How is your brother?

I'm ok. Still feeling freakishly normal :wacko: Other than still having my bloat and a bit of gas :blush: I don't really have any other signs I'm pregnant! I just can't believe how I feel. I am desperate to have a scan but am still waiting for my date for it in the post :nope: I am just plodding on and hoping that the fact I have had no signs of any problems hopefully means all is well and that I just have a very well-behaved :baby: who is just being careful not to make mummy feel poorly :haha: The one thing I do still get on a daily basis (thank god as it reassures me) is my little 'tingle' down below intermittently :blush: It's a weird thing but is definitely a pregnancy thing for me.

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Stina, lovely to see you :)
Ooh, I've heard about baby hiccups- this may be a daft question but how can you tell when it's hiccups and not just movement? Glad to hear you're feeling so well- I can't believe how quickly time seems to have passed (although it doesn't seem as fast for me for some reason lol).

Mamadonna- I hope you'll get some positive news back from your blood test. Can't imagine how frustrating and stressful it must be for you.

Everything is fine here. Had a day off yesterday so feel much less tired and more energised today. Have started making plans to see friends before I get too big to move (lol) which I'm really looking forward to :)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :flower: Looks like we came on here at the same time :haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Nat! Didn't see you sneak in there :haha:

I know it's a nightmare to still feel freakishly normal but apart from cramping for the first few weeks, I had absolutely nothing either. It is a bit scary because you start to wonder if you're imagining it (and I promise you, you aren't after that many tests :winkwink:) but you just need to remember what the midwife said- you're a lucky one :thumbup: 
Have you thought about booking a private scan? By now, you'll be able to see your bean formed a bit (arm and leg buds along with a profile). As for your dating scan, I'd maybe give the ultrasound department a ring. Blame unreliable post and say you just wanted to make sure your appointment hadn't got lost in the post :winkwink: I actually had my scan date before I even saw my midwife (think I was about 5+5 when it came through) but I think that was just because of the way my surgery works with referrals to the midwife.


----------



## mamadonna

i will let you all kno tomorrow as soon as i can


----------



## inkdchick

hey girls well just had my 2nd session of acupuncture and am feeling really tired now, but apparantly all is going how she would expect and hopefully if not this cycle then next cycle we will defo get a good result so here's hoping xx
Hope youre all ok xx


----------



## windswept

Hope you are right Ink!

Mama - I am hoping and praying for you - I hope that you get a good result and share it with everyone asap!

Nat - don't worry about the lack of symptoms - everyone has their own to different extents and as you say, as there have been no problems I reckon all is well in there and you have a considerate bubba! Yeah, they are scanning to check on the cysts.

Kim - hiccups are the funniest thing! I was sitting in the office and it started like movements, but then I realised it was just a short, sharp movement and it was really regular - I started giggling and commented on someone having hiccups and my colleague thought I was going crazy as there was noone else in the room!

Where's Toots?!

My midwife appointment went well - bubba is lying down low across the bottom of my tummy, head down. Midwife says it explains why I need the toilet all the time - bubba is sitting on my bladder. Also explains the back pains. Blood pressure, urine, etc all fine - bloods taken and will hear back on them. Was given booklets on money as a parent and a dvd about breastfeeding. Oh, also got my antenatal classes - start on Tuesday. Looking forward to that.

In the meantime - I have just finished a mammoth job at work and am looking forward to a well deserved anniversary break with my lovely hubby. We are going to a nice hotel in the Cairngorms, via some baby shops!

Someone is sending their love right now - big kicks in your direction!

Cx


----------



## inkdchick

i hope so too windswept and thank you hun hope you enjoy your antenatal classes i enjoyed mine - such a long time ago LOL but good memories xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Inkd :)
Glad to hear the acupuncture went well. Sounds like we should hopefully be hearing some good news from you soon- you REALLY deserve for this to work.

Ooh Stina, I'll be on watch for hiccups now lol. It must be the weirdest feeling! It sounds like you really need this weekend away, as you've had a lot on your plate lately. Hope you and your OH enjoy every minute :)

Everything is fine here- same as usual! Getting more movement now though- he's much more active in the day than he used to be, and has now taken to kicking me when I'm in bed and trying to go to sleep. Had a weird morning actually. On my way to work, I called into M&S as they have their meal offer on at the minute. They didn't have any non-alcoholic drinks in for part of the deal, so I took a bottle of wine instead to give to the MIL. First of all, the cashier gave me a funny look as she scanned the wine and noticed my bump. Then every time the bottle clinked in the bag, I was getting stared at! I felt like carrying a big sign saying, 'IT'S NOT FOR ME, HONESTLY!!'.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

I've got my scan date!! :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::happydance::yipee::dance::headspin:

Tuesday 19th April at 3.30pm :thumbup:

Ink, glad to hear you're enjoying the acupuncture, really hoping this works for you :thumbup:

Stina and Kim, you both sound like you now have very active little ones :happydance: I can't wait for the time I feel mine move.

Has anyone heard from Lou? She hasn't been on in a while. Hoping her brother is ok x


----------



## mamadonna

great u've got a date for scan nat:happydance:

got my blood test results back and its gone up from 700+ 2 1100+ gotta go get another on sat so here's hoping it goes up again


----------



## inkdchick

congratulations Mamadonna i didnt realise :wohoo: :happydance: xx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ink


----------



## inkdchick

i hope it works for us too its been a long hard upsetting ttc road so far and this is our last hope so we will see.
Im 5dpo today and am really knackered am in bed right now just answering emails and then off to sleep, just wanted to know if this is too early to feel knackered like this i am physically and mentally tired and i dont normally get this tired before 10pm lol anyways if this is the acupuncture or / and the agnus cactus then bring it on lol as long as i get my bfp and a h & h 9 months i dont care what i get xx


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you ink,i've heard so many good stories about acupuncture


----------



## inkdchick

i just wished i knew what to look out for as im only 5dpo today and i feel so so so tired and thats not like me this early on so bloated too but the acupuncturist seems to think this is all good so we will have to wait and see, aww hun im so pleased for you and im sure your hcg levels will have more than doubled again by saturday :friends:


----------



## mamadonna

thank you ink it means alot,i remember just a few dpo i was getting really tired


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, how exciting!! How far along should you be then? 

Inkd and Mamadonna- how are you both doing today?

As for Lou, I think she's having internet problems at the moment but as far as I know, she's ok :thumbup:

Everything is fine here- very glad it's the weekend! Getting more and more tired being on my feet at work (I don't get to sit down very often doing my job!) so I'm going to see how I get on after Easter. I'm fortunate that I can more or less pick and choose when I want to stop working as it's mine and OH's business lol. Don't want to finish too early though as I'm not very good at sitting still :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good thanks kinda wishing the days away so i can have a scan


----------



## Waitin4astork

I can imagine hon- must be driving you mad the way time is dragging. I really hope things will be ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

The weekend is here :thumbup::happydance:

Kim, what job do you do again? I'm already wondering when I will finish for maternity leave. I've got a week off in September for when we go to Scotland and I'm wondering whether to finish the Friday before that (September 9th) and maybe keep some more holiday back to use after that week and then start maternity leave October or something. Long way off yet for me though, plenty of time to decide.

I can't believe it's April! :wacko: This year is flying by.

Any plans for the weekend ladies? We're having my parents and OH's mum and stepdad over for dinner Sunday for Mother's Day. The first time they'll have seen each other since our announcement so the two nannies will probably be excitedly discussing it :haha:

Mamadonna, hope all goes ok tomorrow, keep us posted :thumbup:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Weekend plans? What? It's the weekend already?! Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! :cry: I was enjoying having a week off from work! Oh well, 9 more weeks left til summer break and I'll be off most of the summer... I'm so ready for summer (Well, almost)... Weekend plans- not really have anything on my agenda, but I'm going to some social hour tonight... Other than that, I intend to be lazy and relax at home... I get the bed to all myself tonight since DH is going to stay overnight at a retreat in the city.


----------



## Murdhuacha

Hi ladies, just wanted to update everyone.
I had been getting strange sensations in my stomach but wasn't sure what it was, after hearing all sorts of stories I eventually went to the doctor again. He examined me and guess what he found ........... a surprise :baby:

I got a private scan at a clinic and everything seems to be good, baby is healthy. I'm still kinda nervous about it all though because I didn't do anything that you're supposed to do during pregnancy. I have a hospital appointment on Monday where I'll get a full examination and a scan done there.

My OH is so excited, he's away for work at the moment but he's going to try to get back over the weekend as he really wants to be with me on Monday.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Murd- congrats!!!! Wow!!!!!! That's great news!


----------



## inkdchick

Murd that fantastic news what a wonderful suprise im sure all will be very well sounds like you have a littie fighter to stay in there congratulations hun :friends: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

well i woke up this morning an laid there for a while and i had the strangest feeling low down just above the hairline it felt like i had a box and it felt like something was moving about inside the box a bit like if you imagine rumaging around in your makeup bag for something or a pencil case moving stuff, perhaps that was a better description LOL.
Yesterday for most of the day i had what was like a mild period pain cramping and this morning i have a bit of it again so not sure if its good or if we are gonna be out again in 5 days time but we will see, have another acupuncture appt on weds so will see if she notices anything different with pulse or something.
Have a good day girls xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- fingers crossed that she'll tell you she feels something different! Have a great day!


----------



## mamadonna

been for more bloods just waiting to hear results


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Mamadonna, hope results come back good for you :thumbup: Keep us posted.

Ink, sounds like it could be promising for you :thumbup: I had a few hours of dragging pains real low down at 8dpo and now reckon this was implantation, I really hope that is what this is for you :thumbup: 

Murdhuacha, fab news :happydance: I notice your ticker says you are 15 weeks, have you just found out you're preg and you're that far along??

x


----------



## inkdchick

cor Nat i hope it is i have had it all day today too and a really wet let down feeling as tho i was getting my period but only lotion like cm, this cycle has been so different to all the rest and my nipples are sore but not my boobs hips ache and lower back am seeing my acupuncturist on weds day before my period is due so dont know whether to test before i do or not when did you test


----------



## mamadonna

my hcg levels have gone up they are now 2122:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Mamadonna- :thumbup: That is definitely great news!!!!!! Yay for a sticky beanie!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Mamadonna, that's great!! All sounding really promising for you now hon :)

Murd- congratulations! Glad everything is healthy with your bubba. Will see you over in second tri then ;)

Inkd- still sounding promising. Make sure you keep us all updated!

deafgal- how has your weekend been?

Nat- OH and I run a business together- kind of like a garden centre type place but with no plants if that makes sense (we sell trellis, decking, gravel, pots, soil etc). So I'm fortunate in that I don't have anyone to answer to about maternity leave (apart from my OH lol ;)). I'm just going to keep working until I feel like it's getting too much of a struggle. At the moment, apart from getting a bit more tired than usual, I feel fine.

I've had a pretty quiet weekend, this weekend. I've started to have a big clear out of stuff so I don't know if this has signalled the start of my 'nesting' phase?! OH gave me a card this morning from bump and cat which was cute, and took me out for lunch :)


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- Oh my weekend's been good for the most part. Kinda disappointed this morning cuz the temp dropped so either that means AF will make an appearance or my body's doing something else... I don't know what to make of it. Can't really compare my cycle this time around to last cycle because last cycle, temps were more stable compared to this cycle... How about your weekend?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Mamadonna, excellent news :thumbup: Really hope this is the last of the drama for you now and your little one is nice and comfy in there :happydance:

Kim, that's good that you can just finish maternity leave whenever you feel like it. Glad you're still feeling really well at the moment. I'm still amazed by how normal I feel and cannot wait for scan in 2 weeks to see :baby: and just hope all is ok. 10 weeks gone today :thumbup: (my ticker is a couple of days behind now at moment) :baby: is now a foetus rather than an embryo - milestone! :happydance:

Ink, how you feeling?

Deafgal, keep us posted on how things go with you this month, hope the :witch: doesn't show for you! I never temped so have no idea what my temps did the month I got preg :shrug: x


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: still no sign of AF... I much rather have a :bfp:


----------



## Murdhuacha

deafgal01 said:


> Murd- congrats!!!! Wow!!!!!! That's great news!

Thank you :happydance:



inkdchick said:


> Murd that fantastic news what a wonderful suprise im sure all will be very well sounds like you have a littie fighter to stay in there congratulations hun :friends: :hugs: :happydance:

Thank you :hugs: I still can't believe it, I have my scan tomorrow so I'll be asking all sorts of questions :blush:



Nat0619 said:


> Murdhuacha, fab news :happydance: I notice your ticker says you are 15 weeks, have you just found out you're preg and you're that far along??
> 
> x

Thank you. Yeah I've just found out, I had a feeling I was but the doctors told me there was nothing there. I still had that niggling feeling at the back of my mind though. Apparently I have a tilted womb so the doctor said thats how it could have been missed when I got the scan in the early stages. I'll find out tomorrow if my dates are correct after the scan and speaking to the doctor in the hospital.



mamadonna said:


> my hcg levels have gone up they are now 2122:happydance:

That's great news, I'm so happy for you :happydance:



Waitin4astork said:


> Murd- congratulations! Glad everything is healthy with your bubba. Will see you over in second tri then ;)
> 
> I've had a pretty quiet weekend, this weekend. I've started to have a big clear out of stuff so I don't know if this has signalled the start of my 'nesting' phase?! OH gave me a card this morning from bump and cat which was cute, and took me out for lunch :)

Thank you, yes you will :D

Aww the card from your bump and cat is such a lovely idea. :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

murd good luck at your scan, so exciting.
I had a horrible weekend went to see parents and dad started on me for no reason again as soon as i got there , poor mum, we left after an hour of staying out of his way.
I had period cramping 6dpo and 7dpo and yesterday and this morning i had what i can only describe it (as if you were to cup your finger and thumb around the fingers sort of tightly on your other hand and then the fingers that are being hugged put them on your leg and wiggle them) thats what i have had low down on my belly and when im laying on my back i get a heavy pressure feeling and this wiggling before i get up, o and acidy before i have to eat so we will see i just think the wiggling is :rofl: weird


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone?

Murdhuacha, hope all goes well at your scan today :thumbup: Let us know how you get on and how far along they confirm you are :happydance:

Ink, you are certainly having some strange symptoms :wacko: When are you due AF?

My Mother's Day meal for the parents went well yesterday, was really nice. I did a beef casserole and then had bought choux buns for pud. My mum and dad bought over a huge Victoria sponge too though so there was a choice of puds in the end :haha: Everyone got on great and there was a fair bit of :baby: talk going on, particularly between the two nannies :haha: Both OH's mum and mine have given me £5 in £1 coins so I can get them a scan photo. Going to give hospital a call today to check we can get more than one copy - I flippin hope we can!

I'm still feeling fine. Although just been to the loo and it was quite hard to go again :blush: Gave me an idea of what giving birth may be like :haha: (TMI sorry!) I seem to be having some interrupted sleep lately though, keep waking up with aching hips or pins and needles in my hands :nope: Also having a lot of strange dreams :wacko: Quite often they involve someone I haven't seen for years or something and, one night end of last week, I dreamt something about Ashton Kutcher (the boyfriend of Demi Moore)!! Tending to have to get up once per night to pee too.

Anyone heard from Lou? Hope she's ok x


----------



## windswept

Hey everyone!

Murd - wow! Congratulations! Such good news. 

Also, Mama - so, so happy to hear your bean is sticking good and proper. 

Nat - the disturbed sleep thing turned out not to be the little 'phase' I was expecting - you might have to learn to live with it for a while, although I hope not! As well as the pins and needles (carpal tunnel syndrome, I believe) and aching, and the constant peeing, the dreams are really very odd! I've had some really naughty dreams, and some awful nightmares. Mr W and I are actually in separate beds now, as I was keeping him up with all the tossing and turning, and there's not enough space for us and the bump (which now has to rest on a pillow)!

All well with us - had a lovely weekend away, celebrating our first anniversary in a swanky hotel, eating well and enjoying luxury! Bubba is pretty active just now, seems to either love or hate ferries! I might have a little sailor on my hands! Tried to buy baby stuff, but we were a bit overwhelmed by it all (and Mothercare's prices). So I'll do it all online, I think!

One strange pregnancy symptom that has been getting me down seems to be getting better - I have had terrible acne on my shoulders, neck, back and chest (as well as my face) - the midwife gave me antibiotic creams for it, and it is finally going - phew!

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Stina :hi:

Firstly, belated Happy First Anniversary :wedding: That sounds a lovely weekend for you both. Glad you had a nice time and that all is well with :baby: When was your actual anniversary?

I already feel like I could do with a pillow to hug and put between my knees or something - feel like there's pressure on my hips lately, don't know whether it's a bit of stretching or something going on :shrug: I worry I disturb OH but he's seemed ok so far.

How much baby stuff have you got so far? x


----------



## windswept

Thanks Nat! Our anniversary was yesterday - 3 April... It was lovely to reminisce on our big day, it was so special!

I have one of those full length pillows that I rest bump on and that goes between my legs - it is great! But it is feels like there are 3 full sized people in the bed when I use it and Mr W is there!

We have most of the big things for bubba:
cot
crib
moses basket
pram/buggy/car seat all in one
nursery furniture (and nursery all decorated, ready)
baby carrier (back loading, for bigger bubba - still need front loading sling as we will be out and about a lot, I hope)
vests, babygros, socks, mittens, hats (but no clothes for outside the house)
some bedding, but not much as I want to decorate according to its sex (bought a sleeping bag and snuggle blanket yesterday)
Reusable nappies (TotsBots), and nappy bin

My MiL is busy collecting toiletries, so haven't bothered with those (although I'd rather use organic and know she won't be buying that). She's also knitting cardi after cardi, and my Dad's girlf is knitting shawls. My Mum is talking about getting us a bouncer thingy.

It's just wee things - but I want to get a theme going/buy according to sex cause I am so bored of creams, whites and yellows!

Also, need to find myself some maternity jammies and hospital bag - got all the pads, etc yesterday. Oh, and, I got new bras - gone from a size 34b to a 40d - couldn't believe it!

Have you bought anything yet, Nat? Are you going to stick to team yellow?

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs: hi girls, sorry I haven't been on here for a while but ive been having Internet troubles. I hope I haven't missed anything! I'll try and log on again later when I get home.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower: Good to hear from you, hope all is well with you :hugs:

Stina, I haven't bought a thing yet, I won't until after first scan :nope: I have got a few things upstairs that I've had free from pregnancy mags (some wipes, a sun shade for the car and some kind of buggy bag) But my mum has got a few things already - about 3 packs of nappies, some bibs, some bodysuits, scratch mitts, a little soft toy that rattles (v cute :hugs:) and she is crocheting a shawl! :haha: Mum and dad have offered to buy our travel system and OH's mum and sister are putting together to get our cot :thumbup: OH and I are starting to look at ideas of what we like, ie the colour theme we may do the nursery, nursery furniture etc. Reckon that, all being well at the scan, mummy and me may do a bit of shopping then :haha:

Meant to say earlier, my mum and dad had some brilliant news at the weekend - my dad has had a big win on the football pools :happydance: Nearly £15k!! So pleased for them as it gives them a bit of security as they approach retirement.

x


----------



## inkdchick

my af is due on thurs this week, you know my symptoms have been all so so different this month the biggest thing i have noticed is that my boobs are not sore, my nipples -YES !!!! ouch !, but no sore boobs thats weird, and i am really wet down there like teally wet and when i feel the let down keep running to bathroom to see if period has started as i have had period type cramping everyday since 6dpo so i dont know what to think and i have my last acupuncture appt this wed pm for this cycle so we will have to wait and see


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, lots of news to catch up on in here today!!

Nat- how wonderful for your mum and dad! I bet that'll give them some comfort in the coming years :) As for aching hips etc, I bought a DreamGenii pillow from Mamas and Papas (you can get them in Mothercare too and presumably online where they're probably cheaper!) and it is really comfortable, especially when you need something to rest your bump on as you get bigger ;) Glad to hear that you had a nice day yesterday too.

Stina- Happy Anniversary (belatedly!). Hope you and OH had a wonderful time. I can't believe how well prepared you are for bubba! We've been holding off until V Day to start buying anything major (which is Wednesday! Yay!) but I have a feeling that even then, I'm going to be a little bit cautious about buying things. I need to seriously start getting things though or our boy will be here and there'll be nowhere for him to sleep/sit in!! Oh, and I've had spots across my chest for a few weeks so at least I know it's not just me lol.

Lou- nice to see you pop back- hope you'll be able to come on for a chat again later :)

My day's been pretty ok- bubba is more active now which is good, as he had a quiet weekend (which I hate!).


----------



## mamadonna

hi i thought i best update,i've had a horrible day betas arent rising enough everthing is expained in my journal:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no :hugs: I'm gonna go check your journal now, mamadonna!


----------



## Waitin4astork

mamadonna said:


> hi i thought i best update,i've had a horrible day betas arent rising enough everthing is expained in my journal:cry:

Big hugs to you hon :hugs: x


----------



## inkdchick

huge hugs mamadonna :hugs: xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls. Hope we're all doing ok this morning?

Today is my V Day, so I'm very excited! It feels like it's taken ages to get here in one way and in another, it's going so quick!
Have been playing music to bubba over the past couple of days and he loves it- favourite so far is Coldplay ;)


----------



## deafgal01

I'm ok... Just baffled. I will figure it out eventually though... :shrug: Glad you're alright!


----------



## windswept

Morning folks

So sorry to hear that things aren't going well Mama - keep us posted.

Kim - Happy V Day! Time to start shopping!

Well, all is well with me - except that stupid annoying things keep happening and I am really clumsy (Kim has seen my stupid antics on facebook). Had our first antenatal class yesterday - was good, but they really made Mr W feel out of place (letter said he was invited to 1st and 4th sessions, but they made him leave the room at times). Seeing the labour rooms was interesting - but a little scarey! Midwife kept going on about forceps and epiosiotomies - two of the many things a pregnant lady tries to avoid knowing too much about!!!

Just discovered a lovely catalogue of baby clothes - vertbaudet - and trying to choose unisex items, but it's so hard as I keep being swayed by pinks and blues...


----------



## inkdchick

morning girls glad you are all ok. as for me well two days away from period and all i have is what feels like period cramps since 6 dpo on and off and creamy wet cm and my last acupuncture for this cycle this afternoon so we will soon find out at least hopefully by the end of this week if its worked or not.
O the only different thing i have this time is sore nipples which i dont normally get so i dont know but will let you all know tho, hope you all have a good afternoon xx


----------



## inkdchick

morning girls glad you are all ok. as for me well two days away from period and all i have is what feels like period cramps since 6 dpo on and off and creamy wet cm and my last acupuncture for this cycle this afternoon so we will soon find out at least hopefully by the end of this week if its worked or not.
O the only different thing i have this time is sore nipples which i dont normally get so i dont know but will let you all know tho, hope you all have a good afternoon xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Happy V Day Kim! :happydance: Big milestone :thumbup: Glad that :baby: seems to like his music already, how cute :hugs: I plan to start playing tunes to our little grape (our name for him/her at the moment :haha:) when s/he can hear.

Stina, it must all be starting to seem very real to you now with the antenatal classes starting. Why did they send Mr W out at times though? I've heard of Vertbaudet, will have to have a look at that a bit later on.

I'm still feeling fine all day but having restless nights :wacko: Had to get up twice to pee the last two nights now so it definitely seems there is getting more pressure on my bladder at night now :shrug: But it's fine in the day, I don't 'go' any more than usual during daytime :wacko: Had the aching hips, pins and needles and weird dreams again too! I dreamt something about scan photos last night, I'd got three photos but none of them were of the screen with the :baby: on, they were all of me just lying on the scanning bed!! I was planning on complaining and my mom was saying they must have a really [email protected] photographer :haha: I was panicking in the dream saying that there must be something wrong if they wouldn't photograph the :baby:!! Bizarre :wacko:

Ink, keep us posted on how you get on. Feeling very 'wet' was a symptom for me so really hoping it's a positive sign for you too :thumbup:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Nat- that really WOULD be a bad photographer if you only got given photos of you :haha: Glad you and grape are doing ok (are you following which fruit or veg your bubba is each week?!).

Inkd- fingers crossed that's a good sign! Hope your acupuncture goes well later :thumbup:

Hehe Stina, I'm still chuckling at your escapades :haha: Ooh wow, exciting that you've started your ante natal classes already! (I say already, but time is going on!). Hope your OH wasn't too put out at having to leave- wonder if they'll do that with mine?

Deafgal, sorry to hear you're still confused at the min- must be frustrating for you.

One of my friends is going through a rough patch at the moment. I'm usually fairly reasonable at giving advice to people (I tend to be someone my friends feel comfortable with going to for advice) but I'm genuinely stumped at what to say to this friend:
She is married, with 3 children- a boy and twins. She was on the pill but just found out that she is 4 weeks pregnant (it blows my mind after all we've gone through to get our BFPs that it can still happen like this for some people, but that's another story!). Her OH was adament that he didn't want any more children and is sticking by this now he knows about my friend. He's basically told her to 'deal with it' or he's going to leave, but there is no way she'd even consider it. She doesn't want to lose her husband though, obviously. I just don't know what to say to her for the best :nope:


----------



## Nat0619

Kim, the name 'Grape' has stuck since I read somewhere that :baby: was the size of a grape a couple of weeks ago :haha: S/he may be slightly bigger now (I've seen tickers saying 'prune' at the 10 week mark :haha:) but I just keep calling it Grape!

Oh dear about your friend, I don't know what I'd say to that either! Funnily enough one of my friends knew someone in a similar situation, she already had 3 and got pregnant with her 4th (accidentally on purpose though apparently!) and the hubby was adamant he didn't want anymore. But given time he has now come round I think so hopefully your friend's chap will be the same :thumbup: Hopefully it is just the initial shock for him and he will calm down.

I'm with you too - how on earth do these women conceive when taking birth control??!! :shrug:


----------



## windswept

Oooh, tough one to deal with Kim - I don't know what I'd say to that one either - perhaps he will calm down in time... Men can be so stubborn, but no woman should feel that she has to make that kind of decision.

Mr W was told to go and get a coffee when we were doing the relaxation techniques and pelvic floor exercises... Virtually the 2nd half hour of 2 hour session. I think it's cause the physio wanted to tell us that in order to test our pelvic floor muscles we should give a little squeeze when our OH is inside us... It makes me laugh that midwifes/obstetricians are so prudish around our men - how do they think we got pregnant in the first place?! I think Mr W has been put off going back to be honest - didn't help that everyone he's spoken to has laughed at him going... Why?!

Nat - the dreams are so vivid and real, aren't they? I have woken up numerous times and been really upset with poor Mr W cause he's done something bad in a dream! Also, have to admit to a lot of really naughty dreams!

I suppose I had better own up to one of my daft antics... Don't know if I can blame baby brain, but it didn't really help the mood when it happened! We have kennels, with big runs - but I have moved all the dogs inside since I met Mr W and so they sit empty. I put 4 ducks in one of them as they have loads of space and are safe and warm. I went to get their eggs on Monday, and as I closed the door behind me to stop them flying out, the latch closed and I was trapped. It was proper windy and wet, and I didn't have my mobile. We live in a teeny village, off any roads, and as it was such a crappy day, there was no-one out and about. The only lifelines were my MiL (who's house looks down on ours), but she was in a room at the other side of the house; my hubby coming home (but he was heading to a meeting and wouldn't be back until 7 pm - it was now 3.15 pm) and my FiL coming back to their house (probably not til after 6 pm). I was eventually saved at 5 pm by my MiL, who, incidentally had been watching me for over an hour wondering what I was doing!!! It was interesting to see how the dogs responded to my anxiety - Sula, my old girl, stayed by my side and barked for help when I asked her to; Spice, Mr W's old girl, found a bone and lay down to chew that and Whisp, our baby, went for a wee swim around the bay!

No harm done, but I feel really rather stupid - and was pretty baltic, wet and pretty exhausted when I got out! I never did get those eggs, as I didn't want to upset the ducks any more than I already had!

Today I knocked all the magazines off a shelf in a shop and dropped a box of chocolates into the dog's water bowl. Clumsy clumsy Stina!


----------



## windswept

P.S Nat, I think grape sounds much better than prune!


----------



## Nat0619

I was planning on calling it 'pumpkin' as s/he is due around Halloween but Grape seems to have stuck at the moment :haha:

Oh dear, clumsy Stina :haha: I bet that was a bit of a pain on Monday though when you didn't know how long you'd be trapped :wacko: Thank god your MIL lives so close by and was home :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks girls. I'm just trying to be as supportive as I can without calling her husband a naughty word (because that's really what I want to do right now!), and as you said, hope that he calms down eventually and gets his head around the idea.

Ooh Stina, I'm clumsy at the best of times- can't wait to see what level of clumsiness I reach before bubba is born!


----------



## windswept

Nat0619 said:


> Thank god your MIL lives so close by and was home :thumbup:

I guess that thought was true on Monday - but those words are not normally combined in such a nice manner!!!

Your name may change - I keep calling mine 'ya little bugger' when it won't stop wriggling! Daresay there'll be other nasty words during labour! As for actual names, we are still stuck on boys!

How are you girls getting on with the name thing?

I'm missing Toots!


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1,been to hospital again today,my beta levels are continuing to rise which isnt good news when they cant see anything on the screen which means the pregnancy is hiding somewhere it shouldnt,(they arent 100% but they think when the cells split the baby didnt form but the placenta has)if my levels continue to rise i will have to go in for surgery:cry:


----------



## Murdhuacha

mama I don't want to get your hopes up and have nothiing come of it but have you ever been told you have a tilted uterus?

How far along are you?


----------



## windswept

Oh, Mama - I can't imagine how you are feeling. We're all here for you - I hope you get good news soon, you deserve it.

Cx


----------



## inkdchick

mama, keeping everything crossed for you that this is just a tilted uterus hun, as its not unheard of when they cant see anything.
I had my last acupuncture for this cycle yesterday and she said that my pulse was an excellent strong slippery one and says that it normally means pregnancy! , yay , so come on the next 7 days roll away and keep period away so that i can get a nice clear bfp soon,
period due to day but only have creamy cm o and sore nipples and boobs but there im not bothered about them just want to keep downstairs as is for a good while yet.
Hope you all have a good day and Mama i will keep you in my thoughts hun :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: that sounds good ink!

Mama- hope you got some good news with the beta...


----------



## Waitin4astork

Mamadonna, I hope you can get some positive news. It's so awful that you have to go through this :(

Inkd- that sounds VERY positive! Keeping everything crossed for you hon!

Stina- you still have a while to figure out the names. I know a few people who had a few names in mind and then when the baby was born, chose something completely different because that's what the baby looked like! We've narrowed it down to 3 names- Ben, Alex and James. Wanted names that wouldn't go out of fashion and something that can be good as a child's name and an adult's name. We'll choose when he's born and see what he looks like :) Yeah Nat, have you got any ideas yet?

And I miss Toots too :(


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Oh Mama, I am so sorry you are going through all this :nope: It just all sounds so confusing for you that they can't see anything but yet your hormone levels are still rising :shrug: How much longer are they going to leave it until you have the surgery? Are you still bleeding?

Ink, sounds promising for you hun :thumbup: When will you test? Hoping to see you over in First Tri very soon :thumbup:

I am missing Toots too :cry: She's been gone ages :nope: Toots, come back!! :sad2::sad2::sad2:

Re names, we actually have pretty definite ones sorted for both :blue: and :pink:! They are names I have liked for years and luckily when I told them to OH he really liked them both :happydance: Aidan for a boy, Ciara for a girl (irish spelling of Keira as in Keira Knightley). We are both from irish families and I tend to like irish names a lot (must be in my blood :haha:) x


----------



## windswept

Love the names, girls! Ciara is lovely - I have always loved that spelling. And, being from Irish stock myself, it appeals! In fact, Ciaran was an option for us for a boy... But it's not perfect... Nothing seems to be! Except, of course, Cara - my little Cara. It's very close to Ciara, and I hadn't even noticed!


----------



## Murdhuacha

Good luck Inkd :hugs: that sounds really promising.

I love the name Ciara. I had a friend in primary school called Ciara and we done everything together until she had to move away when we were about 9 I think :( we kept in touch for a few years but then she moved to Canada and after about a year we lost touch.

Well Ladies, I got a 3D scan done today :happydance: My OH wanted to see our LO before he had to go away for work again. He was so happy seeing our LO on the screen, he had tears in his eyes and said he couldn't believe that we had made something so perfect :cloud9:

We didn't want to know the gender so we only really saw from the tummy up, he/she sure is a little wriggler. 

https://i54.tinypic.com/2q1z5u0.jpg


----------



## inkdchick

thank you and AWW so sweet and so clear your little one is gorgeous , cant wait now , love those pics well done you are you feeling ok and all going well xx


----------



## inkdchick

thanks girls i dont know when to test to be honest im 13dpo today so i might go to boots and get a test, (its the only shop within walking distance for me to get a test and i know they are crap but have no choice), and then i might do one in the morning im so nervous about doing one , i just dont feel like i could be if that makes sense maybe is the acupuncture of something but i do know that i cant sleep properly at the mo and im so tired but 7.30pm that i go up and am still trying to go off at 9pm restless all night and then up at 7 am with a headache thats now been with me for three days it started a day before my period was due and now im a day late but then this has happened before and it will probably show in a couple of days thats the way it goes for me.
Sorry i needed to vent im feeeling a bit low today - probably tired xx
Have a good day girls , will try to be on later if i can stay awake ! x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Murd, what a beautiful photo! Your little one is gorgeous :)

Inkd, please keep us updated if you take a test- so desperate to come on here and see some good news!

Nat- you've chosen really lovely names :) I wholeheartedly approve lol ;)

Stina- maybe you can't settle on a boy's name because you're having a girl? Just a thought.... ;)

I'm doing ok today. Finally caved last night and bought something 'proper'- our boy's moses basket :) I feared that once I started in Mamas and Papas, I'd buy everything but managed to rein myself in and just buy a mobile, some pictures and bunting for the nursery. It's the Scrapbook Boys theme we're going for..... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-scrapbook-boys-moses-basket/770005100/type-i/


----------



## Murdhuacha

Thank you Inkd and Waitin4aStork :D 

Inkd that sounds really good for you, my fingers, toes and everything else is crossed that you get your BFP :hugs: I'm feeling really good thank you, I think I'm still a little in shock about the whole thing haha.

Awww Waitin4aStork that moses basket is adorable, we're thinking of doing a jungle theme because we don't know boy or girl so we want to keep things neutral.
I've been looking around for ideas online and came across this 
https://wendyswalls.homestead.com/files/2003_Jungle_Room.jpg
I think it's so cute, I'd love something similar but OH is not too excited about it as he's the one that would have to do it haha.

Oh, I've just come across this one and I LOVE IT, it's not too overpowering it's just so beautiful

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_K2LvOMLE_mQ/SIh0YkdJuQI/AAAAAAAABKQ/pFdU7Nr0DAY/s400/Jungle%2Bnursery%2B2.jpg


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Thank you for the nice comments about our chosen names :thumbup: I've loved both of them for years and am so pleased that OH seemed to take to both of them immediately. Stina, yes if we both have girls there will be only one letter difference in their names :wacko: Cara is a gorgeous name.

Kim, that moses basket is absolutely adorable :hugs: 

Murdhuacha, loving those jungle themes too and, my god, what a gorgeous scan pic! :thumbup: I can't believe your little one is so clear at only 20 weeks! Have you had many pregnancy symptoms?

Ink, :test: !!

Where's Toots?!! :cry:

We're off to see the comedian Andy Parsons tonight, looking forward to a good laugh :haha: Then got Peter Kay Sunday! (Kim, will let you know how that is but won't give too much away :haha:) We are going over to my parents tomorrow to watch the Grand National with them, will all be having a flutter :thumbup: Do you girls have a flutter on the National?

x


----------



## inkdchick

yea well i will in the morning hows that, i have just seen my acupuncturist around a friends this afternoon and she asked if i had tested but i am nervous to do it but i will i promise xx

If i lived close to you Murd i would come and paint that for you it would be so much fun to do , i hope you get it its wonderful and so colourful for the little one - aww xx


----------



## Murdhuacha

Nat, it's really weird because I was getting symptoms but I kept getting told that I wasn't pregnant. My tests were negative, I got tests done in the clinic which were also negative and I even got a scan which showed nothing. I have a tilted womb so when I had the ultrasound LO was apparently hiding :haha: 

Inkd, it's such a shame we don't live closer I'd love for you to do it. I'd have paid you of course. 
Speaking of that, I hate when people just assume you'll do something free because its not your official job. I have a friend who is always asking my OH to do things for her, small things aren't too bad I mean you do favours for friends but she recently got her sons room redecorated and she asked my OH to paint the room for her. It took him 2 days to do and she never gave him a penny, he said he wouldn't have taken it but she could have at least offered :growlmad:

She's always asking me for make overs, I'm a fully qualified beauty therapist but haven't worked in a salon for over 3 years. She seems to think just because I don't do that as my everyday job anymore that she doesn't have to pay. I still use all of my products when I'm doing anything for her so it's costing me to do her a favour. Ok rant over :blush:


----------



## inkdchick

oh hun dont get me started i have done two tattoo designs for two women on here and neither of them have paid me for them but what can i do you know ! i completely understand xx and i would have done it as a gift for you both xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ladies i thought i'd pop in and give u an update,pregnancy was eptopic and they had to remove my left tube:cry:


----------



## inkdchick

OMG mama so sorry hun but that wont stop you getting pregnant hun my best friend and cousin only have one tube and they have four children between them one with three and the other only had one her choice . I wish you all the best hun xxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Mamadonna, I am so, so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

morning waiting how are you, so sad about mama but i hope she knows we are all here for her xx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ink that means a lot :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

We really are all here for you Mama, as Inkd said. If there's anything we can do or if there's anything you want to talk through, that's what we're hear for.

I'm fine thanks Inkd. Have got the weekend off work so just enjoying the sunshine :) Hope you're ok x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks waiting it really is good to kno i have my bnb buddies to help me thru this


----------



## deafgal01

Yup, you're not alone, mamadonna... We're here for ya and we'll listen or cry with you if you need us to.


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im ok , i did a test this morning but it was negative so will keep testing til i get that BFP. Although i am now getting what feels like mild period cramps again so maybe i should wait til they stop and then if no period test again then what do you think.
My acupunturist is so sure we are , but i cant understand why its not showing up.
Im am going to wait til next weds and then if no period still i will go see the nurse andd get a blood test done


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Mama, I am sooo sorry for what has happened :nope: We are all here for you to talk to any time. And Ink is right, it will not stop you getting preg again. I too knew someone who had only one tube and she got pregnant very quickly :thumbup:

I have had a lovely weekend but am a little worried this morning :nope: I had some very slight brown spotting last night, only one incidence of it when I went the loo at Birmingham train station last night! It was very, very slight (someone who wasn't so rigorous in checking loo paper as me wouldn't have even noticed it!) But it is the first sign of any kind of bleeding I have had and it has just concerned me. I feel ok otherwise, am having some aches and pains but these are the usual aches I've been having on and off which feel like things stretching etc and wind :blush: OH and I did :sex: yesterday morning and I am really hoping it is just something caused by that - it was the first time we had DTD for a couple of weeks. I have had nothing overnight and nothing so far this morning so am just going to keep an eye on things today :shrug: Really, really praying :baby: is ok

Anyway, how is everyone else? Ink, any news? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi nat,i'm sure everything will be ok,as you said its probably something to do with dtd,any worried speak to ur mw,but unless u get pain or heavier bleeding i'd say baby will be just fine:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

well ladies i got my period yesterday so will be back to acupuncture on saturday providing its finished by then so will be starting again but in cd6 instead of 9 and hopefully will be having 4 sessions instead of 3 and then hopefully it will work this time .


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Ink, I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this month :nope: Glad you are giving the acupuncture another go though, really hoping it does it for you this time :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm sorry that the witch got you Inkd. I hope that you get lucky this cycle- sounds like you're going to have a really good run at the acupuncture so I'm sure that'll help :thumbup:

Nat- in all honesty, I think the blood was probably caused by dtd. It can sometimes aggrevate the cervix a little and can cause that sometimes. I'm sure your bubba is absolutely fine and cosy still :flower: Are you feeling ok today?

Well, I had an eventful afternoon yesterday. I ended up in the labour ward at my local hospital :dohh: Everything turned out fine though.
When I got to work yesterday, I started getting some sharp abdominal pains which was accompanied by spotting a couple of hours later. I rang the midwife who told me to ring the labour ward. That made me panic! I gave them a ring and they told me to go straight in. They did lots of tests and checks and it turns out I just have an infection :blush: Bubba was blissfully unaware of the drama, happily kicking away and even behaving for the doppler lol. His hearbeat was perfect, my fundal height is spot on and cervix is absolutely sealed shut, so I know that there are no more dramas imminent! 

It was reassuring in the end though, as the midwife and doctor I saw were terrific. I was feeling a bit like I had wasted their time and told them that, but they told me to stop being so silly. They said if I'm ever worried or concerned about anything at all, give them a ring or go straight in- the healthy of myself and baby were most important. The labour ward has recently undergone a refurb too so it was clean, modern and very quiet. I felt quite positive about going there for real in a few months and having our boy there.

So, have got my feet up today under hubby's orders!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Wow Kim, what a day you had there :wacko: I bet it was a bit of a panic being told to go to the labour ward! Glad all is ok now :thumbup: Are you on antibiotics for the infection now then?

I've thankfully not had any more sign of any spotting at all so am now pretty sure it was DTD related :thumbup: It was extremely slight anyway so maybe I just had a little cut inside or something :shrug: Hoping I don't get any more of that now! This time next week I should have had my scan, I can't wait now, just need to see all is ok.

I'm very tired today. I had a pretty restless night though with getting up to pee, trying to get comfortable and pretty sure I was doing lots of dreaming again :wacko: I was out last night too, met a couple of good friends and told them our news :happydance: Out again tonight with a couple of other friends but these ones already know and no work tomorrow so can have a lie in tomorrow morning :thumbup: I keep feeling my tummy now as trying to decipher whether what I have is still just bloat or whether my :baby: bump is actually starting to appear :shrug:

Anyone heard from Toots?? x


----------



## windswept

Gosh - sounds like you guys have had a few dramas. Glad to hear all is well now though. Kim, was it a UTI? I can vouch for how sore they can be, and it's hard to associate that pain with how simple a condition it is... I had many, many UTIs but since starting cranberry extracts I have managed to avoid them.

Sorry that blasted witch showed her face again, Ink.

I had my second antenatal class today - it was entitled 'normal delivery' and was meant to be the 'nice' session... But it was all about tears, episiotomies and the examinations - none of which sounded very nice! Felt totally knackered when I got home, and had to go for a nap. Baby seems to have moved up a bit, lots of kicks under my boobs. When we were doing the relaxation in antenatal, the physio was laughing at my belly moving constantly - she was sitting a good 6 metres away!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yep, another one Stina! I've never had one until I got pregnant- a lovely side effect isn't it?! It'll all be worth it though- I'd walk over hot coals for this bubba :) Wow, look at you in the 30s now! How exciting! Glad your antenatal class went well, despite the scary stories of the 'normal' labours lol. Sounds like your bubba was having fun too ;)

How are you feeling today Nat? Have you thought about investing in a pregnancy pillow sometime in the next few weeks? It might make you feel more comfortable in bed. Wow, less than a week until your scan now- bet you can't wait :) Have to say, I think you've had the patience of a saint lasting this long! I'm far too impatient lol.

Still haven't heard anything from Toots :( I know she was having internet problems but I hope it's not TTC that's getting her down. Even if she leaves the board, I want to say goodbye first!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, antenatal sounds fun :thumbup: Can't believe your 30 weeks already! How does it feel being that far along? Is it starting to get uncomfy yet?

Kim, yes, I think once I've had scan I may well look for some kind of pillow. I wasn't as bad last night, still had to get up to pee once and woke with a dead hand again at one point! But didn't end up getting up until 10am again!! Had some mad dream about searching for a toilet in some establishment and finding loads of them but all had doors that wouldn't lock or just had curtains across the cubicles :wacko: They were also all flooded, had ankle deep water around them all! There was also some kind of tour group of people being shown round the toilets and I was just willing them to all get out so I could have a pee :haha: What on earth is that all about??

6 days now until scan :happydance:

Kim, I too am worried that maybe Toots is getting down with TTC. I really hope she checks in again soon and knows that we are all here for her to offer any support she needs x


----------



## Toots3495

Howdy ladies, How's everybody doing? Sorry that I've been away so long. It's been super busy at work for the last few weeks as my bosses wife has been diagnosed with cancer so he's not been there much. I've been left maning the ship! It's such a shame for her as she is such a nice lady and unfortunately they can't operate so she's having v intense chemo and radiotherpy.
Well af arrived bang on time again (surprise surprise!!) even though we had dtd cd6, 8, 10, 12, 14 and 15 but that was obviously a complete waste of time and energy! Oh wants to try for one more cycle even though it's a complete waste of time. I pretty pissed off with the whole thing to be honest so I intend to have a nice hot bath (to hell with the water metre!:haha:) and a glass or two of wine.
Whats been happening with you all? I can't go back and read all that I've missed cos I'll be at it all night!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Toots is back!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin: We've all been really missing you hun :hugs::kiss:

So sorry to hear about your bosses wife, hope she gets on ok with the treatment and gets well soon. Also sorry to hear the :witch: is clearly still not listening to us when we tell her to sod off and leave you alone :growlmad: I can completely understand you are very fed up with it all but please do remember all of the 'It Fell Out' crew are here supporting you. I don't blame you for enjoying a nice bath and some :wine: Are you thinking that you would rather start proceedings for IUI now?

There have been a few events on here certainly. I will let others update you on their situations. As for me, I'm just plodding along waiting for 12 week scan next Tuesday. Have been amazed how few symptoms I've had, just get a bit tired sometimes and have pretty disturbed sleep from having to get up to pee, having achy hips, pins and needles in hands and mad dreams :wacko: Have definitely got a belly on me but have had this from the start and don't think it is yet a proper :baby: bump.

So good to hear from you hun, good to have you back :thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Nat, You must be so excited about your scan:happydance:. Will you be finding out what you're having or are you having a surprise? 
I've read on a web site that the drugs they give for iui can cause ovarian cancer, don't know how true that is but it's a scary thought! I think I'm living with some blind hope that we'll eventually get there on our own but I know I'm just kidding myself really. Got to make a decision one way or the other soon though.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooots!! You're here! We've missed you loads. So nice to have you back :hugs:
Sorry to hear about your boss' wife. I hope things work out for her. I'm also sorry that the bitch of a witch has appeared again :growlmad: It seems so unfair :nope: Do you think you might give it one more try like your OH wants this cycle, before you decide what your next step is? I know you've been trying pretty much everything and it's just a thought, but have you thought about giving Conceive Plus a go?

As for me, everything is going fine. Had a brief but scary trip to the labour ward on Monday with pains and spotting but thankfully, was nothing more than a small infection. Definitely don't want to be going there again for quite some time!

Nat- you have definitely got peeing on the brain :haha: Pregnancy can create some really bizarre dreams from time to time!

Had a lovely day today actually. My old best friend from school (from when we were 9) came up with her husband and we spent the day at the Trafford Centre. Had a really nice catch up although it just went way too fast.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Just realised that I didn't tell you girls about our trip to Mamas and Paps Factory Outlet in Huddersfield on Sunday. We didn't go with the intention of buying anything big, but we ended up buying a pram/pushchair :blush: We'd decided we wanted the Sola which was going to cost just over £400. We spotted it tucked away in the corner of the shop and with the carrycot too, it was £250.20! So, we couldn't pass that chance up and along with a bouncer reduced from £130 to £53, they're living at the in laws until baby is born!

Here they are....
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- you got a great deal on those!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Deafgal :)

How are you doing today?


----------



## deafgal01

I'm ok. I'm still waiting to see what DH's final decision would be. He's got to set up a time to meet this child that I know and get her full background/history before he decides for sure it's a no or if he's gonna change his mind to a yes. I want to foster this deaf child- she needs a place by May 1st. :shrug: I'm supposed to be cleaning out the extra boxes full of junk right now but can't be bothered just yet. I will get to it this weekend. Other than that, I'm gearing up to get sick...

How are you?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, how amazing! I really hope things work out with you for the fostering- keep us updated!

I'm good thanks. Going down to London for the weekend with OH so looking forward to that :)


----------



## deafgal01

That will be a fun trip- I hope I can visit London someday but I have never been out of the country yet. I will def keep y'alls posted on the foster thing. He won't completely make up his mind til sometime next week when we have a chance to let him meet this girl and get all the info on her background/history.


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls, hope you are all ok im doing ok now on cd6 so looking forward to monday for more acupunture and then am off to the states on the 26th so cant wait need the hols to have a break nice relaxing time xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hello ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend?

I've not got anything planned for this weekend but quite like that as have had a busy week and last weekend was busy. Have a fab weekend in London Kim :thumbup:

4 days now until scan :happydance: I can't believe it's now so close :wacko: I hit the 12 week mark on Sunday! (my ticker is 2 days behind my due date as I'm going from midwife due date now - wondering if scan will change date?) Although it has seemed to drag since we got our :bfp:, now I am reaching 12 weeks it has actually gone very quick :thumbup: Just hoping all will be ok on Tuesday as think I will relax A LOT as long as it is :thumbup:

Enjoy the weekend all :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww Nat i bet you cant wait and im sure your dates will be fine they are always a day different here and there i seem to remember. Im not sure if i will get anywhere with this acupunture to be honest especially this month (cycle) as OH is making me go to the states with him which will mean we only get one session in this month im so gutted but there he seems to think we have all the time in the world but i havent i only have til december doc's orders so if we dont then its all his fault.
Sorry about the rant but he has dont my head in about this all day.
Hope you have a good weekend and good luck on your scan day xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hows everybody doing? It's a fantastic day here, the sun is shining and theres not a cloud in the sky. Unfortunately I've not been out to enjoy it as I've been stuck inside doing housework:growlmad:.
Oh was in a bad mood yesterday as utd lost to man city, I'm sure you can appreciate that Kim! I kept telling him it's just a game but I may as well tell the cat!:haha:
I'm cd5 today so might dtd tonight but to be honest I can't face another month of failure. I suppose miracles do happen so we'll see what happens.
Anybody got any nice plans for Easter?


----------



## deafgal01

No plans for Easter yet... :shrug:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Deafgal, how's things going with the fostering? I think that's a great thing to get involved in:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Right now still trying to set up DH to meet this girl - we're gonna observe her in school one day this week (probably wednesday). I need to get my ass busy on cleaning out the boxes but can't be bothered- somehow using too much energy makes me exhausted. :dohh: So gotta hurry up and get the allergies over with!


----------



## Toots3495

Is oh still not totally on board with the idea?
Where abouts are you in america?


----------



## deafgal01

Indiana. he said that right now it's a no (but it's more of a cautious no than definitely put my foot down no). He wants more info for it to become a "yes".


----------



## Toots3495

A maybe is promising. Maybe once you both observe her at school it'll become a definite yes. I'll look forward to hearing how you get on hun.


----------



## deafgal01

True... I hope she melts his heart that he says ok we can foster her. It's not like we'd have her full time anyways- when we foster her, she can start back in the dorm right away (since she needs to work on her social skills with everybody). That means she'd be home with us from Friday afternoon til Monday morning. Summer we'll have her all summer long but will register her for ymca day camps and stuff.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :thumbup:

Kim, hope you and your OH still enjoyed London despite the result! We watched the match on TV and also the 5-0 trouncing that Stoke gave Bolton yesterday. 

Lou, is your OH feeling better now? Didn't realise he was a Man U fan too. Have you decided what to do this month?

Deafgal, hope your OH comes round to the idea of the fostering, that is a lovely thing to do :thumbup: Keep us posted on how it goes.

Ink, enjoy your acupuncture today. Even though you are only able to have one session this month, that may still do a lot of good for you :thumbup: I only had two sessions in total before my :bfp: (the third was at 8dpo when I would have already unknowingly been preg). My acupuncturist said sessions continue working for several weeks so the sessions you have already had will hopefully still be working for you. How long are you going to the States for?

I'm feeling ok. Was very tired all day yesterday, went to bed around 10pm and slept until 10.15am this morning!! :dohh: Did obviously wake up once at 3am to pee and woke up a couple of times with either a dead hand or aching hips :wacko: I can't believe it is my scan tomorrow, I am going to be sooo nervous! I've been thinking over the past couple of days, tomorrow is either going to be the best or worst day of my life so far :wacko: If everything is ok, we are going to be seeing our first child for the first time and that is going to be so amazing :happydance: But if, god forbid, anything is wrong it's going to be the worst thing ever :nope:

x


----------



## windswept

Nat - I totally understand your anxiety about the scan - I felt exactly the same. It was really scary, but so so amazing when it all went well. Can't wait to hear your lovely good news!

We have another scan a week on Thursday (28th), and it's less scary as there is no doubt in my mind that there is a big healthy baby in there. There could, of course, be something wrong, but from the kicks and punches I get (and the constant hiccuping) I know bubba is strong and will put up a good fight!

Latest bump picture below - it is pretty big now and my boobs are bigger than I ever thought they could be (and still no milk through)! 

I have to say, I am not uncomfy yet though, except in bed. And, it doesn't stop me doing anything. It's slowed me down and I get puffed out, which bothers me, but that's all.

We need bump updates from Kim & Nat!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nat0619

Hey Stina :flower:

What a gorgeous pic :thumbup: Is your next scan to check on the cysts as well as :baby:? Have they, or will they on 28th, possibly give you an idea of how big :baby: may be when born? Are you still staying on team :yellow: until little one arrives?

All being well tomorrow at scan, I will take a first 'bump pic' for you and post on here, along with scan pic :thumbup: I have a definite little bump but I don't have a flat tummy anyway so not sure any of it is :baby: yet :shrug: I'm getting impatient to get a proper bump now! :haha:

x


----------



## windswept

Thanks Nat - I kinda like it! Yes, they will check cysts and hopefully be able to tell me if a natural birth is on the cards... I will be staying on team yellow, unless Mr W gives in to me!

I will ask again on our way in to get scan!

I'm not sure if they can tell me the size, but I just read a lady on 3rd tri who is measuring 2-3 weeks further on than she thought... They will be able to say if I am right size for my dates...

So... Are you on Team Yellow all the way? Or will you find out? I am sorry, I am sure I have asked this before!

Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Stina, gorgeous bump :) I can't believe how quick it's coming around for you now! I'm the same as you- only uncomfortable in bed really, but I did a lot of walking over the weekend in London (especially being up and down so many stairs at the tube stations, and having to stand on a lot of the trains- charming Londoners!) so my sciatica is playing me up a lot at the moment. By the way, it's reassuring to hear that it's not just me whose milk hasn't come in yet- I thought it should be happening by now, but I think I've just read too many posts about leaky boobs ;)

Nat- it's nearly scan day! There is nothing on earth like seeing your bubba on screen for the first time. I guarantee you and your OH will be bawling your eyes out! I'm sure everything will be fine. I'll be so excited to see your scan photo and bump pic :)

Lou- have you decided any more about how you're feeling about the whole TTC and IUI thing this month? As for United, I don't think any of us reds would be able to be consoled after that stupid game on Sunday. To be honest, I didn't enjoy anything around the game at all. There was trouble as soon as we set foot out of the tube station at Wembley. Bottles and cans were flying everywhere, saw a group of City fans fighting amongst themselves...it was awful. We're so used to never seeing any trouble at Old Trafford that it was a bit of a shock to the system.

Apart from that, we had a lovely weekend. On Friday, we went on the London Eye and had a walk along the river, past Big Ben, Houses of Parliament etc before going onto Hyde Park. Before and after the match on Saturday, we met up with friends who live in London and went to Camden with them and had a meal and drinks (non alcoholic for me!) which was lovely. On Sunday before we went home, we went to Covent Garden and sat outside having brunch, watching all of the street entertainers. We then went onto Regent Street so I could buy a souvenir for baby from Hamley's (seeing as he had come along too!) and finished off with a little shopping on Carnaby Street. Would have been a perfect weekend if it wasn't for the football!

Will try and put some pics on later, including the latest bump one! Oh, and we've booked a 4D scan for just over 2 weeks' time- SO excited! :)


----------



## deafgal01

Looks like DH will observe the girl in school Wednesday so will definitely let y'alls know if he decides to change his answer or if it's a definite no.


----------



## Nat0619

Well ladies, unfortunately my scan anxieties turned out to be appropriate :cry: I've lost the baby :nope: There was a sac measuring something like 30mm but only a little blob inside measuring around 5mm, so they estimate the baby died around 5-6 weeks. 

So my body has hung onto this for 6 weeks already :growlmad: I just cannot understand how the body can do this and just wish it would lose it now, I don't want it inside me anymore :nope:.

We are both very upset and have both had a good cry. Families and friends that knew have been informed and are all being very good and supportive. Lady at hospital said they can give me up to 2 weeks if I would rather see if my body loses it naturally in that time (they said this quite often happens once a lady knows it is not there anymore). Otherwise I can take a tablet and then have pessaries 48 hours later to induce a miscarriage or have a D&C.

I am thinking I may give my body this week to see if I start bleeding. If not, I won't leave it the two weeks, will get it sorted next week.

Sorry to have to bring bad news girls x


----------



## Toots3495

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Nat I'm so very sorry to hear your awful news. Life is so unfair and I'm totally gutted for you. I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling at this time. My thoughts are with you and your other half Hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## windswept

Oh my goodness - Nat I can't quite believe it. You poor soul - I know nothing that any of us say will make this any better, but I hope it helps that we are all thinking of you and that we wish you all the best in dealing with this. Will you take some time off work or try to muddle on? 

So upset to hear this - can't begin to think how you feel.

Lots of love, Cx


----------



## mamadonna

omg nat i am so sorry hun,i am totally devistated for you hun.i cant believe this has happened for u,sending massive hugs ur way:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Nat :hugs: that sucks! Will you be asking them to do a test to see if they could figure out why it happened?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh no Nat, I can't believe it. Was only just nipping on here quickly on my phone to see how it went. I never expected to see this news. I am absolutely heartbroken for you, love. I wish I could say or do something to fix it for you more than anything. If you need to talk at all, we're all here for you. Mail me or pm me if you need to.

Sending you support and love xx


----------



## donna79

Nat :hugs: xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nat im so so sorry to hear your news hun thats really heartbreaking to hear and hope that it all goes the right way for you, my heart goes out to you both hun :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi girls

Thank you so much for all your support :hugs::hugs::hugs:. 

OH and I are coming to terms now with what has happened and are pretty positive for the future now :thumbup:. I am trying to look at the positives to this now which are that I have conceived and that my body obviously happily holds onto a pregnancy! The sonographer confirmed that I definitely was pregnant, it just didn't continue to develop :cry:. The pregnancy tissue must still be producing the pregnancy hormone which is why my body is still acting like it is pregnant and not rejecting it. It is still showing no signs of miscarrying naturally :nope:

The funny thing is that, since I've known I'm not pregnant anymore, I haven't had to get up at night to pee and my bloating seems to have gone down a bit :shrug: I am still getting some slight boob tenderness on and off though so there is obviously still some hormone.

I have arranged to go into hospital on Tuesday to take the first tablet of the treatment (by mouth) and will then be back in either Wednesday or Thursday to have the internal pessary (yuk!) to bring on the miscarriage. Pretty scared and wish I didn't have to go through it but it needs to come out now! The best thing would be for my body to realise itself over this weekend and start things naturally but I'm not holding my breath on that :nope:

OH and I have had an awful lot of support from family and friends, everyone has been fantastic. OH's boss let him take yesterday off and he says all his pals at work have been brilliant. The most popular message we keep getting is "don't give up!" And we won't. We plan to try again immediately, we think this is best as the word is that fertility can be higher immediately following a loss and also think we need to get straight back into it (oo-er :blush:) before we worry too much and put ourselves off! I am a lot more confident of conceiving now as my instinct tells me that now my body has done it once it will do it easier next time (plus I will go back to acupuncture too :thumbup:) Obviously there is going to be worry of this happening again but there is no doubt I will get an early scan next time. Since telling people too, it is amazing how many people this has happened to that we know :wacko: And all of them have gone on to have a healthy pregnancy afterwards and now have children :thumbup: It seems it is most common in a first pregnancy. The sonographer told us how often he sees it too, said he sees it most days!

Anyway, that's me at the mo. How is everyone else? Any plans for Easter?

Lou, have you decided on your plan? I am going to say to you too what everyone is saying to me - DON'T GIVE UP!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- you are a inspiration... You're strong for wanting to keep going- not give up, try again... I'd be crushed and not wanting to try again for fear of losing another but you're right- it's more common than I realize and many have gone on to have successful pregnancies with the other kids after the first. :hugs: My thoughts will be with you this weekend as you come to terms with this loss of a sweet angel and preparing for miscarrying this :baby:. I'm rooting for you and your DH! :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

aww Honey good on you both, best is to look forward. I truly know how you feel at the moment hun i had a miscarriage at 5 and half months years ago and all i wanted was it gone too but i was too far gone for the pessary or pill so i had to have my little boy !. But got back into trying straight after my first proper period and i fell pregnant reallly quickly and ended up with a beautiful girl who is now 19 this year and off to Uni and within 8 months of her birth i was pregnant with my 2nd daugher who is a very healthy 17 year old at college so Dont ever Give Up hun it will happen sooner than you think and i wish you both all the best.
As for easter we are off to Conneticut for 6 days and cant wait, my acupuncturist on monday says that i dont need anymore this cycle as she is sure that witht he agnus castus we will be fine and she recons that witht he holiday that we could well find out that we are pregnant when we come home but im not holding my breath.
Good Luck Hun our thoughts are with you xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Ink, I never knew you had gone through that, that must have been so awful for you :hugs:

I hope you have a fabulous holiday and pray that you do indeed come back preggo :thumbup:

x


----------



## windswept

Good luck Ink - I think the chances will be high for you this month with all you have done and with the holiday element (relaxing, therefore good for conception)...

... Nat - you are a strong woman and I have a lot of admiration for you. Keep at it - there, I'm saying it too!

Well, I have just in the last 24 hours become extremely uncomfy - sore lower back, lots of Braxton Hicks contractions and baby seems to be sitting on a nerve... Hoping this isn't going to stay for the rest of my term, as I now can't bend down or walk dogs far. I had been so lucky until now, and it hadn't stopped me doing a thing! 

No big plans for easter - Mr W and I going on a roadtrip tomorrow to deliver some ducks to their new home... Planting up some of the veggies I have been growing from seed for the plot on Saturday and a nice walk with my girls (doggies) on Sunday... If I can! Monday is my day to myself! Have a fab weekend ladies - hope you get weather like us!

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Inkd, will be hoping this is your time. Have a wonderful holiday- I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Nat- I think you're absolutely amazing. You can be so proud of the way you and OH are coping with this. I think you have totally the right attitude about things and as you say, it's very common for women to catch quickly after a loss. Let's hope this is the case for you and you get the successful pregnancy you deserve.
On the subject of how common losses are in a first pregnancy, my friend (who is now pregnant) lost her first, but carried on to have 3 healthy and beautiful children with no problems. As you said, knowing that you can get pregnant is a big hurdle that you've overcome.

Sounds like you've got a nice weekend planned Stina :) Glad to hear you won't be pushing yourself too hard, especially if you've been struggling for the past couple of days. Hopefully a relaxing weekend will help you feel a bit more mobile next week!

Things are all fine here. OH and I going down to my mum's this weekend but he's only staying until Monday- I'll be staying down until Friday. This will probably be the last chance I get to go down south and see my family before baby arrives so that's why I'm staying down a little longer. My air con in my car has decided that now would be a good time to pack in though so in 26c heat yesterday, it felt quite like I was in an oven! Hoping it cools down just a touch for the 5 hour drive down south!


----------



## mamadonna

morning hun,enjoy ur week away!!

ur aircon mite just need the fluid topped up,i dont kno much about it but when ours went off dh went to halfords to get the fluid


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope you're all having a nice day:thumbup:
Nat, i'm glad to hear you've got a positive outlook Hun. I've been worried about you! I think you're attitude is great and although it's been a horrible and extremely upsetting time you do have to pick yourself up and dust yourself down. Get back on that horse! I have also heard that you are very fertile after mmc so hopefully you won't have to wait very long to get the pregnancy that you very much deserve Hun. Don't give up!!
Ink, have a fantasic holiday Hun. Let's hope you come back up the duff!
Stina, you're such a busy bee! Hope the ducks like their new home:thumbup:
Kim, have a nice time visiting family and I hope it wasn't to hot in the car!
Donna, what's new with you?
Mama, how are feeling?
Deafgal, how did it go on Wednesday? Has oh agreed to foster?

I've got a stinking cold and feel like crap! Oh is away in Cornwall golfing today and I've done bugger all. My head feels like it's going to explode and I'm feeling very sorry for myself. Isn't it typical to get ill on a break from work! The caravan park that I do cleaning at is open now so I've got to go caravan cleaning every Saturday now, it's no fun but the extra cash helps.
Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi toots sorry u have a cold,i'm snifferling like made but i think its hayfever

i'm doing good,i'm ready to start trying again next cycle


----------



## deafgal01

Wednesday DH said ok, yes. I asked if he was sure. He said no. That bothered me so Thursday (yesterday) I asked him what he wasn't sure about? If he thought we were the only ones interested in fostering the girl or what? I filled him in on more info too. He changed his answer to he would rather the girl stays with a family with 4 kids than with us. We are still attending the training tomorrow (for foster license) so we will see where we go from there- obviously one thing we really need to discuss is what's in the best interest of this girl, what does she need the most right now? One on one attention in our home or does she need to be in a home where she'd have the social skills required? She's language delayed (like most/all deaf kids). So that's one thing we will have to work on this summer- her communication skills, answering questions, etc. that sorta thing. I'm not worried about social part if she comes to live with us because I will make sure she goes to ymca day camp with other deaf kids or call up some of the local deaf kids (I know some in the area).

How's everyone doing? I'm having a nice relaxing Friday. Toots- hope you feel better from your cold. I just got over my bad sinus allergies recently and thank goodness that was just in time too cuz not long after that I started my ovulation... :yipee:


----------



## inkdchick

girls thank you so much for encouraging words especially from yourself Nat you have so much to go through but i can assure you that you will come out the other side and you WILL fall pregnant you have to stay strong and believe it .
Well im cd14 today and ov was probably between cd10 and 13 so we know we have covered it by doing the deed every other day ( was told not to do every day over ov as the sperm every day are too immature to develop properly as have no time to mature), so we will see am not allowed to have :sex: now til we find out as the m/c rate is higher in women over 40 ( and lucky me im 44), who have sex in the 2ww so got to wait now and everytime i see him naked it does me no good ladies !!!, i do have italian stallion :bodyb: and i mean he is a stallion so you can see my dilemma :wacko: :shy:
But even so , so looking forward to going away


----------



## mamadonna

lol i feell for you ink,but it will be all worth it,u'll have to ask him not to get dressed/undressed in front of you in the tww


----------



## inkdchick

Toots i know what you mean about cleaning the caravans being no fun, but the money do come in handy , i used to clean caravans at Caister caravan park near Great Yarmouth i enjoyed doing the private ones more as its more money but the people i worked with were great but like you say shame about the job especially when a group of youngsters have had one for a week .
Hope you feel better soon , have a good weekend. xx


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> lol i feell for you ink,but it will be all worth it,u'll have to ask him not to get dressed/undressed in front of you in the tww

LOL but i get the urge to watch i just cant help it, he does have a nice bod tho you cant blame me i just have to pay the price when i cant have and suffer but the eyes have certainly enjoyed it xx


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

well come on you im sure are the same


----------



## mamadonna

definately i can totally sympathize with you,right i'm off all the bikers in the area get together today to collect eggs for childrens hospitals etc,its a great day hundreds of bikes then some great rock bands on later bouncy castles face painting and what not


----------



## inkdchick

sounds just up my street i love things like that gives us bikers a good name and a better outlook with the general public , have a fantastic day hun xx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ink its great,i'll try and get some pics x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well how warm is it at the moment? Weather is glorious here today :thumbup:

Lou, sorry you are feeling rubbish at the mo. It is just typical like you say that you get ill when you are off work, always happens! Hope you feel better soon.

Mama, glad to hear you are planning on trying again next cycle, that is fab news. You have been through a lot. Are you completely healed now after your op?

Hope everyone else is having a good easter weekend.

My body still isn't playing ball on realising it's not pregnant anymore :nope: I can't believe how quiet it is and how long it is holding onto this :shrug: I actually do think that the pregnancy hormone suits me as I have felt very well in general since getting my :bfp: and still do, even though I now know there is no :baby: there anymore. OH and I :sex: this morning (I actually hoped this may start things off but nothing!) So I am resigned to the fact I am going to have to go into hospital to get things moving :cry: I am booked to go in at 9.30am Tuesday morning to get the oral tablet, my mom has said she will come with me for that. They will then confirm whether I need to go back in Wednesday or Thursday and stay in for the day whilst I have the pessary part of the treatment, which hopefully will make everything come away. OH is coming with me that day. I think the lady said I will get another scan on Tuesday before having the tablet so not sure if that is just a 'double-check' thing. The one thing that did surprise me is that only one guy looked at my scan on Tuesday and he never got anyone else in for a second opinion. It has made me wonder a bit, with how long my body is holding on, whether there could have been some mistake - but OH and I saw the screen and it was clearly blank, just a sac and a tiny blob :cry: OH's mum said "it wasn't twins was it and you've only lost one and the other healthy one is hiding behind it?" I very much doubt this though! OH was a twin, his mum miscarried the other one - I never knew this until she told me when we announced my pregnancy.

Enjoy the rest of the easter weekend anyway ladies x


----------



## mamadonna

aw hun its so hard going thru this i was kinda holding on to the thought of twins as that happened to my cousin,u kno we are all here for you shud you need to talk:hugs:

i'm fine now nurse says it could take 28 days for stitches to come out ready to start again


----------



## inkdchick

i was thinking the same thing my friend has just gone through the same thing was told that it had died but she was still showing + on tests and when she went in for a double check scan they found two little ones hiding behind the one that had past, her body was obsorbing the one that had past and now she is 17 weeks with twins ( she is 45! ), if all has gone then you will be able to get back to trying as soon as possible knowing that your body can do this and pregnancy suits you too but dont be suprised if you have sickness or something with the next one hun good luck for your appointments , in case i cant get back on here before i go away i will be thinking of you xx


----------



## deafgal01

Happy Easter everyone! My heart goes out to Nat- I hope there is one hiding behind the one your body is absorbing. I hope everyone's doing ok. I think I ovulated yesterday so a few more bd today and tomorrow then I wait to see if it is a success.


----------



## inkdchick

not sure if its anything this early 5dpo but i had really itchy nipples and they were both leaking but we'll see, o and forgot to mention that after eating dinner last night i felt really sick and couldnt walk into the kitchen after, had to run and get chewing gum and a glass of water to try and settle my stomach , thats a first but i was really hungry before i ate - weird, anyway i think its all too early to tell if its good or not unless its Twins !!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeekk !!! that would be great after trying for so long one shot get the lot! fantastic but we'll see 
Have a good week girls xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone has had a good easter weekend. We've done a fair few family things which has been nice. Out again later for a meal with all of OH's family and my mom and dad are coming too, so they are going to meet everyone which will be nice. Just a shame OH and I can't make the announcement we were planning to make to everyone today :cry: Everyone now knows what has happened though and is being really nice.

My body is still showing absolutely no signs of rejecting this pregnancy :nope: I am amazed by this and will most definitely be requesting another scan tomorrow before I take any tablet, just to make sure. I will ask whoever scans me to have a really good look around, even internally if needs be, just to make sure there is nothing hiding! I don't think there is but how terrible would it be if there was and I induced a miscarriage :nope: I have become buddies with a girl on the miscarriage forum this weekend called Kate who is exactly the same as me, just had her 12 week scan last week and discovered only a sac and no baby :cry: She had been trying for 3 1/2 years to get pregnant and had to take clomid too :nope: She knows of someone who had this happen, had a second scan that still showed nothing but then they did an internal scan and found the :baby:!! Turns out she had a twisted womb or something and an abdominal scan didn't detect the baby!!

I will keep you all updated girls and thank you so much for all your support :hugs: I am not looking forward to this week at all and just want all this over with now so we can try again.

Ink, have a fabulous holiday, just relax and enjoy it :coffee: Praying that you come back with an announcement for us :thumbup:

x


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: nat i kno how ur feeling its awful,i just wanted to go to sleep and wake up when its all over,i'm really hope you get some good news when u have ur scan,we are all here for you hun:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

i will try my best hun if you promise me that you take time to adjust to whatever happens this week , its important to really think and come to terms with it and then you can move forward. Love to you both and we will be thinking of you both this week. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm away at the moment staying with mum & haven't got Internet access, but needed to pop on here quickly on my phone to say that I'm thinking of you today Nat. I hope that even if it might only be a small chance, that you might get some good news from a second scan.
No matter what happens today, we're all here for you Nat xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nat just wanted to let you know that inbetween all my packing for tomorrow i am thinking non stop about you today and am packing with all my fingers crossed for you xxxx lots of love and best wishes xxx


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Nat - thinking of you lots just now and hope all goes well for you. Whatever happens, you know we are here for you and you are in our thoughts. I can't imagine how you are feeling, and have heaps of admiration for you as you seem so strong. 

Keep us posted.

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies and thank you all so much for all your support :hugs:

Been to hospital today, had second scan which just confirmed that there is only a 3mm embryo there with a sac, so :baby: stopped developing very early :cry: I just knew I didn't feel pregnant enough and didn't expect anything other than confirmation of this at the second scan today. But I had to have a second check just to make sure.

I have taken the first tablet today, which they said may start things or may not, and am going back in tomorrow for 11.30am for the pessary treatment. Bit nervous but resigned to my fate now and just hoping that my body expels everything quickly and I can start to heal physically and emotionally. OH will be with me all day tomorrow and my mommy has been with me all day today.

Whilst at the hospital, when I went for a wee after the scan, I passed a blob of jelly-like mucus which was stained brown. I have over the past couple of days passed a few very small blobs of this and am wondering if my body is actually very slowly starting things anyway now. Wondering if this is maybe the plug of mucus from the cervix coming away :shrug: Have been having some slight little twinges over the past few days but they are very mild, some around ovary areas and some very low down, so something may well be happening. No red spotting yet though.

Will update when I can after tomorrow's events. Hoping to not have to stay in overnight or anything but I will be taking an overnight bag in case.

Hope everyone else is ok. Kim, hope you're having a fab time with your mum. Stina, hope you've had a good weekend. Ink, have a fabulous holiday :thumbup: OH has picked up some holiday brochures today to bring to hospital tomorrow, we are going to plan a break somewhere some time soon :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, I'm so sorry I wasn't able to get on here to wish you luck but I have been thinking of you hun:hugs:. It's truly awful what you are having to go through at the moment. I'm glad that you've got lots of people around you at the moment to look after you. Maybe a break away with oh will do you both good, at least in some small way it will give you something else to focus on.
Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## mamadonna

i have been thinking about u hun,sending big hugs ur way,hopefully ur body will start things soon for u hun,:hugs:


----------



## windswept

Any update, Nat?

I am officially off work now - had my last day today!!! Had a lovely lunch with the ladies and they spoilt me rotten! Then it was my scan this afternoon, and it didn't go quite as I had expected - I thought my bump size meant huge baby and I am certain that the baby has been lying head down... But instead they tell me it is measuring small and they are worried enough to do fortnightly scans. Also, it is breech, so they need to monitor that too... They couldn't see the cysts, so are no clearer on how they will be affected by labour.

Anyway, heading off to see my family for a fortnight from tomorrow, so should be busy packing and stuff...

Hope everyone is well?

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower: Hope everyone is ok.

I am feeling fine now but Wednesday was pretty rough going and not a nice thing to go through at all. I went in at 11.30am, had the first lot of pessaries inserted at 12.15pm (this was nothing, didn't hurt at all). But I ended up having to have the maximum 5 doses of the treatment so had further doses by mouth at 3.15pm, 6.15pm, 9.15pm and 12.15am. 

After the pessaries, I had to stay lying down for an hour to allow them to dissolve and start working. I started with period-like pain within about 25 minutes of having them put in and was bleeding by around 2pm. The next few hours, between 2-5pm or so, were the worst. The pains were constant and quite strong, not excruciating pain but just very wearing and were getting me down, so I did end up having some painkillers (cocodemol or something) around 4pm. I also had two episodes of horrid diarhhoea and was then also sick not long after having the painkillers (I think being sick may well have been a reaction to the painkillers :shrug:) Pains then eased a lot by the evening. Then at 10.30pm, I went to the loo (had to wee in cardboard pans every time) and passed the entire pregnancy sac!! There was no pain with this and very little bleeding but the size of the sac amazed me - it was about 3 inches long by 2 inches and quite thick too. Kidney shaped and fleshy coloured. It is clear that this had kept on growing and was probably the size of a 12-13 week pregnancy, it is just that the :baby: stopped growing very early :cry:. I couldn't see the baby at all as the sac wasn't really transparent, plus embryo would have been very tiny. I immediately felt tons better after passing this physically and also it was huge relief psychologically, as it was obvious what it was and that my body had definitely expelled the majority of what it needed to. They later confirmed it was the entire gestational sac but still gave me the 12.15am meds as they were not sure I had passed all the placental tissue. Consequently I did have to stay overnight and I did notice that I passed some clots of tissue through the night, which I am hoping was the placenta coming away, but they are still not sure if I have passed everything. However, they let me home around 11.30am yesterday morning as I felt ok, bleeding was (and still is) just like a period and I now have hardly any pain, just odd little twinges every now and again.

So it is now just a case of seeing how I go - I am to contact them if my bleeding gets heavy, if I pass any large clots or if I get any bad pain. I am hoping that my body has passed all the pregnancy tissue and that my bleeding will now just be like a period that gradually eases off. I have a follow-up scan booked on Monday 9th May to check my womb is empty.

I am feeling ok girls, just feel like I'm on a period now. I have been surprised so far at how little bleeding I have had, this has never been heavy, just like a period so far. Just hoping all has come out and it will just gradually ease off now. Emotionally too I feel fine. Obviously sad how this turned out and that we have lost our :baby:, but seeing the sac proved I was indeed pregnant and I was amazed at what my body had created, even though it didn't turn out as we'd hoped. To me this has proved that my body can do it and gives me hope that it will do so again, hopefully next time we will be successful :thumbup: So we are both feeling very positive and intend to try again as soon as possible :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok. Stina, sorry to hear your scan wasn't as you'd hoped but please try not to worry. I am sure :baby: is still strong enough even if a little small and may well turn around to be head down yet.

Thanks for all your support ladies and speak again soon :hugs: xx


----------



## mamadonna

aw hun,my heart goes out to u its not a nice thing to go thru at all,but its over now and u and oh can look to the future,i'm pleased ur feeling ok:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

You are amazing nat. Your attitude is so positive and I'm so very impressed. I think what you've gone through is just awful yet you can still feel positive. I really hope that as soon as your body is ready you get your bfp, you so very much deserve it Hun :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Girls from the US, just popped on to see how Nat was and im so pleased to know you are ok - Nat you are an amazing lady and hope that you get on ok in the next few days too.
Well, the weather here ws wet for two days but as from today we should have good weather til tues when we leave. Love to all the it fell out girls and i am not testing til i get home sorry but there is just no privacy at my SIL's so am waiting but just to let you all know i have had a metallic taste for 4 days and bleeding gums for 4 days and getting up in the night for a pee ( so annoying and tiring), for 4 days so fingers crossed but have had really strong period type cramping on and off for a week.
Speak to you all when i get back to our time xxx its 2.30pm here !


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed ink


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- :hugs: Wow- you're an inspiration. That's a very positive outlook to that experience even though it's sad that the baby stopped growing.


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- bet you're pregnant... Those are good symptoms. No worries- Understandable about no privacy at SIL's home.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat, you truly are an amazing woman. To go through what you have with such strength and courage, well, inspiration doesn't even half cover it. I hope that you've been able to physically and mentally heal bit by bit over the last few days. Like you said, it's a major thing that you became pregnant in itself. Let's hope that it happens soon for you now and that you have a smooth and trouble free time. You deserve it.

Stina- I hope that it works out ok for you. I think it just means that your bubba will be a delicate little flower ;) It's good that they're keeping a close eye on things for you though. Keep us posted!

Inkd, that all sounds very promising. Enjoy the rest of your trip and fingers crossed, you'll come back with some good news :)

How is everyone else? Toots? Deafgal? Good weekend?

Things are all fine here. Had a lovely time with my mum and sisters- they were all fussing around me as you can imagine. They all got to feel him kicking which they were all chuffed with :) He was very active the whole time I was down there but when I got home, he was very quiet. I was a bit worried so got the doppler out for the first time in weeks. He was fine, so I'm not sure if he's been having a growth spurt or if he was just tired out from the week! I've got a midwife appointment again tomorrow so I'm assuming she'll measure fundal height etc. 4D scan is on Thursday evening so looking forward to seeing our little guy again.


----------



## deafgal01

I had great weekend- too busy though so I was exhausted last night at work. :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone? Did everyone have a good long weekend and did we all watch the royal wedding?

I've lost track of where most of us ladies are on progress etc? Obviously know that Stina and Kim are counting down the days to :baby:'s arriving :thumbup: And that Ink has some promising symptoms and will hopefully test soon? :shrug: Lou, where are you in your cycle and how is it going? and Deafgal? And Mamadonna, are you trying again now or still waiting for a bit?

As for me, I feel like I am recovering quite well now. Bleeding from a miscarriage is strange though - very stop/start! :wacko: I bled like a period Thursday/Friday but then from Saturday it has all but stopped for most of the time (just spotting and pretty much only when I wipe) except for Saturday evening and last night, where it seemed to start up again with proper red bleeding and a few accompanying pains. But both of these instances have only lasted the evenings and then slowed right down again overnight (hardly had anything all day today again). Just hoping I don't have too many more of these 'spurts' now and it eases off and my scan on Monday shows all has gone :thumbup: I am still getting occasional cramps, particularly it seems lately when I wee! :shrug: They only last seconds though and aren't very often now, so hoping they are just everything getting back into place and contracting down etc. 

I've been back into work today and the girls there who know have been really nice. My boss came to see me first thing this morning to check I was ok to be back at work and said to just let her know if I felt unwell or felt unable to work. I guess this has tipped them off at least now that I may well start a family and need maternity leave one day (god willing this does happen for us some time soon [-o&lt;). I was quite nervous about announcing a pregnancy to them as I've only been there since November.

Hope you are all ok anyway girls. Ink, hope you've had a fabulous holiday x


----------



## deafgal01

Currently on 9 dpo- got a temp rise today (but think it's higher than normal because I slept with a sweatshirt/hoodie which I almost never do but did this morning cuz I was cold. If you're curious- the link to the chart is in my ff ticker. Been nausea past few days and tired too.

I'm relieved you're coping/dealing with the whole mc. It really sucks when it happens though.

I had a nice busy weekend and I did watch most of the wedding- missed the ring, kiss, and carriage. :dohh: I went to breakfast when that happened. :shrug: Oh well. I can find the clips online somewhere if I look hard enough.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sounds like you're coping really well Nat. Just keep an eye on the bleeding and make sure it doesn't go on too long or get too heavy. How did it feel being back at work? I'm glad to hear that you've got so many supportive people around you :)

Midwife appointment went well today. The fundal height is 28cm which is exactly as it should be for 28 weeks. My blood pressure was fine and sample was clear. She managed to find bubba's heartbeat straight away this time (as opposed to the 20 mins it took last time when she scared the hell out of me!) and said it sounded good. I told her that I was having some low down cramping feelings lately and she told me that I may be dehydrated so I've stocked up on cranberry juice to make sure I keep UTIs away, and I'm on orders to drink more.
Just focusing on Thursday evening now to see bubba again.


----------



## mamadonna

hi nat well done hun you sound like ur coping well,i felt better going back to work sooner than the doc said,it helped me think about something else.

we are just gonna go for it,i'm scared as hell that it will happen again but if i dont try i will never kno,i have no idea where i am in my cycle,my ticker is wrong,i'm hoping af shows soon so i can start again


----------



## windswept

Morning ladies!

Good to hear so many positive vibes on here - despite the obvious heartache you must be feeling, Nat.

I sympathise on the lots of movements then few movements, Kim - I have had concerns about that too, but have my doppler to reassure me. Going through a very active time, and as baby is wrong way up the kicks are coming up over its head and you can see the bumps just under my boobs. 

I am with my family just now - doing a bit of a tour of Scotland catching up with everyone - it's great! My Dad and brother had good big kicks last night, but my Mum and Granny missed out. I am feeling great just now - no discomfort (although funny twinges and full bladder issues), energy levels good (despite not sleeping at all, except from 11 pm until 1.30 am, its the same every night) and don't feel too big or hot.

I have been shopping for wee bits and pieces too, just a few items to get, then we are sorted... It's all very real now. When I get home I have some serious nest building to do - bought loads of fabric for curtains and drapes, etc. I am so glad I took a long maternity leave before bubba arrives.

Next scan on 13th - so we'll hear if baby is growing and if it has moved round (which I kniow it hasn't as the movements haven't changed). Going by the amount of movements I wonder if its trying to turn just now!

Anyway, keeping tabs on y'all and wishing you all the best for all your wishes to come true!

Cx


----------



## Toots3495

:hi: hi girls, hope you are all keeping well. Where's the sun gone?!!
Af is due on Saturday and I've already started spotting so I'm out yet again. This was actually our 24th month of actively ttc and to say I'm fed up is putting it mildly. I'm continuously moody at the moment and its starting to cause tension between oh and I so all in all things are pretty shit at the moment. Sorry to come on here moaning!


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so sorry u are going thru this toots:hugs:

i dont wanna build hopes up but could it be ib?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

No work for me today (I don't work Wednesdays) so just chilling and may go out in garden for a bit to put some plants in that we bought at weekend :thumbup: I'm feeling fine at mo, just very light spotting all day yesterday and today so far and hardly having any twinges now. Although I'm not complacent and wouldn't be surprised if I get a bit more bleeding yet. I took a HPT this morning and it is still faintly positive so still some hormone lingering but this is apparently usual, it can take some time to drop to zero. It was very faint so may take another in a few days just to see if it turns negative. Scan on Monday will confirm everything though and I'll have the opportunity then to ask them any questions I may have.

Stina and Kim, good to hear your bubba's are doing well :thumbup: Stina, hope your little one decides to do a somersault and get into position for entering the world.

Lou, I'm so sorry to hear you have started spotting again and are feeling down. I completely understand, it must be so frustrating for both of you, I am sure your OH is feeling it too. Have you discussed any more about starting IUI?

x


----------



## inkdchick

well girls just before we boarded the plane i got the witch !!!!!.
two hours into flight i then started to feel very ill, lightheaded almost past out !, was vomiting !!! and had the headache from hell as well as severe period cramps so if there was anything its now definately gone again !! Never mind that was yesterday at well we boarded at 9.50pm US time so that was 3.50 your time , im stil all over the place and still not feeling right yet but hoping this period doesnt last long so i can get back to it and have some baby making fun LOL. It would have been nice to have come back to a BFP but it wasnt meant to be, we have the f.s. on the 11th o joy wonder if he will say the same as all the rest anyway gonna keep on witht he acupunture and agnus castus and fresh royal jelly and see what happen next cycle .
Have a good day tomorrow girls i will be sleeping most of it LOL.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Inkd, I'm sorry that the witch got you :( Think we were all hoping that this would be your month. Make sure you get lots of rest today.

Lou- I'm sorry to hear that you're so down at the moment. As Nat has said, have you and OH talked about the IUI option any more recently? Life can be so cruel sometimes.

Nat- how are you feeling at the moment? Any more spotting? I'm sure you just wish Monday would come around now.

Stina- glad to hear you're enjoying time with your family :) It'll be all systems go when you get home!

Everything is fine here. 4D scan time tonight :) Really can't wait- just hoping we get some good pics.


----------



## inkdchick

thank you waiting, im feeling a lot better than i did when we were flying home but still not 100% so just put some washing on as there is loads of it as usual when youve been away and im now sitting with my feet up doing some catching up on here.
Glad you are ok and i really hope that you get some fantastic pics tonight - how exciting 4d wow things have moved on since the 90's cant wait to see if we get that far along ! xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, How's everybody today?
I'm sorry af got you ink:hugs:.


----------



## mamadonna

hi toots has the spotting come to anything?

sorry af got you ink :hugs:

cant wait to see the scan pics waiting


----------



## donna79

Afternoon Ladies how we all doing ?


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok,howa things with you?


----------



## donna79

Not bad - busy decorating and looking at new clothes for our holiday in August. Not much else really, well except work (Boo!!!!!)


----------



## Toots3495

Hey mama, the spotting is getting progressively heavier so af will definitely arrive again unfortunately. Are you able to start trying again yet?
Hi Donna, how's things? Been up to much Hun?


----------



## donna79

Decorating and work not much else. 
To be fair don' t really want to think of much else until after my holidays in August.
Sorry to hear you are having a rough ride at the moment x x


----------



## mamadonna

i've heard mixed things about starting again some say wait 3 months some say wait at least 1 af,i'm just gonna see how things go it took me months to fall pg the last time so i very much doubt it will happen straight away,so sorry af is gonna get u again,i'm sure it will happen for us all soon[-o&lt;

i need to start decorating too donna, i have the stuff i need its just getting motivated to do it lol


----------



## Toots3495

Donna if you've finished your decorating then you're welcome to come and have a go at mine!! I keep starting things and not finishing:dohh:. Where are you off to in august?
Mama I hope it happens for us all soon. There have certainly been some rough times on here and I think the luck needs to change!


----------



## donna79

It's a suprise DH has arranged it all, after the shitty end to last year he decided to sort it all. 
All i know is that it's hot and sunny and the sea is warm !! 
Then it's the rollercoaster ride of IVF (starts 1st Sept) what joy !!!!


----------



## Toots3495

That'll be a lovely treat Donna. You do deserve it cos you had an awful time. 
Is that the actual date that the ivf process gets started? What is the first step? I'm still up in the air about iui but it's looking less and less likely that I'm going to conceive naturally:shrug:. I think oh and I need to have a proper chat about what to do but everytime I try he just says it's up to me:dohh:


----------



## donna79

I have another appointment on the 5th August for my medication schedule (3 weeks of daily injections unless they decide otherwise !!) then hopefully egg retreival on the 1st with transfer 3 or 5 days after.
Complicated stuff.
We have gone private to manchester CARE (because we already have DD) all I needed was my GP to refer me and then they sent appointment letter and huge info pack.
You really need to sit him down and ask him what he wants to do because there is a hell of a lot of stuff involved and it's got to be a joint decision as they ask all sorts of questions.


----------



## deafgal01

ok here... resisting temptation to test.... Only 11 dpo and might not have af for another 5 to 6 days. Only have one FRER test left. Hmmm, wait or test... Logic part of me says wait at least another week- that way the bfp will be darker lines... Part of me want to know now if I have a chance at a bfp. :dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

3 weeks of daily injections!!! Blimey Donna you'll be like a pin cushion! I bet it's nerve racking as well as exciting to be going through ivf. With any luck you'll be successful on your first go hun:thumbup:. How have you found everything so far?
I think my oh does want me to go for iui but is reluctant to push me as I'm still undecided. I think it's a big step and i don't want to rush into it. I'll definitely sit him down for a chat.
Hey deafgal, have you had much in the way of symptoms?


----------



## deafgal01

Other than the usual symptoms I always get every cycle during the 2ww no... I can explain away everything.

nausea
fatigue
cramps
occasional runny nose (blame this one on sinus allergies)

New symptom I've never had before- cold when I get ready to sleep (so sleep with hoodie now)- might be due to cooler temps this week and heat turned off at home (but last night first time ever at work I was cold all night long and they have heat on plus I closed the windows)... :shrug:

I've been temping too- access to ff chart is in my ticker...


----------



## donna79

Strange but I'm not excited at all, just another hurdle to jump really. 
Not pinning any hopes on this at all but will kick myself if I don't try at least once and let's be honest there's no embarrassing moments as the whole gynae team had a good look , prod and poke last time ! !


----------



## Toots3495

There's certainly nothing like a crowd having a good old butchers at your bits Donna!:haha:. I had 4 of them when I had my ultrasound, so embarrassing! 
It's definitely worth a go cos if you don't try you'll never know and you probably would be forever kicking yourself. After all you've already been through I can see why it's just another hurdle for you. 
Deafgal, :test: I'm a bad influence:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: too late... I peed and flushed it down the toilet... Can't test now. :-= :rofl: Besides if I use up my one and only hpt FRER, I can't buy any more til Wednesday.


----------



## Toots3495

Damn it I got to you to late!:haha:.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok :thumbup:

Donna, fab news about the IVF starting in September. That'll be here before you know it. I really, really hope it works for you :thumbup: Holiday in the meantime sounds fab too though!

Lou, sorry that AF seems to be on the way for you again :nope:. I can understand your OH, he obviously just wants to make sure you are ready to go down the IUI route. It seems the two of you need to sit down and discuss where you want to go from here and how soon both of you want to look into IUI. Have they done all the testing they can do for you?

Ink, sorry the :witch: got you :nope: Your symptoms sounded so promising. At least you have the FS on 11th May now so can see what they say.

As for me, I'm still spotting but it's literally only when I wipe most of the time now. Yesterday and today though I have not had any crampy pains so hopefully it seems they have stopped :thumbup: My belly has also gone down a lot (maybe I did have a bit of a bump :shrug:) Reading up on mc and knowing friends' experiences, it is usual to bleed for 2-3 weeks afterwards and it is only just over a week for me yet. Just want Monday's scan now to check it's all gone. Another HPT today was still faintly positive but it is really faint and, again, it is usual for it not to turn negative until a good while after the mc. These hormones really can linger it seems! :wacko: I will do another HPT over the weekend to see if it goes negative. How very strange that I am now actually willing a pregnancy test to be negative!! :wacko: But I just want this one to finish so I can get my cycle back and start work on the next one :haha:

x


----------



## mamadonna

totally agree with u toots its time we had a change of luck on here!!!!!!

good luck deafgal01:thumbup:

i kno what u mean about willing a pg test to be neg,i didnt test afterwards this time as i kno everything would have been gone:nope: hopefully things will get back to normal soon for u hun then u can start try again:hugs:

:thumbup: on the holiday donna its something that i think i could do with at tho mo,sept will be here b4 u kno it

hope all is well windswept waiting and ink


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: :haha: yes, Toots you got to me too late. :smug: Ooooh, a reminder notice from dr to schedule my annual check up... I guess I'll do that now no sense putting off the call now that I have no excuse- they listed their phone numbers. :-=


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how are we all doing this morning?

Donna- how exciting/nervewracking to be starting IVF in September. I really, really hope it works out for you. Sounds like you've got a wonderful OH, sweeping you off to somewhere warm beforehand :) I'm sure it'll do you both good to relax and chill out.

Deafgal- how are the symptoms today?

Nat- it sounds like things are progressing for you. Hopefully the scan will go ok on Monday so you can get back to work when you're ready :winkwink: It's good that you and OH are both keen to try again so soon.

Lou- I have to say, it's lovely to be seeing more of you on here. You've been massively missed by us all :flower:

Mamadonna and Inkd- hope you're both doing ok.

Well, we went for the 4D scan last night and it was amazing. Bubba was in a terrifically awkward position (breech and slightly transverse) but the woman who did the scan did a great job. He never stopped moving the whole time and spent the entire scan with his legs over his head, even holding his knees to support himself :haha: OH and I were surprised to see that he had some of my features (poor boy)- we both expected him to be a mini me of my OH. We got a CD ROM with 105 pictures but I'll only bother you with 4 :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







KIMBERLEY_50.JPG
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 7









KIMBERLEY_56.JPG
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6









KIMBERLEY_58.JPG
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 7









KIMBERLEY_75.JPG
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: No symptoms to report today- just tired that's all...


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, it's Friday!!:happydance: any plans for the weekend?
Wow Kim the pics are amazing! What a cute little chap you've got tucked up in there. It must be such a cool feeling to actually see your bubba features so clearly.


----------



## inkdchick

aww Kim they are gorgeous pics awwww xxx
Hiya girls im ok still feeling under the weather and still feeling sick but im not too bad, my OH wants me to test even tho ive had the period from hell as he says well there may have been two and you have past one, he is worse than my mate thats all she has been on about cos thats what happened to her but that period was a bad one and is only now on its way out and i had diarrhea and sickness on the flight back from the states so i still think it was a bug of sorts and nothing else so i will jsut have to wait until im better before we can try again , im not going for acupuncture until ive been to the fertility specialist ont he 11th as its not worth it i dont think and i am really nervous to think he will just turn round and say the same as all the rest - ' go away and stop trying you're too old', i mean do i really want to hear that again honestly !!!! but my doc says he is good and a good friend of his so i have to trust that i suppose.
Have a good day girls am gonna see if i can shift this sick feeling somehow !!!! xxx
Deafgal - i wish you allthe very best for when you test hun i really hope this is your cycle for your BFP xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Kim- love your scan pics!

Ink- hope you feel better and soon! It's no fun not feeling good like that.


----------



## inkdchick

no but hopefully i will feel better soon i havent been sick with a bug for at least twenty years its really weird but hey thats the way it goes i suppose, have a good day hun and i wish you all the best i will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: to all the ladies ttc out there!


----------



## mamadonna

awwwwwwww fab scan pics


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup: Ink, sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, I hope you feel better soon. Keep us posted on what the FS says this week.

Kim, what amazing pics :thumbup: He is gorgeous. I can't believe how clear they are and you still have 12 weeks to go! And 105 pictures too, wow :thumbup:

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? The sun has left here, it's chucking it down today :rain: Good for all the plants OH and I have just put in the garden though :thumbup:

Only two days now until my scan to check all is gone. But ... I passed a huge clot at work yesterday afternoon suddenly! :wacko: No warning pains and hardly any bleeding with it, just plopped into the loo - it was a good inch and a half or so long and I reckon it was part of the placenta, was definite sturdy looking tissue (sorry TMI!) I am hoping that perhaps it was the last bit that had just been hanging around in there :shrug: It has amazed me how much was in there - there is no doubt that the sac and placenta grew well, just that the :baby: didn't :cry:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah- I went to a musical last night (hosted by this private school) It was fun to watch. Then today gonna check out garage sales and go to a luau party tonight. Tomorrow we're stopping by MIL house to meet her new puppy and give MIL her card and gift. :thumbup: That's pretty much it.


----------



## inkdchick

girls am i missing something about tomorrow what is all this business about mums for tomorrow i have been away and dont know what going on ??? help


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Ink- in the USA it's mother's day. You had yours last month if I recall correctly. :shrug: I'm not sure what other countries celebrate mother's day tomorrow (I think Australia celebrates theirs tomorrow too).


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks you ive just come back from the states so maybe thats why i thought i had missed something. Looks like i have just had another emmc, well thats what the epu nurse says so thats why i havent been feeling right, well at least i know but she did say that i am now highly fertile and to get busy LOL so thats what we are planning to do lol as soon as this period stops !!! wish it would hurry up .
By the way you dont have to give up coffee if its DECAFF hun , i was told by f.s. and acupunturist so you should be fine i have it but i have to as i cant have caffiene coz of my heart but i cant tell the difference to be honest .
xx and thank you for the info i feel such an idiot lol xxx


----------



## inkdchick

nat im sure all will be ok when you have your scan and it does sound like you have lost all of it now. I too have just past a large clot and ended up at the epu to check what has just happened and she told me that my hcg levels where down to 5 so that means that i have just had another bloody emmc, and cos i have been vomiting and feeling really bad she says well that confirms it and it should pass within a couple of days so by tomorrow i should feel someway normal again, but she did say that i would be extrememly fertile now so we will see. I will be asking that f.s. on weds coming to do something about all these losses and see what he says not holding me breath tho.
Good luck on your scan date hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Good news at my scan this morning - all pregnancy tissue is gone :happydance: Seems very weird for me to be celebrating the fact that I'm not pregnant anymore but I need my body to now get back to normal so we can get to work on the next one :haha:

I was actually pretty confident it would be ok as I got a negative pregnancy test this morning :thumbup: So I do now reckon that clot I passed on Friday was the last of it. I am still lightly spotting, but only brown and only when I wipe, but the sonographer said there is still some blood in there so I may get a bit more bleeding yet. This may just show as some more spotting though and could be intermittent until my next period comes. I have also just discovered that I have a retroverted uterus! I did suspect this may be the case as my mom had one and I take after her with everything else :haha: They assured me this causes no problems with either conceiving or pregnancy (which I know to be true as my mom had no problems). But I am sure I have read that certain positions :blush: are better for conceiving for this so will read up on that now :haha: I think that from behind is best! And funnily enough I am sure that is the position we conceived in :blush: It's OH's fave too so he'll be pleased!! 

They said the first period usually comes around 4-6 weeks after you've had the treatment, so this should be 2-4 weeks from now. I am thinking it will be more like the 6 week mark, particularly as I have longer cycles anyway. We will not prevent anything this month but will not 'actively try' until after first period.

How is everyone else?

Lou, did AF arrive? Any more discussions with OH on IUI?

Ink, sorry you've had another emc. Definitely worth asking the FS about that. Could it be possible that something like progesterone supplements may help you?

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Have been thinking about you all day Nat- glad to hear that your scan went well :thumbup: Glad to hear that your retroverted uterus won't cause you any problems either. I bet your OH will be delighted to hear which positions work best :haha:

Inkd, I'm so sorry you had another mmc. No wonder you felt so poorly. I hope things get back to normal soon and you can get back on track again.

Deafgal, I switched to decaf whilst TTC and even after bubba is here, I won't be switching back. I can't hardly tell a difference with taste and if I have a normal coffee now (I was given one by mistake in a restaurant), it makes my heart race and I go dizzy and light headed. Weird, huh?!

How is everyone else doing today?

I've started to feel a bit tired lately so I'm wondering if my refusal to slow down is finally catching up with me :blush: On Saturday night, I slept for 10 hours (only waking up once) and that was after a 2 hour nap in the afternoon! It's totally unheard of for me as usually, I sleep 8 hours max (when I'm really tired) and I never sleep well after a nap in the day. Wondering how long it'll be before I fall asleep standing up at work :haha:

By the way, thanks for all of your lovely comments about the scan pics. I can't believe how in love with him I am already :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm doing fine here... I'll think about switching to decaf (the only reason I drink caf sometimes is to stay awake when it matters the most which isn't very often that I do) considering I usually get enough sleep before my shift anyways.

Glad to hear of your progress- Nat... Hopefully she comes sooner than 6 weeks so you can get back on track to trying again.

Waitin- that is weird about it making your heart race and you dizzy.

Ink- hope they say something useful/helpful regarding how you can prevent those losses from happening. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

pleased all went as planned today nat,now its time to get ur lifes back to normal and start ttc again

well i think i must have o today/yesturday as i had a pos opk yesturday,i havent pounced on dh altho we did dtd over the weekend so who knows..but i would like to have af before i start again


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone?

Ink, hope all goes ok with FS today, let us know what they say.

Mama, good news about the ov :thumbup: How long after your surgery did it take for you to ov?

I am feeling fine. Still very lightly spotting brown when I wipe which I just wish would stop now! :growlmad: I did have a bit of red bleeding Monday evening, wondering if her pressing down with the scanner earlier that day pushed some out :shrug: She did say there was some blood left in there so I'm hoping that was at least most of it!

I have felt a few ovary twinges the past few days but only mild so far. I am hoping this is a sign they are 'waking up' ready to ov again some time soon :thumbup: So keen now to get on with starting work on the next one :haha:

OH and I are off to see another comedian tonight. Micky Flanagan. Do you girls know who I mean? He's pretty funny so hoping we'll have a good laugh :haha:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Never heard of Micky Flanagan... :nope: I'll have to google him up online. :shrug:

Nat :hugs:

How's everyone doing? :hi: hope y'alls have a good day!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad to hear you're doing ok Nat. Hopefully you're coming to the end of this phase now- definitely positive that you're getting ovary twinges, even if they're only mild so far :thumbup: I'm sure you'll have a good time seeing Micky Flanagan- I love going to see comedians live :haha:

Hope you're well today Deafgal. How is everyone else? 

I've been to the docs this morning as I was having some gripey pains. No infection thankfully, but I've got pelvic ligament issues apparently! Not a lot that can be done about it, apart from rest and paracetomal. At least I know what it is now, and it's nothing harmful to bubba. Doctor was great actually. I was worried that I was wasting his time and he told me that it's never a waste of time and that any time I had even the smallest concern, I should go in and see him straight away. 

Oh, here's my latest 29 week bump pic- I've suddenly become the size of a house :blush:
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Wow great looking bump there!


----------



## mamadonna

waiting you have a fab bump....coming along nicely:thumbup:

nat i had my surgery on the thurs 7th april i went to see the doc and he prescibed the pill which was the monday(11th april) but i only took them for about a week,as soon as i stopped i got a bleed,i thought it was just a break thru bleed from the pill but 14 days later i ovulated which would mean my cycles are the same as they were be4,when af arrives i think i will start temping even if i just do it for a month just to make sure i am ovulating.

you will be very fertile now so you should be in with a good chance this month 

13 yrs ago i had a mmc which i had to have a d&c,i left it for a couple of month before i tried again but i fell pg that very cycle

keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

i spoke to a women at work today who told me that she had an ectopic with her 1st pregnancy and she went on to have 3 children,her last one born when she was 38,so hopefully there is still a chance for me 2


----------



## deafgal01

Mama- fingers crossed for ya... That's right PMA- you still got a chance at having healthy babies.


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun,i have to keep drumming it in2 myself that all will be ok and soon another little baby will come along soon enough.i dont kno if i'll be able to cope if things go wrong again but i have to keep positive


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls just thought i would let you know how it went today at the f.s. friend of my docs, well he said the same a the others that i am too old and its not gonna happen unless we have IVF and thats not even an option as we have no way of affording it and there is no garantee that it would work anyway so we will jsut have to keep trying all on our own and just hope that we can prove them all wrong, im ok just feeling a little down about today but will soon bounce back just waiting til my hubby gets home and then i will be back to normal and jump his bones lol need the fun right now dont care if it works or not lol so we'll see well will be back on in a few days need a break.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: ink that sucks that all the drs out there seem to think you're too old to do it naturally. Hopefully you can prove them all wrong and get pregnant soon. :dust:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

Still keeping tabs on y'all!

Here's a big belly to have a laugh at... Still 6 weeks of growth to go, and they say baby is small??? Kim - you are looking fab!

Heading home from my roadtrip tomorrow, and got my scan on Friday to see if bubba has turned (which I think it is in the process of doing).

Love to everyone.

Cx
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck hope the baby turns for ya.


----------



## mamadonna

wow windswept thats quite a bump u have there

ink i'm so sorry,i hope u prove them wrong,like u said just have some fun and hopefully it will happen without u even realising:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I don't think you look that big there Stina- perfectly in proportion :) Fingers crossed that bubba will have got into the right position when you have the scan (I still keep wanting to call the baby 'her' and 'she'- we'll all have a bit of a shock if you have a little man!).

Inkd- I'm so sorry that you didn't get more positive news at your appointment. It still doesn't mean it's impossible though- you never know what might happen!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina and Kim, two lovely bumps there :thumbup: I can't believe how quickly the time is going now, before we know it ladies we'll have the first 'It Fell Out' :baby: arriving! Stina, is it 20th June your due date? Remember I predicted 19th June as that's my birthday! :cake: Kim, when is your due date again, 31st July?

Ink, I am sorry you didn't get better news from the FS but I am so glad to hear this is not making you give up :thumbup: It is definitely not impossible, particularly as you do seem to be conceiving - you just need that one to stick!

Mama, I never knew you had a mmc. I can't believe how many people I have heard that have had one since we've told people :wacko:

I have been feeling a bit off the past few days - very tired and a bit headachy. Does anyone know whether you can get withdrawal from the pregnancy hormone as I've felt like this since my tests went negative? :shrug: I do truly think that the hormone suited me, I felt very well whilst pregnant (even though there wasn't a :baby: for most of it :cry:) I am hoping that, as my body seemed to like being pregnant (after all, it didn't want to get rid of it either!) that this means it may be quite keen to get pregnant again now!! :haha: We can only try. And we will be trying very soon!

PS: Micky Flanagan last night was brilliant, so funny :rofl:

x


----------



## inkdchick

thanks for all your kind encouraging words girls, im sick of my friend at the moment all she keeps saying is i think you are pregnant now!, saying that i may have lost just one and the other one is sticking, all because im still getting nauseaus int he mornings and late at night (you know the sort of thing when your'e really tired), and my boobs are a bit sore every now and again i just wish she would SHUT UP !!! grrrr. its ok ive blocked her calls for the time being arrrrH peace .
Hope you are having a good day girls and those bumps look fantastic girls xxxxx


----------



## deafgal01

I'm doing fine today. Just waiting for ovulation time to roll around.


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Stina and Kim, two lovely bumps there :thumbup: I can't believe how quickly the time is going now, before we know it ladies we'll have the first 'It Fell Out' :baby: arriving! Stina, is it 20th June your due date? Remember I predicted 19th June as that's my birthday! :cake: Kim, when is your due date again, 31st July?
> 
> Ink, I am sorry you didn't get better news from the FS but I am so glad to hear this is not making you give up :thumbup: It is definitely not impossible, particularly as you do seem to be conceiving - you just need that one to stick!
> 
> Mama, I never knew you had a mmc. I can't believe how many people I have heard that have had one since we've told people :wacko:
> 
> I have been feeling a bit off the past few days - very tired and a bit headachy. Does anyone know whether you can get withdrawal from the pregnancy hormone as I've felt like this since my tests went negative? :shrug: I do truly think that the hormone suited me, I felt very well whilst pregnant (even though there wasn't a :baby: for most of it :cry:) I am hoping that, as my body seemed to like being pregnant (after all, it didn't want to get rid of it either!) that this means it may be quite keen to get pregnant again now!! :haha: We can only try. And we will be trying very soon!
> 
> PS: Micky Flanagan last night was brilliant, so funny :rofl:
> 
> x

it was 1998 i was devistated baby was fine at my 12 weeks scan ,it happened when i was 16 weeks it was horrible,i was hysterical when they took me down to theatre(not something i would ever want to repeat).this happened in the oct,i went back on the pill till the xmas and fell pg almost straight away,the strange thing was the day i went in2 labour the very next day was the day i lost my baby the yr b4,i told the midwifes under no circumstances was i to give birth the next day(was scared incase anything happened i'm a bit superstitious)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well it's the weekend :happydance: Anyone got anything nice planned?

Mama, so sorry to hear about your mc, that's horrid. Can understand too you not wanting to give birth on the anniversary of that happening. But how strange you gave birth so close to it :wacko:

I seem to have stopped spotting now and am also getting a fair few ovary twinges :happydance: Really hoping that is it for that episode and my body is starting a cycle now. Really impatient to start trying again! I think that is the way I need to deal with it and OH seems keen to do the same :thumbup:

Lou seems to have disappeared again :cry: Missing you hun. Come back!!

Have a fab weekend all :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Gonna see a show with a girlfriend tomorrow night. Other than that, absolutely nothing. I'm still debating my Sunday plans- going to different church or just sleep in or see if I can't join DH on the trip to King's Island. :shrug: 

How about you?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Mamadonna, I never realised you went through such an ordeal you poor thing. I really admire your strength.

Nat- sounds very positive for you now! Hopefully hearing how this can be a fertile time now will be the case for you :)

I've had a bit of a funny 24 hours with bubba. He kicked and moved around non stop from 8pm last night up until a couple of hours ago. Goodness only knows what he's been up to in there! It meant I didn't get much sleep last night but I didn't mind. Hoping he's getting himself into a more sensible position than he was in before!

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## inkdchick

have had enough and am not trying anymore so wont be on for a long while i hope all goes well for all you lovely ladies and those that are soon to deliver, obviously i will pop on to see what you both had aww cant wait to find out, and for all thos e left tryong ihope it all works very soon for you love to all xxxx tina


----------



## mamadonna

awww tina sending you hugs hun,i hope ur ok,this ttc business takes its toll on us:hugs:

take care hun and i hope to see you back on here soon xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Inkd, we'll all miss you lots on here. I can understand how stressful it all must be for you. Take care of yourself and please pop on in the future if ever you feel up to it xx


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Ink, I am going to miss you on here :cry: I completely understand your need for a break though, this business is sooo hard. Take the time you need hun but do pop back to let us know how you're doing xxx


----------



## windswept

Hi Ladies

Sorry to hear you are leaving us, Ink. I totally understand though, and as the others say, do keep in touch!

Hope everyone else is fine?

I had my scan today, not a great outcome, but not bad either. Baby still breech, still measuring small and they want to see me again every week - midwife one week, consultant the next. Also, they strapped me to a monitor for ages today and gave me very, very strict instruction to be in touch immediately if there is any change in movements. My bump has actually shrunk - from 34 cm to 32 cm... And my appetite is terrible.

Maternity leave is not as exciting as I thought! Weather is awful and I have no energy, and my hips hurt like hell! Also, my mood is really low just now - hoping everything will snap back to normal excitement very soon!

Nat - yes, 20 June - I predict 28 June if natural birth, but will be earlier if a caesarean.
Kim - actually, it's only the folks on here that think its a girl - EVERYONE else thinks it's a 'big' boy. Until they hear its only tiny! I am sticking with my girl prediction, still not sure about boys names so hoping it's my little Cara! Although, a boy will be just as loved!

Love to all, Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Stina :flower:

Sorry to hear you're having some worries :hugs: You haven't had any issues with movement though have you? It always seems you are feeling bubba move around lots so I'm sure all is fine in there. Have they given any reason for bubba being small? How long will they leave little one to turn before they schedule you a c-section?

Remember I predicted boy way back in the beginning - predicted boys for both you and Kim. We all know now that Kim is on Team :blue:, just got to wait and see with you now :thumbup:

I am fine. Bleeding definitely seems to be all done, nearly a week since I stopped spotting now so hopefully body is now in a cycle again. I feel like I am, ovaries are twinging regularly now and I have felt quite 'wet' today (TMI!) so I feel like I am approaching ovulation but who knows :shrug: I also feel quite like jumping on OH which is usually a sign of mid-cycle for me :blush: I have read conflicting things about what your body does after a mc though - a lot of people say you can be very fertile immediately and I have seen a lot of ladies on here catch again even before they have first AF after the mc. But I have also read that you may not ov at all in this first cycle and that AF can take a while to return :shrug: I took another HPT today just to double-check hormones are gone and it was completely negative, so that's three negatives I have had now so pretty sure HCG is all gone :thumbup: Just very keen to see it come back now with a new pregnancy :haha:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, sounds like OH won't know what's hit him if you're in this mood ;) Even if you don't O this cycle, it can't hurt to dtd a bit for fun!!

Stina- I'm sorry that you're feeling a bit low. I'm glad to hear that they're taking good care of you and little Cara (sorry, couldn't resist!) though. Is there anything that can be done to help bubba grow? As for baby being breech, there's a procedure that can be done to try and get it to turn isn't there? Are they concerned about bubba still being in that position?

How is everyone else?

Well, I've hit quite a weird milestone today but turning 30 weeks. I was born at 29 weeks so my little boy has officially been better behaved than me and stayed put for longer than I did!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup: I'm ok. Haven't a clue where in my cycle I am so just a waiting game for first AF - don't expect it any time soon yet though.

Kim, wow you must have been a tiny little thing! I take it you were in special care for a while as a :baby: then?

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

I was actually a really good weight for when I was born- 3lb 9oz - so I think the hospital did all they could to get my weight up, mature my lungs etc. Apparently, I could breathe on my own pretty much straight away! I spent my first Christmas in ICU but was only in a couple of weeks. Clearly a toughie ;)

Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: finally saw a very faint line on my opk yesterday so I'm gearing up to ovulate in a few days' time... So I'm doing pretty good distracting myself with work and stuff from the ttc business. Not bd as much this cycle... I think maybe the spermy need more break in between sessions if they're gonna be strong swimmers. Oh yeah, I got a fun weekend planned. DH's gonna go look at motorcycles Friday. I am hoping he'll take me out to dinner Friday night. Then on Saturday I got bowling with friends and then maybe we'll do putt putt golf and for sure we'll have dinner together. It should be a fun weekend. :yipee:

How's y'alls doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Kim, that is a good weight for being that early :thumbup: Have they given you any idea of what your little one is weighing around now?

Hi Deafgal :hi: Sounds like you've got a nice weekend planned :thumbup:. Good luck for this month's ov too. The month OH and I conceived we'd DTD less often around ov time but more often throughout the 2 weeks before, if you know what I mean. So we had DTD around once every 3 days from around CD5 to CD17 or so. As that worked for us before, that is what we'll aim to do in future now for trying again. The doc told us not to :sex: every day too, said every 2-3 days is best as gives the :spermy: time to replenish.

I've got a make-up and cosmetics party tomorrow night so got a few family and friends coming round for that. OH is making himself scarce, going out for a few beers with mates :haha: Not sure what doing rest of weekend but OH has a big footie game he's going to on Sunday - his team Wolverhampton Wanderers are trying to stay up in the Premier League and need to win to ensure they do :wacko:

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Good Morning my dear ladies :hi:
Stina ,there is still plenty of time for little sweetie to turn and he/she will be a small but perfect little bundle that's all x x
Kim ,talk about making an entrance ,I'm sure baby blue will stay put for a while longer x x
Nat, I'm sure it won't be too long before we see a BFP from your corner x I have my fingers crossed for you both x 
Lots of B&B love to the "It fell out" ladies xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi donna how you doing?:wave:


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls just popped on to see how everyone is , Nat so glad you are ok.
Im ok all i know is that my period is due in 5 days and thats it really, apart from having diarrhea after ive eaten pretty much every day for the last 4 days and glassy nipples if you know what i mean and i know i havent eaten anything that would irritate so who knows , after what the f.s. said again i havent thought about trying at all even tho we have been more active this cycle than any other lol, we just havent given it a second thought and i have had everything i wanted to have and have really been so relaxed and chilled out so watch this space without holding your breathe please !! :rofl:
will pop back on in a few days xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Late post from me :haha: Had my Virgin Vie party tonight and everyone gone home now. It went well, was a nice night. OH is out with a couple of mates and I'm not tired yet so got some comedy on TV and just chilling :coffee: Had a bad back today :nope: It 'went' on me this morning at work and is now very achy and making me walk like I'm about 40 years older than I am :haha:

I really feel like I may be around fertile time in cycle - had lots of CM last few days and lots of ovary twinges. It has either been very wet or like EWCM but a fair bit of it has been tinged brown so I think that is maybe some old blood from the mc working it's way out :shrug: I'm not worrying about it as know the sonographer said there was some blood left in there and it may come out intermittently and it's not much at all. I'm wondering whether I am ov'ing and it is EWCM and there is just some old blood coming out with it :shrug: OH and I DTD Wednesday night but, as I am now struggling with my back, don't fancy it at the moment. Not meant to be trying this cycle anyway, will start in earnest after first AF!

Ink, lovely to see you back hun :hugs: I promise I'm not holding my breath but do keep us updated :thumbup:

Donna, lovely to hear from you too, how are you?

Mama, how are you doing? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok nat just sick of waiting,i've still no sign of af and its getting to me now..i replied to ur thread in ttc after loss re ovulation :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Morning ladies :flower:
Ooh Nat I suffer with Sciatica and boy does that hurt - you have my sympathy.
Mama - I was allover the place still not right now but everyone is different.


----------



## mamadonna

af finally arrived today :wohoo: maybe i can start planning things


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies

That's me 9 months gone! Am ready, but not quite at the waiting stage... Yet!

Nursery ready, hospital bag packed and Mr W knows not to disappear on me! Still need to add the finishing touches to the nursery, but will wait til we know if it's a boy or a girl before choosing those bits and pieces.

I hope everyone else is okay? Happy with the football results, Stork?! Mama - time to get busy soon! Nat, hope your back is better (I also sympathise just now, it's the first time in my life I have felt back pain, and it's not nice). Where is Toots? 

Cx
 



Attached Files:







nursery at 36 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## inkdchick

windswept that nursery is beautiful aww i bet you cant wait now, its gone so quick too.
Girls i did a sneaky test this afternoon but neg as i thought it would be so am gonna wait til thurs before i do another one hopefully af wont show at all, i dont ahve anything this cycle at all, no swollen belly, no sore boobs or nipps its really weird but hoping its all a good thing xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Still keeping fingers crossed for you Ink :)

Stina, the nursery looks absolutely beautiful. Your bubba is going to be really cosy in there! How are you feeling today? I can't believe you're actually 9 months now! Just think- your baby will be officially full term this time next week. How exciting!!

How was your weekend Nat? I bet your OH was really chuffed with his team! It was a weird feeling at our match yesterday wanting to win, but feeling sorry for Blackpool. You can tell your OH that he's welcome lol ;)

Mamadonna, yay for AF arriving! Time to get going again soon then lol ;)

Anyone seen or heard from Toots?

I've had a chaotic weekend. Spent Friday with my friend in Chesterfield, and then we went to see Jason Manford who was really funny (got to meet him afterwards too!). Didn't get to bed until 1am though! Saturday, I went into Manchester to have lunch with some friends and in the evening, headed up to Bolton for a wedding do. I got to 11.30pm before my back gave up and we came home- another late night though! Then yesterday we had the match and after all of the celebrations etc, we went for a meal with a friend who is over from New York at the moment so that was another midnight bedtime! It's carrying on in a similar vein this week so I'm going to be pretty exhausted by the end of it all! Having a real problem with my back now, but I don't think there's a lot that can be done except rest. I think I may well be finishing work at the end of next week as I'm struggling being on my feet there now.


----------



## mamadonna

love the nursery,i cant believe its nearly time for bubs to put in an appearance:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Stina, your nursery is absolutely beautiful :thumbup: I can't believe how close you are now to bubba arriving :wacko: It really has gone so quick and it is going to be sooo exciting to have our first 'It Fell Out' :baby: arrive :happydance: 

Kim, not too long for you now either :happydance: I don't blame you for finishing work soon. It does sound like you've been busy lately! OH was very relieved about Wolves, they just scraped it by the skin of their teeth :wacko: He and his nephew were at the game. I have to admit I wanted Blackpool to be the other team that stayed up with Wolves :cry: Wanted the two orange teams to stay up :haha: Glad to hear Jason Manford was funny as we are going to see him on 18th June (night before my birthday :cake:)

Mama, glad AF has arrived :thumbup: Although sure this is the only one we'll be pleased about :haha:

Ink, keep us updated. May be a good sign having less symptoms? :shrug:

Donna, hi. Sciatica sounds horrid. Pretty sure mine isn't that as I don't get pains shooting down legs or anything.

I'm wondering where our pal Toots has gone too :shrug: Missing you Lou, come back!!! We can't lose the founder member of the 'It Fell Out' crew!! :nope:

I'm ok apart from back still very achy. But it's not affecting my movement so much now, just a dull ache. My back has been terrible all over since the mc - not sure if connected at all :shrug: It may be that it is the stress coming out as I don't tend to get emotionally stressed, am always very calm, but it tends to come out in my body physically in some way. For example, after my divorce I started with panic attacks, after my redundancy last year I suffered with indigestion symptoms, so maybe now after the mc it is back pain and general aches and pains :shrug:

I'm waiting on seeing when my AF will turn up now. Like you Mama, pretty keen to get it quite soon really as I will know more where I am then and plan to start TTC again then. We haven't prevented anything this month but have only DTD a couple of times since mc so far and not sure if any ov has happened or not :shrug: Had ov symptoms all last week but no really strong ov pains so not sure :nope:

Mama, have you had the same symptoms each time you've got a :bfp:? Just wondering as I remember the signs I had last time before AF was due and wondering if I'll get exactly the same things :shrug:

x


----------



## mamadonna

to be quite honest i dont really get that many symtoms,so yeah its the same for me each time lol...if u start feeling the same way u did when u got ur bfp i would say its a good sign:thumbup: with me i guess i just kinda knew..

and yes nat hoping and praying that this is the last af for at least 9 months,i really dont kno if i could cope with months of ttc again,heres hoping it doesnt take as long...time is not on my side lol


----------



## Nat0619

I'm the same Mama. The fear is starting to kick in a bit at the thought of TTC again and I'll go mad if it takes a year again :nope: I'm 37 in less than a month now so can hear my clock ticking very loudly! :haha:

I am going to go back to my little chinese man for acupuncture soon - am just leaving it a bit after the mc but definitely want to go back next cycle x


----------



## mamadonna

i can also here the clock tickin very loud lol,i'm 36.but when i mentioned it to the doc,her words were"u have yrs left ur only 36,still time to have another 2/3"just 1 healthy lil bubs will do thanks[-o&lt;


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls. How is everyone doing?

Nat- glad to hear you'll be going back to your little Chinese man :thumbup: I'm sure you'll be falling again a lot quicker this time hon, especially now that your body knows how to (and obviously wants to hang onto it too!). Yeah, it was a shame for Blackpool- they were entertaining. We were pleased that Wolves stayed up instead of Birmingham- we don't like Birmingham City much :winkwink: I hope your back will feel better soon. Maybe your Chinese man can sort that out too?

Had a midwife appointment yesterday and all went well. Sample and blood test results were all clear, iron levels were fine (so no need for iron tablets thank goodness!), blood pressure was good, fundal height measured 31cm so spot on for 31 weeks, bubba's heartbeat was good and strong and apparently, he is head down. I know he'll be more than likely to move himself around for a while longer yet (the amount of flips and turns he's done this morning, he's more than likely to have done that already!), but at least he knows how to get in that position!


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls just to let you know i had NO symptoms at all until yesterday 1 day late for af when my boobs started to really ache and felt so much heavier and now im two days late and all i have still is the same thing oh and constipation and tired, crying and very vivid dreams so will let you know if af turns up or not fingers crossed weill everyting really girls xxx


----------



## inkdchick

nat i really hope so im now two days late today and i only started to get sore arm pit boobs and the odd stabbing pain today and constipation yesterday oh and the pain that kept shooting on and off for the last two days has now seemed to have gone although not painful it did make me stop and think 'oooooh' but im so pleased its gone now but if it means a baby on its way then bring it back xx lol


----------



## mamadonna

have you tested ink?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Happy Weekend to all :happydance: Anyone got anything nice planned? 

My brother has arrived back in the UK today for 2 weeks from Bahrain, he's home to see everyone for a bit which is fab :thumbup: We are all going over to his on Sunday, think they are doing a BBQ :happydance: Other than that, just relaxing with OH tonight and tomorrow really I think.

Ink, I am not holding my breath :haha: But this does sound very promising :thumbup: I am praying that this is a :bfp: for you hun. Constipation was a big sign for me as I NEVER get that usually. That is one thing I will be looking out for as a symptom in future.

Talking of symptoms, I am thinking I am definitely in the 2ww between ov and AF now. But my body is playing me up a bit in that I have a few symptoms that I got when first pregnant last time :shrug: My funny little tingle 'down there' :blush: has never quite gone away since mc but decreased a lot, this seems to have got stronger again the past couple of days :wacko: I have also bloated right up again in tummy past couple of days (my tum went right down very quickly after mc) and have also been quite 'wet' down there :blush: But no constipation, wind, pulling pains or thirst yet (other preg symptoms I got last time :haha:) I highly doubt I would conceive again this quickly as, firstly, I'm not even sure I ov'd and, secondly, we've only :sex: twice since mc so far yet (bad back has had me out of action the past week, although feeling much better now so back to it this weekend probably :winkwink:)

So just waiting to see when the :witch: appears. Don't mind her appearing this month (like you Mama :haha:) but this will be the one and only time! x


----------



## mamadonna

oh yes she has been warned this month only:gun::grr:


----------



## inkdchick

No hun i havent tested and have a few things going on now im two days late !!!!
I have greasey skin on my face, my boobs are aching like crazy but they are not sore, i feel sick i have diarrhea back after two days of constipation i really dont know whats worse not being able to go or having a stinging bum lol, my nipps sting every now and again , my tummy isnt as swollen as it normally is around this time either, o and i checked my cervix for the first time in months and it feels very closed but who knows i never would normally go by that but coz i had no symptoms until i was late, well and i feel like i have flu but we will have to see if have to get past cd31 and then i will test as there are only boys on OH side of the family it has been said on google somewhere that boys dont show up on a test until a lot later and girls show up straight away so we will see what happens but thank youfor thinking of me and thanks for all the well wishes girls xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Fingers crossed for you Inkd. I really hope it's your turn this time!

Nat- sounds like you've got a lovely weekend planned :) Sounds like your body is keeping you on your toes at the moment too!

How is everyone else? Still no sign of Toots?

Well, today has been a bit mad. It seems as if I'm officially on my maternity leave now! I was willing to try and plough on for a couple more weeks but OH, MIL and one of my friends conspired against me and told me it was time to stop. It's frustrating as mentally, I feel like I can continue but physically, I have to admit I'm struggling to stay on my feet all day now. The guys at work all clubbed together and bought us lots of baby things and gave me a nice card, which was really sweet. I'm just wondering how I'll get on in the next few weeks as I'm not good at sitting still!


----------



## inkdchick

yeah me too , me too, soz so tired an thank u xx


----------



## inkdchick

well 5 days late today and feeling very pregnant at last !!!, had a friend come and see me today (she is a nurse), and says that i am pregnant, she asked questions and wasnt suprised with the answers i gave her she worked out my due date to be the 5th feb next year which is 10 days before my hubbys b.day and 5 days before its Nono's(grandad's) b.day, which is so cool she has told me to leave it til the 3rd june and then go to the doctor and tell him ive had a positive test and then bloods can be done and i wil get instant appt for a scan as i am nearer 45 than 44.
So excited although extrememly tired so am now off to bed to get some much needed zzzzzzz


----------



## mamadonna

:wohoo: thats brilliant ink congratulations hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats ink! :wohoo:


----------



## Nat0619

Wow Ink, many congratulations hun :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

So pleased for you. Why did she say to leave it until 3rd June? Is it so they would be able to see something on a scan by then?

How is everyone else? x


----------



## inkdchick

no because i will be one whole calender month + 1 day late and they will have to listent o me she works at the hospital i will have to go to and know what they are like with ladies my age.
I still cant believe it to be honest and am so so nervous but all is still looking so good still got lots of creamy cm, and am totally run down but wont be leavign you girls until i am at least 13 weeks so a few more to go yet girls only 5 at the moment and looking forward to all the rest. what gave it away for me was NO SYMPTOMS until i missed my af date xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

its only took 4 years and the month and a half that i had actually given up trying and only took folic acid and spatone (iron suppliment) for 3 months before hand gave up all other supps 4 months ago, so it just goes to show that when you DO stop trying it actually works , I just cant believe it and i think OH is in denial but there it will sink in soon, we havent told anyone and please if you know me on facebook please dont message me as all my family are on there , thanks girls xxx


----------



## mamadonna

thats usually when it does happen ink,congrats again hun i bet ur on :cloud9:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my god Inkd, that's fantastic news!! Congratulations- I'm so pleased for you :)


----------



## inkdchick

yeah it was, have been in a lot of pain and spent most of late last night getting sorted out all has gone apparantly it didnt stick properly but there is no reason why it wont later on they think last months period had something to do with it as i had they think another loss and such a good clear out that the lining didnt have time to thicken up properly . Sad but i know it can do it so will carry on without thinking about it and am going for acupucture on the 7th again to see what they can do too.
thank you everyone xx


----------



## mamadonna

ah i'm so sorry ink,fingers crossed for this cycle hun:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Ink, I am so sorry hun :hugs: But take this as a positive if you can - this one did seem to get further than the others so all it needs is the next one to hold on tighter :thumbup:

I am with you on the acupuncture, I am going to book a session soon. Was going to wait for first AF but may get one booked in for a couple of weeks time - she should have showed up by then. I'm expecting her some time this week if I was right about the ov signs a couple of weeks ago x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ink that sucks! Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Inkd, I'm so sorry hon. I'm sure your luck has to change soon x


----------



## windswept

That's awful, Ink - so sorry to hear this. As I was reading through the posts I got all excited, then totally deflated! I hope the girls are right, that this is your body preparing and next month you'll get even further and the little one will stick. Best wishes!

Well, it's been a day of mixed emotions for me. Had another scan, and discovered baby is still breech. With only a couple of weeks to go, they have decided just to book me in for a section... Never realised how scared I'd be at the prospect. Baby still measuring small - though they seemed confused as to whether it is 5 lb or 5 lb 14 oz... Apparently the amniotic fluid around baby has reduced too. They strapped me to machines, poked me and prodded me - 2 consultants, 3 midwives and 1 student. We were there all afternoon. Baby wriggled around oblivious/enjoying the attention!

The long and short of it is... I am going to meet my mini me on 14 June! (Still to have date completely confirmed.) And, they will whip out the cysts at same time. This will prolong recovery, but I'll be glad to be rid of them and to investigate if it is endo that has been the cause of my symptoms for past 6 years.

They were very blunt with me though - if I have increased contractions (been getting a fair few of late) or lower back pain, etc - I've to go straight in, as they won't even attempt a natural delivery, they'd organise an emergency section.

I feel kinda robbed of the chance to give birth naturally, but the organised Stina likes to be able to plan ahead, so this does help that I suppose.

The thought of being cut open is scarey though... And it all feels very real now!

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and keeping smiling?

Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Wind- hope that baby turns around before it's time to be born. Hope you won't have to get emergency to get baby out and that you get your wish to have a natural birth. You got a good attitude about the whole thing though even though you're a bit scared. At least that baby will come out before June 14th one way or another.


----------



## windswept

Thanks Deafgal - I guess it does relieve me of the need to wait and wonder when baby will appear! 

Now I need to find a father's day present for Daddy Windswept, as baby will be here on time!

I am not sleeping at all - been lying awake since before 2 am and decided just to get up instead of fighting it, as I do every night... Surely I will get a decent sleep before baby comes??? By decent I mean more than 3 hours at a time - seems impossible just now!


----------



## deafgal01

Hopefully you'll get your decent sleep soon enough- you're gonna need it because after that baby arrives, you won't get to sleep much. Have you got any ideas what you'll be getting for Daddy Windswept for Father's day?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone? Ink, how are you feeling now hun?

Stina, wow - 14th June! That isn't far away at all :wacko: Sorry you are having to have the c-section though but at least they can get rid of those cysts at same time :thumbup: I wouldn't worry about bubba's size either - 5lbs is perfectly healthy and unlikely to cause any problems. Will be such a cute little thing too :hugs:

Has anyone heard anything from Toots? I'm bit worried about her and hoping that she is just taking a break from the site for a while. Can understand if she needs that for a bit x


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: :nope: I haven't heard from toots. I hope she's ok.


----------



## mamadonna

wow 14th june not long now,try not to worry about ur section windswept i have had 2 emergency sections and a planned 1 and the planned 1 was by far the better of the 3:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

I got AF on Saturday :happydance: She's been very well behaved too, seems pretty normal, so hoping body has reverted to normality nice and quickly :thumbup: So officially back on the TTC boat this month now :wacko:

x


----------



## donna79

Good morning ladies :hi:
I see we are having a few up's and down's as of late - decidedly more down's than up's mores the pity.
Nat I have never seen anyone so pleased to have AF arrive , here's hoping this will be your last for 9 months xx


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm good... Just :grr: about flag football... I was looking forward to having the group practice and everything. :dohh: Oh well, I still managed to find some good times yesterday. :haha:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls. Wow, a lot to catch up on here!
Stina- how exciting that you get to meet your bubba soon. It's a shame that it's not gone totally straightforward for you but the most important thing is that baby will arrive in the safest way for you both. I'll be interested to hear which of us is right about whether you're having a prince or princess- I'm sticking with princess ;)

Nat- glad to hear that AF has arrived and behaving normally. I'm sure you're eager to get things going ;)

How is everyone else?

I've got my mum up staying at the moment, hence me not being able to get on here much (I'm on my phone at the moment). All is fine with me. Started 2 lots of antenatal classes last week. Firstly, we had the NHS Parentcraft class on Wed evening. We covered pain relief mainly, and it helped me to be a lot more clear about the options & possible side effects. Also learned a lot more about the labour unit- there's always one midwife to one mum and apparently, it's quite a quiet ward too. The refurb has just been finished on it too so I'm looking forward to the hospital visit in a couple of weeks. We then had our first NCT class all day on Saturday. It was a much smaller group & more participation was included. I was really proud of OH as he got quite involved with giving answers and doing the activities :) Everyone in the class was lovely too, and it was nice getting to know them. We have one more all day class this Saturday, then a 2 hour breastfeeding class in a couple of weeks. There's then a group reunion when all of the babies are born :)

Last Thursday, we had a short 4D scan done with both Grans, as a treat for them. Our little guy wasn't as cooperative as last time, as he spent most of the time with his hands in front of his face! So, the photos we got weren't as good, but he still looked adorable :) According to the sonographer, his estimated weight at the moment is 4lb 7oz, which is slightly above average. Think I'm going to have a 9lber on my hands!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls. Wow, a lot to catch up on here!
Stina- how exciting that you get to meet your bubba soon. It's a shame that it's not gone totally straightforward for you but the most important thing is that baby will arrive in the safest way for you both. I'll be interested to hear which of us is right about whether you're having a prince or princess- I'm sticking with princess ;)

Nat- glad to hear that AF has arrived and behaving normally. I'm sure you're eager to get things going ;)

How is everyone else?

I've got my mum up staying at the moment, hence me not being able to get on here much (I'm on my phone at the moment). All is fine with me. Started 2 lots of antenatal classes last week. Firstly, we had the NHS Parentcraft class on Wed evening. We covered pain relief mainly, and it helped me to be a lot more clear about the options & possible side effects. Also learned a lot more about the labour unit- there's always one midwife to one mum and apparently, it's quite a quiet ward too. The refurb has just been finished on it too so I'm looking forward to the hospital visit in a couple of weeks. We then had our first NCT class all day on Saturday. It was a much smaller group & more participation was included. I was really proud of OH as he got quite involved with giving answers and doing the activities :) Everyone in the class was lovely too, and it was nice getting to know them. We have one more all day class this Saturday, then a 2 hour breastfeeding class in a couple of weeks. There's then a group reunion when all of the babies are born :)

Last Thursday, we had a short 4D scan done with both Grans, as a treat for them. Our little guy wasn't as cooperative as last time, as he spent most of the time with his hands in front of his face! So, the photos we got weren't as good, but he still looked adorable :) According to the sonographer, his estimated weight at the moment is 4lb 7oz, which is slightly above average. Think I'm going to have a 9lber on my hands!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sorry for the double post- stupid phone!
By the way, I miss Toots too. Really hope she's ok :(


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Kim, glad to hear you and :baby: are well. How nice to get a scan done for the grans :thumbup: And it looks like we may have one big whopper on the way and one dainty little bubba. I still think Stina is having a prince like you.

I really am getting worried about Toots. I'm going to send her a private message but I presume she isn't coming on the site at all so that may not help :wacko: I really hope she's ok. I know it was getting her very down the last time she was on. I hope that maybe she is just taking a break from it all.

As for me, the :witch: seems to be on her way out now so planning to be back down to business soon :winkwink::blush: OH and I booked a holiday yesterday though too, first week in July, which is due to fall when she is next due :dohh: Obviously hoping she won't come at all though! We are going to Slovenia for a week :happydance: It looks beautiful in the brochures, all mountains and lakes, OH and I both love scenic holidays. The holiday is courtesy of my lovely daddy too as we are using the money he kindly gave us after his pools win :hugs:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I'm so sorry I haven't been around for a while but I thought I'd have a break from thinking about ttc. Thankyou for missing me:hugs:. I'm currently on cd9 so I'm waiting to ovulate. My new brainwave is.... cough medicine:haha:. I read that the cough medicine Robitussin is supposed to be good for cm. Apparently it has the ingredient Guaiphenesin in it which is the thing that will help. You have to be careful which one you go for as the wrong one can dry up cm so I've gone for the chesty cough version. Sounds nutty I know but I'll give it a go:haha:. The hospital said they thought I was hostile and from what I've read online that means the wrong type of cm, to thick and not sperm friendly so with any luck this new brainwave will work:thumbup:.
How are all you ladies doing? I've missed not chatting to you. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

tooooootsss lovely to hear from you glad ur doing ok,i have also heard that cough meds can help with cm


----------



## donna79

Toots good to hear from you xx 
There are some weird and wonderful concoctions around by the sounds of things.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lou, it's wonderful to see you on here again! We've really missed you around here!
I've heard that cough medicine can be really helpful with cm. Have you thought about trying Conceive Plus? It's meant to mimic fertile cm and help the little guys get to where they're meant to ;) There's lots of success stories from people who used it- it might be a coincidence but we got our BFP the first cycle we used it ;)

Nat- Slovenia is meant to be beautiful. Good choice :thumbup: Wouldn't it be nice if you didn't have to worry about AF because it didn't turn up? :winkwink:

How is everyone else?

Things are fine here. Had a couple of very kicky days with bubba but he seems to have quietened down today. It's been feeling like he's trying to climb his way out of my stomach! Had the second NHS Parentcraft class last night which was good. It concentrated mainly on labour and birth, and it was really helpful to hear the way things work at my particular hospital. We were told that it's a teaching hospital (which I hadn't realised!) so there could well be student midwives around when I give birth :blush:

Oh, and here is my latest bump pic. I can't imagine how I'm going to get any bigger!!
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies 

Good to see you back Toots!

Nat - Slovenia is really beautiful - I have been there! Make sure you visit Lake Bled, it is absolutely stunning. If you get there, think of me - I swam from the shore at the campsitey bit right across to the island with the church, the water is so warm and clear, and we had gorgeous little fishies following us all the way! The meadows are stunning - wildflowers, butterflies and dragonflies galore, with the cry of wolves and eagles in the distance. It is truelly beautiful! They only have a teeny bit of coastline though, so it tends to be VERY busy, and beware of the middle aged men letting it all hang lose! Have a great time!

Kim, you are looking swell! Sounds like you are getting really into your antenatal classes, etc and will be well prepared. You seem to be loving pregnancy!

I am having a mixed week - feeling a bit slower now, but still itching to do my nesting! House has been cleaned from top to bottom, baby's stuff is all ready, hospital bag ready to go... Am ready, but not waiting, like everyone assumes I should be. Haven't broadcasted the fact that we are having a section, so keep being asked 'are you fed up yet?', 'any signs?' 'you must be getting impatient?', etc.

Had some bad news this week - MiL has been diagnosed with breast cancer and has to have a breast removed. Mr W is really, really cut up about it and is feeling the pressure of having both of us facing surgery. I'm trying not to think too much about it, need to concentrate on Tuesday... But I wish I could make everyone smile again.

I can't believe that in 4 days I will have my bubba in my arms... It's very exciting.

Getting a bit stressed out about boys names though - still not decided and not liking Mr Windswept's name choice, so feel I need to find something quickly! Prince or princess - I can't wait to find out! EVERYONE still thinks its a boy... So best be prepared with a name!

Will let you all know when there is news... When I can! Cx


----------



## donna79

Stina , lovely to hear from you, sorry about MiL bigs hugs to Mr W (and you of course).
You've not had an easy ride these last few months sweetie, x x


----------



## windswept

Thanks Donna - it's funny, I don't really feel like we've had a tough time - obviously a poorly MiL has made me very sad, but everything the pregnancy has thrown at me has been handlable as I know we are very blessed and as long as there is a healthy baby at the end of it all I'd go through anything. It's hard to be sad when you have a wriggly tummy full of baby!

Love x


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls sounds like two little ones are getting ready to meet mum soon.
Im just at ov and well not bothering really had acupunture for the hell of it on tuesday as it relaxes me out coz i had three letters from jobs i had applied for and they were all refusals so back at square one i really cant handle anything else at the moment - I JUST WANT A JOB !!!!!!! and a baby but there cant have everything can i xx


----------



## inkdchick

toots glad to see you are ok and feeling positive ive heard too that robitussin is supposed to be good but couldnt find out which one had it in so gave up thinking about it. my acupuncturist wants me to take agnus castus again from next week as im cd 11 today and have ov at cd9 she thinks that if i take it from weds cd16 then it should help no end but we will see im not too hopeful xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Stina, sorry to hear about your MiL. I can imagine it must all be quite a lot for Mr W to cope with. But come Tuesday, you'll be able to put a smile on everyone's face (I still think you're having a Cara lol).

Inkd- it must be really frustrating for you to try and get a job with how things are in this country at the moment. I'm sure that soon, someone will give you a chance and you'll get some good news.

I have to say although I'm starting to struggle physically now and I'm getting really eager to meet our boy, I will miss being pregnant. Although it feels like he's beating me up from the inside, it'll be weird not having him wake me up with his kicks and nudges. It feels like we have a little bond of our own too- I'll need to learn to share him with my OH too once he's here lol.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Lou!! So glad to have you back :happydance::happydance::happydance: We've all really missed you. Glad you are ok and back in the game :haha: 

I am not far behind you, I'm on CD7 today, so also now on the countdown to ov. My first ov countdown since mc :wacko: Planning to :sex: every 2-3 days from this weekend now, as that is what worked for us the month we conceived. Also got acupuncture booked on the 22nd (although I think this will be a bit late to have any effect this month). May also get some grapefruit juice again, even though I really don't like the stuff, as I'd also drank some of that the month we were successful :shrug: Basically I'm just trying to do everything like I did in February :haha:

Kim, lovely bump :thumbup: Not long to go now, it's coming round fast!

Stina, so so sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope she recovers very quickly. Sending :hugs: to both Mr W and yourself :hugs::hugs: I can't believe it's only 4 days until you meet your little one - it has gone so quick. Can't wait to hear if you have a prince or princess :hugs:

Ink, good luck for this month. Lovely photo of you too hun :thumbup:

Happy weekend to all anyway. My little bruv is flying back to Bahrain tomorrow :cry: Probably won't see him in person now until October when he comes back for his 30th and my mom's 60th birthdays x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls,
Nat, glad to hear you're not far behind me. Perhaps we'll both get lucky this cycle[-o&lt;. I've not bothered with the grapefruit juice for a while now cos it's so disgusting but it worked for you last time so just gulp it down!

Stina, Its amazing to think that next week you'll have your bubba:happydance:. The first 'it fell out' crew arrival!! I'm sorry to hear about your mil, that is really awful news. Sending you and mr w big hugs:hugs:.

Kim, thats a fab bump! Not long now to your bundle of joy arrives:happydance:.

Ink, I bought my medicine from amazon. Its in a red and black box and its for chesty coughs. The main ingredient is guaifenesin which is named on the front of the box. I read that has to be the main active ingredient and you shouldn't buy any of the range with letters after the title cos that has things in it that can cause birth defects or some of them dry up cm.

Donna, Deafgal and mama, how are things with you girls?

Along with taking the cough medicine I am drinking between 2-3 litres of water. I'm not normally one to drink much throughout the day and I read that being dehydrated is'nt good when ttc so I'm guzzling for england! The downside is that I seem to spend a great deal of time in the toilet:haha:. I'm not sure if I'm ovulating or not because I've had no ewcm and I normally would have by now so hopefully that'll appear soon so I can pounce on oh:haha:. Have a lovely weekend girls:kiss:


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone,windswept i cant believe ur nearly there only a couple more days and baby will be here,so sorry to here about mil a girl i work with has just been diagnosed too she is having reconstuction done..

ink not thinking or caring about it is usually when it happens so good luck hun:thumbup:

nat good luck hun this could be a really good minth for you as u'll be super fertile

great to have you back toots

hi donna and waiting i hope ur both well

afm just getting thru this tww i dont think i have fallen pg this month so i'm just willing af...still another wk to go:dohh:


----------



## inkdchick

i hope so hun coz this is the first month in a very very long time that i have had really clear stringy stretchy cm at ov and i had acupuncture the afternoon before i got it and i got the stretchy stuff at 10 am the next morning so we got busy and today is cd12 and i have had cramping on and off all afternoon so we will see what happens xx


----------



## inkdchick

waitin i recon i'll get a job and then find out im pregnant that would be just my luck but hopefully thats how it will happen lol


----------



## deafgal01

Sorry to be mia lately. I've been quite busy doing things around and out of the house. I guess it's doing me a world of good though because I've not thought so much about ttc. It's also renewed my interest in :sex: time with my DH. I'm currently on a new cycle so waiting for ovulation to come (probably be another 7 days before it becomes a positive for ovulation soon) then I'll be in the 2 weeks wait while I'm vacationing everywhere. So been going out with friends and doing stuff... Learned how to shoot a gun at a shooting range too (although I don't think I'll ever want to own a gun, least not prior to sending off my future kids to college)... Maybe after they're grown. :shrug: But in the meanwhile, it's a good stress release- I rather enjoyed it. I've always grown up being uneasy/nervous about the idea of guns (so this is the first time in my life I feel more at ease about the idea of guns). The summer certainly has not been a lazy one thus far. I've been trying to get back into working out routine in my daily schedule as well since flag football practice starts for me on Monday (need to shape up for that). :dohh:

I hope everyone's doing alright with their journeys (pregnant or ttc or even waiting to ttc).


----------



## mamadonna

wow you sound full o busy deafgal....good luck for this month:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

Morning everyone :hi:
Hope all is well x x
Fab bump pics Kim
As for moi , not too bad actually positively bouncing my darlings - all's well in my neck of the woods. x x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone?

I'm CD10 today but still only showing as 'low fertility' on monitor. So just a waiting game for when ov will come. Have felt some ov twinges so hoping they are starting to wake up ready :haha: We :sex: Saturday morning and are now planning every 2-3 days from then until 'peak' has happened :thumbup:

Stina, sending you loads of luck for tomorrow. So exciting :happydance: Can't wait to hear about your little arrival. Take care and get as much rest today as you can x


----------



## donna79

Got fingers crossed this is your month Nat.
Stina omg ... C - Day tomorrow ... huge :hugs: to you and Mr W.
The first "It Fell Out" :baby: , thankfully he/she won't fall out as being gently assisted out instead.
Hopefully there's a few more new arrivals to come


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone!

Donna- glad to hear you're in a good place at the moment :) Bouncing Donna is what we like to hear lol.

Deafgal- definitely sounds like you've got a lot on your hands at the moment! Maybe all of the distractions will prove to be a good thing when TTC?

Inkd- yep, that would be timing if you got a job and fell pregnant at the same time but I bet you wouldn't complain ;)

Nat- hope that eggy doesn't keep you waiting too long! It sounds like you've got a good plan in place so fingers crossed your sticky bean isn't too far away :)

Mama- hope you're doing ok and AF is still keeping away ;)

Stina- I can't believe the day is nearly here! Our first It Fell Out baby- so exciting! Good luck for tomorrow hon. We'll all be thinking about you (and waiting to see who guessed the gender right lol).

As for me, everything is fine. Have got a midwife appointment tomorrow so hoping she'll still say that he's head down but he's been moving so much lately, who knows?! Had the last all day NCT class on Saturday which was great. It was a bit more serious and in depth this time, but we got some light relief when a few of the guys had to practice how to change a dirty nappy! OH got off lightly though, as he picked the card for how to put on a baby carrier. He was so relieved lol. We've all exchanged email addresses now so hopefully, we'll all be able to stay in touch :)


----------



## inkdchick

nope i wouldnt complain at all but i still havent heard anything about the job yet and i still have 13 days to go to find out for this cycle too lol


----------



## mamadonna

i will be thinking of u tomorrow windswept good luck...i cant wait to meet our first fell out crew :baby:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope everyone had a nice weekend. 
Good luck for tomorrow stina. It's very exciting and I can't wait to hear if you have a boy or girl:happydance::baby:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Lou, how are you doing? Hope you've had a good weekend hon x


----------



## donna79

Good morning :hi:
How are we all feeling today?


----------



## deafgal01

my arms are pretty sore. :rofl: I'm gonna be fine though- stayin' alive! I blame the sore muscles on the weight lifting I did with my friend yesterday. :haha: It was worth it though to make her feel worth something. I told her she kicked my butt at it!

How are y'alls doing? :hi:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how are we all?

Just had a peek on Facebook and it looks like all has gone well for Stina :) I will leave it up to her to make the announcement on Baby Windswept though ;)


----------



## Nat0619

Aww, I can't wait to find out :happydance: Was thinking about her all day yesterday. So glad it sounds like it went well :thumbup:

Kim, you next! :happydance:

How is everyone?

I am CD12 now and fertility monitor hit 'high' this morning :happydance: The test stick looked a lot different to yesterday's too, the oestrogen line a lot lighter and there was already a very light LH line :wacko: That usually suggests 'peak' is coming very soon but it seems early for me and I also don't have any real signs (ov twinges, cm) that suggest it is that close. We :sex: last night (Saturday before that) and hopefully will do every couple of days now until ov is gone. Just bought some grapefruit juice with my food shop too :thumbup: Disgusting stuff but, hey, if it helps :haha:

x


----------



## mamadonna

i love grapefruit juice nat a only started drinking while ttc but i really enjoy it...

cant wait to hear of windswept i havent got her on facebook so will have to wait :dohh:


----------



## inkdchick

my baby was 17 yesterday god time has gone so wuick i cant believe when i think of her that im trying for another one lol but cant wait wish it was now lol
Hope everyone is having a good day despite the rain like i have here, and i hope all went well for Stina and Kim it wont be long before its you we are all waiting to here about aww so sweet thinking about it.
xx tina


----------



## donna79

Afternoon all :hi:
How's the day gone so far?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, hows everybody doing? It's an awful day here, chucking it down with rain! Anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend?
I'm cd 18 today and haven't had any 'symptoms' as yet, I'm not particularly hopeful for this cycle but stranger things have happened I suppose :haha:
I took the cough medicine up until ovulation and I also ordered some royal jelly tablets so I've been taking them for the last 3 days. At the weekend I'm going to order some honey which contains royal jelly, pollen and bee propolis. I've read very good things about it and it can't do any harm to try, apart from rotting me teeth!:haha:


----------



## donna79

Hiya Toots, :rofl: rotting teeth eh? 
Weather sunny but a cool wind , some dark clouds coming over every so often I expect a shower or three at some point.
Housework ... that's as exciting as my weekend will get , unless DH decides to take us out for some retail therapy (he doesn't like staying in feels the need to get out and about!)


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, retail therapy sounds like a good plan:thumbup:
Unfortunately I've got to work on Saturday and visit dads on Sunday. Got no idea what to get my dad or other halfs. Mums are so much easier to buy for!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

How is everyone? Can't wait to hear from Stina to see if she has a prince or princess :happydance:

Well it's my birthday weekend this weekend :happydance::cake: It's on Sunday. 37!! :wacko: So scary how old I'm getting now :nope: Birthdays and my age wouldn't bother me at all if it wasn't for my damn biological clock :growlmad: It gets scarier every year now not being a mummy yet :cry: But I'm still looking forward to my birthday and will enjoy it :thumbup: OH and I are off to see Jason Manford tomorrow night but not sure what will be doing on Sunday - probably seeing mom and dad at some point as want to anyway as it's Father's Day too. That always falls around my birthday, if ever my birthday is a Sunday you can guarantee it's Father's Day.

I'm on CD14 today and have been 'high' on fertility monitor for 3 days now so waiting for the 'peak'! We are into the 'every other day' now this week and will continue this plan until ov gone.

Been bridesmaid shopping dress with my brother's fiancee today, I am going to be their bridesmaid when they get married next May :wedding: She is having her sister too. We have chosen today the style of dress, I am going to have it in fuschia pink with a black sash and she is having black with a fuschia sash :thumbup: Should be really nice. They are aware of my plan for a :baby: and the girl in the shop said they can easily adjust the dress if I happen to be pregnant for the wedding. But if I don't conceive this month or next (which would mean :baby: is due March or April), I will have a couple of months off TTC as I don't want to be due in May or June as would be really heavily pregnant then and don't want to risk missing my bruv's wedding cos I'm giving birth :haha:

Have a fab weekend all x


----------



## mamadonna

i hope you have a brilliant birthday weekend wouldnt it be fab if u conceived on ur birthday


----------



## inkdchick

Nat have a brilliant Happy Birthday hun , god i wish i was still 37 im nearly 8 years older than you yikes !!!!! lol and still trying so dont lose heart it will happen xx


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks girls :thumbup:

Mama, yes I have thought how fab it would be if I conceive on my birthday - it's certainly possible that I could ov around then. It would be fabulous to get a :bfp: and work out that it could have happened then :thumbup:

x


----------



## Toots3495

:cake::cake::cake::cake: happy birthday for tomorrow nat :cake::cake::cake::cake:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/ have a fantastic day. Get busy and hopefully that :bfp: is heading your way:thumbup:
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend:kiss:


----------



## mamadonna

having an ok weekend here,i know af is just round the corner tho

cant wait to see baby windswept the suspence is killing me


----------



## inkdchick

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAT :cake:


----------



## mamadonna

Happy birthday Nat x


----------



## Toots3495

:cake::cake::cake::cake: hope you've had a great birthday nat:happydance::cake:


----------



## windswept

Well, Ladies - he's Prince Archie! The most handsome little red head i ever did see! He weighed 6 lbs 12 oz, so not as wee as they expected! All went well, and we are home - managed a walk at the beach today with my complete little family... Am a very happy girl, and madly deeply in love!

More details and photos to follow... Cx


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS on the safe and healthy arrival of little Archie hun so happy and so pleased for you well done hope is all well with yourself too xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## donna79

Congratulations Mr & Mrs W on the safe arrival of Archie.
Best wishes and :hugs: to all.

XX


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Thank you for all the birthday wishes :hugs: I had a lovely day. Am now 37 :wacko:

Stina!! Huge, huge congratulations hun :hugs: So, so happy for you and glad all went well for little Archie's arrival :thumbup: Can't wait to see pics! And I was right :haha: I said you were having a little prince :hugs: Beautiful name choice too, Archie is so cute :thumbup:

As for me, I'm CD17 today and still no peak :growlmad: Not sure I'm going to ov this month to be honest, body pretty quiet even though monitor has had 6 high days now. Also no signs of any EWCM, although I have felt 'wet' :blush: But funnily enough the last time I drank some grapefruit juice I had absolutely no EWCM - and conceived! :shrug: We've been :sex: every 2 days the past week so we are doing what was successful last time. But as I say, not sure I'm going to ov :nope:

How is everyone else? x


----------



## donna79

Morning Nat , happy (although belated) birthday .
Pretty quiet over here, busy with work and house , counting down the weeks to our holiday. 9 weeks to go !!!!!!!


----------



## Toots3495

Congratulations mr and mrs windswept on the safe arrival of baby Archie :baby:
Can't wait to see pics and hear all about him and his delivery! 
Hope your feeling well stina:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations 2 you both,i bet little Archie is gorgeous can't wait 2 see pics


----------



## donna79

Hello ladies :hi:
How are we all doing today ?


----------



## windswept

Here he is!
 



Attached Files:







Archie - 5 days old 2.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 12









Archie & Granda - 5 days.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## donna79

Stina he's absolutely stunning - a proper Bonny wee Archie x
You both must be over the moon xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all, how's everybody doing today?
Oh my goodness stina you have an absolutely gorgeous little man there! You must be so in love with the little fellow:baby:. How are you finding your first few days of being a mum?

I'm really pleased today because my Apimist royal jelly, pollen, honey and propolis blend has arrived:happydance:. Can't wait to get started on it and hopefully it'll make a difference. It's bloody expensive but hopefully it'll be worth it. £16.70 for a 414gm jar!


----------



## windswept

Thanks Guys - I quite like him too!

I'm going to write up a full account of my caesarean experience at some point - I took notes whilst in hospital to do so. Might be a while before I get round to it though, so in the meantime:

We went into hospital at 2 pm on the Monday - had to wait nearly 2 hours for a bed! There is a bit of a baby boom on Lewis & Harris just now, and 6 ladies were discharged that day (maternity only has beds for 9 women). It was so busy! We settled in and I was seen by my consultant - scan showed still breech, and they were worried about fluid levels so threatened an emergency section that night. Thankfully that was not required. Saw the anaesthetist, and the nurses prepped me for the op (shaved my bikini line, measured me up for stockings, took bloods, etc). I slept okay, but was a little nervous about the next day!

When it came to the op, I wasn't too anxious or scared - I was more excited to meet my bubba! The spinal was not a pleasant experience for me, that was by far the worst bit of the procedure. When it eventually worked, I was wheeled into theatre and the fun began. Mr Windswept was amazing, for someone who can't watch Casualty for his fear of blood and needles! I knew exactly where they were working most of the time, and could feel the pressure and tugging as they took my baby out. He cried straight away, and so did I!

They held him over the screen for me to see - and a lasting memory will always be the sight of the umbilical cord and his swollen goulies - that's all I saw. And all I heard was, 'he's got red hair'! They took him to me once they'd cleaned him up a bit, and put him on my chest - he was so close due to the screen, that I couldn't see him properly. But from what I could see, he definitely wasn't a Kyle, Cameron, Ciaran or Connor... We both agreed that! He was taken away and up to maternity, along with Mr W. It took a while before they dealt with cysts (removed my womb to get a look at ovaries, which were clear, so verdict was that I had had endometreosis and the pregnancy had dissolved the cyst). I was meant to go into the recovery room for an hours sleep - I told them I wouldn't sleep and just to take me up! They did as I asked and I was back in my ward with my baby before long.

I feel I missed out on skin to skin contact at the birth, which makes me sad, but it hasn't done us any harm! We have it all the time now!

That night was the longest and most frustrating one of my life - so hot, attached to lots of machines and had a catheter in (which leaked) and had my wee one by my side but was unable to tend to him myself... The next day felt like the first day of the rest of my life - I was so delighted to be up and about and was getting lots of praise for how well I was moving about.

That's enough for now! Cx
 



Attached Files:







P1020238.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## inkdchick

aww hun you looked so well straight after well done you and congratulations to you both he's beautiful xxxx lots of love from us all xxxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Stina, he is absolutely gorgeous :kiss::hugs: What a handsome little fellow! You both must be so delighted.

Glad to hear the caesarean went well too and that you were up and about quickly and are now able to have lots of time with your little man :thumbup: I must admit, I really don't fancy an epidural, it is the one thing I think I will try to avoid unless absolutely necessary. I just don't like the thought of a needle in the spine at all :nope: But obviously it is necessary for a c-section unless you are put to sleep, which I wouldn't want to be as you'd miss :baby:'s arrival then. So that is the only time I think I'd want one (remember me saying this for future - I can imagine my post now after giving birth saying "I had an epidural after half an hour" :haha:)

Huge congratulations to you both! x


----------



## inkdchick

well girls i may have to cave in tomorrow morning and test although all i could get was an sainsburys own brand one, as i have had really really wet let down of watery cloudy cm all day and have been back and forth to the bathroom thinking af has started but no only this watery cloudy cm, boobs are so sore at sides that when i walk they kill, and i keep getting a burning sensation through them and have a slight headache am tired but drinking lucozade to help me through the day just one small bottle i might add as coffee doesnt seem to hit the spot at the mo, will let you know tomorrow if i do it xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nat0619 said:


> Oh Stina, he is absolutely gorgeous :kiss::hugs: What a handsome little fellow! You both must be so delighted.
> 
> Glad to hear the caesarean went well too and that you were up and about quickly and are now able to have lots of time with your little man :thumbup: I must admit, I really don't fancy an epidural, it is the one thing I think I will try to avoid unless absolutely necessary. I just don't like the thought of a needle in the spine at all :nope: But obviously it is necessary for a c-section unless you are put to sleep, which I wouldn't want to be as you'd miss :baby:'s arrival then. So that is the only time I think I'd want one (remember me saying this for future - I can imagine my post now after giving birth saying "I had an epidural after half an hour" :haha:)
> 
> Huge congratulations to you both! x

i had an epidural with my oldest daughter and i wish i never had it, it was ok going in but only worked on the lower part of my tummy and i had all the pains going through my legs and i have had back trouble ever since so at the moment its really playing up with all what i have going on at the mo xx


----------



## Nat0619

Good luck for testing Ink :thumbup: Is AF late?

I'm still waiting to ov! :growlmad: CD18 today and monitor still showing 'high' this morning, has been since CD12. But have had some EWCM yesterday and today :happydance: and plenty of ov twinges, so think it may be just having a big build-up :haha: It is not unusual for me to ov as late as CD20/21 so the cycle length isn't unusual. We have stuck rigidly to the :sex: every 2 days since CD11 (and CD8 before that so a 3 day break there), so hopefully this is keeping the :spermy: nice and fresh :thumbup:

The pain about the timing of this month though is that, should I not get preggers, the :witch: will be due bang around the time we go away to Slovenia :growlmad: Never mind. But obviously hoping she doesn't show and I get a :bfp: either just before we go or whilst we're out there :thumbup: Just won't be able to try any slovenian wine then :nope:

x


----------



## inkdchick

no hun its due thurs so i might just test tomorrow and see if it shows anything and then again on thurs the day its due wish me luck xx
good luck on you testing hun i hope you get your BFP before you go and im sorry about not being able to try the wine but you will have a good reason for not tho the best reason lol xx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening ink, good luck with the testing. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Hun.


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you dont know if what i have going on is good but OV was certainly different for me so im really hoping . at ov i had the most stretchy egg white cm i have ever had it stretched to 6 inches , ive never had egg white cm ive only ever had watery cm.
I now have lots of watery cm and i mean lots as of today i kept feeling this let down and though omg af is here two days early but NA just this cloudy watery cm so thats why i think that i should test maybe, i have no cramping to report just the odd twinge in my back and the boobs hurt at armpits and they have a burning sensation through them every now and again and hurt when i walk but thats it really. Normally im cramping like hell by now but nothing so test i will in the morning and then again on thurs to make sure and then i'll let you all know xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hopefully the acupuncture has worked:thumbup:. It's all sounding great so I will hope to see a :bfp: in the next couple of days! You certainly deserve it Hun.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Stina, he really is the most gorgeous little guy :) Honestly, it sounds like you coped with the c-section absolutely brilliantly. At our antenatal classes, they stressed that it's never too late for skin to skin so I'm sure you and Mr W have made up for it well since! How are you finding motherhood so far?

Happy belated birthday Nat. Sorry I haven't been on the board to wish you happy birthday at the time. Hope you had a lovely day :) I share your fear of the epidural by the way. Not trying to be tough or make out I can do it all without pain relief, but the needle in the spine proper freaks me out too! Going to try as hard as I can to cope without, all being well.

Inkd- keeping fingers crossed for you tomorrow. Sounds like you've got some promising symptoms there!

Lou- sounds like you're well kitted out for this month :) You never know- it could be your mix (as pricey as it might be) that could make all the difference ;)

How is everyone else?

Well, I've had quite a few days of it. On Saturday evening, we noticed a drip coming through our ceiling through a very fine crack. It got worse and worse until this morning, when I came downstairs to find half of the ceiling on the floor :( What a nightmare! So, we've had to get a plumber to come out and fix the leak (turned out to be the bathroom sink) as well as a builder to come and see when he can fix the ceiling (will be Monday because it needs time to dry out but he can't fix the hole, so the entire ceiling has to be rebuilt and plastered). All this has been going on in the middle of having the decorators in the house, starting baby's room who are also going to have to come back at the end of next week to redecorate our entire kitchen :( 
On top of that this morning, I rang Mamas and Papas to get the furniture delivered next week (the carpet will be going down in baby's room on Monday). The woman on the phone told me that my wardrobe and dresser/changer was out of stock for 6 weeks!! I asked how it was possible that it was out of stock as when we bought it 7 weeks ago, it was in stock and we were told our name would be put on our items in the warehouse and we could have it delivered anytime. She said she had no idea. I was on the verge of tears at this point, seriously! She went off to have a word with the manager and warehouse and somehow, they 'miraculously' found our furniture in the warehouse. I hope it hasn't just been taken off some other family :( Anyway, it's all being delivered and put together on Thursday so it's safe to say, I've got my hands full here for the next 10 days or so!

We've got our hospital visit tomorrow evening so I'm quite excited about that. Anything to get me out of the house and take my mind off ceilings, walls, floors and furniture (oh, and we've got a guy coming next week to sort out our fence, guttering and driveway). Who said maternity leave was meant to be relaxing!?


----------



## mamadonna

windswept he is absolutely gorgeous well done:thumbup:

good luck ink with testing :thumbup:

i hope o hurrys up for you nat,not sure if i o or not this last month but af go me anyway so a new month for me:dohh:

i hope everyone else is keeping well:hugs:


----------



## donna79

Morning :hi:


----------



## Toots3495

:howdy: morning Donna, how's you today? I'm currently sat in work with bugger all to do and I'm bored senseless!


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

You having a quiet spell at work then at the mo Lou?

Donna, how are you?

Ink, waiting to hear if you've tested?? :shrug:

My flippin monitor is still only on 'high' :growlmad: I'm now worried I'm not going to ov at all this month and wondering if maybe my body hasn't recovered from the mc yet :nope: Planning to DTD again tonight to keep up with the 'every 2 days' thing for a bit longer, just in case eggy suddenly pops out :haha: I have acupuncture at 4pm today :happydance: Maybe this will push it out! :haha:

2 weeks today we go to Slovenia :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## inkdchick

yes i tested but as always it was NEG, but got up this morning feeling so hungry and a little iffy, and had luch but couldnt finish it went up to pee and gagged twice and still feel a little ify and really really tired so will test again in the morning and every morning til it shows up or i get af, but im really hoping she takes the longest awaited holdiay for over a year !.
Lou so sorry to hear that you are bored if you are on the computer play solitair til you get the busy spell back lol.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning gals, I've just noticed that my ticker is completely wrong as af is due tomorrow. Maybe it'll catch up next month:haha:
How's everybody today?
Kim, how's things going at home? You've got a million and one jobs on the go there!
Nat, how was acupuncture? Have you gone back to your little man that was treating you before?
Ink, have you retested?
Donna, mama, deafgal, anything new with you girls?


----------



## donna79

Hiya Toots, nothing exciting happening at this end I'm afraid.
Just plodding along nicely x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Donna, how are things progressing with the ivf?


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin girls,nothin exciting here either,just work work work,at least its helping take my mind off ttc


----------



## donna79

I start the injections in September and go from there , providing all my bloods and scans are ok. I have 3 complex cysts on my left ovary and they need to make sure all is ok before hand.


----------



## mamadonna

I bet u wish it was Sept now Donna,it'll be here b4 u know it:hugs:


----------



## donna79

Funnily enough i'm not looking forward to it , sounds silly but the thought of having to go through all that and we could still come away with nothing has really affected how I think about it now.
DH said that as soon as our hols are done with then I will start to feel different , hey maybe he is right and I'm just being daft ( well dafter that the usual ) .
S'pose reality has kicked in , not all are successful.


----------



## Toots3495

I'm the same mama, always at bloody work! Any plans for the weekend?

Not to long to wait Donna. The royal jelly I've bought is apparently very good for ladies going through ivf cos it makes the eggs healthier and more viable. It's recommended you start taking a spoonful a day and start about 3 months before you start treatment. The website is www.apitherapy.biz, I can't put a link in cos I haven't got a clue how to do it:dohh:. It might be worth looking into.


----------



## Toots3495

It appears to put the link in itself. Well I never knew that!!


----------



## donna79

When we had our intial appointment they gave us leaflets and booklets with details on apuncture and organic therapies and also what foods and drinks to avoid. 
Green tea , coffee , pepsi all huge no-no's luckily I don't drink them away
You have to try and maintain the same weight as BMI is used to calculate the dosage of the drugs. 
Arrgghh what am I letting myself in for :dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

It is going to be tough going and hopefully it'll be totally worth it in the end. Is it nhs funded or have you got to pay privately? I wonder why green tea is a no-no:shrug:. Is the medication to encourage your body to produce more eggs?


----------



## donna79

Private - because we had LO naturally we have to pay,
Green tea acts as a stimulant and interferes with the meds.
The medication delays ovulation and encourages more follicles to develop - increasing the chances.


----------



## inkdchick

i think im out girls am just waiting for the full flow today.
It started when i got up for a pee this morning at 12.15 ish i wiped and had a very very plae pink smudge on the tissue and now after getting up after 9 am this morning i have had to put a small thin towel in as i have caramel coloured cm, its stil like the watery cm i had up til now but a little thicker and well caramel coloured so am sure that af is on her way AGAIN!!! gutted. what do you think. I dont have any cramping although my hips ache and some of the ache is goin gdown the outsides of my legs but only every now and again. I really dont know what to think my af should have arrived full on this morning but nothing only this coloured stuff.. help !!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

im not going to retest hun until i know if this is af or not so i thought i would leave it for at leaset 4 more days and see what happens in that time, as af was supposed to be today if i dont get anymore than jsut this caramel coloured stuff then i will go to the epu and get them to do a blood test at least i will get the result there and then x


----------



## Toots3495

Perhaps wait and see what happens for the rest of the day ink and retest in a day or so Hun.


----------



## inkdchick

yep i think thats the way to go god this gas is rediciculous where the hell does it all come from lol been bad now for three days constantly all day poor OH lol


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, hope everyone is doing ok today.

Inkd- I agree with Lou. May be best to see how things progress and if nothing happens, retest in a day or so. Is there no chance it could be old implantation bleeding?

Nat- how did the acupuncture go? Any sign of your peak on the CBFM?

Donna- it sounds like you'll be going through a lot with the IVF. Even the preparation sounds complicated! But it will SO be worth it if it all turns out well. I think the best thing to do is go on your hols, try not to think too much about it, and just have loads of fun and a great time.

Lou- how are you today? Sounds like you're working hard at the min. Hope you're not overdoing it!

Mamadonna- how are things with you? And Deafgal?

My day has been reasonably quiet. Only the decorators in the house today so not as chaotic! We now finally have paint on the walls :happydance: Just one wall for them to wallpaper tomorrow, and that's their job done. Can't wait for the carpet and furniture to come next week.
The tour of the labour ward yesterday went well. It was really quiet when we were there actually- only 2 out of 10 delivery rooms were being used! We were shown a room with a birthing pool which was interesting. I'm not sure if I have my mind made up one way or another about using it but at least I know I have the option. I'll just see how I feel when I'm in labour I think!


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon kim, I bet you'll be so pleased when you don't have to put up with anymore workmen! Has your ceiling been mended yet?
Labour ward tour must have been nice, get a little familiar with the place. How are you feeling about the birth now it's getting close, excited or nervous or both?!

Although af is due for me tomorrow I've had no spotting which is a first! Something I'm taking is obviously helping but the trouble is I'm taking so much I don't know what it is:haha:.


----------



## inkdchick

well things are changing hun its now a mucus type cm darker brown with streaks of blood through it but i still have no real cramping just ache really lower back and hips this is all really weird and i dont feel like i normally do before af well it should have been here full flow this morning but this is all im getting so maybe tomorrow morning o yay !


----------



## inkdchick

ive never had implantation at anytime in my life so i have no idea what it is or what is supposed to look like i dont know anyone personally who has


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Well I'm getting increasingly frustrated with my body now this month :growlmad: I'm trying to not get too upset with it as it has been through a lot the past few months but I JUST WISH I WOULD PEAK!! :wacko: CD20 and still high! We didn't end up DTD last night either, OH zonked out (he had been up since about 5am though as had to go to Doncaster for a work meeting). Planning tonight :haha::blush: Still getting a lot of ov twinges, some slight EWCM sometimes and loads of backache now today. I got backache around ov time last month and did get AF 2 weeks after it so think it was ov. I just feel like my ovaries are having a huge build-up! This must be some egg :haha: So desperate to catch it if it does end up coming out.

Acupuncture was good. Yes Lou, same little chinese man bless him :haha: He took my pulses and said that, considering what my body has been through, I'm actually still pretty balanced. Just needed a bit of balancing of my earth element again (same one that was out of whack with me last time). Had about 8 needles poked in my legs and feet :haha: He recommended a follow-up session in a month so got him booked again for 20th July (which should be before ov next month if there's nothing doing this month).

Ink, I'm hoping AF doesn't fully turn up for you and this is some kind of implantation :thumbup:

Lou, I'm hoping that no spotting is a good sign for you :thumbup: Have you tested at all? Also, I'm quite interested in that royal jelly you're taking - my 37 year old ovaries may require something to increase egg quality :haha:

Kim, big countdown for your little one now! Not long to go x


----------



## Toots3495

How frustrating nat! Hopefully you'll peak over the weekend:thumbup:. Our bodies certainly know how to annoy us! Glad to hear all went well with the acupuncture and it's great that he reckons you're balanced.
Go to www.apitherapy.biz I have read lots of good things about their products. I went for a jar of 'apimist' which is royal jelly, pollen, propolis and honey. I've been amazed at how good honey is for us, not just when ttc but for general health, it certainly is amazing stuff. Apparently it's very good for improving egg quality and it's been successful for ladies having ivf so I figured it's well worth trying. Im also taking a royal jelly supplement on top of that and I'm buzzing:rofl:
My boobs have been really achy which is different and also I've not had any spotting yet (af due today) so I did a hpt this morning but it was bfn. I'm not really surprised but I am putting a lot of hope into this honey so hopefully I'll be successful in the next few months.
How's everybody else today?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Lou, sounds like you're taking some really good stuff at the moment :) I started having 2 teaspoons of manuka honey on my successful cycle, so I'm sure it helped things along. It's a great sign that you've had no spotting, although a shame about the bfn this morning. Maybe it's just a little bit early? Feeling excited about the birth, which I know is a bit weird. I've no illusions that it'll be horrendously painful, but the end result will be SO worth it. It's not like I'd be going through the pain for no reason.

Aww Nat, still no peak? I hope the acupuncture nudges things along for you. You never know- maybe you'll get 2 released at once this month?! ;)

Inkd- how are things for you this morning?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Girls :flower:

Still no peak! But my ovaries and back have been killing me today :wacko: I clearly have very high oestrogen for some reason this month :haha: The lines on the stick this morning were about the same strength so that suggests very close to peak - but who knows :shrug: I've felt like I've been ovulating for about a week now! :wacko: Had loads of EWCM again today, after having that die down a lot the past couple of days. Had a load earlier in the week too so god only knows what my body is doing :dohh: We :sex: last night so back into it again and pretty sure we have the whole month covered so far since AF ended :haha:

We are away this weekend in Cardiff for the Speedway Grand Prix (OH's xmas pressie). So maybe we'll conceive a welsh baby :haha:

I'll take a look at that stuff you're taking Lou, it sounds really good :thumbup: I do believe honey is very good for you, after all it's totally natural - these bees are clever things. I've just remembered that I took it a fair bit the month we conceived too. Had better get back on it :haha: 

Sorry you got a BFN :nope: Hopefully the royal jelly will help over the next month or two :thumbup: Have you and OH discussed IUI any more? Have you got a deadline you are going to give it until before you look more into that?

Happy weekend all :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, how was everyones weekend? A good time had by all I hope:thumbup:. I didn't do anything exciting and I find the weekends go by so bloody fast!! Oh and I watched the film insidious last night and it scared the crap out of me:haha:, I do enjoy a good scary movie!
Af arrived on Sunday which is a couple of days late and no spotting before hand so something is helping my cycle:thumbup:. 
Nat, I'm still undecided about iui:dohh:. It just doesn't feel right for me at the moment and I've just got a gut feeling that I will get pregnant on my own, it's taking long enough though! I'm not sure if they keep you on the list for a certain amount of time and then perhaps you have to get referred again:shrug:, just want to have a few more cycles of ttc naturally and then I will really have to make a decision. How was your trip to Cardiff?
Kim, how's everything with you? Are the house repairs coming along nicely?
Ink, Donna, mama, deafgal, how are all you ladies doing?
Stina, I hope everything is going well with you and your little man.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou and to everyone else :hi:

Lou, sounds good that something is helping your cycle :thumbup: Interesting that you have that gut instinct that you will get pregnant on your own - I would trust that, gut instincts can be very accurate and I always believe you should follow them.

That film looks terrifying! :argh: I've seen clips of it.

OH and I had a fab weekend in Cardiff thank you. Speedway was fab, hotel was lovely and we had a fab night out in Cardiff too - we were dirty stopouts, didn't get back to hotel until about 2am :haha: We both had a bit to drink :drunk:, OH a little too much I think as he was sick :sick: after getting back to hotel and felt a tad rough the next morning :dohh: Weather was lovely the Sunday morning so we went down to the bay and went on a nice boat trip before we collected our bags and caught the train home.

I finally hit 'peak' Saturday morning too :happydance: Finally! CD22! Had lots of ov twinges late Saturday so reckon could have ov'd then. Unfortunately, due to alcohol and the late night, there was no DTD Saturday night but we did on Sunday morning :blush: But this was maybe too late for the eggy. Will just have to wait and see now :shrug:

So into my first 2WW since mc x


----------



## Toots3495

:howdy: good morning girls, how is everybody today?
:wohoo: congrats on finally getting your peak nat! It sounds as though you and your oh had a fab time at the weekend.
Get your honey ordered and then we can be buzz buddies while we wait to be bub buds:haha::tease:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: :dust: to all you ladies.

I'm doing fine. Finally home from my trip. Still in the 2ww. We'll see if AF gets me in first week of July or not.


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Deafgal, hope AF stays away for you :thumbup: Do you feel positive this month?

Lou, I will need to sort some honey stuff out yes.

I'm ok. Still having some slight ov twinges every now and again which is unusual, as pretty sure it's already happened. They're only very mild and occasional though so probably just my body still sorting itself out after mc :wacko: Pretty sure that if I did ov it was on Saturday some time. So I would say I'm around 4dpo. AF will therefore be due bang in the middle of our holiday :dohh: Never mind though. We fly off to Slovenia a week today :happydance::happydance::happydance: This time next week we should have landed and be on the way to the hotel :thumbup:

OH and I are out tonight for a meal with his best mate and his wife. I have met his mate but not his wife yet. Looking forward to it, we're going to one of those buffet restaurants where you just help yourself and they do different nationalities of foods. Yum :thumbup: OH and I went there on our 3 year anniversary in January and it was lovely.

Stina, hope all is well with you and your little one :hugs:

Kim, how are things with you? Not long to go now! x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- no, I'm already counting myself out- seeing signs of my pms coming (pimples and tender boobs) so I'm gonna assume in the next 4 to 5 days she'll make an appearance. My temps aren't staying up so I'm going to assume that's a warning that af will show. I didn't really do sex much this month even though we did do it once before I ovulated. :shrug: I'm cool. Bring on the next cycle and I'd prefer a late spring/early summer baby anyways so I'd have more time off and at home with the baby before I go back to work.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone. All good today?

Nat- fingers crossed you won't have to worry about AF coming during your hols. Ooh, a week today and you'll be off. Bet you can't wait! I'll look forward to hearing all about it- it's somewhere I'd like to visit someday.


Lou- if your instincts are telling you that, then I think you're doing the right thing by using natural remedies and seeing if nature will take its course for now. It's a big decision to go for IUI so I'm sure a few more months TTC naturally won't hurt (and hopefully you won't have to make the IUI decision in the end anyway ;)).


Well, we now have a ceiling in our kitchen again! It was a hell of a messy job but so relieved it's done. Whole room is being redecorated tomorrow. Carpet for baby's room was meant to come on Monday too but when I rang up the carpet place in the afternoon, my name wasn't down for a fitting, even though I rang and confirmed it the week before! So, they hastily fitted me in first thing yesterday morning and then brought the wrong bloody carpet!! They one they brought was Doeskin apparently (beige) instead of blue- not much of a difference lol. So, I had to go back to the shop with the fitter at rush hour, show them which one I should have had, and then come back home for it to be fitted. Luckily, it's done now. Also yesterday afternoon, we had our car seat bases fitted at Mothercare and we now have his car seat so that's one more thing off the list :) Just have to keep my fingers crossed tomorrow that the nursery furniture actually turns up!!
Have just put the first load of his clothes in the wash now, so I can hopefully get them out away in the drawers and wardrobe tomorrow. So exciting! Once the nursery is done, I'll post a pic :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

By the way, this is the latest bump pic from today at exactly 36 weeks (so officially 9 months pregnant!).
 



Attached Files:







460.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Toots3495

That's some bump you've got going on there Kim! Officially 9 months pregnant:happydance::yipee::wohoo:I cant believe it's gone by so quickly. 
What a nightmare with the carpet but at least you managed to get it sorted. Fingers crossed there's no dramas with the furniture! Can't wait to see pics of the nursey.

I bet you're so looking forward to your hols nat:happydance:. It's crappy that af is due while your there but hopefully it'll stay away[-o&lt;. It'll be nice to hear all about it when you get back, looks a lovely place to go.

Glad to hear all is well with you deafgal. I'm Lou by the way, what's your name? You sound pretty chilled about this cycle but hopefully af will stay away!

I have had a pretty quiet day, work was fairly boring! I'm only cd4 today so got a few days to go before dtd like a mad woman starts all over again:haha: I bought some ovulation tests the other day so I'm all set. This is my month!! I'm all stocked up with everything I need. BFP HERE I COME!:haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Wow Kim, that bump is coming along very nicely :thumbup: How exciting to be planning everything for your little man's arrival now :happydance: Looking forward to seeing a pic of the nursery :hugs: How are you feeling? Any signals that anything is imminent yet?

Lou, really hoping this is your month hun - you so deserve it. You're certainly stocked up with everything you need :thumbup:

I'm just waiting and seeing now, only about 5dpo yet. When I conceived last time I got obvious pains around 8dpo which I'm sure were implantation. They were very distinctive so I think I will know if I get them again. I have felt very 'wet' down there since ov :blush:, which I got the month I conceived, but don't think I got it this early, don't think it can really mean anything until at least implantation has happened :shrug:

Do any of you ladies ever notice things that you hope can be 'signs'? On my birthday we were behind a car that's numberplate was BFP. And it's happened to me again today - was behind a car on the way home with a BFP numberplate again! On Sunday when we got home from Cardiff there were 3 magpies in our garden and on Monday I saw 3 again, flying over our garden. 3 for a girl! :pink: Then in a newsagent on the way home today I had a glance at the mags and the first one I saw was one with "You're Pregnant" in big letters on the cover! For god's sake - please god let these be signs [-o&lt;

Oh well, if not I've got our holiday :happydance: Going shopping after work tomorrow with some birthday money to get some new clothes for hols x


----------



## deafgal01

Lou- I'm Natalie. There's already another Nat in here so I'm ok with being called DG for short since it follows my screen name. :rofl: Yeah, I'm more chilled this cycle than I have been all year. Fingers crossed you get your long awaited bfp too! :dust:

Nat- can't wait for you to go on your vacation. As for the signs, I'm not sure I really put much stock in them. I mean I saw a rainbow in New York, and then when I went on my western trip (about a week later) I saw more rainbows traveling through Idaho (3 times in the sky and rest of the time the rainbows was seen in the water sprinkler systems on the farms). I've been told that a rainbow is a sign that you'll be pregnant or you are pregnant. Not sure how that works so will keep ya posted. Bfp on a license plate? COOL and magpies? Wow, I hope you're getting your bfp soon!


----------



## Nat0619

Hey! Hi Natalie from another Natalie :happydance:

Not heard that about rainbows - I'm going to be looking for one of those now :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls,
Another Natalie! I've not heard that about rainbows either but I'll sure be looking out for them:haha:. 
Kim, did the furniture turn up for little mans nursery?
Nat, I've not ever noticed any signs before but you had rather a lot there! I hope this is your month, sounds promising already:happydance:
Have a good weekend girls:kiss:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :)

Loving the positivity in here :thumbup: Nat, those do seem like an awful lot of signs! I saw 4 magpies on my way to our gender scan and so did my friend, so it might be a good omen if you've seen 3 :winkwink: I love the fact that you saw a numberplate with BFP on- best sign ever!!!

Lou- furniture has all arrived thank goodness! Decorators are just finishing my kitchen off so hopefully next week, I may be left alone in the house for a bit!

DG (to stop the Nat/Natalie confusion!)- how are things with you?

Right, here are a couple of pics of the nursery. There's still odd and ends to be done in it, but it's starting to take shape and look like a proper room now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14









014.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Toots3495

Kim, the nursey looks fantastic! All you need now is your little man in it:happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Lou :) We're pleased with how it turned out, although it does look a little bit like a Mamas and Papas showroom ;)

MiL has just come to see it and the first thing she said to me was that it looks like bubba had dropped a bit. I'm not so sure, but I hope she's right! It's all quiet at the moment- had a few Braxton Hicks, but that's about it. Think this little guy is going to make us wait ;)


----------



## deafgal01

The nursery looks awesome. I bet it'll look beautiful when it's all done and ready for baby!

I'm doing good. Taking care of my DH today. Normally he takes care of himself and cooks for us but dr orders today are that he's not to drive or even cook on a stove. So I'm sitting at home relaxing while he's sleeping off the sedation.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Everyone :flower:

Nat (DG!), sorry to hear your DH is poorly. Hope he feels better soon.

Kim, that nursery is just gorgeous :thumbup::hugs: That stripy wall and rug really set if off nicely and the white furniture looks beautiful. I take it you've bought a lot from Mamas and Papas then? :haha:

I'm ok. Counting down to our hols :happydance: We've both broke up from work today :thumbup: I popped into Wolverhampton shopping after work and got a few new things clothes-wise. Still want to get a few more things and we need to get spending money.

Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? OH, me and my mom and dad are off to watch the Midlands Master Football in Birmingham tomorrow night so that should be good x


----------



## deafgal01

He already looks like he's feeling somewhat better. Not sleeping it off anymore. :haha: He's still on a strictly fluid only diet for rest of today. Then tomorrow if he's feeling up to it, we can resume solids for him.

Nat- that sounds like a great day! I bet you loved shopping!

Weekend plans- well not much really. Tomorrow going to a party and bringing a dish to share for that along with firework show at end of the night. Then Sunday I'm supposed to go help a girlfriend paint her house (one of the rooms). :shrug: Haven't figured out what to do on the 4th yet. The football game in Birmingham sounds fun.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Just saying bye-bye for a week or so as OH and I are all packed and ready for the off to Slovenia tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is well, speak to you girls very soon xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- have a great vacation!!!!!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, have a great time Nat!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back :)

How is everyone else?

My day has been good. Went to see the midwife today, and everything is right on track. Measuring perfect, his heartbeat was good and she said that baby's head is now 'deeply engaged'. Eek! I talked to her about my pelvic pain getting worse and when she saw me try and get on the bed, she gave me a telling off for putting up with it for so long and referred me to the physio straight away! I didn't know if it was a normal thing to have during pregnancy, so I just kept quiet and got on with it lol.


----------



## mamadonna

i hope you have a great time nat

not long now waiting

hi to every1 else:wave:


----------



## Toots3495

:hi: hi girls,
Nat, have a great holiday:happydance:. Can't wait to hear all about it, bring back a :bfp: :happydance: :dust:

Kim, good to hear you're going to get some physio. You've obviously got a very British keep calm and carry on attitude! 

DG, how's things with you? Is oh on the mend now?

Hi mama, Donna and ink, hope you girls are keeping well? Anything new going on?

I'm cd 10 today and opk is starting to get slightly darker. Any day now and eggy should be ready to go:wohoo::headspin::dance:


----------



## deafgal01

DH is on the mend or should I say he's quite all better already. :rofl: He said his swallowing issue is now improved so he's able to eat easier now. :yipee: I'm sorry to say that AF showed her face this morning but I'm celebrating a nice long LP (after early ovulation). So I will be treating myself to something later today (either a mike's hard lemonade or a ice cream)...


----------



## Toots3495

Hey girls, hope everyone is tickety boo!
So I'm sitting at my kitchen table and I look out the window and there is a massive rainbow! It's absolutely chucking down outside! I'm remembering what you said about rainbows DG so hopefully that's my first sign!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed Toots that you're gonna get your bfp!


----------



## donna79

morning ladies :hi:
Kim not long to go now x 
How is everyone else ?


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, I'm good thanks but absolutely knackered! Went to bed far to late and really not with it today:dohh:. How's you?
How's everybody else today?


----------



## deafgal01

I'm doing fine over here... Nothing to report. :shrug: How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Lou, hopefully that rainbow is a good sign!
How are you Donna? Yep, not long to go now. Had a ton of really strong Braxton Hicks yesterday which got everyone excited except me- I'm sure he's going to make us wait!
How's your day going DG?


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: day's going great... did some strength training this morning which was awesome, and then got plans for dinner tonight with MIL... Yummy looking forward to that- hamburgers and fries... :yipee:

What are y'alls doing today? or even this weekend?


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls sorry i havent been on but have had my oldest and her fiancee down with us for 11 days had a great time with them. I have nothing to report as i have no idea if i ov'd this month let alone how many days past i would be but i do know that im cd16 today so 8 days to period date and acupunture this afternoon and im not bothered and havent even thought twice about as OH has been a bitch this last week and wont say why but i nearly walked out after having a bitch of a husband previously for 19 years i really cant handle another one who ignores you , wont come anywhere near me and wont talk to me he hid upstairs doing something for over 4 hours yesterday so i left him to it, and then he has a go at me for looking for and applying for jobs - where does he get off - honestly, i was seriously considering packing up everything i won and getting a mate to move me back to ipswich from london if he dont change i will go .
Sorry girls just needed to rant, but im ok sick of the rain but hey the gardens need it !


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ink that sounds awful... How rude of him to treat you like that!


----------



## inkdchick

well thats an italian man for you they get like that when they have things to worry about and dont air them apparantly, i asked my to be mother-in-law when he was at work yesterday, but she did say that he will explain they always do and not to take it personally so i havent since and he is back to normal now and very loving but i cant shift it out of my head and now i dont know if i want to marry him, move to italy and then get stuck out there but hey i'll work it out....


----------



## inkdchick

i thought i would let you know how i got on at the acupuncture on friday.....
I actually went to see her this time about my foot to see if she could stop something re- occuring but she said she couldnt because its growths on the nerves in my foot i would need to have them removed but she then turned and asked how we were doing this month ttc and i said we havent tried we havent even thought about it with lots going on that wasnt exactly priority and hardly bd'd at all. She smiled and checked my pulse and with bulging eyes turned and said - if i didnt know better i would say this cycle you have been lucky, i have never known such a strong pulse in someone thats not pregnant, i just laughed and thought yeah right that would be a miracle i think we only bd'd three times this month coz i havent let him near me since he was such a bitch for nearly 8 days and im now 5 days away from af so thats not gonna happen, i will still be here in a year i recon lol.
Well thats me done with might log in later when everyone awake on this cloudy sunday morn xx Morning Ladies xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ink- hope your man does explain soon enough. :dohh: Why are they so complicated? Fingers crossed the lady is right and you're pregnant. :yipee:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, hope everybody had a good weekend.
Ink, sorry to hear you're having probs with oh. Do you think that maybe the stress of ttc is getting to you both? The comment from the acupuncturist sounds very promising Hun. I hope she's right!:happydance:
How's everybody else today?
Kim, any sign of bubba putting in an appearance yet?
Nothing much new with me. I'm 3dpo today so it's early days.


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya toots how's you x, yeah well what ever was wrong with OH he is certainly over it now, tbh his divorce has been going on now for 11 years, (dont ask italian solicitors buggering about , its already been annuled as though it never happened through the Vatican but because in italy its classed as its own city) so now it has to now go through the civil court to be accepted in November this year and every now and again it gets him down as his ex wife Italian too, wanted him to pay her 30,000 euros a year to keep her but they never had kids and he said bugger that so thats why its been carrying on so long and her solicitor hates men so she's also out to get what she can.
Sorry that was a long reply but needed to get it off my chest lol.
As far as the acupunturist well we will see as it never happens but you never know lol i dont even know when i ov'd this cycle so i dont know what to expect this cycle heyho xx


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- wow... his ex wife sounds like a rightful bitch who is greedy! :dohh: No wonder why he's in such a mood whenever that drags up. Hope that gets resolved soon and you two can move on with your life having a baby and all that.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Blimey Inkd, the solicitors and courts sure know how to drag things out over there, don't they?! No wonder he's stressed, although he shouldn't take that out on you. Let's hope you get some very good news soon, especially if the acupuncturist is right!

So, all quiet for you at the min Lou? I hope this 2ww flies by, and you end up with a happy conclusion this cycle :)

How are you doing DG?

All pretty normal here. Absolutely no signs of bubba coming whatsoever! Starting to get a little uncomfortable now and finding walking far a challenge, but hopefully physio tomorrow will help. So ready to meet our little man now!


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm good over here. Just waiting for ovulation but I know I'm already out cuz I probably won't bd enough when I'm ovulating. :dohh: Oh well... I'm just ready to get back into the classroom and learn stuff (I can't wait to start school part time). Not ready to go back to work though (which comes up soon enough- at end of this month I go back to work).


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls thank you so much for all your kind words, he is ok now which is good but im the only one he talks to about it so i dont mind really, well now i know what was wrong lol.
As for me well im now 4 days away from af and have nothing apart from tired by 8 pm and am in need of sleeeeeep but thats it so im not banking on anything this time as we didnt even try and only active as and when we felt like it and believe me it wasnt at all much and i wasnt complaining how he had been so if we dont get anywhere this month then i will be trying Q10, selenium, zinc, iron, Vit E , and folic acid as well as agnus castus 7 days before af is due again oh and am thinking of going onto peppermint caffiene free tea so we will see.
How everyone doing today x


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Great day! :) Thanks for asking.

How are you doing? How's everyone doing with their day today?


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im ok actually im getting so really weird twinges like little sharp pains like shooting pains they are short lived and lasts about a second or two and my tummy is now getting really bloated and im now getting really tired i cant wait to fo to bed now hee hee


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- hope that's a good sign.


----------



## inkdchick

yeah well i dont know if it is or isnt with me but will let you know if i get af on friday they have been on time for the last three months so we'll see, im not crossing fingers or thinking about it tbh so we'll see... wish me luck for friday xxx


----------



## inkdchick

i think im gonna go for a bath and see if my bed calls to me as early as i think it is ,speak to you tomorrow afternoon hun have a good evening x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, how are you all today? 
Nothing new going on with me. I'm only 5dpo today, it seems to be really dragging this month! I had some twinges yesterday, kind of pinching feelings but I've had that before so I'm trying not to read to much into it! The 2ww never gets any easier does it:dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

I've been browsing through all the sections today (to much time on my hands!) and ive found stinas birth story in the baby section. She's written out the whole experience and there's pics of baby Archie, he's so cute:baby:.


----------



## inkdchick

hiya toots well im 3 days away from af now and still bloated and uncomfortable tummy, constipation now, very spotty face, and have been the bitch from hell to Oh this last week and i havent mean it and its not like me to be that way with anyone and i couldnt stop myself, not too much on the cm front but im wet all the time and its a creamy sort of lotiony consistency apart from that im just tired i got ot bed coz im tired but keep waking up early where normally i wouldnt get up til 10am at least but Na its 7.30am and has been for about 5 days now so i dont know and cant think about it about it as it just gets too much and puts more strain on us as we have been tying now for getting on for 5 years so u can see what i mean xx


----------



## Toots3495

I don't know how you've stayed sane after trying for 5 years ink! I'm struggling after 27 months:dohh:. You do sound as though you've got some pretty positive signs going on:thumbup:. What supplements etc are you taking this time round? Do you still have royal jelly?
I'm seriously considering seeing a Chinese herbalist to see if there are some herbs to try, I'd love to try acupuncture again but it's just to expensive unfortunately.


----------



## donna79

Aternoon all :hi:
how are we ? xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Donna, it's a beautiful day outside and I'm stuck in work! I'm bored out of my tiny mind:haha:. What have you been up to?


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Girls xx
Toots im taking agnus castus 2 twice a day , spatone iron suppliment once a day, and folic acid and i mall cup of peppermint tea a day and i think thats it lol. Yea i do still have the fresh royal jelly OH has been taking it regularly every morning but i couldnt face it this cycle but will start again when i get my af in two days.
The only thing that i cant get over is how tired i feel and the constipation is quite bad even though im drinking constantly all day cant work it out but there thats just something that we go thru in the bloody ttw and then get af so im counting on anything at the mo lol .
How bout you guys anything to report !


----------



## Toots3495

Ive got all sorts of twinges going on all over my stomach today and I am majorly bloated but that could be down to the fact that Ive munched my way through a large quantity of cadbury heroes:loopy::sick::pop:


----------



## inkdchick

lol sounds good to me keeps the boredom at bay lol


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies! That's the longest I've been away from you guys! My time is not my own - Archie is the boss! I haven't even had time to wade back through the posts, so please let me know what's happening with you lovely ladies.

Archie is doing great - he's growing really quickly and is getting more and more alert every day. He's developing all the time, and when I think I can't love him any more, this sudden burst comes over me! It is incredible - the most powerful thing ever.

Ladies, I feel so insensitive coming on here with my tales of motherhood, but all I want to say is that however long you have to wait for your turn - it is worth every minute of that wait. When your bubba comes along (which it will), you'll forget all the months/years of charting, acupuncture, taking potions and seeing specialists, etc. Your world will change.

Kim - not long now. I am eagerly awaiting news, it could come any time now.

Have everything crossed for all of you ladies - you deserve this too. 

Nat - how was Slovenia? Did you get to Lake Bled?

Cx


----------



## windswept

Here's a wee photo...
 



Attached Files:







P1020384.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Awww, Archie looks so precious! Thanks for the reminder that the result of this goal will eventually happen and I will forget about how long it took us all to get to that point.


----------



## donna79

Morning ladies :hi:
Stina - a very handsome little man you both have there xx
How are we all today ?
Yay it's Friday.............................................:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, how is everybody today?
Stina, it's lovely to hear from you and it's not at all insensitive for you to pop in to see us and talk about Archie. We were all here throughout your pregnancy and nothing has changed now you're a mummy:thumbup:
Where's Kim disappeared to? I wonder if :baby: has decided to make an appearance :happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Thank god it's Friday Donna! It couldn't come soon enough:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## donna79

That I gather form the crazy little men you have running across your post my dear.
Had one of those weeks have we?


----------



## Toots3495

It sure has been one of those weeks! I seem to have a fairly short fuse this week and the majority of patients this week have been extremely demanding and difficult! The general public seem to be getting worse to deal with in my opinion!
How's your week been?


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm good even though I'm not at home with DH this weekend. :dohh: My most fertile time is this weekend. Oh well. :shrug: next month I'll get it. At least I got in one last bd bang before going on this trip yesterday. Can't wait to see DH on Monday. Miss him already. Hope I'll get to do some sightseeing today and this weekend while I'm on this trip.


----------



## donna79

patients as miserable as ever, a smile would defo crack their faces.
as for me pretty relaxed and calm , happy and thanking the lord it be FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi every1,windswept ur little mam is just adorable ,i know exactly what u mean about the love thing,they become ur world!
Well afm i have been diagnosed with an over active thyroid,so my baby makin days mite be ova,just depends on medication which i'll not fine out about till nxt month.i'm tryin 2 stay positive although its not that easy


----------



## deafgal01

Aw mamadonna! :hugs: Hope you're able to find a way to still make that baby you want!


----------



## Toots3495

Stay positive mama. Where there's a will there's a way:hugs:
Have a good weekend everybody:kiss:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Mamadonna, sorry to hear your news. I hope you can still move forward with TTC despite that setback.

Lou- how are the twinges now? Anything else happening?

DG, Inkd and Donna- hope you're all well.

Stina- I don't think I can tell you enough times how gorgeous Archie is. It's mad to think he's a month old already!

Well girls, I'm still very much with bump- nothing to report! All still quiet. Having odd Braxton Hicks but that's it. No sign of anything going on at all. This little guy is definitely going to make me wait! Went to the Next sale this morning in the hope that the chaos there and the mad queuing (I queued for 50 mins to buy my things!) might trigger something off, but unfortunately not :( Still drinking raspberry leaf tea and taking the tablets, but they don't seem to be doing much at the moment. It's a bath with clary sage and a curry for tea tomorrow, that's for sure! I heard this week that 2 women from my NCT antenatal classes have had their babies, and both were due after me. It's making me so impatient to meet our little guy!

Here's my latest bump pic, taken today at 38+3.
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hmm, don't know why the pic has come up like that but if you click on the box, you will see it!


----------



## inkdchick

mammadonna thinking of you hun hope they find a medication that will enable you to keep trying for that baby thats waiting for you both xxxx
Waitin - thank you hun that photo is fantatic you are looking so well and ready to drop if you dont mind me saying lol, im now 2 days late with a high cervix and no sign of any brown, blood or anything else other than white cm so im really hoping quitely that this is it and no i havent tested coz i want to get to the 10 days late post before i even think about testing the past af has always shown up at least by three days late so we will have to keep not htinking about it and let the days roll by if not the next time i post will be to say af arrived so dont ask me to post anything lol and then this liitle thing thats not doing anything will be the right thing to stay oooooo i hope so xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Wow waiting that bump is quite a size,lookin rather low 2,i don't think u'll have long left.
Best of luck ink,i really hope this is it 4 u


----------



## inkdchick

thank you hun well i need alot more days to pass before i can definately think yea maybe this is it i mean i have had since yesterday a few hot flushes and my lower back and top of my bum is full of spots and so is my chin , i never get spots let alone in the lower region lol, im now getting a little mild cramping but nothing to write home about like i normally get wel before af is late boobs are now feeling sore but only when i move or lean over not when really when i touch them. and thats it really apart form i keep waking up really early i cant seem to sleep past 7 am whereas normally i would sleep in til at least 10am lol but we will have to wait and see i wouldnt be suprised if af showed tormorrow or the next day to be honest thats the way it always go for me but will let you all know anyway xx


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- wow that's quite a bump. I think the little guy will come soon enough. :hugs: Ya can't make him come out when he's not ready to yet.

:hi: everyone! :hugs: Ink, how are you doing?

I'm doing fine over here. Keeping busy on a mini-vacation out of town. I'm eager to get back home already to my DH. Got word that there's a church family death (from a long battle with cancer) so still waiting to find out the arrangements of that to make plans for this coming week if the arrangements are this week.


----------



## inkdchick

im doing ok not really thinking about anything although im sitting here with some really mild cramping on and off and think that maybe the bleed could be on its way in a day or two but if it dont show then hopefully when i reach 10 days late i can do a test coz im sure something would show by then but i got to get there first x
How are you ? x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies, I'm back :hi:

OH and I had a fantastic holiday, Slovenia is really beautiful. Lots and lots and lots of walking!! Nice to just sit down for a bit now :haha: We got home Wednesday and was straight back to work Thursday but it was ok. OH not back to work until tomorrow. And yes Stina, we went to see Lake Bled - that was actually probably my favourite part of Slovenia that we saw - absolutely gorgeous. Went over to the little island with the church on and rang the church bell :thumbup: Need to post a freaky picture to you girlies when I load my holiday pics! You'll see what I mean when I put it on :wacko: It happened the day we visited the Bled Church where you make a wish as you ring the bell.

AF got me on holiday though so I am clearly not more fertile straight after a loss :nope: Was very disappointed but I didn't let it ruin our holiday. Feeling quite despondent and unenthusiastic for TTC at the moment and not sure whether I want to try this month or not yet really - got the thought of my brother's wedding playing on my mind too, as I am a bridesmaid next May for them and its getting too close for comfort to their wedding day if I did get preggers now. But at the same time I don't have the luxury of putting this off due to my age. I'm considering calling a local private fertility clinic this week to get a blood test to check my egg reserve, my age is really playing on my mind and I just need to know now how long I have left to keep trying.

Anyway, enough of my post-holiday blues!

Stina, great to hear from you. After Lou had mentioned your birth story I found it too and saw the gorgeous pics of Archie - he's so handsome hun :thumbup:

Kim, not long to go now and lovely bump coming along there :thumbup:

Mama, so sorry to hear of your diagnosis but I am sure there will be something they can do to sort that out for you.

Ink, hope this is it for you hun, keep us posted :thumbup:

Lou, any symptoms coming along for you?

Deafgal, good luck to you for this month too.

x


----------



## mamadonna

hi nat,pleased u enjoyed ur holiday its sounds fabulous


----------



## Toots3495

Morning ladies, hope you all had a nice weekend. It goes by way to quickly!
Nat, good to have you back. Glad you enjoyed yourself and didn't let af spoil it for you. If getting yourself checked out puts your mind at rest then it's got to be a good idea:thumbup:
Kim, wow what a bump!! It cant be long to go now:happydance:
DG, sorry to hear about your church friend passing away:hugs:
Ink, any developments?
Donna, mama, how's things with you girls?

Not much going on with me. Af is due on Wednesday and I'm quite short tempered which is normally a sign that it's on it's way:dohh:. For the last few cycles I haven't been spotting early like I've done previously so Im pleased about that.


----------



## inkdchick

erm nothing to report only things are : cervix is disappearing out of reach, very wet down there white cm, not testing and really bad restless sleep, RLS, cramp in my left foot , see nothing really o and im about 4 days late today hee hee will let you know if anything happens and NO IM NOT TESTING !!!!


----------



## Toots3495

You're showing real restraint ink, I'm impressed! I'd have caved in and tested by now:haha:. I've got my fingers crossed for you Hun cos you've really had a tough time and have been ttc for a long time now so I think you deserve a bfp!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls!

Nat- great to see you back. Glad to hear you had such a good time on holiday :) Intrigued to see your freaky pic! Sorry AF got you though. I think going to a private fertility clinic would be a really good idea, especially if it'll put your mind at rest.

Inkd- promise we won't be forcing you to test before you're ready (even though we're all dying to hear some good news!). Keeping everything crossed.

Sorry to hear about your church friend passing, DG.

Lou- no spotting is a really good thing! Even if AF shows up this cycle, it sounds like something is changing for the better :)

Lol yep, much lower and my bump will be dragging on the floor! Still all quiet symptom-wise though. Bubba is not quiet AT ALL however- he's bouncing around like mad still. I don't know where he's finding the room! Have got a midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon, so we'll see if she has any good news for me then.


----------



## Toots3495

Hope the midwife can give bubba some encouragement to show his little face Kim! Let us know how you get on:thumbup:
I've got twinges in my lower stomach this afternoon. At first it was like crampy but now it's just a bloated/full feeling:shrug:. I promised myself I wouldn't look for 'symptoms' especially as I've come to the conclusion that I'm not really sure early symptoms exist:dohh:. If they did exist then I'd have pregnant many to times already:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi toots,i'm ok af showed up like clockwork this mornin,i knew it would.but its probably a good thing,gonna have 2 put ttc on hold till i get my thyroid sorted


----------



## Toots3495

Do you think it'll take them long to sort your thyroid out mama?


----------



## mamadonna

I really have no idea,i'm hoping they answer all my questions when i see them on the 10th Aug,i mite have a read on the internet later about ttc with an over active thyroid.it feels like ages till i go 2 the hospital


----------



## Toots3495

I think it's a good idea to do some research yourself. You just never know what remedies you'll come across online. Perhaps you could post a question on one of the forums, there's bound to be other ladies out there with the same problem and they may have some good advice and tips for you hun.


----------



## mamadonna

I posted in the health bit but never got a reply,i an friends with a girl on an other thread who has this and is nearly due her baby,she says i can ask her any questions if i have any


----------



## inkdchick

well girls 5 days late today and cervix is still really high up and softish so not sure what that means but its never high up for me its always low and ready for af to show but not this time my boobs only started to hurt at 2 days late they just really ache and i have restless sleep and all i do is yawn all day lol but im not bothered , i haver only the mildest of cramping just every now and again my clothes are feeling really tight so am wearing fatty's trousers for now hoping that this bloating will go down eventually and the cold i thought i was getting or started to get is now diappearing and the spots i had come up on my lower back are now going but the ones of my face are staying grr !, apart from that i have nothing else to report really.
Nat do glad you had a nice time and i think what you are planning to do maybe a good idea i never thought about checking my egg age, if i dont get any further than what i seem to be now then i think i would seriously think about checking mine too , good luck xx
Deafgal, i hope we can become bump buddies it would be great xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning gals:hi:, anything new going on?
Ink, I'm loving the relaxed attitude! Keep it up Hun :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

lol i dont know how long i can keep it up for lol have a really strange feeling low down just hope its not af on her way late ! :( but we'll see cervix still high up and still the right type of cm so oh well...
How are you hun x


----------



## Toots3495

I'm ok thanks Hun. Af is due tomorrow and I'm sure it's on it's way. This is soooooo frustrating! I really feel like giving up at the moment. What's the point of putting myself through this month after month and never getting anywhere. Maybe I'm just not meant to be a mum:shrug:, perhaps there's another plan for me:shrug:. I keep thinking about the iui option but the success rate is really not very good and I'll be putting myself through all that treatment for nothing. I'm moaning sorry!:wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, you are being so relaxed and patient hun, I admire you! How long are you going to leave it until you test? Things are sounding good for you :thumbup:

Lou, don't count yourself out yet, AF has yet to arrive! I can completely understand your frustration though, I feel the same. I know I did conceive once but it all seems like a dream now, like it never happened, and I'm so scared that was our only chance :nope: I'm right back to panicking about TTC again. Wish I could get my brother's wedding off my mind too as that is really affecting me at the moment - everyone is telling me to ignore that and just keep trying and I am trying to tell myself this too. I just know it will be sod's law though that I'll conceive next month and will have a :baby: due in May right around their wedding :dohh:. But I guess what's meant to be will be and I cannot put this on hold for their wedding, even if I am meant to be bridesmaid!

Sorry I'm moaning now! :wacko:

I will try and post my pic soon. I was on about signs before I went away if you remember - well this pic is the biggest thing yet that you could take as a sign :haha: I saw another car with BFP on it's numberplate the other day too! Obviously the signs before the holiday didn't mean anything for last month but the pic happened on CD1 of this cycle :shrug: Bet you're all wondering what the hell it is!! :haha:

x


----------



## inkdchick

Toots if u give up it will happen, just take yor prenatals and forget the rest and just deal with your day each and every day and then see what happens, have a glass of wine if u want one, have that cup of coffee u want, just enjoy each other without the stress. I did and look what's happened to me, pregnant and can't get a test to show it or the early preg unit to take blood to test it but did do know that I am and it has happened just got to get a test to prove it now so I can get someone to listen to me at my gp's office or our bloody hosp. But that's just my luck, ,Nat I'm testing in the morning so please will that BFP on for me so I can get the care I need thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Toots3495

Ink, how many days late is af now? What type of test have you got to use in the morning? I've got everything crossed for you Hun cos you've had one hell of struggle Hun:flower:
Nat, I'm intrigued by your holiday photo! You can't put your baby dream on hold for your brothers wedding Hun. Even though you're meant to be a bridesmaid I'm sure they would be more than chuffed for you if you were pregnant.
Kim, how did your midwife appointment go? Any movement yet!
Hope everybody has had a good day:kiss:


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, I am so willing that :bfp: for you in the morning hun :thumbup: Can't wait to come on here tomorrow to see :happydance: I am sure you should get a positive now with all the symptoms you have and AF being late. Did you say something once about older women not always showing positives until later or something? Why would that be?

Lou, hoping AF doesn't show for you tomorrow :thumbup: Do you ever test early or just wait for AF?

See ya all in the morning girlies :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Here is my pic - look at the shape of my sunburn :haha:


----------



## Toots3495

Morning all,
Ink, any news?
Nat, that's got to be another sign!! How strange is that! 
I don't bother testing early anymore. I tend to just wait for af to show. Very slight spotting today so it's on it's way unfortunately.


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Lou :flower:

Oh damn that spotting :growlmad: It is good though that your cycle seems to have stopped the spotting way before AF, that seems to show something has righted itself :thumbup:

Ink, waiting to hear hun!

I didn't even know I'd burnt my back. It was the only place I hadn't put sun lotion (I am VERY pale-skinned and never tan, just burn then go back to white :haha:). I had a new top on that my friend had bought me for my birthday and forgot that it had a cut-out bit in the back. This is where the burn came from. OH was the one who noticed it when I took my top off later, he burst out laughing and said "oh my god, look at your back!" Then followed it with "my god, it looks like an embryo!" This was the evening of the day we'd been to the church on the island of Lake Bled where you ring the bell and make a wish. So he was saying I'd been branded by the church of Lake Bled :haha:

x


----------



## Toots3495

It's uncanny how much it looks like one nat!
Have you put any more thought into getting yourself checked out to see how your eggs are doing etc?
I'm really pleased that my spotting only starts either on day of af or just before. I think it may be the royal jelly cos that's the only thing I've been taking that's different.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my god Nat, that's one hell of a sign! I can't believe how much that looks like a baby! Hopefully your holiday will have brought you some luck, especially now you've been branded after ringing that bell ;)

Sorry that the spotting has started Lou :( Maybe the cycle is letting your body right itself before having a really good shot at it next cycle.

Still keeping my fingers crossed for Inkd!

Midwife appointment went well in general. All good with bubba- nice strong heartbeat (although he kicked the doppler off my stomach as soon as the midwife put it on lol) and she said his head is really, really down which I hope is a good sign. However, my blood pressure is rather high compared to what it has been (135/72 compared with 100/60 that it's been for a while) and with swelling in my hands and feet, I have to go back in a few days so she can keep an eye on it. I also talked to her again about my PGP and she said it shouldn't impact on my ability to have a normal birth- I may just have to adopt some different positions during labour and birth!


----------



## inkdchick

Sorry to tell u all but af brutally got me in severe pain at 2am this morning and haven't slept since so onward to next cycle I go not many months left to try bas I throw it all in and say enough is enough , have a good day girls


----------



## Toots3495

I'm so sorry ink :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

I have just been browsing through the ttc forums and I don't recognise hardly any names anymore. Has made me think about just how long this whole ttc malarky has been going on! Just think that this thread started back in sept last year:dohh:.
I'm thinking I'm going to have a look around for a good clairvoyant and see if she can see a bubba in the future. My other halfs mum saw one a while back that seemed quite good so I'll see if I can get hold of her number :thumbup:
Have any of you girls ever seen a clairvoyant at any time?


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> Sorry to tell u all but af brutally got me in severe pain at 2am this morning and haven't slept since so onward to next cycle I go not many months left to try bas I throw it all in and say enough is enough , have a good day girls

So so sorry Hun,am sure u are so fed up ,good luck for next month,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, I am so so sorry hun :hugs: I really did think this was it for you :cry: Please don't give up - it just takes one good egg - this is what I am now telling myself.

Kim, glad mw appointment went well, only a week to go :happydance::happydance::happydance: How exciting. Are you nervous about the birth or just excited?

Lou, any AF yet or still just spotting?

Re clairvoyants, I went to one when I was about 29 or so (so was married to my ex at the time, was about 2003). It was a load of twaddle as it turned out as he told me my ex and I were soulmates and would be together for the rest of our lives! :nope: He told me I'd have two children, a son first and then a daughter, and that they would be very close in age (said they could even possibly be twins). He did, however, get my past and the personalities and lives of my family and my ex absolutely spot on. He told me then that my brother would love travel, would work in something to do with travel or transport (he's now a transport planner!) and would at some point work abroad for a time (he's just gone to work in Bahrain this year!) This bit about my brother has took a good few years to happen but it is pretty spot on from what he said. He also said my brother wouldn't settle down until he was 30 (he had just met his now fiancee then). He is 30 this October and is getting married next May!

On the subject of twins, not too long after I had the above reading, my mum went to one (a different clairvoyant) and was told she would have four grandchildren and two of them would be twins! I also have a close friend who is very psychic and spiritual who, out of the blue one day a couple of years ago or so, asked if I or my OH had twins in our family. When I asked why she'd asked that, she didn't know, said the question just came to her :shrug: She said "I think you're going to have twins one day". She said then "I definitely see you having two children, twins or not, and you'll have them both by the time you're 39". I remember at the time thinking 39 was ages away but I am now 37 and it is getting ever closer! I didn't know until recently that OH actually should have been a twin, his mum lost his identical twin brother at birth :cry: His twin died in utero I think as didn't grow properly and she had to stillbirth him when she had OH :cry:

Anyway, onto TTC again. I have just had another needles session with my little chinese man and been balanced out again :haha: I have booked another appointment in 4 weeks time, which should fall around the end of AF and before ov next month if my cycle length is similar to last month, and he is going to do targeted fertility acupuncture at that one :thumbup: Obviously would love a :bfp: this month though and not need it!

x


----------



## Toots3495

Thats interesting about the clairvoyant Nat. It makes you wonder if you will have twins cos as us girls get older we do stand more chance of multiples.
Af arrived this evening so onwards to another cycle:wacko:
Oh ordered me another suppliment to add to my growing list of remedies! I shall now be taking mega green tea extract. I already drink green tea but these tablets are a highly concentrated extract, I'll give anything a go:haha:
I've been thinking about iui today and I got to wondering about the opinion that a baby is a blessing and not a right:shrug:. I suppose I've been playing devils advocate with myself but the world is over populated and perhaps some people like me just aren't meant to have children:shrug:, perhaps its natures way of trying to keep us humans under some sort of control:shrug:. But then the other thought I had was firstly why punish me! And secondly take a look at all the skanks and totally unfit people out there having children, why them and not people who would be great parents. Why would natures plan be a planet over run with the off spring of pretty awful people:shrug:. Perhaps I've been thinking to much today:haha:. Any opinions girls?


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry af got u ladies


----------



## Nat0619

Lou

The exact same thoughts have crossed my mind on several occasions :wacko: I am constantly thinking that I am just not meant to be a mother and that someone up there just hasn't got that plan for me :nope: When I fell pregnant I then thought "oh thank god, it is meant for me" but then now I've had the miscarriage, I'm back to thinking it's not again! :growlmad: But then I think, if it's not meant for me, why let me get pregnant that time in the first place?? In the same way for you Lou, if women who struggle to conceive are not meant to be mothers, how come IUI or IVF then works and they do get their dream? I really don't understand why some of us struggle and others don't but I really don't think you are not meant to be a mother hun - you are and you will be one day, whether naturally or by other means. And by golly will ladies like us appreciate what we have when we do! :thumbup: And that can only mean we will make great mothers. So hopefully bringing up very loved and balanced children. And maybe we are nature's way of adding very well brought-up children to the world to balance the not-so-well-brought-up ones and help those not so fortunate later in life? :shrug: My god that's getting a bit deep! :haha:

Agree with you totally though on the amount of people who churn out children and then don't want them or treat them awful :growlmad: They seem to be everywhere to me at the moment! x


----------



## Toots3495

Well we sure will appreciate our little ones when we get them Nat! Its funny the things that cross your mind when things seem as though they are just not meant to be. Hopefully more good people like us will conceive because god help us all if the planet becomes over run with the other sort! I know what you mean about them being every where at the moment, I saw a young girl in town today with 4 kids and she had absolutely no control over them nor did she appear remotely interested in what they were doing. Bad language appears to be a very common form of communication with their children nowadays when they do finally put the fag down and see the children are up to no good!


----------



## windswept

Yup, ladies - I've always thought people should have to have a licence to be a dog owner, and since trying to conceive I've been more and more of the opinion that not everyone should be allowed to have a child either... There are so many bad people in our world, and they are producing little people with no morals or concept of right and wrong, and thus creating more bad people. Also, so many poor babies and children being abused, neglected and facing deprivation. It's a cruel world. I know I haven't met you ladies, but I know you'll make great mothers, role models and providers for your bubbas when they come. Don't ever stop trying - to do that would be to deprive the world of good, happy little people!

Sorry no positive ttc news... I keep checking!

All well in my weird little world. MiL driving me bonkers - trying so hard not to fall out with her, but one day I may blow! Archie doing great, he's so much fun when he's content, playing and responding to everything now. We have our big trip to the mainland next week - an early start, a ferry crossing, a 4 hour drive (each way) and a series of hospital appointments, a scan and an xray, then overnight in a hotel - all with 6 week old bubba - on my own! Will be an adventure!

Nat - love the sign! Did you swim in Lake Bled? I swam over to the island - it was so refreshing in the heat! I was there on a nature exchange, so got to explore lots of lovely places and see lots of lovely wildlife... Would love to explore that area again, but not sure where yet.

Catch up soon, ladies!


----------



## deafgal01

Toots- never seen one to have a reading done. Let me know how it works out.

:hi: everyone! Sorry that I've been MIA lately and very quiet. I went on a trip to St. Louis so only peeked in about once a day to check on y'alls. Then I found out my church family friend died so I was running around like my head was cut off- yesterday was visitation and today was funeral. After the funeral, DH took me to a state park so we could go hiking in this heat along with some water bottles in case we needed a drink. I was surprised that in few locations on the hike that the places was cool enough to enjoy the hike a little bit (we were walking along the bottom of some canyons). We're home now finally and I haven't gotten up the motivation to pack yet.

How's y'alls? I hope y'alls get the bfp or have a happy/healthy pregnancy.


----------



## inkdchick

well not givbing up quite yet even tho the bleed is heavy and painful :( but we will keep trying but not in an intense way just not gona think about it and forget about even trying for one now as i just cant do that anymore had enough of even watching out for ov now so if it happens it happens and im with you hun it only takes one good egg ! (thats if there is one in there lol ) have a good day girls xxx


----------



## donna79

:hi:
Nat - Glad you both enjoyed your break and yes that photo is very freaky!
Toots - your right most of the kids these days a dragged up not knowing what manners and proper english is supposed to sound like, poor things.
How's everyone else?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls,
Stina, good luck on your trip with Archie. Sounds as if it's going to be a little hectic doing it on your own:wacko:. Is mil interferring?!

I've been doing some reading online today and Ive been looking into wild yam supplements. I seem to be finding conflicting reports though so I posted on the main ttc forum to see if anybody had any opinions but nobody seemed interested:haha:. Apparently it raises progesterone so should be taken during lp to help implantation and prevent miscarriage. But I also read somewhere else that it is an ingredient in birth control:shrug:. If you girls know anything I'd be interested to know:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Goodness me, this thread has moved along quickly in the past day or two! So, how is everyone doing?

Inkd- I'm so sorry that AF got you :( So cruel that your body behaves in one way, and then AF comes along. I really hope you'll get your chance soon.

Lou- I've never heard of wild yam supplements (and I thought I was trying most things when TTC!). I know it's not a supplement, but did you ever give Conceive Plus a go? As for the clairvoyant, I've always wanted to see one but been a little afraid of what they might say. If I could persuade one of my friends to go with me, I may give it a try one day.

Nat- glad to hear you're playing your little Chinese man another visit- I'm convinced it will help :) You never know- he may encourage you to release 2 eggs, so you get those twins ;)

DG- hope the funeral went ok *hugs*.

Stina- you and your little guy really will be going on a big adventure!! Are the scans related to the cysts? I'm sorry that your MiL is driving you crazy (as expected). Sounds like you'll need the trip to the mainland to have a break from her!

On the topic of moral/ethical reasons to have/not have IUI or IVF, I firmly believe that some people are meant to be parents and if those people sometimes need some assistance, then it has to be done. There's no way that fate/God/whatever you believe in could let some of the scummy people of this world (like those on Jermey Kyle for example) keep producing children but depriving the likes of Lou and Nat from having children at all. Just doesn't add up to me. Like Nat says, I think people who would be amazing parents but struggle a little to conceive, are meant to even up the bad parents of the world. Just my personal opinion ;)

As for me, all is pretty quiet still. Trying to rest today in view of my higher BP (people keep telling me to make the most of it whilst I still can!). Had a few Braxton Hicks again but that's it- I'm pretty sure he's going to be hanging around for a while yet! It's a little difficult being in this weird limbo state as we can't really make any plans or anything- we're just taking each day as it comes. It's driving the organiser in me, batty! I think the last 2 weekends, we've said 'This could be the last weekend just us two' yet here we are again, with the weekend almost upon us now lol. I'm just going to try and keep my mind occupied as best I can so I don't end up going nuts lol. I'm just so desperate to have my boy in my arms now.


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Kim, it won't be long now! As you said, make the most of what could be your last weekend with just you and oh. Have you bought any man u stuff for little one?
Also what's your birth plan?:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well.

Stina, glad to hear Archie is doing so well. You'll have to post a pic every now and again as he'll change so fast!

Kim, not long now! So you are due 27th July then by looks of it? I think I predicted 31st July a good while back? :shrug:

My friend had a baby girl last night :happydance: Her second daughter. She is the one who had an early mc last year then fell pregnant again the very next month. She was due to be induced today so looks like she just made it going into labour herself. So I'll have a little newborn to go and see soon :happydance: Can use it as a bit of practice for the :baby: I'm determined I WILL have one day! Baby was a good weight like her sister was - 9lb 1oz (exact same weight as I was :haha: I often use this as an excuse as to why I've never been a skinny minny and never will be :haha:)

Lou, any more thoughts on IUI now you've heard us ladies' opinions?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Well Nat its been good to hear all your opinions on the iui issue and to be honest you are probably right that us good people do need to produce some little good people for this planet! I suppose iui and ivf would never have been invented if it wasn't ok to use it:thumbup:. Oh and I think that we'll have a while longer trying on our own but it is probably something we will delve into if we don't have any luck:thumbup:. I'm considering trying wild yam but I'm going to try and find out a bit more about it first cos I don't want to end up taking something that could act as a contraceptive!:wacko:. Apparently there is a country that has a high rate of multiple births (can't remember where) and they did a study on it and found that part of the staple diet for the people is wild yam and they reckon thats why the multiples are so high. Because it raises progesterone levels it is supposed to help with implantation as well. 
Ink, I did wonder if maybe it could help you:shrug:
How has everyones day been?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Lou, I may have bought a couple of odd United things :blush: Actually haven't had to buy a lot in that way though- we've had lots of United related presents already!
As for a birth plan, I haven't written one out as such because I want to try and be as flexible as possible and not have high expectations if things don't go smoothly. At the moment, I'm still classed as low risk which means I'd be able to use the birthing pool if available (which would apparently be very helpful with the PGP pain) but if my blood pressure is still on the high side when I see the midwife next week, there's a chance I might not be low risk anymore and that would rule out the birthing pool. In terms of pain relief, the only thing I'm determined about is not having diamorphine because it crosses the placenta and into baby's system and can have side effects. I would prefer not to have an epidural but I'm keeping open minded about it. If I have to have one, then so be it.

Nat- yep, due date is 27th July but originally (before the dating scan), it was 1st August. So you never know- you might be close with 31st July :thumbup: If I could choose, I'd love him to be a July baby because we have no family birthdays in July, but a pretty congested August (especially at the beginning) and I'd really like him to have his own birthday and not be sharing with a cousin. I guess he'll just come when he's ready!

I was having a little look right at the start of this thread earlier. It's amazing how long we've all been talking on here, even though I did gatecrash a little late when the rest of you had all been talking for weeks! I love that we all still have a bond :flower:


----------



## Toots3495

:haha: I knew there would be some utd bits and bobs! The birthing pool would be an experience wouldn't it, I would imagine laying in the water must have quite a nice effect. Your'e definately right to keep an open mind about the epidural because nobody knows how they will react to the contractions on the day. With any luck you'll stay low risk so you can keep your options open:thumbup:. Can't believe he's nearly here! 
I was only thinking myself the other day how long us girls have been chatting. Strange to think that the 'it feel out crew' already has 1 birth and very soon to be 2. Hopefully you'll be able to stick around with us once :baby: is here but obviously you won't have nearly as much time on your hands! Its nice just to come on here for a chat with friends isn't it.


----------



## Waitin4astork

I definitely won't be going anywhere! I know I won't be able to come on here as often, but there's no way I'm leaving you girls! I'll come on here as much as I can still and if anyone from here wants to add me on Facebook or anything, just send me a PM :)


----------



## windswept

I'm glad it's not just me who is so over the moon that we've all stuck together! It's hard to come on so often, as you say Toots but I feel a bond and the need to check that all is well in your worlds! I do, however, sometimes feel a little guilty for coming on here with wonderful tales of motherhood... But only hope you appreciate it is because it is the only important thing in my world just now, and it's not to make you guys feel deprived... In fact, I'll share the horror stories as well just to even it out! For example, yesterday morning my little angel wouldn't go back down after his 4 am feed - he just screamed and cried all morning. It was 1 pm before I managed to dress, wash and feed myself! The time was spent trying to comfort a very upset little boy! He's a sleep fighter, and has a 'great' set of lungs on him!

Kim, I can't wait to hear your news! Birth plans make no sense to me! As if you have control over what actually happens - right from the start baby is boss! I hope all goes well for you, I really do - a water birth and no drugs would be perfect, but you are right to keep an open mind. I'm an August child, so I'm secretly hoping he holds out til then, but for your sake I'd like to think you're going to go into labour on Sunday evening and baby will be here on Monday morning... I think he's going to be a decent size - perhaps 7 lb 13 oz or just over 8 lb... Not too much bigger for your sake!

Off to health visitor to have Archie weighed, then into town (on our own, for the first time) as I can drive again!!! Super excited about our little outing!

Toots - start eating yams by the tonne! We need another BFP on here soon to keep things moving along as they have been! 

Cx


----------



## windswept

Here's my boy...

The first one is his windy smile, not a true smile - that's still to happen...
 



Attached Files:







windy smile websmall.JPG
File size: 99.6 KB
Views: 10









daddy's boy websmall.JPG
File size: 82.7 KB
Views: 8









one month old websmall.JPG
File size: 110.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## inkdchick

he is absoluetly gorgeous hun credit to you both aww :hugs:xxx


----------



## inkdchick

toots im taking agnus castus 7 days before af is due to keep my already high progesterone up to sustain anything that may want to try and stay but it seems to get closer and closer these last two cycles, so this cycle im taking soy from cd2 - cd6 120mg a day and see if that helps boost things too, im also taking folic acid, iron supps, vit D, and zinc as zinc seems to be a really important thing to take over 40 + so i will see if it helps me this cycle o and we are not trying as in charting, cm watching or anything like that just letting the mood take us and believe me it was great last cycle really enjoyed myself ,and gonna have a pimms again tonight to start getting in the mood seeings how period will finish tomorrow yippee back to having fun !!!!!
O AND THE YAM THING IS IN AFRICA somewhere ( sorry about the caps i hit it by mistake lol), i read it only the other day but i hate yams make me sick !!!!!! but good luck trying it anyone who wants to x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, Archie is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: He's a real handsome little man and looks like he's growing already :thumbup: How much did he weigh today?

Well this seems to be a week of hearing about births - my friend on Wednesday and now yesterday afternoon a couple I used to work with announced the arrival of their little girl. Things come in 3's so Kim maybe you're going to be soon! :shrug:

I am so pleased for the two people I know who have had babies this week but I also can't help but feel a pang of bitterness - I should have been about 26 weeks pregnant now and only 3 months away from having my own :cry: A lot of ladies on the loss forums post when they get to their due date about how hard they find it - it would be so much easier if I could get preg again by 30th October. But that only gives me 3 months :nope: At the moment I'm really not that into trying this month. We haven't :sex: since last weekend and I'm already on CD14. No signs of me being anywhere near ov yet though so think I'm on for another long cycle :growlmad: Not using my monitor this month either so it will all be guesswork. It was too late to set it when we got back from hols x


----------



## inkdchick

well im not using any forms of predicting ov and dont intend to am having a bleed still so any forms of bding will have to wait i just hope that aucupuncture on weds cd8 will bring ov forward a little as it always does and then well we will do the deed when we feel like it and see what happens. I've had a headace for 3 days now and wonder if its the soy doing it , ive never had them before with it but havent been on it for months and thought i would try for this last time acutually wished i hadnt at the mo lol but oh well only 2 more days to take it and then no more !


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Good weekend everyone?

x


----------



## Toots3495

Afternoon nat, I had a busy weekend. Worked all day Saturday so Sunday was my only day off to catch up with a million jobs! Typically other half parents decided that Sunday was the day to pop round for a coffee in the afternoon and then my brother decided to call in during the evening. Lovely to see them but really could have done without it yesterday, to much to do and so little time:dohh:. Our niece that has cerebal palsy went to hospital end of last week to have Botox put in her leg to try and relax the muscles so she's not in so much pain. She's now got both legs in plaster while everything sets and she's such a little trooper, never moans! She informs me that she opted for pink plaster on her leg. Hopefully the plaster will come off before her bday at the beginning of august. 
It's really warm here today and it was awful last night, I hardly slept cos it was so muggy. How was your weekend?
How's everybody else doing?


----------



## donna79

Morning all :hi:
how are we ?
Stina , Archie is adorable, a very handsome little man.
Kim , how are you ?
Toots, Ink, Nat what are you all up to ? x x


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Donna, I'm good thanks. I'm looking forward to next week cos I've got a couple of weeks off and the patients are driving me nuts at the moment so it definately time for a break! How's things with you? Anything new or exciting going on?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi girls, how are we all? Hope everyone has had a good weekend :)

I'm afraid there's nothing to report here. All still quiet, despite my best efforts over the weekend to get things moving (curry, long walks, raspberry leaf tea AND capsules, dtd, bouncing on my birthing ball, baths in clary sage oil....). Have got an appointment with the midwife tomorrow, where I may well cling onto her ankle and beg her to do something lol. I was awake every hour last night because of the PGP pain- I think I'd have more sleep if bubba was here! And I really hate being whingy like this and I SWORE when we were TTC, that I wouldn't spend a second of my pregnancy moaning because I would just be so grateful. I need to give myself a slap really, and be thankful especially considering what you ladies have been going through. I'm just so desperate to hold our boy in my arms and know that he's safe.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning Kim, I actually don't think you've moaned once on here during your entire pregnancy so I think you're entitled to a little whinge now if you want! It won't be long now and your little man will be here. How is your oh feeling about the whole labour process? Do you think he'll be a good help to you on the day?:thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I do feel like a spoilt cow for whinging! I'm going to snap myself out of it. I think I just have too much time to sit around and wait, especially when OH is at work.

OH seems calm about the whole labour process, although that could all change once it's actually happening ;) I was really proud of him at the NCT and NHS antenatal classes, as he really took it all in and is pretty clued up about it all. The only think I don't think he'll handle well is seeing me in pain- he already hates how much the PGP is hurting me! But it's all for a good reason, and that's the main thing.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning gals, how is everybody today?


----------



## donna79

Hi there Toots,
nothing much here , on count down to my hols ....3 weeks.


----------



## Toots3495

That must be a lovely thought donna:happydance:. I'm looking forward to some time off that's coming up. Not going anywhere but just a break from work will be nice:thumbup:


----------



## donna79

Wishing the days away at the moment


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :)

Ooh, not long until your hols now Donna! And Lou- I'm not surprised you're looking forward to a few days off- sounds like you're having a bit of a time of it at work!

Well, today is my due date- and still nothing is going on!! I have had SO many texts etc this morning, asking if anything is going on lol- it's driving me batty! The funny thing is, I'd come on here and tell you girls before anyone else!! Off to see the midwife later- hoping she'll book me in for a sweep.


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :hi:

Kim, Happy Due Date!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: You did say that your little man would keep you waiting didn't you? :haha: Loving the list of all the things you did over the weekend to try to get him to come out :haha: It's getting closer to my predicted date for you - think it was 31st July I said :shrug:

Donna and Lou, glad you both have holidays coming up soon :thumbup: Always nice to have a break. OH and I have our next break in mid-September when we go to Scotland for a Monday-Friday break.

I'm finding it hard to figure out what my body is doing this month :wacko: I think I am approaching ov but am not having the usual signs of it :shrug: Had absolutely no EWCM yet but my CBFM test stick this morning showed a clear second line at about the same darkness as the oestrogen line. So it looks like I'm close to peak :shrug: Obviously just trying to gauge it from the test sticks and my body's signs as can't use my monitor! I have been having odd tummy aches but they are not like my usual ov pains :shrug: Oh well, will just have to wait and see. We DTD at the weekend and last night and plan to do the 'every other day' thing the rest of this week and into the weekend so hopefully will cover it.

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, hope you all had a nice day. I've had the day off so have spent it gardening:wacko:, my back is killing me! How come you can spend hours in the garden and it doesn't look like you've achieved much at the end of it!:haha:
I was thinking about you today Kim, I thought we may have logged on to some news. Good luck with the midwife:flower:
Nat, every other day sounds like a good plan:thumbup:. Hopefully youre close to peaking. Are you taking anything to try and increase ewcm?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

Well just after I'd posted this morning, I went the loo and had loads of EWCM :thumbup: So guess it's just been hiding until then :shrug: I have had some grapefruit juice the last couple of days again (not keen on the stuff but if it helps eh? :haha:)

Gardening is hard work. My back always kills me after that x


----------



## Toots3495

It was obviously playing mind games with you Nat! I have been drinking orange and grapefruit juice mix cos I can't stand grapefruit on its own. Hopefully it will work just as well:thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Bad news for us today, ladies. Archie has a serious congenital heart problem - four defects - which will need at least one, maybe more operations. They were going to rush him to Yorkhill childrens hospital, but their further tests showed that it mustnt be affecting him for now. Special paediatric cardiologist off just now, so we've to come back for more tests, op booking in and for all my questions to be answered. Recovery could take one month in hospital in Glasgow... Will we be separated?

In shock.


----------



## Toots3495

Oh stina that's just terrible! You must be feeling so upset and scared. How did they find out about this problem?
I don't think you would be separated for a long period of time Hun. I think that they allow you to stay. My bosses grandson was in hospital for quite a long period of time and the parents were allowed to stay at the hospital with him. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Stina we both send our love and thoughts to you both for little Archie and hope with all we have that they cure his little heart of all its problems really quickly and witht he least amount of ops possible and really hope your separation is short - our thoughts are with you :hugs:.
Kim good luck with the midwife this aftenoon x


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Stina, I am so sorry to hear that little Archie is poorly :cry: Sending you all lots and lots of :hugs: and thinking of you. I am not surprised you are in shock. They can do so much these days, please remember that, these surgeons know their stuff and I am sure all will be cured and sorted out. Little ones bounce back so quickly too. 

How come it was not picked up at scans? x


----------



## donna79

Stina so sorry for your news, they usually let parents stay with their little ones especially when they are babies like Archie.


----------



## Waitin4astork

I can't really add much more than I've said already Stina, but you know I'm thinking about you all xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi girls, hope you're all ok.

Thought I'd pop on and give you an update, although it's obviously nothing compared to what Stina is going through at the moment :(

Midwife appointment went so-so. She said he's incredibly low down now and the fact that I've had odd cramps and shooting pains (even though it's nothing like the pattern of a contraction) is showing that he's trying- he's just not quite there yet. Blood pressure has gone back to normal (120/60) which is a relief. She said he's going to be 'a good size baby' so it sounds like he may be skipping the newborn size of clothes! I've been booked in for a sweep on Monday (40+5) so we'll see what happens then.


----------



## mamadonna

aw stina i am so sorry to here about little archie,it is amazing what doctors can do these days.my brother in law was born with heart defects(not sure on all the details)he had his first surgery at a very young age like archie and he is now fit and well age 40,they will let u stay with archie so dont worry:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, hope you are ok :hugs:

Kim, still no sign then? Getting close to 31st July!! :haha: All the best for it it does happen over the weekend, hope it is not too painful and is a swift delivery for your little one :thumbup:

How is everyone else?

I think I ov'd last night :thumbup: Had the most ovary pains (on the left) just before bed last night so think it's happened. CBFM stick looked like a peak reading yesterday morning too so that ties in. We :sex: last night too so think the :spermy: went in just as egg was coming out! If I'm right we couldn't have timed that any better I don't think :wacko:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Nat, sounds like you couldn't have planned that any better! (it's what me and OH did on our successful cycle too!).

How is everyone else doing?

All still the same here. Baby is going nuts today for some reason- he's been moving non stop for about 2 hours now. No sign of him quietening down for labour! We went out for breakfast this morning, and then had a drive to see how to get to the SureStart Centre where I have to have my sweep on Monday (it's not our local one). I hope your predicition comes true Nat, but he'll have to get his little bum into gear soon ;)


----------



## deafgal01

Hope Archie is feeling better soon- the drs know what they're doing and they have new techniques all the time now so that the scars are less noticeable.


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, hope everyone had a nice weekend. Goes by way to quick doesn't it! Anything exciting going on?
Kim has there been any movement?\\:D/


----------



## donna79

Mornin Toots, not much happenin at this end me dear.
Got cases out Saturday and started organising holiday stuff.


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Lou :flower:

And to everyone else.

How was everyone's weekend then? I had a nice one. OH and I were dirty stopouts Friday night :haha: We went out with some of his workmates. One of them has a barge on a local canal and everyone went over there. We all had a pub meal and then sat under a gazebo all the guys had put up having a drink into the early hours :thumbup: I was driving back though so no alcohol for me. Some of the others stayed over, camping out under the gazebo or sleeping in their cars. We got home about 1.30am!

Then Saturday I went shopping with my mum, just got a few things for myself and some birthday pressies for some that are coming up soon. Then did the garden and some housework yesterday.

Wondering if Kim's little guy has started his journey yet? :hugs:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, that sounds like a fun night. 1.30am is way past my bedtime:haha:.
I worked all day Saturday and then on Sunday we went to my patents for lunch and also see our niece. It's her bday on Wednesday but we wont see her on the day so gave her cards yesterday. Taking her clothes shopping in Thursday, god help me!:haha:
Only 2 days of work this week then I've got 2 and half weeks off:happydance:
Donna, how long till you go on your hols?


----------



## donna79

two weeks Friday xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :)

Nat- sounds like you had a fun weekend! And not long until your break now Lou!

Well, I've had a demoralising day really. Went in for a sweep today at 40+5 and despite the midwife saying for weeks that his head is REALLY low down and also saying the same thing again today, she couldn't do the sweep because my cervix is still long and completely closed. She's booked me in for another one on Thursday (41+1) but it really felt like she was doing it because she felt sorry for me. She's going to be ringing me anytime now with a time for my induction, which will be next Monday.

I feel like my body is letting me down :(


----------



## donna79

Oh Kim don't let it get you down , I had to be induced with my LO, it's really not that bad, and as for your body letting you down - rubbish your body is doing such a good job that's why the little guy is staying put !!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Donna. You helped to bring a smile to my face then :)

I think it feels worse because everyone that's seen me, has been telling me that there's no way I'd go overdue and definitely won't have to be induced, because he's so low and because he's been right on his dates for everything. I know it'd be ok if I have to be induced- at least I know I'd be going into hospital and wouldn't come out until I had my boy ;) I just feel disappointed because it will mean I can't use the birthing pool (which would have helped with my PGP) and all of our plans having early labour at home will be out of the window. I just can't understand how he has been in the right position for so long, but nothing's happening :(


----------



## donna79

It doesn't mean that all your choices go out of the window just yet, there's still time for him to make an appearance..
Has the midwife discussed what you can and can't have ?


----------



## Waitin4astork

No, nobody has talked to me about my options because they didn't think we'd need to have that conversation lol. I know it will rule out the birthing pool but I'm not sure how it would work trying to stay as mobile as possible in early labour. I guess I'll be able to talk it through with her at my next sweep attempt!


----------



## windswept

Awww, Kim - sorry to hear he's making you wait... If it's any consolation, 8 August is a fab day to have a birthday! It's served me well... DOB would be easy to remember 8811, mine is 8881!


----------



## Nat0619

Aww Kim, sorry your little guy is making you wait. As others have said, there is still time for things to happen on their own without an induction :thumbup: Why is it that you can't use the birthing pool after induction?

Also, sorry for being thick, but what exactly is a 'sweep'? I know it's something to do with cervix but what exactly do they do? 

Stina, hope you are doing ok and little Archie is ok :hugs:


----------



## windswept

We are doing fine. Got a lot of support from family, but a little fed up of outsiders looking at my little boy with pity. When I look at him I see a strong, happy and handsome little man, not a poorly baby.

A week to go until our next appointment, eager to hear what the consultant has to say...

In the meantime, I am making the most of every minute and very glad that he's been really content since we got back from hospital - I think I'd be hypersensitive to any screams or cries. We do have a movement sensor mat for his basket now, so that reassures us he's not stopped breathing.

Here's another photo update...
 



Attached Files:







dads2small.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nat0619

Aww Stina, he is sooo gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

aw he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## deafgal01

He looks strong!!!


----------



## donna79

Stina he looks soooo cute , fab photo...
Kim you can still be mobile as long as you feel comfortable, i walked round the unit and was fully mobile until about 6 hours before she was born (got very tired and uncomfy) hooked up to a drip mind you but hey it was on wheels - all it needed was a skateboard attached ! x x 
hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Stina, what a beautiful picture. He really is such a gorgeous little boy :)

That's good to know, thanks Donna. I really don't like the thought of being strapped to the bed for hours on end without being able to move, especially as my PGP is at its most painful when I'm led in bed!

Nat- a sweep is when the midwife inserts a finger/fingers into the cervix (lovely mental image!) and moves them around to try and stretch the cervix and 'sweep' the membranes. Obviously it's not possible to do if the cervix is padlocked shut like mine!

Had a call from the midwife last night. The final sweep attempt will be on Friday morning and if nothing happens from that, I will be induced at 1pm on Saturday (it was brought forward slightly because of my PGP and because there are apparently a lot of inductions booked on Sunday and Monday!).


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Waitin!


----------



## Nat0619

Good news Kim, not as long to wait now then. A sweep sounds lovely :wacko: Made me laugh how you said your cervix is padlocked :haha:

Everyone else ok?

x


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah- doing fine... No symptoms at all so guess I am waiting for af to show cuz I got a bfn when I tested this morning (not even a faint second line).


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry you got a BFN this morning Deafgal :nope: When is AF due? How long have you been ttc now?

How is everyone else? Still no news Kim?

I'm having a bit of a weird 2ww this month - body being a bit strange :wacko: From 3dpo (Sunday) I've been having on and off tummy aches, on Sunday/Monday I would swear they felt very like the pains I got the month I conceived, which I reckon was implantation. Only thing was, in February that was at 8dpo - 3dpo is WAY too early :wacko: So don't think it is anything, wondering if I've just got a bit of a funny tum :shrug: I'm still getting odd little twinges, including a fair few left ovary twinges, am now 6dpo today. Am a bit bloated too. I hate this part of the month! :growlmad:

x


----------



## deafgal01

I'm on my 8th cycle of ttc. AF should have been due about tomorrow... Temp rose back up today. :shrug: So no idea what to expect. If AF shows, I'm quitting temping the next couple cycles on account of an insane schedule (between working 3rd shift starting Aug 15 and 2 classes).

Nat- good luck with your 2ww.


----------



## Nat0619

I hope your temp going back up is a good sign :thumbup: Keep us posted!

I've never temped, just sounds too much hassle x


----------



## deafgal01

It is a lot of work considering a lot of factors that goes into temping. Amount of sleep, time you take the temp, stress, etc. Arugh. That's why I'm gonna quit it after this cycle ends. I'm hoping I get a bfp eventually though... I haven't figured out why my chart is showing like it is and still a bfn. :shrug: It's the most consistent chart I ever had though of all the charts I've been charting since the whole journey started, the only thing I can think of that is different this cycle from the one in June is the fact I've been doing work outs more regularly basis.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :)

DG- I admire you temping, but totally understand why you're going to give it up. It was the only thing when I was TTC that I never tried- I just couldn't get my head around it. It sounds like quite a big commitment.

Nat- how are you feeling today? Are you still having mad 2ww symptoms?

Well, baby is still showing no signs of budging! I ended up at the ANDU on Tuesday evening because my hands and feet had swelled to really crazy levels. As we were already at the hospital visiting OHs dad (a long story!) and the ANDU was right around the corner from his ward, I thought it was best just to pop in and get checked out. They found protein in my sample as well as my BP being a bit high so I had to go back again last night to do another check. Everything was fine- no protein, BP had come down but my feet have got worse. They said it's just a combination of a load of fluid and the heat. I seriously can't even bend my ankles now, and my legs are just solid! They monitored baby for a bit and he was great- heart rate good and moving lots. The monitor picked up on tightenings that I was having, but couldn't feel anything. Midwife had another attempt at a sweep but still couldn't because my cervix is still too long. She said it was soft now though, so something is happening- just very, very slowly! Still have to go tomorrow for the final sweep attempt, but it's looking very much like Saturday will be the day.


----------



## windswept

You are really living up to your name, Waitin4astork!

I hope all goes well and baby is here very soon! Can't wait to hear your news!

I am having the longest and heaviest period ever - really feels like it is draining me. That's 10 days+ now, and no sign of it stopping. I had planned to track my cycles and be ready for my next lot of ttc next year, but with our news about Archie we decided I'd go back on the pill until he's all fixed. He is our number one priority just now - even Mr W's work (which relies on him) comes 2nd to any medical requirements Archie has. It is also worrying that Archie's condition is hereditary and so any brother or sister may suffer the same problem. We'll have to find out all the facts and think long and hard before making someone else endure this.

I am not coping as well with our news as I had been - really scared about next week. Fed up with people pitying my beautiful little boy and wish my MiL would lose her voice (that's me being polite). She's told the whole world (her version). I think things like this should be kept private - not shouted from the rooftops. I've had people crying at Archie in the street - how the hell do they expect that to make me feel?

Rant over. Sorry ladies, you are a great support! Cx


----------



## donna79

Oh Stina, does your MiL not have any common sense ?
At the end of the day this should be a private family thing I do agree with you there, sorry that people have made you cry :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ugh Stina, what is it with your MiL and her big mouth?! I can imagine in a tight knit community as yours, you must be getting people stopping you and talking to you A LOT. It surprises me how little tact some people have. I guess everything that you're going through with Archie has put everything is perspective with work etc. I really, REALLY hope the appointment goes well on Tuesday x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Wind- he's a very strong boy. If people start to pity him, tell them you feel sorry for them because they think they gotta feel sorry for a beautiful strong baby boy.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, so sorry you are having it rough with how people are reacting at the moment :hugs: I do think they all should be a bit more positive about things. Especially your MIL! You have said yourself that Archie is showing no signs of being poorly so chances are this thing can be sorted out and he will recover well :thumbup: Hope all goes well on Tuesday hun.

Kim, your little one is certainly hanging about! At least you have an end date to it all now and good news that your cervix is softening :thumbup:

As for me, I'm now trying to ignore all the twinges and weirdness my body is giving me this month. This seems such a long 2ww! :growlmad: It is simply too early for any of these things to be pregnancy related as implantation isn't meant to happen until at least 7dpo or so (today!) One thing I've noticed today is that I am quite 'wet', seem to have quite a bit of CM like I get approaching ov. I have bought a FRER today just in case I fancy taking it over the next few days to see. Also have a pack of 2 predictor tests in the cupboard. The one thing I am watching for more than anything is constipation :blush: That was a huge sign for me last time as I never suffer with that. Felt like I had it a bit first thing this morning but it's since rectified itself :blush: My digestion is a bit weird - am a bit gassy sometimes and have had a few instances of slight wind pains. No real activity in :holly:. Main things are all the tummy/ovary twinges every now and again.

One thing about implantation though - the FRER I bought today says it gives a positive result in 62% of pregnant women 6 days before AF is due! So that would be tomorrow for me! So surely that means implantation can happen very early?? :shrug:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Afternoon girls :)

Nat- how are you feeling today? Any more random symptoms? That's actually a very good point about the FRER being able to give results that early. Hmm. Are you going to wait until AF is due to test, test early, or just see how you feel?

Well, I had another midwife appointment today. Third sweep attempt failed :( She said that she couldn't reach my cervix because her 'fingers are too stubby'! What?!!!!
So, onwards to 1pm tomorrow- induction time. Annoyingly, I thought I was on my way yesterday. Had 6 hours of tightenings exactly 10 minutes apart, and lasting for 2 minutes. And then they suddenly stopped :( Have had odd tightenings today (along with a couple that woke me up in the night), but generally all quiet again. Argh!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :flower:

I've felt pretty normal today so convinced I'm not pregnant now really :nope: Although of course I hardly ever felt pregnant last time :shrug: Did a CBFM stick this morning to see if any faint second line showed (as this happened last time and eventually turned positive). No second line :nope: I am still only 8dpo though so I know it's very early. But it's just that my body has done weird things very early this month :haha:

Sorry your third sweep attempt failed hun :nope: Good luck for tomorrow :thumbup: So exciting that your little one will be on his way :happydance::happydance::happydance: Are you nervous? x


----------



## deafgal01

Ok here we go again... New cycle...


----------



## Waitin4astork

Just thought I'd nip on here quickly and let you know that I'm about to head off to the hospital. Little man is determined not to come out on his own, so an induction it is. It's not exactly how I wanted things to be but I just want him here and safe in my arms now. Please try and send me positive induction/labour vibes- I'm feeling nervous now!!

Will update when I can x


----------



## Nat0619

Good luck hun, thinking of you. Can't wait to hear your news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

good luck waiting i'll be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

GOOD LUCK WAITIN'!!!!!! SENDING SOME POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND VIBES IN YOUR DIRECTION! Can't wait to hear all about your baby when he finally comes!


----------



## windswept

I feel I should share the happy news of the Stork's special delivery... I am sure Kim will tell us all her happy news when she can, but just to reassure everyone that there has been a delivery and all appears to be well.

So... That's two births now! Here's to the next one...


----------



## donna79

Good Morning all :hi:
Congratulations Kim and DH will await updates...
How is everyone?
xx


----------



## Nat0619

Fab news, thank you Stina for passing that on :happydance: Can't wait for the update from Kim.

Stina, best of luck for your appointment today, hope all goes ok. Will be thinking of you. Am I right in remembering it's your birthday today too? If so, I know you may very well not be thinking about that too much with all else going on, but Happy Birthday anyway hun :cake: x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I've had internet problems yet again so I haven't been able to come on here but its sorted now:happydance:. I can't wait to find out all about kims delivery, so exciting!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
How's everybody doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Lou :flower:

I'm ok, how are you? Are you enjoying your time off work? x


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Nat, I've been keeping occupied by doing some painting. I spent 3 hours glossing the skirting boards in the lounge the other day and had an awful headache afterwards! Must have been the fumes:haha:. I still have my saturday job at the holiday camp and its really busy there cos its the school holidays now. One of the cleaners had an awful caravan to clean, she went into the bathroom and someone had obviously had an 'upset stomach' and had gone to the toilet in the shower and on the bathroom floor and it was all up the walls! What is wrong with people! she looked so upset that she had to clean that up, I reckon I would have been in tears! The 6 weeks holidays tend to be the worst weeks of the season for some reason.
Where abouts are you in your cycle at the moment hun? Any promising symptoms yet?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :)

Well, I'm sending this from my hospital bed lol, so not able to get a pic on until I'm home. 

Birth didn't go as straight forward as I'd hoped, but the main thing is that our gorgeous boy Alex William is here, born at 8.14am yesterday morning weighing 8lb 12oz :)

I'll post a proper birth story when I'm home, but the birth was a little complicated. Ended up with a forceps delivery and afterwards, I had a massive bleed out- lost around 3 litres of blood so needed a transfusion which took around 6 units of blood, and 2 units for plasma amongst other things. Have been transferred from labour ward to normal maternity ward this afternoon, so hoping they'll let me home tomorrow.

Despite all this, he's worth every second. I can't believe we have such a gorgeous little boy now :)


----------



## Nat0619

Kim, huge congratutions to you and your OH and welcome little Alex to the world :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see a pic :thumbup:

Sorry you had a rough time of it but hopefully you and your little one will be allowed home soon.

Great news! :dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Waitin! Glad you survived fine and that the baby boy is precious and worth all that work. We can't wait to see pictures when you're able to go home and post one. :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? I'm fine. Just doing nothing today- gotta work at 4 pm but other than that nothing much is going on right now. I'm just gearing up for school to start on Monday next week. :yipee: Then I start taking my classes a week after that (so 2 more weeks and then school starts for me).


----------



## mamadonna

massive congratulations waiting,all the pain etc is worth it in the end,cant wait to see pics


----------



## donna79

Kim huge :hugs: and congrats x x
all the best to you all xx


----------



## Toots3495

Congratulations Kim! Sorry to hear baby Alex gave you tough time but I'm sure he is totally worth it:yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:. Can't wait to see pics of the little fellow. Hope you are feeling ok after a tramatic sounding experience:hugs:.
Hope everyone else is fine and dandy today.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: All is fine here.


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies :flower:

Announcing ...


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry girlies :haha:

Announcing ...


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh my god Nat!!!! You dark horse ;) Congratulations sweetie- SO, SO very happy for you :) Exciting times for the It Fell Out Crew. Yaaaaaaay!! :) xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

Yay Nat!!!! :yipee: happy and healthy 9 months of growing your new baby! :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Nat HUGE MASSIVE congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I still can't quite believe it! It has only taken us 2 months of trying since the mc so we are very, very pleased in how quickly it has happened this time :happydance:. Bit of a difference to the whole year it took first time :wacko:

The top FRER on the pic was actually back on Monday morning at 11dpo. I never tested before this so may have got a positive even earlier, I don't know. The digital was then yesterday morning (12dpo) and the bottom First Response (not an early result one this one) was yesterday afternoon. I've also taken another First Response this morning which looks pretty much the same as yesterday afternoon's one. Got a very positive OPK this morning too :thumbup:

I held off saying anything purely because I tested so early and am wary of a chemical, so wanted to make sure I got a few positives first! AF isn't due until tomorrow so still very, very early.

I have amazingly been having symptoms since only 3dpo!! Had what I swear were implantation pains at 3/4dpo and lots of twinges since. Main thing that made me test was getting very thirsty, which has started over the past 3-4 days. This was a huge thing I had last time. I also admit to having an instinct I was right from ov but I didn't dare to believe it.

I am amazingly pretty relaxed about the whole thing. Definitely less nervous than last time, which doesn't make a lot of sense really :shrug: I think I have accepted that there is nothing I can do, I just have to look after myself and our little bean as much as I can and hope for the best. OH seems very nervous though - he admitted he is, particularly as we've found out so early.

Hoping that this time I am on this journey until next Springtime (think :baby: will be due around mid-April).

Anyway, there's my story. How is everyone else?

Kim, are you home now? Hope you are feeling better and that little Alex is doing well. Can't wait to see pics :happydance:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Well I wasn't expecting to see that nat!!! Well done Hun. Huge congratulations:cloud9:. It's about time we had a :bfp: on here! :happydance:

Kim, how are you and baby Alex getting on?:baby:

How's everybody else? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: doing good here. Nothing to report.


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks Lou :hugs:

How are you? Still enjoying your time off work?

Oh and by the way everyone, what about all these stupid riots?! What on earth is this country coming to?? :shrug:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls!

Nat- I'm still SO excited for you :happydance: It's amazing how early you got a BFP this time. I can understand you being cautious but hopefully that's a really good sign :thumbup: Clearly, your little bean wanted you and your OH to have a nice holiday before he/she came along :winkwink:

Right, here is my birth story. Don't let it put you off Nat!!

Well, Alex William was born safely on Sunday at 8.14am, weighing 8lb 12oz. Had a slightly traumatic time of it, so I'll try and condense it as best I can!

Went in for the induction at 1.30pm, and had the first pessary at 4pm to get things moving. Went for a looooong walk around the hospital to try and encourage him to get a move on (wasn't dilated or effaced at all when the induction started) and I was checked again at 10pm. Didn't need another pessary as I was having contractions and 2cm dilated, so was put on a monitor. The midwife noticed that the baby's heart rate was dropping slightly with each contraction, so had me transferred to the labour ward so it could be checked by a doctor. A lot of the labour is a blur after that to be honest. They kept a very close eye on me and the baby to check he wasn't in any distress, and they decided to do a trace on his head to make sure. By 4.30am, I was only 4cm and because they were concerned about labour lasting a long time with baby's readings being borderline, they cranked up the hormones in the drip to get things moving along more quickly. It certainly worked, as the pain became intolerable. I ended up having an epidural which I was determined to try not to have, but I know I wouldn't have been able to get through it otherwise. According to my OH, they were seriously discussing an emergency c-section but when they checked me again at just before 8am, I was fully dilated. Because his head was so low, they decided it would be quicker to deliver him vaginally and a consultant came to assist. I had an episiotomy and he had to be rotated because he was in the wrong position, but Alex William was then born in 6 pushes with forceps- absolutely perfect. However, all of the drama kicked off afterwards. Because of all of the hormones I'd been on to get labour progressing quickly, my womb didn't contract properly and along with the cut and other tears I had, I started to bleed heavily and had a post partum haemorrage. I ended up losing 3 litres of blood so had to have a blood transfusion using 6 units of blood and 2 of plasma amongst other things (made me grateful that I give blood). Thankfully, I can't remember a lot about it but I think my OH was pretty terrified- he said there were about 10 people in the room at the scariest point and the care I received, was second to none. I was on oxygen for most of the day, and spent the night in the same high dependancy delivery room that I gave birth to Alex in. My OH was absolutely fantastic, and looked after him from the moment he was born. Strangely, they seemed to have bonded because of that amazingly well. 

I was allowed to go home yesterday afternoon (Tuesday), and we're all settling in well. It's going to be a bit of a long road to recover but he is worth every single second. I can't stop looking at him and thinking how perfect he is. I still can't get over that we made him and I carried him- I'm so in love :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







088.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









102.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









105.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Toots3495

Oh Kim he is absolutely adorable! What a precious little face he's got. Who is he most like at the moment, you or oh?
That is a very dramatic birth story! You couldn't keep it simple eh!:haha::winkwink:
Seriously though it does sound as if you went through the mill a wee bit. Are you very sore now? 
Huge congratulations to you and mr stork Hun. I look forward to hearing all about how baby Alex progresses and maybe see him in his little utd outfit:D
My oh wanted to know if he's named after 'the great man'!


----------



## mamadonna

omg congrats nat thats the best news i am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!

kim,he is adorable:hugs:

afm,i have been to see the thyroid specialist today,the best thing for me is surgery,its gonna have me ttc quicker:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: My husband happened to peeked over my shoulder as I was looking at your new baby boy pictures and he said he's cute. :thumbup: I agree- your baby looks awesome. Great job momma Waitin!


----------



## Nat0619

Kim, he is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: We certainly now have two very handsome little guys on the 'It Fell Out' crew :thumbup: And of course all of our gorgeous OH's too :winkwink:

Sorry you had a traumatic time but, like you say, I am sure he is totally worth it :thumbup: Hope you recover quickly hun.

Thanks for the congrats Mama. When will your surgery be?

I'm feeling ok but had forgotten how scary all these twinges and pains get :wacko: I know from last time that they are normal (remember doc telling me to expect them last time too). Had them very strong last night as I went to bed and really thought I was going to get AF! But thankfully no sign as yet (due today) and done another HPT this afternoon, which has got darker, so seems to show progression :thumbup: I said I wouldn't keep doing tests, as I know from last time that they don't prove all is ok unfortunately, but I think it's just because I tested so early this time and am just waiting to be past the scary 'AF due' time x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm hoping my surgery will be within the next few months,totally crapping myself but needs must!

i kno its hard to ignore all the little twinges extra,will they give u an early scan?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey nat, how's the weather up there on :cloud9:? I totally understand any worries you've got about twinges etc but everything will be fine this time Hun. Are you telling any family members your happy news or waiting a while?

Mama, I'm glad to hear things are moving forward for you. Hopefully you'll be back to ttc really soon:thumbup:

Kim, hope baby Alex is settling in. How are you feeling?

Stina, how's you and little Archie getting on?

DG, anything new with you?

Donna, ink, how are you girls?

Nothing much going on with me. Made millionaire shortbread today, yummy!! Any of you girls been in areas where the rioting has been going on? It's disgusting isn't it!


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: Nothing new to report here... I'm just waiting for ovulation day to come and redeem itself. AF ended like 2 days ago. I'm just busy occupied with work starting up again- sport camp ends tomorrow and I go back to work officially tomorrow with my 3rd shift starting on Sunday. :yipee: I can't wait to see the Elementary girls (they're drama free thank goodness- at least from the boys and stuff). It doesn't mean they'll be without an attitude though. :dohh: I'm eager to start school myself- my classes won't start for another week or so. :thumbup: I don't have everything I need for school but I will make do and have what I absolutely must have by that point (the books required and I have papers/pens here at home).


----------



## Toots3495

What are you studying at school DG?


----------



## Nat0619

Mama, I will most definitely be getting an early scan. Not seen docs yet, will probably make an appointment some time next week. Will certainly ask if can get one on NHS. Also remember MW telling me last time that 37 is the age you are promoted up to 'Obstetrician Care' rather than 'midwife led care', as you are then considered an older mother(!), which I think means they keep a closer eye on you. She told me that because I was just still 36 last time so just missed out on it. So I will be mentioning that to the doc and seeing if this 'extra care' can mean an early scan :thumbup: But if I don't get one on NHS, I will pay for one private. There is no way I am going all the way to 12 weeks again :nope:

Lou, I'm still not quite feeling :cloud9: just yet. Having a bit of a more worrying day today, think just because it's the day AF is due. Trying to figure out what my instinct is telling me - pretty sure I feel better about things than last time and even got a strong :blue: feeling!! I even patted my tummy last night and said to OH "this is our little boy in here". Weird :wacko: I never had any gender feeling whatsoever last time - maybe that was a sign things weren't going to work out :shrug: Feel sorry for our little bean if it's a little princess in there :haha:

Re riots, yes it has happened by us. We live in Wolverhampton, I work in West Bromwich and OH works in Birmingham City Centre :wacko: All these places were hit. Scary stuff and it makes me so angry x


----------



## deafgal01

I already have a BS degree in Elementary Education- so I'm not sure where to go from here. I'm going to be in an ASL (American Sign Language) Program for a AA degree and see where that pulls me. It's possible (very likely) I'll aim for becoming an ASL professor/teacher for high school or college level but I could also study to become a deaf interpreter (meaning they'd hire me to interpret a deaf client, and usually they'll include a hearing interpreter to interpret what I understood the deaf client to say) but that might be a lot of work so not sure if that's what I want to do and I'm not sure if there's a high demand for that as opposed to teaching ASL. Who knows, maybe after taking a few classes in the program, I get a completely bright idea that is so different from those two. :shrug: Time will tell. I know for sure I need to go for a masters or phd of some kind after completing this program but don't know where/what yet.


Nat- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Stay safe, ok? It sounds scary to have those riots happening near you.


----------



## Toots3495

How dare they consider 37 old!!:haha:. But on the plus side Nat perhaps it'll be easier to get an early scan etc:thumbup:. It'll be v impressive if you get the sex right this early on, our very own 'it fell out sage'!:haha:
My pressed arrived yesterday. I figured that if my cm is hostile then this may be the way forward:thumbup:, not the sexiest thing in the world to do right beforehand though!:haha:. The things us girls have to do:dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

Good for you dg:thumbup:. Sounds as though the qualifications can give you various options so I guess you can take your time in deciding which route to take. Did anything ever come of the possibility of fostering the little girl you were looking into to?


----------



## deafgal01

I think she got placed with the other family. That's ok. I can just focus on school and stuff. We need to finish up the requirements (like um... fingerprints) for that... :dohh: We just didn't have money for doing that :nope: during the summer even though the agency would have paid back the money we paid for that. :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Lou, I don't blame you for trying the preseed, anything is worth a go :thumbup: I think it may very well be that your body is just too efficient at killing off the little invaders :haha: As all your tests came back fine. I know it won't be the most romantic of things but, hey, if it works fab :thumbup: You really deserve a stroke of good luck now and I'm sure I speak for all the ladies in hoping it is your time very soon :hugs: 

Are you past ov this month now? x


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, I've had a worrying day :cry: I am fearing for our little bean :nope:

I have been spotting brown all day pretty much and it has been accompanied by a fair few twinges :nope: It has been extremely light, literally just when I wipe. Just a bit about the size of a 5p piece reached a pad, so it's really not much at all. But I'm so worried this is the start of mc no 2 :cry: The twinges have calmed down a lot this afternoon from what they were this morning and I have actually just been to the loo when I got home and for the first time today there was actually nothing on the tissue :thumbup: But still very worried and just got to wait and see what the weekend brings I think. Please pray for our little one that this is just old blood from implantation and settles down [-o&lt; I never had any spotting at all with the last one though.

Whatever happens over the weekend, I now have a docs appointment at 9.50 Monday morning. If things go horrid over the weekend, at least I can confirm a second mc and see if I can get any testing done. If things settle down (please god) I will confirm second pregnancy and maybe even the spotting could help me get an early scan :shrug:

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Sorry to bring a downer to the thread x


----------



## windswept

Oh my goodness - lots happening. I really, really hope that we will be celebrating for you Nat... It must be really, very scarey at the moment, and I wish you every best wish for the next few days/weeks until it is confirmed and bean is well and truelly in place!

Kim - your birth story is pretty traumatic - but your little man looks well worth it! I doubt you'll ever forget, but I guess it all seems irrelevant now you have fallen in love with your wee man? Dare I ask about feeding? Sleeping? Coping?!

Archie is doing great - had his first jabs today - he was so brave at the time, but ended up with a wee temperature and temper tantrum this evening. He's been so contented of late that hearing him scream was a shock to the system! Honestly, since we heard about his heart he has hardly cried at all... It's like he knows we'd be hypersensitive. Our trip to the mainland for his latest appointment went well - the doctors reassured us well and don't want to see him again until December... They'll decide then when the op will be, probably early spring. That's good news in that they feel he is strong enough to wait, but bad news that I will be very close to going back to work after his op. We've decided that Archie comes first and going back to work will not be an option so soon after our poor boy has his heart stopped, his chest opened up and all the rest... Need to work on a long term plan, as Mr W's wage won't sustain us forever.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I am off to clean my little holiday cottage tomorrow for the next guests - my cleaner is off. Next year I won't have a cleaner!

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

keeping everything crossed for u nat,this sounds like what happened when i was pg with zakk and he was perfectly fine,i had a little shelf up in my uterus where old blood had collected,and with the changes that was going on in there it was pushed out,hopefully its just something like that:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, great to hear from you and that Archie is doing well :thumbup: That's great news :happydance:

Mama, thanks for that reassurance. Spotting stopped from about 5pm yesterday but then I have just had a bit more :nope: So it seems a bit intermittent at the moment. It is still only brown. Could my having a retroverted uterus mean old blood hangs around and eventually works its way out?

I took another FRER yesterday afternoon and a digital this morning and got the below. Very reassured by the strength of these tests but also confused as I am pretty sure I only conceived just over 2 weeks ago, not 3 or more?? :shrug: So my hormones seem quite high :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

That's a bit strange- having a test say you're more than 3 weeks. Hmm... Don't know what to make of it. Try not to worry too much about the old blood being pushed out but if it takes getting tests done and stuff to get that checked out for a peace of mind, then do that instead of worrying for a while about it.


----------



## mamadonna

Yes Nat it could well be with the way ur uterus is,3+on a digi is a good sign and nice dark lines on a test 2:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

I can totally understand your fears nat but to be honest I think it sounds like old blood from implantation. I'm totally confident that everything is going to be fine, please try not to worry Hun. Im thinking of you and hoping everything will be fine (which it will!) :hugs::kiss:. I would love you to get total reassurance at your docs appointment because you deserve to feel happy and confident about your pregnancy. 
Stina, glad to hear you and Archie are well. It must be horrible seeing you're little one have jabs, it's bad enough as an adult! 
Hope everyone has a good weekend:kiss:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend? :thumbup:

It is my OH's birthday today :cake: Taking him out for a nice meal later :happydance: He doesn't know where I'm taking him :haha:

I'm feeling a bit more positive now about things :thumbup: Spotting appears to have stopped, haven't had any since Saturday afternoon now :happydance: Saturday was a lot less than Friday too, only a tiny bit. So I am really hoping this was from implantation and things moving around in there pushed it out. I am feeling a lot more pregnant this time than last time already - keep getting waves of tiredness and am tending to go to bed a bit earlier already, have already had to get up in the night to pee a couple of times and have even had a few instances of very slight nausea! :wacko:

Seen doc this morning too and confirmed this pregnancy. Doc was actually very good and very understanding of my anxieties after last time :thumbup:. Before I said anything he said "you're probably wondering if I can get you in for an early scan?" I said yes. He has said he will try to get me one but can't promise the hospital will oblige. He said they are inundated with requests for early scans and, even with a history like mine, may well turn it down. Said he recommends waiting until I am about 7 weeks to make sure something can be clearly seen, which I expected anyway. He said he can't really call them until I am nearly 7 weeks or so as they'll just say it's way too early and turn him away, so asked me to call the surgery when I'm around 7 weeks as a reminder and he will call and see. Said if they agree, they will probably get me in the first next available appointment so should be within a few days or so from him calling :thumbup: He told me not to worry, although he knows this is easier said than done, said that it is out of my control what happens and I don't need to do anything differently. So on docs orders I am going to try to relax a bit now :wacko: He didn't seem at all concerned about the bit of spotting I had, said that was very likely from implantation and is very common. I've left my number with reception for a midwife to call me to make a first appointment with her at 8-9 weeks or so, but my intention is to have had an early scan before then definitely. Do you ladies think it is worth me booking a private scan in case NHS turn me down? 

PS: I attach a pic of 2 HPTs. The top one was my first one a week ago today with FMU. The bottom one is this morning at FMU. There seems to be a lot of progression to me?? :shrug: I feel I need an early scan too to check there is just one :baby: in there! :haha:


----------



## windswept

All very positive, Nat! I'm feeling good for you... Am sure its something to do with the date you tested (my 30th)!

Will be checking for progress! 

Is paying for a scan an option for you, if they wont oblige at 7 weeks? We dont have the privilege, but I would be tempted if it was available to us...


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Nat, didn't you say that a psychic saw you with twins?! ;) If I were you and budget allows, I would definitely have a private scan done. We booked an early scan and found it very reassuring.

How is everyone else doing?

I've not had such a great few days unfortunately. After being discharged from hospital last Tuesday, I found myself back at labour ward on Friday night. I passed a large piece of placenta at home which hadn't been removed and so I was kept in hospital all over the weekend. Because I'm breastfeeding, Alex had to stay in hospital with me and I felt so guilty that he'd spent more of his life in hospital than at home, even though he's been absolutely perfect. I had a scan on Monday and was told that it looked like everything was now gone (it was a horrible feeling, willing nothing to show up on an ultrasound) so hopefully that should be it. I'm on antibiotics now, just in case of any infections. I was starting to think I was going mad as all last week, it seemed like I was feeling worse, not better. The pressure on my stitches was unbearable (that was the piece of placenta pressing down) and I was feeling feverish. I just feel lucky that Alex is such a good baby- he's taken all of the upheaval in his stride. I just hope that finally now, things can settle down and we can concentrate on being a family at home.


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- no way! Today's my husband's birthday. He turns 29. Tell him happy birthday for us. It's freaky that our husbands have their birthdays within days of each other. Get the scan done early for peace of mind.

Waitin- how scary. Glad that's solved now and they finally removed the placenta.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Oh dear Kim, sorry to hear you've been a bit poorly. That must have been a shock passing a big bit of placenta at home :wacko: At least it should all be sorted now :thumbup:

Deafgal, yes two OH birthdays very close together :thumbup: My poor OH came out in a stinking cold on his birthday poor thing :nope: Still enjoyed his meal Monday night though and is on the mend now I think.

I am feeling ok. This pregnancy is already pretty different to my first one (I am praying this is a good sign!) I am way less bloated this time, have hardly any tummy twinges now, but am having a fair few waves of tiredness and nausea and am peeing at night already and a fair bit in the day too :wacko: By my calculations I would be 5 weeks today (from when I think I ov'd) but from LMP docs will be counting me as 6 weeks on Saturday. Plus I think I could be further along than I think because of that 3+ digital last Saturday :shrug: So god only knows really. Am feeling rather nervous still, partly still because I'm still checking for spotting coming back after last week and partly because 5-6 weeks is when our last little bean stopped developing :cry:

Anyone heard from Ink? Not heard from her on here in a while, hope she's ok x


----------



## inkdchick

HI girls so sorry for not coming on before.
Firstly i would like to say a HUGE congratulations to Nat and i wish you a very H & H nine months honey you deserve it wow see what happens when i go away for a few weeks !!!
and secondly Congratulatins on the arrival of little Alex Kim he is goegeous and i really hope that all is well with you now so sorry to hear about your delivery and problems after but am sure you will be fine soon.

I have come back on to loet you all know that we have had a good talk me and to be hubby and we have decided that enough is enough i have since had my 15th emmc and i cant do this anymore so we have decided to let it go and go travelling instead and not try anymore. Its just not gonna hapen for us and we have accepted that now. 
It was very sd to talk about coz i would have loved another child and him to be a dad for the first time but im 45 this christmas (28th) and well my body just doesnt want to harbour anything now but things have seemed a little brighter for us after talking about it and well travelling is something we want to do and without the trappings of what i can and cant have is now gone and i can get back to being me and we can now enjoy each other as we want to and not some regimented life that we have had for the last 4 and a bit years. So we are making our fist trip by car to Italy on the 28th and cant wait need the holiday looking forward to seeing snow !, on the alps when we drive throught the pass on sunday yay love the snow .

So i leave you now and wish all you lovely friends and ladies left to get pregnant all the very best and the two babies already part of our little thread WELCOME :hugs: xx
Have a good summer girls and i hope it al works out for you all.
P.S. i will pop on at christmas and new year to wish you all a happy one but that will be all now .
Love to everyone 
Tina xx


----------



## mamadonna

aw Tina this has brought a tear 2 my eye,we will miss u loads hun but we understand,going around travelling will be great

take care tina will look forward to hearing from you when ur on here xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Awww Tina, we're all going to really miss you on here :cry: But I completely understand what you are doing and lots of travelling sounds fantastic :thumbup:

All the very best hun and do pop on around Christmas or so to let us all know how you are doing. Good luck with everything :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

deafgal01 said:


> Nat- no way! Today's my husband's birthday. He turns 29. Tell him happy birthday for us. It's freaky that our husbands have their birthdays within days of each other. Get the scan done early for peace of mind.
> 
> Waitin- how scary. Glad that's solved now and they finally removed the placenta.

It was my dh birthday yesterday(21st)


----------



## deafgal01

mama- wish your husband a happy birthday for us even though we're a day late.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone doing?

I am ok. Have got midwife appointment now next Wednesday at 9.30am and a private early scan booked for 4.40pm on Monday 5th September :thumbup: Didn't want midwife that early really but she is on holiday early September, then OH and I are away second week so she wanted to at least get my paperwork started next week. I'll be around the 8 week mark for my scan so it should give a clear idea of how things are going :thumbup: I am going to be terrified :wacko:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm good over here... Good luck with that appt, Nat!

Where is everyone? It's been quiet in here for a while. I hope I didn't scare peeps off with my last post. :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

:hi: all ok here just very impatiently waiting for my sugery date so i can start ttc again:dohh:

wishing u the very best of luck nat,i'm sure all will be well and nat junior will be nestled in nicely:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

thank you for all your messages girls i got a bit scared yesterday i had what i think is ovulation spotting and today i got up with dizziness that keeps coming and going so think i may be coming down with something now and we are off travelling on saturday :( cant believe it no spotting today and it was light brown so i presume it was ovulation spotting as im not looking out for anything and have never had it before so it was a real shock to get it had to ring the surgery to find out what it was as i was really worried something was going on like hitting the menopause early or something like that but no they jsut assured me that it was a really good ovulation sign so much for giving up hey ! but i have and now its all gone thats where my thinking about it has stopped and will be having lots of lovely italian wine when im home in italy !!! yay and if anything does happen for us it would be a bloody miracle and ironic seeings how im having everything i shouldnt even the sneaky fag here and there !!! Lol
Hope everyone is ok and NAT i wish you all the best with your pregnancy honey and it will be strong and healthy all the nine months and on arrival honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone? Any plans for the weekend?

Ink, have a fantastic time travelling :thumbup: Do pop back now and again to update us on how you're getting on.

OH and I are off out for a meal tonight with my mum and dad, it is their wedding anniversary today. Then OH is off to the Villa vs Wolves match with my dad and two uncles tomorrow (OH a wolves fan, my family Villa fans :haha:) One of my uncles has an Executive box at the Villa so they're all going in there.

I'm still feeling ok. No real strong symptoms still, just some tiredness and very slight nausea sometimes and very slightly tender boobs on and off. Plus very itchy nips today! :blush: I am not bloated at all this time, looked about 4 months gone by this stage last time :shrug: I'm really hoping that the different things this mean are good news [-o&lt;

x


----------



## inkdchick

thank you Nat when i come back i hope to see that all is doing really well for you.
Well bye :hi: Gils will check in with you all when i get back on the 18th sept !!!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

Have fun ink


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- have fun and we'll miss you.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how is everyone? 

Sorry I've not been on for a while. Have had my mum up to stay for a week, then one of my sisters and 2 of my nieces came to stay so it's been a bit of a full house!!

Tina- you'll be really missed on here. I hope you enjoy your travelling and you and your OH just concentrate on being together and enjoying each others' company. I hope you'll still be able to pop on here from time to time.

Nat- what did your OH make of the match then? Not the most exciting by the sound of it, but a good point :thumbup: How are you feeling at the moment? Not long now until your midwife appointment is it?

Well, I'm starting to feel a lot more like my old self. I was finally discharged from midwife care on Friday which was a relief as it meant I must be getting better, but it made me feel a bit sad in a strange way. It's weird to have midwives be such a big part of your life for so long, and then they're suddenly not there. Sounds stupid I know, but the midwives I saw throughout my pregnancy and in hospital were so lovely. Makes me feel sad that I'll probably never see them again- because of the complications I had during labour, birth and afterwards, it's unlikely that we'll be having any more children.

Alex is doing fantastically well. He's gaining weight and growing beautifully. He seems to be changing so much every day, becoming more alert and being able to focus on things further away. He even lifted his head right off my shoulder this morning, to look at his daddy :cloud9: OH and I left him for the first time yesterday, to go to the match. I was in tears all the way to Old Trafford but I'm glad I did it. Alex was an angel for our friend (who used to be a nanny so is probably even better qualified to look after him than us lol) and she gave him 2 feeds with my expressed milk, so he seems to have no problem feeding both from me and a bottle :) It did OH and I good to have some couple time together too so all in all, yesterday was a big success. Tomorrow will be the first day at home where I've not had either my OH or mum with me so it will be a bit strange, but I know I need to start thinking about getting into some sort of routine with being able to go out with him and in a week or two, looking at a couple of mother and baby groups so I'm not shutting myself in the house all day every day. I feel a bit uneasy about feeding in public so I may well take a bottle of expressed milk out with me on occasions, unless I'm going to a place like the Trafford Centre, where I know they have dedicated feeding rooms.

Anyway, enough of my ramble! Here are a couple of recent photos of my boy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







040.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









053.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









064.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamadonna

aw baby alex is so gorgeous waiting


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Mama :) How are things with you?


----------



## mamadonna

Im ok,just waiting 4 a date 2 go in 4 my op,im nervous but its gonna have 2 be done


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Kim, Alex is so gorgeous :hugs: You must be very proud. Glad you are feeling better yourself now too :thumbup:

My midwife appointment is at 9.30am tomorrow morning. It will just be my paperwork I think for now. Not half as excited about seeing her this time as last, just can't see the point in doing all of this until I've had a scan to check this pregnancy is real this time :nope: Early scan is next Monday and I'm dreading it but at the same time wish it would hurry up :wacko: I just need to know now.

I had a bit more brown spotting yesterday. Was hardly anything, literally just about three times when I wiped during the morning and haven't had any more since. But it has really worried me that it is my body giving me a slight sign this time to warn me something is wrong again :cry: This is about the time our last little bean stopped developing and I'm scared to death it's going to happen again girls :nope: I wish I could just bypass this first trimester and be pregnant with a fully-formed little baby and in 2nd Tri!

Sorry to be so down, I know I should try to stay positive but it's very hard after how silent my last mc was x


----------



## mamadonna

aw nat i totally feel for you hun,i'm sure next week when u get ur scan u'll have a very healthy little baby in there,is there no way you could get in any earlier,even go to a&e:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Nat! Hope you get that checked out soon for your peace of mind. Hope that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how's everyone doing? Hope everyone is well.

Nat- will be thinking about you tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for you that your little bean (or beans) is growing well. How did the midwife appointment go?

Things are all fine here. Had a good week last week. One of my friends came down from Newcastle for the day on Thursday and we managed two whole hours in Starbucks without a peep from Alex :) OH and I have been out both yesterday and today (yesterday we had a meal out with friends and today we went out for lunch, and Alex behaved brilliantly both times). We had a bit of a wobble with him on Friday. He absolutely refused to nap all day and was up from 7am until 9pm without a sleep. I didn't get a minute at home at all to do anything, so it was a little stressful. He wanted my attention constantly- what a diva! I've come to the conclusion that he likes to be stimulated a lot, hence him behaving so well when we go out. I could be spending a lot of time going for walks with him in his pram and in his car seat, going for drives!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Kim, good to hear you and Alex are doing well. That's a long time for him to be awake at his age!! He was obviously determined to have lots of attention from mummy :hugs:

I am feeling a bit nervous about later but not too bad at mo. At least I am going to find out early if anything is wrong this time. But obviously I am praying all will be ok. I have definitely felt more pregnant this time but still not getting loads of symptoms like some others do. Tiredness hasn't been so bad the past few days which is scaring me a little but it has been replaced by a lot of gas and having a bit of trouble in the loo department sometimes :blush: Have gone off a few foods too and struggle to finish my evening meal most nights at the mo, just get halfway through and don't want any more. Do also have some slight tenderness coming and going in boobs and nips too but not a lot. I am amazed though how un-bloated I am this time :shrug: I was constantly huge last time!

How is everyone else? It seems very quiet on here these days x


----------



## mamadonna

hi nat been thinking of you today,sorry couldnt get on earlier to wish you luck

i'm sure everything will be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- I'm fine... Just coping with yet another appearance of AF. So been keeping myself super-busy this past weekend with fun stuff.


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, my scan went really well :happydance:

Got very clear pic of baby, who measures in today at 7 weeks 5 days, so spot on pretty much what I thought :thumbup: Great, strong heartbeat measuring 176bpm!! Couldn't believe how fast and strong it was!

I am so, so glad I booked this early scan. It has given us both just the reassurance we need that this little one may just be ok :thumbup: Got 3 piccies (will upload one tomorrow) and a DVD too! Best £80 I've ever spent.

EDD from scan today is 18th April 2012. Only a day short of the anniversary of our horrid 12 week scan this year :wacko: We are on :cloud9:

x


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Nat that's great news! Can't wait to see the scan pics!


----------



## mamadonna

Aw Nat that's fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Nat, that's wonderful news! I'm SO pleased for you :) I can't imagine what a relief it must have been for you to see your healthy bubba on the screen. You definitely did the right thing getting the early scan. And with that EDD, it seems very much like fate is on your side this time around.

I've had a pretty successful day. Took Alex into town for the first time, and he behaved so well. We were there a good couple of hours and he allowed me to walk around the shops, get some photos printed off and have a jacket potato for lunch in Debenhams without kicking off once :) Very proud, and it has done my confidence the world of good being able to take him out on my own.

How is everyone else? It's definitely quieter in this thread nowadays. Anyone seen/heard anything from Lou?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Here's our little kidney bean :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

awwww nat thats ur little baby:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

I know :cloud9:

I want a ticker now on my siggy but can't seem to get it! I have clicked on someone else's and done my due date etc but when I click 'get my ticker' it just keeps taking me to a page about cord blood!! So I can't see where the code is to copy and paste?? :shrug:

Can anyone help please? x


----------



## mamadonna

click on mine i got mine easy enough and they do alsorts of tickers


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well. It is very quiet on here these days :nope: I hope Lou is ok, she seems to have disappeared again :cry:

I am saying goodbye for a bit though, OH, I and kidney bean are off on holiday Saturday :happydance: We are first spending the weekend up in Cumbria, staying with OH's uncle, then are off up to East Lothian, Scotland Monday-Friday for a little break on a caravan park by the coast :thumbup:

We have a lot to do tonight, tomorrow and Saturday day as we haven't even thought about what we are taking etc yet - mind has been on other things up to now really!

Have a good weekend and week ladies and speak again soon x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- have a great weekend/trip! Be careful and travel safe!

Haven't heard from Lou. :shrug: Hope she's ok and will be back soon to update us.

I'm so ready for the weekend. No plans really but I intend to relax a little (somehow in the midst of doing laundry this weekend :haha:)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Nat, what a gorgeous scan pic :) There's your little bean! I hope you're staying safe on your travels with all of these awful gales, and having a nice time. 
On that subject, I'm hoping Stina is staying safe too, all of the way up there!

How is everyone else doing?

Things are fine here. Had a minor nervous breakdown yesterday. After Alex had a feed, he spat out a little bit of milk (always does that when he's really full!), and it had blood in it! I freaked out, and rang the health visitor immediately. She calmed me down and asked me if my nipples were sore and when I looked, the one he had been feeding from was cracked and bleeding :dohh: I felt like a right idiot but I guess it's true what they say- you never stop worrying about them, even after they're here!

Otherwise, Alex is doing very well. He was weighed last Monday and had gone up to 10lb 8oz and stayed on the 75th centile, so I'm really pleased with his progress. He's becoming so aware of everything now. Yesterday, he woke up in his crib and we could hear him chattering away to himself and giggling- he was playing with his activity spiral all by himself :cloud9: He's sleeping relatively well too. Last night, he slept from 11pm-4.45am and then 5.45am-7.45am. Just hope it stays that way! Will have to get some more updated photos of him on here soon.


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- :haha: I may be laughing now but :dohh: that would be the type of thing to happen to me and I freak out the same way you do. :hugs: At least it was an easy thing to figure out. Did she mention any way to solve that cracked nipples thing? I can't wait to see more new pictures of your baby. He is doing so well.

I'm doing fine. Still in ovulation time I think. Not sure where exactly I am with that but I know I ovulate sometime this week. Just don't know when. :dohh:


----------



## Waitin4astork

I've got some Lansinoh lanolin nipple cream which is really good stuff. It's expensive, but works well and lasts for ages.
Glad you're doing well DG. Hope you've had a good week :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Here's some latest photos of Alex. He smiles and giggles so much now, it just melts my heart :)
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 1









037.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0









031.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Awww love these pictures of Alex! Had a good week but not today... Unexpected the sudden news of finding out that stepfather in law had a heart attack so we went out to wait and be with mil for 4 hours. Dr told us now we wait and see- he might recover or he might not. :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well we're back from our hols up north! Had a nice time :thumbup:. Was very blustery up there the first couple of days but then weather improved and stayed dry, so was ok. Visited some nice places but it went so quick, as holidays always do!

DG, so sorry to hear about your stepfather-in-law, sending him get well quick wishes :hugs:

Kim, Alex is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: It must be fantastic when they start smiling and giggling :cloud9: It sounds like you are loving being a mummy.

I am ok. Still get a bit tired sometimes but waves of nausea seem to have eased off now (not that they were anywhere near bad anyway). Boob tenderness seems to be easing off the past couple of days too, which is freaking me out a bit - I want the symptoms to continue! :haha: I am counting down to our next scan on Friday 30th, despite the good early scan a couple of weeks ago I'm still going to be very nervous. I really don't like pregnancy First Tri at all, you just can't tell at all what is going on in there and whether everything is still ok :nope: I feel really bad for not enjoying this stage of pregnancy but I just can't relax. I think, should god willing all be ok at next scan, I may well relax quite a bit then x


----------



## deafgal01

:cry: His earth body will never get well but he's happily celebrating in heaven looking down on us. :hugs:

Nat- glad you had a good trip and that you're finally back. It's been so quiet around here lately.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Nat0619

DG, I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

It is very quiet on here. It's a shame x


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls just back from 39 degrees in italia and am bloody freezing so glad im going back next month for a few days back to shorts and T"s have had to put trousers on today :(


----------



## momma2times

It's a matter of the mind. Do not stress! Relax and think about those spermies swimmin up stream! Positive thoughts!


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Well we're back from our hols up north! Had a nice time :thumbup:. Was very blustery up there the first couple of days but then weather improved and stayed dry, so was ok. Visited some nice places but it went so quick, as holidays always do!
> 
> DG, so sorry to hear about your stepfather-in-law, sending him get well quick wishes :hugs:
> 
> Kim, Alex is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: It must be fantastic when they start smiling and giggling :cloud9: It sounds like you are loving being a mummy.
> 
> I am ok. Still get a bit tired sometimes but waves of nausea seem to have eased off now (not that they were anywhere near bad anyway). Boob tenderness seems to be easing off the past couple of days too, which is freaking me out a bit - I want the symptoms to continue! :haha: I am counting down to our next scan on Friday 30th, despite the good early scan a couple of weeks ago I'm still going to be very nervous. I really don't like pregnancy First Tri at all, you just can't tell at all what is going on in there and whether everything is still ok :nope: I feel really bad for not enjoying this stage of pregnancy but I just can't relax. I think, should god willing all be ok at next scan, I may well relax quite a bit then x

where abouts did you go nat?
and its only natural to worry,but i'm sure all will be fine:hugs:

so sorry dg:hugs:

holiday sounded lovely ink:thumbup:

hope every1 else is ok

waiting your little mam is adorable

has any1 heard from windswept


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> Nat0619 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Well we're back from our hols up north! Had a nice time :thumbup:. Was very blustery up there the first couple of days but then weather improved and stayed dry, so was ok. Visited some nice places but it went so quick, as holidays always do!
> 
> DG, so sorry to hear about your stepfather-in-law, sending him get well quick wishes :hugs:
> 
> Kim, Alex is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: It must be fantastic when they start smiling and giggling :cloud9: It sounds like you are loving being a mummy.
> 
> I am ok. Still get a bit tired sometimes but waves of nausea seem to have eased off now (not that they were anywhere near bad anyway). Boob tenderness seems to be easing off the past couple of days too, which is freaking me out a bit - I want the symptoms to continue! :haha: I am counting down to our next scan on Friday 30th, despite the good early scan a couple of weeks ago I'm still going to be very nervous. I really don't like pregnancy First Tri at all, you just can't tell at all what is going on in there and whether everything is still ok :nope: I feel really bad for not enjoying this stage of pregnancy but I just can't relax. I think, should god willing all be ok at next scan, I may well relax quite a bit then x
> 
> where abouts did you go nat?
> and its only natural to worry,but i'm sure all will be fine:hugs:
> 
> so sorry dg:hugs:
> 
> holiday sounded lovely ink:thumbup:
> 
> hope every1 else is ok
> 
> waiting your little mam is adorable
> 
> has any1 heard from windswept or toots?Click to expand...


----------



## donna79

Morning all :hi: 
how are we ?


----------



## windswept

Windswept is here! Sorry for abandoning everyone - been busy being Archie's mum. We too had a holiday, just down to my family on the mainland, but it was so lovely to take my wee man with me! He took everything in and made the whole trip lots of fun!

I see there are the usual highs and lows on this thread. Nat - totally understand your nervousness - we were the same (and will be much worse next time given heart issues). But all will be well for you on 30th...

All well with Archie - paediatrician described him as a very bright, alert and sociable young man. He loves everyone and shares his smiles, giggles and stories freely! He's itching to get moving, and can already roll from front to back with help (if i tuck his knees under). He's grabbing toys and has worked out how to make some of his toys make noise. And, he's slept over 7 hours in a row for the past 6 nights! Usual is 8 pm til 4 am, then 4.20 am til 7 am. 

Trying not to think about what's to come - still can't believe it.

Anyway, here's a wee photo of my cheeky little man! I love him!

Cx
 



Attached Files:







archie.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamadonna

aw windswept he is adorable growing so big already,it sounds like the wee little man is keeping u all busy


----------



## inkdchick

Nat thats fantastic news for you both so pleased for you xx


----------



## inkdchick

my holiday was lovely and wish i was still there its so cold here and now raining .
when we were there we met up with friends and the wife of one is a homopathic farmacist and she has given me SHE OAK to take 7 drops three times a day and what it does is relaxes and balances yur hormones and guarantees to help with falling pregnant within three months so i though what the hell and im giving it one last try see what happens but if nothing i am DEFINATELY giving up on my 45th birthday this christmas !.

Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up with you all tomorrow morning xx


----------



## mamadonna

aw ink so pleased to have you back on board,this stuff sounds interesting(never heard of it b4)fingers crossed it works for you hun


----------



## donna79

Stina - Archie is beautiful , a happy little chappie too by the looks of things.


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god, everyone's come back! :haha: 

All except Toots :shrug: Hoping she is ok.

Stina, Archie is adorable :hugs: He certainly looks very strong and healthy and I am sure he will get through anything that comes his way :thumbup:

Ink, glad you had a good holiday and it is so good to hear you are back and giving TTC another shot. Have missed you loads on here :hugs:

Donna, how was your holiday? You were away quite recently weren't you?

Mama, any news on surgery? x


----------



## inkdchick

Nat thank you so much for your lovely comment and we hope this She Oak works too we have to give it three months to work but hey im not losing anything by it so !.

Its so good to see that your pregnancy is coming on nice and strong you deserve it hun i am so wrapped for you both xx :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## mamadonna

Nat i'm off to see the surgeon on monday.so nervous but it has to be done


----------



## donna79

Afternoon ladies :hi:
Hope everyone is doing ok xx
Sooo looking forward to the weekend this week has been a bitch x x


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna wishing all the best of luck and will be thinking of you on monday hope all goes ok xx

Donna sounds like you need a good weekend to get over your week hun hope you have a good time xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

It's the weekend :happydance: Donna, sounds like you are very glad that it is!

Mama, will be thinking of you on Monday. Sure all will be fine and hopefully it will all get sorted and you can get back to TTC :thumbup:

Ink, how are you? x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im good relaxed and looking forward to this SHE OAK working and now on the way to the end of this cycle but its gonna take 3 months so fingers crossed ....
how are you ? xx so excited for you xxx


----------



## donna79

Good morning lovely ladies :hi:
Hope we all are well (little ones too)
The sun is shining here and I am smiling - only one week left at work then off on hols for a week !!


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Donna :flower:

It's sunny here too and feels pretty autumnal, which I love :thumbup: Autumn is my fave time of the year.

Are you going away on your week off? x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon nat how you feeling?


----------



## inkdchick

Hi nat how are you hun just to let you know its raining here in london :( garden needs it tho so much for this promised indian summer think i need to go back to Rome lol still 30 over there x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ink and Mama :flower:

I'm ok, feeling fine. Having a chilled out day today, no work :thumbup:

Just counting down to Friday's scan :wacko:

Did you see doc today Mama?

x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi im back from the hospital,doc offered me the 8th of Nov but we are in Birmingham 4 the nite on the 19th so wouldn't be healed in time,so my op is on the 29th x


----------



## Nat0619

Glad you've got a date for the op Mama. How long will you be in hospital? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :) How's everyone doing?

Mamadonna- glad you've got a date sorted for the op. It must be good for you to have a date to focus on now.

Ink- lovely to see you back on here :) I hope that She Oak works wonders for you!

Nat- glad to hear you've been putting your feet up ;) How are you feeling in general? No doubt focusing everything on Friday! What time is the scan?

Donna- bet you can't wait to go on your hols now!

All is fine here. Actually feeling really contented at the moment. We seem to be settling down as a family. Alex is sleeping well and is even starting to have naps in the day now (even if they are on me, so I can't move lol). I can read signals of what he wants well now, or if there's something bothering him which makes us both happy! We're in a good breastfeeding routine now too, and we're managing to go out without me panicking if he wants a feed (I'm not really one for getting boobs out in public lol). OH and I are also having 'us' time too- going to matches, and out for the odd meal. OH also gives me a couple of hours on my own on a weekend to go shopping, having a coffee and read a magazine or go to the cinema whilst he looks after Alex. So all in all, it feels like we've all got a good life balance right now :)

Here's a couple more photos of my boy- can't believe he's 7 weeks old already!
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









038.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamadonna

Aw waiting what a little cutey im pleased ur gettin settled down as a family,it sounds like Alex has made himself at home


----------



## inkdchick

aww what a cute little man and thank you hun we hope so too waiting on period now in 3 days so hopefully it will show and we can get busy again cant believe i put that but im so chilled out it unreal ! lol loving this stuff i would recommend it to everyone to try xx
mamma good luck honey xx :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Kim, Alex is sooo cute :hugs:

Pray for our Little Bean ladies, got scan at 9.20am in the morning :wacko: Please, please still be there and ok little one [-o&lt; I can't work out how I feel this time at the moment - kind of excited, kind of scared :shrug: I'm not sure how much of my nervousness is due to the fact I am going back to the same hospital as last time, that place only has horrible memories for me at the moment. Praying this changes tomorrow x


----------



## mamadonna

keeping everything crossed for you nat,i'm sure all will be fine hun:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies

We're going to be a mummy and daddy! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

Scan was fantastic :happydance: Baby was jumping around loads and waving arms and at the end turned to face us, could clearly see a little face :cloud9: Sonographer said all looks great :thumbup: So, so relieved right now. Just wish I could have a scan every day! :haha: Baby measured 11w4d, so has gained 2 days on earlier scan, so due date is now Monday 16th April.

Here's a pic of our growing Bean :cloud9:


----------



## mamadonna

i am so happy for you nat....wohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## windswept

Delighted! Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Nat, that's absolutely wonderful news!! I am so, SO happy for you :) Great scan photo too- bet you can't stop looking at your little bean xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hi everyone, Nat thats a beautiful picture of your little bean congratulations honey you"re doing good and all will be fine he/she is a definate stayer xx cant wait to meet him/her in a few months time on here with lots of pics xxx :hugs: 

as for me im still waiting for my af it constantly feels like im about to get it and its not showing up, boobs are now hurting like hell and especially the breast bone too. I've had the weirdest bouts of diarrhea which is different and my hips hurt too dont think its anything other than period coming tho but hey another two months to try before i give up


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- that is great news!! Hope you and your baby has a happy and healthy 6 months together before you get to meet the baby in person finally and can show us pictures. Until then, the scans will have to do. :hugs: :dance:


----------



## mamadonna

When is/was af due ink?


----------



## inkdchick

My af was due two days ago but appeared an hour ago with vigor and 3 large clots and lots of smaller bits but hey got to give this She Oak a good go got another two months to try it out good luck to everyone else and onwards and upwards :rofl: into trying again roll on tues hee hee xx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw sorry ink,can you only take it for 3 months?


----------



## inkdchick

3 months then a break for a month and then 3 months again for as long as you want huni but I'm 45 on 28th dec and I'm giving up if nothing has happened by then sorry that's what I meant buit yueah u can take for as long as u want as long as u give your body a break for aw month after 3 months xx


----------



## mamadonna

I think i mite look in2 it after xmas


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, sorry AF got you. But liking your positive attitude :thumbup:

I'm ok, still on :cloud9: after Friday :haha: It just seems such a long time until 20 week scan. That is on 2nd December (they booked it for me after Friday's scan). My next antenatal appointment is seeing midwife on 28th October.

Hey girls, this Thursday (6th Oct) is the year anniversary of our "It Fell Out" crew starting :happydance: Look how much has happened in that year?? :wacko:

x


----------



## mamadonna

My word a whole yr already,where has all the time gone


----------



## inkdchick

well there is no other way to look at it really as i have given myself until my birthday to try and there is only another three months to go including this month and well if it never happens then im glad i gave it a go but i wish all you lovely ladies that are still awaiting your bfp"s all the very best and am sure that it will happen very soon xxxx


----------



## windswept

I am so excited for you Nat! Wow, can't believe it's been a year - but my goodness, you are right - it has been a very busy year!

So, will you find out the sex, or wait for the surprise? Do you have names picked? Have you told all your family and friends? How did they react?! Tell all! The first 12 weeks DRAGGED for me, the 2nd tri wasn't quite so bad (esp after the kicks start) then the 3rd tri just seemed to disappear! 

On a different note... I am a little worried about my girly bits again! Having quite severe shooting and pulling pains way down low. Worrying it's the cysts forming again. Also, very heavy bleeding again (though back on pill so bleeding is regulated) - but never been so heavy or red as it is now. What would you guys think? Can I go back to my consultant without going via my GP?

Best wishes to everyone... Missing Toots... Cx


----------



## Nat0619

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY TO THE "IT FELL OUT" CREW!!!

How is everyone?

Stina, we have told pretty much everyone now and everyone is delighted for us. I have told my work now too and they have all been really good too. Still can't believe it's happening, it still doesn't feel real :wacko: I am waiting for my bump and to feel little one move now. It just seems an eternity to the next scan! We don't plan to find out the sex, are going to have a surprise :happydance:

Where has Toots gone to :shrug:? Missing her :cry:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Happy birthday fall out crew


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone? This thread's gone very quiet again :nope:

Just come on here and thought I was on the wrong site - it's all changed!

x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi Nat i thought the same when i came on,its all changed.how's things with u?how many wks are u now


----------



## donna79

Afternoon all :hi:
Hmm new look site, not too bad still able to find us with no problems.
How are we all ? xx


----------



## deafgal01

Fine- just passing time.

How are you all doing? Been a while since I last checked in here. Yep, not sure what I think of the new look. I kind of like the look for the title but not too sure about the rest of it. Oh well... Can't change that.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

I am doing fine. Had a lovely weekend. We had a joint birthday party for my mum and brother Saturday night that went really well :thumbup: My brother was 30 on 5th October and my mum is 60 on 23rd October. I did most of the organising with help from my dad and OH. My brother has been home for a week and a half from Kuwait and is flying back today. Will be home again at Christmas.

Also heard our little one's heartbeat on doppler yesterday :happydance: Mum has brought me one and tried it yesterday. Found it straightaway. But s/he then must have moved and I had to root around a bit and found him/her right over the other side :haha: Not going to use it every day in case it isn't too good for little one. I have a slight bump coming now and clothes are getting tight so time to go maternity wear shopping soon I think. Still can't believe we actually have a little baby on the way :wacko:

x


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls just to let you know im ok and on the way to the end of another cycle and not holding out much hope as we are flying away again to italy right when my period is due next week and it always seem to bugger it up but need to go help out my to be inlaws bless them and well it is italy my secong home so hopefully a nice 6 days relax time.
I havent been on here as i have just read 6 books in 5 days the trueblood books they were so unputbownable superb and have just ordered the next one which i will get two days before they appear in the shops and cant wait !.Hope everyone ok and Nat so good to see little bean is doing so well.
Stina you need to go to the specialist and see them you should be able to call their secretary and make and appointment good luck xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi everyone!
How is everyone doing? Nat- I'm still SO excited for you :happydance: How are your symptoms? It must feel lovely to be getting a bump now- I miss mine! i recommend Mamas and Papas for lovely maternity clothes :winkwink: There's an M&P outlet in Stoke actually which is meant to be fab and isn't a million miles away from you.
Ink- how are you feeling coming to the end of your cycle now?

All is fine here. I'm feeling so much better in myself now. I feel almost back to normal physically, although breastfeeding does make me a little tired. I'm managing to meet up with some of the girls from my NCT class once a week, which is great.

Alex is doing well in almost every way. He is coming on brilliantly- he can hold his head up for a good amount of time, and he's so alert. He's forever looking at lights (and keeps craning his neck to look at the tv!) and he's now interacting with his toys, trying to grab them and in some cases, eat them lol. The only thing not going so well is his weight. In 6 weeks, he's only put on 3oz which has dropped him from the 75th centile to 9th :nope: I'm still trying to feed him loads but when I went to see the HV, she said the quality of my milk might not be very good as I'm not eating enough. So, I'm eating and drinking more and hoping it'll make a difference. Otherwise, it might be the end of breastfeeding for me :cry:

Anyway, here are a couple of recent pictures of my boy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 0









041.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









014.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0









022.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## inkdchick

love the pics of your littlw man he is such a credit to you both and such a beautiful smile too must get that from MUM !!! lol.
Im ok im 4 days away now and for the first time i took my bra off last night and thought ugggh they felt heavy and a little sore but nothing else noticeable with them but i had constipation for 4 days and then yesterday got diarrhea or really lose stools (sorry tmi) so i dont know what that means cp is high and soft but that will change no doubt and i have had a running nose for 5 days now and now have a sore red nose lol, restless sleep is driving me nuts and havent had a full nights sleep in nearly a week so tired but still moving and getting on with stuff hubby to be wont let me do the ironing coz i bloated out he is convinced again and im sick of his optimism bless him .
How are you xx


----------



## inkdchick

aww Nat so so pleased for you still too you so deserve this little Bean and the doppler should nt hurt your little one hun its reassuring for you so you go girl just keep us all informed on your preggo journey xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Kim, Alex is so gorgeous hun :hugs: You mention the worry about his weight but there looks nothing wrong with him to me, he looks very healthy and happy :thumbup: Hopefully you eating more will help his weight gain but, if not, don't feel like a failure please if you need to stop the breastfeeding, you have given it a good go and he will have got a lot of goodness from what he has had from you.

Ink, I'm praying this month is it for you hun and thank you for your kind words about our little bean :hugs: Keep us posted on your symptoms.

I am doing fine. Have listened to little one a couple more times on doppler, the most recent being today over at my mum and dad's :thumbup: It is my mum's 60th birthday today so took doppler over so nanny and grandad could hear and our little one obliged, we found him/her straightaway. But s/he then moved again right over to the other side :haha: I swear s/he can feel the doppler and moves away :haha: Heartbeat sounds good and strong and is around the 150bpm mark each time we listen so is very reassuring :thumbup: I've yet only bought one maternity top so am planning a shop this week to try to find some stuff. Have a bra fitting tomorrow as my bras feel a little tight so want to check my size before I buy any maternity bras. Think they've blossomed a little :blush:

Hope everyone else is well. Still missing Toots :cry: Really hoping she is ok x


----------



## inkdchick

Nat i dont have any !!! period is due tomorrow and all i have is a high cervix (which is normally really low by now ), and nothing else no sore boobs just a little on the tired side but thats it so not holding out any hope and trying not to look into it too much but we'll see what happens in a couple of days , thank you for asking xx


----------



## Nat0619

Well keep us posted Ink :thumbup:

I've been shopping today and got loads of maternity wear :happydance: My bra size has increased from 36C to 38C. I was a 34B for years, suddenly expanded since being in my 30's! Bought 4 bras, some maternity knickers, couple of pairs of maternity tights, a dress for work, some leggings, some jeans, some joggers, a couple of tops and a cardigan! :wacko: Only thing I really wanted to find but didn't find any I liked yet is some black trousers for work. Going to look online though or may pop into Brum one day this week. Trying to get a good bit bought at the mo as everywhere has sales on :thumbup:

Today seems to be the day I am noticing a little bump too :happydance: My tummy is definitely changing shape now. Will be interesting now to see how quick is expands :haha:

15 weeks gone today - 25 to go! x


----------



## mamadonna

happy 15 weeks nat:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- happy 15 weeks! :yipee:

Kim (Waitin)- your boy is so precious and cute. Couldn't you still do the breastfeeding but also supplement with formula milk every now and then if the breast milk isn't enough to get Alex to gain (instead of stopping altogether with that if it doesn't work out)? He doesn't look like he's losing any weight and he looks absolutely good.

Ink- What's the update on your status? Are you seeing any more symptoms or has AF shown? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## inkdchick

i know have sore ish boobs and nothing but gas !!!!!!!!!!! and thats it really no period which i did expect this morning but nothing neg test too tho but my cervix is high and covered with lots of gooey stuff so hoping this is all good as its normally really low to the opening way before af is due but thats all i have to report so far sorry girls xx
CONGRATS NAT wow 15 weeks that has gone so quick already well done you and little bean xxx
Deafgal how are you xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- Hope this is it for you! :dust: It sounds good.

I'm doing good. :thumbup: Still not pregnant and still in the game chasing the egg. I missed ovulation so I have no idea at all where I am in my cycle. I decided to try out the stones- see if they help. :shrug: So I ordered myself this cute bracelet (Jade, Moonstone, Rose Quartz, and Amethyst with a lotus flower and butterfly charms) and bought a rose quartz rock (the rock sits in my pocket all day long and under my pillow when I sleep- I wear the bracelet all the time except when I shower). Should be seeing AF in about a week or so.


----------



## inkdchick

aww that sounds lovely , im now 2 days late and have really sore heavy boobs, feeling like af is comng anytime but cp is high and open and covered with this gooey type cm but not counting on it being it as such until i get past cd30 at least as i have lost ones at this stage so fingers tightly crossed this is it , i wish you all the best hun xxx


----------



## mamadonna

good luck ink,so proud of you for not testing yet,such will power,i would have cracked,what cd are you at now?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Good luck Ink- fingers and toes are crossed for you hon.

DG- Alex is being weighed on Monday and if he still has a problem gaining, I may well talk to the health visitor about topping up with formula. He's going through a crazy growth spurt at the moment, so I feel like I'm struggling to keep up with him a bit. Hopefully things will settle down in the next day or two. Let us know how you get on with the crystals and if you think it helps :)

Nat- it must have been so much fun shopping for maternity clothes! I thought my booba hadn't grown much when I was pregnant but when I got fitted for some nursing bras a couple of weeks before my due date, I'd gone up 3 cup sizes- and that was before my milk came in!!

Mamadonna- how are things with you?

Still no sign of Toots? :(


----------



## inkdchick

well still got a neg test this morning and still got no signs of af and very high cervix so dont know what to think and will not be testing for another few days hoping that af doesnt show up but well im not holding my breathe so i will let you know if i get a positive test if not i will have to go to the gp on tuesday morning if i dont get my period and find out whats gone wrong


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Ink, hoping this is it for you hun :thumbup: Maybe hormones just aren't quite high enough to be detected yet :shrug: Keep us posted.

Kim, hope Alex gets on ok Monday. He's such a gorgeous little boy :hugs:

DG, keep us posted on the crystals :thumbup: Have you ever tried acupuncture? I swear this worked for me and it seemed to for Kim too. I took a year to conceive the first pregnancy (plus had a year of NTNP before that!) and fell pregnant the very first month I had acupuncture. It may well have helped with this pregnancy too as I did have acupuncture the two months we tried after the mc. It doesn't hurt either, you barely feel the needles.

I'm doing ok and Bean seems to be doing ok too :thumbup: Used doppler earlier and found him/her bang in the middle, heart beating at 146bpm :cloud9: Convinced my placenta is on the left too as can really hear my pulse whooshing there. Would make sense as I'm pretty sure I ovulated from the left the month we caught. Got midwife appointment tomorrow. Wondering if she will try to find heartbeat :shrug:

Not sure whether I am actually starting to feel little one moving a little :shrug: Over past week or so have had some funny little feelings low down below belly button, like flutters or very, very light tapping. Seem to have felt them more the past day or two, usually in the evening as I'm just sitting chilling on the sofa. It seems very early, particularly as it's our first baby, but I may ask midwife if it could be tomorrow.

Remembering our little angel this week too though :cry: - first pregnancy's due date was 30th October so I would have been ready to drop now, or perhaps already dropped! So, so glad I am pregnant again as think it would have been very hard this week otherwise.

x


----------



## inkdchick

there is no chance this cycle by the looks of it i now have a slight change in cm its sort of light beige and even tho i have no pain or cramping my boobs no longer hurt and i am a bit tearful now thinking that so much had been different with my cp that i thought this was it especially with my cp normally being so low way before af is normally due so will post when i get af properly and then onwards to next cycle, thank you for all your good wishes xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi all,i'm doing good waiting just counting down till my op

fingers crossed for u ink,its looking good

nat its great that u are hearing little 1's heart beat and feeling flutters too,i would have been due soon too hun,its hard but we just have to get on with it i suppose,hopefully i will be getting my bfp soon


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, so sorry you think you're out. I'm still hoping for you that full AF won't show [-o&lt;

Mama, sorry it's nearly your due date too :hugs:. Hopefully your op will sort things out for you and you will soon be back in the 'bump club' :thumbup:

My midwife appointment went very well this morning :thumbup: She confirmed all my blood results and urine sample were fine. Blood pressure at 90/60, which I thought sounded pretty low but she said it's fine, it is normal for it to be lower due to more blood volume etc. Mine is always on the low side not pregnant anyway, I'm usually at about 110/70 or so. She found Bean's heartbeat with doppler too :happydance: Was fantastic to get clarification that what we are hearing at home is definitely baby :cloud9: She said it sounds really good. She also had a prod around and said my womb is growing well, the top of it is not far below my belly button already :wacko: I'll try to remember to take a bump pic at the weekend and put it on here.

Is anyone doing anything for halloween? OH and I are off to a party tomorrow night at one of his mates' houses. We are dressing up :happydance: I have a witch outfit and OH is going as Michael Myers from the Halloween films. He has the proper Myers mask he got in America years ago and a boiler suit, the mask is really freaky. I'll post a pic of us dressed up as well as my bump pic :thumbup: Have got some sweets in for any 'Trick or Treaters' we may get at the door.

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## inkdchick

well honey it did at 5 am this morning and by 7am i had to go and get checked out as i lost two large clots,(which i took in with me), and apparantly i have just lost twins even tho very early i was still upset but i will be having an early test so that they can be giving me some pregesterone pessaries to help with the sustaining part but if it doesnt work next time then oh well. Im glad that its all over and will be trying again next cycle so im smiling and will be until im either 45 or pregnant coz either way i will have given it a huge try and glad i have.
Thanks girls for al your support over these last 4 and a bit years and i hope that even tho its not working for me it will work for all you guys


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ink I hope you get your forever baby.

I haven't tried acupuncture. I hate needles so I haven't given it a try. :shrug: I guess I should though. We'll see what happens with the stones, and whether they help. I already am less stressed/moody with using my rose quartz stone in my pocket daily. :thumbup:

Sounds like you have a plan for Alex. Hopefully he starts gaining, Waitin. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your milk supply starts to catch up soon.

How's everyone else doing? Nat- sounds like your appt is going awesome.


----------



## mamadonna

aw ink i am so sorry hun:cry::hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, so sorry AF got you in the end :hugs:

How is everyone else?

I have attached two pics. First one is a bump pic, sorry if its a bit dark but hopefully you can see my belly :haha: Second pic is OH and me dressed up Saturday night at the Halloween party.


----------



## mamadonna

loving the pics nat,bump coming along nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nat, you've got a gorgeous bump coming along there :) Hope you're going to keep us updated with pics! How are you feeling lately hon? Your 20 week scan is getting ever closer- yay :)

Ink- I am so sorry for your loss :( You really deserve to have a happy ending- I hope you'll get it soon.

How is everyone else?

All is fine here. Alex had his second set of jabs on Tuesday and sailed through them :) Before that, he had a few unsettled nights where he wouldn't go off to sleep and kept waking in the night- a bit of a shock after a few weeks of sleeping through the night! He's been better the past couple of nights, so hopefully he's back on track. I took him to Baby Sensory class today, which he loved- well, half of it at least- he fell asleep for the second half! But he enjoyed looking at the bubbles, lights and the different smells. I've signed up for 10 classes. He also did his first proper person giggle today- I nearly burst into tears lol.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Kim :hi:

Good to hear Alex is doing well :thumbup:. I guess every little one has a blip with sleeping every now and again. Those sensory classes sound good.

I am feeling good thank you. Bump does seem to be growing now, work trousers today were pretty tight so think I may be coming to the end of wearing them! I need to buy some work trousers, am going to look on the Next directory tonight I think as have set up an account on there. They've got some other nice stuff too so may get a few more things :thumbup:

I am pretty sure I am now feeling Bean move too :happydance: I have been having little sensations for a couple of weeks on and off, which seemed really early, but I've noticed it a bit more these past few days. It is either a 'flutter' or tickle or, today a few times, I have actually felt like something 'flipped over' in my tummy. So think s/he could be doing somersaults :haha: I'm only just over 16 weeks so seems early and I'm wondering how much I'm going to be kicked as s/he gets bigger! :shrug:

x


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls dont think it will ever happen now as i am 45 this xmas and now i have to have what is looking more like knee replacements really soon have been in a lot of pain and all i can find on net is that novacane that they knock you out with is harmeful for tying to concieve i really hope not but at least we have given it a really good go .
Glad to see all going fantastically well for you Nat xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Ink that really sucks. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, so sorry hun. Hope you feel better :hugs:

DG, how are you?

I am doing pretty much nothing today as am fighting off a cold that came on over the weekend :nope: Luckily I don't work Mondays anyway so got a day today to just chill at home, eat and drink loads and try to get rid of it. Didn't sleep too well last night due to stuffed up nose :growlmad: OH slept in spare room as I didn't want to disturb him coughing and spluttering all night when he had to be up this morning. May pop out in a bit to get a lemon :haha: As have heard having honey and lemon in hot water is good. We already have honey in the house :thumbup: I feel bad any time I cough as worry I'm disturbing Bean :shrug:

x


----------



## deafgal01

I'm doing well as can be expected... :shrug: Gotta do car shopping at some point though. :dohh: As if my schedule wasn't crammed enough with school and work, I have to add car shopping to my schedule? :saywhat: This just ain't right... Oh well... On the upside, I'm very much alive and ok, so taking it one day at a time, reminding myself that there's only 1 me and cars can be replaced (so can't really put a price on my life). :shrug:

Hope you're feeling better, Nat... It's not fun to be coughing like that and then worry you're bugging the baby growing.

:hugs: Ink hope you're having a better day today. :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

DG, what type of car are you planning to get?

I am feeling a lot better now, been back at work today :thumbup: Ended up taking Tuesday off work to rest as still felt pretty rough. My poor dad now has it :nope: I was with them on Sunday just as my cold was coming out so pretty sure it's come from me :dohh:

Bean doing ok and belly is growing :happydance: Used doppler yesterday to check on him and he was there beating away but kept moving again so was chasing him around again :haha: I think my work trousers have finally given up the ghost with my belly today, I had to leave the button undone :haha: I have now got some black work trousers but they are with my mum as she is going to take them up for me as they're a bit long.

x


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: No idea... I've been looking at my options in regards of used cars out there. Haven't found anything I really LOVE yet... There are another vibe out there that I can get to replace my damaged one but it's $15000 :shock: and DH said he rather I stay below $12000 (or heck, under $10,000 is better) for lower monthly payments. I agree with his input so trying to stay positive and still keeping an eye out in case something turns up.

Glad you are feeling better, Nat. Never fun to be sick or know that you passed the germs on to someone else. :dohh:

:hi: How's everyone doing in here?


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls yeah im ok, now in the last two weeks 9 days to go and looking forward to my period coming so i know that nothing is there to hinder getting these knees sorted out coz i really need to get moving without pain now lol.
Glad you're all ok xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ink,this is probably when it'll happen


----------



## inkdchick

hi mama yeah lol, well im 6 dpo today and all ive had is bloody sore nipples from ov onwards and this morning woke up to really itchy red nipples lol so not sure what that is probably just heading straight for af and im not bothered anymore just plodding along and hoping this knee appointment comes through quickly coz the loo is upstairs and its so painful to get up there lol


----------



## inkdchick

Girls i forgot to ask i am desperatly looking for a hoop skirt to go underneath my wedding dress the dress is an italian make alfred angelo and it has bead work from the bust all the way down to the hem no space to take it up so am thinking about putting a hoop underneath to lift it away from my feet as i cant wear heels coz of my knee and it cant be a huge one coz the dress has quite a slimish skirt but a full train and going mad coz i have next to no money left to do anything about it do you think this is a good idea and where on earth am i gonna get one for next to nothing... if you can help i would be really grateful this has taken my mind off ttc completely and only realised this morning im in the 2ww at 6dpo lol thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone :)

Ooh Nat, are you having an inkling about your bean? I noticed a mention of 'he' :winkwink: Are you still planning to stay on Team Yellow? Glad you're feeling a bit better now.

DG- hope you manage to find a car at a good price. I 'accidentally' bought my current car. I only went to the VW garage to have a look and ended up leaving with a year old Golf TDI lol.

Ink- I'm still hoping for you this cycle. Not sure about where to get a cheap hoop- maybe Ebay?

How is everyone else?

Everything is good here. I keep looking at Alex and can't believe how fast he's growing up- he's over 3 months old now. This time 14 weeks ago, I was being taken to labour ward because of Alex being in distress....it seems like it was yesterday! 
It's mine and OH's wedding anniversary tomorrow- 9 years. Going to the cinema tomorrow evening and having a meal out. It's mad to think that this time last year, I was just pregnant and didn't even know it!

Here are a couple of recent photos of Alex. Please let me know if I'm boring anyone with these!!
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4









049.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5









062.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









025.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## inkdchick

Hi hun i tried ebay but all the views on them are that they are not good and well not earning any money is a bit of a problem so i have decided to go with net and put it on the outer layer of the lining so it doesnt scratch me !, just hoping it works as i just need to lift it away from my feet coz i cant make it shorter coz of the beading but am sure it will be ok. Alex is beautiful and coming on so quickly i cant believe how big he has gotten and never get bored with update photos of your little man keep them coming hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

as for me well i dont think it is going to happen this cycle hun even tho i've had sore nipps since ov and now my boobs have expanded with shooting pains in them and feeling sick every night now i still think af will show in 7 days time im just plodding along and trying to sort the last things out on my dress before next year so keeping myself busy xx


----------



## inkdchick

mama good luck with your op only two weeks to go and at least it will be over before xmas , im still waiting to hear about my knee op and cant now walk very far and climbing stairs is a joke too painful although the loo is upstairs so have to do it on my bum - well at least its getting toned :rofl:, if nothing else happens at least i'll have the only 44 year old with the most toned arse :rofl: :rofl:!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ink,when are u gettin married?have a look in charity shops 4 a hoop.
Waiting Alex is adorable i love his smile!


----------



## inkdchick

next year middle of i think he hasnt exactly told me when we are having a small wedding as we have both been there before and i was given the dress but had to make it smaller to a 12 as the friend that gave it to me was a size 22 !!! but i've done it wouldnt want to do another one tho lol and yeah good idea will do that never thought about charity shops although im thinking about tacking the netting in first and seeing how that goes if not charity shops here i come.
How are you feeling hun


----------



## mamadonna

Wow,well done on altering the dress,i wouldn't know where to start,congrats on the wedding!i love weddings.
I ok only 2 wks 2 days till my op i just want it over with,i bet u feel the same about ur knee op,do u have a date 4 it x


----------



## parisa

Toots3495 said:


> Hi ladies, this month oh and I are trying the every other day method. I'm due to ovulate thurs/fri and dtd last night. A lot of it fell out when I moved and I'm most upset cos I do my best to stay in bed with legs in the air! Do you think enough of the little :spermy: would have been left in?
> :dust::dust::dust:

To be honest, this is gonna sound gross, but the husband and I have been trying to conceive, and I hate the "after" feeling . It just feels like I am dirty down there, u know what I mean? So eventhough I have elevated my legs after the deed, I can never stand the feeling after 5 minutes, so I go t the bathrooom and wipe myself so aggressively thaT i almost make myself soar down there. Guess what???? I am pregnant! And everytime that I would wipe myself, I would say to myself: You are such an ididot, u will never get pregnant like that.


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry just read ur earlier post,i hope u get them sorted soon hun


----------



## inkdchick

hey thats ok and yeah so do i coz i would like to walk down that aisle and i would like to get them sorted and healed way before that happens.
I hope you get on ok with yours too hun at least its not far away now xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi ladies :flower:

Kim, gorgeous photos of Alex :hugs: Loving the pumpkin outfit :thumbup: He looks such a happy little guy in every photo. And, no, absolutely never get bored of them, don't be silly hun! I bet you're really looking forward to Christmas this year?

Ink and Mama, hope both your ops get sorted soon x


----------



## Nat0619

Oh, and happy wedding anniversary for tomorrow! :wedding:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- seeing pics of your Alex makes our day! He is so precious and a joy to see. He's also a good reminder of what some of us are still working towards (a forever baby of our own). Have a happy wedding anniversary with your husband!

:hi: Everyone else! Operations? :shock: That's no fun. I hope you have a speedy recovery when the time comes for you to have the operations.

Nat- hope your baby's doing very well with growing in your womb.

Still no luck with my car search. I had to return the rental before it got too expensive (it was due back by Tuesday anyways) so I did return it and my parents brought me their extra vehicle (a van). I don't see myself with a van to be honest but at least I have a way to get to work and school so can't complain about it really... :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

Only 2 wks 4 my op now deafgal,nervous but it has to be done


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> Wow,well done on altering the dress,i wouldn't know where to start,congrats on the wedding!i love weddings.
> I ok only 2 wks 2 days till my op i just want it over with,i bet u feel the same about ur knee op,do u have a date 4 it x

aww thank you i love weddings too and never thought i would find someone who i would wnt to get married again but i have and love him to bits. I have no date yet am till waiting to see the orthopaedic specialist tbh but i hope its sooner rather than later and really hope im not pregnant now coz they wont operate if i am :( even tho i would rather be pregnant than having the op but i know my knees cant carry the extra weight so its the op first unfortunately x


----------



## mamadonna

keeping my fingers crossed for you ink:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'll be praying for both of you with your operations, Ink and MamaDonna. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## inkdchick

so how is everyone today i've only got til sunday to wait now and hope that if i get af it turns up on time coz i hate it when its late and all i have is sore heavy boobs nipps arent sore anymore which is a blessing coz bras were getting uncomfortable and now they hurt coz boobs are bigger ugh!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I get annoyed too when AF is late. At least she could do is be on time and not stress us out over wondering if we finally got a bfp or not. :hugs: Hope you get your answer soon, ink.

I'm having a fine day.


----------



## inkdchick

lol i totally agree and yeah hopefully as im now 9dpo and all i have is extremely sore boobs going up and down stairs is too painful unless i hold them lol so i think its more like af will definately show when it should and i hope it does i need this op done asap x


----------



## donna79

Morning Ladies how are we all ?


----------



## inkdchick

Hi donna well im cd25 today around 13dpo, 2 days late today for af blody hell the nly time i want to get it and i dont on time, and my boobs are no where near as sore as they have been, still cant drink coffee thou it tastes foul, still having restless sleep, still got white cm, hardly any cramping but lots of gas but still think af is on her way, will let you all know x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How are we all? Donna, hi, how are you doing?

Ink, keep us posted :thumbup: Do you have a date for your knee op yet?

I am doing fine. Feeling little movements from Bean regularly now :cloud9: Like little bubbles popping but bubbles feeling bigger now than earlier :haha: 19 weeks today! :wacko: Nearly at the halfway point already :happydance:

OH and I had a nice day out yesterday. We firstly went into Worcester to a little shop we visit every Christmastime called the Old English Country Store. They have lovely christmas decorations and we always buy a few new things :thumbup: They had loads of 'Baby's First Christmas' things but obviously can't get those until next year, even though this is really our Bean's first Christmas in my eyes. But I wanted to get a little something for Bean so got a little gingerbread man tree decoration which I will remember as having bought when I was pregnant.

After this we then went to a big Babies R Us store and had a look around. We had a good look at travel systems and have found a few we like. My mum and dad are very kindly going to buy that for us :hugs: We also saw some lovely nursery furniture and bedding, curtains etc that we liked. Such cute little clothes too :cloud9: I am having a day in Birmingham shopping with my mum this Wednesday too though and there is a big Mamas and Papas there so will have a look around there too.

x


----------



## mamadonna

when will you test ink?

nat i was in birmingham this weekend,not shopping tho we were at a concert at the nec,brill weekend.it was nice just the 2 of us for a change,something that never happens!but it was also nice to be back home in the comfort of my own bed:thumbup::sleep:

not long now to go for my op,really nervous now just wish it was here,

a little sad today as this would have been my official due date:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mamadonna... Thinking of you. That's always the hardest part about losing the baby angels early... The dates when they would have been born and all the milestones. :hugs: :flower: Hope your op goes well when the time comes for it.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks hun,just wish it was time,need to get it ova with now


----------



## Nat0619

Aww Mama, sending you lots of :hugs: for today x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Mama *hugs*. Hope you're doing ok.

Nat, how amazing that you're 19 weeks already- where on earth has the time gone?! There's nothing like the feeling of your little bean moving- just wait until he/she is giving you proper kicks ;) Not long until your anomaly scan- are you still planning on staying Team Yellow? Exciting that you've started looking at nursery furniture, travel systems etc :) Just for reference, we've got the Mamas and Papas Sola along with the Maxi Cosi Pebble car seat, and find them both great. Really comfortable for Alex, and very easy for me to manouevre and put up and down! On the subject of Mamas and Papas, we got our pram/pushchair from the Outlet in Huddersfield but I've heard very good things about the outlet in Stoke, which wouldn't be too far from you.

We're all doing good :) Today is actually my one year BFP-anniversary! Can't believe it's been a year already, that I came on this very thread and told you all about my BFP and here I am sat here with my boy now. Very surreal!
Alex has been for his first photoshoot today actually lol- I couldn't resist getting some professional photos done. For the most part, he behaved very well but he kicked off when I had to undress him for the nappy shots! We got some gorgeous pics though- I'll be picking them up in a couple of weeks so as soon as I get them, I'll show you all :)

Still no sign of Toots? :(


----------



## mamadonna

Ah waiting i love that pic of Alex so cute,no idea what's happened to tootsi hope she's ok


----------



## inkdchick

i got af this morning !!


----------



## inkdchick

mamma good luck for your op, i got af this morning at 4am cd26 . Thats it for me im officially given up trying , dont know what other half will feel about it but i cant do this anymore, i want to work and i ned to have this knee sorted out too and i got my appt thru for the 6th dec to see specialist surgeon.Christ Nat 19 weeks already my god time has gone quick so glad all is going well and well by the time you get thinking about it your little one will soon be here good luck honey . Good luck to all girls for those that r left to get their bfp"s and good luck Nat on your coming arrival xx I may pop back on to see if you rest of our lovely girlies have gotten their +'s but apart from that i will not be on here for a very long time bye girls and thank you for being such a great bunch of gals xxxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Ink, I'm sorry that things didn't work out how you'd hoped :( I hope the operation goes well for you now.
Don't be a stranger- I'm sure we'd all like to hear from you every so often & hear how you're getting on.
Big hugs xx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ink,i will update on here as soon as i can,hopefully u'll get back on to read it,i'm so so sorry things havent worked out,its such a roller coaster ride,utterly heartbreaking at times...i hope all goes well with ur op hun,and i wish u all the best for the future:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, so so sorry things haven't worked out as you wanted them to. Please do pop on to say Hi every now and again, will be lovely to hear from you :hugs: Glad you have an appointment through to see specialist about your knee :thumbup:

Kim, thanks for the recommendations. I will look at the Sola tomorrow in M&P if they have it in the Brum one. It is one I've seen in the catalogue and thought looked quite nice. Which colour one have you got? It looks to have about five different colour schemes. My main issue is finding one that folds down small for my tiny boot :wacko: But we do have the option of swapping cars as OH's boot is bigger so I could always have his car on days I'll be taking Bean out somewhere and need the pushchair.

Wow, one year anniversary of your :bfp:! Look how much your life has changed in that year :happydance: Isn't it amazing to look at Alex and think that he was just beginning his little life as a tiny embryo just over a year ago? :wacko: Amazing really. Can't wait to see the photos you've had done :thumbup:

I'm hoping Toots is ok too :shrug: I reckon it was about August or so you know that she was last on here, sure it wasn't long after I got my :bfp: the last time we heard from her. I hope that it is just that she is maybe taking a break from things. Miss her :cry:

x


----------



## Wildfire81

Toots3495 said:


> Hi ladies, this month oh and I are trying the every other day method. I'm due to ovulate thurs/fri and dtd last night. A lot of it fell out when I moved and I'm most upset cos I do my best to stay in bed with legs in the air! Do you think enough of the little :spermy: would have been left in?
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yes, if it is meant to be. Sperm is propelled into the right area. I have never held my legs in the air to keep them in. If I did all I would get is a UTI.


----------



## Nat0619

Halfway today - 20 weeks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## donna79

Congrats Nat xx


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Nat! Can't believe your baby's half baked now... Now the rest of waiting will fly by and you'll get to hold your new baby in your arms. :yipee:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Congrats on halfway Nat- time is flying by sooooo fast!! I bet your bump must be looking fantastic now :D As for the Sola, it fits brilliantly into the boot of my Golf, with tons of room to spare. It's really easy to put up and down and good to manouevre. Can't speak highly enough of it really. We got it in Truffle, because that's the colour that was on sale when we bought it. We liked Grass and Denim too, and Orchid is lovely for a little girl. Oh, and you can get adapters so if you didn't want to get the Cybex car seats from M&P, you can use the adapters to click a Maxi Cosi car seat onto the Sola frame- we've got the Pebble seat.
How is everyone else doing?

Things here have been so-so. I've not been very well this week. I woke up on Tuesday and the room was spinning- like the feeling when you're really, really drunk! Went to the docs and apparently I have vertigo. I thought you only got that with heights but apparently not! I still feel a bit wobbly now, but trying to rest as much as I can.

Alex is doing great- he's getting so big! He had his last lot of jabs on Tuesday (no more now until he's a year old) and came through them again with no problems. Proud of my brave boy :) On the feeding front, I'm struggling a bit now. Having terrible trouble with getting him to settle on feeds and it's getting bloody painful. He's constantly coming on and off, and fussing. Apparently, 16 weeks is a major growth spurt time and it's not unusual for it to happen. I nearly threw in the towel with breastfeeding at the start of the week because I was crying in pain, but I wasn't ready to let go so I'm perservering and hoping it will settle down. We're giving him a bottle of formula for his last feed every night now, so I can give my boobs a good break overnight lol.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oooh Nat, I've just realised....today is your anomaly scan day, isn't it? How did it go? Are you Team Pink, Blue or Yellow?!!!


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies - just popped on to let you all know I am still alive! Good to catch up on all your news... Highs and lows on this thread again. Best wishes to you all. Here's a wee pic or two of my rapidly growing boy!
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Wow vertigo? How do u get that if not with heights? Yay for Alex getting the last round of shots for a while!

What a cute picture of your baby windswept!

Nat do tell us what you're having when u come back!


----------



## mamadonna

aw windswept he's coming along great,what a gorgeous little man:thumbup:

wohoo on the half way mark nat,let us know how u got on at ur scan

afm i have had my surgery,came home last nite so just getting myself back to normal now,was nowhere near as bad as i thought is was gonna be,lets just hope it has all been worth while


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Praying for a quick and nice recovery for you, Mama so you can get your bfp asap!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Mama, hope you are recovering well from your op, at least it's done now :thumbup:

Stina, good to hear from you, Archie looks fab :hugs: He's growing up fast!

As is Alex Kim :thumbup: Sorry to hear you're struggling with feeding a bit at mo, sure it will sort itself out soon.

As for me, 20 week scan yesterday went very well :happydance: Baby doing well and appears all healthy :thumbup: Measurements were all within range for what they should be at 20w4d :cloud9: Little one was moving around a lot but sonographer got all she needed. I'm feeling those movements well now too and OH felt it from the outside for the first time this morning :happydance:

There was one issue with scan though - I need to have another scan at 34 weeks as my placenta is low lying :wacko: It isn't covering the cervix though, is just very close to it, so she was hopeful it will have moved up out of the way enough by 34 weeks for me not to need a c-section. So hoping that is the case.

We didn't find out the sex. Were asked if we wanted to but chose to stay on Team :yellow: So we'll be having a surprise :happydance:

Here is pic of our Bean now :cloud9:


----------



## mamadonna

So pleased all went well with ur scan Nat ,its a brilliant pic.fingers crossed the placenta moves Nat so u don't need a section


----------



## deafgal01

Oh hope the placenta moves back up instead of staying low. :hugs: Glad your scan went well other than that concern.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Nat, what a brilliant scan pic! So glad everything is going well :thumbup: Don't worry about the placenta too much, there's still plenty of time for it to move. One of my friends had her baby girl on Tuesday naturally, and she was facing a possible c-section at one point because of her placenta, but it moved up and out of the way. In fact, it's been a funny week this week for births. That particular friend actually had her baby in the bath at home- luckily her mother in law is a midwife and got there just in time to help deliver the baby. Another close friend of mine had her baby girl on Thursday on the bathroom floor! The ambulance didn't arrive in time, but fortunately a paramedic did. These baby girls just didn't want to wait at all :haha: I've been thinking boy all along for you Nat but after seeing your scan, I've changed my mind and am going pink!

Anyway, just wanted to pop on here and share a couple of the professional photos I had done of Alex. They were pricey, but worth every penny I think :cloud9: Hope everyone else on here is doing well xx
 



Attached Files:







L2HK0-74830684_110521_BurdettK.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









L2HK0-74830684_110517_BurdettK.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Alex looks awesome. He is definitely a handsome boy! Hmmm I need to look at Nat's baby scans again from the computer when I get a chance to throw my guess out there.


----------



## inkdchick

Hi ladies hope you are all doing ok, Congratulations Nat on getting to the 20 weeks mark and doing so well im sure all will be fine at the 34 week scan, im ok just plodding along getting my xmas shopping out of the way and not trying anymore has been great no pressure and no worries although i say that im not looking forward to being 45 ! on the 28th lol but hey it comes to us all < i had my appt for my knees and am now awaiting an MRI scan looks like im gonna need a full open knee op cos they feel that the cartlidge is now so damaged that they cant repair it and im waiting to hear about i job i went for so hopefully fingers crossed i hear this week.

Have a great CHRISTMAS everyone and i'll catch you all in the new year xxxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

aw ink its lovely to hear from you,you sound nice and chilled hun,i hope you have a great birthday and they get ur knee op sorted soon:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Ink, good to hear from you hun :hugs: Hope you get your knee sorted soon and have a fantastic Christmas and New Year! Do keep in touch x

Kim, oh my god, what gorgeous pics of little Alex :hugs: He always looks such a happy little boy :thumbup: I definitely fancy getting some professional pics done of our little Bean in the future. Wow, those birth stories are both strange aren't they?

Mama, how are you feeling now after your op?

I am doing well. I still don't think I'm very big at all for 22 weeks (will post a bump pic soon) but others tell me I am growing :haha: I guess maybe I just don't notice it but others who haven't seen me for a bit do. I have midwife this Friday so hopefully she will reassure me that my bump is ok for how far along I am. Got to think about what questions I want to ask as pregnancy seems to be going so much quicker now!

OH and I have booked a little break away together next week :happydance: We are off to Bruges for 2 nights, going Wednesday 21st, back Friday 23rd. Driving down to Dover, getting ferry to Calais, then driving across to Bruges. Of course, only two days after we'd booked it look what appears on the news - a mad gunman in Belgium :wacko:

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to Christmas.

Still no Toots though :nope:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, lovely to see you on here Ink. Hope they manage to get your knee done properly soon :)

Nat- can't wait to see a new bump pic :) Everyone told me I was small until I got to about the point you're at now, and suddenly my bump got huge! It'll be lovely for you and OH to have a break- you're actually going away on my birthday (it's a scary birthday for me lol- I'm turning 30!). Hubby and I went to Berlin for a weekend break just before my 20 week scan and we had a great time. Try not to worry too much about what's happened in Belgium. Uusually once things happen like that, there's never a safer time to visit. We went to New York 3 weeks after 9/11 and we felt safer there than we do in half the places in this country.

I've finally finished my Christmas shopping- I think! Just want to get Alex a couple of little bits for his stocking. He's getting a Jumperoo for Christmas lol. I can't believe it's almost Christmas already- this year has just flown by!


----------



## mamadonna

Nat I'm totally fine after the op,healing nicely thank u

waiting,baby Alex is gorgeous


----------



## inkdchick

girls thank you well i didnt think i would be back to ask any questions but have any of you during a normal cycle only gotten sore boobs after your period was a couple of days late, i really dont want this right now as still waiting to hear on a job and need my knees sorted out badly if any of you know about this boob soreness after af late then please let me know am freaking out and no sign of af showing up and apparantly im now peri-menopausal too so i cant be and dont want to be NOT NOW !!!


----------



## deafgal01

ink- i haven't had that. Good luck.


----------



## mamadonna

With my first it was a few days after i was late that i got sore boobs,it usually happens when ur not wanting it too,and i have heard u can be rather fertile when ur pre menaporsal,sorry ink but i think u should test hun


----------



## inkdchick

well im now 5 days late and have had a sore tail bone area for three or four days now which is really sore but havent tested yet as hubby dont want me too until im cd31 which is in 3 days so i hoping period shows before then but i dont think its gonna show and im secretly happy although would have preferred to have my knees sorted out before but hey its gonna be a fantatic christmas present that ive waited 5 years for so i cant complain can i and the op for my knees will have to wait and as for the job i still havent heard and if i am pregnant then i will have the best job in the world although the pay will be poor but the love so great it cant be matched by any amount of money i will let you all know if i get a + test but until then you'll all have to wait lol xx and thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies :flower:

I want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas!! Saying it now as we are off to Bruges tomorrow until late on Friday and then it's Christmas weekend so I may not get to post again before Christmas Day. Off to finish off some ironing and then pack before our early start tomorrow about 3am :wacko: Really looking forward to it :happydance:

I hope you all have a fabulous festive time and Santa brings you lots of nice goodies :thumbup:

Ink, will be thinking of you and really hoping this is it for you hun - how fantastic a pressie that would be :happydance:

Love you all girls x


----------



## mamadonna

I hope u have a wonderful trip Nat,and a fantastic Christmas xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nat thank you so much i have a blood test booked in the morning and i will do a test before i go just to see if i can get a + but i doubt it even tho im a week late tomorrow, i hope you have a lovely trip and a fantastic christmas too xx


----------



## mamadonna

Omg ink i really hope this is it 4 u I'll be on line to check in the mornin,fingers crossed hun


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Good luck on your test Ink. I hope it's it for you even though the timing couldn't be good.

Nat- have a great time on your trip.

:hi: How's everyone doing?


----------



## inkdchick

well i have done a test yesterday mornig and again this morning all NEG but went for a blood test yesterday and shd here before new years eve so here's hoping its what i know it is .
I AM PREGNANT but need to get a test to prove it to the medical profession, so the kind nurse said yesterday she did a couple of checks on me yesterday and said well congratulations now lets get a blood test to prove it shall we !!! so preliminarily girls you now know that i am and have a good christmas this is gonna be the best one and birthday ive ever had xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

omg ink what fantastic news!!!!!!!that is the best christmas a nd birthday present all in 1,i am so happy for you:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: that is definitely the best present you could ever ask for!!! Congrats Ink!


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you so much girls i still cant believe it to be honest, but am now starting to feel so damn tired and tearful and am not sleeping too well but think thats down to waiting for this damn blood test result but hey i know im pregnant and thats all that matters hey well happy christmas everyone and catch you in the new year but will post when i can the result of the blood test i promise have a good one girls xxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

I love the ticker ink!merry Christmas to u and a very happy new yr


----------



## inkdchick

thank you honey want a Boy definately so hoping this brings him on lol xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw i do hope u get ur little boy ,i wouldn't part with any 1 of my 5 boys,i love them all so much,I've never had any trouble from them


----------



## inkdchick

so sad i have just spent the last hour and half at epu at hospital i have just lost whatever was there , and that i am now menopausal so wont be back on for a very long while if at all have a good christmas and new year girls and thank you for all your support xxx:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh Ink! No... Boo... :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. I was hoping this would be the forever baby you were waiting for.


----------



## mamadonna

Oh ink i am so sorry hun,i am totally gutted xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> so sad i have just spent the last hour and half at epu at hospital i have just lost whatever was there , and that i am now menopausal so wont be back on for a very long while if at all have a good christmas and new year girls and thank you for all your support xxx:cry:

Omg I am so so sorry huni ,life's just so fucking unfair :cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Happy New Year Ladies! 

I hope 2012 brings all you wish for x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- I hope so but it's looking very dim to me right now. I haven't decided if I'm gonna take a break and see what the drs say about the results or whatever. Male infertility... What a push down the hole.


----------



## mamadonna

Happy new year everyone


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and New Year. Ours was good but now Christmas is over I am entering slight panic mode and realising I really need to now start preparing for this baby! Have started buying bits and bobs but none of the big items yet. Priority is to start sorting the spare room so we can start decorating and get furniture ordered etc.

Feeling little one move around a lot now and seeing my tummy moving, which is so strange :haha: Still hard to believe there is actually a new little human in there :wacko: Bump getting bigger now, will post a pic soon, been meaning to for a while. Am 25 weeks now so it's nice to be past the viability milestone of 24 weeks :thumbup:

Ink, so so sorry this has happened again to you. It's just so unfair. Please take care of yourself and I do hope you pop on here again, you'll be sadly missed :cry:

DG, so sorry you are feeling down too. Sorry I didn't realise you had had any tests done. Have you had results confirmed then? What are your options?

Mama, are you fully recovered from your op now? x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- I updated my signature to include the tests/dates of such. We only know of my husband's results so far but I will be finding out mine on Jan. 17th (which I'm praying are good results from my end). If we're only dealing with the sperm issue, then that can be easily fixed/helped I think based on all the research I've done. I'm keeping an open mind- in the hopes they find sperms hiding somewhere in my husband. If not, then we have to consider donor or adoption but I've heard that in cased like this, sometimes all they need to do is "unblock" the penis to release the sperms (or just explore the testes to "get" the sperms to put in me (or gather my eggs and get his sperms and let them meet in the lab). There's options and I have no idea which one the dr will suggest but at least I will get my baby one way or another. So far we've had blood work done (from both him-to check his hormone levels and me- to check glucose and a few other levels). I've had ultrasound and transvaginal done yesterday (I don't know what it's supposed to look like but since the technician pointed out everything we were looking at, I'm going to assume that everything is there- right where they should be). DH had SA done, but will go back for a second one on Jan. 19th (he's also getting a second hormone level checked in his blood again today to make sure it's accurate and not an error). Looks like right now we're dealing with 0 sperm count, High prolactin, and Low testerone. That's as much we know right now so far. I was emotional first 2 days of finding out, but now that I've had time to do more research into this and figuring out that there's still a light at end of my tunnel (that I can still go on to have a pregnancy) just need a little help from the drs, I'm fine now. 

How are you doing Nat? Happy 25 weeks! I can't believe your baby's viable now! Won't be much longer! You best get busy on getting that spare room ready for your baby cuz the baby will come one way or another and it's not gonna wait for you to get the room ready at end of the baking time.

Mama- I hope you're fully recovered.

Ink- I hope you're taking care of yourself girl... Get that knee surgery you said you need to have done in the meanwhile but please do pop back in to check on us cuz we miss you.


----------



## mamadonna

Hi Nat yeah fully recovered and back to work now just need a bfp and I'll be happy
Its so good ur past the 24 wks mark

so sorry things are the way they are dg lets hope it all works out 4 the best asap


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: I hope you get your bfp, Mama... I'll get there before long. I'm amazed at how quick all these tests came along. :shock: I thought it would be a longer wait to figure out what's up but no we're getting the results pretty quickly, which can only be good cuz the sooner we sort out what's the problem, the sooner we can find a solution to getting me pregnant. :yipee:


----------



## Nat0619

DG, so sorry you've had those results. But they can do so much these days and I am sure there will be some way they can help you. I am glad you are feeling positive now as that can only help. Do keep us updated as you get the other results :thumbup:

I have a friend who is pregnant, due this Sunday, through IVF. Her husband had already got two grown-up children and had had a vasectomy. They tried a reversal but it didn't work. Their only option was IVF (which they couldn't get free as he already had children) and luckily she got pregnant the first attempt and is now very close to having her baby :thumbup: Should they find some sperm then I would think IVF is one option for you and, if neither of you already have children, you should get at least one go free.

Thinking of you and hoping all turns out for you in the end :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

It's not gonna be free- I live in the USA. :shrug: It'll surely cost something but I don't know how much.


----------



## gegecomom

I've always wondered how much this affects things.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on for a while- Christmas was a bit crazy. Had our first ever Christmas at home (we always go to my mum's down south usually), and I even cooked Christmas dinner! It all seemed to go well thankfully but it was a very busy time. Only just starting to get back into a routine now.

Ink, I'm so sorry how things have turned out for you. Life can be so unfair :(
Mamadonna- glad you're recovering now.
DG- I'm sorry to hear you've had some disappointing test results. I hope that the doctors can do all they can to help things to improve.
NAT!! Oh my goodness, I can't believe I missed your V Day!! Congratulations! How are you getting on with buying things? I got our pram when I was 24 weeks but to be honest, the rest came a lot longer afterwards lol ;)

Alex is doing well- he turned 5 months old last Saturday which just seems crazy! We've started weaning him now too. He's becoming such a big boy :) He has baby porridge in the mornings, and a fruit or veg puree at tea time and he absolutely loves it! I'm still managing to breastfeed him, but now that he's having solids they're a lot less. I think he'll end up weaning himself off me in the next few weeks. He's developing such a personality now too. He giggles all the time and even has a favourite tv programme- Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. When he hears the music, he looks up and smiles like mad :)

Ooh Nat, meant to ask- have you picked out your baby names yet?


----------



## mamadonna

Wow 5 months already!Alex has such a gorgeous little face,its lovely when u hear them giggle


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Kim, glad you had a good Christmas, bet it was fantastic with it being Alex's 1st :hugs: It does certainly sound like they grow up very fast, can't believe he's 5 months already and is weaning :wacko: He looks and sounds a very happy little chap :hugs:

Funny you mentioned buying your pram as that is exactly what we ordered on Sunday :happydance: Mummy and daddy kindly buying that for us, plus the car seat. We've gone for the Silver Cross Surf with the MaxiCosi Cabriofix car seat. I also bought a little mirror to put on the back seat so we can see baby from the front and a changing bag too :thumbup: We've got 3 big drawers full of stuff in the spare room - stuff like clothes, toys, bibs, nappies, wipes, toiletries, blankets plus bottles and a steriliser. I do plan to try breastfeeding but got bottles and a steriliser in case it doesn't happen and also so I can express milk if I do get on ok with it. We got quite a few pressies for little one for christmas from people which was lovely :hugs:

The urgent thing we need to do now, and we are slowly starting on, is sorting out the spare room so we can clear it of stuff in there and start decorating, ordering cot/furniture etc. We have seen the cot and furniture we want (it's the Winnie the Pooh dark wood furniture set in Babies R Us - cotbed, wardrobe and dresser with changer top). But we need to sort room and decorate before we can get that all ordered.

Kim, re names, we have our names set I think and have done from the start amazingly! Aidan Thomas Robert for a boy and Ciara Margaret for a girl.

x


----------



## mamadonna

Love the names Nat


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks Mama :hugs: We both have predominantly irish families and like irish names. 

The reason the boy's name has two middle names is that Thomas is after my dad (and his dad) and is my brother's middle name too, so a strong family connection on my side, and Robert is OH's grandad who sadly died a few years ago :cry: OH never knew his dad (didn't want to know and also died when he was a baby) so his grandad was his father figure and he was extremely close to him.

For the girl, Margaret is the name of both my mum and OH's mum, so is after the two grannies :haha:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah i love that your names come from family names,my boys names do too(well middle names anyway)apart from my eldest who was named after my grandad .if i had another boy i would like to call him Thomas as my brother is tom as is my granda on my dads side


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

I am doing fine, 27 weeks today now :wacko: I've finally remembered to take another bump pic, took it this morning.

We have had a major declutter over the weekend. Almost completely cleared stuff from the spare room so we are nearly there in being ready to start decorating :thumbup: One of my friend's chaps is a carpenter and we are going to see if he can come round and quote us on doing some wood panelling around the bottom half of the walls. We want to then paint that a silvery grey and will then paper the top half with the white and silver Winnie the Pooh design paper from Babies R Us. Then need to see what colour carpet will go best.

DG, is it tomorrow you see your consultant? Do keep us posted what they say, hope all gets sorted for you very soon.

Here's my bump!


----------



## deafgal01

Lovely bump! Wow 27 weeks Nat! I can't believe your baby's almost fully ready to come out.

Yes, it's tomorrow. I'm excited to finally have some kind of plan in terms of helping me conceive my baby. Little nervous about the results- I know my results are all normal except for the heart shaped uterus and my DH's results are not as excellent but I'll find out tomorrow what exactly they can do to help whether it be unblocking something down there for him or just taking sperms from his testes if there's any. :shrug: I'll definitely keep you all posted.


----------



## mamadonna

Bumps coming along nicely Nat


----------



## inkdchick

hi guys hope you are all well Nat you are coming on nicely so exciting about the nursery wow sounds nice !, well im ok not trying anymore but am happy and looking forward to working eventually when i get the call and doing more tattoo designs for people which are getting more now so really happy xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ink,lovely to hear from you.

My eldest is currently looking for am apprenticeship in tattooing,we got him the kit for Christmas,he's coming on great


----------



## deafgal01

They need more info but basically looks like we will eventually be referred to infertility specialist.


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> Hi ink,lovely to hear from you.
> 
> My eldest is currently looking for am apprenticeship in tattooing,we got him the kit for Christmas,he's coming on great

Hi honey thats great the only way he can get an apprentiship is with a tattooist studio and tell him not to give up and keep trying as its illegal to set up anywhere even at home without being qualified and registered and he really needs the apprentiship to get qualified once he does he has to take a form the tattooise gives him to the local council who will then give him his registered certificate , i hope he gets a placement its a hard thing to get into but as long as he keeps going for it he will do well, tell him the best of luck from me.


----------



## inkdchick

thats great news deafgal best of luck xx


----------



## mamadonna

inkdchick said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi ink,lovely to hear from you.
> 
> My eldest is currently looking for am apprenticeship in tattooing,we got him the kit for Christmas,he's coming on great
> 
> Hi honey thats great the only way he can get an apprentiship is with a tattooist studio and tell him not to give up and keep trying as its illegal to set up anywhere even at home without being qualified and registered and he really needs the apprentiship to get qualified once he does he has to take a form the tattooise gives him to the local council who will then give him his registered certificate , i hope he gets a placement its a hard thing to get into but as long as he keeps going for it he will do well, tell him the best of luck from me.Click to expand...

Thanks ink,he's trying bless him,hopefully he'll get sorted soon.I've never know him be more serious about something so i hope the determination pays off


----------



## inkdchick

youre welcome hun with the state of the economy there should be an opening with a tattooist somewhere that has quiet times to teach him but he must never give up does he have any himself


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, good to hear from you hun :thumbup:

Mama, hope your son gets an apprenticeship sorted soon.

DG, what further info are they after? Any timescale for seeing a specialist?

I'm OK. Since I put in my application for maternity leave last week my head just isn't into work at all :wacko: I'm already winding down to finishing I think! :haha: Got about 7 weeks to go yet though.

We've got a 4D scan booked for Sunday evening :happydance: Should get a 20-30 minute DVD of our little one and loads of pics :cloud9: I'm hoping they may also be able to tell me if my placenta is already moving up out of the way a bit. I'll post some pics from it early next week.

I've then got a spa day on Monday (OH bought me a 'beautiful bump' spa day for Christmas :hugs:). One of my friends is now coming with me too which is good so I'll have company there :thumbup:

x


----------



## mamadonna

inkdchick said:


> youre welcome hun with the state of the economy there should be an opening with a tattooist somewhere that has quiet times to teach him but he must never give up does he have any himself

Yeah he has both bottom legs done,had his first on his 18th


----------



## mamadonna

Can't wait to see the pics Nat


----------



## deafgal01

No timescale really. :shrug: Basically they just need to confirm DH's SA results (with a second semen sample). Once they're done getting that, think the Urologist will do couple more tests- blood for hormones, urine after the SA, and ultrasound maybe... Not sure what else yet. Meanwhile I'm trying to track my ovulation (to make sure I am ovulating monthly). So looks like maybe another 2 to 3 months more wait for the referral so that we have more info regarding my ovulation and DH's results. :wacko: It's driving me nuts not being able to plan a darn thing but I gotta use this opportunity to learn to be more patient than usual.

Nat- I really am looking forward to your 4d scan. That will be amazing picture of your baby. I can't wait for you to see it and share it with us. Have fun at the spa with your friend too- so sweet of your man to give you that for your Christmas gift.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

4D scan on Sunday was amazing :happydance: So amazing to see our little one's features (which look like daddy to me :hugs:) and to see him or her opening and closing eyes and mouth etc. Doc said all looks good with baby and little one is measuring right for dates and estimated weight on Sunday was 2lbs 12ozs (27w6d). Baby has quite long legs though - they're definitely not from me :haha:

He couldn't completely see my placenta as baby's head was in the way but said he didn't think there was much close to the placenta so thinks it may well already have moved quite a bit. So got to get confirmation at 34 week NHS scan on 9th March. I'm hopeful I'll be ok to try a natural birth :thumbup:

Here are a couple of pics :cloud9: Gender guesses welcome as we're still Team :yellow: x


----------



## mamadonna

Aw wow,they are gorgeous pics,not sure on gender gonna have another look


----------



## mamadonna

Gonna guess girl x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- :cloud9: These are very beautiful picture of your baby! I bet you're having a girl - with long legs like that from her daddy...



Update on my stuff... DH has been confirmed with 0 count in the second SA. I wasn't as crushed because I was expecting that anyways. They've decided to try some medication to see if that helps- and will follow up with blood test in 1 1/2 months' time, and maybe another SA in like 3 to 4 months. If that doesn't work, next step would be surgery. I'm hoping that the med is all that it takes to get the soldiers to work. AF is due in 11 days.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Nat, the pics are absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I guessed girl once I saw your scan photos, and I'm sticking with that ;) Beautiful bump too. How is the furniture buying going? I love the sound of your nursery!

DG, sorry about SA results :( I hope that the medication helps before he has to have surgery. How is he feeling about it all?

How is everyone else doing? All good I hope :)

All is fine here. Alex is growing up so fast, I can't believe where the time is going. We went out for a meal on Monday, and Alex sat in a highchair for the first time. He was quite happy sitting there, chomping on pieces of cucumber (even though he still has no teeth!) whilst we ate our meal! Once he gets to 6 months (which isn't too far away), we can start introducing loads of things into his diet, which is exciting. He loves his food as it is, so he's going to love it when he can start having things like pureed roast dinners and spag bol!

I'm going back to work at the end of next month- can't quite believe where the time has gone. It feels like more of a wrench than I thought it would, but I'm only going back 2 days a week. The in laws can't wait to look after Alex and he adores them, so I know it'll be good for everyone in the long run :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

A few recent pics of Alex....
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









048.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4









070.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3









054.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Oh my gosh, Alex is growing so fast. :shock: I cannot believe he's almost ready for food.

As for my husband, he's doing fine. He won't tell me how he's feeling unless I ask but he seems to be ok about it all. He is a little disappointed that he's not able to "fulfill" his manly duty of getting me pregnant but he's willing to try the medicine and see if it helps. :cloud9: He's so sweet in trying to make me happy. I hope that's all it takes... I would hate for him to have to get surgery. :wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

So, you're all guessing girl for our little one then! We've had a mixture of boy and girl guesses from people so guess we'll just have to wait and see :winkwink:

Kim, Alex is absolutely adorable :hugs: What a wonderful smile he has. You must be very proud. He's growing up so fast.

We haven't done much on the nursery yet but my friend's chap is coming round later tonight to quote us to do the wood panelling around the bottom of the walls. He is also taking one of the 3 wardrobes we are trying to sell, my friend is having one. So just got to try to sell the other 2 then and then the room is empty. My friend has already put them on a selling page on her work intranet and I'll probably put them in a few local papers or something.

DG, so sorry to hear the results of the second semen test :nope: I'll be praying for you that the medication helps. I am sure that, one way or another, one day you will have your baby :thumbup: There is so much they can do these days. 

Has anyone heard anything from Toots or Stina? x


----------



## deafgal01

No haven't heard from Toots or Stina... :wacko: Hope they're ok.


----------



## mamadonna

Evening ladies

dg i hope you get things sorted soon hun,I'm sure you'll have ur baby bump sometime very soon x

little Alex is adorable he has the most gorgeous smile

well done on staying yellow Nat,i would like to think i could but not sure if i could

i haven't heard from toots or stina either


----------



## windswept

Stina's here! Watching from afar!

DG - I'm feeling positive for you - the right people know what's up, so they'll help make sure it all works out. Your hubby sounds like a real star - together you will get there!

Nat - the first photo made me think girl, but the second tells me boy! I'm going boy (boys are best, eh Kim?)

Kim, your boy is gorgeous - seems a happy chap like Archie! They grow far too fast! I got myself a childminder booked for when i go back - in May - for 2 days a week. Dreading it - more than I can express! Going back at the start of summer (after a particularly harsh winter) and having to do that commute with a little one being dragged along for a 10 hour day - not good!

So... Two bits of news really from us - one very negative and one very positive! 

Negative - We are awaiting our appointment for Archie's op. Apparently we will get a week's notice - which isn't a lot - but when we've had since July to play it over in our minds it can't come soon enough. My little darling is doing so well - he's been sitting up strong since 5 months, he's now crawling a few steps before flopping, he's rolling and bum shuffling, and even pulls himself up on furniture to stand upright. He's alert, sociable, always smiling, and never gives us any hassle. He plays away on his own for ages before needing attention and everyone comments on how easy going he is. That's all great, but it doesn't give me reason to think he needs to go for such a major operation. Part of me wishes he'd turn blue now and then to make me think he needed it. Been doing a lot of reading and preparation, but I dont think we can ever be fully prepared. I know I haven't been on here much, but while he's in intensive care I can't stay by his side, and will need distraction so will be on here lots.

Positive - I am now only on one pill each morning - and that's folic acid. Mr W and I are really keen to have a big family for our wee man. We are hoping to get trying properly once he's all fixed and home. In the meantime we know that the stress levels will be bad for a pregnancy and we want to concentrate on getting our wee man all better before someone else demands our time. So, we are now 'not trying, not preventing'. Sorry if that seems really indulgent to the poor ladies who are struggling to conceive number one - we are so aware that we might not be as lucky this time round, so are giving ourselves plenty of time. But the closer together our little people are the better, as there are no kids down our road so Archie deserves playmates in the form of brothers and sisters (2 brothers and 1 sister, if I could choose!).

Love to all, Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Wind! Surgery? on Archie's heart?! He has to fight and survive this. Wow... That does sound stressful and we'll definitely do our best to keep you distracted during his "intensive" care stay.

Don't worry about it seeming indulgent. It's only natural you would want to give Archie siblings so he can experience what having siblings is all about. :hugs: I wouldn't want to be an only child anyways.

I try to stay positive about the outcome for me. But trying not to be too hopeful in case, we do need to go the surgery route for him... Not sure if I would have to eventually do ivf or something of the sort... That all depends on if my husband is able to grow any sperms. :shrug: They'll be monitoring his hormones with blood-works in about 1 1/2 months to see if the medicine is working. Then in like 3 months, they'll be checking his SA again. I'm praying for a miracle though- that by the time he goes in for that SA, I will already have gotten pregnant... I can hope for that much. I will get to experience being pregnant somehow one way or another. I'm that determined...


----------



## windswept

DG - You have the right attitude to all this. I am so glad that your OH is man enough to support you and to do everything it takes. I don't think all men would (I think even mine would struggle, he even said that he'd never consider IVF, which scared me lots when we were concerned for our chances). It's going to be a long drawn out affair, but trust me, when you get there, it's worth any length of wait.

Yeah, Archie needs open heart surgery and we are likely to be in hospital for around 3 weeks... It's going to be a very long few weeks, so I'm sure you'll hear lots from me then!

Thanks guys, Cx


----------



## mamadonna

windswept,lovely to hear from you,little archie is growing up so fast,you know we will be all here to suppose you through ur time when archie is in hospital,i'm sure he will be just fine hun

good luck with ttc i had all mine quite close and they played great together and still do


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, hi :hi: Great to hear from you and to hear Archie is doing so well :thumbup: You sound like you are loving motherhood and how exciting that you are starting to plan Number 2 :happydance: Of course it goes without saying that we will all be here to support you when Archie is in hospital. He sounds a very strong little lad so I am sure he will get through anything fine :thumbup:

DG, loving your attitude :thumbup: And as with Stina, we will all be here to support you and your hubby through anything you need to go through.

As for me, I am doing fine. 29 weeks pregnant today! It's going so quick :wacko: I am starting to panic about getting the nursery done but we are in limbo at the moment waiting to hear back from my friend's chap with a quote on doing the wood panelling. Then got to see how soon he can do it. 

We are also now having new windows and doors! This was a sudden occurrence as OH's mum is paying for it for us!! Our windows and doors do need changing but we would never be able to afford to do it for years. She is insistent on getting it done (probably because little one on the way) and we have got a very good price for it, as the company know OH's family and have done a fair bit of work for various family members over the years. Chap is coming round later today to measure up and we'll then hopefully get a date for it all to be done quite soon :thumbup:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- :yipee: That's great news... So sweet of your MIL to do that... :cloud9: It's important your little one is taken cared of. Wow, 29 weeks... You're almost done baking... Only another 7 to 10 weeks to go! :wohoo: Happy 29 weeks!

How's everyone else doing? I'm doing pretty good considering I know I should be expecting AF in about oh 5 or 6 days. :shrug: Actually, it's kind of a nice change of pace knowing that there's nothing there and I can just hang back expecting AF for the next few cycles while the medicine takes effect. :thumbup: Until then, I'm gonna be trying to lose some weight (or maintain it). Losing 20 pounds would be better for me actually since I'm already a little overweight. :dohh:


----------



## donna79

Morning ladies x


----------



## deafgal01

Morning Donna- how are you doing?


----------



## donna79

Not too bad thanks for asking,


----------



## deafgal01

No prob Donna... So what's happening with you?


----------



## Nat0619

Donna, hi :hi:

How are things?


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls just popped on to see how you are all doing. Stina im sure Archie will pull through his little op really well and wish you both all the best.
Me well not trying anymore and have now got a year of operations to get through am having keyhole surgery to correct a problem with both my knees and then around three months later will be having both my hips broken and set straight so its a good job we are not trying anymore coz it would have been a huge problem if i had have been pregnant coz walking for me know is a huge problem and now dont go far, but at least they can do something for me but he did say that it would have been better if he had seen me 20 years ago lol but i wasnt living here then but hey looking forward to being pain free in hips and knees will keep you all posted.
Good luck to all still trying and Nat good luck on your coming delivery ! xx


----------



## deafgal01

Ink :hugs: You'll have to check in occasionally so we all know how you are getting on with all the surgeries... :hugs: :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

i will as i wont be able to do anything else lol hope you ok x


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- I'm doing alright :thumbup: Right now I'm just npnt. :shrug:


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you i hope all goes ok for you and you get your little one very soon xx


----------



## deafgal01

I'm sure it will. Just more waiting and I don't do good with being patient. :blush:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you've got all that surgery to come. Do stay in touch and keep us posted on how it all goes. Do you have a date for the first surgery?

Everyone else ok?

I can't believe I've hit 30 weeks pregnant today :wacko: It is going so fast! And I just don't feel prepared!! :nope: It is just the nursery that is freaking me out though, still waiting on my friend's chap to get back to us with a quote to start it for us. I hate waiting on other people to get things done :growlmad: Waiting also to hear from double glazing guy on a date our new windows and doors will be done but he did say it would be a couple of weeks from when he came last Monday before he could give a date. I think I just have a fear of little one coming early when everything isn't sorted :wacko:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- happy 30 weeks! Wow, 7 to 10 more weeks til baby's fully baked! :shock:

:thumbup: Doing good over here. Thanks for asking.

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## donna79

I'm fine thanks ladies x
Nat don't talk to me about new windows and doors !! 
A sore point at the moment, we are *STILL* waiting to have ours done and this is now 9 weeks on aarrgghh .....


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks girls i got the knees op date today its on the 7th march at 7.30pm so heres hoping they take the pain out of those but i wish they would do the hips first they are soo ssooo painful right now and only getting worse but they know what they are doing i suppose x thank you for all your well wishes and when i come out i will come on and let you know how it is xxxx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ink, I hope they can get rid of/reduce the pains you are dealing with right now in both your hips and knees. That sucks that you're in so much pain though. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

yeah but ive been coping with it for over 10 years as no-one would listen to me before i moved here but to be fair they have only got really bad in the last 6 months and the pain gts horrendous at times but you work through it and as im so used to it there is no point saying anything as it doesnt take it away but hubby is so sweet and asks how i am all the time and texts me from work as i cant now go anywhere and am homebound completely but hey i have my drawing and watching tv oh yay thats exciting ! NOT ! but i have all my friends on here too so thank you girls xxxxx :hugs: :flowers:


----------



## deafgal01

Ink :hugs: So sweet of your man to check up on you like that. :cloud9: He's really loving to you. :thumbup: I'm glad you got us besides the tv and drawing. Girl needs friends, doesn't she?


----------



## inkdchick

lol yep she definately does i totally agree yer man is yer man but girlfriends are the best <3 <3


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Nat how r u today:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

Girls i need your help ! , because the hospital told me i was peri-menopausal i didnt believe them and neither did my acupuncurist so she suggested we used clearblue ovulation predictor sticks to see if i was still ovulating, so this cycle we did and guess what i got a smiley face on day 11 well imagine my shock so we got busy that day just once and now since then i have been told i need all these ops and after 5 years of trying and now stopping what are the chances of me getting pregnant this month , bearing in mind i cant be right now as i need these ops done as i wont be able to carry the extra weight around with my hips pain and knees pain and is it bad to wish that i actually wasnt. I've been holding in these feeelings for two days now and im 5 days away from period and really panicking now that i dont get it Really need the HELP to justify these feelings :(


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Well, no gurantees here... Any symptoms to make you think that you could possibly be pregnant? 

I agree- girlfriends are the best. :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

not as yet i mean i am tired and do have slight cramping and my boobs hurt like hell and i mean hell but i normally get sore boobs before af and i have felt really wet today but havent really thought about that runny nose and sneezing but am sure thats just the bloody cold weather lol x, hopefully im worrying for no reason but it would just be my luck !


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Seems like you get a bfp at the worst possible times. :shrug: Hopefully you're not but if you are, it is what it is. :shrug:

I'm having a mellow day... One of those days where I think I'm never going to see a bfp in my lifetime cuz I gotta wait so long to see if the treatment is working for my DH but I know I'll get there eventually. Just doesn't seem possible. :dohh:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

DG, I do not want to hear that negativity :nope: You will get there one day however it may be :thumbup: Stay positive!

Ink, keep us posted on whether AF shows. If you do happen to get a :bfp: then it is just meant to be :thumbup:

As for me, I am doing fine. We had some good news last night - my friend's chap gave us the quote for starting the nursery for us and, all being well, is doing the wood panelling, new skirting and dado rail for us next weekend :happydance: He is also going to undercoat it all so we will then just have to find the silver grey colour we want to do the panelling and paint that and overcoat the dado rail and skirting in white :thumbup: Then we will paper the top half of the walls. So keen to start on it now and get it done.

x


----------



## deafgal01

I know I need to stay upbeat and think positive but at the same time I don't want to be too hopeful in case we're not able to use DH's sperms to create a baby out of love. I'm in better mood today. Only 2 1/2 months til we know where his sperms stand.

:wohoo: Glad they'll be able to do the work for you and get it all done. Reasonable price I take it too? I can't wait for you to post pics of the nursery when it's all done.


----------



## inkdchick

thank you Nat thats what i needed to hear i will just have to put the ops off if it happens but deep down i dont think it has so a bit more relaxed today xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ink we gotta keep each other sane in those times haven't we? :flower: :hugs: Definitely keep us in the loop on what happens.


----------



## inkdchick

yea i will how are you today apart from chilly so cold out here and my hubby has just flown to rome this afternoon and his mum has just told me its snowing hard there and he is now worried his flight will get diverted and he wont be able to come home for monday and its his birthday on wednesday and my daughter is driving down to see me on wednesday so he wants to be back so we can all celebrate so i hope he will be back lol , although its nice and peaceful and very tidy at the mo lol


----------



## deafgal01

Ink-I'll pray your man makes it home safe. :flower: He will. He has to and in time for his birthday. :hugs:

I'm doing good. It's a cold day here- little bit of snow on the ground (not enough to cover up the ugly brown grass). But I have fun plans on the agenda- movies, visit FIL, and a party tonight. :thumbup: It all makes for a good weekend, eh?

I keep getting people telling me that I will get pregnant this year- they feel it.. :shock: :dohh: If only they knew ALL of what I know as of right now. :shrug: However, I am taking it one day at a time- testing of ovulation to track that starts tomorrow. :thumbup: It's pretty much the only thing in my control anyways- peeing on those sticks to figure out when I ovulate. :dohh: Then again maybe they're right- it is gonna happen this year, just need the dr to help us get it.


----------



## inkdchick

lol we did the oviulation sticks for the first time this cycle and i got mine on cd11, i was so shocked and (well him wanting this baby a little bit more than me as he has no kids), only decided to do it on the day i got the smiley face and no more after that :shock: i couldnt believe it and it didnt matter what i did to encourage him to get it on !!! No Go!!, so if we have this cycle it will be a bloody miracle but im sure your hubby's swimmers will be ok and that it will happen when they are really good for you both.
I hope that you have a brilliant time at the party, i will be on tomorrow afternoon want to hear all about it , have a good one speak to you tomorrow xxxx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- there is no guarantee that my DH has any swimmers. :shrug: they did not find any both times the SA was done so we are playing the wait and see game to see if medicine will help or if surgery is necessary to achieve that goal.

Movie was good. I had never seen any movie in 3D before.


----------



## inkdchick

oh hun i had no idea when will you know and i have never seen a movie in 3D either oh wait i may have seen one of the friday the thirteenth"s in 3d but the glasses back then were shit lol and it was in the 80's as far as i remember , try not too think back that far lol.
How was your sunday ! x


----------



## deafgal01

Dinner at the in laws was overwhelming for me. I was quiet the entire time. They all chattered about (there were 11 of us there and when it gets bigger than just 3 or 4, I tend to get lost with the conversations). :shrug: Party afterwards in another place was easier for me as all the people there can sign so I was a wallflower just saying hi to people there. :haha: I stayed at the party for about a good 1 1/2 hours before we decided to leave and come home to retire for the night. :thumbup:

Ink- I don't say much about it anymore right now. We know for sure that there is no sperms but they are trying medicine to see if that helps. That will take about 3 months to see results but they can check the blood in about a month's time to see if it's helping. So that's May probably that we'll know more. If no sperms still, then we're looking at surgery as an option to explore what's up with that- and whether there are any sperms that can be taken (or if it's blockage that can be fixed). It's been frustrating but we're just taking it one day at a time. When we first found out and he told me the results, I had a weird reaction- I laughed. But at that time I was just thinking how ironic it was that we used condoms as a birth control prevention so all that money wasted on condoms when he's been shooting blanks... :shrug: I hope we don't go further than the medicine (but if we have to, then hopefully surgery will give us our answers). I would hate to have to resort to using sperm donors just because they couldn't find sperms in my man. At least we have options that can be done now (compared with more than 10 years ago when they would not do anything to fix male infertility). :shrug: I forgot to start my opk today. Oh well, I'll start it tomorrow and remember to do it.

It's been a good day. I need to plan my Valentine's dinner for my man... I know I'm going to cook breakfast meal. Haven't decided what though yet. What are y'alls doing for your Valentine's? I ordered DH a new 4 by 4 rubic cube (the other one he has broke) and Father Ted seasons dvds.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Happy Valentines Day to you all for tomorrow :kiss: DG, I've just bought my OH some nice chocs and a little bottle of Prosecco. Didn't have a clue what to get him! Plan to cook us a nice meal too tomorrow night but don't know what yet :shrug:

x


----------



## deafgal01

Finally settled on 2 possibilities and let my DH choose which one he wanted. He said he wanted pancakes so pancakes it is... I gotta go shopping after work to get the stuff I need- we're out of pancake mix so easy to find and buy. :shrug:

I know what you mean. Nat, it was so hard for me to decide what to give my man for valentine's day so I ended up letting him tell me some ideas last Saturday and I ordered them off amazon so they should arrive today or tomorrow. :shrug: Email said they'd arrive today (valentine's day) so perfect timing but we'll see if they do. I love my gift from my husband. He gave me a heart shaped rose quartz stone on a necklace. Perfect gift really. :thumbup: Just need to make the card I plan to make today for his card. Wanted to copy my ultrasound picture of my heart shaped uterus for his valentine's card. Sounds corny but I think it's perfect this year for him.

What did your men give you all? I hope they gave you something nice/decent!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

DG, sounds like you had a nice valentines day and your gift does sound lovely :thumbup: OH bought me a box set of 'Not Going Out', a comedy series I love, so was pleased with that. I cooked us a nice casserole dinner too :thumbup: He had his Prosecco with his dinner and has nearly ate all the choccies I bought him :haha:

I've had a midwife appointment this morning and thankfully all still seems to be going well :happydance: BP was fine at 106/60, urine fine, bump measuring bang on for 31 weeks and little one's heartbeat good :cloud9: I was pleased to see my BP and urine were still fine as I have had a couple of instances of something strange recently and was a bit worried my BP had shot up or something. Once nearly 2 weeks ago and then again yesterday at work I've had a spell of lights flashing in my vision, both times it lasted around 15-20 minutes. It's really weird and it's hard to see properly when it happens :wacko: On both occasions I haven't had a headache or anything else with it, no dizziness or anything. Just the vision issue. Told midwife and she said, as my BP and urine are still fine and BP has been fine throughout so far, she thinks it may be caused by a dip in either blood pressure or blood sugar. Said it could even be down to baby's position, ie s/he could press on a blood vessel for a while and then when s/he moves my blood pressure may briefly 'spike' causing it. She just said to monitor it and if it keeps happening let her know and she'll check my BP again. 

On looking on the internet though, another thing it seems it could be is a 'visual migraine' :shrug: I have never had a migraine in my life and am very lucky in that I very rarely get any kind of headache. But it says that pregnancy hormones can trigger them in women who have never had them before and you can get just visual ones without the headache, which are described as exactly what I had both times. So could be those. Apparently they often then go once you've had the baby :shrug:

Other than this weird thing, I still feel very well in general and think I have been very lucky so far with pregnancy :thumbup: Just get odd little aches and pains, mainly at night, but other than that am pretty good :thumbup:

How is everyone? x


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Sounds like you're doing really well, Nat! Sounds bit scary/frustrating with the vision issue but glad the midwife checked you out and that it's not happening often.

I'm doing good. :thumbup: Nothing to report here except I've been tracking my ovulation. Bit disappointed that I don't get to test on the opks this weekend when I need to. :dohh: But then again, it's not something i want to take out of my house and risk possibly of someone seeing me doing the opk at the retreat. :shrug: At least the line did get darker today so i know that means I should be ovulating this weekend. :thumbup: Just won't get to see the line progress more than what I have today. :dohh:


----------



## inkdchick

Nat i had those sight things when my bp dropped a bit its generally nothing to worry about just take it easy and give that little one a rub to help it move positions and then it eases off and it doesnt harm baby , aww good luck hun not long to go now xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone i hope your all keeping well x


----------



## deafgal01

I'm good just having a busy weekend. :dohh:

:hi:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies - still here and checking up on you all every now and then!

Just thought I'd let you all know that my wee fella has his date... We go in on Friday, and the op is on Monday.

It's going to be the longest 6 hours in my life, while he's in theatre, and the following days (and nights) are going to be hell on earth while he's in intensive care. I've never left him for more than a couple of hours, and never overnight - the separation is going to hurt. I am feeling a bit numb about it all - concentrating on the logistics of going away for such a long time, making sure dogs, cat, ducks, fish and plants are all catered for and all business closed. 

I think Archie senses something, despite me being very strong and neither of us letting him see us upset. He's such a happy boy that his good spirits rub off on us and we are just fine when he's here - but the moment he goes to bed we are in tatters.

Sorry for such a negative post - I have relied on you lovely ladies so much until now, and I reckon you are going to be a big support to me in the coming weeks - even if it's just for distraction!

Everyone wear something red next Friday to raise awareness of congenital heart disease... They chose a very appropriate day for 'Wear Red Day'! In the words of Ben Howard, 'keep your head up, keep your heart strong' - my motto for the coming weeks.

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

I will definitely wear red hun,is that the 24th?

And i also wanna wish ur little fella all the luck in the world,i can't even begin to imagine how ur feeling,but we will certainly all be here for you:hugs:


----------



## windswept

Thanks Mama! Yes, it's the 24th... I will wear red, but Archie and his daddy won't have to, as they are both very red anyway!


----------



## donna79

Stina , red it is then for the 24th, will be thinking of you all esp wee Archie xx


----------



## Nat0619

Aww Stina, I can't imagine how you're feeling. But little Archie is going to be in the best place and he's already proved what a strong little guy he is :thumbup:

We will all be here for you during this difficult time :hugs: And yes, of course, I will wear something red this Friday :thumbup:

x


----------



## inkdchick

We will be wearing red too, Nat we are all here for you both and little Archie, we will be thinking of you and wish you and Archie all the best he is certainly a little fighter and such a cutie xxx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Wind- wow... Good luck with that. :hugs: Archie is very strong and he'll do awesome. He is already a little perfect miracle the way he is right now. :hugs: I will definitely wear red this Friday. :thumbup: I have a couple red shirts so that'd be no problem (and red croc shoes). Kids are pretty resilent in this way- they're quick to heal from anything and are able to bounce back faster than us adults. We'll be more than happy to check on you on here and make sure you're doing alright. I will definitely be praying for your family.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok. Stina, thinking of you and little Archie in the run up to his big day :hugs:

I'm remembering our little angel that we lost today - it is a year today since I got my first :bfp: So much has happened in that year and we are now so close to having our little one :cloud9: But I'll never forget the little one we lost :cry:

x

PS: Ink, meant to say, thanks for your post about the vision thing, it is very reassuring to hear of someone else who had the same and that it wasn't anything to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I'll light a candle for your angel baby, Nat. :hugs: :flower: These anniversaries are not easy to cope with but you've got our support. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Aww thanks DG :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Hey Nat- this might cheer ya up... I had to deal with a sumo wrestling match injury and food fight on the table at breakfast... Would you like to trade your quiet morning with mine?

ok- to clarify- the sumo wrestling match- 2 kids run straight into each other, 1 fine and the other stunned into dizziness... She's fine now thank goodness... The food fight- well let's just say the table lost cuz the kid threw up her entire breakfast (which was all of the eggs she had consumed) on the table. Yuck, what a way to turn me off from finishing my breakfast (which I was only halfway thru). :thumbup: Very effective tool for losing weight I think.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone :) How are things? Hope everyone is well.

Nat- how are you feeling? Have you had any more vision/migrane problems? I hope you're alright. How has the pregnancy been treating you in general? I can't believe how quick time is flying by. Bubba will be full term before you know it! :)

Stina- OH, Alex and I will all be wearing red today. Thinking of you guys.....Archie is such a strong little boy, I have total confidence that he'll be absolutely fine :)

How is everybody else?

I feel so out of it in here- my little boy is very time consuming! I hardly get on my laptop anymore but I must try & come on here on my phone more. We've actually got a trip to the hospital with Alex this morning. A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a lump on Alex's hand and when I took him to the doctor, he couldn't be 100% sure what it was so we have a trip to the ultrasound department for a scan on his hand. I'm trying not to worry, but a mum will always worry I guess ;) Otherwise, things are fine. I've just stopped breastfeeding, so I managed to get to 6 months :) Alex is now on 3 meals a day, and especially loves his Weetabix in the morning!

Still no sign of Toots? :(


----------



## deafgal01

I've got on a red tshirt and red crocs for Archie today. :thumbup: Hey, I might as well wear red all weekend- I'll have to look to see if I have 2 or 3 more red shirts, probably can pull that off. :smug: I'm doing fine. Ready for the weekend.

How's everyone? Hope everything goes well with Archie today and his scheduled surgery Monday.

Nat- hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I'm doing ok thanks DG and Kim :thumbup: Thankfully not had any more vision issues since the time I posted about so hoping it either won't happen again or it's just a minor occasional inconvenience. In general I do think I've been very lucky with this pregnancy, have been pretty well. Just starting with a few more niggles now as Bean is getting bigger - mainly niggling aches and pains (mainly at night in hips and legs!), slight heartburn on occasion and, just this past few days, I think I've started with some Braxton Hicks contractions! :wacko: Have felt my womb go 'tight' and, when I feel my tummy, it's rock hard :wacko: Doesn't last long and doesn't hurt but I have had occasions where I've had 2 or 3 in pretty quick succession! I've been trying to figure out whether it is them or is way Bean is lying (ie is it his/her back along my tummy :shrug:)

We've got our tour of the maternity ward tomorrow, looking forward to that :happydance:

Kim, hope Alex got on ok at the hospital today?

Been thinking of you all today Stina - I wore red. I attach a pic, hopefully you can see I've wore a red top under my work pinafore today - this can count as a 'nearly 33 week bump pic' too :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Getting quite a bump there Nat!
I wore my red work shirt too


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- your bump looks amazing! 

:hi: Mama and everyone! Have a great weekend y'alls. I'll definitely be checking in for updates from Stina and Archie.


----------



## mamadonna

Hi dg:wave:


----------



## deafgal01

What's up Mama?


----------



## mamadonna

Everythings fine here dg just waiting on af as usual,I've learned after all this time not to expect anything else


----------



## deafgal01

I hear ya, mama... I'm the same. I'm expecting her in like 7 days. :shrug: Until then I'm gonna enjoy not seeing her yet. :thumbup:

I wonder how Stina and Archie are doing. I wonder how Nat is too.


----------



## mamadonna

I can't believe its nearly time for the next fall out crew baby,its crazy how time is flying


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah, I know... We need a new bfp soon or we'll be stuck waiting for the next baby to come along. :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

We do yes!


----------



## inkdchick

Good Luck Little Archie for today we are all thinking of you....
I hope one of you girls gets that long awaited new BFP soon..
Me i have 9 days to go before my knees to be operated on and to find out the prognosis of the long leg scan to see if they can do anything about my hips too and when coz the pain has been horrendous just recently not been out of the house ina week but hey the sunshine was lovely and sat in the back garden for a while til i had to move cant sit for too long but hopefully not for too much longer and then back out on the push bike to get rid of this extra weight ive gained from not being able to do anything..
Have a good week girls will log back in soon 
Love to everyone xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: ink hope you feel better from all these pains.

Stina- hope you'll check in soon and update us on how Archie's doing. I'm thinking of him too as he gets his surgery today.

:hi: everyone else! Hope y'alls are doing ok.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, sorry you're having a rough time with knees and hips, hope that all gets sorted out for you soon :hugs:

Stina, thinking of your little Archie today, will keep eye out for any update :hugs:

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi everyone :)

Nat, your bump is beautiful. So exciting that your little bean (well, not so little now!) will be arriving into the world in a matter of weeks!

Ink- sorry you're suffering. I bet you can't wait to get the ops done.

How's everyone else?

Have been thinking of Stina & Archie all day. It was postponed yesterday but as far as I know, going ahead today.

Thankfully, all was fine with Alex's scan. The lump is a ganglion, which is a huge relief as it's completely harmless. The doctor said it might disperse as he gets older, or they might do an op if not but there's no guarantees that it won't just come back anyway. It's certainly not affecting him now & we could see all of the tendons in his hand moving with no problem :)


----------



## windswept

Very quick update ladies, Archie is in theatre right now. Op takes 6 hours or so, he went down at 9.30... So it's the waiting game. The longest waiting game of my life! The past couple of days have been the worst in my life. Emotional roller coaster. I don't wish this on anyone. I am feeling very numb right now - almost like I'm in denial. Sitting in a cafe with Mr W and about to force feed myself... 

God, I love my little boy and want him back very soon.

Thank you for all your well wishes. Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi hun,how's it going,shouldn't be long now and you'll have ur little man back with you where he belongs xx


----------



## windswept

We won't get him 'back' until after he's been in intensive care for a couple of days, and high dependency for another couple... For now, it'd be nice just to see him... That pager is not going off :(


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: That pager needs to hurry up and go off soon so you can be reunited with your wee little man who's so strong. :hugs: :flower: I'm praying for him.


----------



## Nat0619

Aww, thinking of you all Stina :hugs: These guys know what they are doing, he's in the best place and is a strong little boy, he's already proved that. Hope you are reunited very soon. Will keep eye out for updates.

Kim, great news about Alex too :thumbup: Glad all is well x


----------



## windswept

Quick update ladies - Archie's op was a success, but he had post op complications and is relying on all sorts of machines, etc to keep him going. My thoughts of being in ICU for a couple of days were devastated when they said he'll be there for 5-7 days. He's gradually getting better and coming off the things that were keeping him going. He's still on ventilator, pacemaker, etc - but we hope he'll open his eyes tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

Good to know the surgery was a success. Oh dear. 5 to 7 days? :shock: That's long. Glad he seems to be doing better and slowly coming off of various machines. Hope he will open his eyes tomorrow for you. :hugs: :flower: That'll be the most precious and beautiful thing you'll be treasuring tomorrow.


----------



## mamadonna

Sending all my love to you and little Archie,I'm pleased the op was a success,xx


----------



## Nat0619

Aww Stina, so sorry there were complications that mean he's going to be in ICU for longer than you thought but glad op was a success and he is getting better :thumbup: Such a big op for such a little boy :nope: Keep us updated, you are in our thoughts :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Big step backwards today - Archie is back where he was when he came out of theatre. Causing lots of worry, but we have to stay hopeful.


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Stina :nope: 

Praying for little Archie to stay strong and get back on the mend [-o&lt; Thinking of you all at what must be a very difficult time :hugs:

Stay positive hun x


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no. I'm praying hard for little Archie. He's a fighter so he'll pull thru and get better. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah I'm so sorry Archie is goin through all this bless him,i really hope he gets better soon x


----------



## deafgal01

How's Archie doing? Hope things are looking up.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Stina, keeping eye out for updates, hoping all is ok? :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm fine over here- just odd AF recently but I'm crossing it off as being sick with the flu 24 hours interferred with that. :shrug:


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Girls just thought i would pop on and let you know that im fine both knees were operated on and are sore and so swollen but im ok and well they are looking straighter even with all the swelling but we"ll see hope everyone is ok and will pop back on when all healed and give you the update in 6 - 8 weeks xx


----------



## inkdchick

windswept said:


> Quick update ladies - Archie's op was a success, but he had post op complications and is relying on all sorts of machines, etc to keep him going. My thoughts of being in ICU for a couple of days were devastated when they said he'll be there for 5-7 days. He's gradually getting better and coming off the things that were keeping him going. He's still on ventilator, pacemaker, etc - but we hope he'll open his eyes tomorrow.

So pleased the op was a success and those tubes will all come off soon hun they are doing their job and he is a little fighter and will be home with you both real soon with those lovely big smiles xxx love to you both xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hope you feel better soon ink


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ink, glad you've had your ops, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok? Gone bit quiet on this thread :shrug:

I had good news this morning - my placenta has moved up so I don't need a caesarean :happydance: Baby looking good, measuring right for dates and estimated to weigh around 4 and half pounds at mo :cloud9: Seen midwife too and all good there - BP still staying constant at 100/60, urine fine and Bean's heartbeat good :thumbup:

Nursery is coming along good too now :thumbup: Painting all done and carpet being fitted on Tuesday :happydance: Just not heard about furniture delivery yet, going to chase that up soon.

Oh, and I've finished work now :happydance::happydance::happydance:

x


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you hun yeah im mending slowly its very slow going with both knees been done but at least its out the way.
I cant believe how quick time has gone and you now finished work means its really close now wow i wish you all the best and cant wait to see your new arrival posts xxx


----------



## deafgal01

That's great news, Nat! Glad things are falling into places as this baby gets ready to come.

Ink- hope you're doing good with your recovery.

Wind- any updates? Hope your family's doing well and Archie is doing great.

:hi: Everyone else!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Everyone ok?

Bean and I are doing good :thumbup: Carpet in nursery has been fitted this morning, is just a bit of glossing to do around the window which OH's stepdad is coming to finish off tomorrow and then all painting is finished :happydance: Just got border and wall stickers to put up then. Furniture being delivered Friday too so it should all be finished within next week or so now :happydance: Will post a nursery pic when it's all done :thumbup:

I sorted through all the stuff we have for little one at the weekend and put things in some kind of order in carrier bags, so can then put everything away when furniture is here :thumbup: My mom has kindly taken all blankets, bedding, towels, cuddle and dry robes etc to wash and dry for me and I am going to wash all baby clothes this week. I can't wait to put everything away when the furniture is put together :cloud9:

Loving not being at work :flower: Got plenty keeping me occupied at the moment, with the above and some meetings with friends lined up this week and next. Spent the day shopping with my mum yesterday as she had the day off work, bought a few things I needed for my hospital bag (which I plan to put together very soon now) and a baby monitor (used the gift card work bought me towards this).

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi girls :)
Hope everyone is doing ok. Ink- glad your op went well. How are you doing now DG? Nat, well, what can I say to you?! I can't believe how fast everything is coming around for you! You must be getting so excited now. That's great news about the placenta- what a relief :) Can't wait to see a pic of the finished nursery. Oh, and Happy Mothers Day Nat ;)

How is everyone else doing?
Everything is good here. Alex is crawling around the place like a demon now, so he's keeping me on my toes! He's such a little character now. I was looking through some photos of when he was first born yesterday, and it's amazing what a proper little boy he is now. We've started a new group on a Friday called Jo Jingles, which he loves. It's all about music, songs and instruments so we all have a great time!

I'm alway thinking about you girls on here :) If anyone wants to keep in touch via Facebook too, then let me know- I'm usually on that more often xx


----------



## deafgal01

I'm on facebook too!!!!! I'm doing good too. :shrug: Got blood work back on DH's levels - let's just say the medicine is rising his level but it's also affecting something else which means it's not doing the job it's supposed to do. :dohh: So they are giving him another medicine to take with the current one to prevent it from making oxygen to store in his fat. :shrug: Hopefully that'll do the trick and the results of the blood work in 4 weeks will give us the results we've been waiting a long time for. :thumbup:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Happy Mother's Day to you too Kim :hugs: I've had a lovely 'from the bump' card plus some beautiful flowers, chocs and a dvd! Very, very clever baby I have here who can go shopping without leaving my tummy :haha: Can't believe our Bean is due 4 weeks tomorrow :wacko:

Nursery is coming along nicely now, all furniture except wardrobe is up - OH worked really hard yesterday on it all, bless him :hugs: Will soon be ready to put everything away :cloud9:

I am on Facebook :thumbup: Would be great to keep in touch on there too :thumbup: Kim, have you heard how Archie is doing? x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow DG, you guys really are going through it aren't you? I hope that you get some positive results in a few weeks.

Aww Nat, sounds like bubba did really well choosing some nice presents ;) I wanted to say 'she' then- I still reckon you're having a girl ;) I spent a fair chunk of my day today in Wolverhampton actually- Dan & I went to the match. I'll send you a message about FB x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh sorry, about Archie- he's out of hospital now, and doing really well :) The poor boy had a few setbacks & it was an awful time for Stina & her OH, but they all stayed strong. I'm sure she'll update when she's able.


----------



## deafgal01

Happy mother's day to y'alls. Hope you get sweet gifts for Mother's day. it's not mother's day here until May. :shrug:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies - glad to see everyone is doing well. We are back on track, as Stork says, we did have a few set backs, and our world turned upside down a few times! But we are here, and Archie is doing so well that he's busy crawling from one end of the room to the other at 9.20 pm, with no signs of bedtime being close! 

In short, op was supposedly a success, then he went into JET in theatre (heart rate racing to uncontrolable levels) and had to be put into a controlled coma, they tried to bring him out of it, but had to put him back to being paralysed, chilled and sedated. We were warned that there was no treatment for this, and that it was just the machines keeping him alive. They tried again after 5 days and although this problem had solved itself it showed a new problem. This was complete heart block and he needed a pacemaker to keep him alive. They scheduled him for another op to have one fitted permanently, but at the last minute his own heart started to do its thing. We were delighted, but our happiness was blighted by word that some neurologists were coming to do an assessment on Archie as they thought he might have brain damage from the op. it had been 5 days since he came off sedation, and he still lay still with a blank expression - there was no hint of our Archie until 10 days after the op, and I was petrified. It was like we had a newborn back, and he was learning everything from scratch... I could follow his progress day by day - by the end of day 6 post ICU he was the equivalent of a 4 month old. We went through all the stages again - trying to get neck control, discovering his hands, hand to eye coordination, sitting unsteadily, sitting sturdy, head butting the floor trying to crawl. He's now on the move and trying to pull himself up all the time. They put it down to exhaustion... I saw an element of the animal instinct to 'play dead' - he was terrified, and rightfully so.

It has been the hardest experience ever and I am so glad it is over. When I say over, we do have another appointment on 10 April - and I am nervous about what they will tell us. They left residual holes and a leaking valve, and they didn't touch the valve that was supposed to be one of the reasons for the op. I am petrified they make us go through this again.

One important thing that came out of this experience is that they did DNA tests, and it turns out it is not Mr W and I who caused this, and there is no reason for us to think brothers/sisters may be affected... So I am back to charting cycle days, etc. onwards and upwards!


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies - glad to see everyone is doing well. We are back on track, as Stork says, we did have a few set backs, and our world turned upside down a few times! But we are here, and Archie is doing so well that he's busy crawling from one end of the room to the other at 9.20 pm, with no signs of bedtime being close! 

In short, op was supposedly a success, then he went into JET in theatre (heart rate racing to uncontrolable levels) and had to be put into a controlled coma, they tried to bring him out of it, but had to put him back to being paralysed, chilled and sedated. We were warned that there was no treatment for this, and that it was just the machines keeping him alive. They tried again after 5 days and although this problem had solved itself it showed a new problem. This was complete heart block and he needed a pacemaker to keep him alive. They scheduled him for another op to have one fitted permanently, but at the last minute his own heart started to do its thing. We were delighted, but our happiness was blighted by word that some neurologists were coming to do an assessment on Archie as they thought he might have brain damage from the op. it had been 5 days since he came off sedation, and he still lay still with a blank expression - there was no hint of our Archie until 10 days after the op, and I was petrified. It was like we had a newborn back, and he was learning everything from scratch... I could follow his progress day by day - by the end of day 6 post ICU he was the equivalent of a 4 month old. We went through all the stages again - trying to get neck control, discovering his hands, hand to eye coordination, sitting unsteadily, sitting sturdy, head butting the floor trying to crawl. He's now on the move and trying to pull himself up all the time. They put it down to exhaustion... I saw an element of the animal instinct to 'play dead' - he was terrified, and rightfully so.

It has been the hardest experience ever and I am so glad it is over. When I say over, we do have another appointment on 10 April - and I am nervous about what they will tell us. They left residual holes and a leaking valve, and they didn't touch the valve that was supposed to be one of the reasons for the op. I am petrified they make us go through this again.

One important thing that came out of this experience is that they did DNA tests, and it turns out it is not Mr W and I who caused this, and there is no reason for us to think brothers/sisters may be affected... So I am back to charting cycle days, etc. onwards and upwards!


----------



## mamadonna

Ah bless you,i can't even begin to imagine what you and ur hubby have been through,and poor little Archie,but i am so pleased that he is making a recovery it amazing how strong the little ones are.

So is this you back ttc from now?


----------



## deafgal01

That had to be scary watching Archie go thru all that. :hugs: Glad to hear the dna test showed that it's not the genes so hopefully no more problems from here on out with Archie's heart. :thumbup: What a sweet boy- crawling from one end of room to the other end... :shock: He's not even sleepy. :haha: but yeah, make sense he "played dead" for that time when he had the surgery and had to be put in a coma/paralysis stage to prevent other problems. :flower:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin dg,I'm ill,caught this horrible cold that's goin round


----------



## deafgal01

Mama- that sucks... Colds are no fun. I just have sinus allergies- normal for this time of year. :shrug: Think I rather be sick with allergies than deal with having to "deep clean" and "scan heads" for lice. Arugh... They seriously don't pay me enough to do the work I'm required to do.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah bless you dg,that sucks!i too get allergies(hayfever) that'll probably start soon!


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies - sorry to bore you with my dramas, but thought I'd share some photos of my boy.

The first two are self explanatory. The 3rd is my first cuddle in 6 days.

The second last one is the expression we saw for 5 days - totally blank, but fully awake.

The last one is him at home, back to being himself again!
 



Attached Files:







archie op photo.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 6









archie op photo[1].jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6









archie op photo[2].jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8









Archie op photo[3].jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7









archie op photo[4].jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Stina, great to hear from you :thumbup: So, so pleased that Archie now seems to be on the mend and back to himself. That must have been so scary for you all. It must have been so hard to see someone so little going through all that :nope: Great news that it doesn't seem to be anything genetic that other children of yours may have too :thumbup: So sounds like another little Windswept could be in the offing in the future then? :haha:

Mama, sorry you are feeling poorly, as with you too DG. DG, keep us posted on any results you get.

As for me, I'm still doing good generally but seem to have started with painful and 'pins and needles' hands at night :nope: Looking on the net think this could be carpal tunnel :shrug: Going to mention to midwife on Friday but, looking on the net, it seems very common in pregnancy and my hands don't look swollen. I still don't seem to have any swelling anywhere really which I'm surprised at really considering I only have less than 4 weeks now until due date. I've hardly gained weight too, am just all bump at the front :haha:

Nursery is nearly finished :happydance: All furniture now put together and have started to put things away in there. Washed baby clothes yesterday so they will be ready to put away soon - they look so cute :cloud9: So I will post a pic very soon of the nursery.

Time is going so quick - can't believe how close due date is now :wacko:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah poor little Archie,that must have been heartbreaking to watch him go through it,but he looks amazing now,you must be so proud of him

Nat i can't believe ur nearly there!!


----------



## donna79

Stina you have a strong little boy glad to see him on the mend xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls, Stina im so so pleased that Archie is on the mend and looks so happy, Nat time has gone really quickly and wish you the best on your coming delivery.
Im doing ok right knee is all healed but i seem to have a really sore left knee still so so stiff as it feels like they have remoulded or repositioned the muscles around the left knee so am having to learn a new way to walk with it so will be asking a lot of questions on the 17th april to find out exactly what they have done.
im now coming up to my 2nd period after the op , this cycle has looked more promising than any other as ov this cycle was the stretchy-est egg white i have ever had between my thumb and middle finger it stretched as far as they would go and swear ut would have gone further if my fingers had gone that far lol, but i heard that the aneasthetic stopped ov and any chances for months anyone heard that before


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- I've never heard of that. :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

I hope your knees get better soon ink


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Ink, glad your knees are healing, hope you get it all sorted finally soon. I've not heard that about anaesthetic either :shrug:

Does anyone know why I'm suddenly having problems attaching pics to my messages? I've taken a 'full-term' (37 weeks) bump pic and some pics of our finished nursery but it is saying 'this file is too large' for any pic I try to attach :growlmad:

x


----------



## inkdchick

no me neither but imm hoping that what i have had this cycle is good but hey with whats happened in the last 5 years im not holding my breathe lol x


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: No idea, Nat. I have yet to figure out how to attach pics from my phone. :dohh: I always have to access the computer to do it. :shrug:

Ink- never know. Things have a way of catching us off-guard. Hope your knees are healing nicely!


----------



## inkdchick

the right one is perfect but the left one is giving me problems its so tight and i cant find out what they have done to it until the 17th april :( but im walking just stiffly and differently which is weird but im more intrigued to know why i got what i did at ov this cycle and if im gonna get my period tomorrow or sunday (cd 24 - 26) cant wait a bit excited to be honest hee hee wont b disappointed if it comes tho coz its not worth the upset got lots to look forward to as we are off to austria for 1 week and then home to italy for the next week in july xx
Hope you are ok how are you xx


----------



## deafgal01

Vacation to Austria and Italy sounds fun!

I'm doing good. Keeping busy with work and school. I get a break from work next week. :yipee: But not going to do much, just stay home mostly but maybe a day trip to Cincinnati for checking out a museum or the zoo. :shrug: Haven't decided yet what we'll do. Still waiting to see how the meds work out on my DH. They are checking his blood in about 2 weeks so when they do that, we'll know more whether or not that might help us conceive. :thumbup: Course, he'd still need to do a new sa probably in 4 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok? :thumbup: DG, keep us posted on any results you get. Ink, that holiday sounds lovely :thumbup: Hope you get answers about your knee on 17th.

As for me, I'm ok. Just a waiting game now to see when little one decides to make his/her appearance :haha: Seen midwife this morning and all is still fine - BP still 100/60 (has been this constantly all way through), urine fine, bump measuring fine and Bean's heartbeat good :thumbup: Head is also engaging in pelvis so baby getting in position ready :happydance:

Having some niggles, which is to be expected, but in general I've definitely been very lucky with pregnancy. Worst thing I have now is carpal tunnel syndrome so my hands and fingers are very tingly/achy during the night, which disturbs sleep a fair bit :wacko: So just hope that goes once baby is born.

Have a good weekend ladies x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- do you think maybe wearing a brace at night might help the carpel tunnel? I wear the brace whenever my wrist starts to play up (inflammation). Hope the baby comes out soon and that goes away that you won't have to deal with it for long.

:hi: everyone!


----------



## inkdchick

deafgal01 said:


> Vacation to Austria and Italy sounds fun!
> 
> I'm doing good. Keeping busy with work and school. I get a break from work next week. :yipee: But not going to do much, just stay home mostly but maybe a day trip to Cincinnati for checking out a museum or the zoo. :shrug: Haven't decided yet what we'll do. Still waiting to see how the meds work out on my DH. They are checking his blood in about 2 weeks so when they do that, we'll know more whether or not that might help us conceive. :thumbup: Course, he'd still need to do a new sa probably in 4 weeks. :shrug:

sounds like you will be pregnant before long then honey and i hope you have a good time xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Good weekend everyone? I can't believe how quick this year is going, it's April already! :wacko: Can't believe we are in the month that my little one is going to arrive :happydance: It will definitely be this month as the latest day they'll let me go to is Saturday 28th, so even a long labour shouldn't go into May.

DG, I have now got two wrist supports and think they do help a bit with the carpal tunnel :thumbup: They don't stop all the aching in the night completely but think they do lessen it and help me sleep a bit more.

x


----------



## deafgal01

That's great to hear. :yipee: Glad the supports are helping relieve some pain/discomfort. I can't believe your baby is due this month. :shock: Time really has flown by. Hopefully it won't be too long before another one of us is pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

I agree DG - it's time for another :bfp: on here :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Well ladies, OH has now shown me how to resize pics so I have done that and here are some of our little Bean's nursery:
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8









nursery2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6









nursery3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6









nursery4.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









nursery5.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nat0619

And a few more, plus my latest bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







nursery6.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4









nursery7.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3









nursery8.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









nursery9.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









37 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mamadonna

Babies bedroom is looking gorgeous,all you need now is ur baby.and ur bump is coming along nicely!


----------



## deafgal01

Love how the nursery turned out. It's beautiful and ready for a baby! Your bump looks great too!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Nat, the nursery is absolutely beautiful- you've done a fantastic job :) Just missing your beautiful baby now! It must seem surreal how fast everything has gone. I've been thinking about you loads- can't wait to hear the news that your bundle of joy is in your arms :) Oh, and your bump is just awesome- loving the Wolves wallpaper too ;)

How is everyone else?

All is fine here. Alex is 8 months old now, which seems impossible! He's saying mama, dada, baba and nana now, and is pulling himself up to stand. He's becoming a real little character- and always smiling too :) Having a bit of a tough time getting him to settle in his own room though. He's been in there 3 weeks, and some nights are better than others. We had a 9pm-5.15am on Friday night which was the best but last night, he did 8pm-2.30am and wouldn't go back to sleep! Think I'll be talking to the health visitor on Monday for some tips!
I'm back at work now, which is going fine. Alex loves being with this granny and grandad, and I even get to sit down for 5 minutes and have lunch at work which doesn't happen otherwise ;) I've also started to diet now (after breastfeeding made me want to eat everything in sight, all the time lol). Have lost a stone and a half of breastfeeding/baby weight so far in 8 weeks, so very pleased with how it's going :)
I still think about you guys all the time. I love my It Fell Out Crew :) Really miss Toots though- I hope she's ok :(


----------



## Waitin4astork

A few recent photos of Alex.... :)
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









044.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









052.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,my word isn't Alex a little smasher!he's certainly coming along,where has the last 8 months gone?


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Alex definitely has grown- what a happy baby he is! Great job on the weight loss! :thumbup:

Hope Nat's getting ready to have her baby and holding her baby in her arms.

How's everyone else doing?

I'm doing fine. Still waiting on blood work results on dh (he had blood drawn last Friday to check levels) so we're waiting to see if the levels are finally satisfactory or not. If it's finally good, then I guess the dr will be requesting another SA. If not, then I have no idea what will happen- maybe surgery scheduled for summer but I have no clue which type. I hope that the levels are all good and we don't need anything else to help us.


----------



## inkdchick

alex 8 months old that seems to have flown OMG lol he is beautiful bless him give it time hun he will settle when he gets used to it some take a while and others quite quick so give yourselves time.. congrats n the weight loss too fantastic well done xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Kim, gorgeous photos of Alex :hugs: Sounds like he's doing really well. That's a fantastic weight loss too, you must be sticking to diet well :thumbup: I tend to have zero willpower :nope:

Mama and Ink, hope you're both ok :thumbup:

DG, let us know when you get results. Hope it's good news for you both [-o&lt;

Well it's my due date today :happydance: I can't believe where the time has gone! No sign of baby budging yet, seems pretty comfy in there :haha: Today doesn't feel as weird as I thought it would, I'm in a pretty relaxed mood. Am nervous about labour and birth but am hoping things get going soon now. We're ready to meet our little one :cloud9: Got midwife on Wednesday when I can have a sweep if I want - I don't look forward to that but may as well try one to see if it helps start anything! The latest they'll let me go over is 12 days, which is Saturday 28th April, so I'll be induced some time around then if nothing happens before.

I'm still missing Toots too and am just hoping she's ok :cry:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Happy due day Nat!


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- hope it won't be too much longer before baby decides to come out. i'm ready for more new babies to be born and have pictures of them.

Of course I'll come back and update you when I know the results. i still haven't heard back on them yet.


----------



## Nat0619

Well ladies, induction is now booked for Saturday 28th so we at least have an end date for Bean's arrival (although obviously could go into 29th/30th depending on how long labour is :wacko:)

Seen midwife this morning, all still fine. BP still same, urine fine, Bean still seems happy with good heartbeat and in good position :thumbup: Just no sign of him/her wanting to come out yet! Midwife coming to see me again on Tuesday if nothing happens before then and I will have a sweep then to see if that can get anything moving before induction is needed.

Hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah bless,baby much just be comfortable in there,at least you know you haven't got much longer


----------



## tinkalink

Toots3495 said:


> Hi ladies, this month oh and I are trying the every other day method. I'm due to ovulate thurs/fri and dtd last night. A lot of it fell out when I moved and I'm most upset cos I do my best to stay in bed with legs in the air! Do you think enough of the little :spermy: would have been left in?
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi Toots the EXACT same thing happens to me! lol And we're trying the same method! I'm sure all will be fine - I think I need to give it a few cycles before I worry!


----------



## mamadonna

Got a bit excited there for a minute i thought toots had been on :(


----------



## tinkalink

mamadonna said:


> Got a bit excited there for a minute i thought toots had been on :(

Sorry mamadonna!! Stupid me thought this was a new thread then looked and realised it was very old :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

Lol not to worry hun,its an easy mistake to make,we all just kinda miss her on here,she just stopped coming on a long time ago


----------



## deafgal01

I wonder where Toots is.

Oh, finally got the results today... :thumbup: IT'S ALL GREAT! Levels are exactly where they need to be now. He has another dr appt on June 15th.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah that's great news,wow there seems to be lots of good news today!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Yeah, my 2nd good news is we finally get to close on the house- looks like end of this month for that. :thumbup: I wonder if they come in 3s... That's 2 good news now.


----------



## mamadonna

Fabulous,and yes things usually come in 3's,i got excepted for a bigger house today so excited we move in 4 wks


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Mama congrats! That's always fun! I don't get to move. :nope: We already live in the current house so one less headache I guess. :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

One less headache is always good!


----------



## deafgal01

True that... Especially considering I have a lot of junk that needs to be thrown out... :-= old school papers and the like. :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

I need to have a massive clear out,i guess now is as good a time as any


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Congrats Mama and DG on the house news :thumbup: And DG, fab news about the results. What is the next step for you now then?

I'm still here with bump! Still no movement, obviously got a stubborn little one :haha:

x


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies

Can you believe it's a year today since we had our first 12 week scan and found out we'd lost our angel? :cry: That year has gone so quick. This time last year was so horrid x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah Nat its hard when the anniversaries come around


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Nat, anniversaries will always be hard... Time truly does not heal the wound of feeling that "ache" in your heart that baby should have filled. I can't believe your baby is being stubborn and refusing to come out still. I'm so ready to see pictures of your lo.

What happens now? Well, we wait 8 more weeks for his next appt to have a "dick check" whatever that means. Meanwhile he continues to take the medicines he's on and I guess we'll have our fun with bd. I wonder if we'll get a bfp before June 15th.


----------



## Nat0619

DG, it would be fab for you to get a :bfp: in the meantime :thumbup: Certainly no harm in trying eh :haha:

Bean is still keeping us waiting. I can see I'm going to have to be induced with this little one!! Got one of my friends coming round to see me later, going to quiz her about induction as she was induced with her first x


----------



## deafgal01

I've heard being induced is helpful only if your body is "ready". :shrug: Good luck getting your lil one to hear your "eviction" notice and come out to meet you.


----------



## windswept

I'm watching from afar to see when our next bubba is coming!

We are back to ttc and it's not happening! 4 months and counting... But then, we weren't really trying while we had to concentrate on archies stay in hospital. Not in too much of a rush, but excited about baby number 2, since number one has been such a star!

Busy fundraising just now - £1200 raised for Ronald MacDonald house so far, £800 for Yorkhill hospital. Hoping for more... https://www.justgiving.com/Archie-Morrison So glad to be giving something back! And really enjoying coming up with ideas for raising funds. My new passion!

Archie doing fab! On the go all the time just now, and really interacting - high five is his latest craze. He is a wee blether - yesterday he was trying to sit up from being in my arms and was calling 'up, up mumma, up' - not a baby any more!

Hope everyone is well... And that Nat gets to meet her new bubba very soon, after a decent labour and birth! We can't wait to hear how things go! I think boy - which means girl, I'm always wrong!

Best wishes to all, Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Well done on the fundraising!

The little ones grow up so fast don't they!

Hope you don't have to wait to long for Archie's little brother or sister


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies

Introducing our new little addition - Ciara Margaret McGee arrived at 9.20pm on Monday 23rd April via c-section. 

Labour started naturally at 3am that morning with my waters breaking, contractions very intense and every 2 minutes or so from the start :wacko: Was 6cm dilated on arrival at hospital at 6am, got in birth pool, checked at 10am and told fully dilated :happydance: So started to push in pool just using gas and air. Nothing happened, checked again and they found a cervical lip and baby was back to back :nope: Started on drip to increase contractions to try to turn baby and get rid of the lip. Couldn't take pain so ended up against my plans and had a spinal, then an epidural! Laboured all afternoon then had hour of pushing but her head just wouldn't come down :nope: So ended up in theatre for c-section as her heartrate also started dropping with contractions.

Came home from hospital yesterday (only in 2 nights!), very very tired as not much sleep in hospital and Ciara wouldn't settle last night. Finding breastfeeding hard going as turns out she not latching properly (I apparently have very large nipples!) and Ciara has lost 11% of her weight so now supplementing with formula to get her weight up and hopefully help her settle better.

Here is our girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06631.JPG
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mamadonna

omg congratulations she is absolutely adorable,well done you must be on cloud9 hun,eeeee so exciting to see our next fall out baby:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

what was her weight?


----------



## deafgal01

Nat congrats. She's so beautiful. :hugs: Thanks for sharing the labor story and a picture. :cloud9:


----------



## windswept

Super happy for you! Sounds quite a traumatic birth, but I bet that's all forgotten now she's here! Breast feeding can be really tough - I have no advice for you as Archie and I gave up (which I had huge guilt about, but can tell you he's not been disadvantaged by it at all)! 

I'm so excited for you.

Beautiful name, and gorgeous girl! Super delighted! 

Yipee! Off to bed happy. Best wishes to all the family! Cx


----------



## donna79

Congratulations Nat , she's beautiful xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Absolutely thrilled for you Nat, congratulations :) Sounds like you had a tough time towards the end of your labour, so you should be very proud of yourself.

If you have any questions about breastfeeding, please feel free to ask. It can be very hard, and we certainly had some bumpy patches. At the end of the day, doing what's best for Ciara is the most important thing :)

Congrats again Mummy xx


----------



## Nat0619

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Hope all of you are well.

Mama, in answer to your question, she weighed 7lbs 7ozs at birth. But her weight dropped right down to 6lbs 9ozs due to initial breastfeeding issues. She is now feeding much better and we are supplementing with a bit of formula at night to try to ensure her weight goes up. She had gained an ounce the day after she was found to have lost (we started supplementing with formula that day) and is being weighed again tomorrow, so will see how she is doing then.

Here are a couple more photos of our little girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06650.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









P4240788.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

Love these baby pictures... She's so beautiful, Nat. I bet you can't stop looking at her.


----------



## mamadonna

Aw Nat she is beautiful!


----------



## windswept

Hope everyone is well!

I just thought I'd let you guys know that I have had a positive result on a pregnancy test! Archie Mark II is on it's way! I am delighted.

There will be 19 months between the two, and I am not in the slightest bit scared - only super excited! It took another 5 months to conceive (which is how long it took last time), so now I am in that horrible 12 week wait - 7 weeks to go until a 12 week scan, but need to speak to the doctor next week first. 18 January is the date I've worked out for myself.

Happy, happy, happy!

I feel very greedy having two when some of us are still trying for number one - please don't hate me!

Lots of love, Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Wind- no worries. I am excited for you. :wohoo: as for those still ttc for #1 we will have our turn soon enough. :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Omg windswept,that's fantastic news,i am so happy for you


----------



## donna79

Congratulations Stina xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god Stina, huge congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: How exciting. Keep us updated and let us know when scan in. How are you feeling symptom-wise?

How is everyone else?

We are doing well. Ciara has been suffering from some colicy gas pains (so horrid to hear her cry in pain :cry:) so have ordered something called 'colic calm gripe water' and have started her on that yesterday to see if it helps. I am still breastfeeding, exclusively apart from one bottle of formula to help her settle at night, so am pleased I am still doing it. But it is hard. She tends to cluster all her feeding in the day, particularly late afternoon/evening, but then has slept 8 or 9 hours straight at night the past few nights! Not bad for 3 weeks old so we certainly can't complain how she is at night. Just hoping it continues :wacko: I expressed my first bottle of breastmilk yesterday and thankfully she did take it from a bottle. So think we are very lucky that she seems adaptable in taking breast and bottle. She needs to though as tomorrow I am having my hair coloured so my mum and dad are having her for a couple of hours so will need a bottle of either breast milk or formula for them to give her if she gets hungry. Then Saturday is my brother's wedding and OH's sister is coming to the hotel with us and staying in our room with her for the ceremony and meal, then we will take over and bring her down to meet people in the evening. I am a bridesmaid.

One thing I can definitely say - breastfeeding is the best diet in the world!! :thumbup: I am already nearly a stone less than I was when I fell pregnant! :wacko: No-one can believe I only had a baby 3 weeks ago :happydance:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Well done on the weight loss that's really good

And well done on the sleeping,i think it really helps when you have a baby that sleeps

have a lovely wknd!


----------



## mamadonna

I'm pregnant!


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: That's great mamadonna!!!!!! Wow 2 bfps to track thru the pregnancy progress! I'm happy! :yipee:

I've been keeping myself busy and distracted helping a family feel supported thru their new challenge. I know someone whose daughter got sick with meningitis and she's only 12. She lost all her hearing completely so the family's like help us, we want your feedback/support. She's going to get cochlear implants and she's all better from it now after 2 weeks in the hospital so as of yesterday, she got to go home.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you dg
bless that poor little girl!


----------



## deafgal01

I know! It is a huge change/shock. Happened really fast. Glad they figured out what it was quickly cuz at first they thought it was strep.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah its awful,its such a scary unpredictable disease,a girl i worked with her nephew lost limbs and he was only about 1 :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh dear that is scary!


----------



## windswept

Mama! When are you due? I think I've found me a bump buddy!

Nat, so glad to hear all is going well - Ciara sounds perfect! A baby that sleeps... We need to get her and Archie together so she can show him how it's done - I'm afraid he tends to be up every couple of hours. Busy few days ahead for you, but sounds like you are taking it in your stride! More photos required!

Nat - no symptoms at all, but the strangest craving... For baths. I could jump in the bath at all times of the day and night - not cause I feel dirty, but cause I want my body to be submerged and warm! Had it all through last pregnancy, so it was my first sign I was again! Very odd! Not a single physical symptom though, except my belly has grown already!

Deaf gal - glad to hear your friends daughter is better, poor soul, that must've been horrific.

Best wishes everyone, Cx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm due the 29th Jan,Wohoo bump buddies,i haven't posted in first tri yet,gonna wait a wee while


----------



## windswept

Ooh, that's within a fortnight of me - I'm 18th. Will you get an early scan given your previous problems? Have you spoken to doctor yet? Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## mamadonna

Just sore boobs and a little nausea.I'm gonna phone on Monday mornin,i would imagine they'll scan me within the next wk or two


----------



## Nat0619

Mama, huge congratulations!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin: Wow, 2 new pregnancies in quick succession :thumbup: Things come in 3's so will there be another soon?? :shrug:

Our little girl is 4 weeks old already :wacko: I can already see her growing and developing, it's lovely :cloud9: She is getting more alert by the day and I swear she is smiling. People keep telling me it's wind but it has happened more the past few days and one she did earlier today was such a huge, gummy grin that included her eyes. If wind looks so like a huge grin, how the hell can you tell the real thing?? :shrug:

My brother's wedding went really well on Saturday. Ciara was really good and was the star of the show when we bought her down to meet everyone :cloud9:

x


----------



## Nat0619

A few more piccies of our little girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1050372.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5









P1050249.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8









P1050228.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









2012-05-10 16.50.11.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mamadonna

Aw she's gorgeous!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, look at all of the lovely news in here!!
Huge congrats to Stina & Mamadonna- how exciting! Love that you're going to be bump buddies too :)

Nat- Ciara is just beautiful. It's totally possible she's smiling too. Alex was that age when he first smiled. He did it in front of the health visitor, and she told me it was definitely a smile. Sounds like motherhood is suiting you well :)

Hope you're doing ok DG. Still no Toots? :(

All is good here. Alex is a little whirlwind now lol. I actually damaged my knee last week, chasing him around the house! He crawls really fast now & is constantly looking for anything to pull himself up on to stand up. He can walk along the banisters on the landing whilst holding on- he's desperate to walk! He's developed such a lovely personality. People are always commenting on what a contented boy he is, because he's always smiling & waving at people! We just need him to be a better sleeper, but I guess you can't have everything lol. 

It's strange now a lot of us mummies are going back to work. There's a group of six of us who are good friends (we go to baby groups together, go out for coffee and every few weeks, a mummies only might out!) and one by one, we're all back at work. I'm back two days a week, 2 others are full time now, another is due back in about 6 weeks & another is having a job interview tomorrow. Only one of us is going to be a stay at home mum. It's strange that after spending so much time with each other & the babies, that we struggle to find a date where we can all meet up for coffee now :( They should make maternity leave longer lol ;)

I'll pop some photos up of Alex when I'm next on my laptop :)


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- I'm doing just fine. Nope, no bfps still here. :shrug: dh has SA appt on June 15 so moment of truth will be sometime after that whether the meds are doing the trick, if not we are looking at surgery as another option. Strangely I've had lots of good days than bad because basically it is a waiting game pretty much. While I wait, I throw myself into oh what you guys call life I suppose... Work is soon ending for summer break so will keep myself busy other ways this summer (classes and camps and gardening).

Hope y'alls are doing very well. Motherhood definitely is agreeing with you. I should find that video on YouTube to share with y'alls. I think it's perfect for several of you (the song is about parents with babies).


----------



## Nat0619

Happy 1 month birthday to my little girl :cake:


----------



## mamadonna

Happy one month x


----------



## Nat0619

Milestone news! - Ciara smiled at mummy for the first time at 5am this morning :cloud9:

We have been seeing what we thought may have been smiles for the past week or so. But when she woke at 5am this morning and I went to her in her basket, I noticed her nappy had leaked slightly and was jokingly saying "ooh, we've got a smelly bum" and she just beamed at me :cloud9: She then did it again straight after and OH saw the second one. We both said they were definite smiles, they were just different to any we'd seen before, I just know it was the real thing this time :happydance:

She's really come on in the past week or so, is so much more alert and looking around a lot more. She is also really trying to hold her head up, will hold her head away from my shoulder for a good while now to look around. So cute, she looks like a little owl the way her head wobbles a bit :cloud9:

We have had 3 more very good nights the past 3 - she has slept 6/7 hours in one go again :thumbup: We definitely can't complain at that at this age. I am definitely not expecting it all the time, she's not yet 5 weeks old.

How is everyone? Stina and Mama, have you had docs appointments now to confirm your new bumps? x


----------



## mamadonna

The doc has asked me to do another test as the first was faint,how annoying,anyway i have gone ahead and booked a scan for the 11th June


----------



## Nat0619

Presumably your AF is late though now Mama? Glad you've got scan booked x


----------



## windswept

Happy one month birthday smiley Ciara!

Nat, you sound like you are loving motherhood... Let me just tell you, there is so much to look forward to - the first smile is only just the start!

Kim, Alex sounds just like Archie... All the determination to walk, the fact that everyone comments on his nature and that he smiles and waves at everyone... Archie screams at them too! He likes to be noticed! This stage is so good - everything is an adventure with them around! Another familiarity is the poor sleeping, but we are slowly dealing with that... It's getting a bit better, thankfully!

Well, I have confirmed with doctor and got date through for first scan... 5 July. We haven't told a soul (except i secretly told my daddy, who is my very best friend). I had one day this week with real nausea and tiredness, but other than that I've been fine... Though some nasty diarrhoea today :( its early days so symptoms are still to come I guess! When I was poorly, I closed the curtains, put all Archie's toys out and put on his favourite film (the gruffalo), hoping he'd entertain himself... He jumped up on the couch and lay on top of me with his cheek against mine, then gave me a big smacker on the lips... His new thing! He is so affectionate!

We are loving this weather - going camping tonight for Archies first time!

As for maternity leave... I go back (sort of) on 6 June, but will be off from december again! And am only doing two days in between!

Part timer!

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Nat0619 said:


> Presumably your AF is late though now Mama? Glad you've got scan booked x

Yeah I'm late,not worried about the doctors tests as i know they Brent very sensitive,and the Digi's are goin up nicely


----------



## inkdchick

WOW CONGRATULATIONS MAMADONNA see what happens when i disappear for a long while wow so pleased for you honey xxxx H & H 9 months to you both xxx.

Hi girls sorry i have been away im now working and dont seem to have the time to come on here unless like this morning im up extra early lol. im having a few problems this month with my cycle , my last period was the 19th very light red blood light flo for 3 days and since then ive had brown cm, extremely tired nauseasus no appetite, swollen belly and am really worried that this isnt normal as it isnt for me and am wondering if i should do a test and see if this could be pregnancy and nothing else to worry about before i go and checked out with people that are supposed to be there to help but dont give a damn about women my age 45!, so frightened that as soon as they see im 45 with brown cm that they are just gonna say oh its the menopause !!!, but i have nothing else going on that would point to that so thats why i havent gone yet and pregnancy would be so much more appreciated by us both as this is my last few months of even thinking about trying. Has anyone heard of this before or known someone thats had this and gone on to find out they were pregnant.

hope you all ok be back on tomorrow night have a good day xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nat0619 said:


> A few more piccies of our little girl :cloud9:

Awww she is gorgeous Nat you must both be so proud xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Nat0619 said:


> Mama, huge congratulations!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin: Wow, 2 new pregnancies in quick succession :thumbup: Things come in 3's so will there be another soon?? :shrug:
> 
> Our little girl is 4 weeks old already :wacko: I can already see her growing and developing, it's lovely :cloud9: She is getting more alert by the day and I swear she is smiling. People keep telling me it's wind but it has happened more the past few days and one she did earlier today was such a huge, gummy grin that included her eyes. If wind looks so like a huge grin, how the hell can you tell the real thing?? :shrug:
> 
> My brother's wedding went really well on Saturday. Ciara was really good and was the star of the show when we bought her down to meet everyone :cloud9:
> 
> x

Lol im hopin that third could be me as im having some problems well problems they would all be good if i hadnt got this brown cm read my previous thread that will explain a bit more i might get a test today and just see whats happening all i will say is im sick of the nausea appearing all day and extremely extremely tired which is making concentrating at work really hard lol oh and i have no appetite whatsoever ! go figure let me know what you think and CONGRATS Stina xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ink,lovely to hear from you,i would definitely do a test.good luck!


----------



## deafgal01

Do a test, Ink, Sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me. I'm out already- AF showed while I was attending a wedding Saturday. :shrug:


----------



## inkdchick

i will be doing one in the morning i have still got that sick in my throat feeling and so tired and very mild cramping on and off still with the brown cm too but i just dont know what to think its been too long ttc and all whats gone on before has been nothing like this no where near the doc thinks its either a twin pregnancy or menopause how far apart is that for a guess but she said its likely to be the menopause because im 45 the bitch sorry but i hate her and she was the only one there this morning gggrrrr !!!xx
i will let you all know bright and early in the morning lol


----------



## inkdchick

deafgal01 said:


> Do a test, Ink, Sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me. I'm out already- AF showed while I was attending a wedding Saturday. :shrug:

i already had a three day bleed started last saturday and now brown cm ever since witht he feeling like i have a period coming on and off all the time with mild cramping and i mean mild never had anything like it - weird xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

How is everyone? Ink, great to hear from you, did you test?

How are the bumps going Mama and Stina?

x


----------



## deafgal01

Just fine- waiting and passing the time here. :haha: I keep myself busy with working out, going to school, and enjoying my summer. Got a dr appt for July to do the annual check up but nothing else. DH has his SA scheduled June 15th so bit nervous about what that'll tell us.


----------



## mamadonna

So far so good here,little bump starting,and I'm huge by tea time lol,1st scan next Monday,so nervous!


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies... No bump, just a wee bit bloat now and then. No symptoms either... Sometimes I have to remind myself I am pregnant. Ages til my scan and I won't even try to use Doppler until at least 10 weeks. I hope everything is okay in there - hate not knowing! Had my booking in appointment with midwife and had all the bloods taken, etc, don't need to see her again until August.

Archie took his first proper steps yesterday... I'm so proud of him!

Due to go back to work on Wednesday, but childminder has been signed off work... Taking it as a sign that I should be staying at home anyway!

Hope everyone is well. Cx


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies... No bump, just a wee bit bloat now and then. No symptoms either... Sometimes I have to remind myself I am pregnant. Ages til my scan and I won't even try to use Doppler until at least 10 weeks. I hope everything is okay in there - hate not knowing! Had my booking in appointment with midwife and had all the bloods taken, etc, don't need to see her again until August.

Archie took his first proper steps yesterday... I'm so proud of him!

Due to go back to work on Wednesday, but childminder has been signed off work... Taking it as a sign that I should be staying at home anyway!

Hope everyone is well. Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

How is everyone?

Bless little Archie, his first steps eh. That must be an amazing moment :cloud9:

How are the bumps coming along now Stina and Mama? 

We are doing fine. Ciara is growing well and smiling lots now. Had a bit of a rough night with her last night though. She did 5 hours 10-3, which was good, but then once she had woken at 3 she just never settled properly and was up and down until she then went down for about an hour and a half at about 7.30am. So I went back to bed then too. She's usually very good at night and goes straight back down to sleep after any feed no problem. Not sure whether she had some trapped wind or something as think I heard a few bottom burps :haha: Hoping it doesn't happen again tonight.

She has her first jabs next Tuesday (on my birthday too!) Not looking forward to those :nope: Hope she'll be ok.

x


----------



## Nat0619

Ooh, just thought - Stina, is it Archie's birthday today?? If so, happy birthday Archie :cake:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah wow happy birthday archie!

I went for my scan on Monday,baby isn't ectopic,but they could only see a yolk sac,so have to go back in a week,just hope its too early.oh and i am huge!

Ciara is coming along lovely Nat,i love it when they are full of smiles,i hope last night was just a one off for you and you have a better night tonite!


----------



## inkdchick

mama i really hope you get on ok in a week's time im sure they will see it then good luck honey xx


----------



## mamadonna

Omg are you pg?


----------



## inkdchick

YEP just found out and have told you guys first , and its due on hubby"s birthday his first child too so keeping my fingers tightly crossed i can tell you. the typical thing is i gave up taking everything i was on 4 months ago even the folic acid i had been taking for nearly ten years, hubby started drinking bottled water after we read a medical report on filtered tap water and found out that the suppliments they put in our water supply kills sperm and fllters cannot get rid of them and look what happens. I am getting a lot of cramping although ive been told its perfectly normal , and ive had a few dizzy spells while sitting down watching tv tonight and id eaten so dont know what that is and im very wet down there and have to wear a towel every day and the test was faint but it was there and am trying not to get excited but how can you not right xx


----------



## inkdchick

looks like ive shocked a few people already let alone myself lol


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance:whoop whoop,i am absolutely over the moon for you,I'm grinning like i don't know what lol!:happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

me too and thank you so much i must admit i did have a cry and these cramping things are driving me nuts are you getting them too some are at the top of my legs one then the other, others are lower parts of my tummy one side then the other its crazy x


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: everyone!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi dg

yeah ink i got cramps,still getting them,it'll just be ur baby making room in there!


----------



## Nat0619

OMG Ink! Fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so pleased for you :hugs: So what date is your due date then? I said there would be a third pregnancy :thumbup:

Regarding the cramps, I recall getting those very early on when pregnant with Ciara. I think it is as Mama says, it's baby bedding in. Will you be having an early scan? 

Mama, hope next week's scan gives good news for you x


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks Nat


----------



## inkdchick

Nat thank you so much i still cant believe it im due on the 15th feb my hubby to be's birthday x


----------



## mamadonna

Its so exciting ink,I'm truly thrilled for you!


----------



## inkdchick

thank you Mama and everyone for your well wishes makes me feel so loved it still hasnt sunk in yet and am still very cautious but hopefully that will pass in time, im so pleased for you too Mama after all you have been through and now finally we are both on the bump wagon still hard to believe lol xxx


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> Its so exciting ink,I'm truly thrilled for you!

thank you and good luck with your scan xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,Thursday can't come quick enough


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies

I've got bad news... I now have an angel baby. They reckon I was 10 weeks dead on, and lost my baby. 

It was Archie's big birthday weekend (all my family up, big beach party, being hostess to lots of loved ones, camping, etc) and the bleeding started on Saturday evening when everyone was having a ball... Then got heavier and heavier. My poor family should've had the big announcement over Sunday dinner, but got a pitiful cry on Sunday morning. What a disaster.

Scan this morning showed no baby, but a bundle of tissue. I've to wait until Monday to see if I need a D&C or if it has passed itself.

Archie makes everything better - he's such a wee star. But I don't think I have to tell you guys how harsh it is... Physically as well as mentally.

I'm coping really well, thanks to having my brother and my daddy here (my best pals) and their ladies... And thanks to Archie's smile. Mr W is not coping very well - when we think about it we've had a pretty awful year between his mum's breast cancer, Archie's op and now this. Mr W thinks it's our fault :(

I haven't even read the latest posts, but hope all is well with everyone else.

Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Wind- no :cry: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah no i truly am very sorry,its heartbreaking,i really don't know what to say :(


----------



## donna79

Stina so sorry sweetie , here if you need a shoulder :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Stina, I am so sorry. I remember how horrid it is all too well. Sending you huge hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

im so sorry to hear your news stina and wish you well, i had a neg test this morning as my cramping last night got a lot stronger, nipps not so sore anymore and boobs now starting to hurt like they would if period was about to show and cervix has dropped a bit more than the other day so will have to wait and see if i have another angel to follow the others will let you all know, im going awol for a while til i know whats happening. Wish you well Stina hugs from us all xx


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, how is everyone?

Stina, how are things now? Mama, how did scan go? Ink, hoping that the neg test is wrong and the cramping meant nothing?

DG, how are you doing?

x


----------



## mamadonna

My scan last Thursday still wasn't clear enough so they are scanning me again on Thursday


----------



## deafgal01

Uh, I'm fine- just staying busy. DH has a biopsy scheduled July 5th to see if it's a blockage issue or if it's lack of sperms. He's already said he'd want surgery to fix the blockage if it's that and if it's the lack of sperms, we're going to seek donor sperm route for me to get pregnant. Trying not to think too much about what ifs right now.

Sending :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to both wind and ink... It's sucky to hear you both got pregnant and now lost (or maybe) your baby angels. Never fun. My sister recommends a book- she read it after she lost her angel Xavier (she carried him for 15 weeks and he was gone at 13 weeks). Grieving the Child I Never Knew by Kathe Wunnenberg is the name of the book and the author. I don't know if you'll want to read it but just passing word along since that's the book that helped my sister a lot. :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls just thought id let you all know i went for a scan this afternoon as i started spotting this mornin unfortunately baby didn't have a heart beat i am beyond devastated but holding it together for my kids,now i need to decide what comes next whether i want to let nature take its course or use medical management,really can't understand why this keeps happening to me


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: oh mama... :hugs: That's a hard decision. How long would they leave it alone for if you decide the nature route?


----------



## mamadonna

The nurse is gonna phone me tomorrow but i guess they would probably leave me till over the wknd if i wanted


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: what would be best for you? I know with my sister, she was better off having a d&c (or is it c&d). :hugs: I'll be praying for you mama. :hugs:


----------



## donna79

sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Mama, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Are they going to do any testing as it has happened more than once for you now?

With my loss last year they were happy to leave me 2 weeks for nature to take it's course but I gave it a week before going the medical management route.

Sending you lots of :hugs: hun, here if you have any questions about medical management x


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks everyone,looks like nature is doing its own thing,I'm in quite a lot of pain

yeah Nat they have offered me tests,i need to get some answers


----------



## Nat0619

So sorry you're in pain Mama, hope it settles down quickly for you and you get some answers from the tests :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Praying and sending lots of comforting thoughts in your direction Mama. It's good they'll do tests now to see why it's happening.


----------



## inkdchick

sorry ladies but i had a 5 week miscarriage thats why i havent been on and so sorry to hear about your loss too mamadonna i WILL not be tryng anymore i have had it im working and enjoying it and we have so much stress at the moment as our landlady has the house we rent up for sale and didnt tell us so we have 8 weeks to find somewhere she had the cheek to say we could buy it but its 280,000 and we would need a deposit of 28,000 i mean where the hell do we get 28,000 from and i wouldnt want to buy it after what shes done tbh just cant cope with anything else, send all my best wishes out to windswept and mamadonna xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Oh ink- that's just awful of the landlady to do that to you. :grr: Hope you find a place soon!


----------



## mamadonna

inkdchick said:


> sorry ladies but i had a 5 week miscarriage thats why i havent been on and so sorry to hear about your loss too mamadonna i WILL not be tryng anymore i have had it im working and enjoying it and we have so much stress at the moment as our landlady has the house we rent up for sale and didnt tell us so we have 8 weeks to find somewhere she had the cheek to say we could buy it but its 280,000 and we would need a deposit of 28,000 i mean where the hell do we get 28,000 from and i wouldnt want to buy it after what shes done tbh just cant cope with anything else, send all my best wishes out to windswept and mamadonna xxx

I'm so sorry ink,and to have to dear with ur stupid landlady too,this is what i fear about private renting,we rent ours and i always worry that'll happen to us :hug:


----------



## Nat0619

Ink, so sorry to hear of the mc and the issue with your landlady :hugs: I can't believe there have been 3 MCs on here :nope:

Mama, how are you now?

Hoping Stina is ok too :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

I'm so so,tryin to just get on with things,physically I'm fine tho thank you


----------



## donna79

Hi ladies just thought I'd do a quick update , Nothing much happening here.
Ink , Mama my heart goes out to you both :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks donna


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone? Mama, Ink and Stina, hope you are all ok.

Donna, hi :hi:

All ok here. Enjoying watching our little girl grow and develop by the day :flower: She will be 12 weeks on Monday, it has gone so fast. I will post a few up to date piccies soon, just need to download some from my camera. She's smiling away a lot now, gurgling and cooing and really trying to grasp things now. She's always looking around. We are very lucky in how she is sleeping at night, she is doing 7 or 8 hour stretches the majority of the time and has even done a few nights of 10 or 11 hours! Sleeping in the day is more difficult as she tends to only want to sleep on someone, just wakes up as soon as you put her down in her basket. She will sleep in the car seat though if we go somewhere x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- :cloud9: I'm glad to hear your baby girl is doing good. :thumbup: Cannot wait to see pictures of her!

I'm fine, just waiting for the biopsy results so while I'm waiting, I'm keeping myself busy with stuff.


----------



## SilverWillow

I just had to post to say hi! :hi: I can't believe this thread is still going! I remember it from my last time TTC, I posted in here a few times but mostly just stalked :blush: and now I'm back again for number 2 :)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Silverwillow :hi:

Yes this thread is still going, although it's a lot quieter than it used to be. Most of the original members are still popping in to it and there have been many ups and downs in it over the nearly 2 years(!) it has been going. Unfortunately the lady who started the thread (Toots) hasn't been on in a long time, the rest of us really miss her and hope she is OK :cry:

It is lovely to hear that ladies stalk this thread still :thumbup: Lovely to see that you have a little girl now, same here :thumbup: Our LO is nearly 3 months now. No plans to TTC number 2 for us yet but maybe some time in the future :flower:

Feel free to join us on the 'It Fell Out' crew - we'd be happy to support you in your quest for baby number 2 :thumbup:

x


----------



## SilverWillow

Thanks Nat, your LO is so cute, belated congratulations :)
I hope Toots is ok, I remember chatting to her about cats, we had our feline babies in common.
I had a read through some old posts and it is so lovely to see all the old TTCers from last time round that now have their much wanted babies! Also I can see there have been some losses and other sad things happen, :hugs: to all those ladies.

This is our first month trying for number 2, we had planned to wait until her first birthday but got impatient! :blush:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi everyone.

Sorry I haven't been on in so long :blush: I kept meaning to do it but honestly, I just don't know where time goes nowadays. It's scary!

I'm sorry to see such sad news on here with the angel babies :cry: I feel awful that I haven't been around much and given my support. If anyone needs a chat, please feel free to get in touch and I will get my act together and reply, I promise!!

Hi SilverWillow, I remember you! How are you doing? Our babies are pretty close in age- Alex is only 3 weeks older! I hope number 2 arrives for you soon. We've haven't got any plans for another at the moment. Alex keeps us busy enough as is it!

Speaking of my little boy, we are now in the middle of planning his first birthday. I just can't believe where this past year has gone! We're not doing anything big- just a little Mickey Mouse themed tea party/playtime with his baby friends the Sunday before his birthday and on the actual day of his birthday, a trip to Chester Zoo with just family. Hoping the weather holds! We've just finished decorating his playroom. Our house is basically neutral, so I went a bit crazy with colour in this room! Each wall is a different colour (yellow, blue, red and green) and we went to Ikea yesterday to buy a big rug and bright cushions. He's going to love it in there :happydance:

Alex is turning into a proper little boy now- don't know where my baby has gone! He is such a little character. Cheeky, but so loveable and affectionate. He's very sociable too- he loves everyone, and they all love him! This week, his just started being able to stand by himself for a few seconds without holding onto anything, so we hope that he might be taking his fist steps by his birthday or just after. FINALLY, he has dropped his bottle in the night and we are getting sleep throughs every night! :happydance: I'd almost forgotten what it was like to get a full night's sleep, and was starting to go a bit crazy! He goes to bed at 7.30pm now, and wakes up at 6am which isn't ideal, but I'm not moaning! He's doing and saying new things every day.....he's an absolute joy :cloud9:

My typical week has a nice balance now. Monday is NCT coffee group (although it's only up to a year, so goodness knows what I'll do without it!), Tuesday I work, Wednesday I meet up with a group of mums and we take it in turns to have lunch at each other's houses, Thursday I work, Friday we go to Jo Jingles (which is brilliant Nat- I totally recommend it), and obviously we have family time on the weekend. I love it- it seems to suit everyone well.On the days I work, Alex goes to his granny and grandad who absolutely adore him. He loves them to bits too. It's lovely to see them build such a good relationship. From September, I'll be taking Alex to Toddler Sense before work first thing on a Thursday morning (toddler, not baby- sob!), so we're looking forward to that!

Right, think it's time to post some pics......


----------



## Waitin4astork

I can only seem to post this one for some reason :wacko: Keeps saying the other files are too loarge, even though they were all taken from the same phone!
 



Attached Files:







062.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, I can post this one too, although it won't let me rotate!
 



Attached Files:







105.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## windswept

Kim, he's beautiful! And except for the fact he sleeps through the night he sounds just like my Archie! Archie is a proper toddler now, nothings stops him now - and I am kept busy with him!

The physical side of the miscarriage is over, but it has left me totally drained, exhausted and has really taken the wind out of my sails. Slowly building up enthusiasm again, only to be hit by another potential drama. It's been a tough year, but as I've said, my wee man keeps that smile on my face. His latest trick is to kiss us - pouts his lips and moves in, then wraps his arms around your neck. I love him!

I'm so sorry to hear of the other losses, Mama what a shame - I can't imagine what it's like to have more than one. Did you go for a D&C? I wish I had, it makes it happen so much quicker - I bled for 4 weeks. And, the contractions were excrutiating, I was taken into hospital with them.

We're going to have a wee break from it all just now and 'get stuck in' again in Novemberish... I hope. Following everyone else's progress...

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks windswept,its also left me mentally drained,i am desperate for another but far to scared to try again but we'll see

no i didn't have a d&c but the bleeding and the pain was awful,but i still ended up in hospital,baby was hanging on tho so a registrar had to go in and pull baby out it really as horrendous not something i wanna go through again

so sorry that you also had to go through it,and I'll keep everything crossed you get ur healthy little bean soon


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry not posted for a while.

Stina and Mama, so sorry to hear what you've been through. It's horrid that anyone has to go through that. I hope you both get your babies very soon :hugs:

Kim, can't believe Alex is nearly 1! Frightening how quick time goes.

Ciara is 13 weeks old already and developing by the day :cloud9: Plenty of smiles and gurgling now and really starting to reach out and try to grab things. Also seems to love being held upright on her feet now and doing walking movements. 

I've attached a few recent pics :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1060419.JPG
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 20









P1060123.JPG
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 20









P1060264.JPG
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 21









P1060163.JPG
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20









P1060398.JPG
File size: 19 KB
Views: 20


----------



## deafgal01

All the baby pics are so cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you Nat,you have an absolute stunner there,she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## windswept

We're trying again! Giving it a go for September, then giving it a miss oct to jan... Mr Windswept is so busy July to November that we need to time it right! If we have a choice!

Hope everyone is well...? Cx

I need to change my signature!


----------



## windswept

We're trying again! Giving it a go for September, then giving it a miss oct to jan... Mr Windswept is so busy July to November that we need to time it right! If we have a choice!

Hope everyone is well...? Cx

I need to change my signature!


----------



## mamadonna

So pleased for you hun,we are kinda just seeing how things go.

We still have our genetic testing results to get on the 5th of Sept so it all depends on what the results bring i guess


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck mama and Yay windswept!

I'm kinda stuck in limbo right now. We've decided to opt for donor sperm so right now waiting for an appt. We'll be making one on Monday- not sure for when. Then I have no idea when after that point, cuz I think the first appt will be an information meeting where we discuss the options and fees involved as well as any tests the clinic might require of us that we haven't done already.


----------



## mamadonna

I hope things move fast for you!


----------



## donna79

Hello all , how is everyone doing ?


----------



## deafgal01

Just fine... Got my appt lined up but nervous about what the fees will look like and how we're supposed to go from here in our journey but I know I got you all in my corner rooting for me to get that bfp. :hugs:

How have you been donna? How's everyone else? It's been quiet in here.


----------



## windswept

DG - that's all very exciting! We're all rooting for you. Well, I am confused... My womanly week is 5 days late now. I've had odd cramping at odd times during the month and am feeling really, really exhausted. No part of me thinks I could be pregnant - sex was the last thing on my mind last month, so I guess my cycle is still upset with everything it's been through. Hope it fixes itself soon so we can get on with things!

Mama - any news on your results? 

Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Wind- I've heard that having a baby tends to throw your normal cycle out of whack. :shrug: Could be that. The tiredness- could it be your iron being low?


----------



## mamadonna

Hi sorry i didn't get on sooner,my baby was a little boy ,unfortunately he had extra chromosome number 13,basically the face and brain doesn't form properly and pregnancy will always end in mc because of the severe abnormalities ,me and hubby have both had blood taken today to check for any abnormalities in our chromosomes but now we have to wait up to 6 wks to get the results,but my consultant was pretty sure we have nothing to worry about and she doesn't see any reason why we shouldn't go on to have a perfectly healthy pregnancy and baby,so looks like we were just unlucky last time and hopefully b4 xmas we will have a lovely bfp!

Windswept my cycle went wonky this month almost 3 wks late,my consultant took blood for to do a pg test but by the time i got home af was here,fingers crossed urs turns out to be a lovely bfp!


----------



## deafgal01

mama- that's what happened to my sister. She had 2 beautiful healthy kids, then the third baby she carried had that extra chromosome and that one miscarried. Hopefully the next time you get a bfp will be a healthy beanie.

Wind- hope it is a bfp for you!


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks dg,did ur sister go on to have anymore?i really want to but scared it will happen again :(


----------



## deafgal01

No as it was hard enough for her to cope with losing that angel Xavier and then she had marriage troubles so had to focus on that instead along with raising her two young kids. :hugs: I don't know if she'll still plan on having another one in the near future when they do finally move out of the in-laws. They had to move in with the in-laws shortly after that. :shrug:

But I have faith that you will have a healthy one this next time. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Aw thank you,and i wish you and ur sister all the best of luck for the future


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry I've been absent for a while. Little Miss been keeping me busy and laptop was out of use for a while (due to Little Miss being sick on it :haha:) so was doing any internet over phone which was a pain.

How is everyone?

Windswept and Mama, hope you are both feeling a bit better, physically anyway. Mama, so sorry to hear about your little boy angel. I am sure it was likely a one-off occurrence and that next time all will be fine :thumbup: I'll never know what caused the loss of our angel last year but we then went on to have Ciara so I reckon was probably some abnormality there that prevented the pregnancy continuing. Stina, glad to hear you are trying again, that's fab :happydance: Hoping a :bfp: is just around the corner for you :thumbup:

DG, hope things progress quickly for you with the donor sperm. You really deserve some luck now :hugs:

Donna, how are you?

I will sort out some more pics of our little girl soon and put them on here. She's growing so fast. Is nearly sitting up now and chattering away :cloud9: x


----------



## deafgal01

Nat- can't wait to see new pics of your baby girl. :wohoo: I bet she's really grown!


----------



## mamadonna

Lovely to here from you Nat,yeah I'm hoping last time was just a one off and next time we'll have a healthy little bean,i just wish the results where in from me and hubby,I've done so much waiting around for the last few yrs.

It is scary how quick they grow up my eldest was 20 yesturday!time does fly by!
Looking forward to more pics of ciara


----------



## donna79

Morning Nat :hi:
Not bad here..just returned to work after a few months off sick..quite busy now but better than twidling my thumbs..Ciara is a little heart breaker for sure looking forward to more pics.
How's you ?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi everyone :)

Oops, I didn't realise how long it had been since I was last in here. I just don't know where the time has gone!

Hope everyone is ok. Stina, how are you feeling now? Mama, I'm sorry for the loss of your little boy. I hope you get some answers soon. How's everyone else?

All is good here. Alex has been walking properly for almost a month now, so he's quite the little whirlwind. He dismantled half of the Clinique make up counter in Boots yesterday! He's really coming on now. He says quite a few words- apart from the usual (mama, dada etc), he says nana (banana), door, baabaa, duck, dog, bump, bye bye, hiya, shoe....and he's constantly surprising us with new things each day :) I love it.
He did land me up in A&E on Wednesday though lol. He launched at me to give me a hug and pushed me over, and I fell backwards and hit my head on a chair & got knocked out! I came around to Alex stood over me saying 'mama', and poking my eyes lol. They don't warn you about getting concussion when you have a baby lol.

We had a lovely day on his 1st birthday. We went to Chester Zoo, and Alex loved seeing the animals. Luckily, we had good weather too. A couple of days before, we had a birthday party for him with his friends, and it went really well. We had a Mickey Mouse theme so banners, tablecloth, plates, balloons- even his cake was Mickey :)

I'll try & get on here on my laptop soon and post some pics x


----------



## Waitin4astork

I can post one from my phone to start with anyway....!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

Awwww Alex is a darling!!!


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls, first of all mamma im so sorry to hear what u r going thru and send u lots of hugs, Nat will come back soon to see the piocs of yor little girl, waitin Alex is gorgeous and grown so quick, i think ive been away longer than i thought.
Sorry i havent been here to support you girls i have been through a bit of shit since i was lst on i had both knees operated on in march this year the right knee is perfect but they have cocked up my left one and have been in so much pain. i had a part-time job but that was temporary for 6 months and so that ended 3 weeks ago so i thought well i cant work and stand on my feet for long so i think its about time i went professional so i have set up my own business am called Original Tattoo Designs .co.uk and am in the process of building a website which is soooo hard, and am still awaiting my busines cards but all in all im excited and worried all at the same time.
We are no longer trying for a baby as such its now a case of if it ever happens then it does so but am pleased and not worried about it anymore and need to look forward as im 46 this christmas and well i cant keep trying forever but i wish all you lovely ladies the very best in trying and secceeding i might add and i will pop on again but if anyone wants to keep in contact then pm me and i will give you my contacts details 
love to you all xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah ink its lovely to hear from you,sorry they have only managed today one knee,i hope its not giving you to much trouble

well done on ur web site that's great!I'll have to have a look sometime


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hun hope you are ok and i'll let you know when its finished for veiwing xx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah I'm fine just sick of waiting around,seems all i have done for the last 3 yrs

I'm tryin not to think about the lost pregnancy too much i had to stop thinking about how many wks i would have been etc,need to look to the future.although I'll never forgot my little angels.


----------



## inkdchick

honey you never do forget my first loss was at 22 and half weeks and he would have been 24 this year !!, but you do learn to cope but you never forget it makes you stronger in the long run and you will be ok just dont think too much about it and try and stay relaxed and things will work out for you...
im struggling with trying to give up smoking at the moment my other half is so distant from me and it has ruined our relationship , the reason i started again is coz of the pain in my left knee and hips somedays its unbearable and because its bone pain there is nothing i can take only nurofen which i am taking around 12 of those a day but it doesnt touch it although so far no headaches lol am seeing the specialist again on the 2nd october so hopefully he will tell me they are going to operate again and do it properly this time and then with any luck no more hip pain...
I will keep coming back on just to see how you are doing honey ok speak to you soon if not pm me and i will give you my email and contact details xx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah 22 wks that must have been so hard i was 16 wks and that was bad enough!that baby would have been 14 now.anniversaries are always hard :(

I started smoking again after my loss this yr wish i hadn't but i will stop again

I'll pm you it'll be nice to keep in touch x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How are we all?

Ink, great to hear from you. So sorry about the pain you are in with your knees though :nope: I do hope they can get that sorted for you very soon. I'll PM you too as will be nice to stay in touch. Us girls have been chatting for a long time now :hugs:

I still wonder what happened with Toots and hope she's ok :cry:

Mama, when will you get the results you are waiting on?

DG, how are things with you?

Donna, good to hear from you too, hope you're feeling better.

Kim, can't believe how much Alex is growing up, he's so cute :thumbup: I'll prepare myself for the injuries to come as Ciara gets older :haha: I'm already regularly getting hit in the face and my hair pulled :haha:

I've still got to load photos off my camera! Promise to do this very soon and upload some recent pics of our little girl. She was 5 months old yesterday :cloud9:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi Nat my word where have the last 5 months gone ?

It could be anytime in the next 3-4 wks,i wish they'd hurry up lol


----------



## deafgal01

Hmm, same. We've made progress yet we're kinda stuck so still not pregnant, and thrown myself into a crazy busy schedule. However, we do now have a plan of action- using fertility specialist to help me get pregnant next year but in order to afford the iui treatments, we've decided to save up for it rather than look for loans or whatever. Just started a baby fund at a separate bank from where I get my money so I'd be less tempted to touch it once I move funds into it monthly. I still need to go in and get my blood screened/tested prior to selecting donors for the iui.


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> Ah 22 wks that must have been so hard i was 16 wks and that was bad enough!that baby would have been 14 now.anniversaries are always hard :(
> 
> I started smoking again after my loss this yr wish i hadn't but i will stop again
> 
> I'll pm you it'll be nice to keep in touch x

Honey i gave up yesterday and am using 1.5mg Niquitine mini's mint ones to help me and we can use them when trying to conceive and breastfeeding as long as you breastfeed for a while before to take a mini lozenge and then baby doesnt get any of the tiny amount of nicotine that we get from the sweet itself and it works i was smoking 10-14 a day and yesterday i had one first thing and thought na no more ive had enough went to tesco and bought a triple pack of mint mini niqitine lozenges and i had one about 12.30pm and then another one at about 8.30pm last night and i felt brilliant and i had one this morning at 8.30 but it really does take awayt he cravings.

i am however 9 days past ov and have had cramping pains on a off for the last 3 days now really low down and yeah we did it three morning on the trot right over ov days with the BIG OV day being the middle one my other half just will not give up trying love him :haha::haha::haha:, but al least if anything do happen then i wont have that guilty feeling so its got to be good xx give it a go hun you can do it we will do it together xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Oo i will definitely give them a try thank you,i know i can do it i have no problem when pg,so will definitely be good if we can try together,i am 6dpo are they safe if by some miracle i am pg?


----------



## inkdchick

well it says on the leaflet that comes with them to use them as early as you can in your pregnancy so that when you are further on and you wont be needing them by that time and then u and baby will be extremely safe, ive been using them for two days now and i am 10 dpo so and all i can say is that i am at the moment craving carbohydrates something chronic lol so gonna have egg and bacon on toast for dinner tonight i think that ticks some of my needy boxes lol not after chocolate so far so we"ll see and good luck xx


----------



## mamadonna

First few days are always the hardest,i know as soon as i get a bfp I'll stop but it would be great to stop b4!good luck to you too hun x


----------



## inkdchick

well im now 12 days past ov my periods before taking the vit B12 methyl would have been on cd 24 but today is cd25 ad still no sign of it and as of this cycle i ov'd on cd13 YAY all months previously were cd8 or cd9 so this is brilliant back to what it was when i was in my 20's i still take B9 folic acid too but these are the only things i am now taking so watch this space.

I said before that i wasnt going to try any more but the truth is girls with all the docs and specialists over the past 14 months constantly telling you that its not gonna happen AT OUR AGE, your eggs will be no good AT YOUR AGE, the chances of natural conception is very minimal AT YOUR AGE , you really do start to believe it they even told me that i was beginning to menopause because my cycles were shorter and after nearly a year of believeing them i began to get angry at being told what i can do and what i cant (typical for me im not the normal looking 45 year old you have ever seen so this isnt a suprise to people here that know me), and i started to search for a possible natural alternative to my problem and low and behold i found it.....

I had been taking Vit B9 - folic acid for years so knew i was ok in that Vit department but was so pleased to see that* Vit B12 Methyl *could help me and have been taking it for nearly 3 months now and my cycle this months has improved to what it should be and was when i was 20 years younger it is now 27 to 28 days long with an ovulation at cycle day 13 so i am over the moon and am currently 2 days away from my expected period date although we caught the good strongest three days over ov in the mornings too you never can tell until after the af date has past so like i said watch this space!, coz if i am then i can only contribute it happening down to taking the B12 methyl 1000mcg vitamin once a day!


----------



## mamadonna

Oo exciting stuff I'll be keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Good luck Ink! I'm hoping for some great news from you!


----------



## inkdchick

thanks girls xxx
how are you deafgal hows things for you


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- well it's going good. I'm going to be stuck in "not pregnant" land for maybe another year, but hopefully not long after that I'll definitely be knocked up. Right now, I'm in progress of saving up money for the fertility treatments and getting the required blood screening for diseases before we do the fertility treatment. Looking forward to that.


----------



## mamadonna

Evening ladies!

Ink when will you test?


----------



## inkdchick

i might do one in the morning but these bloody tests never work for me so am not hoping to see anything and then if its neg will do one again on monday morn as hubby will be here and it will be before he starts back to work on tues as he is on three days of earlies so hopefully fingers crossed it all works this time


----------



## inkdchick

deafgal01 said:


> Ink- well it's going good. I'm going to be stuck in "not pregnant" land for maybe another year, but hopefully not long after that I'll definitely be knocked up. Right now, I'm in progress of saving up money for the fertility treatments and getting the required blood screening for diseases before we do the fertility treatment. Looking forward to that.

well hun you can only look forward and at least you are getting help , and it gives you something to look forward to , i think you will be pregnant next year and give birth hopefully after sept before the end of the year so your littlw one will be one of the oldest in the year..
No one will touch me and hubby and give us help as we are, me 45 ( 46 this christmas) and hubby 48 (49 next feb).


----------



## mamadonna

Ee I'm excited for you,how you feeling?any symptoms?


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- that makes me sad that they're not so supportive of you and your hubby (on account of age). :grr: :hugs: But I'm still sending you positive happy vibes in the hopes that vitamins is all you needed to do the trick. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> Ee I'm excited for you,how you feeling?any symptoms?

well im sick of peeing so much and barely made it back home from the shop in time and nearly peed myself, my boobs are a bit achy but not too bad, im badly swollen in the belly tho and cant wear my normal jeans and have been wearing dungarees around the house and putting my hubby's sweatshirt over the top when i go out to cover up as i feel so stupid being so fat up front, im constipated which happened the night before last and doesnt matter what i have to help it , it makes no difference, and i cant reach my cervix which i noticed today which im not sure what to make off but i made me go and buy tests today for some reason but will let you know as soon as i do so keep ya fingers crossed xx


----------



## inkdchick

deafgal01 said:


> Ink- that makes me sad that they're not so supportive of you and your hubby (on account of age). :grr: :hugs: But I'm still sending you positive happy vibes in the hopes that vitamins is all you needed to do the trick. :hugs:

:awww: hun it doesnt matter about their help now tbh, i hate them all and it was so stressful being prodded and poked about as you know so doing it by ourselves has been less stressful and we had given up completely for about 5 months although i was researching my problem and seeing what could help and 2 months ago found the Vit B12 methyl and i can take it all the way through pregnancy too must check that tho but yeah - we can only wait and see


----------



## inkdchick

there is a couple of food items that i seem to have to have at the moment and one of them is the giant hard foam seet bananas that tesco has in the pick and mix bit and the other is pears cut into pieces and i dip them into raspberry yoghurt yummy lol ive had 3 yoghurts today and 4 pears :lmao:
on that note im off to bed am shattered and fed up with having to keep getting the stairs to pee and my knee is killing me with the trips up them too catch you tomorrow girls night xx


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> Ee I'm excited for you,how you feeling?any symptoms?

when i get any news i will text you as i dont know if i will be on here tomorrow thinking about coz hubbys off work now til tues morn but will try my best , o and i have specialist on tues afternoon so will come on here on weds morn and let you all know how i got on thats another reason we need to know if i am coz if i am i cant have the op i need til after oh joy pain with pregnancy is not gonna be fun especially in my hips and knees where it is now is inly gonna get worse but it will be so worth it night hun x


----------



## mamadonna

Oo all sounding good!i had such a thing for pears in my last pregnancy anything that looked tasted or smelled like i just had to have,especially pear drops.I'll look forward to my text in the mornin,keeping everything crossed!x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ooh Ink, will keep an eye out for you testing :thumbup: Good luck hun :hugs:

I said I would post a few recent pics of Ciara so here they are (one with me in as well, at a family wedding a couple of weeks ago):
 



Attached Files:







P1080808.JPG
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 7









P1100284.JPG
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 7









P1100678.JPG
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 7









P1100321.JPG
File size: 67.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## donna79

Aww Nat what a little cutie xx


----------



## mamadonna

Omg Nat she is gorgeous!


----------



## inkdchick

i dont think i will be testing for at least another three days. last night i went for a pee and when i wiped there was bright red blood on the tissue and that was on two peices not very big but there and was gutted but when i got up this morning there was only light coloured brown discharge what do you think girls is this good and i have low back ache not so much cramping as what i had a few days ago i just feel heavy down there but not period heavy i just know how to explain it - i think i need help with this x


----------



## mamadonna

Hmm not sure,I've heard lots of girls having a small bleed at the beginning maybe just ib?


----------



## deafgal01

Ink I think u ought to test in few days.


----------



## inkdchick

im sorry i havent been on the light bleed turned into heavier bleeding with lots of bad pains and i lost two greyish little blobs in very dark black type lining lumps so i pressume another early loss, you wouldhave thought i was used to this by now by im not ! well thats me again for a while , the specialist about my knee has told me that they cannot operate on my hips to relieve the pain as i have arthritis on them and only painkillers will help so they are sending me to the pain clinic at the end of this month, as for my left knee it is still healing and could take another 6 to 9 months as it took nearly two hours to correct the problem i had in it they didnt think i would be walking as well as i am now in the time between March and now so its a bonus i suppose but was told the pain in the knee is ok and mos tof it is coming from the hip so roll on pain relief... am worried that pain relief will interfer with ttc though and if i mention it to the pain clinic they will just laugh at me coz of how old i am so i cant say anything so will have to google what they give me and way up if its worth taking it !.

thats my ramble and moan over hope you are all ok and will catch you all soon love ya all xx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw ink I'm so sorry,when i didn't here anything i was kinda thinking it wasn't gonna be good news,so i was just gonna wait till you were ready to tell us .ur definitely right though it never gets any easier no matter how many times we go through it.

Not sure what's goin on with me i have always had 28 day cycles af should have been here Wednesday but still nothing took a frer on Wednesday and not even a hint of a line so looks like my cycles have been disrupted somewhere,just hope she turns up soon i hate waiting!

I hope you manage to sort the pain out soon and i hope you'll still be able to ttc with the new meds,will you not take them if its gonna stop you ttc?


----------



## windswept

Ladies, ladies! Just checking in to see how everyone is. Sorry to hear of more woes, but happy to see little Ciara thriving! My boy is also thriving... Though we have a check up on Tuesday with the cardiologist and I'm a little more than scared. Since my miscarriage my cycles have been all over the place, last month was a 41 day cycle, and this month I've only just ovulated on day 22... But at least I know I did, and that we did the deed at the right time. I'm hopeful, but not desperate. As I said before, if it doesn't happen in my September (now October) cycle we have to wait until jan/feb...


----------



## mamadonna

Hi windswept lovely to hear from you,i hear you on the wonky cycles,mine have always been perfect 28 days but since my mc I've had a one that's lasted 6 wks and my last one was 32 days,I'm hoping this month they go back to 28 days!


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls, i had very short and weird length cycles for almost 5 years so i decided two months ago to have a look on the net to find a naturally as possible way to sort them out, lol even at 45!, and i found an organic webiste that recommended Holland and Barratt vits that ended up being B6, B9 which is folic acid and B12 of which i have taken now 1 of each for the last nearly 3 months and this is the first month i have sore bigger painful boobs at ovulation. Although i did get a bit suspicious and thought that maybe this was pregnancy because of how much they hurt so did a test to rule it out and it ruled it out nicely, so its definitely down to ov, which according to the net could mean a damn good healthy egg in there somewhere, fingers crossed. but the main thing this cocktail did was it put my cycle lengths to 27 or 28 days which i was so pleased about and i ov at either cd13 or cd14 so that couldnt have gotten any nearer to perfect if it tried, im not saying it would work for everyone but im sure it would work for most..
( my cycles were all over the place coz of all the emmc and its the case for a lot of women too apparantly)


----------



## mamadonna

Are they safe to take after o?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, good to hear from you :hugs: Hoping a :bfp: is just round the corner for you.

Ink, sorry it didn't work out for you again, sending you :hugs:

Mama, how are you? Are you still awaiting test results?

As for us, we are all fine. Started weaning with Ciara yesterday :happydance: She had about half a spoonful of 4 grain cereal and had about a spoon and a half today :thumbup: Didn't spit any out both days bless her, seems to quite like it so far :cloud9:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi Nat,i love weaning time,great fun!

Yeah still waiting on my results,should be no later than next wk hopefully!


----------



## inkdchick

good luck mama fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

thanks Nat xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks ink,well I've spoken to my consultants secretary and my results are in eek so now i have to wait till Dr mckenzie phones me back either this afternoon or tomorrow mornin,I'm very nervous all of a sudden


----------



## windswept

Mama - any news?

I am testing on Saturday... Fingers crossed! Am feeling a little more hormonal than usual and a wee bit queasy - but these are not necessarily pregnancy symptoms! Besides, last two times I had no symptoms at all, other than peeing more often (which I am also doing now).

If I am pregnant, obviously that's great! If not, I will be able to see a positive - that our holiday in 3 weeks won't need to be an entirely sober one! Can't go to Madeira without enjoying Madeiran wine!


----------



## mamadonna

Keeping my fingers crossed for you windswept!

Yes my results are in and all my tests are fine!lupus is a little on the high side but they Brent overly worried,i am so relieved!


----------



## windswept

That's great Mama!


----------



## mamadonna

Looks like I'm ovulating too!!


----------



## windswept

Time to get busy!


----------



## inkdchick

mama - congratulations on all your results coming back all great , so pleased for you...
windswept good luck on the testing hope its what you want either way, especially if you want to enjoy the maderian wine !,
Sorry i havent been on we have been away to Home in italy and only got back yesterday, feeling very nauseaus, peeing once to twice in the night feeling abit bloated with sore boobs that keep swelling and for the first time no headaches as i suffer with severe migraines and the nausea is way different for me too, hubby"s dirty socks yesterday made me gag for about 10 mins yesterday and was wretching too, told him to wash them hisself so i dont have to handle them to the washing machine lol, and before you ask i did a test this morning and it was extremely extremely faint so will test again on tues morning and see what comes of it am very tired too cant seem to keep awake early evening and tbh im not bothered about anything at the moment sort of a careless attitude too tired to worry about anything im a slob now its official LMAO !!!


----------



## mamadonna

Oo good luck ink!


----------



## inkdchick

thank you honey, so tired at the mo think its coz im up in the night peeing and have loads of gas which is making my tummy cramp and ache but apart from that om ok lol, just would like the nausea to disappear as i have only started to get the nausea yesterday so hoping its a stronger sign and this one actually sticks - now how good would that be after 16 losses now and this will be the last if its what happens i will be locking my crotch for ever after this cycle if it ends badly.....


----------



## mamadonna

I really hope this is the one hun,keeping everything crossed

i feel the same if i fall pg again and loose i won't be tryin again :( hubby is worried about tryin again after the last time,he certain won't allow it again


----------



## inkdchick

at least you have a hubby that is concerned about what happens to your body, mine has never had children and doesnt seem to understand not even after seeing me go through all these early losses that we have had already !, you are really lucky honey, im really worried that if this doesnt happen or something goes wrong that our relationship will go wrong cos ive put a stop to it and im 46 this christmas am i being unreasonable do you think x


----------



## mamadonna

I don't think ur being unreasonable at all,there is only so much a women's body can take.

I do feel lucky and i do love hubby to bits,its lovely to know how much he cares and I'm sure ur other half would understand if he knew what this was doing to you(((hugs)))


----------



## inkdchick

yeah he knows and i do love him loads but i think he is so desperate to have a child that the fact of what my body goes through doesnt enter his head and i feel sorry for that and sometimes all i get from him is well you are alright you have your kids - i mean come on thats not fair i too would have loved to have had more but my ex husband was having affairs after i gave birth to my youngest (now 18), so i didnt go anywhere near him after that and got divorced and moved on and was on my own for 4 years and then met this one and we have been trying for nearly 6 years and im just getting older all the time and he thinks that it doesnt matter but i dont want to be 70 when my child its teens and then i die and not get to see them get married or have kids like my daughters but he just dont get that, maybe its the italian in him ( he is italian from Rome borna and bred oh i dont know i jsut plod along until i have had enough and then that will be it ! like you say we can only do so much


----------



## mamadonna

Could you not maybe say to him,that you give it so many months then you don't wanna try no more,he has to understand its a hard decision for you too


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies!

Ink, so hoping this is it for you hun. You so deserve some luck now. Keep us posted.

Good news on your results Mama . Hope it happens for you soon too.

Stina, any news?

All OK here. Ciara is 6 months old tomorrow. I just don't know where the time is going! X


----------



## mamadonna

Ee 6 months already!

Nothin to report yet,I'm only a couple of dpo although I'm not building my hopes up i know how long it can take


----------



## windswept

Hey all!

Ink, crossing everything!

Ciara is 6 months! Ohhhh, the fun is just beginning! 

Mama, hope it all happens quickly.

I'm now 13 dpo, I think, and have had a bfn this morning. Don't think it's our month. Gutted. Hate that we have to wait until February now to try again... But I think I'll take this time to learn my body better, so we're really ready when it's time. The Madeiran wine is no consolation, but I'm sure I'll enjoy it! Can't wait for our family holiday, winter sun, ahhhh it's been a long time coming (booked it after Archie's op).


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry on the bfn wind,but at least you have something to look forward to and Feb will be here b4 you know it,and you never know baby might be conceived while u are away!


----------



## windswept

Thanks Mama... Mr Windswept has talked me into taking a break from trying to avoid baby coming while he's busy at work, between July and November :(

I'm seeing the fact that I get more time to devote to my first baby as a positive! He's such a wee star and deserves all of my time! Oh, he had a check up a couple of weeks ago that I never mentioned... He's due for more surgery in the next few years, probably when he's around 6 years old. We are devastated, as we expected him to have a reprieve until his teens/twenties.


----------



## inkdchick

Hi windswept how are you Archie is looking so well and happy and im so pleased too for you all... Dont think about trying and it not being this month, just enjoy this holiday you all need it right now and believe it or not you are all still recovering from all you have been through and it takes a while to settle again, so enjoy relax and let it happen and i think mamas right it may happen while you are away...

Thank you for the crossed fingers, im now feeling like i have been invaded and not myself at all the nausea appears after i get up and moving about and tends to disappear around 3pm ish and then reappears after ive eaten and thats been happening since 9dpo and im now 12dpo and not testing again until thursday 14dpo cd28 hopefully fingers crossed 4 weeks pregnant ! that would be an amazing christmas i can tell you if this is really happening i will be very happy after 49 days and then i will be able to relax coz thats how far ive gotten with some of the others in the past 5 years ( 13 emmc) is too may and thats why i disappeared for a while coz i just couldnt cope, so went away, got fitter on pushbike, changed tablets to 500mcg of B12 methyl, folic acid 400, and B6 10mg, and quit smoking , i dont drink so thats never been a problem and now this is the first time i have felt remotely pregnant for sure so we will have to see but dont be suprised if i come on here in a few days and put its all over im out forever cos this really is my last shot , i have made the decision to quit trying anymore after this one as im 46 this christmas and i do not want to put myself through all this pain and heartache after my birthday i want to get on and enjoy my life and let the bloody menopause take over, when its ready..
sorry it was a long one dont know whats wrong with me this is unusually long for me lol


----------



## inkdchick

Archie is a fighter hun as long as you both stay strong he will too, his emotions and feelings feed from yours and you seem such happy loving people and thats why Archie is the way he is a Loving little Fighter xx:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah bless not windswept the 3 of u have really been through it but like ink said Archie is strong and he's lucky to have you and Mr w x

ink i really really really hope this is it for you,ur strong willed for not testing for a few days i wouldn't be able to help myself!


----------



## inkdchick

tbh honey im so tired, with very mild cramping and a ghostly headache now with nausea that comes and goes at will that i havent even thought about it coz i just feel pregnant i dont feel like i have to bother with the test but know i will have to some time coz my doc wont see me with out one !, figure that out she should see the size of my tummy and think , Oh yep thats Twins !!! lmao


----------



## mamadonna

Lol!


----------



## windswept

I'm confused now ladies... 14 dpo, no symptoms, no sign of womanly week, no nothing. I was sure she'd be here today. Don't even have my usual skin outbreak. So I'll test in the morning. Not expecting a bfp, but at least it'll get me through the day knowing either way!

And, I'm not going to disagree with you about us having had a rough time... Its funny how you cope no matter what, and as much as we give Archie strength, he gives us it too! That smile cures a million worries! Love him to bits!


----------



## mamadonna

Oo I'll be logging on tomorrow to find out the results windswept!


----------



## inkdchick

well i caved in as i had a lot of cramping and wind all thru the night last night and boobs hurt worse than they have done so far but NEG again and today im 13dpo so looks like im out completely coz all the tests show is a very faint evap line and i defo know what an evap line looks like so if im out Windswept you are defo in so keep those good vibes a comin xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Eagerly awaiting news from Stina and Ink! Good luck Ladies xx


----------



## inkdchick

i did test and it was Negative huni but this is what ive been getting:-
up until today i have felt very pregnant but today NO !
nausea on and off
backache low down
a cold that seems to come to nothing
very sore nipples from 1dpo and now horrendously sore boobs
lots of creamy cm and a high soft cervix
cramping on and off which feel more like pulling and pinching
shooting pains through back of nipples
sore chest in middle where boobs meet
sense of smell gone a little weird but not completely like only certain things smell off or weird
tired, well sleep is interupted cos of sore boobs and then the days are like im knackered and yawning my head off from about 2pm and going to bed at 8 - 9pm
and now cramping down the tops of my legs as i sit here me thinks af is on its way :( yet again x


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Ink, I hope she doesn't show for you. The symptoms sound so promising x


----------



## inkdchick

yea i know thats the most ive ever had and as for the nausea and the solid feeling low down i thought so too but these aches down my legs are af signs so whether its gonna come and this is down the pain hill for me or implatation pains i have no idea and no way to tell as i never had any thing like this with my daughters although that was 18 years ago for the youngest lol


----------



## mamadonna

Aw ink i hope the test is wrong


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies - I'm definitely out. Very disappointed, and will be discussing Mr W's suggestion to hold off for a few months... I don't want to and I'm going to put my foot down!

Humph! Keeping an eye on the thread for Ink and Mama...


----------



## mamadonna

Aw windswept I'm truly gutted for you,hopefully you have to wait long!


----------



## inkdchick

Sorry IM OUT AF got me this afternoon with avengence im so sorry Nat, me and hubby have been talking and all we are gonna do is take vits test for ov and thats it we are just gonna enjoy each other and if it happens then it does good luck girls xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah no ink I'm sorry hun,praying it happens for you soon


----------



## Nat0619

Oh no, so sorry Ink and Stina :-(. Hoping it happens for you both soon. Maybe you'll both get Christmas baby pressies . You too Mama.

Not heard from DG in a while, hope she's Ok x


----------



## deafgal01

Oh I am fine. Just keeping myself distracted with extra work and staying on top of my education while I try to save up for iui. Nothing much to report. :shrug: I do check in and read up on how y'all's are doing.


----------



## inkdchick

deafgal good to hear you ok and hope that you get that iui soon, im ok aparantly i have just lost two little sacks so at least i know i can do it and have to wait a month now to start again as hubby has just talked me into trying until Feb bless him so we are gonna give two more tries, i have just ordered the Miracle book, its to help trying to concieve, ie: diet and lifestyle and im gonna give it ago, apparantly it helps over 40's and im definitely that so we'll see


----------



## deafgal01

Hope that works for you ink. I was sad to hear about both of you not having bfp.

I'm not planning on iui til summer at least due to timing. Just too busy during school year and I prefer not to take off work so summer is best for me.


----------



## inkdchick

well in that case its a perfect time of the year to fall pregnant coz carrying during the winter is so much better than carrying during the summer i have carried during both and would love to carry again during the winter months but that will be time and trying again to try and do that so we will have to see good luck hun wish you all the very best xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nat0619 said:


> Oh no, so sorry Ink and Stina :-(. Hoping it happens for you both soon. Maybe you'll both get Christmas baby pressies . You too Mama.
> 
> Not heard from DG in a while, hope she's Ok x

that would be lovely coz my birthday is the 28th of december and i will be 46 my last shot x


----------



## deafgal01

Ink I hope it happens for you. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well im now 10-dpo today and i was collecting the washing up to do this morning and hubby's t-shirt was a bit doubtful coz i couldnt remember him wearing it so smelt it and gagged for about 5 mins he was laughing and i was annoyed coz it stunk !! and made me feel so bad tested this morning and neg as i had some really weird tugging and cramping low down that i couldnt sleep on my back and the cramping was just like af pains on right (same side as the stitch like pains i had from 1 - 4dpo) and it disappeared when i eventually got up and i've been so hot at night for three nights so far and getting up to pee !! not holding my breath but if i get a BFP in the next couple of days you girls will know first coz he's away in italy til sunday and my af is due in 3 days


----------



## mamadonna

Is that 11 dpo?got everything crossed for you ink!I'll be checking in over the next few days!

Hope everyone is keeping well

I'm just about to ovulate i think but not thinking too much about it,gonna have a relaxed month,i think i need to stop thinking about ttc for a bit


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- keeping my fingers crossed that you get a Miracle bfp which will lead to a healthy baby in your arms 38 weeks from now!


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you im 11dpo today and tested this morning but na Neg again not even a faint line but period is in two days so will no whave to wait to test then as i only have one test left i just couldnt help myself this morning no real reason why to do it i was just optimistic i think lol


----------



## inkdchick

mamadonna said:


> Is that 11 dpo?got everything crossed for you ink!I'll be checking in over the next few days!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well
> 
> I'm just about to ovulate i think but not thinking too much about it,gonna have a relaxed month,i think i need to stop thinking about ttc for a bit

i was reading something earlier this month on orgasm concieving which i did this month at ov for three days but obviously i dont know if its worked yet but it said that if when hubby has finished releasing his sperm and then gives you an orgasm and you then put your legs up the wall or the head of the bed for 15-20 mins, its a guaranteed way of conceiving coz the sperm get a helping hand from your muscle contracting the cervical walls and the neck of the womb hoovers them in (lol), and your legs reaised gives them a better chance of not falling out so soon. Well i thought i would give it a go and did for two days over Ov this month so thought there's no harm in trying it .
Best of luck Hun xx and thank you for your crossing everything for me i would love it to be this month as hubby is away what a beautiful gift to come home to xxx


----------



## inkdchick

deafgal01 said:


> Hope that works for you ink. I was sad to hear about both of you not having bfp.
> 
> I'm not planning on iui til summer at least due to timing. Just too busy during school year and I prefer not to take off work so summer is best for me.

well at least it gives you both something to work for hun , wish you both all the very best xxx:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

i just read an interesting ditti on a google search ' FMU or not' and apparantly on a lot of these HPT is says Not to use FMU as it our HCG levels have not yet increased enough to show on HPT's and that mid morning to mid afternoon is the recommended time to test so between 10am and 4pm is the ideal slot time , well thats ok if you dont have a school run to do or are on your way to a meeting or enroute to home from work but apparantly thats the correct time so im gonna do that this morning and will have to try and get another test for 2 days time coz im intrigued now


----------



## mamadonna

I've heard that also about orgasm!

I think I'm gonna leave ttc till after xmas,if it happens b4 then I'll be over the moon but not gonna worry too much about it till the new year x


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you hun well im now at the end of this cycle and have had a lot of trouble with smells in the last two days the worst being when i collected all the washing up and asked hubby if the t-shirt he was wearing the day before needed washing he said he didnt know and so i smelt it and well that was it i was gagging over the loo for about 5 mins and felt awful for ages , hubby was laughing but it was foul when i asked him to smell it he said he couldnt smell anything but i washed it anyway lol


----------



## mamadonna

All sounding good ink!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry I've not posted in a while. How is everyone doing? Ink, had a read of your recent posts, hope this is it for you hun. Mama, don't blame you taking a break, you never know that may be when it happens :thumbup:

All is ok here. Ciara is growing up very fast, nearly 7 months old now :wacko: She's just got over a cold and cough (which she's now kindly passed to mummy!) but thankfully she wasn't too bad at all with it. She's sitting up well and this past week seems to be lunging forward a lot and almost getting up on her hands and knees so wondering if she's starting to try to crawl. May have to get baby-proofing everywhere soon! She's settling down into a nice routine now and the past week or two seems to be changing from about 4 half-hour naps to 2 or 3 naps of around an hour each, which is so much better :thumbup:

I've attached a few recent pics of my little princess :cloud9:

Are you ladies getting ready for Christmas? x
 



Attached Files:







P1110301.JPG
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 2









P1110194.JPG
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 3









P1110276.JPG
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

Currently I'm getting ready for Thanksgiving- not Christmas. :shrug: But yeah I have started my christmas shopping already.

Your baby looks adorable!


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls just popping on to tell you that i wont be on for a very long time jsut to see how everyone is doing as i am now officially not trying anymore the menopause has taken me at nearly 46 with only 35 days to go til my birthday !, but im not sorry we had given it all we could and well now we can enjoy each other more without the stress of trying and we are gonna travel and see a bit more of the world,. I have made some really good friends on here so will come back on every once in a while to see how you are all going and i wish you all a Very Merry Christmas ! xxx and thank you for all your support over the years xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw ink I'm gonna miss you!travelling sounds fab though,do enjoy and pop in when you can,have a fabulous Christmas,and a happy birthday too just in case i don't hear from you b4 then xx


----------



## windswept

Awwwh, Ink that's not fair. You have given it your best, and as you say, you can relax and spend quality time without constant thoughts of ttc. Such a shame though. Enjoy whatever comes next and we hope to see you on here from time to time.

Well, ladies, I thought I was out this month - had ovulation pains several hours before meeting up with Mr W (after he'd been away for a week, so no rumpy pumpy). Made sure we did the deed that night, around 9 hours after ov pains... Thought we'd missed the egg, but made the most of holiday naughtiness anyway! Tested this morning and got a very definite BFP. Only tested to rule it out as I had no symptoms and hate the waiting... I'm terrified to get excited, but also very excited to have another chance!

Archie will be 2 years and 2 months old... Baby is due around my birthday - start of August. Doctors said they'd scan me at 5 weeks after my miscarriage, but am nervous about that too as its so early and there won't be much to see. I'm trying to be positive, but don't think I could cope with another loss.

In the meantime, Archie keeping me busy! He is being a proper little monkey... Still not sleeping, taking major tantrums if I leave a room (proper little mummy's boy) and making me feel awful every time I leave him with childminder... But part of that is that I'd rather spend day with him than go to work! He is so much fun and has lots of presence!

Ahhh... Happy thoughts or scared thoughts?! I just don't know! Thank goodness for you ladies! I am not telling anyone (except 'virtual' friends) until 12 weeks... And even then we still have the detailed scan to go away for on the mainland to check for heart problems. Its going to be a long pregnancy (I hope)!


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo congratulations that's fab news!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Wind! How exciting! Hope this is the start of a long, healthy, and happy pregnancy for your rainbow baby to add on to your growing family. Archie'd be a great big brother!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ink- hope you have a lot of fun traveling and seeing places and meeting new people. You're right - you've given it your all. I'm bummed to hear menopause has taken over your body now.


----------



## Nat0619

Ooh fab news on here . Fantastic news Stina, huge congratulations!! Good news that they're going to scan you early. 5 weeks is early but hopefully you'll see something and get the reassurance you need.

Sorry to hear about Ink though :-(. I wish you all the best hun and hope you pop on here from time to time.

All is good here. Ciara is a little star. Very happy and giggly now and lunging forward all the time so think she wants to be on the move soon! 7 months old already, can't believe it! X


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Stina, that's wonderful news! Keeping everything crossed for a smooth & healthy pregnancy for you.

Ink, so sorry that it's not worked out for you TTC :( I hope you have a wonderful time travelling.

Nat, I can't believe how fast Ciara is growing up! Things really start to get interesting once they start to crawl ;)

Everything is good here :) Alex is a mischievous, happy, bright little boy. He loves running around and exploring, climbing (he can clear the stairs in one go without breaking a sweat!), talking, music and dancing. He's such a funny character! We've just come out of a very difficult sleeping phase with him, as he cut 6 teeth all at once! He wanted to get up at 5am every morning, and it nearly finished me & hubby off! Fingers crossed that it's settled down now!
Will try & post some photos now x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Well, I can only seem to find one photo I can upload- tried 6 different ones and they all said file too large :growlmad:

Here's my boy at Toddler Sense at the start of the month, dressed up in his Halloween outfit!
 



Attached Files:







110.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamadonna

Wow we do have some gorgeous babies on this thread!i can't believe how quick they are all growing up!


----------



## deafgal01

Waitin- he's cute!!! Could you maybe resize the pic to be able to upload them? I find that usually solves the issue for me when file is too big.

Nat- same goes for your baby girl!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## windswept

Hey! Great to see the baby photos... I'll need to get some up, but it doesn't work from my iPad somehow. Soon!

6 teeth? That's tough! Archie still only has his front 8, and they came in months apart. I'm sure that means the rest will come in one go! Archie just has one long difficult sleep phase! 18 months and still never slept through. We're lucky if he goes beyond 1 am! Then he's really restless.

But he's worth it! He's such a funny wee man! Always making me giggle! 

Having issues with childminders just now, which makes me wish I was nearly at maternity leave already! But you just can't rush these things!

Anyway, still pregnant for now! Waiting for word about scan and booking in with midwives... Got a few nights out (haven't had any for ages and they all come at once) and will have to make the usual excuses for not drinking, which will be tough when it was me that instigated a few of them! New year will be particularly hard, have a big group of my bestest friends coming to stay and that usually means party... They'll see right through my lies! 

As for symptoms, there's only two that have been recurrent in each pregnancy... Wanting a bath before bed and peeing more. For some reason my bones feel cold, which makes me want to soak in a bath!

Anyway, off to sleep while the boy sleeps!

Cx


----------



## windswept

Here he is!
 



Attached Files:







photo[2].jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7









archie photo[1].jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









me&archiephoto[1].jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## windswept

And... One of Archie doing what Archie does best! He's a proper little water baby - now jumps in and submerges himself then swims the width of the pool without any problems! We're hoping to get him swimming lessons very soon, get those armbands off!
 



Attached Files:







archiephoto[2].jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mamadonna

Oh my word isn't he gorgeous and getting so big!i love his curly hair!


----------



## deafgal01

Archie's so cute! I love that he has curly red hair!!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you for all your well wishes and am gonna miss you girls and gorgeous babies and the ones on the way Congrats !, if anyone wants to keep in touch then email me on [email protected] and will be pleased to here from you all have a Great Christmas and a very Happy and Healthy New Year xxxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Oh wow Stina, Archie is gorgeous :thumbup: I can't believe how much he has grown up! It's amazing how they change isn't it? I just can't picture what Ciara will look like as she grows older, she's already really changing from younger now.

Ink, so sorry you are leaving us on here. I will certainly make a note of your e-mail address and stay in touch. Do have a good Christmas and New Year x


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, I've had a huge shock today. I'm pregnant again!! I am completely in shock and rather scared to be honest. Ciara is only 7 months old!

Basically I had one AF since having her, which was end of October. So took 6 months for it to return (due to breastfeeding I guess). Well it's since been nearly 6 weeks and I've just been getting a few symptoms. So I tested today to rule it out. Very clear BFP!! We stupidly DTD once without using anything. After trying to conceive for 2 years for Ciara I can't believe this. Panicking a bit right now girls.

Stina - bump buddies??!


----------



## mamadonna

Omg Nat!congratulations,two babies on their way on this thread!ee I'm so excited!


----------



## windswept

Oh my! That is exciting! Do you know your dates, etc? I'm super happy for you. I think closer together is great - don't be scared! Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Omg Nat, congratulations! How exciting that you and Stina are going to be bump buddies :)

I saw a friend yesterday who has a year & two weeks between her 2 children (the oldest is 2 days older than Alex). She said it was harder at first but now, they're all settled well into a routine. Jamie loves his little sister (and she is an absolute angel), and he kept going over to her to stroke her head & give her kisses :) She's doing fantastically well with them both, and I've no doubts that you will too xx


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks ladies. I'm still in shock! Still only took the one test but have a docs appointment booked for Monday. Will do another test before then (maybe a digi) to double-check. Not got too many symptoms but am peeing a fair bit and struggled to finish my tea tonight, which I used to get before. If I definitely am I really hope my pregnancy is as it was with Ciara as it was a breeze .

Not even worked out dates yet but reckon could be due early August x


----------



## windswept

If you don't mind me asking, when was your LMP? Sounds like we're in it together! 4 August is my due date... I'm so excited!

And you will be too when it sinks in! My friend has two 10 months apart, and they are best of pals. Really easy going and entertain themselves... Almost like twins!


----------



## Nat0619

Stina, my LMP was 28th October. Not actually done a due date calculator but think is 3rd/4th August . Was your LMP same date?

I've took a digi today which said 'Pregnant 2-3'. Wasn't FMU though, did it this afternoon. Still very shocked x


----------



## windswept

Ooooh, I'm so happy for you! My LMP was 24 Oct, but I have longer cycles... I ovulated on 11th, for sure. And that's when it happened (OH had been away, so could work it out!). We're definitely in it together! How is hubby coping with the news?! I have my booking in on Monday afternoon and early scan (cause of miscarriage) on 19th at approx 7+4... Very nervous and very excited. At least we'll know either way by Christmas. I'm starting to feel queasy, which can only be a good sign, eh?!


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Nat!


----------



## inkdchick

i knew if i went away there would be another BFP Congratulations Nat .

Have a very Merry Christmas Girls and bumps xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Merry Christmas ink


----------



## deafgal01

Merry Christmas Ink!


----------



## windswept

Just to let you all know all is well in there... Saw heartbeat on scan and they confirmed it all looks like a healthy pregnancy! Dates were right, due 6 August! Happy birthday to me! Next scan 24 January... That'll be 12 weeks, then 20 week one will be with Archie's heart consultant to check all is well in there. I'm hopeful and very excited! Cx


----------



## mamadonna

That's brilliant news windswept!

I'm not hopeful this month,i think i ovulated off my non tube side


----------



## Nat0619

Hi ladies

Stina that's fab news! So glad to hear all is well. And due on your birthday too .

I'm still in shock that I'm pregnant again. Got worries going through my mind about money, how hard work it will be, what work will think and if my caesarean scar will cope! Saw doc yesterday, who didn't seem concerned about previous c-section. Just waiting now for appointment with midwife and he did say he'd try and get me an early scan due to the silent mc before Ciara. I reckon I'm nearly 7 weeks and probably due around 11th August. We only DTD once that month so I'm pretty sure!!

Ciara is doing well. Is babbling away loads and trying to crawl and pull herself up. So got some babyproofing to do! She's just cut her first toothy peg too .

Are you all ready for Christmas ladies? X


----------



## deafgal01

Not ready for Christmas yet... Still a little more shopping left to do. :dohh: But it is a lot of gift cards mostly- because I know my bro and dad will appreciate eating out (same with my sister). Gotta buy gifts for mom, and two girlfriends. Then I think I'm done with my shopping, I hope... I think.

How about you?


----------



## Nat0619

Merry Christmas Ladies!! Hope you all have a fab day xx


----------



## deafgal01

It's definitely a merry Christmas here. It's good so far... Hope yours is just as wonderful!

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## inkdchick

Stina and Nat thats fantastic news congratulations xx
Hope everyone is having a fantastic christmas girls xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone has had a good Christmas and you all enjoy the New Year celebrations.

Well it looks like we will have Baby No 2 arriving in 2013! Had an early scan today and all looks good . Measured 7 weeks 1 day, which was a good few days less than I know I should be, but was an abdominal scan so reckon may have dated a bit bigger internally. Ciara did, she measured 7 weeks abdominally but went up to 7w5d internally. Heartbeat was easily seen and was 138bpm . Due date given as 17th August at mo but I reckon this will come forward a bit at 12 week scan. Still can't believe Ciara is going to be a big sister already!!

Happy New Year ladies xx


----------



## inkdchick

aww so pleased for you hun all sounds fantastic xx
wish i knew what was going on right now i think im 12dpo and i have a sore lower back, sore ribs when sitting on left under boob, acidy, watery cloudy cm, sleeping early evening , hungry all the time, cry for no reason, soreish boobs but heavy too, and really bloated theres prob more but so tired i cant think lol x
and i wasnt going to do this anymore and look what happens when i give up altogher !


----------



## deafgal01

oooh ink I hope this is the rainbow baby you've been waiting for!!!!!

Nat- that's so good to know!


----------



## inkdchick

so do i honey i feeelll sooooo different and this is so unexpected as we had totally and i mean totally given up although i was still taking Vit B12 supps and now this im not sure how many days past i am to be honest but all i know is i got my last period on the cd i am now so am counting that as im now late for af as of today so my other half wants me to wait another week to test but i want to know noooowww and i cant get a test without him knowing so i gotta wait it out but will let you know xx
HAPPY NEW YEAR hun x


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds reasonable, wait it out and test when it's been a week late. :thumbup: Good luck Ink! Hope this is the one!


----------



## inkdchick

thank you hun we certainly hope so x


----------



## mamadonna

Happy new year everyone

fingers firmly crossed for you ink!


----------



## windswept

Happy new year everyone! Hope it's been a good one and that 2013 is the year all your dreams come true!

Nat - that all sounds very positive! I'm excited to be bump buddies! All well with me... Although my symptoms have subsided a little so am worrying! But they come and go so no need to panic yet. Just dying for 24th to come so I can be sure all is well and we've passed 12 weeks. Hate the first tri!

Have had a lovely festive season, we are down in a rented cottage in my family's neck of the woods - been playing hosts for a week and are knackered! Had all my nearest and dearest round, just my mum and granny to come on 3rd & 4th... Then back home and back to normal on 5th. Archie has loved having so many fans around! Loves an audience does my boy!

You guys are the only ones I can let this out to so I will! I am struggling with Mr W just now... My sex drive has disappeared, as in not even wanting touched/kissed/cuddled. He keeps trying and its making me worse. So of course, he feels rejected, and I feel guilty... But having been the victim of rape (a long time ago) I have absolutely no intention of pretending to be interested and letting him get on with it! The thought repulses me. Poor Mr W. I feel awful as we are on holiday and he's had no action! 

Anyway...


----------



## inkdchick

Stina you have to talk to him im sure he will understand - believe me i know i too am a rape victim (when i was 14), but you cannot just keep pushing away you really do need to talk to him he thinks its his fault and its not and he needs to know 
Sorry it sounds awful putting it like that but im gonna through similar thing at mo and had to sit my hubby down and explain that i jsut cant do that right now and if he can bear with me for a little while longer all will be back to normal and he was brilliant and eventually i accepted his hug coz he understood and wasnt wanting anything else, hope it helps hun xx


----------



## windswept

Thanks Ink... I too was young (15) and its not normally an issue, but when I'm not in the mood and feel pressured it comes back to me... Which makes things worse and poor Mr W tries and makes me more frigid! We have talked, and he's given up for now, but doesn't pretend to be happy about it! I wish it would just come back... But it won't! Maybe in 2nd tri....


----------



## deafgal01

Oy... Hope your sex drive comes back. Not good that it has effects on you both in that way- him feeling rejected and you guilty. :dohh:

Yep, hoping 2013 is a good year in which everyone's dreams/desires come true.


----------



## inkdchick

windswept said:


> Thanks Ink... I too was young (15) and its not normally an issue, but when I'm not in the mood and feel pressured it comes back to me... Which makes things worse and poor Mr W tries and makes me more frigid! We have talked, and he's given up for now, but doesn't pretend to be happy about it! I wish it would just come back... But it won't! Maybe in 2nd tri....

having all those feelings come back is normal and i get these comebacks too but you have to give yourself time there is no quick way to feel better you know that from before when this first happened and he will cope if he wants this child as much and i know you both do then he will understand if he is feeling a bit urgh about it get him to talk to a friend about it or someone he trusts as he needs his outlet too you now talk things out with someone else to get another perspective sort of thing, it tends to help..

can i ask you something did you ever after ov after you have missed your af think that you were out , it hadnt happened coz thats how i fel today and im 15dpo and apart from really achy boobs, a funny taste in my mouth, a slight headache, and cm really wet and a slight tint of a very very pale brown to it i really feel blah today and comletely out and down , is this normal and is that how you feel as i have no idea


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, sorry to hear about the issues you have. You're not alone though. My 'drive' has been gone since Ciara was born! We've barely DTD at all really - one reason I can't believe I'm pregnant again :wacko: We literally did it once the month I got pregnant with this little one! We did do it unprotected though :dohh: After trying for 2 years for Ciara and me being nearly 39 I just didn't think once would do it!! I don't think breastfeeding helped my sex drive, it seems to affect it and I only stopped bf just before this new pregnancy. I only had one AF since Ciara was born.

With regard to your symptoms coming and going I really wouldn't worry. I literally do not feel pregnant at all! So I was really surprised to see a healthy little bean with heartbeat at the early scan. The only things I have are bad skin (I never had skin like this even as a teenager!) and carpal tunnel syndrome. No tiredness, no nausea, no real twinges yet etc. However, my jeans are already feeling decidedly tight but this could just be due to Christmas over-indulgence :haha:

Ink, how are you? How wonderful it would be if this was it for you x


----------



## inkdchick

well girls hate to say it but Im Leaving BNB i got a very heavy heavy bleed this morning and yup another early loss of TWO !!!!!! so am now home and relaxing with the mother of all headaches and a sore underneath but hey im still alive but afraid that i will never try for a bubs again enough is enough but i just wanted to say that i have made some fantastic friends in BNB and am so glad that i came on here, Love to you all for 2013 and may it bring loads of very healthy babies to you all.
Will miss you girls but if you would like to keep in touch email me on [email protected] xxxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Massive hugs ink I'm so sorry hun xx


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Ink, I'm so sorry hun. I will definitely keep in touch. Take care of yourself x


----------



## windswept

Oh no, Ink, I'm so sorry hear this.

Thanks for your wise words re my 'issue'. It's all going to be fine, but I just know I can't pretend to be interested! It will come back soon enough I'm sure! 

Symptoms back today... Grazing constantly to avoid nausea, and spots are worse than a greasy 13 year olds!

Anyway, holiday over tomorrow. Hope my little monster sleeps tonight!

Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Oh ink! I was hoping this is the one for you. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Finally got pic on laptop of our scan from last weekend so thought I'd attach it. Not very clear but you can see our little sausage with the yolk sac :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1110834.JPG
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry ladies, just thought I'd attach a few Christmas piccies of our little girl as well :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1110741.JPG
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 3









P1110698.JPG
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 2









P1110730.JPG
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Nat- she is a darling!!!!!!!


----------



## windswept

She is proper beautiful Nat! Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw Nat what a little beauty!

Love the scan pic!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

How is everyone?

Stina, when is your 12 week scan? I've got mine on Wednesday x


----------



## deafgal01

Doing fine... Might go in for a blood work screening soon (required before I do any IUI)... :thumbup:


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies

All well here... 12 week scan on Thursday, at nearer 13 weeks. Symptoms subsided, but were very mild - just like with Archie. Am showing already (a lot) and have been listening in on the Doppler, so I know all is going okay in there! 

My miscarried baby was due just now. So we lit a wee candle for him/her to make sure they know they're not forgotten. It's easier to deal with when we have another on the way... But still hard to get my head around.

Not quite as excited about telling everyone this time around, but it's still exciting! I think the knowledge of how wrong it can go (congenital defects) and how easily it can disappear from view (miscarriage) kinda tames the excitement!

Still, we are full on nest building at home and will be swapping rooms around so that the babies will share (eventually) and have a lovely big play room... Not even considering names given our change of plan with Archie's! We'll wait and see.

My bridesmaid is due 3 weeks before me, and another good friend is due 4 weeks before (her wee boy is one month older than Archie, so we are following a pattern). Lots of others just now too. Baby boom... Hope it strikes you guys, DG, Mama and Ink.

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah I'm so pleased all is goin well,can't believe ur nearly into the second tri already!

I too would have been due anytime now,Hubby says i live too much in the past,maybe i do but its hard not too!

Can't wait to see ur scan pic!


----------



## inkdchick

im hanging in the background as i cant bear to leave all you girls and am so pleased that all is going well for you Stina xx
Mama good luck with your tests x


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks ink!!and its lovely to know you're still there xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Well I'm bit nervous about scan tomorrow now as have just had some brown spotting :-(. Typical this happens day before scan! So preparing for the worst now - memories of first pregnancy coming back strong :-( x


----------



## mamadonna

Try not to worry Nat,extremely hard i know,I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## windswept

Oh, Nat, I totally understand how you feel... I have a horrible feeling something is wrong too. I just haven't felt pregnant, and only heartbeat I've found on Doppler for past ten days or so has been around 90 bpm, which is too slow. So I'm worried I'm either hearing myself or the baby has a poorly heart. 

I am really nervous and Thursday can't come round quick enough. I'm not thinking positive thoughts at all, I know it's a different story from my post the other day...

I hope we are both wrong. Lots of women have spotting and go on to have healthy pregnancies... I sincerely hope that is the case for you.

Best of luck Nat. Let us know as soon as you can! Try not to worry... Says she who's all worked up! Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi girls :)

Sorry I haven't been in for ages, but I am still keeping tabs on you all, and how you're all getting on ;)

Nat and Stina- I truly hope that you are both worrying for nothing. After what you've both been through, it's completely understandable why you're both so nervous. Nat, I hope that everything goes well for you today, and that I'll pop on here and see a beautiful scan pic :) Stina, I hope the next couple of days don't drag too much for you, so you can hurry up & see a healthy bubba on screen. Thinking of you both.

Ink, sorry that you've been going through a tough time :( I'm glad that you're still popping on here from time to time.

Mamadonna, it's normal to look back when you've lost an angel, and wonder what could have been. I don't think that means you're living in the past. Hugs.

Deafgal, I hope that things start progressing with your tests etc soon.

All is good here :) Alex is 17 months old now- time is just flying! Christmas was great, now that he understands more of what it's all about. He soon got the hang of opening presents, that's for sure! He actually understands a lot now- toddlers are more clever than we give them credit for ;) I can almost have a conversation with him now, and he understands completely what I mean. It's so funny. We've booked a holiday to Orlando at the end of the year, so I can't wait to see his reaction when he sees Mickey Mouse!
He had a great time playing in the snow last week, although he wasn't too sure about it going on his wellies to start with! He face planted a couple of times in it, but he didn't seem to mind lol. I'll try and post some pics on here if I can.

As for me personally, everything is going well. It's amazing that having Alex has given me a circle of lovely friends here, which is a good thing for me to create roots here, with all of my family and old friends living 200-odd miles away. I've almost finished my weight loss journey now too. I'd put on a lot when I was pregnant and even more when I was breastfeeding, because it made me hungry all the time! I'm now 71lb lighter (5 stone 1lb) than I was last February, and I feel so much better in myself :) Just 9lb left to go, and I'll be the lightest I'll have been since I was in school!!

I really must try and post in here more often, but I do keep popping in and checking up on your all still though ;) xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Only seems to want to let me post one pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Not good news at our scan unfortunately. Baby had no heartbeat and stopped growing around 8 weeks :-(. Harder to take than our first loss in one way, as we'd seen heartbeat at early scan, but easier in the sense that at least we have our gorgeous little girl.

I'm booked in for a D&C next Wednesday. Want to do it that way this time as just want to go in, get it sorted and get back home to Ciara. She is so precious. Even if we never get to have another at least we have her.

We aren't going to try again any time soon. This was a surprise pregnancy, we didn't plan another quite so soon and I was worried about having 2 so close in age and about finances too. We would like Ciara to have a sibling one day but wait until she is a bit older. Maybe next year. We can't wait too long as I'm 39 in June!

In addition to waiting for Ciara to be a bit older, I think my body needs a bit of a break. I've been pregnant 3 times in less than 2 years! Plus I had Ciara by caesarean and breastfed her for 6 months. So I think it needs a break to heal and get my nutrition stores back up.

Sorry to bring bad news ladies. Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## mamadonna

Omg Nat that wasn't the news i was expecting,i am utterly heart broken for you,will be thinking of you next Wednesday,massive hugs!xx


----------



## windswept

Oh Nat, this is awful news. I'm so sorry. I wasn't expecting to hear that at all. You have the right attitude about it all, and are being very rational and level headed, but I bet a big part of you wants to scream.

You are right that it is easier to deal with when you have Ciara, I certainly know that's what helped me through mine. And I don't blame you for going for D&C, if my instincts are right and they tell me the worst tomorrow, I'll be insisting on that.

I'm so sorry for you guys. 

I'll let you all know how things go tomorrow, but I'm not feeling any more positive about it all... 

Lots of love, Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks ladies

Stina, I really hope your instincts are wrong and you see a healthy, bouncing baby tomorrow xx


----------



## deafgal01

Stinas- hope they have good news for you.

Nat- that is a bummer. Guess everything happens for a reason and it makes sense you need a short break from being pregnant.

Waitin- your lo is so cute!


----------



## windswept

Just trying to make the time pass quicker!

Nat, I still can't believe your news. Life is so unfair.

Stork, good to hear from you... Sounds like you are keeping very well (all that weight loss is amazing) and that motherhood is truelly suiting you! Your boy is just gorgeous! Looks like a wee charmer!

Archie is a wee tearaway just now! Full of mischief... I think we may have a monster on our hands! He's cutting loads of teeth just now, the pain of which seems to be fuelling some incredible tantrums. But he's still the happiest wee man I know! Except when he's left with his childminder - the crying when I drop him off is getting worse, not better and it leaves me worrying about him for the rest of the day, but I'm told he's fine when I leave.... He's like a wee sponge just now, learning new things all the time and repeating words. He said his name this morning, which was super cute! We have a ritual of reading his name plate on his room every time we pass, and he pointed up and said 'Ahhh-chy' today for the first time. He loves his dogs and cat very much, and is always getting into trouble for giving the dogs his food!

I'm babbling to make the time pass - heading out at 1.30 pm to walk the dogs - then hospital at 2 pm... D day! Will let you all know how I get on...

Cx


----------



## windswept

Well.... All was well! I'm very relieved and a little bitty happy! Will post a pic later on maybe, if that's not being insensitive to Nat?

And, here's a photo of my little drummer boy!
 



Attached Files:







drummer boy.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nat0619

Oh Stina I'm so glad . Of course it's not being insensitive xx


----------



## deafgal01

Yay, glad to hear of some good news. That pic is darling! Love that he's wearing the drum as a hat... :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Really pleased all went well windswept,love the picture of Archie!


----------



## inkdchick

Stina really am pleased for you, 

Nat so sorry to hear what you are going through but can completely understand as i had a loss at 22 and half weeks and wish i could have had a D & C but i was too far gone, within the year of that loss i had one daughter and then when she was 9 months old i fell pregnant with my 2nd , i too thought my body needed a break but obviously not although i didnt think about falling pregannt again it just sort of happened, and they are very close, its tiring but they grow together and well having two is really not that much harder than having one and the cost isnt so great for two their needs are different and im glad i had then close together and i think you would too. 
I know this is probably not how you are feeling right now as i do understand but this is what happened to me and a few others that i know too i may well happen for you too dont ever give up honey coz when you least expect it after a D & C it will happen, and i wish you allthe best for when it does xxx


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies. What have you all been up to this weekend? It's been a quiet one for us, nothing exciting to report! Though I did manage a long lie, a relaxing bath without archie flooding the bathroom, a brunch cooked for me and a lovely long walk with my doggies, without a toddler holding us up! He stayed home and watched football with his daddy! And a fabulous roast dinner waiting for me on my return! Spoilt rotten! Simple pleasures!

How are you feeling about things now Nat? Been thinking about you a lot.

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Well I've had D&C this afternoon and am back home. Feeling ok, way better than I thought so far, but am taking it easy. Didn't go 2 theatre until 4pm and was home by 7.30pm, in time 2 see my little princess b4 she went 2 bed .

Just hoping now that my body does its usual quick healing and gets back to normal. No plans to try again for a good while. Will concentrate on Ciara for a while and give my body a rest.

How is everyone else? 

Stina, where's your scan pic? X


----------



## windswept

Been thinking of you all day, Nat. Glad you are feeling okay, you sound like a very strong lady, I'm proud of you!

It's amazing the therapy our little ones give us! Ciara will be your rock and you'll be even more grateful for her after this.

No rush for pic... It's not that great! 20 week one will be better... And I'll be able to tell you if it's a master windswept or a miss windswept!


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry i haven't been on but i was thinkin of you Nat,i hope ur starting to feel better xx


----------



## windswept

How are things, ladies? 

I'm having a pretty tough time just now, and am feeling very stressed out.

Archie's been miserable at the childminders and has come home a couple of times with bruising that was unexplained. Last Wednesday he came home with significant bruising all down his upper legs (whole of one was black and blue with more on the other leg). I asked his minder if she knew where it had come from (it had definitely happened while he was with her) and she had no explanation. Worried he just bruised easily due o a medical condition (you'd definitely have felt these ones if they had happened to you), I made an appointment with my GP and had him checked over. He said he was 100% certain that they were consistent with physical abuse, more specifically, being repeatedly struck with an object. The photos I showed of his previous injuries (yes, I have been concerned enough to take photos) confirmed his initial instincts.

I was devastated. Although he can't speak to tell me, he had been trying to tell me so many times by being so upset in the mornings and when I collected him.

We had no option but to go to police, who have got social work involved and the care commission, and have started an investigation. We spent Friday in doctors and police station, yesterday in police station and today back at doctors. 

I am struggling to believe it all, and am not angry yet (everyone else is) - I'm still in disbelief and really quite stressed out about it all. My boss has been brilliant and he's found ways for me to not have to go back to work until after maternity... But I'm not sure that is the route I'll go. I don't know if I can bring myself to leave him with anyone else and I definitely need time to sort my head out - i am exhausted.

Need to keep reminding myself I am also pregnant.

I don't want this to be public knowledge around here, so haven't spoken to many people about it - thanks goodness for my virtual friends! Thank you for reading! Cx


----------



## donna779

Stina how awful, poor little Archie. Sending love and hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god Stina! I'm furious for you. How dare anyone hurt little Archie like that. I can't even begin to imagine how you are all feeling at the moment. I take it this Childminder has been looking after other children too? Any sign of anything with them too?

Can completely understand you not wanting to leave him with anyone else now.

Sending you all hugs and hope the person gets what they deserve! X


----------



## mamadonna

Aw stina that's just awful,ur poor little man!and poor you,god help her when you do get angry,but please do remember u are pg,i am livid for you!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Windswept, it makes me mad to think of people who are taking care of Archie could even resort to physical abuse! I'm glad you were able to get the dr to confirm and are taking the steps of reporting it to proper authorities so that other children will not be exposed to the same type of abuse. Poor baby. :hugs: Poor you too! How are you doing now?

How's all the ladies on here? I'm alright, keeping busy with life.


----------



## inkdchick

Stina you have to report her to the authorities as its unexceptable behaviour and child abuse try and keep calm and ring the appropriate people and get it sorted you cannot let Archie go back to her honey for his sake and yours please try and keep calm you have both your babies to think about xx


----------



## inkdchick

hey girls please can you help me out, i stupidly took in a sleepy state yesterday morning early i might add, a HPT instead of a OV test by mistake, well they did look the same and they were on the shelf in the cabinet and i just picked on up opened it and tested with it and OMG its positive how can this happen the ov test i took the day before was a faint positive even the test line was faint and the result line was faint and the one the day before that and they are normally so dark pink but not his cycle and sorry too much info coming when i orgasm;d last night it was so weird and i mean really weird HELP !!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Wow are you pg ink?Wohoo!!when was ur last Af?congratulations xx


----------



## inkdchick

i have no idea the line has completely gone now but im still getting positive Ovulation tests 8 days in a row now what the hell is going on i wish someone could tell me i cant find anything on google


----------



## deafgal01

Hmm I am of no help. I don't know what that would indicate.


----------



## inkdchick

i had a word with my accupuncturist and apparantly at my ripe old age of 46 its because both my ovaries are releasing a mature egg days apart from each other , constantly over so many days so the possiblity of falling pregnant is very high but she suggest that i now have plenty of carbs like biscuits crisps and all the naughty things we try to avoid to bring my progesterone levels up and to drop the estrogen levels so that if we have caught one of these eggs it helps it to sustain so fingers crossed and off to get all the naughty things ive craved for the last two days lol but thank you anyway hun have a good evening x


----------



## mamadonna

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck!


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks girls, btw am still getting +ov tests now 11 days whens it going to end grrr
and a 12th day positive ov test ,
yay at last a neg test i dont think i now have anything left and funny thing is that my lower tummy feels full :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: hopefully soon you will catch that egg.


----------



## inkdchick

lol i hope so even tho it seems really strange i have had 12 days of ovulation this cycle i think ive kicked out all the eggs i may have had left and because of all of those days i have no idea which days i would have released eggs as apparantly every two to three days i released an egg so there could be as many as 4 or 5 eggs all in there waiting to be fertilized that makes me laugh :rofl:, as we have been :sex: almost every other day and well by what the nurse and accupuncturist recon it could either be :twingirls: or :twinboys: or triplets and it is possible that they could also be faternal as well as infaternal , but no matter what they both say i cannot get happy about whats happended coz with my track record of emmc and eggys not sticking well you all know , i will just have to wait and see xx


----------



## windswept

Very best of luck Ink... What an emotional rollercoaster!

I'm still really down about our recent shenanigans... 

Hope everyone else is well.

Cx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Stina, I feel awful that I've only just read about what you're having to go through.

I'm not surprised you're still down. I can't imagine how you are coping at the moment. What kind of cruel and evil person could behave like that towards your sweet boy? :( I'm absolutely disgusted for you, and I truly hope she gets what's coming to her. If there is any kind of small crumb of comfort in what is happening, you can think that your instincts and your strength to push for answers will hopefully save many other innocent children being subjected to her horrific behaviour. Bearing in mind that there are few people in 'real life' who you can talk to, please feel free to get in touch if you ever need a chat and to offload onto someone xx

Nat, how are you doing now after your sad news? I'm so sorry that you've had to go through all of this again :( I'm sure you've been giving your precious girl lots of hugs and kisses. I've been thinking about you lots.

Ink, I hope you'll be able to bring some happy news here soon. Fingers crossed x

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## inkdchick

Stina - i hope you find another child minder soon :hugs:
waintin - im sort of not sure whats happening at the moment i certainly dont feel right thats for sure and my pee absolutely sticks, we went to the motorcycle show at london ExCell yesterday and everytime i peed i couldnt get out of the cubicle quick enough and you know how small some of those toilet cubicles can be lol, i have loads of cm and am constipated but the problem i have is that i dont know what day i could count as ov as i had 13 in total in a run , my acupuncurist thinks that i have released anything up to 4 eggs and says that i should test in a week if no bleed shows but im not so sure i think that this is my bodies way of kicking out everything i had left in readiness for the dreaded menopause as im now 46 , i cant go by any of the female members in my family for it as they all had hysterectomies before they were 45 so i have no way of knowing when i could possibly start or if anyone has had this happen to them i have tried to google it but it comes up with pcos and i dont have that so i dont know in limbo at the mo and holding in there to find out whats wrong if i bleed it will be a trip to the doc for a test, scans and i dont know what else oh yippee


----------



## deafgal01

Doing fine over here- recharged my faith tank over the weekend by serving on a Chrysalis flight, and now just waiting- passing the time for next 3 months until June IUI starts. :shrug: Gotta save up a little more money first and pick out donors for back ups when we start the process. I also have to get my blood work done. :dohh: So much to do and time is counting down.

Ink- I hope you get a blessed little bundle of joy. It would be a great experience for you after so much pain.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## inkdchick

aww deafgal thank you so much i did had a bit of blood when i wiped yesterday which was the day i shd of gotten period but then it went away nothing but now i have very pale brown cm when i wipe and on the liner, still convinced period will show its a normal thing for it to appear for me but i wish everyone else all the very best and hope that you all get your little bundle of joy/s soon xxx


----------



## inkdchick

This will be my last ever post as i started to bleed really heavy early hours this morning and have really had enough if anyone wants to contact me my email is [email protected] i wish all you lovely ladies all the very best in your ttc journey and i really hope that there is no more sadness along the way but only lots of healthy bouncing babies with lots of love and smiles .
All the best girls and thank you for all your support xxxx :hugs: for everyone


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry ink,sending big hugs xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry not posted in a while. Busy with an active 10 month old who is into everything :haha: She's doing really well, crawling very fast, pulling to stand and starting to cruise around furniture now. Just waiting to see when she decides to take first steps now :flower: It looks like her two top front teeth are very close, she's had a few niggly days and is dribbling quite a lot with a snotty nose too. Also seems to not be eating much at all (although she never eats a lot, much prefers her milk still!) So waiting for those to appear. Have started arrangements for her 1st birthday and christening, which we are going to do as a joint celebration on 28th April. Excited about arranging that :happydance:

Kim, I'm doing ok thank you. Still very slightly spotting a little each day though, which is getting boring now :haha: Presuming my hormones and lining are just regulating so not worrying too much yet. I did pass what looked like a very small piece of placenta yesterday though, but this is the only thing I've passed since it, so just hoping that was maybe just a stray bit left behind and that there's nothing else. I took a couple of HPTs last week and they were negative, so it does look like the pregnancy hormone has gone.

Ink, so sorry it's not happened for you again. I will definitely keep in touch. We've all become great friends on here.

DG, not too long now then until you can start IUI by the sounds of it. Really hoping it works out well for you. Keep us posted when it starts.

Stina, how are things? Been thinking of you lots. Can't imagine what you are all going through at the moment. I hope you're taking care of yourself too. How is little Archie doing?

Speak again soon ladies x


----------



## mamadonna

Just thought id pop in to see how everyone is doin x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Mama :flower:

I've just done same :haha: It's been quiet in here lately. 

I'm doing fine thanks, spotting stopped a couple of days after my last post so just hoping my body reverts back to normal cycle now. I only had one AF since having Ciara before the surprise pregnancy so who knows what length my cycles could be :shrug:

Ciara is doing really well (although is currently very restless in her cot tonight!) I think she may be cutting more teeth, can see two very close on the top next to her front two which came in a couple of weeks ago. She is cruising around and can walk holding our hands now :cloud9: So just waiting for the first steps.

I'm back to work on Thursday 28th March :wacko: Thankfully both the nannies are having Ciara though so it hopefully won't be too hard to leave her. I only work 3 days a week and do 6 hours each day so it's not bad. I'll be home each day about 3.30pm so plenty of time with her before bed. I'm only actually in one day my first week back as the Friday is then Good Friday (I'll be working Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays).

How are you?

Still thinking lots about Stina and Archie. Hope they are both ok x


----------



## mamadonna

I'm not doing too bad,I've given up on ttc,if it happens it happens.38 soon so won't leave things to chance much longer,maybe another 6 months.

Little ciara is growing up so fast,its lovely watching them go through the different stages,except teething which is awful!!

Yeah i hope all is well with little Archie,poor little man,it makes me so angry!


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Same same same old thing here...

Nat- I'll definitely update y'alls when I finally start IUI. :thumbup: I'm scared but excited at the same time... How is that possible? :haha: Still need to go in and get my blood drawn for their tests. :shrug: I fear needles, I have a huge dislike for them yet I know I gotta get used to it cuz they'll still poke me when pregnant. :rofl:

Hope lil Archie's ok. It's great to hear that Ciara is doing fabulous!


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies!

Great to hear everyone is doing fine on here, and that Ciara's thriving.

We're doing good. Archie is fine most of the time, but has his moments. We thought he had got through the ordeal with no ill effects, but it appears not. Occasionally he takes a real panic attack when he sees anyone the same shape or size as the childminder and her husband (they are both big people) and doesn't seem to cope being left with men... Even my lovely brother whom he loves to bits. It's been lovely to spend so much time with him recently, I've been off with stress. Going back next week though, granny and daddy will look after Archie when they can. It's been hugely stressful, especially as the police investigation proved inconclusive - extremely disappointed with the whole outcome and the fact the care commission haven't even investigated. Feel like they've made a mockery of us. But discovered that angry, bitter Stina is not a nice person, so must take a step back and accept it. Most important thing is that my baby is safe.

Had our 20 week scan yesterday... Found out the sex... Do you want to know?! Going to Glasgow for a scan next week, to look in depth at the heart.

We've decided to hire a nanny/au pair... Live in. Think it's the best way to afford to go back to work (costs far less than childminder for 2 kids), to have help around the house, and to be able to tell how my kids respond and interact with their minder. Will feel more in control. Mr Windswept has suggested we do a trial run in July & August so I've got help when new baby comes and he's busy with work. We think we've chosen a sweet young Spanish girl... It's exciting, but scarey! Our house is so busy in summer (the fishing estate is buzzing then) so it'll make no difference having another body around!

Archie's now got all his teeth, the last were the worst! He's starting to sleep a little better, went til 5.50 am last night! But every night is different. He's very active, learnt somersaults and climbing and jumping now, so we've got to keep our eye on him at all times! He's not very quick with talking, but can communicate just fine! He's cheeky, mischievous and naughty. And I love him!

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Omg yes of course i wanna know!


----------



## Nat0619

Ooh me too!!

Glad to hear you're all ok. I'm still furious for you. So, so scary that someone should choose to be a childminder then treat the children in their care like that. Awful. Did you find out if other children had been hurt by them too (or suspected)?

X


----------



## deafgal01

Do tell! I wanna know if you're having a girl or boy! Glad things are better for y'alls but so frustrating when the police do their job and can't prove it. :grr:


----------



## windswept

I feel it was the childminders husband. Archie was the only one young enough to not be able to tell... So don't think the others were harmed, but one other parent did raise a concern of some sort. I think the husband snapped when Archie wouldn't sleep for him, as that had been an issue for them. They admitted that to get him to have an afternoon nap they'd hold him down in the cot, holding their hand on his chest so he couldn't move and let him cry to sleep, totally restrained. Makes me so upset, we've never once left him to cry to sleep.

It's a..... GIRL!

Totally thought it was the opposite, was certain it was a boy! So glad I asked or I'd get a shock early August!

Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Ooooh girls are fun! Poor Archie!


----------



## Nat0619

Aww congratulations on your little princess to come .

Oh my god though, how could they hold poor Archie down like that :-(. I'm getting more and more furious for you! X


----------



## mamadonna

Aw that's lovely,one of each,congratulations!


----------



## donna779

Congratulations Stina..one blue and one pink xx


----------



## windswept

Hey ladies... Another wee update from team windswept! We were sent to Glasgow for an echo ultrasound to check baby girl has a healthy heart... We got the all clear! Phew!

We've also started the ball rolling with getting an au pair. It seems to answer my problems with childcare (expense, distance, trust) and means I can be more in control and see everything that's happening, Archie will be comfortable in his own home and won't have to travel 84 miles per day and I will also get help around the house, which is a huge help in summer when mr windswept is working all hours. It will also be company for me! She comes in July and will stay until September, so she'll be able to help with new baby and all that comes with it! This year it's more a trial to see how it will work for when I go back after maternity leave, and if it works out it will be a live in nanny (experienced) to attend to childcare needs. It's cheaper than a childminder and solves all my worries! Nervous but excited!

Archie is a little star just now, but has very few words... I'm not worried, but am trying to encourage him! He points and shouts for things, but won't ask for them - juice or banana or the likes - so I'm trying to get him to say words like please, hungry, juice, snack, food types, etc ... He's very affectionate just now, will be sitting playing away on his own, then suddenly catch my eye, jump up and run over to give me a big kiss and cuddle! It's just lovely. This latest trip has put his sleeping back a bit... And he's insisting on coming into bed with us again :( I can tell he's only going to start sleeping when this baby arrives. I don't think I'll ever sleep again!

I'm back to work tomorrow (first time since end January) and am absolutely dreading it - dreading leaving Archie, dreading getting up early and having to drive up there, dreading the questions, dreading the fact my boss got proxi access to my email and god only knows what's in there! Dreading the work, dreading the trying to get my head back into it... But mostly dreading that Archie is spending the day with his granny and not me, I don't see eye to eye with this woman at all, and although I know we need her help it pains me! Lots.

Must sleep tonight... Cx


----------



## deafgal01

Hope you get thru work. Not fun having grandma watch Archie when she don't agree with you on things but def better than the child minder.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, great news about baby girl's heart :happydance: And great to hear Archie is doing well. I'm sure his sleeping and speaking will sort themselves out soon. He's still very young for talking anyway really, a lot of children don't get going on that for a while. No words from Ciara yet, just lots of babble and noises :haha:

But - big news on Ciara - she took her first steps on Wednesday :cloud9: Such a proud mummy moment. She's took a couple more today but has only done it those two times so far so just trying to keep encouraging her :thumbup: She's doing well and her little personality is really coming out now :cloud9: Only thing we're struggling a bit with is food. This girl loves her milk (always has) and is pretty fussy with solid food. She has things she loves - toast, yoghurt, apple, pear, breadsticks - but all other stuff is hit and miss. And a lot of things she just won't eat - cannot get any meat into her at all and she doesn't seem to like any breakfast cereals or vegetables :nope: Just got to keep persevering I guess. She had only gained 2ozs in over a month at her last weigh-in, which is the first time she's really slowed down in gaining, so I'm trying desperately to get her to eat more. She is having plenty of formula though but I just feel like that should be cutting down now and she should be eating more. Health Visitor didn't seem concerned about her weight and said that her being very mobile now may also contribute to slower gain.

I've attached a few recent pics:
 



Attached Files:







P1120270.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5









P1120284.JPG
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 3









P1120335.JPG
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## windswept

What a little cracker! She's gorgeous! 

The fun will begin when she gets going, those first few steps are so exciting, eh?! However, I will not be encouraging number 2 in the same way I did with Archie!

Don't worry about the eating thing, I think they all go through phases of only wanting certain things... But I understand your frustration. Is it about how she gets it? For Archie it's about not being spoon fed, and therefore he prefers things he can handle without cutlery... Like garlic bread, cucumber sticks, veg, chunks of meat, etc. He won't attempt stew or soup or anything. One day he can't get enough grapes, another it'll be strawberries, the next apple. I can't keep up! And the fact he doesn't tell us doesn't help, and we do seem to waste a lot. I noticed tonight that he eats a LOT more if we let him eat in front of telly (which is very rare, we always sit at the dining table, but Mr Windswept was out and I was doing some painting at the table)... He wolfed down every last drop while watching toy story!

He's settled into a nice wee routine over the past few nights, 8 pm til 6 am, which will do just nicely!

Well, I've had a sh!tty week... After building up the strength to go back to work, I ended up in hospital that night. I felt rotten all day, my heart racing, really uptight and irate, then as I was leaving for home I nipped to the toilet and discovered I was bleeding. Went straight to maternity instead of driving the 42 miles home, and they kept me in. I have cervical erosion and an infection. Sitting in that room for hours without Archie to distract me made me go into meltdown - a midwife caught me in floods of tears and managed to get me to talk - turns out this whole abuse thing has been affecting me worse than I thought and my body was rundown and susceptible to infections, etc. They helped me to put it all into perspective and I think I've decided to go off work again until after my maternity leave. I hate people taking advantage of the system and taking sick leave unnecessarily, but I really don't feel up to it. I can't describe it. Am I being a terrible person for taking another doctors line?


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ws,just a quick note a on phone,don't think its terrible at all that you take more time,take as long as you need,you have yourself Archie and ur new baby girl to think of,take it easy hun xx


----------



## deafgal01

Oh wind :hugs: do what is necessary for your peace of mind. If that is what dr says and you prefer being the one home taking care of ill Archie, go for it. :hugs: nothing wrong with that because you have to be a great mother to Archie, he is only this little once in life.


----------



## windswept

Thanks ladies - I'm glad I've got your reassurance too. I've been signed off until maternity leave, which is a huge relief.

They've found more infections and I'm feeling pretty run down and on some nasty antibiotics. Also, the fight is not over - more dramas with the childminder - not strong enough for it, but hey ho.

Anyway, tomorrow I'm planning on doing some finger painting with my boy... That's going to be fun and messy! It's the simple things that count.

Where are we all at with ttc? After all, that's what this thread is meant to be about!

Cx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Stina, I'm definitely NOT ttc at the moment. Not sure if we'll have a second or not yet, financial reasons plus I'll be extremely wary of another mc now after having had two. An early scan won't even help me if there was a next time as we had one last time that seemed fine :nope: Just feel blessed to have my little girl at the mo.

Hope you get all the issues sorted with that 'childminder' soon (I've put that in inverted commas because don't think she should be called one!) Just make sure you take care of yourself, your little boy and your little girl x


----------



## deafgal01

Currently I have only 1/3 saved up for summer IUI attempts. Still need to go for blood screening before I can start that process. Planning to do first IUI after af shows in June so if I did the math right, it will be around the 4th of July when they put some soldiers in me. Hopefully I will be knocked up in no time from that. That is where I am in my Ttc journey, though that does not stop me from having sessions with the hubby. :blush:


----------



## windswept

Ooooh, DG, we'll be following your progress with baited breath! Keep us posted.

Nat, I understand your fears, but don't be hasty! 

Feeling better this past few days, physically and mentally, been making the most of the incredible weather we've been having and getting out and about with my boy! Fresh air and sunshine, and games of hide and seek with an active toddler, should be prescribed to anyone feeling down! It works for me!

Cx


----------



## windswept

Hey strangers!

How are we all?

Baby Morrison Mark II is proving to be another complicated one! Measuring big (3 weeks ahead) and breech, with low fluid levels... So lots of monitoring and threat of an early assisted arrival (prob c section and prob in next couple of weeks). Wasn't feeling prepared at all - have that frustrating nesting instinct at play - and was terrified it would happen too soon, but feeling a bit more ready!

We're getting an au pair this summer to help with the house, the dogs and most of all to make sure Archie still gets all his adventures and play time without feeling hard done by. Been let down by a few, but finally have one with her air travel booked. So, she arrives 16th and I'm hoping baby will come at least a week after... Huge relief, as Mr W has been sucked into his work for the season, a harsh reminder we'll barely see him when baby arrives.

Archie is a little star - he's so much fun just now and knows that inside me is a 'bay-bee' and he is the 'big boy'! Not sure how he's going to cope with new addition...

Anyway, keep in touch guys!

Cx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: breech? Wow hope baby flips before delivery time. It will be interesting to see how Archie copes with being big brother role. Good that you have help coming soon cuz you will need it.

Still kind of stuck but not really stuck. Iui still not happen yet but dr are running tests (required blood disease screening, prolactin on day 3, hsg) all of which came back normal but cuz hsg showed a y shape instead of triangle the dr is doing 3d ultrasound to study my uterus this Tuesday. Not much of a concern since everything points at healthy so far. We chose to use a friend for our donor. So that is the hold up too cuz he had to do counseling session with us which we did recently but he also has to undergo tests too.


----------



## mamadonna

Wow I can't believe it's nearly that time wind!!!it's lovely to hear from you and I really hope baby turns before the big day!!


----------



## windswept

Great to hear from you, ladies!

Deaf gal, sounds like there's progress, but you must be finding it infuriatingly slow? You're a very patient lady!

Well, today could be the day I meet number 2... Fluid levels reduced again (can feel 'the leak' of waters) and my consultant wants baby out. Officially 36+1 so they've prepped me with the steroid to stimulate baby's lungs and I've to take hospital bag in, ready for caesarean this afternoon. But it's not definite and they will scan and review me at 10 am to check levels again... 

I hate the uncertainty, but am scared and excited in equal measures!

Arrrggghhhh!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Wind! I will be praying your baby arrives safe!

Yes, sometimes I feel annoyed it is going so slow but other times I remind myself it is just more time for me to lose weight/tone up my body and enjoy activities I could not otherwise enjoy doing.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah wind I'll be thinking of you,fingers crossed for a safe arrival,let us know as soon as you're up to it xx


----------



## windswept

No baby yet! Letting it cook for another couple of weeks... Section booked for 26th.

Relieved! Was worrying 4 weeks would be too early.

DG - you have the right attitude! Enjoy life before baby, make plenty time for you and your man and do all the things you enjoy. Babies change everything (in the best possible way) so enjoy doing what you do before you can't! I'm itching for a wee weekend away with Mr W - just to Venice to sit by the canals drinking wine in the sun - but it'll be a long time before I'm ready to leave my babies! I don't resent it at all, but do have little pangs of want now and then!


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks for letting us know,I'm pleased they are leaving you a little longer.at least you have a date to count down to now x


----------



## windswept

Hey! 

Rosie is here! Born by emergency section on Wednesday 24 July at 00.12 hrs, weighing 7 lb 3.5 oz.

She's a little star, feeding really well. But recovery after this section has been slower... 

I'm madly in love, and so is Archie!

Cx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah massive congratulations.can't wait to see pics,I bet she's beautiful!!!x


----------



## inkdchick

Congratulations windswept on the safe arrival of little Rosie.
Hi Girls just popped on to see if any new BFP's and to see how everyone doing.
I closed my business and now work at Ann Summers and love it , have a real laugh and am moving on up still sort of trying but having a few problems this month think I have Implantation going on right now as I had a bleed this afternoon which is still there but not as bad so hopefully it will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

Nope no new bfp. But I did try one IUI which did not work. I plan to meet with dr and discuss options again as I fear the other two samples might have similar or less than ideal outcome with the donor sperm (first one had 127 mil prewash and somehow we got 4 mil with 20% motility from that batch). Other two are smaller- 77 mil and 87 mil prewash. No way to predict what the post wash and thaw will give us.


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you hun I really hope it all goes well.
I have had real problems in the last 4 months I found out I had an allergy to Soy and I have been lactose intolerant for the last 2 months and having real problems adjusting but have an appt with GP next Thursday to discuss it and now this bleed that I have never had before 8 days before expected AF what the hell is going on with me. Doc did bloods a couple of months ago to check for menopause but im now where near it so I have no idea whats happening and tbh im not sure I want to know am a bit worried as im so healthy now and have lost 11 kg in weight since I started work at Ann Summers and walk to and from work between 4 and 5 days a week 9 mile round trip !


----------



## inkdchick

forgot to add i have had dizzy spells for a week on and off too.
Its so good to be back on here have missed all you girls so much and wow windswept's time has gone so quick and a little Girl - fantastic, my oldest little girl was 21 in the 30th made me feel really old lmao


----------



## deafgal01

Ink- hope these are good signs of bfp in the making for you!


----------



## mamadonna

Lovely to hear from you ink!!! My eldest was also 21 in September!!

No bfps here:growlmad: my cycles seem to be getting longer so not sure what the hell is goin on.I bet it's great fun working in Anne summers!!
Fingers crossed for bfp,what made you want to try again??


----------



## inkdchick

well it doesn't seem like I will ever have another BFP in my lifetime as I had to see the doc today she is sending me for bloods on the 1st nov as she thinks this mid cycle bleed is the start of peri-menopause , the bleeding has been so heavy and so painful that I was really scared as I had no idea what was going on so will let you all know.
Ann Summers is the best pace I have ever worked and I love it ! :)


----------



## mamadonna

I hope the bleeding wasn't anything serious,let us know how you get on.
I would love that job,unfortunately it's quite away our nearest on


----------

